# B&B Happy Goats....journal



## B&B Happy goats

BACK TO THE COUNTRY. ...AGAIN,  .....i guess, i have found home again, where my heart is happy and my interaction with humans are by my own choice. The best part of being retired is living life the way you want to ....instead of the way you need to live.... we found our place "in the middle of nowhere" , surrounded  by cows, goats, and all kinds of farm animals, ... with the human homes far enough away....and in the middle of it all was a sign that said ...for sale.... To me it was heaven, i could live around all the animals, watch them and enjoy them ,  I didn't  even have to get up and feed  any of them,... fantastic !  ...For my husband...he looked at me like i was a total nut case and promply said...they don't  even have internet here, WTH  are you thinking, we are too far away from stores, and there is alot of work to do here, OMG...are you serious ? And two years later, we are happier than ever....we have our ND goats, chickens, rabbits, two dogs and a very brave cat....my husband freaked at the thought of getting goats, now when i am looking for him, and he appears to be among the missing, i look out the window and find him sitting with the goats, patting, giving them a treat and talking with them, ....a love affair with goats has developed  for him...and that makes me happy.


----------



## Mike CHS

Funny how getting animals changes things and people..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope everything goes well for ya and the enjoyment continues to grow and develope for ya both.....


----------



## Latestarter

It's wonderful that you and your partner have found your place to finally settle in and enjoy. So happy to hear that he has "adjusted" to the life you wanted and is enjoying it. It sure is peaceful to just be with the animals as they don't seem to have the same stress levels that we have and do help us relax and unload, if even for a short time. Retirement is great... I highly recommend it to all.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> i look out the window and find him sitting with the goats



Came to mind suddenly...


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## RollingAcres

It's wonderful to hear about your home in the country!



B&B Happy goats said:


> After settling in and sneaking in more animals


Sneaking in...hahahah


----------



## RollingAcres

When I loss one of my hens back in July, I was down to 1 hen (long story short, we had 9 chicks and only 2 were hens). Not wanting her to be alone, I decided to order more chicks. I thought I've told DH about ordering more chicks but when they showed up, he was surprised. Later I heard him telling a friend that I secretly ordered the chicks and didn't tell him. lol


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm thinking next year I'll order some ducklings...when they show up I'll say, "I told you but you never listen" 



B&B Happy goats said:


> lilly is another product of greed and stupidity


Unfortunately as long as there's money to be made, there's always going to be people out there "going it for the money" and they don't give a s*** about the animals.


----------



## greybeard

or women sometimes have selective memories...
"Well, I thought I told you, but in retrospect,  I guess I only thought about it but never actually spoke the words."
Or
"I know I told you my sister was coming to visit..I walked right out there and told you while you were re-wiring that electric panel in the shop"


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> or women sometimes have selective memories...
> "Well, I thought I told you, but in retrospect,  I guess I only thought about it but never actually spoke the words."
> Or
> "I know I told you my sister was coming to visit..I walked right out there and told you while you were re-wiring that electric panel in the shop"



Not me


----------



## greybeard

No, I did not forget, tho it does appear you forgot to look before asking me if I had.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...oe-got-her-in-august.38521/page-9#post-571747

One thing about  one's '_stories_'
They are theirs and they are free to tell them any way they want to.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> YOU ARE CORRECT,i didn't  check, i wasn't  concerned  about stories, as i happen to enjoy them. I was asking if you would remove storm postings, lol I MUST OF HAD SELECTIVE MEMORY , thank you, lmao


Actually, you asked if I would:


> be kind enough to remove the post that you posted with my location....that is probably very safe with members, but not with the lurkers...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

    Just found your journal.  Welcome to BYH!  How were you impacted by hurricane Michael?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Latestarter

Yup, that's one big oak tree you've got there... Looks pretty healthy as opposed to having lots of dead limbs. So really, my major concern would be wind blowing it over and pulling up the root ball. That would def put a rather large "dent" in your house were it to go that way...  Amber is looking just splendid! Hope it's a portent of good thing to come.


----------



## Latestarter

Thinking back, my daughter has been more or less an ongoing part of my life due to her epilepsy. But no, she didn't move with me. There will be more about her as you proceed.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have been reading your journal, just at the part of you getting ready for texas move



Ahh the famous @Latestarter 's journal...if you are just now reading about before his move to Texas, you still have a LOOONNGGG way to go to get to present. So get reading @B&B Happy goats !


----------



## Rammy

It took me months to read @Latestarter thread. Make you a pot of coffee because your going to be there a while. Course, the length of his journal is just a testament to all the friends he has on here.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope you don't need too many pain killers to get through it...   seems it's either that, or speed to keep the eyes open...


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! I just read up on your journal. Sounds like you and your husband have found your slice of paradise. Ain't it great? We are retired too, don't know why we didn't think of this sooner! Probably mundane stuff like making a living, paying bills and that terrible habit of eating-just can't seem to stop that one. But we now raise most if not all of our meat and I have always had a garden. Sure cuts down on the grocery bill......but it sure adds to the_ feed_ bill......sigh..... Oh well, money in, money out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Good morning world...still here, husband recorded "paranormal " activity in goat house vis baby monitor and his phone....lookes pretty funny.


Yikes!  Hope you get the mystery solved!

Oh goodness - what's wrong?  Is she in labor?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's my Sammy girl, really miss her


----------



## rachels.haven

Hi, 
Popping in and hoping your pregnant doeling gives you some cute little healthy babies and then you get a break from worrying while you just focus on making and keeping your goats fat and happy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew!  I wasn't paying attention to the names... sorry I freaked out, lol!  I sure didn't want you to have to go through that nightmare again.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Look guys and gals, I'm  a gemini...we don't  do waiting very well. I am going out to the goat house and tell Amber to get her goat berries together and get this done....waiting ughhhhhh


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Look guys and gals, I'm  a gemini...we don't  do waiting very well. I am going out to the goat house and tell Amber to get her goat berries together and get this done....waiting ughhhhhh


Haha! You Gemini dont have nuttin on us Aries. When I want something done, I wanted done yesterday. Plus, with a Gemini ascendent and Libra moon, makes it hard to make decisions. I second guess myself alot.
So if I had goats or sheep going to have babies, Id be hovering over them like an obsessed hawk. I feel for you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Soooo freaking HAPPY !!!, Be back with more soon...whoop whoop whoop, thank you Lord and baby Jesus !


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's fantastic!  You needed a happy ending after your previous experience with Samantha!  So happy for you!


----------



## Southern by choice

Fantastic! So glad all went well!  What a fat baby!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Rammy

Congrats on the baby! Now you can breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just a suggestion, but if it's just "cool" I'd turn that heat lamp off.  She will be better off without it.


----------



## Baymule

Autumn—born in the fall
Checkers
Amanda
Moon


----------



## Bruce

Cute little goatlet!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think “Hope” is a good fit, I don’t know that you think about though 

Congratulations. I am so happy for you! After all you’ve been through, you deserved this!


----------



## Bruce

Flits here and there with the rain, it was hanging right near freezing. No snow in the current forecast though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I almost never use a heat lamp unless I have a sick baby.  Ok, maybe if it was below freezing then I'd probably use one for a newborn for the first night until I was pretty sure they could maintain their body heat.  They do pretty well in the cold weather if they are dry, draft free and have some good bedding.  I think your little gal will be just fine!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We get that damp cold too.  Just check on her...if she's shivering and hunkered up ...the lamp would be warranted - but likely she's not going to with an outside temp around 50ish and a full tummy.


----------



## Mini Horses

Plus, they like to snuggle with mom...more heat.     I am so very, very, very happy that this kidding went well!!  Yes, she looks a lot like mom and that ain't at all bad.  

First kiddings can be quite anxious but what you had was a sad, unnecessary disaster.  Now, a new life begins -- enjoy!!


----------



## Latestarter

It's all been said already... So happy for you and the new mom and baby.   Sorry, I'm no good with names... Maybe Miracle or Sal(vation)...


----------



## Bruce

I doubt a bearded doe, nor the males around her, are concerned about her having a beard. In fact, they may be more concerned if she doesn't have it. She IS a goat after all.


----------



## Southern by choice

B&B Happy goats said:


> I posted on another post that i removed the beard from a five year old doe...as beards remind me of old ladies wiskers that need to be plucked! Yep i am weird about that kinda thing ....but i removed posting as not to offend any of us that have not plucked in a while....after all there is only so much you can get done in one day ......i must have "new kid  fever" ....symptoms...way too much happiness and giggles





B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol. ...yepper she is a goat, therefore  she has to suffer my issues along with her own. Once i removed her goat tee.....it was a instant face lift. That's  my story and I'm  stickin to it





I hate beards on does too. They are ugly!  Our Nubian does don't get them at all.   All our other goats do though... 

We should start a campaign.  SHAVE THE BEARDS!!!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I guess I'll have to start a _*SAVE THE BEARDS *_campaign!!!!   

My gals are into the natural look!!


----------



## Southern by choice

frustratedearthmother said:


> I guess I'll have to start a _*SAVE THE BEARDS *_campaign!!!!
> 
> My gals are into the natural look!!


    Say it isn't so  

What happened to you @frustratedearthmother ... I am soo sorry.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## greybeard

frustratedearthmother said:


> I guess I'll have to start a _*SAVE THE BEARDS *_campaign!!!!
> 
> My gals are into the natural look!!


Is that the same as the _au naturale_ look?
hirsute for all.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> IT'S A BLUE EYED GIRL WITH WATTLS...LOOKS LIKE MOMMA A BITView attachment 53801



Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

They are open, anyone can read. Only members can post. That is why people generally aren't real specific about their locations.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok, got a question....can anyone who just clicks on to BYH...... read our journals  or is it only for members to read ?





Bruce said:


> They are open, anyone can read. Only members can post. That is why people generally aren't real specific about their locations.



my real name is D B Cooper, but...


----------



## Latestarter

Be forewarned... he's a fairly dangerous man... and well armed, with training.


----------



## RollingAcres

"Gate always open" but what he didn't tell you is "enter at your own risks"


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> They are open, anyone can read. Only members can post. That is why people generally aren't real specific about their locations.





Latestarter said:


> Be forewarned... he's a fairly dangerous man...



Yep, .........I ate some raw cookie dough just yesterday..


----------



## greybeard

More meth heads here than loggers and river rats nowadays.
I'm pretty far out in the boonies myself.




I know all about dopeheads and I ain't scared of them and I simply refuse to live in fear behind lock and key 24/7. Took this picture from my back steps a few years ago, as DEA needed a cleared place to helo in 14,000lbs of marijuana they found growing in the forest  accross the road from me. You can see the long sling line below the helo if you look close.






I've been on a county grand jury here. For over a month, case after case, probably over 95% of them were meth and pot related crimes.

As they say, Dying is easy, living is hard. The objective is to do a LOT of one and only a little of the  other while living free, not behind bars and gates like a prisoner on your own place like they do in cities in gated & walled communities.

I built an xtra fence the full width of 80 acres on the inside of my drive so I wouldn't have to stop and open gates on my way in or out of my place, and I sure ain't going to waste that effort & $$  by still getting in and out of my vehicle opening, closing and locking gates.


----------



## greybeard

Won't bother me one bit to shoot someone on my property. Been tamed some since the old days, but I can get wild again. If they want on your (or my) property, they're going to come regardless. Shut gates, walls, fences and locks only keep the honest people out.........or dishonest people in. Most thieves don't come thru a gate....they cut the fence wire somewhere out of sight and carry or drag the stuff to a nearby road where they left a vehicle.

In farm & ranch country, if you come to a driveway with a shut & locked gate, it's a high probability that no one is home, as everyone leaves the main entrance gates open and unlocked 90% of the time. I cannot remember the last time I shut that gate........been several years for sure. Lock is probably rusted up. 
I do lock the doors of the house at night, but only to give us a few seconds to click off safety, and do lock the shop to enable an easier insurance claim. Sometimes we lock the vehicles in the driveway, sometimes not.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> A closed gate around here means "do not bother" open gate means" come on in"


To HONEST people. It don't mean crap to dishonest people.


The Sheriff's Dept Forensics team and the coroner's office  will clean up the mess.
Anything left, the buzzards, bacteria, and worms gotta eat same as you and I.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like you shouldn't digress when you want ingress and egress @greybeard  
First house I bought had ingress and egress rights to a nearby beach (lake). I had to ask the lawyer what those words meantShe said it means you can walk down the private road to the beach. There were a bunch of SMALL cabins on the lakeshore. Rent for a week in the summer was the same as for a month in the winter.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Unfortunately , the truth is i was contracted through  a company for a while that my job was to pick up deceased  people, i would take people out of cars after a accident, hospice deaths, hospital deaths, at home death, overdoses, drownings, hangings etc.. then take them to either funeral home cooler or the crematorium. ..alone at night or day.   In florida, IT'S The familys responsibility  to clean up....and as far as sherriff, ....lol one sherriff  covers 864 square miles here in our county.. , population of 16,637 thats our entire county stats....the law is in your own hands here....our neighbors look out for each other, and we all know we are in a bad situation.  So we lock, load, and look out for each other, because the law is not comming till after the fact.  So unless i clean up...the buzzards would get here before the sheriffs dept. , unless i wanted to dirty my truck and feed gators in the river....and everyone of my neighbors would help me do it !


Not in the case of what we are discussing..the shooting death of an uninvited intruder.
They won't just leave the body and body parts laying there in your yard or home.
 It's evidence and (by law) will be picked up by the county coroner's/ME office to be taken in for autopsy and/or other forensic examination.
That applies to the following causes of death:
*DUTIES OF THE MEDICAL EXAMINER*
Sec. 406.11,F.S., & Ch. 11G-2 FAC

The Medical Examiner is required by law to determine the cause and manner of death when a person dies in (the  jurisdictional) Counties and that the death meets one or more of the circumstances below:


1. Of criminal violence
2. By accident
3. By suicide
4. Suddenly, when in apparent good health
5. Unattended by a practicing physician
6. In any prison or penal institution
7. In police custody
8. In any suspicious or unusual circumstance
9. By criminal abortion
10. By poison
11. By disease constituting a threat to public heath
12. By disease, injury or toxic agent resulting from
employment


Almost all counties have just one Sheriff. They each (the Sheriff) have sheriff deputies tho, and most have reserve deputies,  and the number varies, depending on the area and population of the county.
The average # of Sheriff Dept law enforcement officers for Florida as a whole is *1.72*   officers per 1,000 population, with the concurrent (incl local & state officers) being 2.5 officer per 1000 residents. The national US average is *2.2* per 1000 residents.

Your county, has 16 full time Sheriff Dept Law Enforcement officers (not including admin or reserve officers) serving just over 15,000 unincorporated residents (meaning persons  living in an area not also served by a local police dept) (15,073 to be exact as of the most recent (2016)  report to FDLE (Fla Dept of Law Enforcement) , all of which means your Sheriff's dept has *1.06* on duty Sheriff dept officers per 1000 residents and if other local/state officers within that county jurisdiction are included, there are *2.72* officers per 1000 residents, which places your county officer per 1000 residents well above the Florida state  and the national average..in other words, with all other things equal (they are).. your county is only short .66 or sixty six one hundredths (66/100s) of a  sheriff deputy to be on par with the rest of the state.


(We all like to think where we live, our situations and even our individual selves to be 'unique'. For 99.99% of us, we are simply ( by the very definition), only 'average'. )


----------



## greybeard

You're quite welcome, and all  days are fantastic, depending where one places the bar.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Thank you for sharing your story, and of what you do to make yourself feel more secure.  We keep our gate closed -- we have an automatic gate opener and closer.  It merely stops most of the honest people.  Even recently, when I told someone they could come and bale the hay, when I did not get the text message that they were on the way so that I would open the gate for them, when they got here they simply disconnected the gate opener from the gate and came on in.  I didn't mind them doing that, as our cell phone service is quite spotty here.

We live at the end of a long driveway (~1/2 mile), and I have been unable to find any cameras, either wired or wireless, that will let me connect with them that far away.  I could of course get game cameras, but that wouldn't do any good if I wanted to see them in real-time.  So we are out of luck for security at the gate.  So we use the gate opener to discourage curious folks from simply driving up the driveway.  It wouldn't stop the determined from doing so.  But that is also the reason I protect this place by means of the second amendment.  I am confident you do as well, as does Mr. @greybeard.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## greybeard

They have wireless 'real time'  game cams now that will (within 90 seconds max) send images and video straight to your devices via cell tower signal. If you can send a phone message, image or video to your house while standing at your gate , the game cam can too.
They ain't cheap.

https://www.trailcameralab.com/best-wireless-trail-camera-reviews-the-top-8/


----------



## Latestarter

Just look at those wattles! How cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Cute goats!  I can see why you love them so much!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

We considered getting goats, and we may still do so.  Our problem at the moment is that we have poor fencing in some areas, where goats could easily get through, and NO fencing in others.  We also have no buildings to house them in.  So for the time being, we will focus on cleaning up things we don't like, such as overgrown edges of pasture (which is just about everywhere) and even completely overgrown pastures (the south pasture is that way).

But reading stories like yours does inspire us to more strong consider getting goats.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ohhhh, thank you....goatma (as my family calls me) is always happy to show and see pictures of the KIDS,



Haha, I used to have a spotted donkey and I'd whip out my cell phone and ask, "Want to see a picture of my spotted ass?"


----------



## Bruce

Oh Bay


----------



## Baymule

I do hate greenbriars. We still have lots more. There are two big patches on the north side by the house. There are lots of them in the horse lot, about 2 1/2 acres and on the south side of the property. I also hate grass burrs and go around with my wagon and shovel in the fall, digging them up. Likewise with goatweed.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Haha, I used to have a spotted donkey and I'd whip out my cell phone and ask, "Want to see a picture of my spotted ass?"


----------



## Bruce

Did you stay long enough to make sure she let Hope nurse?


----------



## Bruce

Well, teen moms are often like that. Still want to go to the mall or to a party with their friends. Guess you'll have to be Mom and keep reminding her of her maternal duties.


----------



## Bruce

I won't argue with you on that!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Been busy and just read through. Congrats on baby and momma both coming out healthy!! Hope is beautiful!


----------



## Mini Horses

My kids will go off and play  (you have only one, so a little different) and they look for mom to nurse & mom looks for kid when she needs it to nurse.   I suspect it will all work out, just watch.   If one of the kids begins to scream -- mom generally runs to it, when it's young.

I find mine tend to maintain family groups.   If piles of hay out, when in to sleep, etc., you can see the does group by "family"  -- current kids, yearlings, etc.  While I have dairy, I let kids be mom raised and I "share" the milking.  Then wean and keep milking the doe.  Not a commercial dairy, so I can share and have less output.

One year I actually had a doe that I separated her kids and bottle fed only...she was stalled next to them & had never dam raised her kids in past.   There was always a motherly connection and at about 2 weeks I housed them together but the kids never tried to nurse her!   NOPE, I was their feed source for milk and while she watched out for them, took care of them to graze & protect, she was always milked and they bottled.  I thought it was odd but worked well.

ETA -- goats are like deer, in that they will graze and let kids pile up to sleep, play without her, until nurse time.


----------



## greybeard

Most livestock, once the youngun has nursed, the momma will pretty much ignore it unless she actually  sees it threatened.
Animal mommas tend not to be nearly as paranoid as humans.


----------



## Rammy

You go!  you goat wrestler you! WWG goat smackdown!


----------



## Bruce

Wow, that doe is a real biotch!

Don't tell her you got hurt putting her in her place, it will only embolden her


----------



## Rammy

I would of done alot worse to her than take her down but thats just me. Since she wants to be a bully let the boys handle her. Maybe if she gets a taste of her own medicine she might be nicer. If not, trailer trip to someone elses house is in order.


----------



## Latestarter

Gotta love it when everything falls into place for a happy ending! Great for all involved!


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> .getting ready to go vote....this should be a interesting day.


Indeed. The last one certainly was.


----------



## Mike CHS

There was record early voting in Tennessee (like most places that have it) and the poll workers said there had been a steady turn out since they opened at 7:00 and we got there at 8:30.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Finally had the chance to read your journal. I’m now following along. 

So glad to hear that Amber’s delivery was much less eventful!


----------



## Rammy

How cute!


----------



## Latestarter

Now THAT is hilarious! Way to go B&B!


----------



## Baymule

TV commercials show_ pretty_ Depends now! I guess it is supposed to make you feel better to pee on pretty panties?


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I know everyone  has a pet that they have lost in the past that continues  holding a big place in their heart. This is my love Emma and  although its  three years gone by......we still miss herView attachment 54315



Our daughter got her first mini weiner dog when she was 9, she is 31 now and on her third one. They are special dogs, full of joy and spreading happiness. Love them.

I hope you someday get another weiner dog, they are awesome dogs.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Emma was a doberman ....you crack me up, I just love you to pieces


With those floppy ears and sharp nose, she looked like a weiner dog.  You should get one anyway, they are fun dogs.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Bay, I'm going to tell you secret...shussss...I really don't own any depends....yet....but when I do...THIS OLD BROAD IS GOING FOR THE PRETTY ONES !



Well I can tell you it was a weird feeling when I bought_ pull-ups_ for my 90 year old mother. Easy to find a babysitter for a 2 year old, for a 90 year old, dang nigh impossible. pull ups or no pull ups.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> With those floppy ears and sharp nose, she looked like a weiner dog.  You should get one anyway, they are fun dogs.





B&B Happy goats said:


> Emma was a doberman ....you crack me up, I just love you to pieces


I was going back and forth between Dobie and Dachshund. Similar coloring and long nose. Glad your pup had her original ears B&B.


----------



## Baymule

I don't like adopting from rescues. Most are run by bleeding heart wackos that charge big bucks for a mutt. Some have contracts whereby you never really own the animal and they retain the right to take it back if your care isn't up to their standards. Same reason I don't like the SPCA. It's a money making racket. In Texas, there is no recourse if they seize your animal, it is gone. You never get it back. Then they "rehab" it and sell it. Beg for donations to "save" (steal) more animals. 

I guess y'all know how I feel about that--and I kept all the cuss words in my head and not in my fingers. 

Just to clarify, the horse we just bought from the kill pen is not a "rescue". The kill pen is not a rescue, it is a business. A business of shipping horses to Mexico for slaughter, which most of us would not want to do, but a business nonetheless. He offers up the better ones for sale, again, it is a business decision. The owner does have a heart and some tug at his heart strings, but if they don't sell, they are shipped, it is a business. Why did I buy from a kill pen? Because somebody else already went to the auction barns, gathered up lots of horses, filtered out the sick, lame and crazy, and put the best up for sale. I can shop for a horse online, pick the one I am willing to take a chance on, and go get her. It is buying a pig in a poke, but what the hell, I'll take the chance. 

Back to your regularly scheduled program...…...


----------



## Baymule

I love all their colors, they are so pretty.


----------



## Baymule

Baby goats are on the horizon!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> my friend who is the other half of B&B



And I thought "B&B" meant you offered the goats bed and breakfast.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I don't like adopting from rescues. Most are run by bleeding heart wackos that charge big bucks for a mutt. Some have contracts whereby you never really own the animal and they retain the right to take it back if your care isn't up to their standards. Same reason I don't like the SPCA. It's a money making racket. In Texas, there is no recourse if they seize your animal, it is gone. You never get it back. Then they "rehab" it and sell it. Beg for donations to "save" (steal) more animals.
> 
> I guess y'all know how I feel about that--and I kept all the cuss words in my head and not in my fingers.
> 
> Just to clarify, the horse we just bought from the kill pen is not a "rescue". The kill pen is not a rescue, it is a business. A business of shipping horses to Mexico for slaughter, which most of us would not want to do, but a business nonetheless. He offers up the better ones for sale, again, it is a business decision. The owner does have a heart and some tug at his heart strings, but if they don't sell, they are shipped, it is a business. Why did I buy from a kill pen? Because somebody else already went to the auction barns, gathered up lots of horses, filtered out the sick, lame and crazy, and put the best up for sale. I can shop for a horse online, pick the one I am willing to take a chance on, and go get her. It is buying a pig in a poke, but what the hell, I'll take the chance.
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled program...…...


Spot on, tho you do have to admit, that the type 'rescues' you are talking about in the first paragraph has, in the last 20 years also morphed into a rather big 'buS$ine$$'. 
The exorbitant 're-homing' fee that has of late become the norm is among the biggest swindles ever perpetrated on an unsuspecting public.

The 'conditions' are not something I would ever ever ever agree with or ask someone else to.


> *Rehoming tips you have not thought of:*
> 
> 
> *Ask to see the driver's license and copy down the address and name so you know*
> 
> *who has your dog. *
> 
> 
> *To check for a criminal record or animal cruelty convictions, go to*
> *www.courts.state.va.us/caseinfo/home.html**. You need to see their driver's license to be sure they are who they say they are.*
> 
> 
> *Unless your dog is very small, have the first question you ask (in a conversational way): " Do you want an indoor or outdoor dog?" If the answer is outdoor, and you want your dog to be an indoor/outdoor dog, then that should be a deal breaker. .*


"Your" dog? No, you gave it up...it's their dog now. 

This, is about $$$$ plain and simple and about leaving an avenue open to get the animal back and resell it for more profit at a  later date.


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> And I thought "B&B" meant you offered the goats bed and breakfast.


I'm sure she does!


----------



## Bruce

OK, I'm in! Oh, wait, it is somewhat unlikely I'll still be alive in 102 years.


----------



## PattyNH

B&B Happy goats said:


> Amber is still pregnant with the unkown kidding date....it still upsets me that the breeder who we purchased her and Samanth from left them in with adult buck, best i can guess is he got them at three months, way to young to breed any animal...but you can't  fix stupid. In fact lilly is another product of greed and stupidity, her owner wanted her gone asap, as she wanted the milk for herself and family....i asked her if i paid for her now would she consider letting her stay and nurse for two more week? The reply was she was going today period...almost lost that three day old lilly on three different  times, she is a five month old spoild brat ...and we love each other to the moon and back.


Sounds like my Lily ‍


----------



## PattyNH

B&B Happy goats said:


> IT'S A BLUE EYED GIRL WITH WATTLS...LOOKS LIKE MOMMA A BITView attachment 53801


OMG I LOVE HER!!!!


----------



## PattyNH

Bruce said:


> Cute little goatlet!


OMG I call them goatlets too 

I have SO found my happy place!


----------



## PattyNH

B&B Happy goats said:


> Emma was a doberman ....you crack me up, I just love you to pieces


I thought she was a weiner too!!


----------



## PattyNH

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well i suppose i should of read that you just came on board "the animal love boat "  BYH saved  me during a goating crisis.....i have been  here a month and love it.....welcome aboard N.H. Patty....this place holds a world of knowledge, laughter,  sharing of stories and the best people ever ! Enjoy @patty NH



Oh I read your other post- so sad.. Makes Amber and Hope's story even more special


----------



## Bruce

@PattyNH How the heck did Lily get in there without knocking it over?


----------



## Baymule

PattyNH said:


> I thought she was a weiner too!!



SEE? I'm not the only one!!   maybe she was secretly a dobie-weenie......


----------



## PattyNH

She is a wily one!  She was actually eating the barn until I got her to turn around... brat. And she's the good one!


----------



## Baymule

Too cute!


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Should you care to continue on to confirm your stay with us please go to our website at BYH.... We only serve the finest people





With Fava beans and a nice Chianti?


----------



## greybeard

No thanks. I rarely cross the Red River and never ever cross the Sabine.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Absolutely,  we will put you on our cancelation  list just in cases someone  backs out....lmao . @greybeard


I think you totally missed the Silence of the Lambs reference.


----------



## Rammy

Geez. Can I so relate to that.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Yepper i sure did @Rammy .....silence of the lambs, now that creeps me out...is greybeard really Hannibal  Lector ?   Hide the lambs....


From me, lambs are safe.
(And it wasn't Dr. Lector that was killing the lambs anyway, it was Clarice's uncle, the Montana sheep farmer.)





My mother said she didn't like my friends. I told her '_that's ok, just push them to the side and eat the vegetables_'


----------



## Rammy

GB is right. It was Clarice's uncle who killed the lambs, but it was Hannibal Lector who said the line about favre beans and chianti. When I saw that posted, I knew what he was refering to. Hahaha....


----------



## Rammy

Fffffffffttttttt!!!!


----------



## Rammy

Sorry. I couldnt resist.


----------



## Rammy

Im just teasing. I love practical jokes.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

To get rid of buck smell on clothes, I like Odoban, Eucalyptus scent. I have it Amazon Primed to my house regularly. It gets rid of pig smell and anything else I’ve tried it on in the wash thus far!!!


----------



## Bruce

Smooches from the 2 outside bucks but probably not from the inside buck!


----------



## Bruce

"You guys"?? Hey it is totally on @Rammy!! I've never seen the movie, didn't recognize the picture.


----------



## Rammy

@greybeard started it.


----------



## greybeard

t





Bruce said:


> "You guys"?? Hey it is totally on @Rammy!! I've never seen the movie, didn't recognize the picture.


you have missed 2 of the greatest acting performances in cinema history.
The sequel and the tv series... shrug, not so much.


----------



## Rammy

One of the best performances and movies ever. Love Anthony Hopkins. Havent watched the tv series. 
That movie will bevan all time classic.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Bruce said:


> "You guys"?? Hey it is totally on @Rammy!! I've never seen the movie, didn't recognize the picture.



Neither have I, Mr. @Bruce


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well..... i smell like buck again



Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Do you think you could bottle and sell the scent?  Maybe call it "Eau de goat"?


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, you are funny or i could call it " a couple of bucks"....not sure who i could market it to, i don't  think it would attract to many ladies.... maby use it as a attack repellent..spray on someone ...easy to ID by nose....  P u yuck


Don't be so sure. The gullibility of certain demographics never ceases to amaze me. Bottle it, dilute it greatly with an inert ingredient of your choosing, add a little food coloring, put a nice label and name on it, they'll buy it.
It doesn't have to actually do anything physical or medicinally ...the buyers just have to 'believe' it does.
Therapeutic (mental & emotional) value from a 100% placebo is now well documented and many people are now making good $$ doing it. Watch some of the late night infomercials..the late 19th and early 20th century snake oil salesmen can't hold a candle to what is being foisted upon and accepted by the public today.










https://www.amazon.com/Future-Essentials-Organic-Dehydrated-Water/dp/B00BQ1VD6W

(It's 100% organic and Gluten Free!!! Probably free range water too...[the best kind] and, no artificial colors or preservatives......(did I leave out any of the new age buzz words) 
/\ /\
These are gag items (for the most part) but there are plenty of scams being pulled everyday, most on the www, but others via any venue they can find. Fortunately, aside from separating the fool from their $$, most are 'mostly' harmless.
Something called Miracle Mineral Supplement "cures HIV, malaria, hepatitis viruses (all versions) , the H1N1 flu, common cold, autism,acne, cancer (all) and much much more."
(their words, not mine)  (Yes, there are consumer morons that will actually fall for these kinds of claims---LOTS of them.)
It's bleach btw.

snake oil, by any other bottle is still snake oil.


----------



## Bruce

Yep.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can harvest the scent..And have the privilege of having your name on it....."greybeads health tonic"


Not a chance.  I'd crawl into an open grave and pull the dirt in over me before I would engage in such a seedy enterprise or lend my name to it. I believe in science, not voodoo and shamanism. Most of the people marketing that kind of stuff can't take care of their own health and well being, much less the general public's. 

Besides, the real money is in chinchillas and emus.............and rat/snake ranches.


----------



## greybeard

I'll counter your business offer with this prospectus.....

I would like to bring to your attention, a fabulous business opportunity.
If you act fast, you can get in on the ground floor and stand to reap
considerable financial rewards.
A group of us are considering establishing a large cat ranch near
Hermosillo, Mexico. It is our purpose to start rather small, with about one
million cats. Each cat averages about twelve kittens a year. Cat skins can
be sold for about 20 cents for the white ones and up to 40 cents for the
black. This will give us 12 million cat skins per year to sell at an average
price of around 32 cents, making our revenues about $3.8 million a year.

This really averages out to $15,000 a day--excluding Sundays and holidays.
A good Mexican cat skinner can skin about 50 cats per day at a wage of
$3.15 a day. It will only take 960 men to operate the ranch so the net
profit would be over $11,900 per day.

Now, the cats would be fed on rats exclusively. Rats multiply four times
as fast as cats. We would start a rat ranch adjacent to our cat ranch. If we
start with a million rats, we will have four rats per cat each day. The rats
will be fed on the carcasses of the cats we skin. This will give each rat a
quarter of a cat. You can see by this that the business is fully self
supporting and is really automatic throughout. The cats will eat the rats
and the rats will eat the cats and we will get the skins.

We plan to organize a Mexican corporation (Tanstaafl Ltd.) with uno
centavo par value stock. This is equal to .0005 per share, American money. ..today's exchange rate is 1 Mexican Peso=.050 USD..1 cenatvo=1 share. A bargain!
We plan to sell 99,000,000 shares at par. This comes to $49,500 American
dollars to use as venture startup capital.
Eventually it is our hope to use a new cloning process and DNA manipulation to cross the cats with snakes, for they will
skin themselves twice a year. This would save the labor costs for skinning
as well as give us two skins for each one cat.

I regard this as the opportunity of a lifetime, and have been trying to
get as much cash together as possible. So far I have got a mortgage
on my house, cashed in my life insurance, sold my U.S. Savings Bond, closed
out my checking and savings accounts and auctioned off my collection of
unusual beer cans from around the world. Unfortunately, I didn't get quite
as much capital together as I had hoped and only came up with $47,392, So I
am writing to solicit your participation in this sure-fire venture.

Let me know how many shares you wish to purchase. As you can imagine, we
are rather particular who we want to let into this, and want the fewest
investors possible.
I think we should get started right away.

My tablets never seem to clean up very good after I spill something on them, so I have to go to the 5 & 10¢ store and get a new one, but they all look the same anyway.


----------



## greybeard

My true identity is well known here I think, as is my address. but for business purposes
You can just address it the same as  all my important mail comes addressed:
"Current Resident'


----------



## Bruce

This is GREAT @greybeard, you'll be able to  buy that big property in west Texas with @B&B Happy goats investment money. Buy in is $1M, right?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> This is GREAT @greybeard, you'll be able to  buy that big property in west Texas with @B&B Happy goats investment money. Buy in is $1M, right?


Probably won't be no shortage of rattlesnakes there anyway...I'd be halfway stocked already.
(I did talk to a guy on another board that said property out there used to be advertised on big interstate 20 bilboards all the time for $20-$30-$40/acre...as recently as the 1970s.
I sure did miss out on that bonanza..


----------



## Bruce

$40 bought more 40 years ago.


----------



## Mike CHS

That reminds me - Tractor Supply is doing their Veterans Day Sale tomorrow which is a 15% discount.  I need to do a PSA in another thread.  We spent $1500  on fence supplies last year on Veterans Day which was a hefty savings.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> We spent $1500 on fence supplies last year on Veterans Day which was a hefty savings.


I cannot imagine spending $1500, even at a 15% discount at  TSC.
Their quality is lacking in too many products. I used to use them, even recommended  them, but over the last few years, saw too many instances of their chinese crap failing and not holding up.
Maybe your store is different.


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't had a single problem with any of the fencing products I have bought from them but I don't have your experience with "chinese crap".  Your opinion is valued by many (including me) but you have way too many of them.


----------



## greybeard

greybeard said:


> I cannot imagine spending $1500, even at a 15% discount at TSC.
> Their quality is lacking in too many products. I used to use them, even recommended them, but over the last few years, saw too many instances of their chinese crap failing and not holding up.





Mike CHS said:


> Your opinion is valued by many (including me) but you have way too many of them.



When I state what I can, will,  won't, can't, do &/or don't do, it's not an opinion.
When you said "_We spent $1500 on fence supplies last year on Veterans Day which was a hefty savings_" I did not take that as opinion either, but rather as a true statement of fact, as I have no reason to believe otherwise.

Admittedly tho, I am very much biased against Chinese imports and those who sell them. Considering how many of my friends I saw killed by chicom  and soviet weapons and ammunition, and how many rounds were slung my way as they tried on a nearly daily basis to kill me too, the very last thing I could ever see myself doing is celebrating or observing Veteran's Day by supporting a store that openly and unabashedly sells products from the same country that played a very big role in that part of my life. 
Something just doesn't seem right about that doing that, no matter how much $$ I might save.......  Realistically, militarily, and economically, the Chinese are NOT our friends........ and some of that part, IS an opinion.


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't help with the stink but this was a good day to watch the Titans play their best game of the season against the Patriots.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you need a coat for the boys and a full plastic jumpsuit, including gloves for yourself.  Disposable of course!



Mike CHS said:


> I can't help with the stink but this was a good day to watch the Titans play their best game of the season against the Patriots.


Don't tell @Latestarter. Of course I'm sure he already knows.


----------



## Bruce

Nah, I don't give a rat's patootie about professional sports. If I know something it is only because it was mentioned on a forum or the radio.


----------



## Mike CHS

But the Patriots are the Patriots and I doubt that kind of loss will happen many more times this year.  The Titans look great one Sunday and then back to acting like they forgot how to play but today they looked good.  I was amazed how many Patriots fans were in the stadium.


----------



## Bruce

Besides, you would be really lonely at the game with 20 empty seats in all directions.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> The Titans look great one Sunday and then back to acting like they forgot how to play but today they looked good.


I had picked Tenn for this week when I heard Gronk would not be playing for NE. They will need next week's bye to heal up Gronk, Brown, Edelmann and Allen.
Good to see Mariota having a good year at least part of the time. He was a monster with the Ducks.


----------



## Hens and Roos

B&B Happy goats said:


> Today the plan was to relax, lol...ended up neighbor and her husband  and I did goat hoof  trimming....no problem....then we decided may as well do the boys also......here we go again, did hoofs, i did the holding, her husband did the trimming....Rocky and Bullwinkle  STINK....and so do i again...I have tried to get the  STANK off of my hands, have used, dish detergent,  laundry detergent  even vinegar. ...My right hand  is the worst....i am about ready to chop it off....any one got a idea on how de stank oneself from the stench of goat in rut smell ?



have you tried Gojo cherry gel pumice hand cleaner?


----------



## Mike CHS

Mariota and the new coach Mike Vrabel seem to be a good pair.  Vrabel has completely rebuilt the team this year.


----------



## Mike CHS

Hens and Roos said:


> have you tried Gojo cherry gel pumice hand cleaner?



I've never seen it in Cherry.


----------



## Hens and Roos

B&B Happy goats said:


> Not yet but going to ace hardware  and tractor supply tommrow. ..will look for it for sure and thank you so much....wouldn't  like to have to use the gasoline  and match ....



I know we get it from Farm & Fleet by us.  It seems to help take the smell off...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Mike CHS said:


> I've never seen it in Cherry.



We have used the orange gojo as DH is always fixing equipment and for whatever reason he ended up getting a bottle of the cherry gel and this seemed to work better for removing the buck smell


----------



## WILLIFORD

B&B Happy goats said:


> BACK TO THE COUNTRY. ...AGAIN,  .....i guess, i have found home again, where my heart is happy and my interaction with humans are by my own choice. The best part of being retired is living life the way you want to ....instead of the way you need to live.... we found our place "in the middle of nowhere" , surrounded  by cows, goats, and all kinds of farm animals, ... with the human homes far enough away....and in the middle of it all was a sign that said ...for sale.... To me it was heaven, i could live around all the animals, watch them and enjoy them ,  I didn't  even have to get up and feed  any of them,... fantastic !  ...For my husband...he looked at me like i was a total nut case and promply said...they don't  even have internet here, WTH  are you thinking, we are too far away from stores, and there is alot of work to do here, OMG...are you serious ? And two years later, we are happier than ever....we have our ND goats, chickens, rabbits, two dogs and a very brave cat....my husband freaked at the thought of getting goats, now when i am looking for him, and he appears to be among the missing, i look out the window and find him sitting with the goats, patting, giving them a treat and talking with them, ....a love affair with goats has developed  for him...and that makes me happy.


I had the identical experience, my wife grew up in Long Island and was never around farm life. My family were all farmers prior to my generation. I started with fruit trees and a 1800 square foot garden several years ago. The last two years I have added bees, goats and chickens. she argued with each new addition, but within a couple of months of each addition you would think they were her animals. If I tried to get rid of any of these things now, she would have a whole new argument.


----------



## WILLIFORD

I have never had the pleasure of dealing with that, but they use tomatoe juice to deal with skunk spray. I would try it. I am interested if it works.


----------



## WILLIFORD

I have been around bucks, but I do not own one. I have 3 does, and will probably add more does in the future. I am actually considering looking into the AI process to avoid dealing with owning my own bucks


----------



## Mike CHS

One thing I just thought about is apple cider vinegar.  I use it when I have been processing onions and hot peppers as it removes about everything.  I have no idea if it would remove buck scent but might be worth trying.


----------



## WILLIFORD

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, likewise here...just gotta love it ! Are you near the fire danger ?


No we are safe where we are at. We are getting the smoke from it, but the fires are south of us a 100 or so miles


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Not yet but going to ace hardware  and tractor supply tommrow. ..will look for it for sure and thank you so much....wouldn't  like to have to use the gasoline  and match ....   @Hens and Roos


IF they let you in the door!


----------



## greybeard

WILLIFORD said:


> I have never had the pleasure of dealing with that, but they use tomatoe juice to deal with skunk spray. I would try it. I am interested if it works.






 
Tomato juice doesn't work on skunk spray. Like many people, I've tried it. It will mask the skunk smell a little but once the tomato smell wears off, the skunk smell remains. It doesn't work on dogs, cats, calves, children or vehicle tires either..btdt. But, don't take my word for it.

https://animals.howstuffworks.com/mammals/skunk-spray-tomato-juice1.htm
https://scienceline.org/2006/07/ask-cosier-skunk/
http://housewifeplus.bangordailynew...ce-does-not-remove-skunk-smell-but-this-does/
https://www.thespruce.com/getting-rid-of-skunk-odor-2656337
https://blog.theanimalrescuesite.greatergood.com/skunk-tips-for-dogs/
https://www.villageveterinary.com/de-skunking/


----------



## WILLIFORD

Well that's good to know. In all your research to invalidate my suggestion, did you happen to look for any information that might help with the problem.


----------



## greybeard

WILLIFORD said:


> Well that's good to know. In all your research to invalidate my suggestion, did you happen to look for any information that might help with the problem.



 The tomato juice thing has been around quite some time, as shown by the age/dates on of some of the articles--at least one is over 10 years old. IIRC the skunk spray problem has also been discussed several times at BYH before.

 The solution/instructions for getting rid of skunk spray is included in each of the links with some making a few variances.
 Baking soda and  hydrogen peroxide, and some liquid detergent such as Dawn.

Generally,
 1 quart of 3% hydrogen peroxide + 1/4 cup of baking soda + 1 to 2 teaspoons liquid dish detergent. Stir until baking soda is dissolved, do not shake vigorously. 


I will not recommend humans actually bathe (immerse) in this solution. I used a wash cloth to wash parts of my body that was directly exposed to skunk scent, but did dribble it on my hair and shampooed with it.  Then a good hot soapy shower. Can't say I came out smelling like a rose, but did not smell like a skunk. 
Your results may vary.
(Do not attempt to store this. It will build up pressure and force the lid off) 
Will it work for goat odor?
I have no idea.


----------



## Rammy

greybeard said:


> View attachment 54577
> Tomato juice doesn't work on skunk spray. Like many people, I've tried it. It will mask the skunk smell a little but once the tomato smell wears off, the skunk smell remains. It doesn't work on dogs, cats, calves, children or vehicle tires either..btdt. But, don't take my word for it.
> 
> https://animals.howstuffworks.com/mammals/skunk-spray-tomato-juice1.htm
> https://scienceline.org/2006/07/ask-cosier-skunk/
> http://housewifeplus.bangordailynew...ce-does-not-remove-skunk-smell-but-this-does/
> https://www.thespruce.com/getting-rid-of-skunk-odor-2656337
> https://blog.theanimalrescuesite.greatergood.com/skunk-tips-for-dogs/
> https://www.villageveterinary.com/de-skunking/



I beg to differ. I have used HOME canned tomatoe juice for years if one of my animals, or even me, got skunked. It works. You have to leave it on forv15 to 30 minutes. And you saturate the pet down to the bone. Let it soak. It does kill the smell. After the pet soaks you give them a good bath to wash it out. Long procesd but it works. 
We use that hydrogen peroxide stuff at the animal hospital and it doesnt work worth a bleep.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> We use that hydrogen peroxide stuff at the animal hospital and it doesnt work worth a bleep.


Having been fortunate to never had a skunk problem (*) nor buck in rut problem (**) it would be nice for others not so lucky to fully understand this discrepancy. Did the "hydrogen peroxide stuff" include the baking soda and dish detergent? 

I'm sure the dish detergent is there as a surfactant. Not sure what the baking soda and H2O2 do.

* likely because I've never had a dog or outside cat 
** likely because I've never had a goat


----------



## Rammy

Yes, it is the baking soda, peroxide, and dawn mix. Hate it cause it makes the dogs coats feel like straw. It doesnt take the stink out at all in my opinion. Whenever Ive used the tomato juice its worked great. The longer you leave it on the better. Worked every time. But you have to use home canned juice, not that processed store stuff. Mom would get so mad at me for using like 6 quarts of juice on my cat. After getting skunk bathed 3 times because he didnt learn the first 2 times, he learned to stay away from skunks.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Having been fortunate to never had a skunk problem (*) nor buck in rut problem (**) it would be nice for others not so lucky to fully understand this discrepancy. Did the "hydrogen peroxide stuff" include the baking soda and dish detergent?
> 
> I'm sure the dish detergent is there as a surfactant. Not sure what the baking soda and H2O2 do.
> 
> * likely because I've never had a dog or outside cat
> ** likely because I've never had a goat



_Chemistry is not only part of what makes skunk musk so smelly, but also it is used to help get rid of the odor. William F. Wood of Humboldt State University in California, who studies the chemistry behind skunk odors, recommends scrubbing pets that have been sprayed in a baking soda and hydrogen peroxide bath. According to his research, these two agents oxidize thiol, adding oxygen onto the sulfur and changing the functional group into sulfonic acid. Such acids do not trigger olfactory receptors in the brain to sense a “bad” smell, but there is a risk that the chemical reaction may bleach a pet’s fur.

While the urban legend of using tomato juice to treat skunk smells won’t bleach your animal, it also won’t rid it permanently of the pungent fumes. Tomato juice does nothing at the chemical level to oxidize, and therefore nullify, the effects of thiols, however it does mask the musk odor temporarily. Other commercial deodorizers include Neutroleum Alpha, which has a minty smell, and Freshwave, which smells like tea leaves and is actually used to deodorize oil tankers, can also be used as a musky cover-up._
https://scienceline.org/2007/03/ask-leach-smellyskunks/


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Cowboy got sprayed by a skunk last night. Something else on my to-do list.


----------



## Latestarter

Well... it stands to reason as the subject has become active, that it would affect someone... Why not you WH? It seems you don't have enough on your daily plate and need a few more things to occupy all that spare time you have!


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> Cowboy got sprayed by a skunk last night. Something else on my to-do list.


PERFECT! Thank you Cowboy for volunteering to be the scientific test case here. Wash one side in home canned tomato juice and one in the H2O2, baking soda and dish detergent mix. Let us know how he comes out.


----------



## Mike CHS

Keep that proverbial light at the end of the tunnel in sight.  I know we got a bit disappointed several times since it seemed to take so long but you guys are on sight and working so that makes it better and faster.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Cowboy still stinks. Halo played with him and has a slight odor. Maybe I can do something about that today....

ETA: no half and half trial treatments here. I use canned tomato juice from the store (that’s what I have access to), soak for 15 mins, rinse, repeat, wash with lemon scented joy, scrub thoroughly and use plenty, rinse. Makes dog tolerable until it rains then the faint scent reappears. Lol


----------



## Latestarter

Oh... now why wait B&B? That sounds like a fascinating science experiment that just can't be put off for a month! I suggest a nice hugging session with your stinky boys and then a trial run of coffee grounds! We will all be awaiting the progress reports!


----------



## Rammy

Wehner Homestead said:


> Cowboy still stinks. Halo played with him and has a slight odor. Maybe I can do something about that today....
> 
> ETA: no half and half trial treatments here. I use canned tomato juice from the store (that’s what I have access to), soak for 15 mins, rinse, repeat, wash with lemon scented joy, scrub thoroughly and use plenty, rinse. Makes dog tolerable until it rains then the faint scent reappears. Lol


Yeah, that store bought juice just doenst cut it. I always used home canned. Works like a charm. The longer you leave it on the better. I bathe the dog in it til it looks like they are swimming in it. Left it on about a half hour up to an hour< my cat> and no smell. Takes forever to rinse it all out, but it did the trick.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You could call the vet. May be able to give some basic advice over the phone without an actual visit. Could also discuss pain control. Only things I know of require coming from a vet for pain in goats. 

 I’ve not dealt with a goat with a broken leg...saw somewhere where someone splinted one and it healed “fine.” She was just limited on mobility while healing and never bred so as not to stress the area. 

@Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer      have some experience with leg issues. I’d like to hear their opinion as in some cases, it’s necessary to prevent suffering. 

Any idea how she broke it? That’ll help us understand what you are dealing with.


----------



## Bruce

That sucks! Hopefully you can fix her up.


----------



## Southern by choice

This requires a vet call. 
The leg needs to be set properly, if not then she will have long term issues.
A broken leg requires pain meds. I recommend you get Banamine from your vet. Injectable is best but the paste is also good.
She may also need an antibiotic depending on type of break.

When goats do stupid stuff it is costly.  It is part of owning goats. Vet care is part of the package.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> i have felt all along "something isn't right with her"



That's funny...  People say that about me, too.


----------



## Latestarter

B&B Happy goats said:


> Light just dimmed  a little... we have to do things in window of "perfect " weather...otherwise he ends up broken down for a few weeks... but it WILL get done


 Man oh man can I identify with this... So sorry to hear that your rescue goat got herself into a bad way. You can give aspirin or ibuprofen to reduce inflammation and ease pain. https://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#aspirin


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Be careful with the aspirin. If the goat has a parasite load you do NOT want to be giving aspirin. It is basically a blood thinner, and with the goat going through big stresses (move; broken leg) she will most likely have parasites.

If she is not acting like she is in pain I would not give anything until you can get banamine. The other side is that is you make an injured animal feel too good, they can injure themselves even more. While we don't like the thought of it, a little pain can actually be a good thing so they don't "overdo" it. 

Earlier this year he had a milking lamancha hurt her leg. Not bad but painful. Gave her banamine and once she started feeling better she was running, hopping, and playing with the other goats. The next morning she was acting far worse then she was when the incident happened. 
You just need to know your goat. If your girl is acting okay, she can wait until you have the proper meds. 

You may want to talk to your vet about some calcium/supplements.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Hope you get this figured out! I have mini silky fainter who has a permanently broken leg. We got her and her very sick kid off craigslist. Thought we could save her leg. We splinted it as soon as we got her. We later found out the leg had been broken for at least a month before we got her! The splint wouldn't be able to do anything. Plus the fact she was 6 years old, loaded with worms and had mastitis didn't help at all either.  We were given 3 options. Amputate the leg. Put her down. Or leave the leg and keep her comfortable on pain meds and anti-inflammatory until she passes or something happens and we decide to go back to the first 2 options. Well, here we about a year and a half later. She is doing GREAT on her meds, no pain at all and she has free roam of the whole yard and will live in the garage all winter as she did last year. We were told she could very likely live up to 9 years old or even longer. She gets a vet checkup every 3-4 months. You are lucky you caught it earlier. But as others said you should get a vet and see what the break looks like and go from there. I think it's awesome you are not trying to rehome her with this issue. That a very responsible thing to do. I have seen so many people have a goat injured or hurt and they don't want to deal with it so they sell it on craigslist and someone could end up like me. A very long, emotional, expensive road. I will no longer take any more goats with a "Slightly broken leg" as they said on her ad. So thank you for not just giving her to someone else cause you don't want to deal with it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

StarSpangledNubians said:


> Hope you get this figured out! I have mini silky fainter who has a permanently broken leg. We got her and her very sick kid off craigslist. Thought we could save her leg. We splinted it as soon as we got her. We later found out the leg had been broken for at least a month before we got her! The splint wouldn't be able to do anything. Plus the fact she was 6 years old, loaded with worms and had mastitis didn't help at all either.  We were given 3 options. Amputate the leg. Put her down. Or leave the leg and keep her comfortable on pain meds and anti-inflammatory until she passes or something happens and we decide to go back to the first 2 options. Well, here we about a year and a half later. She is doing GREAT on her meds, no pain at all and she has free roam of the whole yard and will live in the garage all winter as she did last year. We were told she could very likely live up to 9 years old or even longer. She gets a vet checkup every 3-4 months. You are lucky you caught it earlier. But as others said you should get a vet and see what the break looks like and go from there. I think it's awesome you are not trying to rehome her with this issue. That a very responsible thing to do. I have seen so many people have a goat injured or hurt and they don't want to deal with it so they sell it on craigslist and someone could end up like me. A very long, emotional, expensive road. I will no longer take any more goats with a "Slightly broken leg" as they said on her ad. So thank you for not just giving her to someone else cause you don't want to deal with it!


What do you use? Meloxicam?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Yup. We also used carprofen (the injectable) and that worked for a while but eventually seemed to stop working as well.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Its really good she is on the younger side. She is lucky you rescued her and have her on a much better diet. Her bones should hopefully heal much quicker because of this. Hopefully anyways. Can't wait to see how she progresses.  I'll be following!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for your loss - but it sounds like you did the right thing even though it was hard.


----------



## Rammy

Sorry you had to put her down. You did the right thing. At least you found a vet who is straight with you and does the extra mile to make sure his diagnosis is right.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

So sorry about your loss.  I know doing something like that is really hard.  It's easy to tell just how much you love your animals.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry for the decision that had to be made. Definitely liking that vet, it does seem like some are in the "do everything to save the animal" camp, though I only have small animal vet experience. I'm sure pet owners are more emotionally attached to their "children" and willing to spend more. I suspect the large animal vets are a bit more aware of how much people are willing and able to spend on an animal.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear of your loss , it's never easy as some how they all find a place in your heart


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> The "do everything to save the animal " ...just my opinion.... is a very selfish human trait if that animal is going to suffer in the end anyhow.


Yeah, we had that with Samantha a few months ago. 16 year old cat with diabetes, I'd been testing and giving insulin twice daily for a couple of years. She started losing weight, took her to the vet. Determined her kidneys were going. Could try some things to see if they might help. End of life was sort of a quiet background comment from the vet. Try stuff, spend a TON of money in the hopes she might live another 6 months? I couldn't see it, neither could DW or the daughters. She had already stopped eating earlier that week, clearly life was not good anymore. The vet agreed it was the best choice, I think he is used to people wanting to try everything no matter what which is why he didn't lead us that direction at the outset.


----------



## Southern by choice

I was going to mention but had decided it was maybe not the most appropriate time when the injury occurred. We had a doe, our beloved "Star". She was with us on our farm about 18 months. We loved her so much, just a wonderful goat. Lobg story short another goat had rammed her so hard into the corner of the hay feeder and it shattered her femur. Leg just dangled. 30 minutes before we were out there and everything was fine... 30 minutes later and it wasn't. Our neighbor vet rushed over. He was actually in town and in good clothes, good shoes. We layed planks down so he could get to the barn. Locked up the LGD's.  He said the best thing you can do is put her down. He said we could go and have it repaired by state, probably 4-7k. He knows we would never do that. As painful as it was we put her down and buried her (she was also bred). I grieved for about a year. When I say that I mean just the thought of her or the mention of her name brought me to tears. That night I had the kind of cry where you can't even breathe. Even now I still tear up. I cannot explain why I loved this girl so much, but I did. I also know it was the right thing to do. Lilly's leg is different and we are working on hers. Different injury. Every situation is different. 
I share that to say, I am so sorry for your loss and know that pain involved even when we know it is the right thing to do.   Never easy.

I really think this sums it up-

Proverbs 12:10
"A righteous man regardeth the life of his beast: but the tender mercies of the wicked are cruel."

Loving and caring for an animal sometimes means putting them down.   

This is Star, she was injured by a hormonal Mariah. Both are pictured. I love this pic, a bit bittersweet though.  We did find Star's half sister and drove to get her. SHe is Raina. Raina is nowhere anything like Star. Raina is a DIVA. Maybe it is a good thing that she is so different. 
Mariah left, Star Right


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

So sorry for your loss  You did the right thing. Putting an animal that is suffering down can be a hard thing to do, but its one of the most selfless acts we can make. One of my favorite quotes. "Its when you are acting selflessly that you are at your bravest"


----------



## Baymule

It is never easy to do the right thing in a situation like this. You have a very good grip on reality and the strength to do what needs to be done, whether you like or not. Big hugs.


----------



## PattyNH

So sorry you had to go through this but, as you know, it was the right decision.  Not easy by any stretch,  but right, and you helped her pass with dignity, love, and respect... xo


----------



## Southern by choice

B&B  I can tell you that the people here were really everything to me when I lost my beloved Callie.  Callie will be a forever wound.  My BYH family is truly a gift and a blessing.
I am not as active here as I once was, life changes and all that.
I can say I am really bad at expressing my condolences and my thoughts when others here have lost their "love". I feel it deeply but cannot get it in written form. I sit at the computer for sometimes a couple of hours wanting desperately to express my sorrow for them. It is too deep to do so. The screen just remains blank.
@Baymule  truly has an amazing gift and sometimes I wish I had what she has. I do not, but I can say there are many here that I have sat and cried for, they will come to mind at different times. Baymules loss of her beloved dogs, her lamb... Kate's Titan... Latestarters Misty... Wehner's Queenie... the list goes on. But their pain was shared.  

You sure have gone through quite a bit in a short time.  Hang in there.


----------



## Mike CHS

Very nice post @B&B Happy goats and something I can totally agree with!


----------



## Latestarter

First and foremost  for you B&B. The hardest decisions are the most trying, and painful, though right and necessary. As someone mentioned, you have indeed been through a LOT since your arrival. I hope you have nothing but joy and pleasure as you spend time with your animals for the foreseeable future. At least enough to make up for the pain of your losses.


Southern by choice said:


> I can say there are many here that I have sat and cried for, they will come to mind at different times. Baymules loss of her beloved dogs, her lamb... Kate's Titan... Latestarters Misty... Wehner's Queenie... the list goes on.


Still too close, and painful, after 2 years  Now my sinuses are really whacked...


----------



## Baymule

Southern by choice said:


> B&B  I can tell you that the people here were really everything to me when I lost my beloved Callie.  Callie will be a forever wound.  My BYH family is truly a gift and a blessing.
> I am not as active here as I once was, life changes and all that.
> I can say I am really bad at expressing my condolences and my thoughts when others here have lost their "love". I feel it deeply but cannot get it in written form. I sit at the computer for sometimes a couple of hours wanting desperately to express my sorrow for them. It is too deep to do so. The screen just remains blank.
> @Baymule  truly has an amazing gift and sometimes I wish I had what she has. I do not, but I can say there are many here that I have sat and cried for, they will come to mind at different times. Baymules loss of her beloved dogs, her lamb... Kate's Titan... Latestarters Misty... Wehner's Queenie... the list goes on. But their pain was shared.
> 
> You sure have gone through quite a bit in a short time.  Hang in there.


SBC your words have more comfort in them than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

    I cannot express the sorrow I feel for your loss as well as the others.  Just know that we are thinking of you.  If you have not heard of her, you may find the music of Shaina Nole soothing, especially the songs "All Is Well" and "You Can Relax Now".

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Please don't  sell yourself short, you are like a favorite blanket that gives one comfort, warmth and makes you feel like your home and every thing is going to be alright.....you don't  have to put it in words......your care and love can be felt...even through  a computer screen. You are a very special person, and everyone  knows it


X2000


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Had a Westie once that seemed to be allergic to everything...turned out it was a yeast infection and women's Vagisil yeast cream really helped him...


----------



## Bruce

Sorry Missy is having such troubles. Maybe you need to move to New England where she won't have grass allergies much of the year 

If the Vagisil helped with her ears, maybe put a little on her face where she can't lick and see if it does anything?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I know it's controversial - but have you tried a raw diet?


----------



## Southern by choice

What does she eat out of?


----------



## Rammy

frustratedearthmother said:


> I know it's controversial - but have you tried a raw diet?


Thank you FEM for suggesting that. I was also thinking the same thing. Ever since I watched the documentary Pet Fooled on Netflix, I have gone to raw diets for my dog. Currently I get her the Fresh Pet as thats about the only thing available here. There is a store about an hour away that has a little more variety, so I may go there to see what they have.
BB I agree with FEM about trying a raw diet for your pet. You can go online and research it if you wish, but I think thats a good idea to try that.


----------



## Southern by choice

Good, I ask because plastics can cause that issue... a contact dermatitis.
I am coming to this a bit late but has the area been cultured?  It looks very similar to staph.

I think raw diets are great however you do not want to use grocery store meats. Also no chicken necks as the thyroid is there and will affect your dog.


----------



## Rammy

X2


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Yep, I would also suggest a raw diet. One of my pups also seemed to be allergic to most foods. Switched him to raw elk, deer, rabbit etc. Within weeks I saw a huge improvement.


----------



## Finnie

I will come out of lurking for this one. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> i have suggested that to the vet but she is "sure" its contact dermatitis.


Why is she so sure of that? Have you had any allergy testing done?

The reason I ask, is because I had a vet long ago who steered me away from testing my dog. Said it was expensive (it is) and then it would require expensive shot therapy (not necessarily). She would rather do food trials to try to find out what was causing my dog's problems. (I now believe she just wanted the cash cow of a constantly sick dog with a gullible owner.) I spent way WAY more in vet bills than the allergy testing would have cost. Until I switched vets, tested the dog, eliminated all the foods she was allergic to, and then it was like a miracle! I couldn't eliminate the outdoor allergens or the dust mites in the house she was allergic to, but just removing the food culprits gave her immune system enough of a break, that she was able to deal with the others just fine on her own. 

Anyway, my point is, if you don't get the allergy test(s) done, you just don't know what specific ingredients your dog is allergic to. So all the special "whatever"-free diets in the world won't help if they happen to contain any one item on your dog's "allergy" list. You are just shooting in the dark until you know what she specifically needs to avoid. 

Right now I have a 3 year old dachshund who is allergic to most everything under the sun. I've searched through many many ingredients lists. Each one gets ruled out within the first few items. I finally found a formula from "Sport Dog Food" that only has one small allergen way at the end of the list that I'm hoping will be small enough not to matter. That company has a lot of special formulas. Google them, maybe you will find something you can use. But you would really need to know first what it is you have to avoid. 

The raw diet route may well be your answer, but I suspect you will still need to make sure you don't use something she is allergic to. (What if it's rabbits?!) My current dog's allergy test cost me $470. But well worth it if it saves me the thousands I spent on my previous dog, prior to having her tested. And healthier for the dog than the trial-and-error route. Especially if your vet starts pushing prednisone shots. 

I hope you are able to find just the right diet for her, and that it alleviates her issues.


----------



## Rammy

That might not be a bad idea to get her allergy tested. It would let you know what may be causing the problem. It could help you decide what brand of food she can eat or raw food diet you can put her on.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Haha, I used to have a spotted donkey and I'd whip out my cell phone and ask, "Want to see a picture of my spotted ass?"


HAHAHAHA!!!  Bay, you crack me up!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

www.dogfoodadvior.com
Lots of info here.


----------



## Rammy

I went to Wally World today and nobody stopped me when I checked out. I even shopped for my Mom since she cant drive for two weeks and used her checkbook. Nobody questioned me. I know that in the past Ive had them check my receipt on the way out but not lately. I dont blame you for your no longer wanting to shop there. For about 5 years I refused to also after I watched The High Cost of Low Prices. Why did I start again? Dunno, really. I try not to if I can find it somewhere else.


----------



## Rammy

Scary when you realize that, isnt it?  Sneaks up on you when you least expect it.


----------



## Bruce

I agree on the dumping thing though I bet it would cost a pretty penny to properly dispose of a 22' fiberglass boat.

Poor dog. Just gotta find out what all she is allergic to.


----------



## Mike CHS

The previous owner of our place was easier on us than yours was.  He only left us a 16' open boat that was mostly rot so I used a circular saw to finish it off.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah a wood boat would be a LOT easier to get rid of.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> The boat is not on our property


Yeah!!!!! And you are good people for cleaning up the rest of other people's crap.


----------



## Rammy

It just amazes me that people cant drive to the dump to dispose of thier trash. The one on town lets you dispose of ten bags of household trash for free. 
Whenever its been something else, the cost hasnt been that much. Sometimes they didnt even charge me because it wasnt that much.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

What adorable goats and dog you have!


----------



## Latestarter

And the neighbors aint so bad looking either!


----------



## PattyNH

B&B Happy goats said:


> And my BB LillyView attachment 54934


I AM IN LOVE


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> We unfortunately had to go to wally world.., and on the way out they have THE person who checks your receipt to make sure your not stealing...... i told THE person and my husband...I AM DONE WITH WALLY WORLD...done, done, done.... will not support a mega force anymore... you are assumed to be quilty of shoplifting groceries till THE person, (who does not check the cart to the receipt ) says you can go..... will go across the street to Winn Dixie and pay a little more.


My wife used to work there, not so many years ago. 2014 I believe. Very little theft by customers takes place by placing stolen items in the cart or bag......it most often takes place by the customer hiding items on their person...pockets, under coats, down their pants or in handbags etc.

The employees at the exit door weren't actually checking to see if the customers are stealing. They were checking to see if their cashiers are scanning and ringing everything up.  Their profit preservation analysts were telling corporate the company was losing way more $$ because of sloppy cashier work than they were from theft by customers. The door person may occasionally catch an instance of customer theft, but it's really rare and that's not what they were placed there to do.

Catching thieves happens out on the floor and it is done by "loss prevention associates" randomly  walking around and/or at direction of another employee in the security room..watching camera monitors. By the time the would be thief gets to checkout, security is already waiting for them and the local PD is already on their way.

What effect the new auto scanners will have on all this is unknown.
Very soon, (ostensibly within 5 years)  nothing will be 'rung up' or manually price scanned at walmart. Smart carts will auto scan everything as you place it in the cart and all the customer will do is bag it and pay for it at a kiosk. Not sure how 'by the lb' items (fresh produce) will be handled.

Unfortunately for honest shoppers, a decades old and accepted  common law 'something' called Shopkeeper's Privilege comes into effect. It basically states that a business such as walmart has the right to do certain things to prevent theft and some states also have enacted statutes codifying Shopkeeper's Privilege.  Your state is one of them and my state has as well and gone a step further and has legislation that says anyone can stop another if they have reasonable belief that a crime has been committed.  It all hinges tho, on the phrase"probable cause to believe that a retail theft has been committed".
Numerous lawsuits have been filed by honest customers on the basis of harassment and 'false imprisonment' and it is a very difficult case to prove.

I hate walmart with a passion, tho the "Stop that paying customer!/show me your receipt" thing is way down the list of reasons.
I don't think the older gentleman that glances at the receipts at our local walmart can see well enough to even read the receipt.


----------



## Rammy

PattyNH said:


> I AM IN LOVE


Me, too. #metoogoatlove


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> It just amazes me that people cant drive to the dump to dispose of thier trash.


We have only 1 landfill in Vermont, way over in the NE. There are "transfer stations" but because the people in my town chose not to join the "solid waste district" we can't use it. Trash is in our taxes but that is "barrel trash". I guess you can try to figure out something with the hauler to take bigger stuff though I'm not sure how. The guys on the trucks surely are in no position to make such decisions. Thus I'll have to rent a dumpster to get rid of the non metal stuff I find around the place. Of course back when all the stuff I'm finding just into the woods was dumped there, there were plenty of county if not city/town dumps. So yeah, just laziness.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce I hope you are having a nice time in So Cal. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## Bruce

Thanks, you too!


----------



## Rammy

That was baaaaaaddd!!


----------



## Latestarter

Oh...  that reply was posted a little "tongue in cheek"...


----------



## Bruce

VERY bad @Latestarter


----------



## Rammy

If that happened here Id lure them into my barn, put them in my stall, and keep them there til I could get a pen built. (learned this trick from @Baymule.)
If he came looking for them Id say havent seen them but I found a bunch of strays Im keeping. Seems to me the owner wasnt taking care of them and let them loose so they wouldnt get arrested for animal cruelty and neglect. Betcha he would turn around and leave if they heard that.
I hope animal control does something. Its not thier fault they have an idiot owner who obviously cant care for them.


----------



## Rammy

Leave a trail of boiled eggs(@Baymule trick) to lure him into the barn. Or bread, something to entice them. Wait for them to go in to get the big tub of food you left in a stall and slam the door shut. Or if you have a trailer, do that like Baymule does. Seems to work great. Feed up the ones you want for freezer camp and sell the rest. Yeah, this guy has no business owning animals. You can only hope he gets banned from owning animals in the future.


----------



## greybeard

Rammy said:


> Leave a trail of boiled eggs(@Baymule trick) to lure him into the barn. Or bread, something to entice them. Wait for them to go in to get the big tub of food you left in a stall and slam the door shut. Or if you have a trailer, do that like Baymule does. Seems to work great. Feed up the ones you want for freezer camp and sell the rest. Yeah, this guy has no business owning animals. You can only hope he gets banned from owning animals in the future.


Just make sure the legal owner of the animals gives his/her ok to do this.
(Baymule legally obtained the big boar when the previous owner no longer wanted him)
In many states, keeping an estray is the same as livestock theft. May be a felony, or in the case of simply refusing to allow the legal owner to enter your property to get the livestock, a simple misdemeanor.
In every southern state's estray laws I've seen, the entity to be called for large & small estray livestock is the sheriff's dept.


----------



## Rammy

Wow.


----------



## greybeard

every estray situation is unique and there's rarely any two that can be settled the same way and not many can be settled outside involving the law. I'll have to go back and re-read what you've posted regarding the guy and his animals, but I will say I never bother with animal control at all when it comes to livestock.


----------



## greybeard

Is Florida a state that uses County Constables?
(not all states do and their duties aren't always the same, state to state)
In some states, a county constable is nothing but a process paper server...works for the courts.
In other states they are a true arm of the law, an official that has all the law enforcement powers that the Sheriff Dept does, but on a 'closer to the people' level. In my county, my precinct constable is the go to guy for livestock problems and disputes between neighbors. Most of the constables I know and have known will be discreet about things, keep the complainant's name out of discussions with whomever is causing the problem. I know my constables real well, as they've been out here loading up marijuana from a helicopter. Same with the high sheriff.he lives right down the dirt road from me. I know him well enough that I attended his dad's funeral last year.


How to proceed?
The big problem is you are concerned about retribution....boar guy doing you harm of some kind. You have to decide how much emotional investment you can risk.
I am not much on punishing or shooting domestic animals that are just doing what domestic animals do..especially livestock. It's not their fault most of the time, it's the owner's fault for not containing them.  I'm not saying I won't get out the .270 if I have to (have before) but I prefer not to.

1st,  do some research to find out specifically what your county's stock (fence) law says about restraining livestock. Fla may be one of those states that has enacted a statewide stock law. You may have to do some leg work to find this, as many county clerks don't even know where to find it. How it is worded, is important. Some stock laws I have read put the burden of containment on both neighbors. 


I recommend you and the other neighbor (the ones behind you that had to keep other neighbor's boar from reaching their animals) get together, and arrange to physically meet as a group with whatever law enforcement is available..person to person, nose to nose, eyeball to eyeball. Insist, on it being someone with constable level or sheriff dept..not the dog catcher.  Meet on neutral ground away from your bad neighbor's prying eyes if you are that concerned about retribution. Know his name and correct address. Have a list of times the guy's stock got out, what he did about it, and how many times they escaped. Dates will further your cause..photos even more so.
You have to establish with the official,  a pattern..a timeline of bad  behavior, not just a 'one time' thing.

At your age, I suspect you have a family attorney that handles your legal matters. Drop by, ask where you stand legally and from a civil litigation stance. More often than not, all it takes to get a moron's complete attention is a certified document with an attorney's letterhead, a short blurb explaining what will happen of he doesn't straighten up and fly right.  If you can't teach him a lesson in civility, teach him one in economics..or at least threaten to.


----------



## Rammy

Maybe it will, maybe it wont. Weather never cooperates when you want it to, and your body gets a mind of its own as you get older. Really a bummer sometimes.


----------



## Rammy

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Latestarter

Sincere sympathies to you B&B. True friends are so rare and an awful loss.  Take solace in knowing that she's in a better place and I hope she suffered no undue pain in her passing.


----------



## Baymule

I am sorry that you lost your friend. Big hugs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Losses just make you reel. DH has had a coworker die of a heart attack and a coworker’s son killed in a forklift accident just since Wed night. Sending hugs!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Funny how you can be so excited about progress with a chicken house, .......and  then just be on the computer and reading  a friends obituary. ..and her funeral was today....and i am shocked.... she was only 46, ....she came and helped me dress my dad when he died...she was my rock...she was a true friend...she was a beautiful  human being...she is gone...rest in peace Kelly Edwards, i love you   good nite  friends...


Hard to deal with and a really hard way to find out.




Wehner Homestead said:


> Losses just make you reel. DH has had a coworker die of a heart attack and a coworker’s son killed in a forklift accident just since Wed night. Sending hugs!


Wow. Not a lot for their family's to be thankful this year at Thanksgiving. I hope they recover from the shock in good form. I know it would be very hard for me to do.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Please know that we grieve at your loss.  May you find the strength to get through this.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Talk about eventful!


----------



## Rammy

Sounds like a lawsuit to me. Property damage. Animals at large. Animal neglect. What an idiot.


----------



## Rammy

Then it sounds like a good news story. I would be suprised if a news station wouldnt want a story about some idiot with political ties flaunting the law. Embarrassment gets alot done. Stock up on bullets.


----------



## Rammy

SSS.


----------



## Latestarter

Good lord can I identify with a mole hunter... My little dog Elf has cratered my back yard and the moles/voles have created havoc there and elsewhere. When it rains, the run off finds the entrances and I end up with mini fountains shooting up all over the yard.


----------



## greybeard

hunting moles/gopher is hard to stop once it has been going on for long. It's instinctive behavior, stronger in some breeds than others.


----------



## Latestarter

Hell, I could live with the destruction if he only CAUGHT the damned things... Have yet to see any proof of mole/vole termination but have trenches and holes all over that I have to watch my step. I've ended up on my ass with twisted ankles several times because of his excavations & from collapsing ground that has been undermined...


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> @greybeard , i hope you read that the hog problem was resolved, and i didn't  have to do anything


I read it.



> ...now how does one catch the under ground monster ?


I don't have any. fire ants and hogs keep them killed off.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> everyone has been saying no....not since he rooted everything up...


And they told the truth too!



Latestarter said:


> Hell, I could live with the destruction if he only CAUGHT the damned things...


Maybe you need a cat.


----------



## RollingAcres

My chickens haven't been out...I leave the coop door open for them so if they want to go outside they can, but they chose to stay inside instead.

We use flannel sheets almost all year round.


----------



## Rammy

RollingAcres said:


> My chickens haven't been out...I leave the coop door open for them so if they want to go outside they can, but they chose to stay inside instead.
> 
> We use flannel sheets almost all year round.



You put flannel sheets in the chicken coop! Wow! talk about spoiled. hehehe


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> You put flannel sheets in the chicken coop! Wow! talk about spoiled. hehehe


Hey they need to stay warm and comfy too!


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Mike CHS

Parasites are one reason I don't gripe a lot about the cold weather.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are seeing some improvement in the last several months with some new things we are trying but we won't know anything definitive until the weather gets warm again and that isn't soon.


----------



## Mike CHS

I wish I had started a more scientific and verifiable procedure(s) but I didn't.  We were close to losing several lambs so I started trying everything I could  but in doing so I can't validate any one thing being the most tangible.  We cut paddocks and and took the grass out of the pastures and then sprayed with nitrogen fertilizer that kills a large percentage of the parasites.  I sprayed a  bleach solution for the same reason.  We also got a couple of calves to run behind our sheep since they aren't susceptible to the same parasites but eat the grass that the sheep don't.  We did random fecals on all of our sheep before we put them on a dry lot situation for a couple of months and again just before putting them back on pasture and the worm load was greatly reduced.  The problem is that I have no idea which of the things we did made the greatest difference.  I'll try again in the spring with a more orderly procedure but when you are looking at losing multiple livestock you don't put a lot of importance on being orderly but rather just get the problem fixed.


----------



## Baymule

Pet Worms! Get your Pet Worms here! I just got a visual of a fisherman stopping for a box of worms...… LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@Mike CHS have you looked into growing lespedeza? 

@B&B Happy goats It's COLD here! Already in the low 30's. I'm not built for the cold. At this time of year I live in my insulated overalls LOL


----------



## Carla D

B&B Happy goats said:


> IT'S A BLUE EYED GIRL WITH WATTLS...LOOKS LIKE MOMMA A BITView attachment 53801


I LOVE wattles!


----------



## Mike CHS

Goat Whisperer said:


> @Mike CHS have you looked into growing lespedeza?
> 
> @B&B Happy goats It's COLD here! Already in the low 30's. I'm not built for the cold. At this time of year I live in my insulated overalls LOL



We are going to include lespedeza in our seed mix for this spring.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Goat Whisperer  what type of lespedeza seed should i get for florida ? When i just looked them up there are alot to choose from...hope you are able to offer some advice...pretty please ?


We have a lot of sericea lespedeza here. You should contact your local extension services and see if they can be of any help. What works here in NC may not work well for in FL. 

I found this, from the university of FL 
"Lespedezas (Lespedeza spp.) are warm-season, drought-tolerant legumes that are better adapted to acidic, low fertility soils than most other legumes. There are both annual and perennial types. Two types of annual lespedezas "striate" (Kummerowia striata) and "Korean" (K. stipulacea) have been planted on the heavier, clay soils of north west Florida, but are usually low yielding and are generally not recommended. There has been renewed and growing interest in growing Lespedeza as pastures for small ruminants. Stomach worms, especially Haemonchos contortus, are a major constraint to profitable sheep and goat production in Florida. Because of rampant use, there is increasing resistance to popular chemical anthelminthics in the state. Studies have shown that the high tannin content of some lespedezas has direct and indirect biological effects that aid in the control of gastrointestinal parasites in ruminants."


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@B&B Happy goats before you spend your money, you should consult local extension agents, see if they have any recommendations for you.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> Pet Worms! Get your Pet Worms here! I just got a visual of a fisherman stopping for a box of worms...… LOL


Y'all better not let those vegans from direct action everywhere hear about y'all killing the worms!


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> And this is Ginger...she is the two year old rescue girl who has come a long wayView attachment 55360


They are very cute!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> The vegans from DA can HAVE my worms...come n git em. ....


@Bruce is on thier hit list for the murder of all those tadpoles he slaughtered when he redid his pond. 
@Baymule is also on thier list for the murder of her 500lbs pig. 
Hid yer fattening them up for hamburger, bacon, or roasted chicken, the vegans are coming............( ominous music)......


----------



## RollingAcres

Rammy said:


> @Bruce is on thier hit list for the murder of all those tadpoles he slaughtered when he redid his pond.
> @Baymule is also on thier list for the murder of her 500lbs pig.
> Hid yer fattening them up for hamburger, bacon, or roasted chicken, the vegans are coming............( ominous music)......




@Bruce's DD reported him


----------



## Rammy

I know! It was an inside job!


----------



## Bruce

I guess they can come to get me, I'll resist. They probably wouldn't be real happy to hear what happens to woodchucks and coons.



B&B Happy goats said:


> and i don't see any reason why your chickens would want to be outside, lol.... my florida chickens are wimps


Mine don't like snow but they don't care what temp it is if there is no snow, they have their favorite "out of the wind" places around the house to hang out.



Mike CHS said:


> Parasites are one reason I don't gripe a lot about the cold weather.


In relative terms 

@B&B Happy goats It's COLD here! Already in the low 30's. I'm not built for the cold. At this time of year I live in my insulated overalls LOL[/QUOTE]
Me too (coveralls actually)! Well, really only outside, too hot in the house.


----------



## Baymule

70 degrees here today......


----------



## Latestarter

I'm sitting at 65° but it's damp, gray, completely overcast, been misting and everything is dripping. Have the heat/AC off and had a few windows open over night, but closed them due to the moisture/humidity. Supposed to be sunny and 70's tomorrow and mid 60's Sunday. Really nice/ideal weather.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alll the time...


----------



## Latestarter

Not restricted to NDs either... My Lamancha kids do it as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yep - all of my mama goats are very tolerant that way.  But, the babies don't restrict themselves only to their mama - they'll jump on other mother's, LGD's, and of course YOU!


----------



## Baymule

Language spoken by baby goats.....BOING BOING BOING_ BOING BOING _


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I just love reading your journal.  It always brings a smile to my face!  Thank you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Latestarter

Be careful there young lady! We don't need to hear reports of a broken hip! Might be time to put away the "heels" and go with "flats"   I'm sure the animals will still consider you extra special sexxy even without heels


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> although with my family history of osteoporosis  and broken hips....



 You need to take cell salts. I've taken Calcium Floride for bone spurs, and they dissolved. Gone. There are specific cell salts for different treatments, read up on them and order some. 

This is a link that tells what the various cell salts are good for.

http://www.brighterdayfoods.com/PDFDocs/l/LR72WHCKJQ1V9LTGKT8CGWX7TM5B1NP5.PDF

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=hpc&field-keywords=Hylands+cell+salts


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are a couple of things I never heard of but should be some interesting reading.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Those are a couple of things I never heard of but should be some interesting reading.


I had heel spurs so bad that I could barely put my foot to the floor. I did some research and surgery didn't look like too much fun. So I researched homeopathic remedies and came up with cell salts. Calcium Floride was the one to take for bone spurs, so I ordered some. In a week and a half, the pain lessened and a few more weeks and all pain was gone. I spent something like $8 for a cure. LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

I will do some reading.  I don't have heel spurs but have a couple on my neck area that will get inflamed enough when being real physical that I can't even turn my head.  It hasn't been as bad since we got the main fencing done but they still let me know they are there once in awhile.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I will do some reading.  I don't have heel spurs but have a couple on my neck area that will get inflamed enough when being real physical that I can't even turn my head.  It hasn't been as bad since we got the main fencing done but they still let me know they are there once in awhile.


Calcium Floride will dissolve the bone spurs. I took 5 of the little pills 3 times a day, under my tongue for 3 weeks, then went to 3 pills 3 times a day. I now take the Bioplasma which is all the cell salts.

@B&B Happy goats taking calcium is not enough, as you found out. It is_ what kind_ of calcium. Check out the cell salts, take the ones specifically for your problem, plus the Bioplasma for a proper balance of what your body needs.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> the colder weather is when you can get the real manual labor projects done



Amen to that!


----------



## Bruce

Are you good friends with the neighbor? Memorial services and the like are for the living, not the deceased.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Thank you so much for the kind words and the birthday wish.  I think you are also one of the politest and kindest people on BYH, and also one of the prettiest! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Cant  say good friends, but thats how this little community does things...odd to me also, but its not a memorial service Bruce, its a wake / viewing....thats how people here pay respect to the living members of the family....if thats  what makes for better neighbors....then we shall get there early when the viewing opens, pay our respects ...then beat feet home to do as we want....its all good in the hood !  @Bruce


Yep, go to the viewing and be kind to your neighbor. It's a normal part of the death/burial ritual, as is cooking food for the family. Are you going to the funeral? 

You get right down to it, it is a bit macabre. Dropping all my Southern upbringing and analyzing it with wide open eyeballs, why do I want to go look at a dead person, schmooze with the family, while everyone comments on how "natural" the deceased looks. No! He don't look natural, he looks DEAD! Like a dead man wearing makeup......what? Was he a cross-dresser or sumpin'? WHAT manly man wears makeup? Is it in his will that he wants to wear makeup? What about a wig, new dress and some high heels while we're at it? Toss in a string of fake pearls around his neck......wonder how "natural" the family would think he looks? 

And yet, I go. I pay my respects and I NEVER say anything about how "Natural" the deceased looks. 

I did it again......I am such a blabberfingers…..


----------



## Bruce

Straight talk there Bay! I can't imagine wanting to see a dead body in any state of dress/makeup.


----------



## Mike CHS

My Aunt and Uncle in Florida may have started a new trend for many in my family when she died this past year.  They didn't have a service of any kind and she went from the hospice straight to the mortuary where she was cremated.  They both felt that all of the friends and family that knew her had time to celebrate her life while she was still alive.


----------



## Bruce

My step-mother went the same way. Small family gathering a month or so after the cremation. And by small I mean Dad, kids (both sides), grandkids. DD1 and I were over the Atlantic on the way to France when she died but we had gone out to Oregon to visit the week before.


----------



## Baymule

Dead people require some kind of farewell party. Funerals, memorials, whatever, they are for the living. Some people don't handle death very well and they really need that grieving process. My sister in law went bonkers after my brother died, took her several years to return to her normal. Besides, it is a great time to visit with extended family and friends. 

But it's the whole process that gets me tickled. People have to comment on how good the deceased looks. I don't get that part, what? Were they ugly in life and now they look better? 

After my Daddy died, a lady at church kept pushing me to join some kind of grieving group. I politely declined several times until she annoyed me. Then I told her that I didn't need a bunch of maladjusted sad sacks whining about their loss that they couldn't cope with. Death happens, nobody gets out alive and I have a real good grasp on reality. Ya' know, she never brought it up again. 

I went with my cousin to pick out a casket for her mother. I had a blast. I told every terrible mortuary joke I knew, cracking jokes with the guy who was trying real hard to be professional. I asked him stupid questions that had my cousin dying laughing, but I kept a straight face and acted real serious....I want to know what is the comfort level on this casket versus the more expensive one over there.....she is going to lying in this for a long time and I want her to be comfortable.....and so on. I was a real ass. My cousin had fun though.


----------



## Mike CHS

My Uncle talks to my Aunts urn every time he goes by it and his plans are that he will treated the same as her at his death.  The remains of both goes to the oldest and she can do what she wants with both remains.  I personally think he should have some kind of instructions so she doesn't wind up with a guilt problem since she already isn't the most stable of the bunch.


----------



## Mike CHS

He's more of a brother than an uncle so yes, we will have that conversation. 

He is only 13 years older than I am and we have been together most of my life.  He was the baby of the family of 12 kids.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> when i asked him if he wanted his cremains in with hers when he died...he said no, i couldn't get away from her if we had a fight, i want my own box beside her. ...lol


 Man's got a good sense of humor.



B&B Happy goats said:


> i really wish i could have a thread to let people know the real truth about what happens, how they charge and the true diffrence between cremation and funerals.....when i was done, i bet most would choose direct cremation...


I bet. Some places require embalming even if you are going to cremate. And a casket as well. All to make money because neither are necessary assuming you aren't going to have a viewing. Even embalmed and in a casket a buried body won't be "whole" all that long.


----------



## Baymule

My sister in law has my brother's urn on a table right when you walk in the front door. She made a shrine to him. To me, that's going a bit overboard....ok a LOT overboard. She still hasn't adjusted that he's gone and probably never will. He was blessed with her, she adored him.


----------



## Bruce

Same with my Dad. My stepmother died 11 years ago, the urn is in the bedroom. No shrine though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I lost both of my parents within a 6 week period this past summer.  Thankfully, they had already taken care of all of their arrangements and had reserved spots in a mausoleum.  Mom passed first and was therefore installed in the mausoleum first.  Their spots were "in-line" and mom went in feet first, head facing out.  When dad passed - he went in head first with feet facing out.  The funeral director said they'd be butting heads for eternity!  He never met them when they were alive - but he sure pegged it!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm having that same lack of motivation.  I went out to feed the dogs, take some hay to the sheep and broke the ice in the water troughs and then came right back to the house.


----------



## Baymule

Cold and drizzly here. I have dropsy of the heart disease. When I drop my butt, I ain't got the heart to get up.


----------



## Bruce

I had bifocals once, drove me nuts! Everything is clear, look down slightly and everything is a HUGE blur. Like the progressives a lot more.


----------



## Rammy

I have the progressives, too. I thought I would be ok with the lined bifocals, but once I saw them said nope! Had to wait another week to get them but never get anything else now. In fact, I need to get new lenses but havent had time to go for an exam.


----------



## Bruce

I am 1000% against the "one near, one far" thing. ONE THOUSAND PERCENT. Your brain is looking for a clear image from each eye and merges those into a single image. If one is out of focus you will first see only blurry then your brain will adapt and IGNORE the input from the out of focus eye. And there goes your depth perception ... something I have never had but normal people are used to and rely on. Do you get 2 pair of glasses, one that "fixes" the near eye and one that "fixes" the far eye? How stupid would that be?


----------



## Bruce

They have "lineless" bifocals. But then you still have the issue of instantly going from clear to blurry. I suppose how "unnoticeable" the line is depends on how much correction one needs both near and far.


----------



## Rammy

I really havent had a problem with blurry vision with the progressives.


----------



## Mike CHS

I got my first set of bifocals about 7 years ago and never did like the line when going down steps.  I got a set of progressives about a month ago and so far I really like them.  I keep the lined ones in the car since the line doesn't matter there.  But my vision correction is fairly minor so that may change if I ever decide to let myself get older.


----------



## Rammy

Oooohhh, it gets worse. Ive considered that laser thing, but am too scared someone messing with my eyes like that. I wasnt happy when the dr told me I needed bifocals. Since then, I have been unable to go back to single vision. Ive worn glasses since the 8th grade. Worn bifocals for the past ten years.


----------



## Rammy

I think I will stick with glasses. Unless I dont have a choice, nobody is gonna zap my eyeballs. Unless its Hrithik Roshan, oh, baby!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have trifocals and not really keen about them because the space alotted for each lense is not enough and I have one eye looking thru 1 lense and the other thru another, plus when I need the bottom trifocal my neck and head don't always bend enough to focus on things.....so, I end up using my hand to move the glasses to be able read whatever it is....when I'm driving I catch myself just looking over the top of the frames, because of the distortion....tho, Gabbie bending the frames has nothing to do with it I'm sure....


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> if I ever decide to let myself get older.


Dang sure never let THAT happen!!!


----------



## Bruce

Have you tried progressives @CntryBoy777?  



Mike CHS said:


> I keep the lined ones in the car since the line doesn't matter there.


I guess that would depend on how close the dash displays are and if you can read them through the bottom part or not. One of the things I like about our Prii (plural of Prius) is that the digital readout is right under the dash so at "distance" rather than lower down and behind the steering wheel.  Slight glance down off the road to see the display, no refocusing.



B&B Happy goats said:


> my husband who is seven years younger than me has tri focals and loves them.... ???


I guess one can get used to anything, the brain is pretty amazing. By now I'm sure he doesn't think about how often he moves his head rather than his eyes to keep things in focus.


----------



## Latestarter

Some technology that's been around for quite a while at this point, that I'm really surprised hasn't shown up in vehicles is actual HUDs (heads up displays). They have them in cockpits of private and commercial aircraft as well as the military now. Would be nice to have all the important info right there as you're driving where you don't have to take eyes off the road at all. You could even have the GPS map display there as a selection. I don't know, but think I'd like it and use it. Guess in a few years we won't need it anymore as the cars will all be computer controlled and we'll all be nothing but passengers... Tell the car where to go, get in, enjoy the ride (NOT), and get out when you reach the destination.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule  Happy to see you haven't  lost your sence of humor while under the weather...


----------



## Bruce

I think a HUD in a car would be problematic. Yes they can do it but to drive you need to see the road and something the size of a map projected into your line of sight doesn't seem like a good plan.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Have you tried progressives @CntryBoy777?


Naw....haven't tried them....I get by with the cheapos.....I never can save the $$ cause something always comes along to snatch it....been without teeth for 12yrs now....maybe 1 day I'll be able to.....


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok....not to be mean but ....its sunny and 72 at 1:00




Bite me.......


----------



## Rammy

Again.....bite me...... smarty pants......


We are suppose to get snow and maybe freezing rain here tonight....ugh!


----------



## Rammy

Im staying put. Too flippin cold outside. Maybe you and @CntryBoy777 need a new neighbor.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just as it was back in Mississippi.....I can only report the weather as it is....and have to take what is presented....sure can't control or change it..........no need to shun me for it.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It wasn't too bad, but hard to enjoy it lying under a truck trying to fix it....while most of my tools are in storage in Mississippi....just hoping to get it done before it rains tomorrow.....


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> Again.....bite me...... smarty pants......
> 
> 
> We are suppose to get snow and maybe freezing rain here tonight....ugh!


It was -8°F this morning.



Rammy said:


> Im staying put. Too flippin cold outside. Maube you and @CntryBoy777 need a new neighbor.


Giving up on LS eh Rammy?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> It was -8°F this morning.


I sure wouldn't have been working on the truck at your house....I tell ya....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, no storm here. I feel really bad for those people in the not quite deep south. 12" to 18" of snow in southern Virginia! I REALLY hope everyone with a brain (and especially those without) stay the heck at home!


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> It was -8°F this morning.
> 
> 
> Giving up on LS eh Rammy?


Hey, it gets cold in Tx, too! Anyway, he aint interested. Story of my life.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Yup..that sure is a scary situation, no snow tires, don't  know how to drive in it and WILL go drive in it because they will think its fun....going to be interesting to say the least....i feel another "can't  fix stupid"  comming ...


How do we make sure our insurance company doesn't bump our rates when they have to pay out billions to idiots?


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Rammy...come for a visit here, I'll  find ya a real redneck, dummer than a box of rocks and will follow you home....you can keep him in the barn....




Though I think Rammy would go nuts if she had to live with someone that dumb.


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, Id end up on an episode of Snapped.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Sure hope that your eye problems can be fixed!  We here on BYH will have you in our thoughts!  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got up to one cold morning...


In relative terms for North Central Florida 



B&B Happy goats said:


> He is right....time to have eye surgery , so at some point i can get glasses to see, better than bumping around with a white cane!


Sure sounds like it. Let us know when this is happening so we won't worry if you don't post for some days. Might be hard to "computer" afterward.


----------



## Baymule

Now you listen to your Doctor!!  Git yore eyeballs fixed right away!  You already spell bad enough, if you can't see the durned keys, how the heck do you figure we are going to read your gibberish? 

*NO LIFTING! NONE!!

NO BENDING OVER EITHER!! 

USE THE STUPID EYE DROPS!!

*


----------



## Bruce

OK, we should all use a larger font here for you??


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> OK, we should all use a larger font here for you??



*SHE SAID SHE COULDN'T SEE! IF YOU'RE GONNA BE A SMARTIE-PATOOTIE, MAKE IT BIG!! DUH!!  STUPID SMILEYS ARE STILL LITTLE!*


----------



## Baymule

YOU ARE NOT A DORK. YOU ARE A BYH'ER AND A VALUED MEMBER OF THE FAMILY.


----------



## Baymule

That is the mark of someone who loves her dog, so much that she would give up her dog do the dog can have a happier, healthier life. And that folks, is one dang hard decision to make. I truly hope that you can find a way to make your dog happy and healthy.


----------



## Mike CHS

I had to think about 'liking' that one but since there is hope at the end I did.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> she needs texas,...


Not tho, East Texas. Much of that part of this state is just as bad, nasty, humid, and crawling with bacteria, fungi, spores, and mold as your area is. Most of the Gulf Coast is also the same way until you get down to far South Texas.


Farther West, the air is drier, the ground less damp, different pathogens and different insects..and far far fewer insects. 
A change of latitude might be the ticket for improved health...away from anywhere has structure and soil to support for pines and palmetto to grow. (both grow all over the Eastern part of Texas)


----------



## Bruce

If she is OK at your sister's maybe your sister would take her? I'm guessing she doesn't live very far if you both use the same vet. Maybe there is some environmental thing going on at your place.


----------



## Rammy

I had a problem, too. On my phone also. Happened last night for a while. Waited an hour and no problem. Maybe the server is overwhelmed?


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Baymule

I've had that happen too, thought it was just my crappy satellite internet.


----------



## Rammy

Its a conspiracy.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I've had that happen too, thought it was just my crappy satellite internet.


Nope, I think the server had some issues last night.


----------



## greybeard

> I had a problem, too. On my phone also. Happened last night for a while. Waited an hour and no problem. Maybe the server is overwhelmed?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Yes ....last night and this morning.


Server being 'overwhelmed is unlikely unless it suffered a DDOS attack, and with modern security firewalls and multiple layers of protection, those are much less common than they were in the late 90s-early 2000s. 
Additionally, late at night, thru the wee hours and early morning is generally the period when there is very little user activity on this and most other boards so I suspect the server had plenty of spare digital resources.  Most likely, some kind of maintenance was in progress, or a major data backup was in progress by admin.


----------



## Latestarter

tsk, tsk, tsk... diggers are after the kill. mostly vole/moles, but will kill any small animals they can get their teeth on generally speaking. Hope mr roo is OK and that little digger doesn't get an infected punctured snout.


----------



## rachels.haven

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie    He thinks it will be fine after the surgery, its just the no bending, no lifting, constant eye drops and traveling....that is the agravating part. But thank you for your kindness, getting  old is not for wimps...and i don't  think 66 is old. So it must be from my being outside in the sun, that has done the damage. Should of worn sunglasses more than what i have ...



Oh man, losing sight is rough. When DH found out he'd irreversibly lost 60%+ of his vision to glaucoma he got really depressed for a long time (he was 29 at the time, so sight loss isn't limited to the older!). It's good to hear things will be fine eventually. I hope your recovery isn't too rough. Keep trucking and remember you're loved! Not just by your BYH friends, but by your family at home with you.


----------



## rachels.haven

good to hear.


----------



## Baymule

So you put your ideas out to your husband.....are the gears turning in his mind? I'm sure that he doesn't want to give up Missy, but when you say, move to a different state so the dog will be happy and healthy....I bet that got his attention. Steriod therapy won't be good for her.


----------



## Latestarter

Great pic of a smokin' goat! Kinda reminds of or makes me think of the satanic renditions of the old goat from hell... Bophomet?


----------



## Baymule

That goat is vaping.....


----------



## Rammy

Contributing to the delinquency of a minor Goat.............for shame.................


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Great pic of a smokin' goat! Kinda reminds of or makes me think of the satanic renditions of the old goat from hell... Bophomet?


_During the third reconciliation of the last of the Meketrex Supplicants they chose a new form for him... that of a Giant Sloar! Many Shubs and and Zulls knew what it was to be roasted in the depths of the Sloar that day I can tell you.
_


----------



## Latestarter

Better than Stay Puffed!


----------



## Rammy

Id find out where his stash is and confiscate it...for my own use...........hahaha!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is really strange about your rooster....was hoping he'd turn up for ya....


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes I wish my sheep were affectionate like goats are. But they aren't always looking for mischief or a way to escape. So I'll keep them, they are easy care.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> These girls are so cuddly and loving, one likes to pull my hair, another likes my shirt buttons. We rub noses with each other....its goat love Bay.....and mine aren't  looking to escape,  just to play , eat and have my attention. But I haven't  named any one of them DINNER.....  hummmm perhaps your sheep know something, after all they do talk when your not around....and rumors  do spread among the herd



If you rub noses with a sheep you are likely to wind up with a face full of crud when they snort.    I spend a ton of time with my sheep and only have a couple that will seek out affection.  They like to be scratched but that's about it and it's fine with me.  The ram is the exception as he will come over for scratches every time you go out to the field.  We only have a couple that have names since numbers are easier to remember.    Our calves do have names though = Fred and Barney


----------



## Baymule

I have a couple of ewes that love to be petted and scratched, the rest, not so much.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like ya are getting a good start with it this morning....along with several others....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not raining here yet....but it probably won't be too long before it gets here....


----------



## Rammy

I used hydrolyzed<sp> lime for my stalls when I had a horse. I got it a TSC. Didnt cost a lot. Just keep it dry. I used to put it in a little metal trash can with a lid. Kept a coffee can for scooping. Worked great.


----------



## Rammy

Dont think it dissolves goat berries. Its just for the smell. Worked great for my pee 5 gallons at a time, horse.


----------



## Latestarter

Just looked at the radar since it's still gray and lousy here. Man... it is reds and oranges over you! You folks look to be getting some serious moisture!


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> I used hydrolyzed<sp> lime for my stalls when I had a horse. I got it a TSC. Didnt cost a lot. Just keep it dry. I used to put it in a little metal trash can with a lid. Kept a coffee can for scooping. Worked great.


I wonder if that would stop the smell of the alpacas' pee and poop in their part of the barn alley so they might do what they are SUPPOSED to do which is use the pile outside. Seems like where ever is freshest is the place to go the next time.

Looks like that weather is headed for @CntryBoy777 next.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...they are coming thru here now...


----------



## Mike CHS

We lose internet every time we get a heavy storm.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> GUESS WHAT..... it's still raining.... and be will all night...it will be a rubber boot morning,


Better than a rubber boat morning!


----------



## Baymule

Been drizzly and cold  all day.


----------



## Baymule

Sunny here today.


----------



## Mike CHS

When l lived in Florida December and January were my least favorite months because of the weather.  It's nice enough today we're going down to Alabama and pick up a load of feed.


----------



## Latestarter

That was one huge ass storm... It's still covering/affecting a large portion of the states east of the Mississippi river. Seems like the center of the low is pretty much just to the west of you Mike. You're in the "eye of the storm" so to speak, so no rain. The outer bands run from FL all the way up the east coast states to PA then west through OH, IN, IL, & MO My ground here is saturated from the rain we've had. I still have small streams running across my land.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are getting some light rain and sprinkles atm....but, it came down pretty heavy over night....had to calm Gabbie down a couple of times last night when the Boomers were going off....all in the house were sleeping and she was letting the Banshee come out.....


----------



## Mike CHS

@Latestarter was right since we are clouding up again so I guess I spoke too soon. I may have to wait till Monday to pick up feed since my camper top doesn't seal well and I don't want 1000 pounds of feed getting wet.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> When l lived in Florida December and January were my least favorite months because of the weather.  It's nice enough today we're going down to Alabama and pick up a load of feed.


Looks like the rain finally stopped here too. Going for some round bales later. Happy cows.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> @Latestarter was right since we are clouding up again so I guess I spoke too soon. I may have to wait till Monday to pick up feed since my camper top doesn't seal well and I don't want 1000 pounds of feed getting wet.


Yeah, wet feed sucks. Went up to Scottsville to get feed once in the truck. Was 20 minutes from the house when it opened up. Most of the feed molded. Take the truck ONLY if its guarenteed no rain, otherwise, its the car.


----------



## Rammy

Its probably just a tissue reaction. At the vet we see that once in a while. Generaly, there is no big issue with it, but once in a while, the pet has a much worse reaction. If the shot was given a few days ago, you might be o.k.
 Most of the time, if they have a problem, you would notice something off by now.


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> I didn't take near that long. Or maybe I took way longer since I read it as it unfolded .


 How'd you get this over here from Rammy's post over on Carla's journal?


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Latestarter

Well Bruce, if you want to "cut and paste" from here to over there, then delete your post here, I'll delete mine  (this one included)


----------



## Rammy




----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> @CntryBoy777.  Juat startin on your journal. Page37.....my oh my...Im just loving you and Joyce !


Thanks!!....we always try to have as much fun doing things as we can and life allows us to have....


----------



## Latestarter

No shunning here...  Just another day down on the forum...


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Well Bruce, if you want to "cut and paste" from here to over there, then delete your post here, I'll delete mine  (this one included)


I have not idea what you are talking about 



B&B Happy goats said:


> I've  been shunned by Bruce and Latestarter


Shunned? NEVER!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I can't imagine anyone wanting to shun you or your journal!  You have quickly become one of my favorite folks on BYH!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> OH THE THINGS WE DO FOR LOVE Missy had her first  garden tub bath in vinegar  and epsom salt,I kept her in it for 30 minutes  soaking everywhere ...and everything...if you think it was easy getting a unwilling 85 lb dog in there...... walls, everything got a shake down ....I think I need a nap lol....going to try this 3x week to kill yeast....not using any soap....giving this a shot


I hope that works and helps her.


----------



## Rammy

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1...roducts_fizz_balls75_250x@2x.png?v=1533060726

I was thinking about your dog and remembered this. I went to a trade show for grooming this past March and one of the vendors talked about these. In the description it says its for the feet, but I remember her saying she had used it on a dog with bad skin, too.
Maybe it would work for your dog? The site is show season, and you have to be a groomer to order from them, but you might see if you can find them elsewhere to order.


----------



## Rammy

I didnt take it wrong. Quit worrying so much.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@B&B Happy goats I think most of on BYH (or those that read your journal) understand. 

You have shown, since your first post here in BYH that you are a wonderful animal owner. I think it is very clear that you love your animals and want what is best for them- even if it causes heartbreak for us (you). You are welcome to post the outcome here. You want a good quality of life for your girl. I can certainly understand that, but you are right- you need to know when the time has come. 

I hope she starts showing improvement, and that you get clear results on the next vet visit.


----------



## Baymule

You will not offend anyone here whatever you decide. I really think if anyone said anything ugly to you about Missy, they would get a BYH drubbing. We got'cher back. 

I truly feel it is cruelty to keep an animal alive at any cost-not only in money, but more importantly-the suffering of the animal. It takes a lot more love and responsibility to do what needs to be done than to keep poking pills and shots at a suffering pet. Many times I've seen them at the vet's office and I wanted to take that poor dog outside and shoot it myself.

BYH is where you come to share your happiness, triumph of winning a show, share births and it is where you come to share your grief, the pain of loss and the hard decisions that have to be made.


----------



## Mike CHS

As always, very well said Bay


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> You will not offend anyone here whatever you decide. I really think if anyone said anything ugly to you about Missy, they would get a BYH drubbing. We got'cher back.
> 
> I truly feel it is cruelty to keep an animal alive at any cost-not only in money, but more importantly-the suffering of the animal. It takes a lot more love and responsibility to do what needs to be done than to keep poking pills and shots at a suffering pet. Many times I've seen them at the vet's office and I wanted to take that poor dog outside and shoot it myself.
> 
> BYH is where you come to share your happiness, triumph of winning a show, share births and it is where you come to share your grief, the pain of loss and the hard decisions that have to be made.



With dominion, comes companionship, responsibility, but also angst and heartache. 
I have always been of the opinion, that every living thing wants to live just as bad as each of us does, but the tough reality is, we cannot take care of their health needs if we do not take care of our own first or at least concurrent with other's needs. Most of us have seen instances where people sacrificed their own needs and in the end, both they and their charges and companions suffered because of it.


----------



## Baymule

I looked up homeopathic treatment since antibiotics and steroids are not working. In fact, the antibiotics make it worse. Practically all I looked up recommended a carb free diet, I read that as meat and maybe some vegetables. No grains, potatoes.

This link is very good.

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/10_2/features/Canine-Candida-and-Skin-Problems_15899-1.html

https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2015/06/07/dog-yeast-infection.aspx

https://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/dog-yeast-infections.html


----------



## Southern by choice

I am coming into this a bit late, tried to go back and read a bit.... sorry if you have already mentioned this or done this and I am just repeating something you have already tried.
Many moons ago there were only 3 canine dermatologist in the states. I was privileged to know one of them. (Different state)
She was awesome, all the difficult cases I would refer to her. Regular vets would just put dogs on steroids because their limited training they didn't know what else to do. When I managed a vet hosp I let the vet who was also my friend know about this specialist. The clients were then given a choice. Some chose the steroids because they couldn't afford the specialist, but many went to her. The animals that did ended up getting the best treatment, saved money in the end and the dogs had a great quality of life from that point on.

I googled Veterinary dermatologist Florida- I'll post the link but this may be an option. 
https://www.acvd.org/tools/locator/locator.asp?ids=16_Find_Dermatologist

 

Is she spayed?

I will try to pm you later... getting ready to load up a few goats for transport


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> *I truly feel* it is cruelty to keep an animal alive at any cost-not only in money, but more importantly-the suffering of the animal. It takes a lot more love and responsibility to do what needs to be done than to keep poking pills and shots at a suffering pet. Many times I've seen them at the vet's office and I wanted to take that poor dog outside and shoot it myself.



Agree


----------



## Baymule

You posting about Missy and having yeast problems has me watching Carson, our puppy. When younger, he scratched furiously, leaving whelps and bloody scratches. He didn't have fleas, I didn't know what was wrong. He stopped being so itchy, but I will keep an eye on him if that returns.

Looks like Missy is entering the realm of spoiled rotten to the bone, pampered pooch! LOL If you can change her diet, clean her up with natural means, then maybe she will have a longer and much happier life with you!

Always keep a meal or two extra in the refrigerator for her in case you forget or get home late sometimes.


----------



## Rammy

Thats why Im going to move my dog over to a raw diet. After watching that documentary on the dog food industry, it totally changed my tune on commercial dog food. I knew a breeder who made her own dog food because of what was in commercial foods. Her dogs coats were so shiny and healthy and and didn't have any of the problems others did on store food. I hope it helps your Missy get better.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> and complain because I cook for my dog ...


So just make one meal ... for everyone! If it is good enough for your dog, it should be good enough for you


----------



## RollingAcres

Wait that was dog food? I thought it was meatloaf mix or something...


----------



## RollingAcres

Yea and I bet you took a small bite of that yourself...come one you can confess to us.


----------



## Bruce

I'm guessing it is human quality and ingredient food.


----------



## RollingAcres

You didn't crack the eggs?


----------



## Bruce

Pulverize them and you'll never know they are in the mix. We all need calcium too, right?


----------



## Baymule

That looks good. Raising bunnies makes it even better. If you can, you could can her meals in quart jars. I have done that for my dogs with offal from taking our animals to slaughter. Put excess garden veggies in it and they love it. I am excited for you and Missy, this is a step in the right direction!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Uh oh... poor gal!


----------



## Latestarter

Maybe too much all at once with the diet change... Perhaps "easing her into it" over a period of a couple of days?


----------



## CntryBoy777

She does appear a bit uncomfortable.....sure hope she gets to feeling better soon.....


----------



## Latestarter

Yup, what Fred said! I'm sure it kinda sucks for her much as it does us when we're feeling sick/unwell for a prolonged period.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Can you give Pepto Bismol (sp?) to dogs?


----------



## Baymule

Depends? With custom cut tail hole?


----------



## Baymule

Find the problem, fix the problem. And that's just what you are doing. 

I have coconut oil, I'll give Carson a dollop in his food.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Good morning all, our day started off with rain but stopped long enough to go out and feed up critters...got a big surprise...MR ROOSTER showed up, strutting his stuff dispite his loss of feathers, that was a big surprise...i figure he got under the workshop and has been living the life of a embarassed roo...i threw him some hay for a bed and some cracked corn....he will be Missys dinner within the month anyhow. Going to go epsomn salt soak Missy/ me then dry and treat her....then start my domestic godess chores... have a fine day yalll




Hes gonna wish he stayed hidden when he sees whats coming!


----------



## Southern by choice

The things we do for our animals.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like her bath needs to be a stock tank so she can stand in the water up to whatever level you need.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Another day gone .... , busy , got most done...dog not barfing, scratching or farting...must be getting some improvement,  hope to get back to outside painting tommrow......not much going on, over and out


Sounds like improvement already!


----------



## Rammy

I think the raw diet will help her alot.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome - so happy for her and you!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Congratulations, Miss @B&B Happy goats!  I know that has got to be a load off your mind.  Seeing the two dogs enjoying the sunshine makes me smile.  And good going on the goat castle, too.  Your goats will be even happier now.  (Do you plan to change your name to "B&B Even Happier Goats"? )


----------



## Rammy

That Pet Fooled movie seems to be onto something.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya are headed down the right track and are getting such quick results!!....I know all your animals are Happy for the changes....and hope your joints are speechless too!!....


----------



## Baymule

This is awesome. Not long ago you were thinking you would have to put her down because she was so miserable. What a turn around! Go Missy!


----------



## Mike CHS

We don't put up a lot of decorations normally but this year a couple of the grand kids and parents are going to be here for about a week.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I am so glad that Missy is doing so well.  Do you think you could train her to herd goats, or is it more likely that the goats would herd her?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

I had to look up Confederate Rose to see if it was some sort of special color. Imagine my surprise to read that it isn't a rose but a hibiscus native to China.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I had to look up Confederate Rose to see if it was some sort of special color. Imagine my surprise to read that it isn't a rose but a hibiscus native to China.


Yepper, pretty surprising, but very cool looking  as it changes to all three colors.


----------



## Baymule

I love the way that diets make meat and veggies look all new again, while the diet takes away everything that you love. We did the Whole-30 last January, lost weight...….it's B-A-A-A-A-A-K!   Getting geared up to do it again.


----------



## Baymule

The last 3 months of rain, not being able to go outside and work, us getting sick and bored, led us to the refrigerator!   We both need to lose about 10 pounds. We never let it get too far out of bounds.  time to say good bye to sweets, white flour objects that taste sooooo good, but are fat bombs that explode into Belly Dun-Laps, Muffin-Tops, and Love Handles.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I love the way that diets make meat and veggies look all new again, while the diet takes away everything that you love. We did the Whole-30 last January, lost weight...….it's B-A-A-A-A-A-K!   Getting geared up to do it again.


Take that new pup out for a run every day. IF you can keep up with 4 long legs, you are bound to lose weight.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Take that new pup out for a run every day. IF you can keep up with 4 long legs, you are bound to lose weight.


I sure would, but a bum knee keeps me from running.  

Coffee is ready, but I think I already drank most of it, I'll make y'all some more.


----------



## Rammy

It might be best to just put them out of thier misery. The law obviously isnt going to do anything about it and those poor animals pay the price of anothers stupidity. Did the other people call the law?


----------



## Bruce

Rough situation @B&B Happy goats. I hope your property remains rogue pig free.


----------



## Rammy

If I lived closer, Id help you with the pigs. Too bad you cant spray paint the nice neighbors pigs so they dont get shot. Got a paint gun? You could mark them from a distance. I just cant believe the local animal control or police department wont do anything.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

It seems a down right shame when you move to the country for some peace and quiet and your neighbor makes sure that peace and quiet gets shattered.  If I lived closer, I would be tempted to get in some target practice.


----------



## Rammy

Im sure Missy will figure it out. Sometime a few attitude "adjustments" will teach her some manners. 
Sounds like a big bbq is in the works. Im sure your neighbor will have success with his target practice.


----------



## Baymule

How come animal control doesn't pick them up?


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, but whats to stop the idiot from getting more?


----------



## Ridgetop

What are the laws in southern Florida about the neighbor's rogue pigs?  With just one animal control officer in your area, it sounds like he or she won't be able to do anything about the hogs anyway.  He won't be able to catch them or confine them by himself.  I doubt if the sheriff can do anything since he is probably only interested if they are a danger to humans, or after they cause provable property damage.  I think your best bet is to lock up your animals close in, and make sure your feed stores are locked up tight too.  Hopefully cow neighbor and his boys will take care of the problem for you.  Don't drag the pigs back to bad neighbor's property, since you will need to prove they _broke through_ _your_ fences and you shot them on _your_ property raiding _your _feed_ room.  _At which point you can call the sheriff to make a report of damage by the dangerous hogs that you had to shoot to protect yourselves, your livestock and property.  The dead hogs shot on your land in the act of damaging your property and attempting to attack you and your husband, will be there for the sheriff to see and write up his report.  Your bad neighbor will be liable for the damages caused by his starving hogs, as evidenced in the sheriff's report and your photos.  And the sheriff will have the dead hogs with their starved condition as evidence of bad neighbor's cruelty to animals for a court case against bad neighbor by animal control.  Take lots of photos of the pigs, damages, etc.  Maybe when funeral neighbor returns, they and cow neighbor will organize a pig hunt. 

In the meantime, take pictures of the pigs so you can turn them in to animal control with another complaint.  Since funeral neighbor will have a lot of damage he can also join with a complaint, as can cow neighbor.  With complaints, property damages, and photo evidence from several families, animal control can cite bad neighbor and maybe they will remove those pigs from bad neighbor like they did the cows.  With enough strikes against him, maybe the court will not let bad neighbor have any animals for a couple of years. 

By the way, I would not want to eat those starving, wormy hogs either!


----------



## Latestarter

OK... Been reading along and honestly, you're working yourself into a tizzy over something that's not even worth it. I know you don't like to see animals treated poorly and I get it. But these hogs are not on your property, they're not damaging your property, and from what you've shared, they've made no attempt to access your property. They are presently an issue for funeral guy and the other neighbor. If you've reported them to govt folks, then you've covered your butt and until such time as they become your direct problem, you're spinning your wheels, raising your BP, enhancing your ulcers, and there's no reason. Why are you doing this to yourself? Make sure your animals and property are protected from outside influences and let the rest be like water off a duck's back... It's NOT your problem... Let those whose problem it is, deal with it as they will.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> idiot pig owner is in Kentucky HOG HUNTING..


----------



## Baymule

Meanwhile, back at the Redneck Ranch, the neighbors are having a HOG HUNT of their own! 

Chill out, things will get handled the way they will. Just keep you and yours safe, the neighbors are back, maybe now they can finish shooting the rest of them.


----------



## Latestarter

B&B Happy goats said:


> ...till they break through my fence they are not my problem. _I just don't want that to happen_....i will have a fence to repair, goats to catch and dead pigs to dispose of and then worry that the idiot wil seek revenge...we found out last night , idiot pig owner is in Kentucky HOG HUNTING.....



See? This is what I was referring to... I mean there's a LOT of things I don't want to happen... that might... There's no sense setting yourself up for a stroke or heart attack worrying over what MIGHT happen... You are all worried about all this work and expense and damage and it hasn't happened and hopefully won't! 

By the way, you are a wonderful, caring person and a great neighbor! But don't wreck your health and mental well-being over stuff that's not directly affecting you and that you can (and should) do nothing about... As for the idiot whose hogs are loose while he's hog hunting... Ya just can't fix stupid...

"The Serenity Prayer is the common name for a prayer written by the American theologian Reinhold Niebuhr (1892–1971). The best-known form is: _God_, _grant me_ the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, Courage to change the things I can, And _wisdom_ to know the difference."


----------



## Rammy

I have to agree with @Latestarter. I know you have read about all the stuff my psycho neighbor was doing, but once I decided to let it go and take my life back, I dont have the stress or worry I once did.
As you said, you cant control stupid, but you can control you. Dont let this jerk run your life. I was in the same boat, letting some crazy nut control my emotions and peace of mind. Now, I am learning a language, enjoying my property, and have cameras stratigically placed.
The neighbors will take care of the problem. Take care if yourself.

P. S. If he is stupid enough to try to get back at you, make sure you have it on camera.


----------



## farmerjan

Agree,  you can't fix stupid.  Plus you can't fix the neighbor, and you gotta "STOP BORROWING TROUBLE".


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> With enough strikes against him, maybe the court will not let bad neighbor have any animals for a couple of years.


And how would they stop him? Camp out on his property and stop him from bringing animals home?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

This may be a bit of a counter opinion, but I fully understand why you were quite concerned about the neighbor's pigs on the loose.  You wanted to protect what your and your husband have worked hard to get, and you hated having some idiot neighbor just trash that.  You also cared about your other neighbors' properties, as you knew that they worked hard for what they have and would hate the same thing happen to them that could have happened to you as well.  So I am glad that you are finally relaxing, but I didn't think you were out of bounds for getting wound up about it, either.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Good plan. Don't get your panties in a twist unnecessarily, but have a plan for 'in case'.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> You are all correct, maybe  it's just time to finally sit on our new back porch and watch the stupidity instead of trying to fix it, thank you all for re grounding me



This place seems to do that.


----------



## Bruce

It is that hot in May?? I don't believe at all in the "must have ambient temp of 90°F the first week, etc" lie but they do need a warm place to go when they get cold.


----------



## Mike CHS

I used to put in an early garden in late February when I lived in Pensacola with a little protection just in case.  Occasionally got bit with a frost but made out more times than not.


----------



## Baymule

My favorite chick brooder is a black horse water tub. Let me go find one....








https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tuff-stuff-products-heavy-duty-oval-stock-tank-110-gal

The bottom is smooth for easy cleanup. I use either newspaper or pine shavings. I put a window screen over the top and clip an aluminum clamp on light for heat. 

I have a 3 stack chick brooder too, but I really like the tub for chicks.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I 


Baymule said:


> My favorite chick brooder is a black horse water tub. Let me go find one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/tuff-stuff-products-heavy-duty-oval-stock-tank-110-gal
> 
> The bottom is smooth for easy cleanup. I use either newspaper or pine shavings. I put a window screen over the top and clip an aluminum clamp on light for heat.
> 
> I have a 3 stack chick brooder too, but I really like the tub for chicks.
> 
> View attachment 56486


had picked up a small chick coral , now that i have moved it to May it will be easier, after all 20 Jersy giants are going to be a good size at two to three weeks old


----------



## Baymule

I found the chick brooder on Craigs list and got the whole shebang for $100. I love good deals! The tub was set out on the side of the road, free--even better! It has a hole in the side, but it makes a great brooder.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> oh ..everything was so grand and fine. As I turned to look at my groom....it changed to a grotesque nightmare...Donald Trump was the groom.
> I WILL BE TAKING NEW MEDS. TONIGHT




Sure hope the new ones work well.


----------



## Rammy

I feel sorry for Melania. Id have nightmares too if I had him for a husband.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Let's hope you don't dream you're married to Melania.


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Let's hope you don't dream you're married to Melania.




Then with the NEXT type of pills, she'll dream she is their child.


----------



## Bruce

Can't argue with that logic @B&B Happy goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Have to agree!


----------



## Bruce

The current owners need training. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> Easy for you to say Bruce...your a guy.


Sure, 'cause I'm saying it is good logic for YOU!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Latestarter

B&B!


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty sad. Thank you isn't real hard to say.

Sure hope you don't have any heart stopping dreams tonight!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> who hunts deer at night ??? DUMMIES



Poachers.


----------



## Bruce

Retired from the sheriff's dept and he's poaching? Too bad he didn't break his neck. Minimally should lose his retirement forever.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you enjoyed the pig show, better than cable TV!! I have lived in a place like what you described, backwards. Everybody related, everybody knew everybody's business, going back generations. Night hunting was a way of life as well as "telephoning" for fish (using a shocking device to stun the fish so they floated to the top). Bunch of brain fried Uncle Daddy's and Aunt Mommy's if you ask me.....


----------



## Rammy

Sometimes its more fun to watch an idiot than to join them.


----------



## Bruce

But was it better than marrying Trump??



Rammy said:


> Sometimes its more fun to watch an idiot than to join them.


You mean as in "hold my beer"??


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Took my new meds last night...made me fall asleep easy...but still had weird dream....Bevis &  Butthead were in it ?????


That was how your brain saw the guys chasing the pigs yesterday. Get it?


----------



## Rammy

Wow.


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> Took my new meds last night...made me fall asleep easy...but still had weird dream....Bevis &  Butthead were in it ?????


At least that's an improvement!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

While I do not care what goes on in the journals, just posting this BYH rule 


*Regarding "Freedom of Speech":*
This is a very interpretable statement. BYH does NOT support "freedom of speech" in the traditional sense. You can not come on this forum and talk about adult topics, porn, drugs, hate speech, etc. We also don't allow PETA or Cock / Dog Fighting topics and discourage religious and political topics. BYH was not established as a forum of freedom of expression... there are other forums out there that allow this, but I promise 99.3% of you won't like them as much as you like BYH (for the .7% that do, they usually end up being unhappy here and some get banned).


----------



## GypsyG

Goat Whisperer said:


> While I do not care what goes on in the journals, just posting this BYH rule
> 
> 
> *Regarding "Freedom of Speech":*
> This is a very interpretable statement. BYH does NOT support "freedom of speech" in the traditional sense. You can not come on this forum and talk about adult topics, porn, drugs, hate speech, etc. We also don't allow PETA or Cock / Dog Fighting topics and discourage religious and political topics. BYH was not established as a forum of freedom of expression... there are other forums out there that allow this, but I promise 99.3% of you won't like them as much as you like BYH (for the .7% that do, they usually end up being unhappy here and some get banned).


I'm guessing that was directed at me.  If so, I apologise.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Not referring to anyone 

Just putting it out there.

I could care less.


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> No one was talking politics, it was about my medication and nightmares, however if you find it offensive, point out what the problem is and i will be more than happy to remove it for you ...


I'll delete it.  I'm used to folks being offended by my off beat sense of humor.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

As I said (two times before this post), it doesn't bother me. Not offended at all.
If a meme offends someone, well, they need to work on themselves.


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> Strange for me to be up so early but i couldn't  sleep much (no nightmares )  was looking on CL and saw a ad  for a five year old female farm dog for free, contacted the people and they want to find her a home because the woman is 88 and reducing her farm. She said the dog  lives freely in the barn with a cat, horses and goats and gets along well with other dogs and is a sweetheart.......she is a doberman just like my Emma was...who holds my heart ,Emma was a black n tan, this girl is a red.....we are going to meet her today, i am not sure if noise bothers her, i am concerned about fireworks that people set off around here on new years eve and the change of moving...will figure it out....have to see if that "spark" happens between us first....but having a dog out in the back would sure keep the pitbulls deterred from wanting goats for lunch when the pack of dogs get loose,  sure would keep the pigs gone wild from wanting to get in through  my fence....and the next time funeral neighbor starts making goat noises  to get my attention, well he just may end up surprised  by my dobermans reaction  this has the possibility  of being a good thing all the way around....we will see how the meeting goes between us today. I feel badly for the woman as she really loves her dog and knows it's  time to find her a new home. I am going to bring pictures of our place so she can see where her dog may be moving to and let her know she can visit her or I will keep in touch with her... time to finish my tea, be back later...have a great day...it's  the last one you get to spend this year


Take lots of pictures!


----------



## Baymule

Maybe she will change her mind. Keep in touch with her. We are going to celebrate New Year's Eve by going to Aldi's in Tyler. LOL LOL A neighbor is having a party, we may go over there for awhile. We are happy being the "old farts" at the party.


----------



## Latestarter

Aldi's is opening a store here in Mount Pleasant. Saw their signage has been installed. Have heard about it on here so am looking fwd to visiting once they open. Also recently opened here is a "Wing Stop" so an actual dedicated wings place. Until now I've found the best wings here were at Chili's. Looking fwd to trying them as well.


----------



## Baymule

I make my own wings. I kinda sorta mixed up recipes and came up with a winner! We can kill ourselves on them. Dangit! I need to raise more Cornish Cross!


----------



## farmerjan

Did you like the dog?  If so, I agree with @Baymule , just stay in touch.  Could happen in a week, could be 6 months.  If it is the right thing, it will.  I once had a farm that had a beautiful White German Shepard.  She was a sweetheart, friendly and just a great dog.  The kids mentioned one month when I was testing that they might get rid of her because they wanted a norwegian elkhound....????  So I said if they ever did decide to get rid of her, to let me know.  A short time later on, they called one day, said did I still want Emmy?  I said well, sure, how come;  well we are getting the norwegian elkhound. I said okay, when do you want me to come get her?  well, can you come today?????  WHAT?????  
So I said okay, went to the farm about 2 hours later, and got her.  No one seemed to really care that they were just shipping her off.  I know she was confused for a few days, but she stuck by me, probably afraid I would just discard her, like they did.  I had her more than 8 years, until she got leukemia and I lost her.  She never barked except when she got on the back of the pickup as she LOVED to ride on the truck.  She would LOVE YOU TO DEATH, didn't know a stranger.... BUT she was so big, and looked so fierce with that big wide teethful GRIN, that everyone was scared to death of her.  No one would get out of their car at the house... I did make sure the UPS guy was okay with her because of sending the milk samples off all the time,  and NO ONE would dare touch the truck if she was in it.  SOOOO FUNNY.   One day I will find another to replace her.  It has been nearly 10 years, and still haven't clicked with another dog, and my hours were such that a puppy was not in the mix.  Once I get a little more retired, and into a different place, then we'll see.  They come at the right time....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Maybe you will be getting that dog sooner or later.  But here is something that troubled me a little:



B&B Happy goats said:


> That's what PTSD does and why i get meds



I fear my Senile Texas Aggie memory is failing, as I don't remember about your PTSD.  Did you tell us about it here on BYH and I have simply forgotten?  If so, please forgive me for not remembering.  I will look back through your journal and refresh my memory.  If you did not tell us about your PTSD, would you kindly share, as much or as little as you wish, what happened?  You are among my favorite of folks on this forum and I would like to offer whatever support I can, as I am sure others would as well.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I didnt get to meet her, that was to happen today.....it will happen if it's  supposed too....the woman is 88 and having  to deal with her life changing and parting with all her farm animals....she knows she can't  care for the dog properly she said, but her heart is confused......gotta let her process  her choices her own way.  She placed the ad, and found out she is confused. Gotta respect that, your lucky to be 88 and still have all your animals!...


Yeah, has to be hard for her. Might be useful to send her pictures of your place with a note saying something about if she should change her mind. Could be helpful if she knows the dog will have plenty of space and plenty to do.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I thought it was because you were depressed at not dreaming about The Donald anymore  Seriously, I'm glad you looked up the side effects and hope the doctor will know how to ease the transition.


----------



## Rammy

Talk to your Dr about this. He/she should of advised you in the first place about stopping and starting new drugs. Thats on him/her.
Hope you get the info you need. Its good you recognized something was wrong. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope you get that cleared up fast! Very glad you recognized the problem for what it was.


----------



## Baymule

Some of these drugs must be tapered off gradually. Your doctor will tell you how to do this.


----------



## Baymule

Modern pharmaceuticals are both a blessing and a curse. They may fix the immediate problem, but cause a whole nother set of problems. Prednisone saved my sister's life, but it ate away her joints and she has had both hips and shoulders replaced. What was her choice? Give up and die or take the meds that saved her life? 

Girl, you just be careful, look everything up, watch for side effects and listen to the doctor with a grain of salt.


----------



## Baymule

That is great news on Missy! Glad she is doing so good. 

Hmmm......raw diet is doing so good for Missy, maybe you should ditch the meds and eat dogfood?


----------



## Rammy

Amazing what a raw food diet does for a pet.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Exactly.....i just looked up the first med he gave me for the nightmares...its  a medication for depression,  and side effect is making you tired....ok, i wasn't  depressed to start with ! The second one is for enlarged prostate,  lmao...side effects no nightmares...lowers blood pressure......i don't  have high blood pressure...So, I will take the first as he prescribed, and the second one i cut in half...half a nightmare is better than a entire night of nightmares....the dr. And i will be having a come to jesus meeting on the 23rd of Febuary....i have worked very hard to wean myself down to a very low dose of zanyax. ..i don't  like meds...


That all makes me a bit nervous. What are the 2 drugs? I can ask SCG over on BYC about them, she is a pharmacist.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That all makes me a bit nervous. What are the 2 drugs? I can ask SCG over on BYC about them, she is a pharmacist.



I'm sure you know Bruce, there are many medications that are multifaceted,...used to treat more than one ailment and they often aren't similar ailments or diseases. 

Most drugs used to treat prostate problems such as BPH are also alpha blockers of one kind or another.
Doxazosin, sold sometimes as CaduraXL is often prescribed for prostate problems, sometimes for treatment of PTSD and lowering high blood pressure.
Most of the other most common prostate treatment drugs  (Alfuzosin--Silodosin-Tamsulosin ) carry a warning that it is NOT to be used to treat hypertension/high blood pressure.  I've been on 2 of the 5 and tinitus is one of the primary side effects I encountered.
Doxazosin doesn't really do anything to shrink a prostate.it just relaxes some muscles in the prostate and bladder.

Terazosin is another drug prescribed for prostate problems, and it works the same way as Doxazosin and has about the same side effects as Doxazosin and is also sometimes prescribed for high blood pressure problems. Prazosin is similar to Doxazosin but the dosage and time release are different. It too is used for PTSD treatment. One of my nephews is on Prazosin for PTSD problems.


----------



## Bruce

The part that concerns me is that B&B seems to be mixing and matching what was prescribed but changing things without oversight.


----------



## Latestarter

Super glad you've got it figured out and it's working for you. Figured with your nursing background, you had to have SOME idea of how it all works...


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!    We just watched the weather report and tomorrow its supposed be sunny!!!  It rained all day yesterday and today. We had nothing but puddles and mud all over the back and side yards, where the chickens and ducks free range.  We are so sick and tired of rainy overcast skis.   Surprisingly, we only got 2-1/4” of rain in the past two days. I would have thought we got more.  I am SO ready for the ground to dry out, so we can get out in the garden and weed, so I can get the Winter vegetables, that I started from seed, in the ground.  Most, if not all of them should tolerate temps down into the upper 20’s. So we should be fine.


----------



## Mike CHS

I gripe as much about rain as anyone but I try not to do it too much since our area can go from flood to drought without too much notice.


----------



## Latestarter

Was gonna post that my national radar shows one heck of a strong front line headed your way... I'm sure you're as excited about "MORE RAIN" as most of the rest of us have been.   Stay dry and make the best of it.


----------



## Rammy

Good for you alerting people not to buy such a young baby animal. Buying one that young wouldnt turn out well for the baby or the person who bought it and doesnt understand how to care for them. Probably the people selling dont know what they are doing either.


----------



## Rammy

You can go in and just flag the posts. Maybe they will get the hint.


----------



## GypsyG

Rammy said:


> You can go in and just flag the posts. Maybe they will get the hint.


 There is some animal rights nut who goes through flagging all the animal postings on my local farm and garden section of Craigslist... Granted some need it - "five day old micro pig bottle babies", "4-1/2 week old kittens", "Nigerian Dwarf Bottle Babies", "Beautiful Solid White Australian Shepherd Puppies" - just to mention some of the ones I have seen in the last day or so.... But it really pi$$es me off when the animal rights nuts go through and start flagging legit livestock ads.

I got so agrevated I put a note at the top of my post, and surprisingly it hasn't been flagged...  I have been able to renew it twice without having to type the whole thing again!

https://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/d/ozark-meat-rabbits/6783697918.html


----------



## Rammy

GypsyG said:


> There is some animal rights nut who goes through flagging all the animal postings on my local farm and garden section of Craigslist... Granted some need it - "five day old micro pig bottle babies", "4-1/2 week old kittens", "Nigerian Dwarf Bottle Babies", "Beautiful Solid White Australian Shepherd Puppies" - just to mention some of the ones I have seen in the last day or so.... But it really pi$$es me off when the animal rights nuts go through and start flagging legit livestock ads.
> 
> I got so agrevated I put a note at the top of my post, and surprisingly it hasn't been flagged...  I have been able to renew it twice without having to type the whole thing again!
> 
> https://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/d/ozark-meat-rabbits/6783697918.html




Love the fleas of a thousand camels comment. Ive gone in and flagged posts on the Nashville CL. Many of them deserved it, like people obviously flipping a dog they got from someone for free and then turn around and sell it. Or someone who was selling a trailer but wanted a deposit sent to them thru apple pay before you could come see it? Scam.
Some posts on there are obviously bogus, so I will flag it. 
But people who are legitimately selling something and it gets flagged for no reason, thats just someone being vindictive.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> It's  when they sat "nigerian dwarf two days old bottle baby, already  eating feed, will just be on bottle for two more weeks " .......just shoot me


People who post those are scum who dont care about the animal. Its just money to them. And anyone who buys from them thinking they can just put it in with thier other animals, or in a pen because, well, its eating feed, it will be ok, are idiots.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It is sad to see newborns just tossed out without any real care for their well being. I  would feel gutted if I did that 
I've sold some bottle kids, but they are usually at least 6 weeks old, on the same milk the new owner will be using, and always always to an experienced owner, or someone who is going to do the right things. But we also don't sell cheap either and most folks are on a wait list, so we don't really deal with knuckleheads. It absolutely disgusts me seeing folks sell 3 week old kids as "bottle babies" when they've never had a bottle. I feel awful for those that get taken advantage of, just horrible. I've seen kids that were unintentionally starved to death, because they didn't realize that kids need more than a few oz of milk per feeding. It is horrible. Even though many of our bucks go for meat they too are still cared for and either go to experienced goat people or stay here until they're ready to be dinner...

We've actually purchased a two day old goat. But the breeder did all the right things, the kid has colostrum and had milk sent home with him. We bottle fed him with not issues, but we were already experienced with goats.


----------



## greybeard

It's pretty common here to see day old goat kids sold. I don't know if they get colostrum or not, but they are bottle fed by the new owners for a couple to 3 weeks then sold live or home slaughtered for cabrito.
I see notices posted for them (day olds) for sale at the carne Carnicerias almost every time I go in.

For pets or for raising to breeding age, I can see where selling them that young could be misleading at best.


----------



## greybeard

No, we're on the same page. It's why I included the following.


greybeard said:


> For pets or for raising to breeding age, I can see where selling them that young could be misleading at best.


I fully understand your concern and I tend to share it. I do not like seeing day old dairy calves (usually Holstein) sold on CL for veal and I've seen some awful pictures of them in tiny calf crates and advertised "will make some great veal", but it is the way it is. We can't save them all or make reproducing cows out of them.
(veal calves are slaughtered around 19 weeks)

The problem lies not only with the sellers, but with the very large buying group.
People sell things, primarily because there's a market for them, and because there is a very significant Hispanic population in the US, (about 18% of the US population..around 60 million) that market is equally significant and that market doesn't care which breed they are, nor do they care whether it is a miniature or otherwise. 

I see goats of every description, breed and age go thru the  sale barns here and the buyers are almost always a specific ethnic demographic and to them, a small dairy goat is just a smaller meal. Add in the Mideast and North African ethnic group and it's another 3% of the US population.
(I'm sure some of the young goats at the sale barn will be raised to maturity, but most, regardless of breed, will become cabrito)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Your posts always make me smile.  I'm glad you had a wonderful day.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

So where are the pics?


----------



## Mike CHS

Aren't Elephant Ear plants on the toxic plant list?


----------



## Rammy

I kinda wondered about that, too. Might want to look into that before planting them in your coop area.


----------



## Rammy

Oh, good. I wasnt sure. When Mike mentioned it, I thought, dang! I was thinking that, too! Glad they are ok.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad your labor wasn't wasted but I would rather ask before something bad might happen.


----------



## Latestarter

Just a thought... that real dense undercover is great for a hiding place for the birds from hawks and such, but it's also a really good hiding place for snakes, foxes, raccoons, skunks, etc. I share because you might, once they get established, eliminate the really low to the ground branches...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Are you feeling better this morning?


----------



## Rammy

Have you called your Dr and told him about your hearing loss? First thing I wondered was if its possibly a reaction to your meds? Never heard of anyone losing hearing from an oncoming cold. Maybe it wouldnt hurt to call and ask.


----------



## Rammy

Ok. Take care of yourself. Stay away from walmart.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> the echo of every crow of the roosters is driving me crazy...there are nine roosters talking all dang day, each has to have the last word....


But since you are deaf, you shouldn't be bothered! 

Maybe a trip to the doctor?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Good luck at the doctor.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like maybe a sinus "cocktail" may be in order....


----------



## Mike CHS

Good luck and hope you get it cleared up.


----------



## Bruce

Glad you are getting checked B&B and nice that you are sleeping properly. Nightmares do not make for good sleep.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Hope it all works out for you.  We don't need the first "B" in "@B&B Happy goats" being not so happy.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thanks @Bruce  it has been about three years since  the nightmares began, am thrilled that the meds. Are working...now to get this other glitch fixed...not only can't  i hear out of left ear , now neck is getting stiff.....can't  wait to find out what the dr. Thinks it is....


Hope its not mono!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Bruce

Costco has generic Flonase for WAY cheaper than brand name stuff at the grocery/pharmacy. Of course it comes in a 5 pack and since you may not need it daily like some of us, that may not be cost effective. But look for a generic. BTW, you spray it just inside your nose, not way up like most nasal sprays.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I am SO GLAD you went to the doctor! Thank you for our sake as well as yours.    Now, try to take care of yourself and wear that mask!


----------



## Rammy

I dont see why not a German Shepard wouldnt work. @CntryBoy777  has one and she is great. GS are bred to be guardians and are working dogs. I would at least give her a try. Also, you need to learn German.


----------



## Rammy

If your unsure about her and you have a gut feeling then dont  bring her home. Sometimes thats enough to tell you its not a good idea. Do what you feel is best. Dont take on more than you need to until you feel up to it.


----------



## Bruce

What is the German Shepherd trained for? If the trainer wants her to have a working home I would think the training would be related to livestock, not patrolling a fence with concertina wire on top. Just because "we" have become accustomed to thinking they are property guard/attack dogs, that isn't where they came from. They are Herding and Guardian dogs by nature. No generic reason the dog should be any threat to the goats. You'll have to decide if there is a valid reason for you to be afraid of her.

http://gsrelite.co.uk/the-history-origin-of-the-german-shepherd-dog/


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> We all should be wearing masks doing dusty work


You are right and I really need to keep reminding myself of that!


----------



## Bruce

Oh, well then I doubt she is the dog to guard your goats. I'm not sure what having a job to do means for a home protection dog. Hang around waiting for an invader? Not quite the same as a Livestock Guardian Dog needing a herd/flock of animals to protect. Busy all day and night keeping watch with eyes, ears and nose, even when they are laying with their eyes closed and appear to be dead.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya have to remember that GSDs are herding dogs and it is certainly their nature.....the breed was developed and chosen because of their ability to nip the legs of livestock to herd them where they were to go.....they are protective of their recognized charges, but will also attempt to control the movements of their charges.....we have never had Gabbie directly in contact with other animals....other than Callie our inside cat....Gabbie doesn't attempt to attack her, but only tries to sniff her....tho, she will protect Callie.....Callie and the DD3 cat aren't exactly social and have had a few confrontations....Gabbie will position herself between them and keep the other cat, Kara, at the other end of the house and away from Callie. If the goats are closed up at night and protected in a pen or house, then the dog could patrol inside the pasture area at night without causing much difficulty....this was my intentions with Gabbie at first, but since we had to leave and give the goats, chickens, and ducks up it never occurred.....I don't have a ton of experience with them, but @Southern by choice most certainly does....but, she has LGDs and if GSDs were good substitutes for LGDs she probably would have a couple working....that's not to say they wouldn't make a great farm dog....cause they certainly do....but ya have to use a tool for the job it was made for....ya can hammer with pliers or a wrench, but it will never take the place of the proper hammer for the job....


----------



## Latestarter

Having owned German Shepherds, they ARE working dogs and (most) need a job, or something to give them purpose. Since this one has been trained for protection (a job) it's even more important that it have one. @Southern by choice used to train them professionally, I would suggest you pm her with your concerns and questions.  Hopefully she'll have some spare time to address them. The visit should be very telling and you'll "know" a lot better after that happens. Whatever, I hope things go for the best with it.


----------



## Latestarter

Fred and I were posting at the same time...  GSD's are awesome animals.  Most are smart, powerful, and very dedicated. SBC doesn't raise/train them anymore, but she still owns one & her decades of experience with them has been shared with others here.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am thinking that a new riffle with a scope may be the better option for me. It eats less and barks once !


But you have to be awake, on patrol and notice the threat before it barks. A watch dog is always on alert and can see, hear and smell WAY better than you can (even at your best). My alpacas can see things that I can not, unless I have the binoculars out. A house cat at the edge of the field at 100 yards is not visible to me. The 3 weeks I had Merlin proved just how well a dog can hear, even when it is in the barn "asleep".


----------



## Latestarter

Actually, you'd be better off with a pump action shotgun. The sound of that slide jacking a shell into the chamber is often enough to send unwanted folks with bad intentions, running. And double ought buckshot is pretty effective even out to 75 yards. 

And I'm still sorry that you weren't able to keep Merlin Bruce. That was a crying shame!   B&B does already have a dog that should alert should someone approach the house at night. Partly the reason I recommended a shotgun. simply point, no real aim required. Scope aint much good in the dark either.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not sure how far away the goat house is to ypur house, but ya can get a baby monitor and put it in the house to alert ya to anything happening around it....


----------



## Rammy

If you have wifi you can get a Ring stick on camera. It runs on batteries, has motion detection and two way voice. 
Nothing like the sound of  racking a shotgun to give even the bravest man a reason to crap his pants. Doesnt matter if you can see well or not. With a 12 gauge, you dont need to see, just point. With double aught(sp) shells, your gonna hit something.


----------



## Bruce

Rammy beat me to it. Yep, aim in the general direction of the noise and whatever it is will take at least some shot.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you need to do some target practice if you've never shot her. You really do need to get a feel for how she's gonna kick, especially with the pistol grip.


----------



## Latestarter

B&B Happy goats said:


> have had "baby" for four years...and haven't shot her yet


 Exactly what Bruce said. PLEASE! Go shoot a box of shells and get a feel for her. Heaven forbid a time comes when you need to use her and you are unfamiliar with her.


----------



## Latestarter

Some additional food for thought. #1 Treat every gun as a loaded gun. #2 Never point a gun at anything you don't intend to shoot. #3 Never place a finger on the trigger until you intend to pull it. #4 Always have the safety engaged until just before putting said finger to trigger. 

Now... reality check... It's very difficult to defend ones self with an unloaded gun, and by the time you realize you NEED to defend yourself, there's NO TIME to load the gun! An unloaded gun helps no victim. Therefore, it behooves you to keep the gun loaded, and ready for use at all times. This is why #1 above is so important. #2-#4 need to be practiced till they become natural movements. When that time of stress happens, you won't have time to "think" about the steps... you need to know them and be comfortable with them.

Final note. Accuracy is not as important as getting off the first round. Often the mere knowledge that you can and will defend yourself with lethal force is sufficient to deter what was about to happen and send the perp scurrying away in haste. Being accurate simply makes a mess that will need to be cleaned up after.


----------



## Latestarter

gonads?


----------



## Rammy

Did you order the lights from Lowes? I thought about getting a few for the barn.


----------



## Rammy

Would you send me the link from amazon? I can put them on my wish list until I can buy them.


----------



## Baymule

I am sorry that your paradise is spoiled by thieves. I hate a thief. A thief is a murderer of your labor. A thief takes what you have worked for, often trashing and destroying other things in their effort to grab something they can go sell. 

We had a known thief in our neighborhood, dope head and worthless individual. The whole neighborhood hated him and was glad when he left. Our place is 100% fenced in, gate across the driveway, and big dogs. No one has decided to take a chance on breaking in. Doesn't mean that a determined person might try or even succeed, but big barky dogs are a pretty good deterrent. Having the whole place fenced in is also a good deterrent. It is a PIA to get out and open/close the gate, but well worth it for the added benefit of letting the dogs have the whole place.

By all means, get some target practice. Also get some GOOD ear muffs, made for shooting. You don't want to lose the hearing that you have left. Get comfortable with Baby so that you are confident. 

I am sorry that you are sick and having issues with it. I hope you can feel better soon. The crud that DH and I had lasted over a month. And now, I am easily cold. Normally winter doesn't faze me, but not this year, I get freaking cold. I wrap up good to go feed, then hustle back to the house! I hate that. I wanna go outside and PLAY! Wah.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Having the whole place fenced in is also a good deterrent. It is a PIA to get out and open/close the gate,


One can get openers for gates!



B&B Happy goats said:


> NO thief is going to take our stuff without a fight on their hands or a bullet in their butt.


Don't know about FL but in some places a bullet in the butt will get you in trouble. Means you weren't in danger since the criminal was fleeing. Best to shoot them in the stomach.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Rammy beat me to it. Yep, aim in the general direction of the noise and whatever it is will take at least some shot.


You better be very close to being 'on target' or a relatively long way from the target. There's an old wives tale that has been floating around forever that says pellets will spread 1" for every 1 yard from the barrel....not even close.

The common misconception that a 9 pellet (00) load will spread way out  in all directions is exactly that..a misconception. A lot depends on barrel length, the choke and whether the load is a patterned load or common off-the-shelf shell, but generally, the spread is less than 30" diameter at anything less than 25 yards/75' and still only 40" at 40 yards/120' or more.

I've tutored several  people on using a tactical pump shotguns and the most common problem I've seen is that in crisis mode, they are unable to work the slide to it's full length, which leads to a ftl and the new shell ending up jammed diagonally in breech. Practice cures that most of the time, but shorter people tend to have shorter arms and it requires them to tilt the weapon up closer to the vertical in order to work the slide proficiently, even with a pistol grip. This means having to then lower the weapon back down to the horizontal to take the next shot and in the dark, you lose target area acquisition.
I can tell you from combat experience, that 12ga on a short barrel with a pistol grip can be a handfull. I have used one on human targets, and can still use one, but my wife is much more comfortable with our Mossberg 20ga.


----------



## farmerjan

12 gauge is way out of the league for me.  Way too much recoil/kickback. I want to keep my body parts without permanent bruises.   I like the 20 gauge.  I use it on the groundhogs when I don't have the .22 with me.   I especially like the old savage .22/410  Nice little gun to carry around.


----------



## Rammy

My Mom got a 20g. Its got a shorter stock since she has short arms. Never fired it or taken it out of the box. I get it in the will.


----------



## Rammy

She couldnt use it now if she wanted to with her shoulder surgery and all. Since she can barely lift her arm to even shoulder level, she just doesnt have the strength to hold it let alone shoot it.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Don't know about FL but in some places a bullet in the butt will get you in trouble. Means you weren't in danger since the criminal was fleeing. Best to shoot them in the stomach.



Lots of leeway regarding that Bruce. A bad guy is facing you......By the time the mind of the homeowner decides to swing the weapon onto target, &  pulls the trigger, the assailant facing you could have swung around with his/her backside to you.  

Key answers to investigators are always..
1. Was a threat perceived?
2. Was the assailant inside the property owner's dwelling/residence, in the process of entering it or out in the yard?
3. Did the defender experience reasonable fear of  imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony? 

No matter what else, the answer to #3 better be 'Yes'.

As far as moving a shooting victim inside your property line or to the inside of your residence/dwelling etc, that in itself is a felony in most states, and with today's advanced state of forensic investigations (even in small police jurisdictions), the odds of it NOT being discovered are very very low.


----------



## greybeard

Oh, to be clear, I'm all for being armed and willing to use every means at my disposal to protect my property and family. I have and have always had plenty of weapons in my home, and all are locked/loaded and one in the chamber. Safety on, but that's the extent of hesitancy here.

In fact, I do not even believe a Castle Doctrine is or should be required. Our founding fathers were quite clear about it, even before they wrote the Constitution and the amendments.
I believe very much in the following in it's entirety, but for me,  the relevant parts to home defense are underlined:
"_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal,  that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are *Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness*.”_

However, criminals' defense attorneys and  many county district attorneys look at things a bit differently and it is always the DAs that make the final decision regarding whether or not charges will be filed or a grand jury convened if we shoot someone in defense of our property or lives.  Many county DAs are elected or appointed politicians and looking for a way upward and onward for their own careers.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

greybeard said:


> Oh, to be clear, I'm all for being armed and willing to use every means at my disposal to protect my property and family. I have and have always had plenty of weapons in my home, and all are locked/loaded and one in the chamber. Safety on, but that's the extent of hesitancy here.
> 
> In fact, I do not even believe a Castle Doctrine is or should be required. Our founding fathers were quite clear about it, even before they wrote the Constitution and the amendments.
> I believe very much in the following in it's entirety, but for me,  the relevant parts to home defense are underlined:
> "_We hold these truths to be *self*-evident, that *all men are** created equal*, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are *Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness*.”_
> 
> However, criminals' defense attorneys and  many county district attorneys look at things a bit differently and it is always the DAs that make the final decision regarding whether or not charges will be filed or a grand jury convened if we shoot someone in defense of our property or lives.  Many county DAs are elected or appointed politicians and looking for a way upward and onward for their own careers.



I also agree with you, fortunately  in florida the burdon of proof is on the defendant , we have had several  cases tried in this county since  moveing here that the defender of their property was not charged. Florida does have that going for property owners...we are a high crime state with lots of transient  people...


----------



## Baymule

Doesn't the signs stating that trespassers will be shot, advertise that there are firearms are on the premises? And therefore would a thief break in to steal them while you are gone? What are the pros and cons to taking the sign down?


----------



## Baymule

Was it that bad when you bought the property or did it get that way after you bought it? It will be a fight, but the good neighbors can get together and clean it up.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> I also agree with you, fortunately in florida the burdon of proof is on the defendant , we have had several cases tried in this county since moveing here that the defender of their property was not charged.


In cases of lethal force being used where stand your ground is an issue,  the burden of proof is on the prosecution.  Prior to June, 2017, it was upon the defendant (the homeowner that was claiming the right to use lethal force under stand your ground) to prove he/she had that right. That changed when the castle doctrine was amended state legislature to be more in line with the doctrines of other states. It was contested but upheld and settled permanently by Fla appeals court May of last year. 
I've read almost all the 20+ states' Castle Doctrine statutes  and especially those with stand your ground/no requirement to give ground clauses.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have three sherriffs  on duty for the entire county on the weekends, all three are here out front meth heads.are active tonight.....yepper nice and quiet here


Kinda scary!


----------



## Bruce

I am glad I live where I don't have to sleep with a loaded gun!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> We went to check on some more wire and the person was telling DH total BS like DH was stupid.


Sad that one can't trust an employee to either know or know what they do not know and get someone who does. How many people buy the wrong thing on the advice of an "expert"?


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope a referral gets this problem resolved.  It has to be bugging you big time to be drawing it out like this.


----------



## Rammy

Hope you get some help on this soon.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Hope you get some help on this soon.


x2
Really hope you get some relief on this soon!


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Bruce

Today's agony is related to your ear? Def need to get to the ENT for that.


----------



## Bruce

Yes you really have to get that dealt with. Been suffering way too long and rather than getting better it is getting worse! Do you have someone to take you to the doctor appointments? You shouldn't be driving in your current condition.


----------



## Bruce

You aren't whining, you are overwhelmed and afraid. I think most of us would be, I would for sure. I hope once the proper doctor gets a look at you, a repair will be found soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not to be an alarmist, but if ya can, ya may want to take your BP....something like that....when it affects one side of the brain can be the signs of the onset of a stroke or heart attack....neither are anything to be taken lightly and well worth getting checked out sooner rather than later....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sure hope there's a simple fix for you!


----------



## farmerjan

Saying a few prayers as this is not normal and I think the previous dr was remiss..... plus it should have been addressed in  a day or 2 when you were not seeing any relief.  Even if it means a short hospital stay, it definitely needs to be taken care of NOW!!


----------



## farmerjan

We love ya, keep us informed.  And try not to breathe the "sick air"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man...so sorry!   But, sounds like that's the place you need to be!


----------



## Bruce

I hope the wait isn't terribly long!


----------



## Latestarter

Good gosh! Look at the time! You're STILL at the ER? That is NOT a good sign! Hoping this is not something really serious! Waiting to hear the outcome. Hang in there lady!


----------



## Rammy

Shoot. My Mom waited 6 hours at the hospital once before she got seen. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Latestarter

From my understanding it's because too many people go to the ER for things they really should be going to an urgent care type facility for. Not that they're not "real sick", but that what they're dealing with isn't truly an "emergency"; life, death, permanent damage, critical type situation... Like folks taking up room space at a ER trauma center for a head cold...   Course as recently as 20 years ago, urgent care facilities didn't even exist... There was your regular family doctor and the ER... I don't go to a doctor or ER/hospital until I have absolutely no choice.


----------



## Latestarter

Dang... so sorry you have to deal with this even longer. I hope the antibiotics nip it in the bud, but if not that, at least stop it from progressing... Lots of rest, extra vitamins, lots of fluids, more rest.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you are sleeping late this morning, a extended "visit" to the ER is exhausting. At least you got a little relief, hope you continue to get better until you can get to your appointment in a week.


----------



## Bruce

I hope they gave you high powered antibiotics, knock that infection out. DD2 has had numerous ear infections, usually didn't even notice or complain when she was little. Ended up with burst ear drums one morning. Ear tubes, repair for the holes they put in her ear drums when they didn't close up properly. Then just two years ago had a repeat of both inner and outer ear infections in both ears at college. Ended up with a cyst in one ear and so much scarring in the other she could barely hear out of it. Operation for the cyst Nov of 2017 and to remove the scar tissue last June. Sure hope you don't get that bad!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sooo glad it wasn't as serious as it was sounding!!....and being a 2x heart attack survivor....I would much rather err on the side of caution than for ya to wait and the problem be compounded....now ya Know what it is and the what ifs can be laid aside as ya deal with the issue at hand.....sure hope it all goes well for ya without any ill affects to the ear drum or other parts of the ear structure.......


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Sorry but I have been offline since Tuesday morning so am just now catching up.  Gosh, you have been through the mill these past few days and weeks!  I really hope you get to feeling better.  It's a shame you have to wait another week to be seen by the ENT doctor.  Sending  your way hoping you can get through this better than what @Bruce's daughter went through.


----------



## Mike CHS

Does it seem like the meds are making a dent in the problem?


----------



## Baymule

Well I guess the good news is that it is quiet. My ears ring. Stupid things think they are a freakin doorbell.


----------



## Rammy

My ears have been doing it for years. Freaking annoying.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like Misty’s food supply is becoming more sustainable.


----------



## Rammy

I still think the raw diet is helping.


----------



## Rammy

Too bad you cant afford allergy testing or find a vet that can figure this out.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like poor Misty needs to be an indoor only dog. Too many things outside that aggravate her skin.


Baymule said:


> Well I guess the good news is that it is quiet. My ears ring. Stupid things think they are a freakin doorbell.
> 
> 
> 
> Rammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ears have been doing it for years. Freaking annoying.
Click to expand...

Me too. All my life to date. I can pretty much ignore it until it suddenly decides to jump an octave and get louder. Happened tonight just as I was about to start dinner.


----------



## Rammy

Same here. Sometimes it goes so high it literally drowns out anything else. Tried some things that was suppose to fix it but it didnt.


----------



## Baymule

I worked in machine and welding shops, shot guns, loud music...….never gave a thought that I would reap the rewards of stupidity. Duh.

Poor Misty.


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the new bunnies B&B.  
 poor puppy girl. you know she has to be miserable with all the skin stuff going on.  could she have a fungal infection of her skin?  people who live down the road had a bassett cross that had a gross fungal infection that caused him and his owners all kinds of grief until they found something that cured it.  i'm not any help because I don't have a clue what it was, just know that now when I drive by he looks like a dog not a itchy, oozy mess. I always felt so bad for him because they tried all sorts of stuff that didn't work before he got better.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wonder if she needs a dose of probiotics? Just a thought. 

Also, maybe wipe her down with a damp cloth or hose her off every time she comes in from outside to get the allergens off her skin??

Just random thoughts.


----------



## Bruce

Sleep well!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Why these people don't seperate their males from young doe's is beyond me.


Ignorance?



B&B Happy goats said:


> We had a busy morning, slept till 9am could feel quilty, but I don't.


Given your current medical conditions I don't think you have any reason to feel guilty about getting some much needed rest!


----------



## Bruce

They figure about a foot for us so not bad. Bad part is it is supposed to be -9°F Monday morning. Barely above 0°F Sunday. That will make light snow but darn cold snow removal. Supposed to be really windy Sunday afternoon through Monday as well. Looks like I'll be using the tractor to move the snow and not the blower on the garden tractor. Nothing more fun than blowing snow in 25 MPH wind. Supposed to be a south wind. At least that should make for less snow blowing from the field into the area I clear and clear again and clear again when the wind "helps". It will fill in between the barns. Doesn't matter if the wind is north, south or west, it funnels between the barns pulling snow with it.


----------



## Bruce

Nope no cab. That was intentional as I intend to take it into the woods to cut firewood. Cabs aren't real helpful there. Plus they add THOUSANDS of $$ to the cost. But yep, sure would be more comfortable moving snow. While the bucket on the tractor is only 10" wider than the blower on the garden tractor, the real tractor moves faster and doesn't get stuck trying to back up hills so I shouldn't have to be out in the cold TOO long. I'll start Sunday AM moving just enough for DD to get out for work then do the whole area before she gets home. Will have to repeat Monday since the snow is supposed to continue until about 3 PM.


----------



## Latestarter

Not sure with current diesels, but do you need a heater stick for the oil to keep the engine warm to start in that cold weather?


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> ...just have to lay the drawing out on paper for DH to understand, explain  several times , and then he will get it, lol...have a great friday night !



I think you and my Teresa must be related based on your briefing method.


----------



## Mike CHS

The laugh is probably as important as anything else.  I am the builder here but what I meant was Teresa will tell me what she has in mind and how she thinks it will go.  She sees the start of a project and the end but no idea how to get there.  We sometimes have to have several versions of a drawing for me to REALLY see what she has in mind.


----------



## Baymule

That laughter really is important. My husband hitched a ride on the crazy train, he had no idea what he was in for! Our son in law told him one time that he (DH) caught a tornado (me). 

Congrats on the great deal on the Flemish buck.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Not sure with current diesels, but do you need a heater stick for the oil to keep the engine warm to start in that cold weather?


Guess I'll find out, it wasn't mentioned when I bought it. It has glow plugs so I'll run those for a few minutes first. It has started up fine so far in temps down to around 5°F I think. And yes I DO have anti-gel in the diesel  Next time I talk to Al I'll ask if he has oil heaters on his tractors.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce  DH plugs our tractors in USA mag an extension cord...


----------



## Bruce

Which would mean you have oil pan heaters I assume. If I have troubles I guess I'll have to figure out how to get one as well ... and how to install it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@B&B Happy goats wasn’t Mr. Wilson on Dennis the Mennace??


----------



## Rammy

So is the rooster still alive or pushing up daisies in the cow pasture?


----------



## Rammy

Id say "Baby" should be used for target practice. ( sound if racking 12 gsuge). 

Maybe his name should be Jason.....


----------



## GypsyG

I love wilson, he is beautiful!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Rammy .... Jason is the name of pigs gone wild owner !    I just gave HIM another name and I KNOW you can figure it out....


Does it start with a A? Haha!


----------



## Bruce

Too many animal things the same as other words:
Does
Polish
I was trying to figure out what a Lazer Polish chicken was and what was wrong with its right eye! 

Good luck with the laser polish procedure on YOUR right eye tomorrow


----------



## Latestarter

everything goes/went smoothly with the doctor and eye work. Looking fwd to a glowing report once you're home and rested/recovered. Sorry to "hear" that your left ear is still not working.


----------



## farmerjan

Great, do as you are told so it will heal faster and RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Rammy

Now you can get that rooster.


----------



## Bruce

Yea!!!!! Glad it was instantly noticeable improvement.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Had to go out of town and just now caught up.

Thank goodness the operation worked for you!  I have been quite concerned about you with your hearing problems and then your vision problems.  As nice a person as you are, it doesn't seem fair to have all of these problems.  But I am glad you are better vision-wise.  Please take care of yourself.  We all want you to live a long and happy life and be our ray of sunshine here on BYH!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

I am delighted that you are doing much better! I love your humor and posting. I hope you continue to improve and do what the Doctor says!


----------



## farmerjan

Not to burst your bubble, but the pictures you showed of the "silkies" are not silkies;  at least the one  with the barred pattern isn't.  It looks like a barred cochin maybe.... Silkies do not have discernable feathers like you see on that bird.  They do have "feathers" on their wings but the body "feathering" looks more like fluff and is actually "shredded" feathering.  They also have black skin and features, and have a "puff" on top of their head, like a crest.  Red faces, wattles etc are total disqualifications.  They can have beards or not, but their claim to fame is the black skin.  They would remind you of several puffs of cotton, all stuck together; top of head, around neck, breast, back, tail, thighs, with feathers on the feet and legs.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> They would remind you of several puffs of cotton, all stuck together; top of head, around neck, breast, back, tail, thighs


I have several chickens of differing breeds that match your description when they moult. Especially Persephone, she is a now 6.5 year old EE.


----------



## Bruce

I think you need to get him a little fence so you see only the top half of his face like Wilson on Home Improvement.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I think you need to get him a little fence so you see only the top half of his face like Wilson on Home Improvement.


Or a basket ball like tom hanks had in castaway....or a pair of black glasses like MR Wilson in Dennis the menace. ...


----------



## Mike CHS

No words other than I know where you are coming from


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Without words also...but your family is lucky to have you.


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Baymule

Big hugs to you. It will be a great comfort to your SIL knowing that her 3 tiny grand babies that never had a chance at life, will have a beautiful resting place with you. I love you for that. Having lost my first baby at 2 days old because of a horrific birth defect, I feel peace knowing that she is buried in a peaceful place, miles from a paved road, in an old cemetery out in the deep pine forest. I have seen deer tracks on her grave, where the wild things roam....


----------



## Baymule

According to @greybeard you should’ve put him in the septic tank. What a waste of good bacteria.


----------



## Bruce

Can't even think of clicking the "like" button on your post about your brother and SIL @B&B Happy goats. How tragic for them and you


----------



## Rammy

Yay!  Sounds like Mr. Roo finally met his maker.  If you had put him in the septic tank, who knows what would of crawled out of there in a few weeks. Zombie chicken kills family.....tonight on news at 10!  
Good for you!


----------



## Bruce

She's a funny gal!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Just now read about your brother and your sister-in-law.  It breaks my heart to hear this.  It seems like life has sucker punched you.  You and Miss @farmerjan are both such wonderful people and yet both of you have been through a really rough time.  I am sending my thoughts and well wishes for you to have the strength to get through this.  Hugs. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats .  My thoughts and sympathies for your brother and SIL.  I understand his not wanting to go the Chemo route again.  We have had friends that finally opted to just not do it anymore because there was no hope for anything except to extend their life when the quality of it was not there anymore.  Hope that you can do what you have told them you will do and that you can be at peace within yourself with it. 

Congrats on the demise of the mean rooster.. he deserved it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hate to hear about the hard times with ya....and sure do know how cold life can be at times....I just ask for peace, strength, comfort, and understanding for ya..........I won't be spending my last days in a hospital either....


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Stuck a baby rabbit in my shirt pocket and went to see my older good neighbor, told her I had a surprise in my pocket and she giggled like a kid when I handed her the kit. It was so sweet to watch her just hold that little fuzzy kit...eyes still closed, fur just in....her talking softly to it....just pure joy for both of us to share together .
> Hope everyone enjoyed their day, have a relaxing evening......



I'm willing to bet that was a huge thrill for your neighbor. Very kind of you to think of her and share the joy with her.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’d get a kick out of that visit, let alone someone that probably lives alone and doesn’t get many visitors. Very sweet!


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> That laughter really is important. My husband hitched a ride on the crazy train, he had no idea what he was in for! Our son in law told him one time that he (DH) caught a tornado (me).


That’s just too funny, Bay!  I can attest to your comment about your DH hitching a rid on the crazy train!   But then my DH got hitched onto the same train.  Back when we got married, I think his family thought he had made a mistake marrying me. We had only been married six years, when his mother passed away. But, I think his brother and daughter now realize that I really AM good for him. So, I am okay now.  

@B&B Happy goats, as you have probably figured out, I am catching up on your journal.  I don’t usually have time to sit and read as much as I want on BYH, so when I do I will try to get through at least one. I love your sense of humor . . . It is much like mine.  You do make me laugH!  



B&B Happy goats said:


> My point of sharing this with my BYH family is simple.....not everyday is going to go as we planned, , we don't always receive the best of news...I may not like what I heard, and I sure do have my opinions but I am not going to judge what has transpired within her family.
> But I will honor my promise to my brother, ...be my SIL support,..... and will happily take three little symbols of life that never had a chance, and give them a proper home here.


Oh wow!  That really made me cry!  I am so sorry to hear about your brother and SIL!    And what a touching gesture, for you to take her grandchildren, to give them a resting place, to run and play.  I could almost see the gratitude on her face!  And how kind to offer to be your SIL’s support system. That is a a sizeable commitment. It must give your brother great peace knowing his wife will be looked after when he is gone. May God’s blessings be upon you.


----------



## Baymule

Don't blame you on the 5 year old. I wouldn't either. My first cousin is a screwball. She raised a screwed up mess of a daughter who had 3 kids. Because of the generational drug use on mother/daughter and the father of the kids, they are messed up too. Not to mention the inherited behavior problems from my cousin's mother's family.  Two of them are on disability for their issues. I told my husband years ago that if we ever moved, I didn't want them to know where we lived. I never want those kids (teenagers now) to show up on my doorstep with all their problems. Even as little children they were on some heavy pych (sp?) drugs. I always said that when they got old enough to refuse to take the drugs anymore, there is likely to be a murder or two or three and it ain't gonna be US.


----------



## Rammy

There are alot of people that shouldnt be allowed to have children.


----------



## greybeard

In many states, if they don't have children, they can't get a check. If they can't get a check, they can't buy the thing they most crave.


----------



## Bruce

Cigarettes, beer, drugs?


----------



## Bruce

And this is just one example as to why you need to have loaded weapons at the ready. Very sad.


----------



## greybeard

> XXXXX XXX, Fla. (WCJB) -- A home invasion in the XXX XXXX area Saturday night left one man dead and the intruder injured in a shooting involving one or more XXXXX County Sheriff's deputies.
> 
> XXXX received a 9-1-1 call around 8 p.m. from a woman living on X.X. XXXXX Ave. During the call, deputies heard a man in the background giving orders to the woman, and found out that a firearm was involved.
> 
> When deputies arrived at the home, the woman ran outside. She was placed in the back of the patrol car, and told the deputies her husband was inside and injured.
> 
> When deputies went into the home to search, they found the 61-year-old husband badly injured. During the search, the intruder walked out of a bedroom and pointed a gun at the deputies, who fired at him in response.
> 
> The 49-year-old suspect was restrained and EMS units were called to treat him before taking him to an area hospital. The husband was declared dead on scene.
> 
> The Florida Department of Law Enforcement was notified and will investigate the deputy(s)-involved shooting. Both deputies have been placed on three-day administrative leave while the investigation is ongoing.


----------



## farmerjan

Why in the good lords name they didn't shot to kill when the gun was aimed at them.  Now the taxpayers will have to foot the bill for the sorry SOB and the court costs and the time and everything.... and the poor woman doesn't even have the small consolation that the b#$turd is dead. Plus there will be appeals and all the BS that goes along with this ...... I am all for your attitude B&B


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> a deer ran into the side door of their truck while at the weigh station


They were stopped at a weigh station and the deer ran into the truck? So hard it died? Bizarre.


----------



## Bruce

Dang! That deer must have been running from something and looking back to see if it was closing.


----------



## greybeard

I read a lot of news everyday, from all over the nation and the world.
If it shows up on one of the many news pages I just tend to remember it. 
One of them is specifically focused on LEO related shootings nationwide, which is the only reason I saw it.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Going to try to be as politically correct. ..as I can be ....ummm. ...the people who are drug users and giving birth to all these completly screwed up babies. ....should  not be (permitted ) to breed and produce any more ...period.  ...  hate the fact that screwballs are producing drug induced zombies  that need  drugs to be kept under control for the rest of their lives...and the grandparents are left to struggle  trying to raise them....what happens when the grand parents die and they ( the kids) are in their twentys on there own.....????



Those screwed up kids grow up to be convicts or disabled screwballs on Medicaid. Either way, they are a drain on society. 

I am not talking about the poor babies that are born addicted and somehow get in a good family and grow up to be productive citizens. I know people who left their horrible childhood far behind them, and their drug addicted parents too.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> That made me feel better,.... thank you .....but why do you feel the need to verify what I post in my journal and copy it  and post the  item here ...that's part of what i ment by creepy....


The news article contained information other than what you had posted, including a statement from law enforcement.  


On every board I am on and every one I have ever been on, it's customary for a subject to be brought up, and others add to it as more information comes available, and it frequently happens here at BYH as well, with anyone that sees something about any subject, to add to the initial entry. 
I had read the story earlier and simply posted the text, but remembering you had once stated you wished to keep your own general location out of the public, I removed (XXX) all references to towns and counties, including the news station's url. 
This is a working crime news story, one of several I'm watching regarding police shootings and have questions about and will probably watch it over the next weeks. 

I'm one of those people that is curious about 'things'...it's just in my nature.
The intruder was already in the house, had shot her husband...how was she able to make a 911 call?
How was she able to escape?
Was it someone the couple knew? (It generally is)
Was it a forced entry or did he knock, they just open the door & let him in?


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I know people who left their horrible childhood far behind them, and their drug addicted parents too.


As do I, and, like most people, I also know some that had wonderful parenting, 'a good upbringing' but somewhere as a young adult, they went down the dark road of illegal substance abuse, addiction, crime, and all that goes with it. 
It's disheartening to see young people destroy their lives and cause such angst to their parents and siblings..


----------



## Baymule

Counting down with you, until the Dr appointment!


----------



## Mike CHS

I really hate hearings things like that happen but you do what you have to do.


----------



## Bruce

And you have no pictures?


----------



## Mike CHS

A security system goes a long way in making you aware. We are comfortable where we live but there are always going to be those that want easy takings.  We are comfortable where we live but as I've posted before, we have a few nut cases that will even break in to friends home.

Our alarms alert immediately as there is no delay and although we feel secure here, at my age I have no desire to be a victim (nor try to fight off a thug) and I have the will to make sure I don't.  I have had loaded weapons handy my whole lifetime so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mike CHS

We don't have locked gates and everyone has access that wants it here. Our neighbors all watch out for each other but I do like a security system to at least serve as an added alert.  We have so many dogs that nobody could sneak up on us.


----------



## Baymule

I could not like your posts. I am sorry about your mailman. It sucks that the man who killed him was only wounded. It's too bad that he will recover and get to live, while a good man is dead.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> We don't have locked gates and everyone has access that wants it here. Our neighbors all watch out for each other but I do like a security system to at least serve as an added alert.  We have so many dogs that nobody could sneak up on us.


About the same here, without the neighbors.
I'm wary of locking gates, as getting out to open one or close it exposes one to being vulnerable to anyone that has taken note of a homeowner's habits. Several robberies and assaults around here have taken place at a gate as the resident was parked outside it and exited the vehicle to open the gate. Electric gates are getting more popular around here. If ya go that route, get a good one. I've read lots of bad reviews and negative reports on the cheap ones TSC sells. They just don't seem to last very long before the linear actuator or remote control board goes bad.

1st thing to do if home invasion appears imminent or is in progress is call 911 and say these words immediately. "Home invasion in progress" and give the address.
Don't waste time giving much more information unless the 911 operator insists upon it. Arm yourself and take up a defensive position, then, if time allows, tell the operator how many 'good guys' are in the residence and where in the home they are. for instance, "downstairs, northwest bedroom".
All family members should have previously planned exactly what they will do in this type emergency and execute it same as all should know what to do in case of fire or weather related event.


----------



## Rammy

Sucks you have to bolt your doors and keep loaded guns  your side. Cant trust anyone anymore.


----------



## Mike CHS

Rammy said:


> Sucks you have to bolt your doors and keep loaded guns  your side. Cant trust anyone anymore.



It does but even though we feel safe where we live we do and always have had guns handy.  It became a habit when we lived just outside of North Charleston which is a truly high crime area.  Better to be prepared than become a victim.

Having cameras is also a big deterrent and we make a point of having them (not all of them) in visible places with hidden cameras covering those in the open.


----------



## Bruce

Google isn't on your back porch  We are usually a few degrees colder than what Mr. NOAA says we are.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Morning, cold arse morning....it is 19 degrees here...



Dang, Miss @B&B Happy goats, that is colder than it was here in Western Arkansas, where it was 26º.  That is REALLY cold for North Central Florida!  I hope you can stay warm.

Good luck with your eye doctor appointment.  Please let us know how it went.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mike CHS

At least you some idea what the resolution will be now.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @B&B Happy goats, you have had a rough time lately!  I really hope you can get it cleared up.  We all love you and want the best for you and your family.


----------



## Bruce

Those donkeys look pretty well socialized. I'm sure your neighbor will enjoy them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....my goodness!!....poor thangs....what ya having to stuff your faces with?....having dental issues?..........from down this way, ya are getting the weather ya was asking for.....


----------



## Baymule

Today was a nice day. It was foggy, then drizzly. Our daughter called, she sounded sick, and asked if we would come get the two littles for the day, which of course we did. We played and watched Disney channel most of the day. It finally cleared off and I took them outside. We took them home this evening, DD and her husband hadn't gotten off the sofa all day. They really needed a day of rest.


----------



## Rammy

Never trust google.


----------



## Baymule

Good morning! It's Super Bowl Day!


----------



## Mike CHS

I made us some tuna salad for lunch in case we get carried away with the Hot Wings this afternoon


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> I made us some tuna salad for lunch in case we get carried away with the Hot Wings this afternoon


How can you get carried away with hotwings? Thats sacrilage!  You can never get carried away with hotwings!


----------



## farmerjan

I have a question.  How does someone find "orphaned or abandoned kits" in their yard?  I seriously have very little experience with raising rabbits other than some as pets, so I am at a loss how someone just finds these little bunnies.


----------



## Bruce

That is a good question. Who lets their pet kits run around unattended?

That nappy fur kit looks like it is covered in sheep wool!


----------



## Bruce

Oh yeah, your average pet rabbit is SO equipped for life in the wild! At least you live somewhere warm.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah I'm sure that sitting very still so it won't be noticed is SO likely to avoid becoming dinner. Unless you happen to have a big snow fall I guess. 

The wild rabbits around here are pretty much invisible to me in the summer unless they move. Of course they aren't snowshoe hares so they stick out like a brown rabbit on a white background in the snow  Maybe that is why the rabbit seems to come out only around dusk and dawn. I do know where it spends some of its time. There is a pile of old wood with some cattle panels laying on top and a metal roof sheet over that (this is the "cleaned up to 'here' area" ) in front of the barn. Perfect place for the rabbit to hang out, natural cave. Also a mere 40' down between the barn to the "rabbit feeding station". It seems to go there for dinner around the same time as I go to close up the barn.


----------



## Baymule

Hot wings, deviled eggs, lunchmeat and cheese tray, jalapeno poppers and ice tea! Almost time!


----------



## Baymule

Nah, I like the commercials.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for the explanation.  I have no use and less Patience for STUPID.  Must be an old age thing.  They can get in trouble for "domesticating deer" around here.  And the first time a buck in rut decides to come up on their porch in a "mood" and attacks them.....makes me want to


----------



## Baymule

Halftime already!


----------



## Latestarter

Totally defensive game. wow. better team won.


----------



## Baymule

Blue lights flashing? WTH? Gheesh. Stay locked and loaded.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Big day today, lol...get new eye glasses and go to ENT DR......at least i will be able to read lips again


----------



## Baymule

Waiting on dr report.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Big day today, lol...get new eye glasses and go to ENT DR......at least i will be able to read lips again




Sure hope the ENT can get those ears cleared up.


----------



## Bruce

I suspect the ENT already ruled out infection. They can see it. I wonder why your nerve would all of a sudden give up the ghost.

Sorry your glasses weren't in, at least that would have been a bit of good news.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hoping things make a turn for the Better and some answers found, so ya will Know what it is and can target the issue....guessing is only a distraction....


----------



## Bruce

One of DD2's surgeries was to remove a cyst on the canal tube that was eating at the bone in her ear. Had to go in from both behind her ear and inside to remove it. All good now. Hopefully you don't have a tumor but hopefully maybe there is just something pressing on the nerve that they can remove


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> One of DD2's surgeries was to remove a cyst on the canal tube that was eating at the bone in her ear. Had to go in from both behind her ear and inside to remove it. All good now. Hopefully you don't have a tumor but hopefully maybe there is just something pressing on the nerve that they can remove


That happened to my Dad. Got it removed and now he can hear again.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hey, I am lucky...I am 66...able to live a active life, ...care for my animals and enjoy them ... I
> have everything paid for and owe nobody....a bump in the road is to be expected, no problem, ..lmao...silence ain't  all that bad !



Every time we go out with the animals we always come back with smiles but I hope your hearing issue gets resolved.


----------



## Baymule

I am a believer in, "If it is broke, FIX IT." Medicine can do marvelous things and you will soon be on the road to recovery.


----------



## Baymule

And just because I have that warped humor......I see a new sign hanging on your gate...…

*  WARNING!!!!!!!!
CRAZY DEAF LADY SHOOTS AT
EVERYTHING THE DOGS BARK AT!*


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully ya will be hearing them for quite some time before anything permanent takes place....could be totally correctable, ya never know just how it will play out....


----------



## Baymule

My chickens are cranking it up and spitting out the eggs. I got 14 yesterday. Hope yours start laying soon!


----------



## Bruce

I have no idea what it is but I can tell you what it ISN'T. It isn't an Eastern Cottontail ... that is the only rabbit I can ID 

Lots of pretty bunnies there!


----------



## Rammy

Angora?


----------



## Rammy

Maybe @Bunnylady or @BunnyGirl might know?


----------



## Bunnylady

Looks like a Lionhead to me.


----------



## Bunnylady

You're welcome. 

Actually, while the coat says 'Lionhead,' her markings look like a Dwarf Hotot. Looks like someone has been doing some interesting crossbreeding.


----------



## Bruce

Bunnylady said:


> Actually, while the coat says 'Lionhead,' her markings look like a Dwarf Hotot. Looks like someone has been doing some interesting crossbreeding.


FrankenBunny!


----------



## Bunnylady

B&B Happy goats said:


> doesn’t have a total mane but long spikes of beautiful silk hair/ fur



Hey, I just said she's a Lionhead - I didn't say she was a good one.

Lots of Lionheads, and Lionhead crosses, have thin manes; some "single maned" Lionheads lose almost all of their mane as they mature, and wind up with just a few wisps of longer hair around their ears. Somebody worked pretty hard to get those markings on her; probably concentrating on that, and let things like honest-to-goodness wool in the mane slide.


----------



## BunnyGirl

B&B Happy goats said:


> This was the kits out of the nest today, View attachment 57866


Looks like a Blanc de Hotot/Dwarf Hotot & Lionhead mix to me.


----------



## Bunnylady

BunnyGirl said:


> Looks like a Blanc de Hotot/Dwarf Hotot & Lionhead mix to me.



Oh, I think you can probably eliminate the Blanc de Hotot from contention. It's a commercial sized rabbit and relatively rare; Dwarf Hotots are much more common and the right size.


----------



## Bunnylady

B&B Happy goats said:


> she was going to be set into the wild



High marks to you for taking her on, rather than let her (hopefully ignorant) previous owner do something so irresponsible and cruel as to abandon a domestic animal. She may not have a very pleasant personality, but she certainly doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Baymule

Idiots like that should not have animals. You are a good Bunny Mom.


----------



## Baymule

You're no bunny, 'till some bunny loves you...… LOL

My knee only hurts when I'm breathing, so I'm good. LOL You should see me trying to get off a horse and not wind up a crumpled heap on the ground. Glad I have sensible horses that don't get spooked by the Baymule Blob!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> You should see me trying to get off a horse and not wind up a crumpled heap on the ground. Glad I have sensible horses that don't get spooked by the Baymule Blob!


A few years back DH and I went to a 'dude' ranch in Canada.  It was gorgeous and we scheduled horseback rides every day that we were there.  One of the early morning rides was particularly challenging - up mountainsides, through creeks, through a thick wooded area to reach a stunning view of a valley from a very high overlook with a steep drop off.  We were advised to dismount to see the view rather than take the horses to the edge.  Good advice, lol.   DH went to get off of his horse and as soon as his feet hit the (wet) ground he slipped right down on his butt - under the horse.  I was holding my breath for sure - but the horse just looked at him like he was an idiot and held firm.  DH was even able to grab the stirrup to help pull himself back up.  Thank goodness for bullet-proof horses!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You're no bunny, 'till some bunny loves you...… LOL


You took the words right off of my fingers Bay!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Went to get glasses....they were incorrect.....back to waiting


OMG!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I agree!   You don't dare ask what else can go wrong!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Went to get glasses....they were incorrect.....back to waiting


 Strike two! I'd be looking for a different eyeglass provider next time.


----------



## Rammy

No bunny knows the trouble you've seen.........


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Bruce

Poor DH! Glad bunny wasn't hurt. I guess the lab part is "soft mouthed" for retrieving? Better than the rabbit hunter other part!


----------



## Bruce

devil dog = wiener dog!


----------



## Baymule

Wiener dogs were bred to go down badger holes drag them out and kill them. It takes a tough dog to do that! I love the mini-wiener dogs. 

@frustratedearthmother I have wound up under horses before. My old gal, Sparkles, soon to be 33 years old Tennessee Walker is a spooky as a 2 year old. Haven't ridden her in 5 years, she is retired, has heaves. But if I saddled her up and took a ride, she would be jumping out of her hide at plastic bag monsters, culvert monsters, truck and rattley trailer monsters, anything and everything. You'd think that she would get old and settle down, but nope. 

She spooked one day, jumped sideways 15 feet or so, I wound up out of the saddle, around her neck. Her survival instinct kicked in, and she fought off the mountain lion that was clinging to her. She threw me high, wide and handsome until gravity brought me back to earth on my head. I sat up seeing stars and she ran back to the gate. Lost my glasses, never did find them. Sat on the side of the road like a drug addict in withdrawals, goofy as an outhouse rat. 

I finally crawled and staggered to my feet and wobbled back to the gate, gathered up the reins and got back on. We continued our ride with her darting her head from side to side, doing her backward, breathe in snarky snort, looking for something else to spook at. Gawd, I love that horse.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I love the mini-wiener dogs.


Only experience is the one that lived next to us at the old house. Yappy little rat of a dog, couldn't even be in my own yard without her telling me off non stop. 



Baymule said:


> I finally crawled and staggered to my feet and wobbled back to the gate, gathered up the reins and got back on. We continued our ride with her darting her head from side to side, doing her backward, breathe in snarky snort, looking for something else to spook at. Gawd, I love that horse.


Masochistic much?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Should feel guilty for taking care of me today


No, you shouldn't!!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> No, you shouldn't!!!


x2


----------



## farmerjan

I don't think you should feel guilty either.  Sometimes you just really NEED to take some time for yourself.  I don't often do a whole day, but as soon as the absolutely necessary chores are done, I have been known to disappear and wind up reading a book and doing nothing else when not feeling good.  You've been fighting this for so long.
Also, another good side;  when you do go to the ENT, you can say.... okay I have had this, this, and this prescribed.  Nothing seems to be working, and so last Thursday I decided to just stop everything.  So now you are looking at this with 4 days (or 5 or however many)  of absolutely no medicines.  Hopefully you can figure something out with there being nothing to "mask" any symptoms.


----------



## farmerjan

I wouldn't let them do any steroids until after the MRI.  No if's, ands, or buts about it.  That's only another week away.  He// you've dealt with it this long, better to have another "picture" before they start sticking things in there.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Does this look like the face of a rabbit chasing, chicken plucking dog ?View attachment 57956


He looks guilty.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> she almots fell and passed out three times while I was there


 She PASSED OUT 3 times while you were there? Sounds to me like she needs to be in a care facility of some sort. That is just plain scary.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Does this look like the face of a rabbit chasing, chicken plucking dog ?View attachment 57956


Um, could be.


----------



## Baymule

I look at it this way, if I fall, clonk my head and die, so be it. If I am put in a facility to keep me safe from myself, I'd rather be dead. After my Mother's stroke, we moved her in with us. 24-7 was a lot of responsibility, we had to get a sitter anytime we did anything, so we didn't do much. I finally had to put Mom in assisted living. She kept getting worse. I was worn out. It was a tough decision, I felt horrible and I wish it could have been otherwise. At least BJ and I were with her when she passed, holding her hand. 

B&B, you are a good friend to your neighbor. Helping her stay independent for as long as possible is a HUGE gift from your HUGE heart.


----------



## Bruce

I wish she would eat more! I don't know how long you were there but fainting 3 times? Has she been checked for proper blood and oxygen flow? What happens if you are out of town for a day and she falls?


----------



## Bruce

I agree that a "facility" is the last resort (no not THAT kind of resort  ) I'm glad you are taking care of her and that her kids are aware.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> B&B, you are a good friend to your neighbor. Helping her stay independent for as long as possible is a HUGE gift from your HUGE heart.



Amen to that!


----------



## Baymule

Your neighbor and her kids are fortunate to have you.

when I am 100+ i'm going to get thrown off a horse, hit my head on a rock and check out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree!!....get to slapping that paint on so ya can share some pics....Finally.........


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> I agree!!....get to slapping that paint on so ya can share some pics....Finally.........


Pretty soon you'll be able to slap some paint at your new place! So exited for you!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> New chicken area, still need to do a few more things...like the FENCE, LOLView attachment 58004


Thats nice. Good job.


----------



## Mike CHS

Very nice work!


----------



## Bruce

Aren't you afraid Wilson and his bride will have species identity crisis living in a chicken coop?


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

It sure looks nice! Very pretty and I love the color.


----------



## Rammy

Delilah.


----------



## Rammy

I love the dancing bunny.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> ... may be picking up Wilsons woman tomorrow  after ear specialist  appointment.....need to think up a good name for her....


Phillips


----------



## Mike CHS

Keeping your sense of humor has to make it somewhat better.    Even if it doesn't work for you, it gives us some smiles.


----------



## goatgurl

I sure hope and pray the prednisone works.  loosing your hearing that quickly can be devastating.


----------



## goatgurl

years ago my mom went totally deaf in one ear, stroke they guessed but she would hear music playing in that ear, and eventually in both ears, talked to dr after dr about it and got the old, well you she is older, she was 88,  they suggested that she had developed dementia and that was the cause, I told them they would have to tell her she had dementia because I wasn't about to.  she was sharp as a tack.  I was working in icu at a large hospital at the time and a geriatric psych dr who we never saw in the unit came thru and grasping at straws I asked him about it.  to my relief he said what she was experiencing was perfectly normal, her brain was trying to make sense of the noise it was filtering in and interperated it as music.  she listened to Christmas music all year round.  lol   if such should happen to you lets just hope it's music you like.  prayers kiddo.


----------



## Baymule

There used to be a man at church, years ago. who made walking sticks. He had some cool pieces and made beautiful walking sticks. Then he gave them away. 

So you want a twisty stick to make yourself a walking stick? I will scour our patch of woods to see if we have one growing out there. I suggest everyone else do the same and let's get this woman a stick to prop herself up. 

I hope the prednisone works for you. Like you said, you don't know unless you try. To try and fail beats the crap out of not trying at all. keep your crazy attitude, I love you for it.

How about some CCR? LOL


----------



## goatgurl

CCR would be great, some BB King.  we'll make you a play list.  poor mom never had a choice of what her brain played, silent night about drove her over the edge.  the good news is that there is a med that works to make it go away, lol.  a walking stick indeed.  I have a great one made of cedar with a notched branch on top so I can reach up and move things.  I can make you one if you want, easy peasy


----------



## Bruce

goatgurl said:


> if such should happen to you lets just hope it's music you like.


X2 on that! Can't imagine going through life with an "ear worm" that you don't like at all!

I too hope the treatment helps, never can know ahead of time. Could be most doctors don't try it after the "Sweet spot" period and there may be no trials that studied the effectiveness later on.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats on the kits! Guess Dutchess got nervous about her future.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya did a great job with the painting and it looks really well done!!....I'm sorry about the ear problems, but agree ya might as well give it a try....doesn't sound as if there is much to lose in doing so.....I have trifocals and have had them for a couple of yrs now....still haven't adjusted to them, but wear them anyway....I have to clean them regularly cause when Gabbie sees them clean, she just has to nose bump them...or, I misgauge the length of her tongue and like a chamelion she has to dot them.....


----------



## Rammy

So sorry.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your neighbor is very lucky to have such a caring friend as you living so close by to assist her in such difficult times!!....that had to be a very touching event to witness and be a participant in....kuddos to ya!!....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sorry to hear that 



B&B Happy goats said:


> felt her pain as if it were my own


I've been there too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Got to say that today was one crazy day and i am very happy to let it end quietly.....critters born alive today to bring joy,....... and a critter born to early to live,  ....the circle of life went around here .... we shared joy and then sorrow......tommrow is another day......goodnight all 
Day two of prednisone  starts in the morning, should be a crazy woman by the time i get to the dr for second shot in my ear friday...sure hope they don't  put me in a straight  jacket, in a padded room, alone


----------



## Baymule

Animals feel loss too. I always make a point of letting them grieve. Watching their grief really makes my water works flow. 

Not to be a downer, but your neighbor should get her jack cut. They will reproduce every year and since they are so darn cute, she will allow them to keep breeding. Perhaps you could convince her to let them have another foal, then take him to the vet for some family jewel surgery. The kill pens are full of unwanted donkeys being sent to slaughter, no point of making more of them.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Gosh, it seems like you are continually being put through the wringer.  I really hope things can slow down and ease up for you.  I hope the treatment for your hearing works.  Happy Valentine's Day to you and yours as well.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Animals feel loss too. I always make a point of letting them grieve. Watching their grief really makes my water works flow.
> 
> Not to be a downer, but your neighbor should get her jack cut. They will reproduce every year and since they are so darn cute, she will allow them to keep breeding. Perhaps you could convince her to let them have another foal, then take him to the vet for some family jewel surgery. The kill pens are full of unwanted donkeys being sent to slaughter, no point of making more of them.



Bay, i have already lost the battle with the LGD with her, she won't  let the dog go....she will never get the jack cut period. Age has her mind set....all I can do right now is make sure her and the animals are eating....I  completely  understand and agree with you....but her time will run out before the animals, perhaps I can get things taken care of then....It's  just that point in life when you realise you just have to take a step back, do what she is willing to let me do, and let her hang onto her independence .... animals giving birth is her joy and life, she loves the babies.......her mind is set....and nobody will change it....i love her to pieces, but i have to bite my tongue. ...


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> sure hope they don't put me in a straight jacket, in a padded room, alone


If they do the room will hopefully have a window so we can wave at you!


----------



## Bruce

I think when they said they would put you in a PADDED room, they didn't mean iPADDED!! Hard to use while wearing a straight jacket anyway.


----------



## Baymule

I hope this helps your poor ear. it doesn't sound like any fun at all. You better take us with you if they send you to the funny farm! 

Hopefully you can help your neighbor with the donkeys. She will get a new one every year, that one will grow up and breed also. It will become a mess over several years if she keeps them all. Maybe you can convince her to sell the babies while they are still cute. I know you are doing the best you can.


----------



## Baymule

A lady down the road from our property in Livingston started with a pair of donkeys. They had a foal. It was cute. A freaking herd of donkeys later, that got out and ran up and down the road, was a problem. They multiplied like a cat having kittens. She had somebody come round them all up and take them to the sale, where they probably got a one way ticket to Mexico.  I was thinking about them when I made the suggestion of getting the jack cut. 

Yes I would be shattered if I could no longer care for and keep Joe. But the difference is, I would take responsibility for him, if I had to shoot him myself, to keep him from suffering from ill care or no care. 

Your neighbor sounds like a sweet, lovely lady. Hardly the rough n' tumble hard asses that you and I are.  I feel for her, facing reality isn't easy for some folks. You are a good friend and neighbor to her.


----------



## Bruce

Does she have water out where the animals are? If not perhaps that could be run so she wouldn't have to carry anything but the end of a hose. No problem with water pipes freezing down there.


----------



## Baymule

Dirt therapy. 

We worked in the garden today, laying down cardboard, then loading the Mule with mulch and shoveling it out over the cardboard. DH is now snoozing in his recliner.


----------



## Rammy

Its too rainy here to think about a garden. Probably be end of March or April area before a garden can be plowed.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> this one was better than the last, room spun like a amusement ride, so found it was better to just close my eyes and pretend


I'm not sure if the room spinning with eyes open or closed would be worse!


----------



## Bruce

I bet he appreciates your attitude!


----------



## farmerjan

WOW when they they talk about a "person on steroids"......  you are their poster child!!!!!
Sounds like some good investments.  
Hope you get some results from the treatments on the ear/hearing.


----------



## Rammy

You got the woven not the welded, right?


----------



## Rammy

Well, you ARE on drugs, soooo.....


----------



## Rammy

You mean this?  Muhahaha!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Maybe in your "super crazed" drug induced state ya can pick up the fence poles...and as in the cartoons we grew up with....ya could ride along and just chunk 'em in the ground without digging and tamping the hole....then ya can unfurl that no-climb and stretch and slap it in place as ya spit the staples into the posts....fencing Done!!.....


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I think i went beyond dirt.. Bay lol.......I bleached  and scrubbed 12 x24 feed/ tool shed, scrubbed metal roof on goat barn, went to check on animals next door, no hay feed or water...had a come to Jesus  talk with neighbor about animals, came home did our chores,and just realized the steroid energy has arrived...get the hell outta my way, i am on a mission to get things done. Just told DH we are buying two more rolls of no climb fence tommrow...you can either help or we will pay for help but it is getting done....you can't  reason with a woman on  steroids,.....he is sooooo patient...I told him I can't  put up with me right now, how the heck are you doing this...answer, your fun to watch  and nobody could keep up with you so its just easier to go with the flow  going to get fencing, feed ......MRI .....then start painting sunday ......


Steroids do all THAT? DA-yuum…….


----------



## Baymule

Bite ME? I would go ballistic.


----------



## Mike CHS

I may go against the grain here but I give my dogs a break in just a few areas. I have herding dogs also where I expect instant and total obedience but I give them a few safe areas that are literally theirs with the kennel/crate being one of those places.  I have had occasions where a dog was afraid of contact for who knows what reason and they went under or behind something.  I expect a bite in that case from them out of fear.  I would never reach in to grab any of our dogs although they are super obedient.  I have been known to dump dogs out of a cage but I think you are putting them in a no win situation by reaching in to pull them out.


----------



## Mike CHS

Your other post came across as I was typing my response.  If the dog can't be controlled it would have to go.  You do a lot of rescues and there is no telling what this dog has gone through and it may not be capable of changing.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I may go against the grain here but I give my dogs a break in just a few areas. I have herding dogs also where I expect instant and total obedience but I give them a few safe areas that are literally theirs with the kennel/crate being one of those places.  I have had occasions where a dog was afraid of contact for who knows what reason and they went under or behind something.  I expect a bite in that case from them out of fear.  I would never reach in to grab any of our dogs although they are super obedient.  I have been known to dump dogs out of a cage but I think you are putting them in a no win situation by reaching in to pull them out.



There's your answer. The voice of reason.

Yes give her another chance and respect her safe place. If it means no chewys for her, so be it. Or maybe give them to her only outside.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm going to be the horrible one here.... I say put her down.  I gave a dog a second chance once.  It was my own dog and he bit me in the face. Short story:  My son and the dog had a hate/hate relationship.  The dog was trying to get into the house because he was scared of my son.  I came up behind the dog and bent over from behind him to reassure him. My bad - perhaps.   He thought I was my son and as I was down on his level he attacked my face.   I give him credit for being instantly  remorseful - he rolled over and presented his belly to me and tried his best to sink through the floor.

He got me above and below my right eye... a fraction of an inch either up or down and my eye would have taken the brunt.  I gave him a second chance.  A few weeks later he scooted out the door and went after a lady pushing a baby stroller down the street.  He bit her on the heel...thankfully she had on heavy shoes and wasn't injured - but that was the last chance.  He wasn't fearful then - he was aggressive.   We put him down within the next few days....     Broke my heart...


----------



## Rammy

I say give her another chance. You reached into her safe place and she was protecting her space. I had a dog bite me I rescued. We we playing and he bite me in the face. I realized after that I had pushed too far. My feelings were more hurt than my injury. He was remoresful after.
Kept him til he died. It was Cosmo. We have to remember they are dogs. Dogs see us as another dog, not that we are a human. Yes, I probably would of done the same thing you did, and Ive had several dogs that have been aggessive towards me. But I worked with them and they overcame thier fear and trust issues.
One dog I rescued, Ruby, would literally attack me just putting on her leash. I knew from the way she behaved it was from abuse from the former owner. One day I grabbed her by the throat when she was biting me and said, " Here's how it works in my house. Your nice to me, Im nice to you. You bite me, I strangle you." After that, no more problems. Once I gained her trust, I would play rough with her so she understood that it was ok to play rough and she wouldnt be punished. Im sure others wont agree with how I did it, but it worked for me.
Being a groomer, I work with alot if dogs who are fearful, downright aggressive, or just a$$holes. You learn to "read" a dog and I can sense whether ir not the dog is really just afraid, or just testing me to see what they can get away with. Some have figured out if they carry on like an idiot, the person, normally thier owner, will stop. Im not thier owner. I dont stop.
Now if its a case where the pet may injure themselves if I kept going, I stop and call the owner. Many cases has been just figuring out what they will let me do and work with them to gain more and more trust.
I think in Sophies case, you should let yourself calm down first, then evaluate your options. In Cosmos case, I wanted to give him back at first. Once I got over the hurt feelings, I realized my mistake.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like she needs some time and training. Always been fearful and all 8 or so months old? She must have been seriously abused as a young pup.


----------



## Rammy

Isnt it neat when a lightbulb moment hies off in your head?


----------



## Bruce

She has become your service dog! Or will if she can be trained to understand that she needs to hear for you.


----------



## Rammy

Cool.


----------



## farmerjan

There is nothing I can add.  I am glad you were able to step back, and able to listen to others ideas on the subject.  I don't have the answers.  Maybe this is the point where she learns to respect you, and you can respect her too while working out a Mutually beneficial relationship.


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that you and Sophie are working things out. I'm sure she realizes that she messed up.


----------



## Rammy

Take it easy and dont overdo it. Worry about getting better first.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Take it easy and dont overdo it. Worry about getting better first.


Hush woman! I'm thinking that since she's so full of piss and vinegar, that she could come to my place and we could really get some things done around here! LOL LOL


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Hush woman! I'm thinking that since she's so full of piss and vinegar, that she could come to my place and we could really get some things done around here! LOL LOL


Ahhhh, the plot thickens.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Ahhhh, the plot thickens.


Heck yeah! She's goofy as an outhouse rat, she wouldn't know the difference and probably wouldn't remember anyway. 
BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## Baymule

I thought you’d get a kick outa that.


----------



## Bruce

Are you suggesting that being psycho can get you discounts?


----------



## Baymule

I guess I'll have to take lessons from the master! LOL


----------



## Rammy

Aunty Em! Aunty Em! Theres no place like home. Theres no place like home.


----------



## Rammy

I love Cheech and Chong.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Earache my eye....


----------



## farmerjan

Glad the tests showed there are no tumors, or anything.  Not good as far as a "reason" for the hearing loss.  Another week til the next appt....Unfortunately, so many meds seem to cause/add to weight gain.


----------



## Bruce

My first 12 chicks (2012) were raised in a bathroom that we didn't use the tub. Probably 5'x8'. And yes, door closed due to cats. Hotter than Hades in there, not sure how any of us survived. But that was back before I knew that the "Must have ambient temp of 95°F the first week, dropping 5°F weekly" was a bunch of BS. Next 3 batches started in a Mama Heating Pad brooder setup. The 2015's were raised in the barn from 4 days by one of the 2012s. The 2017's and 2018's totally on MHP out in the barn at 4 days, no broody hen at the right time even though I PLANNED well based on broody history.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have lost four of the baby chicks, all the same little pale yellow ones, i think it gets too hot in that bathroom for them , have to keep door closed due to cat...., so probably will move them to master bath garden tub in bigger room, that way heat can dissapate  better......16 chicks and counting.....


Sorry about your chickies.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Congratulations on your second anniversary!  I bet your poor husband considers himself rich by being married to you. 

Senile texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy

Maybe the pred was working after all. And those shots.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope there's continued improvement!!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> he told my brother "he would drink my bath water"


Man's kinda kinky! 

Congrats on the new goats. No need for the wood splitter any more or do you have a second one?


----------



## Hens and Roos

that your ear keeps improving!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure sounds like goat "math" to me!!....


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> This is strange...i am hearing some sounds in my left ear.....i can actually  tell that the dryer is running in the other room.....three days ago totally deaf in that ear.....don't  want to count  my chickens before they hatch but...any improvement is just a blessing



So you can finally hear something out of that ear and it is the_ clothes dryer?_ I would prefer "The Stripper" by David Rose and my husband in a speedo.


----------



## Baymule

Yay on the goats! You are going to have so much fun with them!


----------



## Baymule

Goat math adds. Goat math multiplies. Goat math may divide temporarily, but soon reunites. Goat math DOES NOT SUBTRACT!


----------



## Bruce

You know, work will come to a standstill when the prednisone is gone


----------



## goatgurl

sure hope that ear just keeps improving little by little.  you are gonna need a vacation when the prednisone wears off, make plans now.  
congrats on the new girls.  that's gonna be so much fun.


----------



## Baymule

DH and I have "creep weight" the weight just creeps up on you until you look in the mirror and wonder who the heck is THAT?  We are on a Keto low carb/low calorie kinda sorta loose diet where we watch what we eat and heavily restrict carbs. Giving up carbs is hard. NO bowl of Coco Puffs cereal at night.  My waist line has already slimmed down. We are determined to get the weight off. 

Pred medicines will make you blow up like a dead roadkill hog in the sunshine on a hot Texas day. Not a lot you can do about that until you are off the Preds. Giving up smoking sure makes you a LOT healthier, but that also can put weight on because suddenly you can really taste food for the first time in many ?? years, and it is GOOD!  

You will get yourself back on track and going in the direction that you want to be going in.


----------



## Bruce

You got all the pens ready?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Can't wait to see them! Will you be keeping them all or selling a few?


----------



## GypsyG

New critters... YAY!!! 

I can't wait until I find a bigger place outside the city limits so I can get goats!

...and sheep... and pigs... and alpacas... 

Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## Bruce

But apparently not fond of burdock and stinging nettle. The 2 problem plants I have here.


----------



## GypsyG

Get you some rabbits... They love stinging nettle.  I dry it in my dried weed mix I make for winter feeding.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, the alpacas are good at finding the burrs in the burdock, they don't eat it. And they don't eat stinging nettle.



GypsyG said:


> Get you some rabbits... They love stinging nettle.  I dry it in my dried weed mix I make for winter feeding.


What breed of rabbits eat stinging nettle? There are wild rabbits here and I don't see any nettle disappearing unless I pull it out.


----------



## GypsyG

Bruce said:


> Yeah, the alpacas are good at finding the burrs in the burdock, they don't eat it. And they don't eat stinging nettle.
> 
> 
> What breed of rabbits eat stinging nettle? There are wild rabbits here and I don't see any nettle disappearing unless I pull it out.


Meat mutts.  My chickens seem to enjoy it too when cut and carried to their coop, but they don't seem overly zealous about it when they are free ranging my back yard.


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> Get yourself a Vermont big foot  flemish giant.... if it doesn't  eat them, then you can eat it !


The giant or the nettles?  Nettles actually make  pretty tasty cooked greens with a little bacon grease, some onions and a squeeze of lemon juice.


----------



## Bruce

So I've heard, but I'd rather they just not be here. I have enough weeding to do in the garden without tromping the field looking for young burdock and stinging nettle plants to pull out before they get big and harder to get out.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like your plan is coming together.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thanks Bruce, this is probably  the only place you can get all giddy over new fencing with HELP


True. And udders. And pictures of animals being born. I guess it is from our personal experiences/trials/tribulations with "farm work" that makes us so appreciative of others when they are going through the same things.


----------



## RollingAcres

GypsyG said:


> Nettles actually make pretty tasty cooked greens with a little bacon grease, some onions and a squeeze of lemon juice.


I read that the leaves can be used to make tea for allergy relief. I haven't tried it yet but I might. 
@Bruce you can pull those stinging mettle plants out and send them to me.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Confirmation from the neighbor....we have fence help for the weekend.  that will bring the goats to within 30 feet of my back door...talk about easy feeding !


That's great!


----------



## Baymule

Yes, BYH is that comforting place that we can come to and know that there are other people out there like us...….


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Was just laughing with DH and i asked him what animal would you  use to discribe  yourself....he answered a goat, i used warthog for myself ....they are pretty cool animals
> B&B Happy Wart Hogs


But can you stick your tail straight up when you run?


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> Was just laughing with DH and i asked him what animal would you  use to discribe  yourself....he answered a goat, i used warthog for myself ....they are pretty cool animals
> B&B Happy Wart Hogs


I'm a rabbit...

"I'm late! I'm late for a very important date!!"


I'm always in a hurry and always running  late.  My mom also used to always say I live in my own little wonderland too.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Too bad we all didn't  live within 100 miles of each other, lol....what a riot with everyone getting together ...


I think I am less than 200 miles from RA, though I don't know what part of the Capitol Region she is in.



RollingAcres said:


> I read that the leaves can be used to make tea for allergy relief. I haven't tried it yet but I might.
> @Bruce you can pull those stinging nettle plants out and send them to me.


Oh HELL no, you gotta pick them fresh yourself! You can make your tea here.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hearing loss is permanent in the left ear and there is a special hearing aide that i may be able to use to help recover some sounds.


Sorry to hear that it's permanent.


----------



## Bruce

Me too! Are they talking about a cochlear implant?


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I think I am less than 200 miles from RA, though I don't know what part of the Capitol Region she is in.


I'm close to Amsterdam. 



Bruce said:


> Oh HELL no, you gotta pick them fresh yourself! You can make your tea here.


They grow there, so you pick them.


----------



## Bruce

OK then, 3.5 hours, 180 miles.

Hey YOU are the one that wants the nettle not me, pick your own, free of charge! I'll even feed you if you do a good job.


----------



## RollingAcres

How far are you from Burlington? My MIL used to live in Milton VT but she moved back to NY a few months ago.


----------



## Bruce

25 miles north. Too bad she moved, you could easily come visit me when you visited her!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hearing loss is permanent in the left ear and there is a special hearing aide that i may be able to use to help recover some sounds.
> Its much better than being blind or other things that could get worse.



I really hate to hear that (no pun intended).  I hope you can get something to improve the hearing.  I guess you can use this to your advantage when your DH tells you something that you don't want to hear -- simply pretend you really didn't hear it!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> 25 miles north. Too bad she moved, you could easily come visit me when you visited her!


I know, that's too bad.


----------



## RollingAcres

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> you can use this to your advantage when your DH tells you something that you don't want to hear -- simply pretend you really didn't hear it!


Is that what you do to your Beautiful Gal?


----------



## greybeard

My wife has a shirt that is emblazoned across the front with just 2 words.

Not Listening!

I am not sure if she means she isn't listening to me or telling me I am not listening to her............


----------



## RollingAcres

Probably both.


----------



## Bruce

Wow


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> He asked me if i ever listened to loud music  really ?   Ummmm ya like it was far out dude...it was the late 60s and 70s.....


And now we know why you are deaf in one ear!


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about your hearing. That sucks. I get it on the loud music. Also gunfire, working in loud machine shops and welding shops. Earplugs helped, but not enough. I hope the hearing aids help you.


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am going to have to make some t shirts pointing to my left ear....deaf, blonde and far from dumb


Love that.....


----------



## farmerjan

I am sorry for your hearing loss.  But you will learn to compensate.  Plus you may "feel" vibrations, like you heard the washing machine.... Anything is better than the stuffed up feeling you were having.  Give it some time.  Not that you might get it back, but you may see some improvements.  Plus, normally, when one losses some or all of a "sense" the others compensate and become more acute.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> i will have to teach my animals how to sign language


You may note that with animals, sign language is all important. They don't really talk to each other unless they are pissed off.


----------



## Baymule

I use "sign language" when taking to my animals. It is body posture, soft, standing sideways, eyes down for a non threatening message. A full frontal, eye to eye, teeth bared is very aggressive, it is easy to speak, you just have to watch their language so you can talk to them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....and Bay left out the plastic bag....alter-ego.....
I sure talk to my animals....and have even provided them with a voice.....


----------



## GypsyG

B&B Happy goats said:


> He asked me if i ever listened to loud music  really ?   Ummmm ya like it was far out dude...it was the late 60s and 70s.....


If that question were presented to me under similar circumstances Id have to say "Yes, and now I have to turn it up even louder."


----------



## Mike CHS

I am pretty sure that Joe is all in approval.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> later in the day a truck jackedknifed in front of me, breaks truck and I were sideways up on two wheels


Oh my - that would make me pee my pants too, lol!  You be safe out there.   Glad you and Mel ended up together!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So happy to hear that!!....be careful on the trip.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

This is WONDERFUL NEWS about you ending up with Mel!  He has been a terrific companion for Joe, and I am sure he will be for you as well.  It is also wonderful that you got to meet the other BYH members.  They seem wonderful, and I hope to meet them as well some day.

I am really glad you weren't injured or worse in the near accident with the semi.  We have already lost one BYH member too soon and we dang sure don't want to lose another!

When you get settled, post picture of Mel and your family back home.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## RollingAcres

@B&B Happy goats I just saw the great news that you are Mel's new owner! Congratulations!!! 
I am so happy for you both! And I'm glad that you got to meet @Devonviolet and @Baymule and @LatestartersDaughter !


----------



## Bruce

Wow, time for a sleep break for sure! Glad you managed to come out almost unscathed.


----------



## Baymule

It was great to meet this crazy woman face to face yesterday. If we lived closer we’d get in soooo much trouble! LOL


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> It was great to meet this crazy woman face to face yesterday. If we lived closer we’d get in soooo much trouble! LOL


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like it is a good thing you don't Bay! Though I guess we could take up a BYH collection for bail money.


----------



## Hens and Roos

safe travels...to bad Mel can't help you with the driving!


----------



## Mike CHS

Look up to the top of the page where you are doing posts in your journal and you will see a tab labeled Members Backyard Journals.

Click on that and it will take you to the main page and almost at the top you will see "Post New Topic" so just put in the title of the thread then navigate down a little lower and you will see the open box for you to write your post.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Very happy Mel has a great new home


----------



## RollingAcres

Glad to hear you and Mel made it home safe!


----------



## Baymule

Now you need a T-shirt that says, MEL'S MOMMA


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I hope you are getting some much needed rest! 

Here’s a screenshot. I circled the post new thread button


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I hope you will post right here on your journal.  Mel is a part of your life now, and most likely I won't know about the thread if posted elsewhere.  I am interested in what goes on in your life!  I always enjoy reading your journal and posts.  Since the "Follow People" feature doesn't work the way I thought it did -- I am not sure what it does, but it certainly doesn't let me know of folks' posting in threads I don't already follow -- I probably won't know about your posts unless you happen to mention it here.  Just my thoughts.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I enjoy stalking you!  You are among my favorite to stalk!   Would you post a link to Mel's journal so that I can follow along?

I hope you can learn to drive comfortably without the risk of falling asleep.  You are too young (judging by your looks) to be falling asleep behind the wheel!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

We get stray dogs dumped out here. For those stupid *^$#$ idiots who think their dog is going to get a good home at some friendly farmer's place......uhhhh…..no it's not. It will be shot or become coyote bait. It will starve and eat garbage. We did get the county to come out and trap one that had puppies, but some of the puppies had already disappeared. 

Don't feel mean, you are protecting YOUR farm and YOUR animals from a dog that is known for having 235 pounds of pressure in it's bite.


----------



## Mike CHS

There is no reason to feel guilty.  There is a reason I have several weapons loaded and ready since any dog on our place will be shot.  Everyone in our little community is the same way and the result is we don't have packs of dogs around.


----------



## goatgurl

glad you made it home safely.  nothing like a near death experience to put things in focus.  
I hate to hear about the hearing loss being permanent.  I was really hoping it was slowly getting better.  
and congrats on the new bunnies.  i'm really glad I haven't bred mine yet, they would be bunnycicles here right now.


----------



## Daxigait

greybeard said:


> Came to mind suddenly...
> 
> View attachment 53562


Moment I caught of a friend's husband.  Loved the feeling.  Wish there were more like him.



I don't like posed photographs I love to catch moments.


----------



## Bruce

Left ear deafness has to make it harder to drive too, I think we don't consider everything that we do based on hearing until it isn't there.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> That was a great moment, ...you got to love a man who will scoot down to love up on a animal....that's  a good guy !


He is a good guy.  He was waiting with her.  She was up next for appraisal.  I was photographing the ones being appraised and happened to see that moment.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> That was a great moment, ...you got to love a man who will scoot down to love up on a animal....that's  a good guy !


He is fantastic in the show ring at making the goat the focus.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> oh ya just got to laugh at it all......enjoy our animals and live life to the fullest....



Miss @B&B Happy goats,

You so much amaze me!  You seem to so often smile or laugh at the troubles that come your way.  You truly live the saying "When life gives you lemons, make lemonade!"  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Finnie

RollingAcres said:


> Glad to hear you and Mel made it home safe!


Me too! I was worried about you falling asleep. 



Baymule said:


> Don't feel mean, you are protecting YOUR farm and YOUR animals from a dog that is known for having 235 pounds of pressure in it's bite.


I agree, you weren't mean. If the pepper spray convinced that dog to stay away, then you probably saved its life.


----------



## goatgurl

yup, what finnie said.  hope you've seen the last of him.
since the ear won't be getting any better you can do like me and use the phrase "say again" or "pardon" a lot.  that's how I get thru my day.


----------



## Baymule

Haha I bet you are in bed early tonight. Hope you get it all done.


----------



## Baymule

Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Bruce

Either when you least expect it or least want it due to foul weather or appointments you just can't miss!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya never know....she just might be kind enpugh to wait for ya to be there.....


----------



## Bruce

Only if she's never gotten her hooves on a copy of the Doe Code!


----------



## Bruce

Then you have only yourself to blame, goats don't have social media, they would have no way to find out about the Doe Code. But NOOOOO, YOU had to post it right in front of their faces!


----------



## Baymule

Trip peed on my screened porch. It is now his and under his protection. So going off that, your hay is now protected and under Mel's protection. Makes ya' all warm and fuzzy all over don't it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can just imagine the learning curve that ya are dealing with....and one thing to be thankful for, is that all seem to be "settling in" pretty good together....just remember the more comfortable he becomes in your boundaries, his mind will wonder beyond the "horizon"....Gabbie certainly does....


----------



## Southern by choice

Hate to tell ya, but that is kinda normal.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cowboy is terrible at peeing on everything...hay...feed barrels...water buckets...argh!  I get it - its what he does and I have accepted it as normal behavior. 

 BUT, he even pees on a leftover treat - barf!  I don't know if he goes back later and eats it...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ha, lol.  Some days it would pertain to both, lol!!

But, here's Cowboy's thread.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cowboy-it-doesnt-get-better-than-this.33592/#post-426422


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks!  He's quite a guy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya could always get a wet suit and a mask....then just peel it all off....


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, you ARE going to stink to Kingdom come. That’s going to be a fun ride. LOL


----------



## Bruce

Sir Rocky is YOUR buck or the neighbors?
Probably need a 5 gallon bucket of Devon's soap to clean her car!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Ya, well i an not so sure how the goats will feel about it, lol...will just have to tell them its their price they pay for protection


 Mel's running a protection racket??? I thought he was more upstanding than that.


----------



## Mike CHS

I assume that goats are like sheep and when they need to pee, they just let it go?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I've found baking soda to be the best way to get the stink off.

When it's really nasty I'll make a paste of dawn dish soap and baking soda. Works every time!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yes, works great to get the odor off your hands.

I'd be tempted to use a few cups of baking soda in a soapy water bucket and use a rag to wash him down. 
Vinegar never seems to do much


----------



## Baymule

Just brew up a strong pot of coffee and drench him in it......it will have to do until you get your paws on some WILBURS WONDER SOAP!


----------



## Bruce

So maybe you need a trailer for Sir Rocky so at least he isn't stinking you up in the car, not to mention the car itself?

And just where do buck stink from? Is it like scent glands on the back? Maybe a nice application of Depends would keep it down? 

Yes, spoken like a true city boy who knows nothing about goats other than the basics.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wait, did I miss something? Bruce is heading down to FL?


----------



## Bruce

Going to help @CntryBoy777 and his wife move their stuff from MS to FL. Help a bit at their house then visit/help at @B&B Happy goats place (and I get to meet Mel and scrub his jowls ) and they will take me to the airport to come home. Unfortunately there are some BYHers who were also going to help but timing is bad so I'll miss meeting them.


----------



## Bruce

I'd rather play with the animals and help where an extra pair of hands can be useful! Of course I might need some "climate breaks", dang hot down there, though Accuweather says it should be tolerable.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't forget to pack any of your allergy stuff....we have plenty of pollen in the air.....


----------



## Bruce

Geez, pays to take care of your teeth AND your hearing. Not that you had any control over the latter. I'll try to remember to talk to your right side


----------



## Baymule

My Mom paid $6,000 for her hearing aids. Highway robbery.


----------



## Bruce

And according to both my 94 Y/O father in law and his 101+ year old sister, even at that price and all the 'features' they have now, they still aren't very good. Especially when there is a lot of background noise around.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Neat to hear Bruce is going to get some BYH meetings in. 

Mel’s antics crack me up. Being altered may not fix his marking since he’s already adopted that habit. 

Buck stink...I like Odoban, Eucalyptus scent. I use some with the soap when I wash my hands. I also add it to laundry that has buck stink. I’ve also found it to be great for so many other farm and human kid smells! We are scent sensitive and the eucalyptus doesn’t aggravate anyone.


----------



## Baymule

Cute little kids! I'm waiting on pictures of the new goats!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now see there.....she waited for ya!!.....


----------



## Mike CHS

The first Navy schools I went to were in Brunswick (where the big FBI training facility is now).


----------



## Mike CHS

The fishing trip was a bust - I'm home now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope they settle in easy for ya....that grain will make em your newest bestest Friend....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the new mouths to feed!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Things have a way of working out - you got what you wanted and got rid of something else.  It works!


----------



## Baymule

I would say you came out ahead on that trade. Yes, they need a little TLC, but you know how to do that. You got the perfect dog for the future goat herd, and they look pretty darn nice to me!


----------



## Baymule

How many goats did you get? Fresh milk!


----------



## Bruce

So I DON'T get to help with kidding?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Memo to self...don't  carry eggs in your shirt , yep...for sure one will break, run down the tummy and into the jeans


----------



## Baymule

I pull my T-shirt into a pouch to carry eggs.


----------



## Bruce

Shall I bring you a basket? We have WAY too many baskets, DD1 likes to collect them then they just sit and collect dust. I might feel a bit silly sitting on a plane with an empty woven basket in my lap though


----------



## Bruce

I've been known to put 2 or 3 eggs in each of my jacket pockets. Did manage to break one once.


----------



## Baymule

I never carry the stupid basket back to the coop, hence the t-shirt.


----------



## Devonviolet

You tell them like it is, B&B!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> You really CAN'T fix stupid. ...who does that ???? I would never walk into a area that I KNEW was protected  by a LGD ....   or a regular protection dog


Let alone walk into someone else’s back yard, without being invited! How RUDE is that????


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Bruce

Me too (or three).  Have they had carte blanche access to your animals in the past? If so, now they know that isn't OK any more. If not


----------



## Bruce

Yeah some people think all dogs are either pets or vicious property protectors and you can tell the difference easily. LGD's are different though my original (mis)understanding was that they were people unfriendly other than with "their people". Learned that when you are with the owner they can tell you are OK ... AT THAT TIME. Doesn't mean you can come back later without the owner and they will think you are their BFF.


----------



## Baymule

LGD dog signs need to be a warning, but not about a "bad" dog.

I just went looking and found a great sign! OSHA compliance!

https://www.compliancesigns.com/OCE...MI08ffj_iR4QIVch-tBh3u8gOcEAQYASABEgIC9PD_BwE


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Baymule said:


> LGD dog signs need to be a warning, but not about a "bad" dog.


Nice!  Will be ordering some of those.


----------



## Bruce

"Do not enter without escort." 

That means don't come alone but you can enter if you bring your spouse/sibling/BFF right?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> "Do not enter without escort."
> 
> That means don't come alone but you can enter if you bring your spouse/sibling/BFF right?


No Bruce. "Escort" ……….. paid hooker.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## Bruce

Oh, THAT kind of escort! 

OK if I come to your place, where do I find the "escorts" so you'll let me in?
And can I send her off to her next job soon as I'm through the gate? I don't think DW would like me hanging around with an "escort" let alone spending money to hire one.


----------



## Bruce

Mel wouldn't bite me. He knows me and knows I am a friend, he just doesn't know it YET


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

B&B Happy goats said:


> He sure can tell if i don't like someone....they get a low deep growl.


I bet Mel gets a strange look on his face when you do that!


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Bruce

HomeOnTheRange said:


> I bet Mel gets a strange look on his face when you do that!




Kinda like a neighbor making goat sounds?

I have heard that LGDs are really good at sizing people up. If someone comes around and Mel doesn't like them, you should be on high alert. He's going to love me because I have loved him since he was a juvenile in Colorado. He just doesn't know it. If I didn't have that "wife can't deal with the LGD working at night" problem I would have put my hat in the ring. 1,400 miles one way isn't too far to go for a really good dog


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> Kinda like a neighbor making goat sounds?
> I have loved him since he was a juvenile in Colorado.
> 1,400 miles one way isn't too far to go for a really good dog



But you didn't love him when he was a pup in NC?! 




That second part IS true!


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> But you didn't love him when he was a pup in NC?!


I didn't know him then.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is a Great pic @Goat Whisperer !!....so cute!!!....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Yep! Mel was "Orange Collar".

Blue was "blue collar" and Simba (at a local farm here in NC) was "green collar". All the pups were really nice dogs, but these three were SBC's favorites.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya planning on raising some pygmies?....


----------



## Bruce

Mel is going to get a lot of tummy rubs from those pygmies ... as they walk under him.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah on the boat sale. Didn't know you had one and were trying to sell but more money in your goat shed .... er I mean your pocket.


----------



## Baymule

You are getting things rearranged to your liking. Who needs a boat anyway? They are just a hole in the water that you dump money in....kinda like goats, sheep, horses....just a hole in your pocket that you dump money into......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry the deal on the boat turned into a "dud".....goat "math" only works when more are going "out", than are coming "in"....and just think if those does have trips....
Could be plenty of "new faces" around for ya.......


----------



## Bruce

He has your address, remember?


----------



## Bruce

I could get past strike 2 & 3, just ignore his poor taste. Strike 4 was the big problem.

How heavy is this boat? What sort of boat is it?


----------



## Bruce

Then you better set the price $2K higher, everyone wants to think they got a good deal and that means dickering down the price.

I did a search, theoretically the boat weighs between just under 1,100 and just under 1,300 pounds. Frankly, I can't see where the weight of the boat has anything to do with whether it will "fit" in his fishing hole. Anything classified as a bass boat is intended to travel from place to place at speed then anchor or troll. Sounds like he needs a jon boat with a 5 HP motor.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, needs nothing more than a jon boat for that. Wonder why he thought he needed a bass boat.


----------



## Baymule

You are in Florida. People have boats. There will be somebody that wants your boat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, the guy has a "honey hole" and he is interested in a boat....he wishes and dreams of owning a decent boat that he can use in other places, but it is the "honey hole" that it has to work in...no different than going to get a car and test driving a different model than ya intend to buy.....


----------



## Bruce

I guess he wouldn't want your boat either @CntryBoy777, clearly would weigh too much.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, it has an inboard engine....tho, I haven't gotten thru the green briars that are covering it........and I need more of my tools to clear around it....then, I may get a look inside of it....tho, I have heard some banging in there, and Gabbie alerts to that spot....often....so, there may be some vermin or a cat utilizing it atm.....


----------



## Baymule

It might make a real nice flower bed!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> It might make a real nice flower bed!


I'm thinking about putting some herbs in pots on the front deck, growing trailing herbs on the edge and bunch herbs behind.....still thinking....


----------



## Bruce

Will be interesting to see just how junked up it is inside.


----------



## Bruce

That is sad,is it common?


----------



## Bruce

I guess you will no longer be able to pretend you don't hear DH when he asks you to do something you would rather not do 

Now see, with that very colorful noise blocker we won't have to remember which ear to talk to. It is the other one! Glad you have some decent hearing back.


----------



## Bruce

Phew! I was dreading meeting that devil


----------



## Baymule

Purple and pink ear plug...... I would expect nothing less from you. Life is what it is. You can choose to laugh every day or you can choose to be a grump. I love you for your over the top fantastic attitude, your outstanding humor in the face of adversity and your unwavering commitment to LIVE every moment of your life. 

So..... where is a picture of this attractive accessory?


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> So @Bruce   you get to smell like a young buck again !


And what smell would that be? Eau de Phew??


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I DON'T HAVE TO RIDE IN CAR WITH SIR ROCKY to the vet tommrow, going to have a vet come here next tuesday to fix his scurs.... i won't stink like a nasty young buck  can ya tell I is HAPPY


Yipee for no ride in the car with the nasty stinky buck!



B&B Happy goats said:


> So @Bruce ...are you up to some goat rodeo on tuesday ? I will need someone  to help me hold  Sir Rocky while the vet works on his horns....not sure what exactly he will find as a solution...but am sure we will needs some extra hands  ........  you get to smell like a young buck again !


You gonna wash him with @Devonviolet's goat soap first?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You gonna wash him with @Devonviolet's goat soap first?


Wilbur gave his life for that soap!! and the plate sized pork chops we had for supper tonight...


----------



## Bruce

I don't guess you'll be driving through Senatobia, MS where you could drop off 3 Wilber chops with @CntryBoy777, he'll arrive Wednesday late afternoon/early evening most likely


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I don't guess you'll be driving through Senatobia, MS where you could drop off 3 Wilber chops with @CntryBoy777, he'll arrive Wednesday late afternoon/early evening most likely


No, we're going to miss Mississippi entirely.


----------



## rachels.haven

This line of thought makes me happy that my feelings towards "buck musk" range from they smell nice, to they smell okay in the fall. Does not mean I want to get peed on though, and sometimes my family does not want to ride in the car with me or let me into bed if I forget to change AND wash with the special soap or degreaser.


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> My oh my..it's  loud out there....roosters, donkeys,  goats, cows ...and Mel barking ....this is going to be a adjustment for us all


DH was recently been “gifted” with a pair of hearing aids. It has taken a while to figure out how to put them in and adjust the settings. We tried going to a local hearing aid store, that sells that brand.  When they thought he had bought them new, the charge was $90. When they realized he didn’t buy them, all of a sudden, the charge went to $350!!!       HUH??? What changed?  We already determined they fit. All he needed was help figuring out the settings.    That appointment got cancelled REAl fast!!!

So, after playing with the aids and settings, they are working fine . . . Sans $350 charge.  

So,, now he is getting used to all the noises he hasn’t heard in a long time. . ... the keys banging on the dash, of the truck, (as we drive down the road), the guineas in the yard (with their INCESSANT CACOPHONY), rooster’s crowing, the clock ticking, the sounds of trucks coming up our gravel road, and high pitched voices of some women on TV.  He says he is finally starting to get used to it though.  It has DEFINITELY been an adjustment.  

ETA:  But, at least now I don’t have to talk louder and repeat myself, and he hears what I am actually saying, and not some off the wall weird conglomeration of words.


----------



## Devonviolet

@B&B Happy goats. Read my ETA, on my last post. You will get a kick out of that one.


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well my custom plug for my deaf ear was $75.... my hearing aid was $3500...it has to be particular one due to my one sided hearing


   YIKES!!!   

We had heard they could cost that much or more!  That is why we were thrilled when these were given to us.  However, there was no guarantee they would fit or work, as there are so many shapes and sizes of ear canals. So, we were thrilled when, after playing with them for a while, DH was able to get them to work. No thanks to that hearing aid place.     If they hadn’t gotten greedy, they could have at least gotten $90 dollars from us, to check them out.  They already had a hearing test, that we had paid $125 for a couple years ago. We just couldn’t pay the $5500 they wanted for hearing aids at that time.     
And of course, insurance doesn’t pay for hearing aids!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> When they thought he had bought them new, the charge was $90. When they realized he didn’t buy them, all of a sudden, the charge went to $350!!!   HUH??? What changed?


Sleazy greedy b@stards.



B&B Happy goats said:


> .now its a ear piercing cock a doodle doo...i keep telling them to quit or your going into roo soup !


You can always take it out at night, then you can sleep in


----------



## Bruce

I expect I will! The closest roosters here are about 450' away. They aren't loud that far off.


----------



## Bruce

Oh, I hope it isn't peafowl mating season!! We had I think 4 pair at college. During the appropriate time of year the males would head up to the top of the dorms and sound off. About make a person deaf!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Sleazy greedy b@stards.


EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Sleazy greedy b@stards.


EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Mel really looks content.  Good job by all of you folks down there.


----------



## Baymule

There is nothing like a BYH weekend!! What a bunch of good looking folks! Mel looks like he is enjoying all the attention!


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 60315


That is such a great picture! So glad y'all get to meet each other and have a great gathering. The big boy is so handsome!


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce just can't help himself...….stealing Mel's thunder...….

Just to help with Bruce's feelings...…. Bruce you are a handsome guy too!


----------



## Bruce

Thanks Bay, you are generous.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> BRUCE says thank you


You're welcome @Bruce ! 
@CntryBoy777 and Mel are handsome too!


----------



## Southern by choice

Just love the pictures and the BYH community meeting up with each other.
It really is special to see so much care for one another from people that would never have met otherwise. 
Our critters seem to open the doors for such great friendships all over the country.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, another day in the liquid Sunshine State


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I don't believe that he'll melt, if he gets wet.........and since this is summer weather for him....it is like swimming without having to go to a beach.........however, he has earned a couple of easy days, so he can catch his breath, we don't want to send him home all wore out....they'll never let him come visit again if we do that....


----------



## SA Farm

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well i will confess before Bruce posts the pictures... Sir Rockey did pee on me ....firtst my leg...no major problem. Second time was as i was bent down holding him while the vet was cutting his second scur...this time on the right side of my face, neck and hair.......gosh, I love that buck


And he loves you!


----------



## Bruce

The rain kindly did stop before we started on the goat chores next door. First up

 
Two bucklings born this morning. Here is @B&B Happy goats holding one.

Next we fashioned some makeshift barriers for 2 stalls so the mommas and their kids could have some private space. 
Also put a tarp on the gate to block the  one to breeze.

Still 1 more to kid, she's really big


 

After that the vet showed up (had an emergency call that held him up). Rocky was brought out
 
Then brought over to B&B's for the deed
 
 

Lest you think I did nothing useful while this was going on, I was dutifully holding the hot iron and making sure I didn't fry myself while taking pictures. After that picture was taken I handed the iron off and held the back end of the goat down while the vet did a little cleanup on the second horn. Small goats are surprising strong.


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like goat pee shampoo to make your hair shiny and healthy! LOL LOL 

Bruce you look like you are having fun!


----------



## CntryBoy777

How could he not be having fun @Baymule ?....it is always funny when ya ain't the one getting peed on....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, what has me Laughing is that last pic that @Bruce posted.....Mel is smelling your shoe or rear and it looks as if ya are doing the same to another.........the "captions" for that keep running thru my head......


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, what has me Laughing is that last pic that @Bruce posted.....Mel is smelling your shoe or rear and it looks as if ya are doing the same to another.........the "captions" for that keep running thru my head......


There really is a buck in there somewhere.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now that is a situation that the definition of "buck" could really have "importance"....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm surprised ya didn't get them hooves in the air....especially after the "spray nozzle" had sprung a "leak"....I figured ya would go for the Gusto!!.....
Hope ya can find some "balance" with the hearing....is it working?....


----------



## Mike CHS

Getting the hearing straightened  out a bit has to be wonderful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds good!!...and hope it continues to get better and kinda planes out with some added "fine tuning"......


----------



## Mike CHS

I think exciting is probably an understatement but I'm just glad you are happy.


----------



## Baymule

Does this mean that next time we meet I don't have to yell at you?  Seriously I am delighted that you are getting it all sorted out. Hearing in one ear and turning off all the buzz in the other, you are good as new again.


----------



## Bruce

Fun at B&B's


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Fun at B&B's
> View attachment 60456



If ya need me to come get ya just let me know.....no $$ for bail, tho.....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Bruce said:


> Fun at B&B's
> View attachment 60456


I can be there in 26 hours if I drive straight with no stops!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Fun at B&B's
> View attachment 60456


Oh how wonderful!!! Did you get to meet the neighbors?


----------



## Bruce

Thankfully not. Went to a fast food place for lunch yesterday (including a first, fried pickles). 4 unmarked cars, 2 more showed up. Then the flack jackets came out. We chose not to see where they were going. No idea what was going on.


----------



## Bruce

Quads from Daisy, 2 of each. The little one is the next bottle baby 


   
No I'm not taking her home.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

Bruce if you took goats home, your family would never let you sell any and pretty soon you would be covered up with goats. Best that you admire them on the pages of BYH. LOL LOL What fun to get to hold and cuddle a baby goat with none of the responsibility!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh how Sweet!!..... .....which one was Daisy?...and where are the other 3?
Glad Bruce was able to be there to see/hold them before he "spreads" his wings and flies North.........sure wish ya Safe travels, my Friend!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Very true Bay!

The other three are next door with their mother. I think the stork brought the little black and white one, the others are all brown.

Daisy is the big wide brown doe I posted a picture of before.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just soooo Cute!!....glad ya are able to be a surragate for the little one.....and she is doing really well....just don't work Bruce too hard before ya get him to the plane.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, there is another "smitten" by @Bruce ......Gabbie is still "tracking" him....in and out of the house....anything that has his scent on it....even after the rain.....
 ....she was playing with this limb, when she got a wiff and dropped it immediately and trailed it to an area that Bruce and I were standing....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got an "action" pic of her today, a neighbor over to the side was listening to what I believe....he called music........however, it was thru pandora or alexa, or some other kinda thing and when the voice came on Gab ie "brilled up" and her tail more upright.........


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like he was enjoying himself.


----------



## Baymule

Reckon Bruce will go home and get some goats? LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

He could always get 3-4 wethers....no "math" that way....but would get some help in the outside maintanence.....tho the predator pressure would certainly be of concern and adding hours of "gotta-be-done"....irregardless of the weather....work, may not be the "defintion" of the word "fun" that he has in mind.....


----------



## Baymule

And isn't he having a lot more fun in life, going along with your madness..... Oh, the things we do to our husbands.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think @Bruce is going to have to schedule another visit!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> When we got home our neighbor that you helped , had people helping her catch the two pigs.....soooo we went to help. No more pigs at her house


  I think your life will be easier with fewer animals to chase around. When we went over in the morning Ethyl was outside the fence. Took another neighbor and me a fair bit of herding and some time to get her back in with Lucy. Hopefully their new owner will be able to do something with their skin issues.



Baymule said:


> Reckon Bruce will go home and get some goats? LOL


No, you already told me I shouldn't   IF I got goats, I guess they would have to be cashmere so they would have some purpose. But since we've not done anything with the alpaca fiber other than shove it in big contractor bags, I don't guess we would do any better with goat fleece.

Bay, if your "soil" looks anything like Fred and Barb's I am in awe that any of you can grow anything. Pure sand. I'd happily trade 10 yards of my 'soil' for that sand, add some compost and we all might be able to grow stuff much more easily!

I tried to get Mel in my carry-on bag but I started with his tail and when it didn't fit I gave up.  

No more bottle babies AFTER these two, right? 
Right ... until the next ones need assistance. Hopefully your does will be able to care for their own, you have your hands full with the 2 bottle babies and Rocky.

Barb, returning to VT isn't going to do much for pollen allergies. The car was backed up against an exterior wall (4' "pony", open above that to the next floor). I had to wash the yellow pollen off the windshield before I set off. I will dutifully take my Aller-tec pills. 

I much enjoyed my time with my BYH friends. I'm glad I was able to help a little and appreciate the hospitality at both Florida residences.

Time to go shopping.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it sounds like Leon is really trying to help ya out...it won't be long before he is "smitten"........Leon is a good man!!....let us get some rest and semblance of order and we'll come help ya out for a day....course that would be around 8-9am before we'd arrive....gotta have daylight....those "blue strobe lights" tend to strain my eyes....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> ....course that would be around 8-9am before we'd arrive....gotta have daylight....


Move up here! Sunrise is 6:30 now, most of the snow has melted and it is 40°. OK, that last part might not be a strong inducement.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It does take an hour and a half to drive up there, remember.....


----------



## Baymule

Yes @Bruce, my soil is pure sand. Just like beach sand. The grand daughters love to come over and play in it.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> then we come inside to feed the two bottle baby's and afterwards Willy starts talking smack to Tilly and is curling his lip and getting ready to mount her...


 I hope he didn't knock her over, is she walking around more now?


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you just need an opinion from a 3rd party to make you see the light.


----------



## Bruce

Not necessarily a big mistake. When one gets older they can't do all they did before. I think getting her to buy into that is what is needed. Not an easy thing I'm sure.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, yes. Since it seems she's not held up her half of the business.


----------



## CntryBoy777

May just need to do some "fine tuning" on the understanding of the agreement on the "partnership"....especially, if it seems to be "one-sided".....


----------



## CntryBoy777

That had to be a great experience on your part....I just love the interaction between animals.....especially the babies....they all just want to Play".....


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, no pictures of the kids with Sofie?? OK, I'm not surprised


----------



## Baymule

I love it! Those are some cute pictures.


----------



## Baymule

I love my upright freezers. I bought plastic storage tubs at Walmart and organized them.I have a tub for frozen okra (try stacking that), cream corn, greens, and the rest of my veggies. Then I have tubs for pork, lamb and chicken. Why didn't I think of that sooner? Years of opening the freezer door and it throwing something at me......


----------



## Baymule

Get an upright, they take up less floor space. Open the door and everything is right there instead of standing on your head, digging  to the bottom of a chest freezer.


----------



## Baymule

The before picture.  I put one bin in it to see how it would work. 







After


----------



## Baymule

Suck it up and buy a big one. You'll be glad you did. My washer/dryer are stacked to make space for my freezer. Then I got another one and we put it on the porch in a nook that I was going to put my commercial sewing machine in.....sigh.....oh well. 

The porch freezer.


----------



## Bruce

The goats are looking cute!!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Had a talk with neighbor, i am selling the kids...they are on Cl for sale.
> Have picked out two doe's to keep from the eight kids born, the rest we are selling....






B&B Happy goats said:


> but it needs to be small or it would have to go out on back porch...and i don't want it there !


It is a very nice screened porch, maybe you could hide it with classy decoration. However, as you point out, the electricity to keep it cold would break the bank. 

Hmmm, somehow I missed the incubator and chicks in the bathtub.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What kind of legumes ya planning on planting?


----------



## Baymule

When I had a large rabbitry, I had a chicken coop attached to it. It was a great arrangement. The chickens were safe from predators, being in an enclosed barn, they scratched up the rabbit poop, eating fly larve, dropped feed and kept everything smell free. The only drawback was the rabbits would get ear mites from the chickens, but a monthly eye dropper of mineral oil took care of that before it got started. If I were to have rabbits again, I would definitely include chickens with them again. But, DH doesn't like rabbit meat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have ya given any thought of other seed to go with it?....it is not like a grass....it is more of a plant....the extension service in your county can steer ya in the right direction....they are "tied" to the Univ Fla.....I'm not familiar with mixtures here, as of yet.....but, wanted ya to think about it....no need to waste $$ on something that won't grow well...or had ya gotten the right "variety", all would be well.....just sayin.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Uh-oH!!...............I was planning on some research, so guess I have a "reason" to get started...


----------



## Devonviolet

Southern by choice said:


> Just love the pictures and the BYH community meeting up with each other.
> It really is special to see so much care for one another from people that would never have met otherwise.
> Our critters seem to open the doors for such great friendships all over the country.


And around the world, I might add.  We may not be able to meet in person, because of all the miles between us (across the seas), but we have some amazing members across the pond, as well - @Sheepshape and @Sumi come to mind.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> But, DH doesn't like rabbit meat.


Tell him it is chicken, specially seasoned.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> Suck it up and buy a big one. You'll be glad you did. My washer/dryer are stacked to make space for my freezer. Then I got another one and we put it on the porch in a nook that I was going to put my commercial sewing machine in.....sigh.....oh well.
> 
> The porch freezer.


Looks good Bay!

We have two upright freezers and have been using plastic boxes to organize our freezers for years. Here is our meat storage


----------



## Daxigait

You could send me his share of the rabbit


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can't let someone else's mental issues become your own.....


True words!  Sorry you're dealing with this - stepping away sounds like the best solution.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have brought the two kids back to neighbor, ...she has now decided that she doesn't  want to sell any kids...I told her I am not doing this anymore....I am done,
> You can't  let someone  else's  mental  issues become your own.....


Dang, not even one whole day between sell and no sell!! It's a wonder you aren't crazy.


----------



## Baymule

Great. An animal hoarder neighbor. That's just what you needed. It's easy to feel sorry for the animals and "help" . Feel for you.

I rigged up a 2x4 for hanging rabbits from. I spaced nails about 4" apart and made string loops. I made two slip loops from the string and looped it over both of the rabbit's hind legs, hanging them up for skinning and gutting. A bucket placed underneath caught all the offal. I broke their neck with a hammer handle, then cut the head off after I got them hung up. I could hang 6 at a time, I got really fast. LOL


----------



## Hens and Roos

B&B Happy goats said:


> It makes me sick to see such nice goats live like they do.....doesn't  cost a penny to clean a barn, or a water bucket....



I hear you about keeping things clean!  We like clean water to drink so why wouldn't the animals!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's so sad....but, it sounds like her family needs to have an animal "intervention" or something, but doing for others is okay, if ya got the time to spend....but, when ya got things to do for yourself....well, ya gotta focus on your "future"....


----------



## Rammy

Cant you alert the animal welfare people? Sounds like animal cruelty to me.


----------



## Baymule

Not cruelty in the breaking the law type of animal care. They have water, it's green, but they have water. They have shelter, not very clean, but shelter. The animals might not have the best of care, but they are not uncared for enough to warrant the law's intervention. It takes starving, bony, sick animals and scatter a few dead ones around, it makes for better TV ratings on the six o'clock news.


----------



## Bruce

Hens and Roos said:


> I hear you about keeping things clean!  We like clean water to drink so why wouldn't the animals!


Depends. If you are one of my chickens you prefer water in a mud puddle to clean water in the bowl.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Bruce said:


> Depends. If you are one of my chickens you prefer water in a mud puddle to clean water in the bowl.



true...our chickens do the same thing but at least they have a choice!


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have brought the two kids back to neighbor, ...she has now decided that she doesn't  want to sell any kids...I told her I am not doing this anymore....I am done,
> You can't  let someone  else's  mental  issues become your own.....


She'll sell them readily enough when it begins costing her wallet hard enough, and when fly season begins and internal and external parasites make the animal's lives miserable and they start dropping dead from worm load. Of course, that also means YOU will probably have more parasites spilling across the line of all kinds as well, so hopefully she comes to her senses before it begins to affect your property and your livestock. 

It is always imperative to pay attention to stocking rates per any given size property. Too many offspring retained means a LOT of unnecessary work, extra management and expense, not to mention health risks to the animals. She needs to learn the old adage of 'Cull hard and cull often'.


----------



## Bruce

Geez, you have to take care of everything and everyone! He sure is lucky if he rear ended at 60 MPH.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad ya had room to swerve and miss it....ya sure don't need anything like that happening.....ya hear from the fencing company?.....glad there weren't serious injuries involved....


----------



## Mike CHS

I was pretty sure you would get tired of sharing the majority of the burden.  I have no doubt you do what you can and when you can but you don't like to be taken advantage of.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> then that makes me happy


HAPPY is GOOD!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

One of the hardest things to accept here was that nobody gets in a hurry and getting something done on schedule may mean a schedule that takes 4 or 5 times what you have in mind.


----------



## Baymule

Country people have a schedule, maybe not_ your_ schedule, but_ their_ schedule. LOL


----------



## Rammy

Aint that the truth! You call to get a quote or have someone come out to fix something, it takes forever. Thats frustrating.


----------



## Mike CHS

We got our first quote on our working area roofing two months ago and still haven't gotten the final after we made a couple of changes.  )


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds as if her "tranny" is slipping just a bit.....


----------



## Rammy

Ya think?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hey....sometimes to get a "break", ya have to recognize it so ya can Enjoy it.........."catch your breath" and try to suck enough "air" to make it Up the next "hill"....."Life" is Good, but the next "adventure" is certainly "lurking".....if it gets too quiet, then just turn the gain up on the "sonic ear"....you'll start hearing something fairly soon.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope you get some painting done!  We are cold with rain today so nothing much outside getting done here today


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are pushing 90° here thru the wknd.....last "cooler breath" comes on monday with a high of 77, then right back up........I would be willing to do a little "mixing" if I could....be nice for both of us....


----------



## Bruce

Set Mel on the moles, maybe he'll crunch them.


----------



## Mike CHS

It may not be practical but I plant Marigolds in all of my garden beds. It repels moles and also works with other pests.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have ya physically laid eyes on a mole?....there are mole rats in this "neck of the woods".....very destructive....and absolutely the ugliest thing I've ever seen.....I bet Sophie will help ya out with either, but true moles she would....


----------



## CntryBoy777

They make "colonies" underground and can affect a fairly large area with tunnels and rooms....I killed one with a shovel once.....snuck up behind the hole and as it tossed sand out I stabbed with the shovel....I always have a sharp shovel.....luckily it was the only one.....


----------



## Baymule

The moles are attracted by grubs. June bug grubs are a tasty treat, they must be because my chickens go nuts for them. Get some milky spore and spread it. It kills the grubs.


----------



## Bruce

Or BT


----------



## Mike CHS

Moles also eat earth worms.


----------



## Baymule

My dogs dig craters trying to catch them. Sometimes they get one. We find dead ones in the yard. Paris buries hers, digs it up, walks around with it, proud of herself. I've seen her with a dried out, mummified very dead mole, still proud of herself.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have never seen a dog that didn't like to roll and wiggle all over a good 4-5day old dead mole.....I've never witnessed a dog or cat eating one, but they will kill it and stash it waiting for just the right moment to enjoy the roll....


----------



## Hens and Roos

B&B Happy goats said:


> Looking like a day of rain is on its way today....going to cook some rabbit that i sent to camp freezer last week....this is our first time eating rabbit meat, sure hope we like it, still have more to send to camp.....



We like to cook ours in the oven with a few strips of bacon on top to help add some fat.  We kind of follow a recipe called Baked Apple Rabbit on cooks.com


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think most of the rain is suppose to stay mostly north of here today, but it is cloudy and we will probably get some showers later today....but not much.....you'll have to give us a review on the rabbit....I've never eaten it either......but, have eaten a whole bunch of squirrel....it isn't too bad if it is fixed and treated right.....have had some so tough ya couldn't even chew it.....well, ya could chew it, but it held its original form no matter how long or hard ya had teeth on it.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Just add some mashed potatoes and milk gravy for some real comfort food.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we put it into pot pie and it turns out good.  The one recipe we didn't like was Hasenpfeffer!


----------



## Bruce

Yay!!!! It would be unfortunate if you raised all those bunnies then figured out you really didn't want to eat them. Of course, there is the possibility that you could sell them for a good price to people who don't want to raise their own.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will probably do ya a pretty good job!!....may take a little longer, but hopefully they are still doing it cause they "like to"....sure beats the "green horns" of today that do it cause they "have to".....just remember.....don't distract them too much, then they have to try and remember where they stopped at....


----------



## greybeard

Rabbit is one of those dishes I can eat only about twice a year....and not in quick succession either. 
Every way and time I've tried it I found it dry and tough. I don't remember which Navy base I was stationed in the SE US that served it fried every Saturday and stewed every Sunday, but it was like eating a slightly seasoned tire sidewall and just about as tasty.

The jackrabbits my old aunt used to occasionally cook in dumplins when I was a kid out in Nolan Texas, up on the Llano Estacado wasn't any better, but they were so plentiful it was free food. We slayed them by the dozens every evening right before nightfall in the sorghum fields. Like shooting skeet on the ground. There were thousands of them.


----------



## greybeard

Perhaps. I've certainly always worried about wormy rabbit meat too, back when I used to hunt. 
The Navy base rabbit.......well.............pretty sure that, like everything else in military.. came from "lowest bidder". 
Not nearly as bad as the 2 day/week corned beef we had at MMAF & referred to as Red Death. It's pretty bad when you just grab a big cup of bug juice, walk out of the chowhall and go back to your qtrs and open a can of C-rats instead.

My niece raises rabbits...........LOTS of rabbits..and her husband bbq'd some a couple years ago. It was not bad, but not something I would go to the trouble to obtain and bbq on my own.


----------



## greybeard

About the only 'wild' meat I eat is limited to aquatic.
Fish, crawfish, alligator, all other seafood except squid and octopus.


----------



## rachels.haven

Hi, just popping in. If you ever want to have a little extra fun with your bunnies try using a poultry brine on them for 12-24 hours then cooking them. I do not like the flavor of rabbit, but it was mostly okay brined. Breading and frying after brining was good too. I liked this brine for bunny the best. https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/170656/simple-chicken-brine/


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> I can do squid and octopus ....but crawfish look like bugs to me .....and i have had gator tail ,and thought it was like rubber.


----------



## Baymule

Let'see….when I had rabbits, I was the Bubba Gump of recipes. 

Rabbit N' Dumplings
Rabbit Chili
Rabbit Chili Over Fritos
Rabbit Sausage
Bunny Burgers
Fried rabbit
Smothered rabbit N' Gravy
Smothered Rabbit With Tomatoes
King Ranch Rabbit Casserole
Shredded Rabbit in BBQ Sauce
Rabbit Mole'
Rabbit and Noodles Soup
Rabbit and Vegetable Soup
Rabbit Stir Fry

Cook and eat all that and you'll start getting buck teeth......jus' sayin'


----------



## Bruce

Kids coming soon?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is a good day to burn today, so taking advantage and clearing up much of the mess I had already made...getting things ready for the rider...


----------



## Mike CHS

I mow for an hour and 1/2 every day that it doesn't rain but that grass all goes to the sheep.  I mow in increments of about 20 minutes several times a day.


----------



## Ridgetop

Why do you mow to supply your sheep?  Don't they graze it?  Or do you like the exercise?  Or is it your personal yard?  If you need to mow an area that is not fenced pasture check out the Premier electric netting temporary fences.  With a solar charger you can move the fence every day or so to have them do an intensive grazing in specific areas.  We bought a couple 30 years ago but did not know enough abut them and did not use them properly.  The new ones come in heavier types that would work for us now with Pos/Neg that would be good for the soil.  I really want to try them again but we are so steep and such heavy clay and shale that I am not sure it would work for us.  The How To instructions make it look easy but they are on really nice level pastures.  Not sure how easy it would be to install on our steep terrain.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have almost 1000' of netting and we use it all around our place.  I only mow like that when we have lambs in a dry lot situation or they are in a sacrifice paddock until they wean their lambs.  All of the grass I mow for the sheep comes from our neighbors 3 acres that borders our drive way.  I can cut the grass and bring it to them faster than I can move fence and then get the sheep into it plus the neighbors lot looks like a lawn when I'm done rather than a pasture that the sheep couldn't keep up with grazing.

The mower is a rider.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, leon has to mow at least once a week during the summer, it grows like weeds....oh, it is weeds here


Same at my place!! 

Once spring happens the lawn usually needs to be mowed about every 5 days until it gets hot and the rain is less frequent.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> didnt  really think you would use a push mowere, lol


 
I actually used a push mower with a bagger attachment the first winter when we had our original 10 pregnant ewes but that goes back a ways.  We had some really lush winter grass and they loved it.  That is also the reason I bought the Cub Cadet with baggers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, we have to get some running done tomorrow to avoid having to be out in it....if it happens.......glad ya have a new area to "conquer" and situate....hope they get the other stuff done in a timely fashion....may need at least a tank of oxygen....to get-r-done.....


----------



## Bruce

I told you we should have started on that fence while I was there!​


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just went out to let dogs potty....wish the picture came out as beautiful as the sky really lookedView attachment 61224



The picture turned out great.


----------



## Baymule

I hope your centenarian fence builders live long enough to finish the fence. It's got to be much more fun for them than flipping burgers at Mickey d's. 

Plant pumpkins for the goats. My sheep LOVE pumpkins. I lift them over my head, slam them on the ground and the sheep dig in.


----------



## Baymule

I bet he is real interesting to talk to.


----------



## Baymule

He's probably a harmless old serial killer that nobody would ever suspect. Wonder how many bodies are buried on that 150 acres?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Could be a retired "cassanova"....and old habits are hard to break.....still have the "words"...but, parts and pieces are "well worn" and don't work anymore....or, could be a danged good guy that enjoys meeting folks and doing work gives him a reason to get out of bed in the mornings.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Heck....Gabbie had me sweating today, just briskly walking with her..........so, ya had to be sweatin' with getting all that done....looks like wind and rain is a certain, but could pass fairly quickly.....I got an 8" rain gauge today....getting ready for summer here....


----------



## Baymule

The storm headed your way passed over us last night. So many lightening strikes that it lit up the house. We got 1 1/2" of rain. The storm covered up all of Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi and is now in Alabama and Tennessee.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> sure wouldn't want to be caught alone with him


Keep Mel close!


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> The storm covered up all of Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi and is now in Alabama and Tennessee.



Yeah, I know! Got wet putting up the animals tonight . Pullets, I hope, figured out to go in thier little coops I won for them and not get wet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They calling for increasing wind here....gusting to 40-50mph this afternoon....we are on "limb watch"....hope ya got things anchored down.....


----------



## Bruce

Sure glad I was there last month and not now!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya got what ya needed!!.....we got 1.5" here, windy, and cooler....down to 70°..........I have a question for ya.....do y'all like BBQ?.....wet or dry?


----------



## Bruce

The dogs couldn't stay out on the screened porch?

How are your hearing devices working? I thought about you yesterday when I had my fingers in my ears, those dang air hand dryers!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, at this age ya are always having to "adjust" to a "new normal".....I still wish I could run....but, so thankful to be able to walk....still....


----------



## Baymule

Glad you got no damage from the storm, you got the rain you needed! LOL


----------



## Baymule

We have a king (2 extra long twins) adjustable bed with massage too. We love it. I have to tell you a funny story about that...…

We sold our old house to a friend of a friend, on a handshake. No contract, no earnest money, no nothing. On the way out, he spied BJ's big gun cabinet and admired it. I said it wasn't going with us, it wouldn't fit. Him and BJ veered off, they made a deal. I mentioned that my solid oak 110" long dining table with 10 bow back chairs and triple china cabinet wasn't going either. He bought that too. I said our bedroom set wasn't going to fit either, him and BJ started down the hall. I hollered out that he could have everything but the mattress, he could have the box springs, but not the mattress. He bought the bedroom set. 

BJ later asked me why did I keep the king size mattress and I told him because I wanted it. I had plans for that mattress...… It was pure latex foam rubber, no springs or anything in it. Most comfortable mattress I ever had. I was already planning on buying adjustable beds, cutting that mattress in half and putting it on the new beds, which is exactly what I did. I took a measuring tape and measured it halfway, then took a sheetrock T square and marked it off. I cut the mattress cover, flipped the mattress over and measured and cut. Then I took a bread knife and sawed that sucker in half! LOL


----------



## Baymule

You are going to love your adjustable bed!


----------



## Baymule

Did you get the massage on your bed too? BJ goes to sleep every night with the massage on. He loves it.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, I saved a couple thousand by sawing our latex mattress in half, so I got the works. 

To put the fitted sheets on, hit the button that raises foot and head, push the beds far enough apart so you can squeeze between them. Then it’s easier to get the fitted corners on. Push flat button, tuck in the sides, push bed back together. Then put on top sheet and bedspread.


----------



## CntryBoy777

After 6mnths of doing without and sleeping on a sofa bed with springs and frame poking thru the mattress....I am sooo Thankful to have my new $500 bed back....it lays flat and no bells or whistles, but it is luxury to me.....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> After 6mnths of doing without and sleeping on a sofa bed with springs and frame poking thru the mattress....I am sooo Thankful to have my new $500 bed back....it lays flat and no bells or whistles, but it is luxury to me.....


You were sleeping on a_ guest bed!_ If guest beds are too comfortable, company won't leave! LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

There was much more going on, that made me want to leave, besides the danged bed.........it was so bad and no "other options" that I endured that bed.....


----------



## Rammy

Something took 50 eggs plus the chickens? Sounds like a two-legged predator to me. Where was Mel? And the other dogs? Sorry you lost your chickens. I hope your game camera picks up who or what took them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sure sounds like a "2 legged" predator to me, too!!.....be Safe, be Smart, and keep yo Cool.....if ya have proof, let the law handle it.....maybe Mel can leave them a "reminder" of their "mistake".....keep his records handy....just in case....


----------



## Baymule

a game camera sure will surprise you as to what comes around at night.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> We sure will be checking that camera in the morning ! .... if it happens tonight, and it's  a neighbor caught on camera...the law will take care of it. If it's  a varmint,  i will trap it...then SSS


You could do that to the neighbor, too.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> You could do that to the neighbor, too.


You took the words right outta my keyboard!


----------



## Bruce

The crow was probably just taking advantage of the buffet left out for it. Sure hope there are no more losses!


----------



## Baymule

I got mad at a rooster one time when I saw him eating eggs and shot him with my 22. A whole bunch of times......I might have been a little angry...


----------



## Bruce

Sleep well Barb!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya get a good nights rest.....and jump up "bright eyed and bushytailed" in the morning..........btw, how are tbe plants doing?....just wondering cause there are Plenty more to replace any that may not make it....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, there are plants of every "size" here.....and next time I will be sure to water it well first......so the sand will hold together to get them in a box or bucket......it won't be too long before I start doing some "thinning", but will let ya know before ya hear a horn at the gate.....


----------



## Baymule

Got that bed set up and ready for nighty night?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I can't  wait to get in that dream machine!
> Your room now has the sleep number bed, keeping the air mattress for the overflow crowd


Or Mel, he would probably fit ... barely.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't tackled getting the roots out yet, but just hacked off the plant.....I will save them for ya, the roots that is....if they don't do....don't fret....there are others in other areas here, so ya will certainly have some....we will get together in a couple of wks, whether we get up there or y'all come down.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't have a lot of sympathy for anything that kills my critters. When I saw a coon on my shop porch the only "weapon" I had at hand was a step in fence post and some landscaping bricks but they did the job.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Perhaps a racoon tail tied to the fence would be a reminder to his kin  folk, not to eat my chickens!



A dead Black Vulture hung from a tree keeps all the rest of them away but I wouldn't bank on it with a coon.


----------



## Bruce

Coonskin cap!


----------



## Bruce

I don't know, hang a few coons along the fence line and they might get the idea it isn't a very good restaurant after all.


----------



## Rammy

I just shoot them and toss them into the woods.


----------



## Baymule

Oh how wonderful it will be to have a coon to vent your anger, frustrations and just pure-dee pissed off Momma's in a stomping rage fit! You can shoot him over and over and over, dump him out of the trap, kick his dead rump, stomp his head and sing and dance!

Disclaimer: anyone that may be offended by this post, can just get offended. If you think we are terrible people, it's because we are.  BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> You are so much kinder than i care to be with this one....6 chickens...some i just raied from chicks...at least 31 potentional chicks....yes I have a real attitude with this dude....he is going to feel what my girls felt...terror, panic and a slow death


I do one shot between the eyes.


----------



## Baymule

If it's a boar coon, you could get really, really redneck and make an ivory "toothpick"


----------



## Baymule

Boar raccoons have a real "boner"



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baculum


----------



## Baymule

And believe it or not, you can buy one on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Real-Raccoon-Baculum-Penis-Bone/dp/B008FCPUL4


----------



## Baymule

I used to have a couple of them, don't know whatever happened to them.


----------



## Baymule

You and me are pretty durned crazy.....maybe we should start an exclusive club for crazy old women.....I know! We could call it

HELL ON WHEELCHAIR WHEELS!!


----------



## Baymule

Rain has stopped for awhile, I'd better get out and feed!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm surprised ya don't have a baby monitor by the trap, so ya could hear it "trip".....


----------



## Mike CHS

The chicken should get it for you but I have had great luck with sardines.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Friskies has a canned cat food that is with sardine flavor, but most any of the fish will work....of course it draws other vermin.....and Cats.....


----------



## Rammy

I used bbq.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rocky Racoon  got the chicken from the side it was zip tied to.....the trap is so deep i couldn't  get my arm to the end so had to use side past trip bar...and the trap didn't  trip. Nonthing on game camera either !
> ROCKY the ghost racoon will be offered a @Mike CHS  and @CntryBoy777  special buffet this evening. I will get that varmint  and his redneck toothpick as a trophy !  Tail for the fence, toothpick mounted on wood and hung...guess I will just get tail if its female ....dang ,
> So bummed out, was looking forward to some foot stompin, chicken licken  dancing today


Make sure there is no way it can get the bait from the outside. Put blocks or use rebar to secure the trap so they cant move it or flip it. Hang the bait, if you can, just past the trip plate. I put 1/2 hardwire clothe around my trap to prevent them reaching into the trap to get the bait. I used cement blocks to keep it from being moved. Worked like a charm.


----------



## CntryBoy777

For some reason or another....I have "visions" of Caddyshack running thru my mind.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got these pics for ya today....

  
  
Yeh, Gabbie had to check it out for ya.....and ya can see all the little furls of ears popping outta the ground......


----------



## Bruce

Bulbs? I'd call them logs! Those things are massive.


----------



## Bruce

@CntryBoy777's are right at the septic tank.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are other areas with them....not that big yet.....
  
They are in areas either "uncovered"....or haven't gotten to, yet......gonna concentrate the next few days to putting a dent in some of this stuff.....the 90s will be here on monday, tuesday, and wednesday.....with increasing humidity and higher dewpoints......


----------



## Baymule

We're just hitting the 80's here. We got 3 1/4" of rain, today was a beautiful day.


----------



## Hens and Roos

We are suppose to get snow tomorrow


----------



## Bruce

We aren't due for snow, rain today and tomorrow then dropping below freezing by daybreak Monday morning.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya get the rascal!!....I can't stand them and have dispatched quite a few in my time....those and possums are major PITAs.....it would be nice if Mel or Missy would take it on themselves to "entertain" it one night.....


----------



## Baymule

Bye bye Rocky.


----------



## Rammy

He might be trap savvy so its going to be harder to catch him.


----------



## Bruce

Odd for a raccoon to take the entire bird. I think you need to sit out there with your night scoped rifle and just take her out when she shows up.

I don't think they care much about ammonia given they go inside chicken coops where the ammonia smell would be strongest.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I think you need to sit out there with your night scoped rifle and just take her out when she shows up.


This works...........every time, but you better be careful there Bruce...........someone will be calling YOU a 'trigger happy cowboy'.


----------



## Bruce

Nah, trigger happy is when you shoot up the place for no reason. They would call me a hunter


----------



## Bruce

I wonder if the coon will smell the antifreeze and skip dinner tonight.


----------



## Rammy

Once you eliminate the raccoon, make sure to clean up the antifreeze if it seeps into the ground and wash the trap good. Wouldnt want anyonea else accidently licking up or eating the resdue.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This might be a silly question - but would it be easier to just hide and shoot her when she comes in?


----------



## Baymule

Vanilla repels gnats. When they swarmed my hens, I waited until they were on the roost, then sprayed them with vanilla. I buy the Mexican vanilla in big bottles, not the teensy tiny bottles at the store. If gnats are swarming you, spritz a little vanilla. It might confuse Leon, he'll be looking for the home made cookies......yes I said that


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> However i can't shoot towards my neighbors cows, the other neighbor behind us has a pig pen in line of fire and I would have to sit with the stinkin gnats that are swarming this time of year.


Ahhhh….makes sense!


----------



## Rammy

Pics look fine to me. That goat looks ready to explode!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, she does and she has short legs and is built like a tank....now she looks like a beer keg with legs !


Maybe so.....but I bet if you pull her tail, you won't get any beer.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> Maybe so.....but I bet if you pull her tail, you won't get any beer.


The beer comes out of the nipples. Just squeeze!


----------



## SA Farm

Enjoy your game of thrones marathon! DH and I are watching it. Just finished watching the latest episode 
Don’t worry, I won’t spoil it for ya


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sunny FF due May 18 want a buck from her....... please ..


What do you want the one on the other side to be?



B&B Happy goats said:


> Heavens, my cell phone takes horrible  pictures


Up the quality level? I have mine set to lowest possible. Not taking picture to blow up to 8x10, no one needs to download a bazillion megs of pictures when following a forum.



B&B Happy goats said:


> So, if no Rosie on video by morning, fluffy butts will be moving to rabbit hutchs till they are big enough to let loose in chicken yard., they are about the size of a half dollar now


No size chicken is too large for a coon.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## rachels.haven

Aw, rooting for you and your racoon conquest!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Do i darefor joy yet ?


That is the hard part, with no body you'll never know for sure if she moved on permanently or temporarily. Hopefully the former.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure....there will be more....ya may have Won the "battle", but not the "war".....ya will have a lull for a bit and then another will move into the "territory"......also, I have seen and dropped several during daylight hours......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> That is the hard part, with no body you'll never know for sure if she moved on permanently or temporarily. Hopefully the former.



Bruce, she and her younins should be dead by now...just have to put both cameras out tonight and see what is crawling around in the dark......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

The skull has been identified  as a young racoon skull...

QUESTION. ....do you think a electric fence would keep racoons out of the chicken yard....?
We want to really shock them hard......like hard enought to take their masks off !


----------



## CntryBoy777

The difficult thing about coons is they are so versatile in the ways they gain access....they climb, dig, and will jump from one tree to another....similar to a squirrel.....I don't have any experience with electric fencing of any kind, so not any help on that.....


----------



## Bruce

You can certainly use electric fence to keep coons out, though as @CntryBoy777 said, they'll come in from above on the trees if possible.


----------



## Bruce

I don't think a motion sensor light would bother them one bit, but it would alert you to activity at night.

Low hot wire has to be pretty low for a coon, and you have to mow or herbicide the fence line to keep the grass from arcing on the hot wire. And of course that fence has to be inside the property line enough that you can do the maintenance and the wire isn't on someone else's property. But a wire at the top should give them quite a jolt as long as they are also touching the fence AND it is grounded.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I don't think a motion sensor light would bother them one bit, but it would alert you to activity at night.


Not many use MD lights here in this part of the world anymore..even on low sensitivity, the flying insects set them off too often. and once the light comes on once, more insects are attracted and fly  over, and a cycle begins..on/off--on/off-on/off.... seems like just enough bugs stick around each time to trigger it next time.


----------



## Rammy

The same ones from Amazon?


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have two solar powered LED motion  detection  lights and love them, just ordered two more today
> But we are in Florida...bugs  are everywhere,


I have 3 good Flowtron bug zappers on the front porch, (not those plastic 'Stinger' pieces of crap Walmart sells) the piles of dead bugs below would fill a 2 lb coffeecan each morning easily. 
I opened the protective grid up on one to allow in and  kill all the dang June bugs. They have a distinctive odor while frying...and exude a LOT of smoke and steam.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like the summer weather pattern is here for our enjoyment as it builds to the "heights of summer".....hope ya can stay cool enough up that way.....just remember we are a bit further south, so are closer to the "fire".....oh, remember that ya are more than welcome here.....at any time, especially if ya have a named storm heading that way....ya have options available if needed to "hunker down".....


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Yes, same ones


I need to get some of those. I think you posted the link once before but I forgot to save it. Can you post it or send it to me again? I think I'll get some for the barn.


----------



## Bruce

Sophie is cute but apparently not too bright 



B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol june bugs are nasty, we keep our zappers away from the house (at least 12 feet) ...no reason to invite them inside and the chickens eat the dead bugs   everyone  is happy !


I would think having those out by the rabbit pens would be a good place. Call the insects away from the house and then feed the chickens as they drop to the ground.


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you for the invite and the storm shelter....have ya got room for three dogs, a cat six goats and their kids, rabbits and our chickens ...i am the stupid one that won't  leave my animals !
> Used to live in the sarasota area of fl...now that's  HOT !


If I get the major portion of the lot fenced, it wouldn't bother us to have some more animals, but Gabbie and Calli may feel a bit different....but if it is Bad....it can be dealt with for a bit....course it could be a 2-way street.........glad to hear ya had some "no-shows".....


----------



## Rammy

Im glad Mel liked his bath. I know Joe  said he didnt like it, but maybe cause it was Daddy doing it.  Now hes prob not stinky anymore.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Blue lights a flashing out front, two sheriff cars,  way too much entertainment  , i am going to bed


What? No popcorn? No chairs on the porch to watch the neighborhood entertainment?


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> and really wanting thorny bushs that are drought tolerable, and grow fast lol..


Mesquite or Huisache.......both are fast growing but also extremely invasive too. 
Osage orange is always an option, if you can deal with the  horseapples.
Baymule can send you some greenbriar........


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm much closer and have plenty of green briars, dew berries, and many other fast growers....however, some running roses would be something to look at and enjoy with most of the thorns on the fence instead of the ground....vermin will bed up and hide in the other ground covering thorns.....also, once coons are weaned and following mom, it won't be long before she will run them from her territory to find and establish their own....so, whether ya see them or not...they will be out there...it is a never ending battle....


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> i really would like on that leaves a longlasting impression on the critters !


This one will, however, it will also leave @ least a semi-lasting impression on your bank account.

_


 

Cyclops SUPER, 12 Joule, 200 Acre, Solar Powered Energizer Kit | Free USA Shipping
[/i]_


----------



## Baymule

So what are you going to name your place? Area 51?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It would have to be "The Last Stop....Area 51"  @Baymule ....


----------



## Bruce

Sadly, my guess is that you will have to take out a number of them before you stop seeing racoons on the camera.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya can checkout any time ya like....but, ya can Never leave!!.....done in my best Eagles rendition.....


----------



## Baymule

We are the champions 
No time for losers.....  LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

We watched the last one again this week.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Heck!!....with 2 bathrooms here, we play "game of thrones" everyday.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya can checkout any time ya like....but, ya can Never leave!!.....done in my best Eagles rendition.....


That song always creeped me out.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rain...oh yes it's  a wonderful  rain for all the plants and stuff we just planted,
> And i got laundry caught up and done, clean bed and chickens are having a ball pulling up worms...yepper, its one great day to watch more GAME OF THRONES


I don't watch any of the new dramas but, did anyone see this episode?


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I don't watch any of the new dramas but, did anyone see this episode?




Yep, no matter how they try, there is always the possibility of a screwup. They should get some money from Starbucks for every person who watched the episode


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am going to have to start getting up earlier  in the morning as it's  getting too hot to do anything after noon time. Even the critters shut down by noon ,goats are in shade, chickens are in their chicken pits they have dug and the dogs are inside soaking up the AC ....and leaving sand behind.
> We did get the solar light up in the chicken area, the motion eye is pointed at fence height "in case" a racoon attempts  to enter before  the hot wire is done., just have a few more insulators to put up, run the wire and do the ground rods.  The directions say to install  three copper rods 6'deep....they are $30 each at TS...got to find a cheaper price, will try Home Depot or something. .....With the lightning we get here, I sure want it grounded properly.
> Have a great night all....time to go play with the dogs and magnificent  Mel


It only got up to 85* today. But the rains will kick in Wednesday and cool it down a little, just won't be able to go outside and play.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think I prefer Tennessee weather.  At least we have a month or so of spring.  You have what I saw in Pensacola for 20 years.  We might have a few days in January where the temp got in the 20's then come March it was time to put the garden in.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, come on!


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> So much for getting up earlier....failed at that one, lol
> Got up at 7:30 to a soggy , foggy , humid,  swamp butt day.....one of thoes days when you wonder ...why on earth did I move here ?
> Got chores done, watered new forrage seed and garden plants, cleaned goat house and took down  nasty fly strip paper and replaced with new ones..(.that stuff sticks to your fingers and is beyond gross when full of flies)  going to make brunch and see what the day brings ......ya all have a fine day


Got up and finished mowing my yard, tho all that was left was what used to be my garden area...barely beat the rain that's pouring now.  It was tough mowing but if I had waited, I would have had to do it with the 6' bushog and tractor after the ground dried out who-knows-when.

Right now, and every year this time, we get a crapload of little gnats inside the house, but only noticeable in the kitchen.  Probably baby flies and they congregate near the compost container (mostly used coffee grounds) and they fly up in a big cloud when I dump my morning coffee grounds in. Tiny enough to get thru the window screens. We have to hang a fly ribbon and you are right..that stuff is some kind of sticky and getting it off your fingers is a chore......directions say "soap and water cleanup". Nope. Not Dawn, not GoJo, not Tide laundry detergent or any other kind of soap or detergent I've ever tried nor alcohol. Kinda has to wear off like some of the adhesives I use when doing mechanical repairs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> getting it off your fingers is a chore......directions say "soap and water cleanup". Nope. Not Dawn, not GoJo, not Tide laundry detergent or any other kind of soap or detergent I've ever tried nor alcohol. Kinda has to wear off like some of the adhesives I use when doing mechanical repairs.


I hate having sticky fingers - yuck.  Some time back we had a tiny brown grass snake slither under the storm door in the breezeway and get stuck on a sticky trap.  I used vegetable oil to get him unstuck - it worked pretty well.  Don't know if it would help get sticky offa your fingers or not?


----------



## CntryBoy777

A paper towel can eliminate the sticky finger situation....or a Wally-World bag....used like a poop bag....no fuss, no muss....


----------



## Baymule

Got to love hot humid days when even the air feels like goop.


----------



## Mike CHS

I lived in Pensacola off and on for 20 years and loved the location but never got used to the heat.  Our part of Tennessee get hot starting in late May but we are averaging in the low 80's until then.


----------



## greybeard

I've always believed it's a matter of where one spent their formulative years...birth to mid 20s.  I was born near here, (Harris County) left when I was 17, a year in Memphis, then spent a year in SE Asia, 2 more yrs in Memphis (at which point I first lived in air conditioning) , 2 more in Cuba, 2 more in P-cola, then off the the Pacific before returning and living about a dozen years in South Louisiana. Heat & humidity still don't bother me much, nor either of my 2 sisters, but my poor wife that grew up in "quad cities" (wherever that is) is miserable here in any period other than winter.
I do admit tho, I do prefer the 5 months of very high but drier temps of West Texas over the rainy/humid weather we have here, but neither takes much of a physical toll on me.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> It's  92 degrees out, no wonder why i was hot and grumpy. ..a cool shower is a beautiful thing for sure


What are you going to do when summer comes around?


----------



## Rammy

Happy Birthday, Leon!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope he has a great B-day!!


----------



## Rammy

You going to make him his favorite dessert? You and whipped cream?


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday to Leon. I hope he enjoys his cake and chocolate frosting. Add a little instant coffee to the chocolate frosting next time for chocolate mocha frosting.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Be sure to tell Leon that we said Happy Birthday!!.........should've said something and woulda done ya some BBQ'd wings.....I'm still looking for a grill to get.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Add my Happy Birthday wishes


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll be 69 in October so I can't agree with him.


----------



## Bruce

Happy Birthday Leon!!!!!

B - chocolate is not good for dogs.


----------



## Baymule

So how many goats do you have now? I realize that is like asking a woman her age or even worse, her weight. Take a deep breath, count slowly, and publish the number.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> So how many goats do you have now? I realize that is like asking a woman her age or even worse, her weight. Take a deep breath, count slowly, and publish the number.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Just now caught up on your journal.  It feels really good to be stalking you and the others again. 

A belated happy birthday to Leon!  He is still a young pup.

One thing I wondered about while reading -- is the neighbor that took back the bottle goats the other "B" os "B&B Happy goats"?  If so, maybe you can rename to forum name to "B&L Happy goats"!

I hope you can get the electric fence up and going soon.  Instead of copper ground rods, have you ever considered using rebar?  It's a lot less expensive than copper.  Maybe someone here with more experience than I have can comment on whether or not that would work.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## greybeard

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Instead of copper ground rods, have you ever considered using rebar? It's a lot less expensive than copper. Maybe someone here with more experience than I have can comment on whether or not that would work.


Will not work for long.
Rebar rusts very badly and quickly (it's very cheaply made steel) and rust never sleeps..nor will it conduct current.

The ground rod is a conductor, and remember...the majority of current flow takes place on the outside periphery of all conductors, not deep within the core.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/bruces-journal.34651/page-73#post-513516

Almost all ground rods sold and used today are just copper coated/copperclad steel. Copper will oxidize but not rust and will still conduct current even after it has developed that bluish patina of corrosion on the copper.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> the wide side of Sunny


Is there a narrow side?


----------



## rachels.haven

I like Sunny's polka dots.


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thought i would grab some pictures this morning...the wide side of SunnyView attachment 62010


Yay! Goat porn!!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Did our goat deal today...i have never had a problem with them pooin or peein inside the truck...thankfully i had the entire backseat padded, the moment we stopped both let it all go....everywhere. .....we are currently taking a break from shampooing the inside of the truck...my bad...
> Also picked up new ND, when we got home and stopped, she filled my shoe with pee.....I love my goats


Maybe you should invest in a trailer or goat pen that fits in the truck bed?


----------



## rachels.haven

Sprinkling and rubbing in baking soda will help what you can't get out with washing. Vacuum out after a few days.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Also picked up new ND, when we got home and stopped, she filled my shoe with pee.....I love my goats


----------



## Hens and Roos

Maybe she was claiming you as hers


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hens and Roos said:


> Maybe she was claiming you as hers



She did , i am ...love her already, reminds me of a deer, she is 1 and a half, has kidded once and is small and a very alert sweet lady .....except for the shoe pee , lol


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> She did , i am ...love her already, reminds me of a deer, she is 1 and a half, has kidded once and is small and a very alert sweet lady .....except for the shoe pee , lol


Maybe she was just testing you to see if you were REALLY serious about giving he a home


----------



## Bruce

I guess you now know where the rich folk live!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe one of them could adopt you and Leon


----------



## Bruce

Always good to be happy where one is with what one has! And nope, all that money they have doesn't likely make them any happier than you.


----------



## Mike CHS

There are some super nice horse farms around Bonifay.  I used to go and watch the rodeo there every year when I lived down there.


----------



## Bruce

Are those the kinds of places where the pool house is bigger than most of our houses?


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Yepper, and where my old friends are that go all over the world to hunt "big game" animals for sport, just to hang on a wall or store in there warehouses...AC of course. ..I asked one of them why he shot the elephant and had stools made from its feet ? His reply was "i only shoot the eldest ones because they are of no use" ....my reply was " that eldest elephants was the strongest, he survived the longest, and has sired the most of the herd population.,  his four feet and legs looked much better on him and were probably more comfortable on him...these elephant hairs are bristles that sick in your skin when you sit on them. And your polar bear in your grand entrance would of been much better off with its family, instead  of wearing a mexican blanket and a stupid hat for your theme party...... and so the argument began on how he justified all his kill....i suggested he  and i go out to a open area, i will be the hunter and he can play the part of the game.....
> He declined to play


Doesnt he realize that the oldest elephant is the patriarch and killing it totally destroys the family unit. They are of no use? Well, since he feels that way, when he gets old, lets hunt him because hes of no use.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> He is old now, wife divorced him and he has dementia....karma, love it !  Elephants never forget


I was going to say that when he gets old and is of no use, put him in a nursing home. Looks like he is already there. 

I've gone hunting. I've shot deer, squirrel and feral hogs. Then I processed them for the freezer/supper. There are somethings that I would hunt with a rifle and some things that I would hunt with a camera. Not that I have a nice camera-I don't. Not like i'm going on safari anyway.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, if you aren't going to eat it and it isn't eating your "livestock", don't shoot it.



B&B Happy goats said:


> .i suggested he and i go out to a open area, i will be the hunter and he can play the part of the game.....
> He declined to play


Dang! Probably for the best though or you would be posting from a cell somewhere. Heck you probably wouldn't even know about BYH! So I guess I'm glad he declined but you would have saved any number of animals.



B&B Happy goats said:


> goats will love the new addition to their play area !


I bet!!! 



B&B Happy goats said:


> just finally approached me and said that the goats are too much for her to care for in this heat by herself, ... and would I consider selling all of them for her.


 she sticks to it this time.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know that you know it already but you did both her and the goats a favor.


----------



## Baymule

Tough love is tougher on the one dishing it out than the one on the receiving end.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Isnt  that the truth !
> Hey ...since  the chickens are now closer to the house, i can smell them...what can i use to sweeten the smell ?


Vicks Vapo Rub under your nose does a fantastic job of blocking chicken poop smell.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ha, ha.....i want to clean the chicken yard smell, so i can sit on the back porch , i ment something to sweeten the earth, ground.....


Lime. And deep litter. it gets smelly, lime it and toss in deep litter. Clean out a few times a year, lime it, deep litter, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Mike CHS

We use Ag Lime in our stalls and it doesn't burn their feet.  We have a tarp stretched outside the stalls that they use and we also put lime out there.  It neutralizes everything.  With our chickens we use wood chips from TSC and that goes in the garden when we clean the coops.


----------



## Rammy

I use PDZ in the coop and deep litter. Works great..

https://www.amazon.com/Sweet-PDZ-Co...=coop+cleaner&qid=1557800125&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Baymule

In the fall, I pick up bags of leaves that people nicely rake up and leave at the curb. I have piled leaves 2-3 feet deep in the coop and run before. The chickens love it, they scratch the leaves to bits, poop all over them and make a nice crumbly rich compost. Pine shavings, garden trimmings, grass, all make good deep litter.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> In the fall, I pick up bags of leaves that people nicely rake up and leave at the curb. I have piled leaves 2-3 feet deep in the coop and run before. The chickens love it, they scratch the leaves to bits, poop all over them and make a nice crumbly rich compost. Pine shavings, garden trimmings, grass, all make good deep litter.


Ive done that, too. Chickens were terrified of the leaves. Had to throw them in the coop for a week because the scary leaf monsters were going to eat them.


----------



## Baymule

I got bags of sawdust one time from a friend remodeling his house, he had a table saw. My hens acted like it was hot lava! they got over it.


----------



## animalmom

This might be futile, nevertheless here I go... animals shot on safari are used for meat for the hunter's table, the Professional Hunter's (PH) family, and the balance is given to the locals.  The hides are salted, the skulls are boiled, in anticipation of a skull mount, and any other body part the hunter wants made into a trophy.

Safari hunting which is highly regulated brings in a lot of money into Africa and that makes the animals valuable instead of being a nuisance that destroys crops.

The person on safari can only specify what type of animal he wants.  It is the job of the PH to find the most suitable animal.  No reasonable PH will have the shooter kill an animal out of convenience.  The PH wants the shooter to have a good target and get the horns/hide/skull that the shooter wants which means it probably isn't the first animal they find.  The animals are valuable; they are chosen carefully.  Males are the target not females... for obvious reasons.

I'll grant anyone that there are unethical PHs who will allow the shooter kill anything... but if the PH wants to stay in business then he has to treat a safari like a business.  You don't kill the seed bull if you want to eat in the future.

Elephants are matriarchal society.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, those goats somehow look familiar


----------



## Rammy

At least shes finally letting them go instead of gettng in trouble for neglect or something. I know it was hard for you to do that, but at least it resulted in a happy ending.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sounds good....the "dust" will settle then, before we arrive.....don't wanna "roll up" onna Feud goin' on.....


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh, for got to mention...she is ready to let the chained up LGD go to a new home also


Why have a LGD if you keep it chained up? Sounds like alot of animals are getting new homes.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh, forgot to mention...she is ready to let the chained up LGD go to a new home also  she called the woman who has been wanting the dog forever...and the woman finally got another one she found.....too bad, that woman had a fenced in 11 acre home for her .


Nothing wrong with 2 LGDs on 11 acres!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are a few things that will be arriving Soon!!........

  
....those ferns grow on the limbs like this, but will grow in the ground.....so, gonna bring ya some pcs like this one and just keep them moist til ya plant the stick and all....no "charge" for the chicken "treats" that may be included........


----------



## Baymule

She better count her blessings that you are there to take care of her. When the decline starts rolling down hill, it can't be stopped. It can slow down, but it won't stop. My Mom had a stroke at 88 and it robbed her intellect. Just gone. We moved her in with us, I quit my job to take care of her. The woman was brilliant....and then she wasn't.


----------



## Bruce

Since you asked her to wait a day or three, you'll either see them in the morning or the end of next week


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I got a message today from ROBIN  about TOLI ,  she found a wonderful professional breeder who totally understands her story  about TOLI,  and as of today......a little girl is on her way to be with him. I wish i could get this pups picture on here because she is a beauty !
> As for Toli , he loves puppies and will be able to spend some time together and bond with the future mother of his pups. Toli's limp is getting worse, and the family is hoping to have Toli around for another month and then they may have to act on what needs to be done.
> I will continue staying in touch with Robin,  and Toli's story will be shared here with his updates and pictures as i can get them ....
> I sure hope Toli will be able to enjoy the new puppy for longer than expected...congratulations  to Toli and his little girlfriend


Thanks for the update on Robin and Toli. Please convey to her that I wish she would come back.


----------



## AmberLops

I was soooo happy to hear the news about Robbin and the new puppy!
She's a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> I will covey your message, right now with new pup arriving, then having to make the decision  of "when" with  Toli....it may be a little while, but when i asked her if i could post the news she said yes and she really appreciated  the people who were supportive of her .


I sure hope she comes back. Ignore buttons are great.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We sure enjoyed the Hospitality and the day at helping to put some "Happy" in @B&B Happy goats .........we will certainly attest of Leon's ability to cook a steak..........we were more than "Happy" to share what we could....and the experience of the "birthing" was an added "Bonus"....tho, while ya and Joyce were tending to that I had 132lbs that wanted some deep scratching.....so, I was rubbing the shedd off and scratching the undercoat....Mel didn't understand about my hands and arms needing rest....cause he kept "asking" for more.....I even took a "treat" for the goats.....trimmed some oak limbs and took them up there strapped in the truck....those sweet little girls were thrilled to eat the leaves.........I'm sure there will be future visits.....Thanks again!!....it was really Good to "visit" with ya....and I'll let ya know if I get a grill.....WINGS!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> I sure hope she comes back. Ignore buttons are great.


Yep, I've made use of that feature.

Glad you all finally got together again. 4 very nice people if you ask me!


----------



## Bruce

I hope Stormy's attitude doesn't match her name!!


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a great visit, so glad that y'all live close enough for visits!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, when those "names" get to stirring around....here, shortly...nearby "refuge" can come in real handy....depending on the track any may take....but, it is good to be able to spend a little time with more "likeminded" people....and also enjoy the "atmosphere"....never a dull moment........bet we could play some card games thru a storm or 2 and hardly hear it go by.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> I got a message today from ROBIN about TOLI , she found a wonderful professional breeder who totally understands her story about TOLI, and as of today......a little girl is on her way to be with him.



Just caught up -- again!  I don't know if it is the senility or the Aggie part, or both, but I don't remember Robin and Toli.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They both are little "darlins"....and Sunny ain't no slouch either!!....


----------



## Baymule

You only have 2 seasons, summer and almost summer. That translates to HOT and YOU AINT SEEN NUTHIN YET!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since there is a chance for triple digits from thurs thru saturday....ya may need to set up a small air conditioner to sit in front of.....


----------



## Baymule

Too bad you can't use a swamp cooler, it would slap you sideways with a double whammy of humidity.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

You might want to consider a swamp cooler (evaporative cooler) anyhow.  I know people claim that they don't work in high humidity, but my mom's parents had one when I was a kid in NE Texas, where it got hot and humid, and it still cooled the house.  Maybe just a fan with a mister attached to the front would work well enough.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

That is what I meant when I mentioned the swamp cooler -- put it in the barn to cool it there.  But swamp coolers aren't cheap (except compared to air conditioners ).  However, misting fans are relatively cheap, so maybe a couple of those might do the trick.  We had misters under the patio cover at our house in McKinney.  That combined with the large fan really cooled it off.  It also got just about everything damp or outright wet!


----------



## Bruce

I don't see how adding more moisture to humid air is going to feel any cooler unless maybe if the water is colder than the ambient temp.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

That seems reasonable, but I know how much cooler our patio was in McKinney with the misters and fan going.  With just the fan, it would be OK until it got above 90º or so.  Then I would turn on the misters and the temperature would drop quite a bit.


----------



## Bruce

What was the humidity like in McKinney?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

It would vary.  It would tend to be a bit drier than in east Texas and in Florida, but it could get quite humid.  The dry line in Texas (where moist air from the Gulf meets dry air from the Rockies and plains) tends to be between Wichita Falls and Childres, though it can move west or east of that line.  For Miss @B&B Happy goats, it would almost certainly be more humid than it was in McKinney, but I think the misters will still work.  One rather inexpensive way for her to find out would be to either buy a misting fan (such as this one at walmart https://www.walmart.com/ip/NewAir-A...utdoor-Oscillating-Misting-Fan-Black/43380699 ) or a misting system (such as this one at Lowes https://www.lowes.com/pd/Orbit-Low-Pressure-24-sq-ft-Residential-Misting-System/1000033065 , which I think is the one we bought for McKinney).  If it works, especially the misters together with the overhead fan in her barn, it can make it quite a bit cooler.


----------



## rachels.haven

I highly recommend making soap! I made some recently and it was fun. The scents made it smell good too. Waiting on finishing cure time.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Real solution is breed so they kid in the fall, early winter


Or "sunbird", move north in the summer


----------



## Bruce

It is WAY cooler up here!!


----------



## Bruce

I can't argue with that. But I wouldn't charge much for the "season" since we are friends


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh Lord!!....now B&B will be trying to sell me soap, I guess....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....when I was much, much younger, I made the mistake of using Lava soap for a shower one time....cause it was the only soap in the shower....and I was too young to know....but, I sure learned that day that it wasn't.....I prefer "Irish Spring" original myself....I don't like the gel stuff....just a rag and bar man.....the Right bar.....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....when I was much, much younger, I made the mistake of using Lava soap for a shower one time....cause it was the only soap in the shower....and I was too young to know....but, I sure learned that day that it wasn't.....I prefer "Irish Spring" original myself....I don't like the gel stuff....just a rag and bar man.....the Right bar.....


 Ha ha ha!


----------



## Bruce

I might have to get the barn fixed first for all those animals. Definitely need a MUCH bigger chicken coop. Mr and Mrs Wilson can stay in the broody buster, I'll kick Betty out. It's about 3' wide and 18" deep and tall. We have 2 spare twin beds in separate rooms (in fact separate floors) so you and Leon don't have to snuggle in the heat.

I bet @CntryBoy777 would use that rose soap on his "delicate areas" before he'd use Lava soap again.


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....when I was much, much younger, I made the mistake of using Lava soap for a shower one time....



I bet that gave you the red a$$


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> I bet that gave you the red a$$


I danged sure found out it wutn't Ivory!!.....


----------



## greybeard

Back when I worked in the oilfield on the drilling rigs, Lava soap was commonplace in the showers, as was powdered "rig wash" which was a generic laundry detergent bought by the company in removable lid 55 gallon drums. You gotta get it off of you, out of your nose and everywhere else and Zest, Dial, Dove or Coast isn't going to do it. Ya use those on your last day of the tour when days off start and you're on your way home to momma and wanna smell nice.
Nothing more dismaying than to drive up on location and the offgoing crew is just setting the kelly back to get ready for you, the oncomming crew to trip out  4 miles of wet string using oil based mud because of a plugged bit, meaning every 96' long stand of pipe is going to spew oil base mud all over you as soon as you break the connection. They attempt to control the mud flow from the 90' stand they just raised up, with a tarp. A 90' column of mud has significant flow to it, as you will see. On a 20,000' well, this will happen over 200 times over the next 6-8 hours as they pull every joint of pipe and collars out of the hole. This ain't a job for wimps..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....that's unreal what some people "experience" each day....I've never had the opportunity to be around any of that, but have had days wearing hip boots in a 4' pool with a scoop to scoop out the molded, fermenting cotton seed floating in water that had fell from the screw conveyors thru the cotton seed "run" thru the mill.....that smelled like decaying flesh.....it is those days that I would've of "traded places" with one...cause if ya get that "funk" on ya....it has to wear off....


----------



## greybeard

The smell of Uncontrolled fermented grain will make you give up beer in a heartbeat, especially once the maggots appear... 
We used to put various wet grain in a towsack, let it ferment for a few weeks and then weigh it down in a pond or lake. Makes a great catfish attractant but lawd it smelled awful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yep....and they wonder why they had to replace so many "new comers".....when ya got a family to feed, sometimes ya just gotta "bellyup" and do what ya gotta do to "provide"....it sure separated the "men from the boys"....it isn't too bad til the surface is broken...then it billows....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have just realized  two more of the goats are pregnant....


The ones ya are selling?


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have just realized  two more of the goats are pregnant....


Seriously? What are you gonna do??


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> list more for sale and really only keep the best...can't  send them back to neighbors, selll, selll, selll, this was not in the plan....


Aw man!
Well maybe you'll get some amazing kids from them ?
Trying to look on the bright side ha ha


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Keepers, mom and two daughters


----------



## B&B Happy goats

These are four that will be staying for sure, I am going to try to just choose two more so I only have six....really hate having  to sell some that I just love to pieces, but I guess it's  part of the process if your going to raise em you got to be prepared to sell some......
It is down to 96 degrees right now at 4:43 pm.....can't  wait for our hot spell to hit us


----------



## Bruce

Surprise kids means more MONEY when you sell them 
You sure have a lot of horny does!

It may snow in Florida but I bet it doesn't cool you down.


----------



## Bruce

I'm sure you'll find good homes for the goats. Help @CntryBoy777 with his fencing and maybe you can pawn, er sell, a couple to him.


----------



## AmberLops

Well they are beautiful goats even though they surprised you with babies ha ha


----------



## Baymule

Mel is contributing to the "Build A Dog" project for dogs that have lost their fur due to baldness.


----------



## Bruce

Seems Mel's fur works overtime. But I know you aren't surprised, Joe mentioned how much that dog can shed on more than one occasion.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, you can't  see it in the picture, but there is a five gallon  bucket full that had just been picked up....this gets done daily !


Have you ever tried giving her coconut oil?
A couple tablespoons a day really helps with shedding!!
Just don't put it directly on her...coconut oil actually contributes to fungus growth on the skin.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> We put some in their food, Mel is just a manly  man from Texas, and does everything big....including shedding his Texas Coat to a Florida t shirt , but we thank you for the suggestion !


Oh well! So much for my coconut oil theory 
And sorry Mel! I assumed you we're a female...ha ha!


----------



## Baymule

Manly Man dogs missing their num-nums tend to be a little sensitive on that gender mix-up thing...….just so you know.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh the joys of being Needed.....


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> And sorry Mel! I assumed you we're a female...ha ha!


Mel is not short for Melanie or Melissa but Mellow, because he was so calm as a pup. He can get up and go and play with the other dogs but he is a pretty chill dude.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Mel is not short for Melanie or Melissa but Mellow, because he was so calm as a pup. He can get up and go and play with the other dogs but he is a pretty chill dude.


Oh I see. That's sweet!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Manly Man dogs missing their num-nums tend to be a little sensitive on that gender mix-up thing...….just so you know.


Ha ha ha  Sorry Mel I didn't mean it


----------



## CntryBoy777

I used to talk back to mine and ask them....whaaaat?....the ducks did it when they saw me too....cept it was more like wac-wac-wac-wac....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I am about to show my ignorance here, but do you think an oscillating sprinkler attached to a garden hose would help?  It may do nothing more than make the area muddy, but I was thinking how kids (the human kind) like to run through sprinklers on a hot summer day, so I thought maybe the goats would like it, too.  Of course, if your goats are like anything that Mr. Latestarter's goats were, they fear they will melt if a few drops of rain fall on them.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Yeah, I've been seeing where the entire Southeast has been hot lately:





Maybe you can talk to Miss @farmerjan and she will share with you some of that rain that she has been getting for over a year now!


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I'd send some but right here they turned the faucet off.  We had 3 sprinkles in the last 10 days.  4 miles away at a pasture we have, it poured 1/2 inch in about 10 minutes when we got the sprinkles, on Thursday.  The forecast was for some possible severe T-storms this afternoon and the radar shows it going north of us now.  We have hay on the ground, about 6-8 acres.  Just got about 30-35 acres baled between yesterday and today.  Forecast now is mostly sun right through the next 5-7 days, with a "chance " on Tuesday.  Temps  are way too high for this time of year.  Right near the 88-90 degree stuff. About 10 degrees above normal.  Great for drying hay, but the corn is up and about 6 inches and now it needs a drink.   Never what you need when you need it.  We will be going at hay fast and furious as long as the weather looks to be staying like this.  If  any gets wet, that's good for the corn. I imagine that north of us in Harrisonburg area, they would be glad to send some down as they were still having trouble getting in some fields 2 weeks ago.  FEAST or FAMINE.  We'll take the dry for a few more days.  Have about 35-40 acres right around that area that we would like to get done before we move equipment elsewhere.  Don't know if we will manage it in the next 5 days.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I used to talk back to mine and ask them....whaaaat?
> ....


I say the same thing to the chickens when they "complain" a lot.


----------



## AlleysChicks

I'll send the rain your way B&B! I sure am tired of it up here. It makes the pens and backyard too muddy. 

Frozen 2 liters for the rabbits help on hot days.  I need to stock up on some again.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hey AmberLops,  it's  me Mel...no problem with the mix up, just chill and enjoy memorial day weekend....woof woof  and just because I have my "num nums"  removed doesn't  make me any less manly...I can run faster without them clangin and bangin together....


Ha ha ha!!!!!
Thanks Mel 
And no, it doesn't make you any less manly...it makes you more manly in my opinion 
Hope you guys are having a nice Memorial day weekend too!
I went on my first-ever hike...it was beautiful!!
Everywhere I've been there are either bears, cougars or crazy people on hikes...
I don't really have to worry about that here! Well...at least not the bears and cougars


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> Even the frozen gallon milk jugs are not making them happyAlly Chicks...but we sure will take ya up on the offer of some rain !


Oh goodness, I think those buns need a pool! I'm going to swing by the store tomorrow and pick up 2 kiddy pools. One for the ducks (a replacement) and one for the goats. I dumped their big water trough because the baby couldn't reach. And now they fight over who naps in it lol so maybe they will lay in a pool. 
We've had so much flooding this year. Honestly if we just had short showers overnight I wouldn't be mad. But some of these storms have went on for days and I can only add so much straw for the chickens and goats. I spent $40 in 2 weeks on straw alone. So I'll definitely send you as much rain as I can lol


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I saw bears in Maryville tn. !


I know they have bears in East Tenn.....but only 1 has been documented in Middle TN 
And that was by Nashville...i'm closer to West but still in Middle!


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH  ....you just made me remember we have two kiddie pools......they will be put out tommrow !


 awesome! I'm sure that will help them cool down.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> With the crazy weather, floods, fires, and storms...bet you could find alot of animals displaced and showing up in unexpected  areas....anywhere.


I know right...i'm waiting for bigfoot to show up on my property 
Could be worse though!! I'd much rather have this heatwave/stormy weather than freezing cold and snow!


----------



## Baymule

Hope you get rain soon. Storms have split and gone around us, we got a measly lil' ol' quarter inch!


----------



## Baymule

Do you have the pick up trucks with (on the back window) the label "In memory of (usually) Bubba. September 1998-April 2018

I laugh when I see "In Memory Of...…" on the back glass of a pick up. I can just hear the conversation...."Yeah, we shore miss ol' Bubba.....it wuz hard picking up all them pieces after that there train wreck.....talk about a closed casket funeral! Ol' Bubba wuz ugly, getting smacked by a train shore didn't hep his looks any.....so we took that insurance money and bought us a brand new truck.....Bubba woulda wanted us to.....(it's parked in front of a 1968 single wide) Bubba said "Hey y'all watch this!" and then that train hit him.....Never did find all the beer in the cooler...what a waste of good beer....Pore ol' Bubba


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I would,t hold my breath waiting for bigfoot........, but freezing cold and snow here would be a disaster,  people wouldn't know how to function......about 35 percent of p/up trucks still sport a confederate  flag flying from there trucks .


It's the same way here I guess...at least that's what I hear from the locals...nobody here knows how to drive in the snow. I moved here in late January and it was during that nation-wide cold front storm. I drove from AZ and I think the coldest place we stopped had to have been Oklahoma. It was in the 20's during the day.
But after that first week it got a lot warmer here in TN. Now there's this heatwave going on and i'm looking forward to the cooler weather coming next week


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Do you have the pick up trucks with (on the back window) the label "In memory of (usually) Bubba. September 1998-April 2018
> 
> I laugh when I see "In Memory Of...…" on the back glass of a pick up. I can just hear the conversation...."Yeah, we shore miss ol' Bubba.....it wuz hard picking up all them pieces after that there train wreck.....talk about a closed casket funeral! Ol' Bubba wuz ugly, getting smacked by a train shore didn't hep his looks any.....so we took that insurance money and bought us a brand new truck.....Bubba woulda wanted us to.....(it's parked in front of a 1968 single wide) Bubba said "Hey y'all watch this!" and then that train hit him.....Never did find all the beer in the cooler...what a waste of good beer....Pore ol' Bubba


 
Actually someone down the road from me has a 'in memory of doyle' on the back of their pickup and I always wonder what the story is behind that...I sure as heck made a lot of things up about it!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

A cool damp hand towel around the back of the neck can really help ya with some of that heat and keep those heat headaches away....if ya need a fresh breath of air then breathe thru the towel....the air will be cooler and help ya get a deep breath..........if ya get naked, that neighbor will do more than bleet like a goat....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope it isn't anything that can affect your other ones....


----------



## AmberLops

How's it going??
Any kid yet? Poor baby! And poor you! You must be exhausted!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I was looking for videos on YouTube on tractor maintenance and stumbled across this video that was released just yesterday:





I hope it helps you to cool off!

How's Spice doing?  And the little goatie?  And most importantly, how are you doing?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have just come inside the house, contractions stopped, i have gone inside, there is no kid...not so sure what is going to happen with her tonight, she is eating and drinking fine, she has had several power punch , some red cell....she didn't  labor or push really hard to be as tired as she is, so i am thinking she may have a very small dead kid in her, the junk that came out didn't  smell but looked old....I had checked eye lids two days ago and she was perfect, this afternoon they are white, there was no blood in anything that came out of her. If she is failing in the morning I will put her down.
> Some decisions  in life really suck when you know what the right thing to do is....it's  time for a cool shower, eat something and go out and check on her again. ...


 have you checked the field for babies? I sure hope she's ok. Poor girl.


----------



## AlleysChicks

I hope she makes a turn around in the night.  Was her due date now? Does she have milk? 
She could have a infection in her uterus and it has opened up.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm hoping everything will turn out just fine in the morning...I sure hope so 
It almost sounds like It could have been a pyometra...but I don't know if that happens in goats ?
Does she have a high temperature?


----------



## Baymule

Poor Spice. It doesn't sound good.


----------



## AlleysChicks

AmberLops said:


> I'm hoping everything will turn out just fine in the morning...I sure hope so
> It almost sounds like It could have been a pyometra...but I don't know if that happens in goats ?
> Does she have a high temperature?


I was thinking the same thing. Or a ovarian cyst. 


I would see how she is tomorrow. She may be fine. Could be a one time thing, I'd definitely keep up with the antibiotics and consult a vet when they are in. Keep an eye on her membrane color.


----------



## Baymule

Even if you could save her, this could render her unable to breed again or give milk. The vet bill would be more than she is worth, with the outcome that she would hang out, eat as much as a doe that produced kids and gave milk. And that's if she could be saved. I totally understand, you got to be realistic. Sometimes it sucks to be strong and do the right thing.

 We carried a ewe to the vet, turned out that she had a ruptured pre pubic tendon, her belly hung low, pressing her lungs down. She struggled to breathe. The vet put her down, I bawled all the way through it, even BJ shed tears. Of course she was my favorite and I loved her.


----------



## Baymule

Checking on you this morning.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for  such a sad outcome.  

Glad weird neighbor came through for you...


----------



## AmberLops

I'm so sorry...
That's too sad. Will you be okay?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I am so sorry for your loss.  It seems that it is the goodhearted folks like you who have been suffering lately -- you, Miss @Rammy, Miss @babsbag, Miss @farmerjan, and I am sure others as well.  Please know our thoughts are with you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## SA Farm

Aw, I’m sorry to hear about Spice


----------



## CntryBoy777

I understand how ya feel.....having to put Star down was the pits....did ya get a look inside?....not meaning to offend or upset ya, tho......


----------



## rachels.haven

I'm so sorry about Spice. I know it sounds lame, but I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad your goat noise neighbor was there for you. I have put down a favorite but it is never easy.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm glad your day got a little better


----------



## Baymule

I understand how you couldn't put Spice down. When we took our ewe to the vet (had NO idea what ruptured pre-pubic tendon was, but do now) I couldn't have put her down either. We buried her right in the garden gate, so she is still with me. Even tough ol' bats like us have soft spots. 

How long will this 100* weather hang on? Until a hurricane comes along? Or is that your normal summer?


----------



## AmberLops

102 degrees sound awful!! Is that normal??
I knew Florida was hot but not THAT hot 
It's been in the 90's here but apparently it's not 'normal' so all of next week will be back in the 80's finally.
The frozen bottles for rabbits is a lot more work than I imagined ha ha!
I have some rabbits that beat the crap out of their bottles and break them and some that don't even use them...oh well


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have a 18x18 ceramic  tile in each hutch that I put the frozen gallon jug on, cools the tile...they love it !


I have to do that!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations on having a pest gone!


----------



## AmberLops

Oh man, congrats on getting that cat gone!!
They can be terrible! I have a live trap and I trap em' and give them to my closest neighbor who likes to 'take care of them'...whatever he does with them, I don't care 
There's nothing worse than having a tom cat spraying all over your porch...that smell just doesn't go away!


----------



## Baymule

I tried the frozen bottles when I had rabbits, but they chewed on them, making them leak. So I made ice in plastic bowls that I could pop out and give them the ice hunk. They liked that better and could bite off ice.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Mine never chewed the bottles thankfully. I had a doe that would dig them and a buck that would hump his.


----------



## Baymule

AlleysChicks said:


> and a buck that would hump his.



Not the brightest bunny in the box, is he?


----------



## Bruce

Haven't been keeping up what with fencing and shopping.

SO sorry about Spice  Must have been just awful having to make that decision but I know you are practical down deep and did the right thing rather than have her suffer until she went on her own.  

What is the word on the coon?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

AlleysChicks said:


> a buck that would hump his.


Can't blame a bunny for wanting a cool piece of … ice.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not real sure about rabbits, but something that is done for ducks....is to freeze vegtable "tremmings" in ice cubes or blocks keeps them fresher longer and more treats as it melts......anything left can be thrown to chickens....they eat Anything!!.....


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I tried the frozen bottles when I had rabbits, but they chewed on them, making them leak. So I made ice in plastic bowls that I could pop out and give them the ice hunk. They liked that better and could bite off ice.


Hmmm....I might just do that because I bought 30 some bottles and now I only have about 20 because some of my does like to 'attack' the bottles


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not real sure about rabbits, but something that is done for ducks....is to freeze vegtable "tremmings" in ice cubes or blocks keeps them fresher longer and more treats as it melts......anything left can be thrown to chickens....they eat Anything!!.....


Good idea! The only problem is my rabbits refuse to eat veggies ha ha!


----------



## AmberLops

AlleysChicks said:


> Mine never chewed the bottles thankfully. I had a doe that would dig them and a buck that would hump his.


Ha ha ha! I actually have a giant French Angora and he does the same thing


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Good idea! The only problem is my rabbits refuse to eat veggies ha ha!


A NON vegetarian rabbit??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!.....hope ya have a Good one and ya can stay Cool during the heat of the day....hope ya can Celebrate it properly!!.....


----------



## SA Farm

Happy Birthday! 
Congrats on the new buns


----------



## Bruce

Happy birthdays to you and your sister (the young pup!). Very nice of the Wilson's to give you a gift. I'm afraid I didn't get you anything but I can give you a birthday


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy Birthday to you!  Hope you have a great day.


----------



## AlleysChicks

Happy birthday!


----------



## AlleysChicks

Baymule said:


> Not the brightest bunny in the box, is he?


No but his bits were the coolest! Lol


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Mike CHS

Add my Happy Birthday to the mix.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Happy birthday to you!  But I find it hard to believe you are 67, as I have seen pictures of you, and you look MUCH younger!  You and I were born the same year, but I look 87 instead of 67!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you , have you guys been affected by the storms ?


Girl! We have flooding and some have power outage here. I know a little up north is bad from the tornados.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> A NON vegetarian rabbit??


Yep...they all refuse to eat veggies ha ha ha!
But they do love to eat the dried up crickets in the hay....strange rabbits


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Morning all, got busy last night at my sisters 60 th b day, and today iis my 67th , so as a big surprise ....Mr and Mrs Wilson shocked me with our first batch of Flemisg Giant kits ! there are at least 7 of them and from what I have peeked at their skin is a dark charcoal  /blue, this is going to be fun....
> It is going to be another hot day, we had showers ALL around us last night, but they broke up before they could reach us ....bummer, a night of rain would of been wonderful.
> Hope everyone  has a fantastic day


Happy Birthday!!! Sorry it's late but I hope you had an amazing day


----------



## farmerjan

Sad to hear about the doe.  Never easy to make that decision. And not practical to take them to the vet all the time and then have to put them down. 
Adding in my HAPPY BIRTHDAY wishes a little late.....I haven't been on here alot due to one thing after another... I did finish raking the hay that was ready just ahead of the baler as my son had to actually wait for me to get some of the rows done. Had all raked but about 4 acres, and it was calling for rain... he came home from work and got right on the tractor... It was looking like dark dark..and he texted me and said start raking the last field... and we got about 20 drops.  20 miles south they got 50 mph winds and pouring rain.  
Had 1/2 inch last saturday at the "nurse cow pasture" and not enough to get the ground wet at my place 5 miles away.  Son got called into work 3 times between sat night and sunday for down trees blocking roads.
  We've been cutting hay nearly every day for a week... and haven't had but one field get bleached out that got wet just before it was dry enough to bale.  Had about 10 acres get wet right after he cut it but it won't hurt it.  It does hurt if it is about ready to rake and it will lose some nutrients.   Most all of it we have been lucky to get up dry except that it is a little over mature.  Went from short to tall and heading out in less than 2 weeks it seems.   Yields are good so far also. Don't have any actual figures, but off hand he said we got over 4 5x6 rolls to the acre of the one orchard grass field; 40 rolls there.    So that's over 4,000 lbs/ 2 tons,  to the acre of hay.... The "grass fields" naturally don't do that good, but it'll sure beat snowballs this winter. Lot of clover in the "grass" fields. I would guess that we have already made something like 125-150 rolls and then today maybe another 30-40? Maybe more... I have to go count.  I do know that I have been spending 3-6 hours a day on the tractors, tedding it out to dry because it was thick, or raking it into windrows for baling.
There's another 30 acres on the ground that will maybe make 75-90 bales, maybe more.  Just grass stuff.  
The corn really liked that 1/2 inch rain saturday.  Nice that it was up there where the rain fell, not down near my house.


----------



## greybeard

Happy Birthday!

(It is actually getting pretty dry here. All the Texas rain has been in the NW and N part of the state for the last 3 weeks...subject to change at any time I suppose)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mine is crunchy...lots of bare spots where the rye burned up but nothing coming in behind it...weird.  We went from being sloppy wet for six months and dry as a bone right now.    Rain in the forecast today so.  Hate to hope for it lest it become a deluge, lol.  But, a gentle shower would be quite alright with me.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> Is your grass crunching and burnt like it is here ?    We need rain for sure ....but no tornadoes  please!


No, not that crunchy kind of dry. It's coming tho, probably July/August.
It rained early this am so we're good for another few weeks.
Texas is never more than 2 weeks away from drought no matter what..


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps you should sign up for a summer course - remedial arithmetic


----------



## Bruce

Lucky you, the little ones have already marked you as part of the group!


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> I participated in that project years ago for several summers and it wasn't a easy task at all. I would imagine having rolled bales may be a little easier, but back when i did it , it was all bales and picked up and loaded by hand....



I hauled many thousands of sq bales in my youth, picked up in the field, loaded on rickety old stake bed trucks, driven to, unloaded and stacked in some of the dustiest falling down barns ever, for pennies/bale. Most i ever got was on a weekend where rain was threatening every minute and a big ol field with 2000 bales being spit out by an old McCormick baler. The unheard of price of 7ȼ a bale, which that day was split between my brother and I. I made $70 cash money that weekend, which was a princely sum for a 15 yr old. Most people paid only 4-5ȼ per bale, but this field had to be picked up in a hurry.
Didn't hurt that the drivers of the baler, rake and truck were girls from a local family I knew well (not THAT well!) . The youngest (1 1/2 yrs younger than me) later became the focus of a real life murder for hire made-for-TV movie. Her name was Verna Brown at the time I knew her but was Verna Heath after she married. She was the proposed victim..as was her daughter.
https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/the-cheerleader-murder-plot/

I was never so glad as the day everyone started baling big round bales. Don't miss those little heavy sq bales one bit.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Her name was Verna Brown at the time I knew her but was Verna Heath after she married. She was the proposed victim..as was her daughter.
> https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/the-cheerleader-murder-plot/



That Holloway woman was one sick puppy!


----------



## greybeard

I did the woodstove bit one winter and come early spring, my wife returned from town one day and told me she just rented us an apt..."We aren't spending another day or night in that house".
She's the love of a 1000 lifetimes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hang in there!!....rainy season begins in 2wks....and hurricane starts saturday....once it starts raining, it may not stop for quite awhile.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> old Glenwood wood cook stove


HEY! I really like my old (1931) Glenwood Insulated DeLuxe cook stove


----------



## Bruce

OK, I can see that. Cooking with a wood fire stove, as millions of women did for a long time, has to be quite an art.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> For anyone that is interested.....I just received a text from Robin and the vet is comming to their farm tommrow to put Toli to rest and be free from his pain......
> They did find a female puppy and will AI in two years, so Toli will live on through his pups....



Wish I could send her a hug....pass this on for me? ​


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> For anyone that is interested.....I just received a text from Robin and the vet is comming to their farm tommrow  to put Toli to rest and be free from his pain......
> They did find a female puppy and will AI in two years, so Toli will live on through  his pups....


Please let Robin know that I grieve with him and his family over the loss of Toli.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> For anyone that is interested.....I just received a text from Robin and the vet is comming to their farm tommrow  to put Toli to rest and be free from his pain......
> They did find a female puppy and will AI in two years, so Toli will live on through  his pups....


Poor Robbin...I feel so bad 
At least she had some time left with him. She would know when it's time and sadly it happened so soon.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hang in there!!....rainy season begins in 2wks....and hurricane starts saturday....once it starts raining, it may not stop for quite awhile.....



Oh goody..I'm so not looking forward to the H word..


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Here is something to help cool you off, published 10 days ago: 




Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

I sure hope this is a year of minimal hurricanes. Been too many big ones the last few years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hope it is a Quiet year for them....we need some time to get some things together to be prepared for a storm....


----------



## Mike CHS

The number of hurricanes is so unpredictable in spite of all the experts. I spent a lot of years in Pensacola and moved to Charleston, SC in 1991. Moved back in a job change in 1993 and there was enough hurricanes over the next 4 years that I moved back to Charleston in 2007.  They went quite a few years after that with no storms so who knows.


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> Were hoping for zero hurricanes this season ,.. but I sure would choose a hurricane over a tornato !


 Think I seen on the news that we had 17 tornadoes on Monday


----------



## Baymule




----------



## AlleysChicks

Yep. Luckily all I got was boat loads of rain and a little wind damage.


----------



## Bruce

Starting to rain here too 
I need to mow, going to rain all day tomorrow and potentially until Thursday. Grass is TOO TALL, it will take days for it to dry so I can mow and by then it will be REALLY TOO TALL. DW and I just got the electro net put in place, not attached to the fence yet. I hope if the chickens touch it after it is live that 5 joules won't turn them to fried chicken.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you are getting rain!


----------



## AmberLops

I wish it would rain here...it's been over a week since the last rain 
Maybe soon!
And it's always fun to grow your own veggies...I have a huge garden growing. I have tomatoes on the vines, cucumbers almost ready to harvest and lots more. I grew all Heirloom veggies and it's the first time I've done that. I can't wait to taste them!! Everything tastes better when you grow it yourself!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad you are getting rain!  We need some dry days here, farmers are behind in planting crops and get hay cut if its ready!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thunder, lightning and more RAIN ...it is pouring out, plants are dancing, we are just looking out the windows loving  it ! ....baby lima beans with hot cajun sausage in it cookin ...served over rice, topped with onions.....guess it's  a "southern thang , "cuz my Georgia boy  husband just loves  him "  sum beans n rice "
> 
> Hope it rains ALL day
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone


Ha ha ha! I love beans and rice...but i'm a transplant not a born southerner 
It's good with sour cream, salsa and all that jazz


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Going to try making soap today with goats milk


Good luck!
What process are you using? Hot, cold?
Let me know how it turns out!!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> 1st time doing it....did cold process and got 12 regular size  lilly of the valley sented bars, plus 6 cupcake size and made 6 BUCK SOAP bars, for "that time of year"....not going to stink like a buck for days on end again !


Congrats!
I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## AmberLops

Nice!!
Are you using fragrance oils or essential?
I'm looking into making soap (I've done it before but I used melt and pour soap) and I bought a bunch of books on it but it always helps to talk to someone who's done it


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Essential  oil for scent, but want to get some  other clearer oils to play with.....it was fun using my goats milk , kinda a "satisfying " feeling


I bet!! Goats milk soap is so nice on your skin too 
I don't know if you ever buy on ebay but they have some great deals on all kinds of oils!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Poor chickens!!....I guess ya will be the topic of discussion on the roost pole tonite....
I'm a born and bred southerner and never ate limas and rice....either pinto or kidney beans, but most of what we ate didn't include rice....cause it had to be bought....we had either purple hull or crowder peas and cornbread....there were about 3yrs that we ate that at least 3-4 nites a week....since I've been on my own there have been some lean meals, but never have climbed back into that rut again.........the only beans we had were speckled butterbeans....and when we did have kidney beans, it wasn't what is called red beans and rice....that is Cajun and nobody but me, would eat anything spicy........during that period, I got in trouble for picking the blooms off the beans.....I was tired of eating em so often.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> guess it's a "southern thang


Sounds like a heartburn thang to me!



B&B Happy goats said:


> never thought i would hope for male goats


Don't hope TOO hard or next year they might all be male!



B&B Happy goats said:


> 1st time doing it


Success on the first try - priceless!



B&B Happy goats said:


> the darlings were sitting on the fence this morning laughing at us for not having the hot wire done yet.....I told DH "I'll fix them."


You do know that if they want to they can actually stand on a hotwire. I don't know how they can balance on such a small wire but I've seen Cassie do it once.



B&B Happy goats said:


> when i grew up it was canned peas and instant potatos and SPAM...YUCK, barf, discusting!!!


I agree 100%


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, just so ya know....Spam was a Treat for us, but those salmon patties were my "barf point"....even today, I can't eat salmon....doesn't make it past the taste buds.........and yes, I've tried some salmon that others swore was just Wonderful....smoked and all.........once Mom didn't have salmon and used mackerel instead.....I went to bed without supper that nite....and we ate sooo many peas I had to start putting sorghrum on them just to get them down....


----------



## greybeard

Anything can stand or perch on just the hot wire...think doves sitting on a 40,000v powerline. The circuit has to be made complete somehow, otherwise there is no current flow thru the biological life form on the wire.

I have eaten a LOT of Spam in my lifetime, tho none recently. Had Spam sandwiches for school lunch frequently and we had it for lunch at home in summer, usually simmered sliced in bbq sauce. Tried it again a few years ago and found the recipe had changed. It's way worse than it was in the '60s and early '70s. (getting real Spam in a care package from home when I was overseas was a treat..it was much better than the c-ration equivalent, which was called 'meal, pork loaf') There is a product called Armour Treet that looks all the world like a big rectangle shaped hot dog, with the same texture & consistency of cheap bologna, vienna sausage..or..........dog food. Pretty bad tasting and smelling. 
All those type products have a LOT of salt in them.


We eat a lot of rice here. Made chicken/sausage gumbo just last Friday night, and of course served it on rice. I prefer the Jasmine rice but it is more expensive as there is very very little aromatic rice grown in the US.  I do not care for Basmati rice altho it has a significantly lower glycemic index compared to 'regular' rice and slightly lower than Jasmine rice.  I can't imagine cooking and not having a rice cooker available.
All retail rice has gotten relatively more expensive nowadays.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> @ Bruce. They can stand on the hot wire ...what about the squirrels  ? Don't  tell me they won't  get zapped


Nope, no zap. If your fence is metal but on wood posts, you probably want to stick a few ground rods in along the span and connect them to the fence. The other option is to run a ground wire along the fence from the charger point close enough to the hot wire that something climbing the fence would have to hit both of them.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> @greybeard @CntryBoy777. ..you both ain't right, liking that SPAM


In Hawaii it's pretty much all they eat! Spam and Vienna sausages!
Spam and eggs, loco moco, spam musubi...everything else too 
I used to love spam until I opened a can that had hide and hair on it....


----------



## greybeard

AmberLops said:


> In Hawaii it's pretty much all they eat! Spam and Vienna sausages!
> Spam and eggs, loco moco, spam musubi...everything else too
> I used to love spam until I opened a can that had hide and hair on it....


I lived in Hawaii for a while when in the military.
Loco moco is usually made with a burger patty or ground meat  and not spam, heaped on rice and covered with gravy of some kind, and I 'guess' I can see where spam might work. The gravy is what makes the dish tasty tho, so I guess it would have to include packaged gravy mix since fried Spam wouldn't make a gravy.
Sometimes, ground or sliced pork is used, but it can be made with fish and poultry as well.


----------



## AmberLops

greybeard said:


> I lived in Hawaii for a while when in the military.
> Loco moco is usually made with a burger patty or ground meat  and not spam, heaped on rice and covered with gravy of some kind, and I 'guess' I can see where spam might work. The gravy is what makes the dish tasty tho, so I guess it would have to include packaged gravy mix since fried Spam wouldn't make a gravy.
> Sometimes, ground or sliced pork is used, but it can be made with fish and poultry as well.


I grew up there 
I used to eat at a loco moco restaurant and their best-selling dish was the spam loco moco.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> 1st time doing it....did cold process and got 12 regular size  lilly of the valley sented bars, plus 6 cupcake size and made 6 BUCK SOAP bars, for "that time of year"....not going to stink like a buck for days on end again !


Wilbur's Wonder Soap? Pig fat or not, that name has stuck.


----------



## Baymule

My Mom was a terrible cook. Even as a kid, my survival instinct kicked in and I refused to let her "teach" me anything concerning food. I left home at 17, knowing how to make a hamburger patty and that's about it. Old women mentored me, old women taught me how to cook, make bread, freeze vegetables, make cream corn, can, etc. Now that I am an old woman, I love the opportunity to pass on what it took me years to accumulate. Pay it forward and pass it on.


----------



## Bruce

People often eat what they are used to. I worked with a guy who would eat peas ONLY IF they were canned. As far as he was concerned that is what they are SUPPOSED to taste like and "feel" like.  

Bay, your GKs will be far better prepared as young adults than you were since they have "an old woman" to teach them young


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> My Mom was a terrible cook. Even as a kid, my survival instinct kicked in and I refused to let her "teach" me anything concerning food. I left home at 17, knowing how to make a hamburger patty and that's about it. Old women mentored me, old women taught me how to cook, make bread, freeze vegetables, make cream corn, can, etc. Now that I am an old woman, I love the opportunity to pass on what it took me years to accumulate. Pay it forward and pass it on.


That's sweet of you  It always pays to help others!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> My Mom was a terrible cook.


My mom_ could_ be a good cook - but she hated it.  I learned early, mostly on my own, and took over most cooking duties as a pre-teen.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Baymule and Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I have seen pictures of both of you and neither of you looks old!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Did ya get any rain up that way?....we have had a few showers here today....overnite we had .3" of instant humidity for the mornin' sun....they are calling for higher chances of rain for the next 7+ days.....hope ya staying Cool!!........


----------



## Mike CHS

We had thunder all around us but got just enough of a sprinkle to turn the dust on my windshield into mud.


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Baymule and Miss @B&B Happy goats,
> 
> I have seen pictures of both of you and neither of you looks old!


Thank you! I don't feel old either, but my left knee does.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Thank you! I don't feel old either, but my left knee does.



I think some of us reach the point where we are aged and are considered feisty.    That mostly means you ignore the pain and just "get er done"


----------



## greybeard

The "don't let the old man in" syndrome..........that, or we have it all done already.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I think some of us reach the point where we are aged and are considered feisty.    That mostly means you ignore the pain and just "get er done"



Yeah, suck it up, buttercup. 



greybeard said:


> The "don't let the old man in" syndrome..........that, or we have it all done already.



I'm going to live to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 105, it runs in the family. I may accumulate a lot of birthdays, but I'll never be old.


----------



## Baymule

So cute! Love the pics!


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 62969 Blossom and her doe Bella ...I think Bella is going to be my favorite  !


Whichever one is catching yo eye...and ain't giving ya "issues" is always yor Favorite..........they are such sweet little'uns too, I tell ya!!.....


----------



## Baymule

We raise our pork, chicken and lamb. Beef, we catch steaks on sale and stock up. 

You have rabbits, goats and chickens. They won't give you pork chops or bacon, but you can still eat darn good.


----------



## AmberLops

Those Flemish babies are beautiful! And definitely the biggest kits I've ever seen!!
They look like velvet


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like a "good deal" on the corn....I sure have helped to put up a few ears in my lifetime.........don't ya just love the "melodius voices" calling ya asking ya...."Who'll stop the Rain?".....as CCR fills the goathouse "speakers".........we are hoping that Gabbie gets thru her shed soon, too....at least we have made it to the overcoat....finally, thought the undercoat would Never end.....enjoy your "break" up there....ya deserve a chance to catch your breath.....


----------



## Baymule

I brushed Trip yesterday and got a grocery bag of fur off him. This was done outside, me sitting on the ground, Trip laying in my lap, Carson helping by playing "bite face" with Trip and both of them, over 200 pounds on dogs, trying to lay in my lap. When I had to tug at some wads of fur, Trip gently bit up and down my arm, slobbered and drooled with some dirt thrown in for good measure. I was covered in fur, clothes covered in fur, but it's that fine, wispy filament that gets in my eye that drives me nuts. I brushed myself off when I was done and headed for the shower.


----------



## AmberLops

Yay for rain...and corn!!
It's been raining for the past 2 days here and it's not supos


B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol...got that one.....the shower is the solution for sure ! Since  Mel isn't  a LGD (doing a full time job and living outside) his fur coat is now at a half inch in legnth,  and still shedding, lol...leon had started a trash bag collection of what we brush out od him...one bag has gone to the dump already


You should felt with his hair...


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Woman, lol my list of things to do is really long .....mabey when i get old i will do that, but right now,  it's hard enough to keep up with "who needs what and when" ....going to catch up on my animal logs today....


Ha ha! I know you're a busy lady 
Save up the fur though!! You just may find some down time...


----------



## Baymule

Once upon a time I used to do needlepoint, cross stitch, quilt...…….now I have a laptop and this forum!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Once upon a time I used to do needlepoint, cross stitch, quilt...…….now I have a laptop and this forum!


Me too - and now I have carpal tunnel syndrome.... (and a laptop and this forum)


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha ha! 
I crochet and do needle-felting...hopefully that doesn't change!!


----------



## animalmom

I have always maintained that it could rain all it wanted to between the hours of 11pm and 4am.  I have yet been able to convince God that that is the way it should be.  Nevertheless I keep working on the problem.


----------



## greybeard

Had plenty of rain this last spring & I think this is the earliest  (and fastest) my bahia grass has ever seeded out. 
At least it guarantees a good stand next year.
Starting to warm up some.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's fantastic!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Goat yoga!  I wish I'd invented that, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's really Great news!!.....just keep plenty of "distance" between the "boys and girls"....so, there won't be anymore Surprises for ya...........ya can at least avoid the hotter months....and kid in dead winter....


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Winter is a pain too, heat lamps and all, one male will be wethered and i will just have to talk to eddy about condoms !


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, make sure he knows it is his responsibility as much as his date's


----------



## Mike CHS

So tiny but he is a cutey!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

He is more like a kitten than a goat @Mike CHS


----------



## Baymule

Hey Nanny Granny! Looks like Mel is doing all the hard work and you are taking all the credit!  Adorable little goat and that's not a bad pay check!


----------



## Bruce

Good thing Mel didn't sneeze or that goatlet would be across the room!


----------



## AmberLops

Awww! He's so wittle


----------



## Bruce

After the girls kid at the Yoga farm, they can be used on the children doing goat yoga, maybe wouldn't want an adult goat on a child


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya may just have a chance to get things "under control" up that way....maybe?....naw!!!....not you.....your a "nest whopper"....I've seen your kind before!!..........


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> What on earth is a nest whopper ?


Someone who whops a nest! Duh!


----------



## Baymule

You didn't ask for a dictionary definition, ain't got nary a one anyway.  You got the smart A$$ definition.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm with you...no clue what a nest whopper is but I don't think you're one...unless it's a good thing, then you are one  Tryin' to help but I feel like i'm making it worse


----------



## Bruce

Clearly we need the official @CntryBoy777 dictionary!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

......my goodness!!....I think I created a "stir" here.........what is a "nest whopper"??.........my, oh my....let me look it up....hold on just a minute, gotta knock the dust and cobwebs off the thing.....okay...here we are...."nest whopper"....a person that can't leave "well enough" alone....example: when ya see a large wasp nest and it is covered with wasps....there are always the people that swat and whop a nest and keep them stirred up, flying, and stinging.....that wasn't meant literally....that's why I was laughing......sorry it took so long to get back to ya on this...had to do some running this morning....it just seems as late, that many situations have come your way to "distract" ya from your "doings"....and being such a good-hearted person, that ya are....ya have a difficult time saying "no".....which keeps ya "stirred up"....thus a "nest whopper"....if ya "whop the nest" ya better be prepared to "dance or get stung"....guess it is a "southern thang".....cause most, as kids....hunted, targeted, and Whopped the nest....the winner didn't get stung....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya remind me some of my Mom....she was a "nest whopper"....we had some fun "poking" at each other.....


----------



## AmberLops

Yay! Sounds like a fun day 
Will you miss little Gremlin or will you be happy when he goes home?


----------



## AmberLops

Sounds like a good deal ha ha! You can enjoy him from far away and be happy to see his pictures


----------



## Mike CHS

We enjoyed having the bottle lambs but they were so good that they made it easy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is nice when ya can keep up with animals ya had a "hand" in raising.....seeing them develope and mature....whether it is just "outside" or a few hrs drive, or email away....wish we had contact with the lady the Boys went to, but she hasn't sent any pics or updates about them.....hope ya have a Great "visit" and don't get too Crazy!!.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's okay Missy....she is just a "spoiled sport" and has to have her "way".....one day you'll understand and see it's for the best......


----------



## Bruce

Miss B doesn't give an inch to the dogs. She set the limits and she doesn't let them forget it.

With regard to nest whopping, I suggest one does it at night when the wasps are asleep.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Miss B doesn't give an inch to the dogs. She set the limits and she doesn't let them forget it.
> 
> With regard to nest whopping, I suggest one does it at night when the wasps are asleep.


That's when ya "rob" the nest...to take fishing the next morning....before they start hatching....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Miss B doesn't give an inch to the dogs. She set the limits and she doesn't let them forget it.
> 
> With regard to nest whopping, I suggest one does it at night when the wasps are asleep.



Ninja wasps...…...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya was able to enjoy your day....Outside!!.........Gabbie uses her water dish like a dentisit basin.....rinse, swish, and spit....she has to rinse the sand from her gums and lets it drain from her jowls....foundout that they have shamie cloths at Dollar tree....they absorb the water very well....you'd have to get a few for Mel's water dish area tho.....


----------



## Bruce

Checkers, DD1's cat, is our water problem animal. He knocks the bowl before he drinks. I understand that cats can't see things well close up if they aren't moving. The other 2 cats have no problem however. I got a cat "fountain" for the water dish in the laundry room and that solved the problem. But there is just a regular plastic cat water bowl in the bathroom upstairs. It sits on a fairly large plastic plate to catch the slops.


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like dog puke and gallons of water to make your day!


----------



## Baymule

Our beloved Parker drank huge amounts of water. One day he would drink, then throw it all up in the floor. We took him to the vet, short story is that he had swallowed a hickory nut while hoovering up wild persimmons, and it lodged in his intestines. Surgery and $800 later, he had stitches, shaved belly and was fine. I sure miss that goofy boy.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Our beloved Parker drank huge amounts of water. One day he would drink, then throw it all up in the floor. We took him to the vet, short story is that he had swallowed a hickory nut while hoovering up wild persimmons, and it lodged in his intestines. Surgery and $800 later, he had stitches, shaved belly and was fine. I sure miss that goofy boy.


Yeah that's always the biggest sign on an obstruction in the intestines...when they can't keep down water


----------



## Bruce

Much as goat man is annoying, can't like that he has cancer.


----------



## Baymule

You had a busy day. You are tired, but it is a good tired because you got so much done. A well deserved shower and recliner time makes you feel better. 

Today we spread rock in the driveway, then I did 3 batches of plum jam, got 15 pint jars. Tomorrow we start on slaughtering Cornish Cross chickens. Went to neighbor's and filled up ice cooler from his ice machine. We'll get an early start in the morning. I'll have BJ sitting under a tree, pickin chicken.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our plums are getting ripe but I think they all have worms in them.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow, sounds like you had a crazy day!! 
Get some much needed rest!


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Our plums are getting ripe but I think they all have worms in them.


Extra protein, what's the problem?


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Extra protein, what's the problem?


Ew that's nasty!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Now , Iknow how much you like worms....not bad if you don't  see them when you eat em...


NOOOOOOO!!!!!! I will always see them


----------



## AmberLops

Oooh! Exciting! I have new kits this morning too! 5 healthy ones born to a first time mom


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Reality is ..... we probably don't  know half of what we really eat ...if you get it from a store.....worms, bugs an all not to mention preservatives  and chemicals on fresh stuff


I only buy organic produce so I hope it's good 
I read a list once of the amount of bugs they allow in foods like canned mushrooms, frozen spinach etc


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, pretty scary if you really think about it....so I  just try to do the best I can , and not think about the scary stuff alot. ..after all there are many countries where bugs are  a part of their diet or a delightful  treat


Okay...that's enough!! I don't want to hear any more about bugs...in food, in rabbits or anything else 
I do know though that they're trying to bring back cricket protein...ew. They even have farms for it right now...they just need to convince people to buy the product!


----------



## greybeard

There's 'bugs' in all produce, home grown, organic and commercially canned beans, peas, corn etc. We just don't see them. I've been opening canned goods for about 53 years..never seen a single 'bug' but I have seen a few in home canned veggies over the years. Not worried about bugs anywhere near as much as I am microscopic organisms.


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!! I will always see them


Worse if you only see half of them.


----------



## Bruce

Ouch!!! Sure glad we don't have fahr aints here!!


----------



## Baymule

Get aloe Vera gel with lidocaine, in the sunburn products, for insect bites, even fahr  aints.


----------



## PattyNH

B&B Happy goats said:


> That will require a 30 mile trip...will put it on my shopping list for monday, thank you.


I don't have fiah ants but I do have a "seasonal goat rash" that I prefer to think is poison instead of something from mites/scabies/ebola.  Itches like a mofo!!  Drs were stumped last year so not going back now lol. Gotta love 'em!  And that's just my arms...


----------



## Baymule

@PattyNH maybe the aloe vera gel with lidocaine will work for you too. We picked wild plums in the fence rows around here and got eat up with chiggers. I looked like I had a disease, covered with red spots. The lidocaine in the aloe vera gel kept it from itching.


----------



## CntryBoy777

PattyNH said:


> I don't have fiah ants but I do have a "seasonal goat rash" that I prefer to think is poison instead of something from mites/scabies/ebola.  Itches like a mofo!!  Drs were stumped last year so not going back now lol. Gotta love 'em!  And that's just my arms...View attachment 63292 View attachment 63293


It could be oak tree mites or chiggers....they will eat ya up and ya will be itching intensly for several weeks....when ya are taking a shower....get the water as hot as ya can stand it and it will feel good when ya get out the bumps will not itch for a whole afterwards....after a few treatments the intensity of the itch will subside some with each treatment......


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Worse if you only see half of them.


That's just NASTY!!!!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Did morning chores, flemish kits are out hopping everywhere  in the hutch and eating pellets and hay, as soon as I can sex them , they will go on CL for sale, Queenies kits are tiny little naked things.....checked on the four sitting chickens and saw one little chick hatched  so will keep checking. Amber and Hope are going off by themselfs....kidding pen is ready, door is propped  open just n case.....
> Hope everyone has a great day


Busy busy busy!


----------



## greybeard

look like some kind of mite, similar to scabies.
They're under your skin, crawlin about, makin babies, watchin TV and drinkin beer and poopin everywhere...under your skin.


----------



## AmberLops

greybeard said:


> look like some kind of mite, similar to scabies.
> They're under your skin, crawlin about, makin babies, watchin TV and drinkin beer and poopin everywhere...under your skin.


Ew! One time I went swimming in a lake in Maine and my legs were full of 'lake worms'...all under my skin and squirming around. That ruined lakes for me forever 
And when I researched it...they seem so pointless! They just go under your skin and stay there for a few days and make you SO uncomfortable and then they die


----------



## AmberLops

And congratulations on your new babies!! So cute and i'm glad they're all okay


----------



## Bruce

I liked all the pictures!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

AmberLops said:


> One time I went swimming in a lake in Maine and my legs were full of 'lake worms'...all under my skin and squirming around.


Holy Flipping Cow!  I've never heard of such a thing.  And I thought leeches were bad...


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a nice platform and it's obvious your goats love it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not only is it valued for the "lounging", but it saves having to use a "barber pump" on the goats to get them in the "air" so ya don't have to bend too far.....or sit-n-do..........our goats sure loved the deck on their house, and it worked well with the elevation changes for us.....the animals....BABIES and All!!!....
@ Mike CHS ....maybe a platform in the chute would get the sheep up high enough to "trim" while standing or sitting....it would sure save the back.....


----------



## Mike CHS

We trim them when they are in the chair. The back has gotten stronger in the last few years so any pain now is more annoyance than anything else.


----------



## AmberLops

Man, I want more rain and thunderstorms!!
We had thunder/lightning storms in the forecast for 12 days straight...and the only day it rained was yesterday and now the entire forecast changed to full sun and 90 degrees  Oh well!
It's always nice to have company but then it's also nice when they leave ha ha


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it seems things are changing and very little is expected for the next 5-7 days....here....but, that means Heat and Humidity will rise....I do need some rain free parts of the day to get a few things done....gonna try to get brakes on the truck in the morning....have tried since monday, but each time I try it....it begins to rain....Gabbie is going "stir-crazy" also....
Glad ya had a nice visit with your company....hope everyone behaved, appropiately!!.....


----------



## PattyNH

greybeard said:


> look like some kind of mite, similar to scabies.
> They're under your skin, crawlin about, makin babies, watchin TV and drinkin beer and poopin everywhere...under your skin.


Are you referring to me or BB? Because that is totally where my mind is going to with my rash. The goats show NO sign of mites and get Python Dust monthly.  But I'm not convinced that is keeping them of ME!!


----------



## Baymule

Go Leon! Aren't you proud of how he stepped up when it was needed! Beautiful kids too.


----------



## Baymule

The things we do to our men...….


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been meaning to tell ya to give Leon a big "Atta Boy" from us...........I sure didn't figure he'd go "elbow deep" tho....maybe shin or knee.........as far as the "behavior"....I was meaning the whole "lot and gang"....animals and humans....sometimes things don't "go as planned or hoped" they would.....at least that is what I was-a-meanin....


----------



## Baymule

Mawnin' gal. Up and at 'em! See you this evening, got chicken backs and necks cookin' on the stove. Going to be canning them for dog food today.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> @PattyNH...lol..@greybead  is teasing....one of us,  I am pretty sure the mites are host specific,  you may get some on you, but i do not believe they can live on humans....but not to worry @greybeard will stop by to correct and educate  on the subject......


Only partially kidding..
There are hundreds of different types (species) of mites, maybe thousands.
Most do have a "preferred" host, but all except dust mites will bite humans. Some common sources/preferred hosts are bird and poultry, dogs and cats, grasses and hay.
Some just bite, others, like mange mites (the most common type human infestation) (_Sarcoptes scabiei) _burrow but almost all mites cause itching and red spots. Common source hosts of what is generally called scabie mites are poultry, cats/dogs, fur & hair bearing farm animals such as rabbits, equines, bovines and other ruminants...and contact with humans already having them. Scabies used to be so common that schools would do inspections of kids' hands.,,between the fingers especially where the skin is thin and soft. They may still do.

Many mites live on and in the soil, but few of those ever infest humans. 
Others that live close to the ground DO infest humans and other mammals and birds, the most common usually being called Chiggers. Chigger are the larval stage of Adult trombiculid mites..there are several sub species of this family of mite. We've all gotten chiggers at one time or another. 
_Adult trombiculid mites are about 1-2 mm in length, bright red or reddish-brown in colour, and of velvety appearance. The nymph is similar but smaller. The larvae, also called chiggers, are very small, being only 0.15-0.3 mm in length (Fig. 4.30). Neither the adults nor the nymphs bite animals or humans; they live in the soil and feed on other mites, small insects and their eggs. The larvae, however, feed on skin tissue. 
After emerging from the eggs the larvae crawl onto grasses or low-lying vegetation and leaf litter to wait for an animal or human host. They attach themselves to the skin of reptiles, birds, mammals and humans walking or resting in the habitat. On humans they seek out areas where clothing is tight against the skin, the waist and ankles being the parts most commonly attacked.
The larvae remain attached to the skin of the host for between two days and a month, depending on the species. They then drop to the ground and enter the soil to develop into the harmless nymphal and adult stages.
Mites have a very patchy distribution over small areas because of their special requirements. The nymphs and adults need certain soil conditions for their survival and development while the larvae require host animals, such as wild rats, other small rodents and birds. Suitable habitats are found in grassy fields, shrubby areas, forests, abandoned rice fields and cleared forests. The mites are also found in parks, gardens, lawns and moist areas alongside lakes and streams._

Another common source of biting mites on a farmstead is hay. They aren't attracted to the hay itself but to the dust and mold spores that are in all hay to some extent, and of course, in colder weather, to the warmth the hay provided. Animals graze the hay, mites transfer from animal to hay then to humans when the hay is broken apart and fed by hand.  Getting mites from hay used to be much more common when people handled hay more than they do now..round bales greatly reduced the exposure to that type of mite.


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have to cull more as I don't have the land to move them for rotation. Contacted cow neighbor (he has like 90 acres) and asked him if he would be willing to sell one acre just for the goats, but he isn't very interested at the moment.



One of my neighbors made the same pitch to me not long ago, for a different reason. He wanted 4 acres. I declined and made a counter proposal, telling him I'd entertain an offer of $347,000 and throw in 37 more acres and barns and house for nothing. 
He declined.
Not many are willing to break up their property just to sell a small parcel. You might ask about leasing whatever additional acreage you need. For what my neighbor wanted, leasing wasn't an option, as he wanted the 4 ac to qualify for the 20 acre minimum needed for ag exemption.


----------



## Baymule

I hope your neighbor gets to hang around for a long time. But just in case he doesn't, take him cookies, pie, brownies, butter him up and get him to sell that acre. Yeah, I know, I'm awful.....but I am realistic.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Only partially kidding..
> There are hundreds of different types (species) of mites, maybe thousands.
> Most do have a "preferred" host, but all except dust mites will bite humans. Some common sources/preferred hosts are bird and poultry, dogs and cats, grasses and hay.
> Some just bite, others, like mange mites (the most common type human infestation) (_Sarcoptes scabiei) _burrow but almost all mites cause itching and red spots. Common source hosts of what is generally called scabie mites are poultry, cats/dogs, fur & hair bearing farm animals such as rabbits, equines, bovines and other ruminants...and contact with humans already having them. Scabies used to be so common that schools would do inspections of kids' hands.,,between the fingers especially where the skin is thin and soft. They may still do.
> 
> Many mites live on and in the soil, but few of those ever infest humans.
> Others that live close to the ground DO infest humans and other mammals and birds, the most common usually being called Chiggers. Chigger are the larval stage of Adult trombiculid mites..there are several sub species of this family of mite. We've all gotten chiggers at one time or another.
> _Adult trombiculid mites are about 1-2 mm in length, bright red or reddish-brown in colour, and of velvety appearance. The nymph is similar but smaller. The larvae, also called chiggers, are very small, being only 0.15-0.3 mm in length (Fig. 4.30). Neither the adults nor the nymphs bite animals or humans; they live in the soil and feed on other mites, small insects and their eggs. The larvae, however, feed on skin tissue.
> After emerging from the eggs the larvae crawl onto grasses or low-lying vegetation and leaf litter to wait for an animal or human host. They attach themselves to the skin of reptiles, birds, mammals and humans walking or resting in the habitat. On humans they seek out areas where clothing is tight against the skin, the waist and ankles being the parts most commonly attacked.
> The larvae remain attached to the skin of the host for between two days and a month, depending on the species. They then drop to the ground and enter the soil to develop into the harmless nymphal and adult stages.
> Mites have a very patchy distribution over small areas because of their special requirements. The nymphs and adults need certain soil conditions for their survival and development while the larvae require host animals, such as wild rats, other small rodents and birds. Suitable habitats are found in grassy fields, shrubby areas, forests, abandoned rice fields and cleared forests. The mites are also found in parks, gardens, lawns and moist areas alongside lakes and streams._
> 
> Another common source of biting mites on a farmstead is hay. They aren't attracted to the hay itself but to the dust and mold spores that are in all hay to some extent, and of course, in colder weather, to the warmth the hay provided. Animals graze the hay, mites transfer from animal to hay then to humans when the hay is broken apart and fed by hand.  Getting mites from hay used to be much more common when people handled hay more than they do now..round bales greatly reduced the exposure to that type of mite.



I am MITE-Y educated on mites now. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> gonna try to get brakes on the truck in the morning....have tried since monday, but each time I try it....it begins to rain


Maybe clean out a few feet of the carport, just enough to get whichever end of the truck that needs brakes under cover?


----------



## Baymule

That's too bad about goat noise neighbor. Even for a jerk, don't like to see anybody suffer like that. 

You are a good neighbor and friend. Your neighbors are blessed to have you in their corner, helping out.


----------



## Bruce

X2 on that Bay.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Maybe clean out a few feet of the carport, just enough to get whichever end of the truck that needs brakes under cover?


Oh, there is plenty of room in the carport, but we use that as a sitting area/patio and don't want to spot it all up with brake fluid, oil, and anything else that I might drop, knock over, or bust when a wrench slips.....if I absolutely had to get it done to go to "work", I would do it and would endure the skeeters even at nite....but, I don't....just have to be done by tuesday this next week, so Joyce can go to the daughter's house....and it won't be much longer for another trip north....about 80miles or so.....

I know it is difficult to lessen the numbers, but it may be worth the break to be able to concentrate on the "parasite control" and increasing the forage quality....I have a few things to discuss on our next trip up....ya may find it fairly interesting....


----------



## Bruce

Fred, to words - sheet plastic


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> you know that saying " Do unto others as you would have them do unto you "


And here I thought it was "Do unto others before they do unto you"


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I am MITE-Y educated on mites now. Thanks for the information!



I Mite have to research more about them


----------



## Baymule

It has gone from fun to hard work. A few are great, a whole bunch is just too much. Time to downsize so it goes back to being fun. You are smart to recognize that as being true and act on it. 

I compare that to us having 40 Cornish Cross chickens. Feed twice a day, water 3 times a day, move the tractor every other day. They are pretty intensive and a lot of work. I sure am glad we only keep them a couple of months! If that turned into 12 months, I’d run away from home! 

Then The ingrates have the nerve to drop dead before I can slaughter them. 17 more to go and we’ll be back to our level of abnormal around here. 

That’s what you need too—your level of abnormal.


----------



## Mike CHS

We take a bunch of sheep to market soon and we will be down from 45 right now to the 30 ewes that will hang in here through winter.  It is a lot of work but especially for you folks in the deep south that has the super hot and humid summers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We sure understand what ya are saying....and support ya with it!!....our health is decreasing our ability to fuction in the heat, so even cutting grass isn't as easy as it used to be....ya sure ain't a "whipper-snapper" anymore.....


----------



## AmberLops

You did the right thing. It's always hard to sell your stock when you're bonded with them...but it's even harder having to care for all of them sometimes


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya have a better day tomorrow!!....chance of rain increases here on tues/wed time frame....we get to experience "groundhog day" until then....


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> @CntryBoy777. .it will get better here....come winter time...this heat and humidity is opressive for sure, difficult to just get the basic chores done, let alone the projects....very fustrating for all...)



I lived in Florida for close to 25 years total but what you are seeing is why we live in Tennessee.  We get hot here but we have four seasons and the worst of our summers aren't like what you see.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got enough winter and cold temps, early in "life" and when we landed on the farm in central Mississippi...coming from 2yrs in Maine....I knew I was a "true southerner"....having been born south of Miami.........I did spend 30+ yrs in the Memphis area...and it is much better here than there....for 2 reasons....soil and sea breezes.....too far away from a sea in Memphis for a breeze and when that clay gets wet it evaporates in the sun, before the clay can aborb anymore....this creates a situation of being in the oven with the broiler running too....without any circulation....now that I have aches and pains....I'd much rather sweat than shiver....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad it all worked out for ya!!....just think of it being a boarding place without a "bill".....and ya will be able to catch a "breath" when ya need to......


----------



## AmberLops

Yay for a happy ending!


----------



## rachels.haven

Hey, @B&B Happy goats , did you know that your goat milk soap is one of the best things to get buck funk off? Has it cured yet?


----------



## Baymule

I am so happy for you, the goats and the family that got them. It couldn't have worked out any better.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> @CntryBoy777. .it will get better here....come winter time...this heat and humidity is opressive for sure, difficult to just get the basic chores done, let alone the projects....very fustrating for all...)


Time to "sun bird"!! 
Glad the goats went to a perfect home


----------



## rachels.haven

B&B Happy goats said:


> Now that you live in Massachusetts,  if you have some time for a family trip...hit up my favorite place...head to the top of Mount Washington, before  you get to the top , pull over at mile marker 5 and take a walk out on the rocks.....the view is amazing....you and your famly would be quite impressed ...(.if you haven't  gone there yet.)    Bring a sweat sirt or jacket...you never know what temperature  it will be up there



I'll add that to my list of adventures to-do. This place is not lacking on things like that. I think I love it.


----------



## Bruce

No problems .... other than the cold! And it must have been a BIG problem or you wouldn't be sweating it out in Florida!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Going to go and at least band freds gonads.....that will eliminate at least two nuts around this place...


I hear ya!  I did two over the weekend so got rid of 4 nuts, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Those still with nuts around here still get to keep them. LOL Waiting on someone to come by, don’t want to get going on a project and get interrupted. Then @Devonviolet and her husband are stopping by. I’ll take interruptions any day to see DV!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm not really sure, right off hand....I have never used lime in that fashion, for that reason.....I've only used it to change the ph of the soil....I never had too much parasite problems by keeping the grass as high as the mower would cut....I always left some of the taller grass for them to browse on until it grew to the height they liked....the more their head is up while eating, the less likely they will get them from browsing or grazing....that is the reason I got the Khaki Campbell ducks...they are prolific at eating snails, slugs, flies, and most anything that squirms, hops, crawls, or flies....the goats loved having them around to keep the flies off of them and the ducks like them around to scare hawks and other things off....even though we don't eat may eggs on a regular basis, it wasn't the egg production that mattered to me....it was their bug and parasite "host" hunting that was well worth having them.....hopefully, one of the others will have some info on that for ya......


----------



## Mike CHS

We use Dolomite Lime (pelleted).  We didn't do a soil test after applying the lime this year but we have vegetation growing on a parcel of about 1 acre that was barren with just the occasional weed last year.  @greybeard can correct me if I'm wrong but I have applied lime at any time if it needs it.  It doesn't burn so I don't see the harm of putting it out in summer.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> @Devonviolet and her husband are stopping by. I’ll take interruptions any day to see DV!


Awww!!!   I feel the same way @Baymule!!!  We were just saying how much we enjoyed our visit with y'all!  

DH and I sure enjoy visiting with you and your DH.


----------



## AmberLops

Sounds like you guys had a crazy day! I'm sure every day is crazy though, with the goats and all those chores ha ha 
I hope Leon feels better soon!


----------



## AmberLops

They never listen...they're always 'too tough' and then they end up being the complete opposite!
Anyway...I hope he feels better soon 
I'm happy for you, having less chores to do and your goats got amazing homes.
Every time I think I should thin down my rabbit herd, I don't and then I just end up with more and more


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Share the cheese ...share the cheese


She brought us fresh made, this morning, mozzarella cheese with a little liquid smoke in it. It is heavenly!! 



Devonviolet said:


> Awww!!!   I feel the same way @Baymule!!!  We were just saying how much we enjoyed our visit with y'all!
> 
> DH and I sure enjoy visiting with you and your DH.



We are so glad that y'all stopped by, we sure enjoyed your visit. And THANK YOU for the CHEESE!!


----------



## AmberLops

That's so sweet! I'm so glad they got such a great home


----------



## Baymule

I got a real good mental picture of you in pj's strolling next door, trusty rifle in hand, or was it a pistol? I would imagine that you were pretty P O'ed at that coon for disturbing your well earned afternoon of rest.


----------



## Mike CHS

There is a lot of shooting in the few farms around us but my neighbors have gotten used to me shooting at the Black Vultures at odd times.  That and I'm on a rant to eradicate tree rats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya aughtta keep a loaded BB gun on your porch....and heck, might as well have one hanging in the goat house....that way they'll be close by when ya need it...


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> I think I like racoons about as much as @greybeard like beavers....


I have raccoons too but they don't give me any trouble.









All the animals here get along good..they better if they want to stick around and not take the ride.

All of these were here on the porch more than once when the possum and raccoon came up to get a bite.


----------



## AmberLops

I love opossums...they're pretty amazing critters 
I've only caught 1 in my live trap...and 1 raccoon. I just let em' go back in the woods...they haven't caused me any problems so far.


----------



## farmerjan

I feel sorry for possums, but I don't like them too.  They carry diseases that can kill a horse, and don't ever corner one.  They can really hurt you.  But I do feel sorry for them as they are so "out of time" . They will eat young chickens if they can get to them, and yes, grab and eat them alive. Mostly them and skunks will go for the available feed.  
Now I do have a major hate affair with raccoons.  They are too smart; they got the hook and eyes open with a group of half grown purebred chicks one time and torn them apart. We found some still alive with their wings torn off, a couple with broken or torn off legs, parts of others everywhere.  It was a family and they not only kill for food but they will kill for fun.  Took me a couple days, but I caught a momma and 2 young ones going in my coop after some of mine that I had let out for some free range time one evening.  Shot them but missed the big boar coon as he came running out the trap door and down the ramp.
 Got him 2 nights later....he was tearing the wire mesh off the window trying to get in.  They are too destructive.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I will tolerate alot of nature, but either coons or possums gotta go....they're fine as long as they stay away from the house and don't mess with my other animals....I got this one in the duck yard.....biggest I have ever seen....
 .....I wear a size 12D shoe, for reference...


----------



## AmberLops

Wow that is huge...


----------



## greybeard

Possums will crawl up the rear end of a dead cow and eat it's entrails  from the inside. I've seen them go running out when the cow was drug off to the bone pile...


----------



## Baymule

I have Paris. She kills everything. Snakes, possum, her barking keeps coons away. Her sidekick Trip is not near as fierce as she is. She leaps in the air at buzzards and hawks.


----------



## AmberLops

Yesterday I drove past a hay field and sitting in the middle of it was a rabid coyote. That seems important to me but apparently it's not...I called animal control and they never answered their phone, never called me back.
Any kind of emergency service out here is terrible...I've never seen it so bad. I called an ambulance yesterday and it took them 45 minutes to get here and they were so unhelpful. I was yelling at them so much because I just could not believe how terrible they were. My neighbor collapsed in his yard and started having seizures, I ran over to help him and when the EMS arrived all they did was ask him a million questions while he was having seizure after seizure. I told them he needed oxygen, and they never gave him any....I couldn't believe it!


----------



## AmberLops

Another busy day for you!!
I hope Leon will be alright! Doing both wrists at the same time makes a lot of sense.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sure takes alot of work off of ya....and worries!!.......hope things will go well for Leon, whichever way is decided on.......


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Neighbor texted me at five with a message "need you ...racoon in dog house with dog


Was this perhaps your "Rocky" from a month or so back? I don't recall hearing you got him.

Best wishes to Leon on this hand surgery. I agree, do them both at once instead of prolonging the recovery.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am going to try and convince the surgon to do both at the same time....


My husband just had surgery on ONE wrist and I would caution against doing both at once.  He's four weeks post op and just now really beginning to use that hand.  I've had to do everything from buttoning his britches to cutting his food.  I can't even imagine how much more I would have to do for him if both hands were not functioning.  There are some things I draw the line at, lol! (use your imagination for that one!)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My DH has had, and still does, many health issues.  He's severe diabetic and has been in DKA's twice.  The first time the ER doc told me his test results were "incompatible with life."  That was no fun - but he's a tough ol' coot and keeps bouncing back.  Triple bypass - twice DKA's - 7 eye surgeries now and another wrist/hand surgery to go.  We go to the podiatrist for toenail trims, lol.  I'm a terrible toe-nail trimmer (and yuck) and gave him ingrown toenails twice!  Never again...diabetics don't need foot issues for sure.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

Is Leon doing better today?....get any rain yet?....


----------



## greybeard

B&B Happy goats said:


> @greybeard. ..PLEASE tell me that those are NOT your wife's  legs  in the picture...


Whose else legs would they be?
Dang sure ain't mine.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> He was actually  up out of bed today and "semi" mowed the front lawn, while I cleaned goat house, chicken coop and finished the rest of the chicken wire .....As far as rain, we had a thunderstorm  last night with some rain, not alot, but when I looked out from the back porch there were three chickens sitting ontop of the wire fence (they got wings cut this morning)
> This morning Leon went out onto the back porch after about 20 minuts of the dogs comming in ...and told me "come take care of this ".... a snake had just shed its skin on the back porch, when I picked it up it was still fresh and moist....I have no idea where the snake is at the moment , but someone  is  being VERY cautious  when he opens the slider to go out


Tell him it’s a canebrake rattler. Snicker, snicker......


----------



## greybeard

Here too and has been for over a week now. Glad I don't have to put out hay in this kind of soggy ground again. Almost July..we should be bone dry.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a shower come thru and dumped a half inch on us....may be some more on the way a little later....


----------



## greybeard

Yes, it will work.Not quickly, but it will work. You'll need to cover the stump with a tarp to keep moisture out once you have drilled the holes and poured the epsom salt mixture into the holes. (you wet the salt once it is poured into the holes)

If you intend to continue to use the epsom salt to remove the stump by rotting it out, you will have to repeat the procedure about once per week, chipping or pulling away the rotted pieces as they die off. It's a slow process.


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't know if I asked this before about him but has he ever used an Inversion Table?  It made a world of difference with me and I had chronic back pain even after surgery in the 80's but only started using it several years ago.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Rockin and rolling  thunderstorms  here


Just had one roll through here. still raining but no more lightning and thunder.


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't realize he had that kind of history but I understand now.  Traction can be a killer.  When I was in the Navy I was going through therapy for my back and they put me on a traction table.  I spent the next four months trying to walk and they finally operated on me after I went to my Congressman.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have all of our best thoughts as I know you have your challenges with you.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Storm is over, ...DH pulled his back AGAIN ..back into the bed with ice pack....
> I guess he really doesn't want to help with the hot wire tommrow on the chicken coop
> Looks like it may be my project to finish .


I think you pushed him off the steps after he told you to heck with the hot wire. Leon needs to be very, very careful just where you put that hot wire......


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Have you considered burning the stumps out?  There are several YouTube videos on doing that using an old barrel.  One of the most effective of the barrel methods involved using a chainsaw to cut some ridges in the stump, sort of in a waffle pattern, so as to make each part of the wood small and more easily burned.  Then set the barrel over the stump, raising it up off the ground just a bit so that the air flowing to the fire will create a good draft.  A large stump can be burned out in a day.



Bruce said:


> Just had one roll through here. still raining but no more lightning and thunder.



Mr. @Bruce, do you get a lot of thunderstorms in NW Vermont?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Leon better use that walker! He is messing with Woman With Hot Wire And Knows How To Use It!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Why are people so flippin stupid ? I had someone answer a CL ad on my Flemish Giant rabbits this week, the pictures of the kits and both parents are listed on the ad. This person asked alot of questions, which isn't  a problem..  (47 texts) ....but last night, at midnight they sent me a text asking for pictures....who sends a stranger a text at midnight ? ...."a idiot", apparently  does...so I replied". Pictures are on CL, I am in bed...you get no rabbit from me, the rabbit is way to smart for you... and will escape and eat your tiny little brain, your number is now blocked on my phone.! "
> 
> Did half the chores and the weather doesn’t  look so great so far , will have to wait n see if it clears up and if I am going to be taking care of DH or able to work on the hot wire... I would at least like to get the holes in the toe tripping stumps drilled and filled with epsom salts...may go do that now while he is still sleeping...
> Hope everyone has a awesome day


Did you actually say that?!  I have the same problems with stupid people asking 'how old are they',
'can I see pictures?' 'Where are you located?' 'How much are they" when it's  ALL on the ad 
I never say what I really want to say!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Did you actually say that?!  I have the same problems with stupid people asking 'how old are they',
> 'can I see pictures?' 'Where are you located?' 'How much are they" when it's  ALL on the ad
> I never say what I really want to say!


Go for it, it's fun to blow off stupid people. The best insults are the ones that are worded so that the Darwin Reject doesn't know what just happened and wanders off into the desert, in a state of confusion, never to be heard from again.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Go for it, it's fun to blow off stupid people. The best insults are the ones that are worded so that the Darwin Reject doesn't know what just happened and wanders off into the desert, in a state of confusion, never to be heard from again.


Ha ha ha!! 
I had one lady yesterday ask me if I would give her a rabbit for free because she really wants one but can't afford it...she replied to all of my ads (I put ads in all the places close to me) even though they are obviously the same ad with the same wording and pictures...she asked the same thing in every reply 
I guess i'll have to think of something to say back to these people...


----------



## AlleysChicks

How much for just 1? 
OH! I thought that price was for the whole group!


----------



## AmberLops

AlleysChicks said:


> How much for just 1?
> OH! I thought that price was for the whole group!


I had someone do that to me!
He asked me how much and I told him, he said he'll pick 'them' up later that day...I told him no, it's the price for each and I never heard back from him


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> YES I DID, and they are blocked...I will eat the rabbit  before I sell it to a fidiot


 Ha ha!


----------



## greybeard

To be fair tho, a LOT of CL ads are rather ambiguous, especially the titles and I'm pretty sure many of them are intentionally worded that way simply to draw attention to the ad. Everyone always says _caveat emptor_ but then we too often complain when we are the ones that have to give out the info to make the buyer aware.  How many times have I read of someone driving considerable distances to buy something and after getting there, finding out what they were told either by media or phone that the item was not as was advertised? I've seen it described multiple times right here at BYH. 
This is all just part of doing business. The body of the ad is no different than reading fine print in a ToS . You often have to 'read into it' more than just read it.


----------



## Bruce

Poor Leon 



B&B Happy goats said:


> Something took four of my chicks the other day and this morning there were two open eggs with insides gone in the goat house wher the fluffy butt chicks nest...I am guessing it is a young racoon like I shot at my neighbos , inside the dog house....I think I will set the trap and try to catch it outside the goat house......


Tis too bad you can't have Mel out there to eat the little b$%^ before it gets to the birds and eggs.



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @Bruce, do you get a lot of thunderstorms in NW Vermont?


Only when the weather is right  Same as most places I guess, hot humid air being forced up.



AmberLops said:


> I guess i'll have to think of something to say back to these people...


I'm not good at comebacks, especially the one's Bay suggested where the person goes off and only later figures out they've been slammed. Re: the free rabbit. Right, if you can't afford to buy the rabbit, where are you going to get the money for a cage, feed, etc?


----------



## Baymule

We used to have a furniture store. At the risk of alienating my female friends, I have to say that women can be the stupidest creatures allowed to breathe, eat and drink. Don't believe me? Then deal with them in a retail situation. Case in point:

Female shopper: I need a new mattress set, mine is horrible, my back hurts and I can't sleep. 
Me: Let me show you a few sets that I think you'll like.
Then I proceed to show her mattress sets, encourage her to lay down, lay on her side and rest a moment on each one until she finds one that suits her.
FS: This is great, I love this mattress, it feels so good! 
She goes on and on how this is the one she wants.
FS: Does this come in any other color?
Indeed, mattress companies know that women are fickle and that "pretty" sells.
Me: No mam, this is the only color that this set comes in.
FS: Then I don't want it.
Me: Do you have sheets on your bed?
FS: Yes (looking at me like I'm an idiot)
Me: Surely you sleep in the dark with your eyes closed and you have sheets, mattress cover and a bedspread on your bed. 
FS: (starting to get nasty) Yes, but I'd know it was under there.
Me: Really? What color is the mattress set that you have now?
FS: (stammering) I-I-I-don't know.
Me: (smiling) Exactly my point.
FS: gets mad and storms out

Most people were a delight to work with and we enjoyed them. But then there are those who make you wonder how they even make it through the day.


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha! I get your point!
I don't understand how most people get through the day! Every time you think you've seen/heard it all, another one comes around 
Working at a vet clinic is pretty strange but I do have to say that the men are the worst in those situations...neutering their dogs for example, or asking me for a paper towel, writing their number on it and sticking it in my scrub pocket...too many times, it's crazy  
Then there's the 'i'll take my giant dog-aggressive pitbull in the waiting room'...and you have to ask them to wait outside or in their car...then having to go out to their car to get them is not fun when both dog and owner are angry.
Plus the panic of emergency situations, men tend to become violent and I've had a lot of close calls


----------



## Baymule




----------



## AlleysChicks

AmberLops said:


> I had someone do that to me!
> He asked me how much and I told him, he said he'll pick 'them' up later that day...I told him no, it's the price for each and I never heard back from him


 yes! Drives me crazy. 

I just had someone message me about the lionheads I had posted the other day. Can you deliver? I'll give you $30 extra if you deliver. Now I thought about it but I asked where they were at. Y'all they were 3 hrs away. I told them if they were local I'd meet them but since they were so far away they'd have to pick up. $30 wouldn't even cover my gas there let alone back. Then they offered $15 for halfway! People are crazy.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

B&B Happy goats said:


> Why are people so flippin stupid ? I had someone answer a CL ad on my Flemish Giant rabbits this week, the pictures of the kits and both parents are listed on the ad. This person asked alot of questions, which isn't a problem.. (47 texts) ....but last night, at midnight they sent me a text asking for pictures....who sends a stranger a text at midnight ? ...."a idiot", apparently does...so I replied". Pictures are on CL, I am in bed...you get no rabbit from me, the rabbit is way to smart for you... and will escape and eat your tiny little brain, your number is now blocked on my phone.! "


 I’ve sent messengers and emails at that hour. I don’t do much through text. 
I know a lot of people that work third shift. Their day is our night, we have had dairies  inquire at 3am- they just finished milking. 
I do refrain from texting at late hours though. But now depending on your phone getting email alerts can be similar to getting a text. 

I do get being frustrating with a million questions. If I advertise anything I try to make the ad very very thorough. I don’t have time for 800 questions. It’s on the ad. 
Oh and pictures. The pictures listed are what you get. I had someone that wanted 30 pictures and a video for a $175 goat. Um no. It’s 175 $, why would I do that? Dealing with people can be frustrating. I’ve had my fair share of frustrations and I certainly get it. 
Sometimes my response depends on whether or not they know our farm name  

I’m selling an unregistered bottle kid for $100. I have someone wanting him but doesn’t want to bottle feed. They keep emailing asking if he’s weaned 
No. He’s a kid. And do you really think he’s gonna be that cheap at weaning?!?  Ugh. 
I’m done with the people. I’m taking him to the sale barn and selling him for meat in a few weeks. I’ll do better there $ wise anyway. Oh well.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> But then there are those who make you wonder how they even make it through the day.


Or why


----------



## CntryBoy777

This may help ya out..........


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Or why


Because they just took their Prozac......


----------



## AmberLops

AlleysChicks said:


> yes! Drives me crazy.
> 
> I just had someone message me about the lionheads I had posted the other day. Can you deliver? I'll give you $30 extra if you deliver. Now I thought about it but I asked where they were at. Y'all they were 3 hrs away. I told them if they were local I'd meet them but since they were so far away they'd have to pick up. $30 wouldn't even cover my gas there let alone back. Then they offered $15 for halfway! People are crazy.


Oh man that's crazy!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope you are taking care of yourself as much as you are Leon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad to hear he's feeling some Better....every "little bit" can make a Big difference....weather can affect ailments greatly.....


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I hope you are taking care of yourself as much as you are Leon.


x2!

Please take care of yourself!


----------



## AmberLops

Glad he's doing better!
And like everyone else said...take care of yourself too


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> All is well, DH is resting his back today and not dependent  on the walker, he did go outside this morning and managed a trip up and down the back steps. Then back to the bed....
> I got a turkey from my neighbor today , a white broad breasted that is about 20 to 25 lbs., so he can hang out with the goats like he was  doing next door as a pet, unless he  is misbehaving , then he will become dinner. He is eating bugs so if I can teach him to eat goat berries that is a big plus lol.
> I turned down two bottle kids last night.....I am holding my position on the three doe's and the two boys (to be wethers as soon as nuts fall off) ..... and telling myself "no breeding till April" ...lol...
> Have a great day yall


 maybe DH needs bubblewrap lol 
Hope that Turkey eats all the bugs, my ducks are great bug eaters. They love hanging under the rabbit hutches tons of flies there. 
You turned down bottle babies those aren't really goats they're just kids lol I'm holding strong at 5 (4 does and 1 buck) right now but I'd like to have a solid dozen at least (10 does and 2 bucks).  I seen the prettiest moonspotted polled blue eyed buckling on Facebook yesterday. I need one like him. Hopefully next year I will find one or this fall


----------



## Bruce

Hold tight B, don't get tempted!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I hope you and your DH can get some rest and recover.  Both of you have worked so hard, and have had several setbacks recently.  I surely want you folks to be healthy and happy.  You, Miss @B&B Happy goats, seem to have one of the most upbeat journals.  I just love reading about your adventures.  But even Wonder Woman needs to rest sometimes.  So you do as well.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Tears are rolling down my face! LMAO! I read it out loud to BJ and could hardly get through it for laughing so much! Wiping tears......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's hilarious!  Reminds me of the last trip that Cowboy made in my truck....But, my mess was made by a big ol' corn poopin' dog, lol.


----------



## AlleysChicks

I had pekin ducks a couple of years ago. They were SO nasty and scared of everything, even me I raised them like I did the chickens. I'd talk to them whenever I got the chance and spent extra long trying to bond with them during feeding time. 
I finally had it and put them in the pond. They lasted a couple days before they disappeared. I wasn't even upset.

Now last year I caved and got muscovy ducklings. It was like day and night! They were like small feathered dogs. They are clean! And smell nothing like those stinkin pekins! They walk right up to me in the yard and like neck scratches. I'll never get a different breed.


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, will see how the KC do, they may end up a hour away from here....


Alright girls who's ready for a road trip!?  No? Well you're coming along anyways


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my goodness!!....ya done scared the spit out of them....poor little things........I thought ya knew how to hold them and point the "artillery" away from ya.........things couldn't have gotten very messy with just 3 of them for only 3 miles.....anyway, it'll be worth it as they eat up the slugs and snails and keep parasites in check....the benefits well outweigh the minor flaws.....and sorry ya had such the experience in getting them home....when we get a fence up....I'd be glad to take em, if ya don't want them....


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> If there is a road trip in their future...it will be in the back bed of the truck, not in the back seat again


Oh yes, I will never haul another bird in the back seat. Chicks and lings are no biggie but adults


----------



## Baymule

Fred, or is it Fredricka? LOL LOL I bet she would come help build the pen for them. I’m sure she really got them for you anyway. You know, house warming gift.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I won't mention any names ).......This member has told me every visit that I need to get Khaki Campbell ducks to eat the snails and other bugs that live in our damp, humid Florida climate


By that statement you already outed him, we ALL know who the Khaki Campbell pusher is on BYH!



B&B Happy goats said:


> and six duck feet are going 60 mph slamming wet nasty duck poo n pee all over the place, ...inside of the truck, ...my legs,... my shirt ...then SPLAT in my face and glasses...freakin covered with duck soup I am....heavens above could hear me cussin my dear BYH friend and his beloved khaki Campbell flipping ducks


Oh lord how I tried not to laugh 



Baymule said:


> Wiping tears......


Better than duck poop!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The pen isn't a big problem....especially for only 3 of them, but her goats need them to be there to lend their "assistance"....I don't have any problem being their Uncle at all....and if things don't workout, then we can discuss them coming here....but, they will be great companion animals for the goats.....


----------



## SA Farm

I so appreciate the storytelling skills of the members of this forum. Literally just  at your unfortunate tale of duck excrement 
Probably even funnier since it wasn’t me this time...I’ve been there


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> @SA Farm , it made for a very natural facial !


Hopefully ya wasn't huffin and puffin from the heat and ya had your mouth open.....had that happen some with the many different animals I've had over the 60yrs....and watchout for the nails on those webbed feet....they can get pretty sharp when those feet and legs get to paddlin....I'll show ya how to hold one to avoid that situation....


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha that's hilarious!!
I was laughing so hard even my dogs are looking at me like 'what's wrong with you?'


----------



## AmberLops

Happy 4th if July!!
Hope you guys are going to have some fun and lots of good food 
Are you planning on butchering your turkey? Or is he a pet?


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will be drawn to the sound of the running water while ya are filling the pool and they love to get in while it is filling....they will be chattering away to each other...


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had 1 smaller khaki that we called Lil Bit....she was the only one of the bunch that went to such "extremes", when it came to water.....she would leap into the air, flap her wings as fast as she could to fly....she'd get up about 5-6' off the ground for a very short distance......she would hover over the tub/pool, whichever was used....and dive into the water and swim underwater for several rounds before surfacing....she would quack and chitter and the look she'd have, ya just knew she was elated and having a Blast....when they were being brooded and we put them in the tub for a swim....she would always go under the water and bill the others legs and make the jump and move.....they'll definitely put a smile on your face....


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha!  Turkeys scare me! Giant birds are one of my weird fears 
Maybe he'll scare away snakes and other bad critters ? Guardian Turkey


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww!!....just look at the little Sweeties.........yep, ya got many smiles and some laughter in the one pic for sure....ya can tell they are "huddled" and discussing it right there......ya can use them being so skittish to your advantage....they will "alert" to anything new or strange in their area....so, if they start up, then something is happening....could be something serious, or the wind moving a limb....but, they will let ya know something is up....they will also stay huddled when windy....they will be waddling around in the rain storms tho....just having a Blast!!.....


----------



## AmberLops

They're all so cute


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Maybe he'll scare away snakes and other bad critters ? Guardian Turkey


Or eat that @#$% coon!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are waiting on Joyce to recoop from her trip....she brought something back with her and not feeling real energetic...atm....if she isn't any better come monday, may have to find her a doc to go to....


----------



## Bruce

And that she not share with you!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I used to be afraid of them too...now I really like them...."conquer  your fears", it's  awesome


I'm getting better about it! Now it's down to turkeys and geese...geese are mean


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> just left you a message about the earthquake in southern California.



Did you think Mr. @Bruce might be nostalgic at missing out on "a whole lotta shakin' goin' on"?


----------



## AlleysChicks

Ever since I was chased by a wild Turkey I want nothing to do with them. I don't even eat Turkey!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ohhhh boy STA...I don't  know.....he has family there.... and I .bet he is happy to be where he is now, instead of all that "California  Dreaming"...and rules, regulations and earthquakes.....


I'm more concerned with the heat and extreme (IMO) overpopulation! Of course it is GOOD that MILLIONS upon MILLIONS of people want to live in areas together, makes for fewer people in the "less desirable" places like here.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> If you told me a year ago that I would have a turkey and hold it, I wouldn't of  believed  you, lol....totally terrified  of them...
> Had geese, .....butt biters, but good watch dogs


When I was younger I was fishing and a giant goose came up and bit me...when i ran away from it, it chased me flapping its wings and honking up a storm  That ruined geese for me forever! 

@AlleysChicks  A guy i knew went turkey hunting once and he came back completely scratched up and bloody...the turkey he shot turned around and attacked him. It was pretty hilarious  It scared him so bad he never went hunting again and he wouldn't go in the woods for months!


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> We are waiting on Joyce to recoop from her trip....she brought something back with her and not feeling real energetic...atm....if she isn't any better come monday, may have to find her a doc to go to....


Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Baymule

You might want to make some turkey burger/sausage from that big boy. White Broad Breasted are like Cornish Cross, they keep growing until they keel over dead from a stroke or heart attack. The Presidential Pardon of the White BB on Thanksgiving, where the turkey goes to live a happy life on a farm......and dies because that is what they do. Would you rather slaughter a 25 pound turkey or bury a 40 pound pile of wasted dead meat?


----------



## Baymule

You can cut him in as many parts as you want. If you have a Food saver or other vacuum sealer, that is the best way to prepare meat for the freezer.


----------



## Mike CHS

All of these posts about turkeys made me want to throw in a picture of Cheep Cheep (the one we raised).  We haven't seen a sign of her since the old Tom called her out.


----------



## AlleysChicks

B&B Happy goats said:


> Was the "WILD TURKEY"  on his feet running at you ? Or the kind that comes in a bottle that you drink ?


Yep, came straight outta the woods and chased me down the road and up my driveway. 



AmberLops said:


> When I was younger I was fishing and a giant goose came up and bit me...when i ran away from it, it chased me flapping its wings and honking up a storm  That ruined geese for me forever!
> 
> @AlleysChicks  A guy i knew went turkey hunting once and he came back completely scratched up and bloody...the turkey he shot turned around and attacked him. It was pretty hilarious  It scared him so bad he never went hunting again and he wouldn't go in the woods for months!


Oh my gosh! I would have paid to see that!


----------



## SA Farm

Go for a heritage as a pet. They live much longer and you can get some really pretty ones


----------



## Mike CHS

She was close to 6 months old when she went off.  We left her free the whole time we had her so she could go off if she wanted.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps one day she'll bring a brood by to visit.


----------



## Baymule

He's so big, that you will have to part him out to get him to fit in a bag. I buy the quart (width) and gallon (width) on rolls, cut, seal on end and make my own bag. I bagged up a whole 7 pound, 7 ounce CCX hen and like to not got her in the bag. There was a whole lot of easing going on. Maybe cut the breast in half and bag each half. You will figure it out.

Sorry about the pet thing, if you want a pet turkey, get a Royal Palm, they are strikingly beautiful and they STOP growing.

https://www.cacklehatchery.com/royal-palm-turkey.html


----------



## Baymule

They stay small too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I remember her....oft times I have thought to say something, but get distracted and then don't remember to ask....

Now, @Baymule I don't plan on being up there Plucking to wee hrs of the nite, nor do I plan on "packing a bag"........she has enough already "lined up", but now she'll be "adding to the line"............


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Oh my , you got me laughing and tears rolling down my face


Ha ha! now you see why birds scare me?
Every time I've rehabilitated a baby bird it ended up hating me but loving everyone else it met 
Birds don't like me, i'm telling you


----------



## SA Farm

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! now you see why birds scare me?
> Every time I've rehabilitated a baby bird it ended up hating me but loving everyone else it met
> Birds don't like me, i'm telling you


They sense your fear. Most animals don’t trust people who exhibit emotions that signal danger...If you’re feeling fear around a bird you’re going to put it on edge looking for a threat - easy enough for them to assume it’s you


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Will do that for sure, i just got the guy, dang...sure feel bad sending him to camp !



Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I say if you like the turkey as a pet, then keep him.  Even if he continues to get big and then dies, you will have enjoyed his company for a while.  Each one of us has had pets like dogs and cats, but we don't feel the need to kill and eat them just because they get old and die.  It's YOUR decision, not mine or Miss @Baymule's or anyone else.  If you decide to kill him or give him away, that's your decision as well.  You don't owe any of us an explanation.  My (Senile Texas Aggie's) two cents worth.


----------



## SA Farm

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @B&B Happy goats,
> 
> I say if you like the turkey as a pet, then keep him.  Even if he continues to get big and then dies, you will have enjoyed his company for a while.  Each one of us has had pets like dogs and cats, but we don't feel the need to kill and eat them just because they get old and die.  It's YOUR decision, not mine or Miss @Baymule's or anyone else.  If you decide to kill him or give him away, that's your decision as well.  You don't owe any of us an explanation.  My (Senile Texas Aggie's) two cents worth.


I believe it was a suggestion based on useful and factual information, not a decision made on B&B’s behalf  
Everyone on the forum has as much right to offer opinions and suggestions as the person receiving them has to do their own thing


----------



## Baymule

I'm sorry that he didn't work out for you. It is just the nature of the beast. The Broad Breasted White and Cornish Cross both have done wonders for making available good meat at good prices. They just don't have a long life. Sorry for popping your bubble, but you needed to know so you could make an informed decision. Now about those black heritage...….pictures? LOL


----------



## Bruce

SA Farm said:


> They sense your fear. Most animals don’t trust people who exhibit emotions that signal danger...If you’re feeling fear around a bird you’re going to put it on edge looking for a threat - easy enough for them to assume it’s you


Yep they smell fear. DD1's cat has feline hyperesthesia and sometimes strikes out if something spooks him. If he is in a twitchy mood we know to be cautious. 3 of us will talk to him and pass by, DD2 is afraid he will get her and is clearly exuding fear. There are 2 staircases in the house, if he is on one, she'll go to the other one.


----------



## farmerjan

Just my 2 cents..... the heritage turkeys will be more active, will chase down more bugs and scratch more in the lots looking for bugs, grubs, worms etc. Their manure will also be much firmer.  The BB white and BB bronze "improved " turkeys seem to have a little different physiology as far as utilization of the feed they eat.  Besides eating alot more, they just seem to be much looser when they poop. It also may have to do with them not being as active.  One other thing to think about, they could be a potential source of some extra income selling their fertile eggs and maybe even young poults.  You might want to check into some of the purebred poultry shows and if there are any close, you could take the eggs and sell as hatching eggs.  You would be better off getting both rather than one.  Turkeys are flock birds, and the heritage breeds are more like "wild" in as much as things like running in flocks etc. is more developed.  They will be happier with one of their own kind for company. You don't have to go crazy with the hatching eggs or even raising tons of baby turkeys, but it might add a little back into the kitty for feed costs. 
Keeping mr.turkey for a pet wouldn't have been the end of the world, but they do eat alot, and do have a shorter life so not the most economical. I kept one hen one time, she laid about 20 eggs her whole life, and died before she was 2.  Oh well. Of the breeds that are considered heritage, royal palms are probably the smallest, and they do a good job of sitting & raising their own.  All the other breeds are on average in the 25 lb size at maturity for the tom, some a little bigger some a little smaller, in the standard of perfection.  But the size is more evenly distributed and balanced whereas the BB white commercial ones just keep getting larger and more breast meat and get out of proportion.  Nature of the beast and what they were bred for. 
If you have an opportunity to get the pair, I think you should try them.  They will fly too, and will probably prefer roosting in a tree. Again, that "heritage wild" type thing. You can clip one wing to prevent them from flying, but they are less prone to predators if they can tree roost. Most owls and hawks will not tackle a mature turkey.


----------



## AmberLops

SA Farm said:


> They sense your fear. Most animals don’t trust people who exhibit emotions that signal danger...If you’re feeling fear around a bird you’re going to put it on edge looking for a threat - easy enough for them to assume it’s you


I understand that! But I was nev


Bruce said:


> Yep they smell fear. DD1's cat has feline hyperesthesia and sometimes strikes out if something spooks him. If he is in a twitchy mood we know to be cautious. 3 of us will talk to him and pass by, DD2 is afraid he will get her and is clearly exuding fear. There are 2 staircases in the house, if he is on one, she'll go to the other one.


I had a cat with hyperesthesia and it was terrifying when he had 'episodes' I ended up having to rehome him because he would full-on attack me and other people  A little too much for me to deal with!


----------



## Baymule

Maybe you could take the black heritage pair on a trial run, to see if you like them.


----------



## Baymule

I get you on that. I'm going to slaughter down on laying hens this fall. I hatched out two batches of chicks, 35 total, for replacement laying hens. Looks like most of the first batch is roosters, that's ok, they make good fried chicken. 

I stepped in a chicken hole last year, went down and landed all my weight on my knee. I writhed around on the ground, crying in pain. The dogs thought I wanted to play and I got 200+ pounds of enthusiastic, licky-face, happy dogs bouncing on me. Just what I needed. 

You are going to be busy when Leon has his surgeries. You are smart to pull in your borders and concentrate on what makes you happy.


----------



## farmerjan

I  get your reasoning to not add to chores.... wish I was close as I would love to have them.  I have a soft spot for turkeys.... just have always liked them.  But you need to do what you have to.  I am also trying not to add any animals/chickens.  Then I went and found my 2 remaining Langshan hens sitting on a small number of eggs.  The third hen died, but they are several years old so not terribly unexpected.  I am hoping the eggs are New Hamps from the pair I have, cuz if they are from the Langshans, then they are 1/2 NH and 1/2 Langshan.  Doesn't really matter at this point;  I don't have a Langshan rooster so they can't be pure Langshan anyway.   I am going to let them hatch them.  
We were in Rural King a couple of weeks ago, my first time, on the way back from one of my son's dr. appts.  Had all sorts of baby chicks.  I had never heard of a few of the "breeds" and was so tempted to bring home 6 of each of several different breeds/colors.  But I refrained and with all that has gone on here it is just as well.  They would be grown though by the time I have the ankle replacement.... I have pretty much decided on just after New Years' .
  We are late getting our bulls in with the cows for breeding so won't be having calves until after the first of April;  warmer hopefully and that means that I should be good to be able to at least ride in the small  ford ranger 4x4 and check them if nothing else.  Hope to be more mobile than that, he said  figure 3 months --- 8 weeks no weight bearing - but I will be doing some sort of therapy too.... then at least another month.  So that takes me to mid April.  So if nothing else, I could maybe be able to just check on cows calving from the seat of the truck.....
No I won't push it and yes, I know it has been 12 years since the accident (2007),  when the guy hit me head on and I had to have arthroscopic surgery on the knee.....and 30 years since the bad wreck in 1989.... so I will heal a little slower and will get around slower.  But I should be on crutches or a walking cast by mid-late April, if not completely off both and trying to get more mobile.  It will remain to be seen, but he seemed to think that I should do well since I am fairly mobile even now with the pain and restricted use. 
I would opt for mid-dec;  but he said they are usually really busy what with people having met their yearly deductible and trying to get medical procedures done before their new year starts with their ins.  Since that isn't my concern, I think I will wait until just after the first of the year.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan there is therapy that you can do before surgery to strengthen your ankle and it may make recovery go faster. Ask your doctor about it. Of course, being as active as you are is pretty good therapy too.


----------



## Bruce

Don't know that the coon would go into the trap with live easy to catch food on the hoof in there.


----------



## Baymule

I hope you catch the culprit.


----------



## AmberLops

Catch any coons?


----------



## Bruce

Too bad you didn't get it last night but it will be less leery of the trap tonight since nothing bad happened last night.


----------



## AmberLops

Oh no!!
That's frustrating! I can't help but laugh at your post though...it's pretty funny 
And don't worry, it's not just an old age brain fart! Just last week I did the same thing...I forgot to release the safety latch and something ate everything in my trap...it even took the tuna can!
Like Bruce said, the good thing is it won't be afraid of your trap now!
I say you catch it tonight and the war will be over


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have to laugh at myself .....and I am more than happy to have him / her / them....... come back for tonights feast...., I have no plans of wasting a bullet on it....and the tail is a keeper for the fence....probably the skeleton  too, just as a gentle reminder to its fellow racoons


----------



## CntryBoy777

I bet those little KCs had a Blast with so much Everywhere!!....I can hear talking about it down here.........


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have no plans of wasting a bullet on it


Are you going to tickle it to death? Tell it a bunch of really bad joke until it takes its own life to stop the pain?


----------



## Bruce




----------



## AmberLops

Oh no!!
Tonight will be the night...


----------



## Bruce




----------



## AmberLops




----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing about them....I've seen them at 10am and 3pm in the afternoon, too.....most activity is after dark, but will come out of the trees early sometimes.....ya may want to keep an eye out up in the trees....they will den in trees if a large enought hole is available....and they can walk limb to limb to crossover to another tree....like a squirrel....they will hug the trunk and spun around it as you walk around the tree, climb up to a branch on the backside....and peek at ya between the trunk and branch "v".....I've taken em out bout most anyway ya can....but, the .22 still has the most "marks" on it....


----------



## Baymule

Haha, so Fred starts shooting, neighbors call cops, the blue flashing lights are in YOUR driveway.  You hold up a dead coon by the tail and then the game warden is called....It goes downhill from there.....you both get tickets for hunting without a license, and that dead coon winds up costing hundred$ of dollar$   And then the game warden TAKES YOUR DEAD COON AND YOU DON'T GET TO KEEP THE TAIL!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Haha, so Fred starts shooting, neighbors call cops, the blue flashing lights are in YOUR driveway.  You hold up a dead coon by the tail and then the game warden is called....It goes downhill from there.....you both get tickets for hunting without a license, and that dead coon winds up costing hundred$ of dollar$   And then the game warden TAKES YOUR DEAD COON AND YOU DON'T GET TO KEEP THE TAIL!



I couldn't stop laughing at this!!
You and I think the same way ha ha!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> I couldn't stop laughing at this!!
> You and I think the same way ha ha!


Move to Texas and be my neighbor! We'd get in LOTS of trouble!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Move to Texas and be my neighbor! We'd get in LOTS of trouble!


That would be a blast! Can't you move here??    Be_ my_ neighbor!
I know some bad people in Texas and they make me not want to go back


----------



## Baymule

Grand daughters are 7 miles from us. Not going anywhere. LOL Texas is a big place, you don't have to tell the "bad people" that you are here. What bad people?


----------



## Daxigait

AmberLops said:


> Man, I want more rain and thunderstorms!!
> We had thunder/lightning storms in the forecast for 12 days straight...and the only day it rained was yesterday and now the entire forecast changed to full sun and 90 degrees  Oh well!
> It's always nice to have company but then it's also nice when they leave ha ha


you can have some of our rain we got 26 inch of rain in 6 weeks it rain 13 out of 14 days so we got your rain in from the second week of May until the first week of July we never got more than 36 hours without rain and even that was a rarity. now we're still getting little bits but it is finally slowed down.We need a balance nowso that we can harvest some hay and actually grow another crop. with only one good cutting last year due to drought and so far just a first cutting due to too much rain we are in serious trouble hay wise around here.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> @CntryBoy777. ..what is appropriate  behavior at 67 ?....
> I Am bruised all over from worming goats that are fustrated that we didn't  build them a ark, instead of a goat house...


I see your goats are enjoying the rain as much as mine. lol
I'm not sure I want to think about doing too many goat feet at 67.  I definitely don't want to do 35 like I did this weekend.


----------



## Daxigait

so did she kid?


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> Haha, so Fred starts shooting, neighbors call cops, the blue flashing lights are in YOUR driveway.  You hold up a dead coon by the tail and then the game warden is called....It goes downhill from there.....you both get tickets for hunting without a license, and that dead coon winds up costing hundred$ of dollar$   And then the game warden TAKES YOUR DEAD COON AND YOU DON'T GET TO KEEP THE TAIL!


for shooting a coon worse the darn things are nuisance animals that are predators I don't get it.  I guess you have to SSS and just claim your target practicing if the cops show up.  How ignorant.  In Texas????


----------



## Daxigait

I'm sorry I had to ask if she kidded if you talked about it. I just managed to lose my place and where I was trying to catch up from my phone somewhere else.


----------



## AmberLops

Daxigait said:


> you can have some of our rain we got 26 inch of rain in 6 weeks it rain 13 out of 14 days so we got your rain in from the second week of May until the first week of July we never got more than 36 hours without rain and even that was a rarity. now we're still getting little bits but it is finally slowed down.We need a balance nowso that we can harvest some hay and actually grow another crop. with only one good cutting last year due to drought and so far just a first cutting due to too much rain we are in serious trouble hay wise around here.


When I first moved to TN I needed hay for my rabbits...I couldn't find even one bale! I called the local farms around me and asked them why that is, and they said it's because TN gives MO pretty much all of our hay until the flooding is done with. I was really surprised! I think it's nice that states help eachother out 
I do hope you can grow some hay there soon...how much longer do you have before it's too late for hay season?


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> You forgot where we live, ....people hunt deer,  hogs,  dogs, cats, racoons, shoot, hawks, and crows year round...."day be all related."...game warden stays on the boat patrolling the river as a fish cop..and there is one person who covers the entire county as animal control......gun shots are heard  almost daily round here.


Sounds like my town ha ha. My neighbor shoots every squirrel he sees, then his dog eats them and comes running on my property with a bloody mess and my dogs want nothing to do with him 
People shoot crows and a whole lot of other things..not sure what, but there's a lot of gunfire around here


----------



## Bruce

Don't leave all that other "bait" for the coon to go after, why chance an enclosed space when there is food aplenty out in the open? Put the only thing that is desirable in the trap, lock everything else up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Would ya like for me to come up and see "what" I can see?....I can come see y'll (Mississippi way of writing y'all) tomorrow, if ya wish....unless ya have "plans" or will be "too busy" tending to things.....can bring lunch with us....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like we'll "target" heading out early then....and ya can have helping "Hands" to assist ya.....


----------



## Daxigait

AmberLops said:


> When I first moved to TN I needed hay for my rabbits...I couldn't find even one bale! I called the local farms around me and asked them why that is, and they said it's because TN gives MO pretty much all of our hay until the flooding is done with. I was really surprised! I think it's nice that states help eachother out
> I do hope you can grow some hay there soon...how much longer do you have before it's too late for hay season?


if we can get a good balance of dry days to dry the hay and rain to make it grow through September


----------



## Daxigait

AmberLops said:


> When I first moved to TN I needed hay for my rabbits...I couldn't find even one bale! I called the local farms around me and asked them why that is, and they said it's because TN gives MO pretty much all of our hay until the flooding is done with. I was really surprised! I think it's nice that states help eachother out
> I do hope you can grow some hay there soon...how much longer do you have before it's too late for hay season?


it is pretty cyclical see this all started for us two years ago. taxes in Oklahoma where in such a severe drought that they came up and took all our hey reserves then last spring and never warmed up every time it started to get warm it would drop into the twenties we ended up getting one cutting finally the last week of May. then it didn't rain again until the third week of July.so we gave away our hey reserves had a year of drought and now we've had a giant year of too much rain forget that. so it's been a tough patch here because there just isn't enough.
with Kansas and Nebraska and Iowa also flooding it's a real mess.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am not sure which doe you are referring  to but one I had to put down , the rest had their kids, and were sold as two family's  of goats to one really nice family with ten adopted children...so it was a happy ending.
> I now have just the registered doe and her two girls and two wethers. ...five is great, till I breed them in April.


I'm sorry you lost one. You said something about one possibly being do around the 22nd, but you were not sure because she wasn't bagged up but her mother hadn't either.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Racoons are redneck smart around here, dang it all. Last night we went out with the 22 because DH saw the chickens in a "tither" ....could not see a racoon....this morning all eggs are gone, it didn't  go into the trap, and left me with one chicken alive in that area.....sucker has eaten 5 chickens and a rabbit head and a bunch of eggs in just several days.....oh, and there are only 3 chicks left out of 10.
> Two traps are now set here with rabbit and eggs inside the trap, and I went to neighbors and set her trap with rabbit also.....I really don't  like a smart redneck racoon eating all my chickens, may have to up my game tommrow night !


 it is rarely just one


----------



## AmberLops

This isn't hitting you is it?? 
https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...-storm-of-the-year/ar-AAE4Xzv?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> It is not easy doing everything while leon is down with his back and wrists..... so that's my story and I'm stickin to it


That is perfectly legit! Lots of things are easier with two people working.


----------



## AmberLops

Oh no...I hope you guys don't get a foot of rain. Unless you want it, then it's all yours!
But tropical storms are no fun


----------



## AmberLops

Okay well please stay safe!


----------



## Baymule

You can send us some of that rain!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> You can send us some of that rain!





B&B Happy goats said:


> Shoot, have no idea what this may turn out to be lol, will try to push it your way Bay , ....lol



Please send it north - not west.  I don't want any!!


----------



## Baymule

My sandy soil has had sunshiny days and is dry now. Just send it all to me.


----------



## Bruce

She HAS to send it west, she's in Florida. If she sends it north it won't get anywhere near @Baymule.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just send it all to Bay!  She deserves to get her wish granted!


----------



## Bruce

Yes she does!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is suppose to be outta this area by the wknd...so, whatever it does it will be moving in a "westerly" direction....if it gathers steam and churns of the coast it could be bad around New Orleans....or towards Baytown and Houston....the Gulf waters are pretty warm to fuel it and it is pulling moisture from quite a distance....so, it bears watching for the next few days...


----------



## AmberLops

The shipping cost of water?! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is suppose to be outta this area by the wknd...so, whatever it does it will be moving in a "westerly" direction....if it gathers steam and churns of the coast it could be bad around New Orleans....or towards Baytown and Houston...


I don't think this one is gonna be a big "thang" but can't help but think about preps.  I've already done general preps that we do each hurricane season.  Gas cans are filled for the generator - that's about it so far - lol!  We don't need the rain but … we're accustomed to it these days….    Hope nobody else gets more than they can use.


----------



## Baymule

Hurricane preps aren't on my to-do list anymore. Tornado watch is, but that just involves hunkering down in a windowless room.  Then all the crap in the closet would beat us to death.


----------



## Bruce

for your time with Fred and Joyce!

I doubt the coon will come into the yard with Mel close by. And if it doesn't see Mel it surely will know he is there soon as Mel sees/smells/hears it. And so will you 'cause Mel will be sounding the alarm. Maybe you can get a shot off from the deck


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y'all are more than welcome....and had as good a time dealing with the "task at hand" as any could imagine..........like chasing the shade with the setup to be able to stay in it....getting things covered and out of the showers....just for them to stop and the sun cone out.........but, we would not be deterred.....sure was glad when the last one got to me tho....I was wore slap-dab out.........it was a very Good day and glad to help ya "lighten the load" for ya some....tell Leon to take care of himself and hopes all goes well with the upcoming "dates".........hope ya get your "nemesis"....


----------



## Baymule

I love it! A true BYH day of friendship. I know y'all had a good time, a lot of work, but work made much lighter by more hands. That is awesome.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't think she had a problem with our "production" rate...it didn't take long and she could tell we'd done things before.....


----------



## Baymule

Yuck! Chicken water! I put a couple of thick animal towels under our cooler. No leaks yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!....say it isn't So!!??!!...........I know that was a shock....time for a new cooler, then.....ours is still on ice, we will get them to the freezer this afternoon....just a bit sore this morning, but not real bad...didn't wake up til 9am and slept like a baby.....


----------



## Bruce

Gabbie didn't get you up? Oh, never mind, stupid question. I'm sure Joyce was up, probably before Gabbie.


----------



## AmberLops

Ew...chicken water!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> They had been rinsed well and were in ice and water.... the water wasn't  very pink, thankfully....but i sure cleaned it very well,...more worried abot sub floor being wet than anything  else.


Well that's good! I hope your floor will be alright! That stuff always seems to happen only when you're asleep or out of the house


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Gabbie didn't get you up? Oh, never mind, stupid question. I'm sure Joyce was up, probably before Gabbie.


Yeh, she had to be up to be ready to assist DD3 this afternoon with kids...one has an appointment....and then she is bringing the GD back to spend a few days....her first away from home, by herself....in our new house....we'll see how it goes, Gabbie is thrilled as I am to be outta them diapers.....

Good boy Mell!!.....just remember what I told ya yesterday....
If the sub floor is plywood, I wouldn't be too concerned, but if it is that pressed board crap....once it swells it is over, it'll continue to "flake to failure"....but the flooring will/should protect it quite a bit....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Way to go Mel!!  I'll bet it's a good feeling to know ya have him out there on guard!


----------



## Bruce

Good boy Mel, deep down he is an LGD by genetics. Knows what he needs to do.

We got our rain last night. Most of the night in fact. I think that is a good time for rain!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I knew ya could do it Mel!!....
....course, Barb, ya deserve alot of credit and your patience has paid off....we knew he looked very comfortable when we were there and such a contented look on his face.....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, that's it, the coon got them! Actually it seems that LGDs like eggs. I was told that Merlin would steal any he could get.


----------



## Baymule

Good boy Mel! It is a good feeling to go to sleep at night know that your animals are safe because your dog is working. Trip is sprawled in the floor, he takes a nap after he eats and then goes to work when we go to bed, if not sooner. Paris never comes in, she freaks out. My floor is dirty.  Where Trip lays, is a sand pile-get the plastic bucket and shovel! Build a sand castle!


----------



## AmberLops

I'm sure Mel had fun digging that crater! 
And yay for not having those horrible raccoons on your property!


----------



## Baymule

We lived in downtown Livingston, just blocks from City Hall. We had raccoons, possums, snakes, hawks-all of which wanted a chicken dinner. Paris was raising cain one morning, there was a raccoon in the tree in neighbor's yard, but the trunk was up against the fence. Paris was on the job!


----------



## Baymule

Mel needed you. More than you needed him, he needed you. Under your love, acceptance and care, he has adjusted and bloomed into the utterly fantastic dog he was meant to be. it has been like watching in slow motion, the opening of a precious, rare rose.


----------



## Baymule

Mel has one proud momma!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was wondrin'....the next time we come up to visit, can we witness ya hanging like a "monkey" to paint?......I'd like to see that.....


----------



## Bruce

Don't forget to take pictures Fred!


----------



## AmberLops

Mel is such a good boy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I'm sure it was well "ripe" when ya found it....


----------



## Baymule

I am a great believer in "If it's broke, fix it". He will feel better and life in general will be better if he addresses these issues and gets them fixed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y'all doin okay up there?....ya ain't still paintin' are ya?.....how's Leon doing?.....and the whole place?.....


----------



## Bruce

Give Leon my best, must be hell to have to spend all the time lying down. Sure it sounds good at first but it gets real old not being able to do anything.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, has the laptop replaced the "bell"?.....my dad used a cow bell to "ring" for ya....


----------



## Baymule

It’s a good week to be inside painting. But you do need to take some slack time. 

I have bags of frozen pork soup bones. I thawed them just enough to get them apart and gave dogs bone and meat popsicles. LOL


----------



## AmberLops

Oh no!
That was nice of you to take care of her and her animals though!
Hope she recovers well.... Retirement just means more time to be busier than ever...
Whenever I have a long weekend off work I feel like I worked for 2 weeks straight!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope the neighbor is okay....and the animals too!!....glad ya worked things out with Mel........be sure not to take anything home with ya....no need spreading it to your herd.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Then I went on the back porch and watched him walk over the 4 foot no climb fence....I will be buying hamburg for him tommrow.


4' fence, Mel says Yep, hard to keep a dog in that can rest his chin on top of the fence. I guess you'll just have to pay the price for his labors.

Sure glad you noticed Ms. B's predicament. She's a fighter for sure but needs help to keep at it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's always exciting to get the first eggs from ones ya are raising!!...........hope they continue to produce and bring ya plenty of peepers.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> thank you again for that help, it is so much easier out there !


The "you" referenced here is of course Mr. @CntryBoy777


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce didn’t you help her see the light, with your gentle suggestions that she was overwhelmed?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> @Bruce didn’t you help her see the light, with your gentle suggestions that she was overwhelmed?


Oh heck no! I just met her a couple of times, probably not much more than 1/2 hour total.  I wouldn't dare suggest what she should do. But @B&B Happy goats was able to get her to see that she just could not deal with all those animals anymore.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> umm, like I am supposed to read minds now ?


You can add that to your vast list of skills!


----------



## AmberLops

Are you getting any rain from that tropical storm?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is to stay on the eastern side of the state and waunder up the eascoast of Georgia, South and North Carolina, and some of Virginia possibly, but making a turn out to sea....just a rainmaker.....least that is what was on the local news today....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya stopped a bit to take a "breath".........glad he has found his "place" and doing his "job"......


----------



## Bruce

Gee if Miss B ever gets rid of ALL her animals, you'll only have one job!

I'm not real surprised that Mel is guarding both front and back, it is all his territory, therefore all his responsibility.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good boy Mel!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## Bruce




----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, think of him often, but sure glad he isn't suffering anymore....he sure "touched" many lives.....


----------



## Baymule

I know Joe is glad that Mel has a home with you.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I sure hope so...


I know so.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

RIP Joe.  You are missed...


----------



## CntryBoy777

We've had rain here on/off since 3am....Gabbie made sure we knew it was thundering..........there is 1.3" in the gauge and the yard is saturated....tomorrow spose to be the same.....sorry your shoes "blew" on ya like that.....guess we will stay "upwind" of ya, next time up.....would hate to "disrupt" ya "scent trail".....


----------



## Bruce

How much volume is 7 1/2 tons? Around here I think they sell it by the cubic yard.


----------



## Bruce

So about 5 yards if I calculated right.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Most dirt, sand, fill, and mulch is measured by the yard, but rock is sold either by the load or by the ton, but measured by the same scoop at the yard....


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> In from chores,... my gosh the sky opened up, rain,  thunder and bright lightning, got caught in it at neighbors feeding,....had some slip on sneakers and was sliding through turkey sloppy poo, donkey poo and chicken poo...the soles  of both sneakers let loose and were flopping in the wet $#it...NASTY, but funny trying not to slip n fall in the slop.


 Sorry to laugh but that's too funny! I would love to see that


----------



## Bruce

Wait, the cat actually came in to the deck? Must be I scared it just by being around.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's soo funny!!.........ours use to chase our outside cats from "their" area too....seeing 12ducks chase 2 cats is hilarious!!.....the goats would try and bite the cats' tails, too.......


----------



## Bruce

As if rocking chairs aren't enough of a danger now there are ducks and goats!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> It IS funny...., the cat is friends with all animals except lizzards and squrials. ...he doesn't  bother baby chicks or anything...but was afraid of Mel at first....and terrified  of the ducks quackin and waddling after him ....


 Ha ha! A cat scared of ducks?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> but was afraid of Mel at first


Well you have to admit, the cat wasn't used to a dog the size of Mel. Probably hurt his neck just tilting his head back far enough to see the underside of Mel's muzzle.


----------



## Baymule

I like it when dogs and cats get along and are friends. Paris hates cats and kills every one she can. Because of Paris and a son in law that is deathly allergic to cats, we don't have a cat.  

You are a house painting machine!!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> The ducks chase and quack at him......poor cat


I would be scared too...I already am just thinking about it


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sooner or later the "cupboard" will be "bare" and ya can just get on with "The Last Stop" bu'ness, once and for all!!.....right??..........I would be careful in transferring feed and hay to your place, if hers were unhealthy....I know ya wouldn't, but just didn't want it to "slip" your mind....since ya have all the other going on.....


----------



## Baymule

Not only do you have to take care of your own business, but the neighbors as well. Glad she is realizing that she can’t do what she used to and letting go of some of the animals.


----------



## Mike CHS

I do enjoy your adventures


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like it all turned out well....tho the "road" to get there was a bit "muddy".....thank goodness it does wash off....and ya are able to rest your mind about the animals some........give Leon a hug frome us and tell him we are thinking of him and hope he can get some relief.....


----------



## farmerjan

Bless your heart.  I would have lost it and there would not have been any laughing.... I do not have the patience or the "tact" for stuff like that .  Never did have much, but now there is less than a smidgeon.  My son has more tact than I do and when I get ready to blow over STUPID stuff, I call him and tell him my take and let him do it TACTFULLY.  I don't deal good, don't do much bargaining.... If I say this is this.... that is exactly what it is. Would  NOT fare well in a country where they like to dicker over stuff and prices.  I will make one offer on stuff if I really think it is over priced....and I will tolerate people making me an offer if they seem really sincere about wanting something.... but I am not a bargainer.  And the BS with the can't speak/understand English and all is just an insult to my intelligence.  Deal with it on alot of dairies with spanish speaking people.   Good for you getting rid of stuff for the neighbor, and doing it in a good way and getting a hopeful, repeat, customer.  Don't bet that they didn't have places to sell/trade that stuff they got from you and were trying for "giveaway" prices.  YOU DID GOOD.


----------



## Baymule

I know the care or sometimes lack of care your neighbors animals have received has weighed heavily on you. What a relief for her to finally let them go. Maybe you and me would be delusional animal hoarder old ladies as well and would need a wake up knock on the head. LOL I’m glad you are helping her reduce numbers. A couple of donkeys make good pets and will make her still feel like she has a farm.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> i even asked him if he had a green card or do I need to call ICE...and we all laughed.


But he didn't answer


----------



## Bruce

You didn't give him a cigarette?


----------



## Baymule

Mrs. Wilson and Stumpy......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those KCs are such sweeties........and so are the goats...glad they get along so well for ya....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now ya know that all ducks are not equal........the runner duck in their blood makes a huge difference....runners are comical and entertaining, but are more skittish than KCs....they always look like they are having Fun, but when it rains...LOOKOUT!!....they have a Blast....


----------



## Bruce

Here ya go!








B&B Happy goats said:


> I AM SOOO HAPPY YOU convinced  me to get them  thank you


I guess the secret of who the resident KC enabler is has been revealed


----------



## Bruce

Wow, that place sounds amazing!!! At least you managed to come home with only one bottle baby. 

And now you are helping B with the rescue pup. You just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> You made us laugh out loud, leon and I have tears a runnin


Glad to be of service!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!...............


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute!


----------



## Bruce

Totally a POW entrant! When do we get the video of her boing boing boinging around?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, she is a Doll!!.........hope it all goes well, without any difficulties.....


----------



## Bruce

Mel will be on the other side!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> One of my morning projects was to clean the rabbit hutchs and sex the last bunch of kits.. I have people comming this weekend to purchase a few and the rest will be going to bunny freezer camp.
> While I was  re arranging things I needed some place to put Mrs. Wilson the Flemish Giant, so I put her in with the male  netherland dwarf.....that poor little guy got so excited....before I knew it he was bunny hoppin her head, her side then climbed her back and tried, over and over again,...I just stopped what I was doing and had to laugh, he definitely  has "short rabbit syndrome ", ...he never got a "direct hit" , but when I removed Mrs,
> . Wilson , he laid on his side with his eyes just about crossed , and his mouth open with his teeth showing smiling the biggest smile ever ......he had a  great morning


Ha ha!!


----------



## AmberLops

She is beautiful!!  I love that little tongue sticking out!


----------



## Baymule

That sure is a cute little goat! I can see why you wanted her!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> so I put him in my lap to check him.....I turned them and they kept on turning and turning till they were off and I was holding them tween my fingers


Geez, guys gotta be careful around you!!

And WHERE is the video of Piper hopping, hmmm?


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

Twisting nuts off......only on BYH is that not only funny, but perfectly ok single handed sport.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure sounds like ya need a rest!!.....steak, huh?....may need to come Check on ya.....


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps you need Bullwinkle steak! Or the dogs do.
I can PROBABLY wait one more day for the boing, boing, boing video.


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Our girl Piper 17 days old View attachment 64813


Cuteness!!!


----------



## Bruce

Sneaking over before the sun comes up?


----------



## rachels.haven

Um, B&B...you have a goat in your house. Do you know how hard it is to get them back out again once they figure out where all the good stuff is?
Oh dear, and by the look on her face, she's got you wrapped around her cloven hooves and is loving it.  She looks sweet.


----------



## Bruce

B has had new kids in the house many times. She's good at putting them out when the time comes. And then she says "No more bottle babies", and she gets another for one reason or another, not always planned.


----------



## Baymule

The REAL GOOD video would be B&B wrestling that buck!! 

I bet you are beat up after all that. You deserve a nap and bottle kid cuddles.


----------



## Baymule

On a site where we display pictures of female animal private parts, asking if she looks like she is ready to give birth, I don't bruised legs would raise an eyebrow. The reaction would be more sympathy than anything else.


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 64899  My little Piper


AAAAWWWWWW


----------



## CntryBoy777

She sure has some unique markings.......speaking of Piper..........tho, after all the yrs ya probably do too.........most of us do.....ya just added to the "proof" of your "battle scars".....hope the buck soap came thru for ya again.......take care of yourself, may oughtta take a staff with ya next time....I would...


----------



## Baymule

At least you know where your bruises came from. I take a shower and wonder where that new bruise came from.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> At least you know where your bruises came from. I take a shower and wonder where that new bruise came from.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Baymule

TA-DA! Trophy for our very own BYH #1 GOAT WRANGLER!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Nah.....you transcend ALL divisions! You can hold your own against anyone.


----------



## Mike CHS

Are Shepherds Crooks of any use with goats?  When my bigger ewes decide they don't want to do something in the pens, the crook is the only way I can control them.


----------



## Mike CHS

I wouldn't chance using the leg either.  I use them (wooden) mainly to keep them from moving away from me when they don't want to be caught.  But I use it on their necks to just hold the head up until I can get hands on them and they settle right down.


----------



## Baymule

She has an intact jack?  And I suppose she is dead set against gelding him?


----------



## Baymule

I've had jacks, if you know what you are doing, they can be nice animals. Don't turn your back on them, but they can be nice animals. LOL The key is respect.


----------



## Bruce

And skin as thin as a sheet of tracing paper!


----------



## Bruce

I'd love to B but it isn't in the cards! No time, winter coming, need to get started cutting wood for next year so it can dry, need to finish the compost bins, need to take DD back to school and have a few days vacation on PEI with DW, got to smooth out and fill some parts of the fenced and unfenced areas, etc, etc, etc


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I deal with the "no English" too....and it can be a challenge.  The Hispanic population here buys a lot of livestock from me.  I enjoy it when they come because they keep asking "is that for sale?"  They will take everything I'll sell so I don't mind giving a "volume" discount.  BUT don't try to play me for a fool. (It helps that DH is pretty fluent in Spanish and I can stumble through a little)  And, I guarantee you there's always more money in the truck, lol!


----------



## Bruce

As long as you know the rules of the game, play it! 
When he says "I no speak English", "have no more money" you say "Lo siento, yo no hablo Español, adios".

I'm not fond of the "dickering" game either.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad you got the chickens gone, and all I can say is I'm glad it was you going through the no speak english BS.  And giving the girls a rabbit each was very nice of you.   Maybe you will get lucky and the donkey won't settle after losing the foal last year....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I'd love to B but it isn't in the cards! No time, winter coming, need to get started cutting wood for next year so it can dry, need to finish the compost bins, need to take DD back to school and have a few days vacation on PEI with DW, got to smooth out and fill some parts of the fenced and unfenced areas, etc, etc, etc


Well at least you don't have any chickens to butcher.


----------



## Baymule

Wow, to be so wormy so young...….her previous home must have serious parasite problems. Good thing you got her, got a feeling that she would be dead by now.

I laughed with your chicken selling adventures and read it to BJ. Lordy, I wish you lived next door to me!


----------



## Baymule

I wonder if all those little bucks are wormy too?


----------



## AmberLops

Sorry about your baby! Poor little Piper...that does seem like a really young age to have worms


----------



## AmberLops

Yummy...make some bunny burgers and send some to @Baymule  ….I know how much she loves those


----------



## AmberLops

The way they reacted so defensively makes it seem like they knew about the worm problems...


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> They have sooo many goats and such a fantastic set up....I don't  think they knew, I think with this crazy weather we have had it makes it hard to keep up with all of them. They don't  worm until 4 weeks old, ....and claim none of the other goats show any sign.
> Not my problem, just thought it was the right thing to do, lol.....I will get Piper better and move on...I can't  make everybody  happy


True that!
Oh well...I would appreciate if someone told me a goat I sold them has worms...I would make sure to deworm everyone!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> got any ideas ????


Yeah, she's a lady and doesn't want to poop in the house!!



B&B Happy goats said:


> I think they are insulted that I told them


Ignorance is bliss.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Not my problem, just thought it was the right thing to do


It was!!!



B&B Happy goats said:


> I have not seen any signs of worms


Yeah because you've never looked. I'd bet dinner that if he wormed any or all of his goats he'd see a bucket load of worms. Piper didn't get them from your kitchen.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, and when a few turn up dead, they'll contact ya and apologize....but, ya can't "judge a book by its cover"....however, ya may need a better definition of the word "heaven"....it was Hot that day, so coulda been a "mirage".....


----------



## Baymule

You did the right thing. You let them know. Now the heck with them.


----------



## AmberLops

People are just insane...don't let it get to you! You did what was right!


----------



## rachels.haven

HOLY COW, that's a lot of worms. Good thing she's in your hands!
I would not be surprised if they started losing kids and decided to finally deal with it.


----------



## AmberLops

Well i'm glad they decided to worm those babies! Obviously they have a parasite issue...and i'm sure now they appreciate you letting them know


----------



## rachels.haven

I've actually had to worm a bit here this year. Probably no where near what you've got to do, but I was surprised. It's been very rainy and wet and humid. But we'll see. It may be the only time or two this year.

Were they all tapes, by any chance? I feel like I've read something about kids and tape worms early...


----------



## Mike CHS

Its bad here also but most of our sheep can handle a load.  One of the fecals we ran today showed an egg count of over 4000 in one of the wethers so I'm actually surprised he lived long enough to get wormed. He is on the small side which is why he is a wether.


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that the wife contacted you. She was probably fixin' to have goats start dropping dead. Poor Piper.


----------



## AmberLops

Poor Piper!
She's had it rough with those worms. Good thing she's got you to take care of her


----------



## AmberLops

Well good! Glad she's getting better


----------



## rachels.haven

Fingers crossed for Piper! Poor girl is battling worms from the get-go.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> its s the darn stinking rain.


IIRC you were about begging for rain a month or so back


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> if you can raise goat here, you can raise them anywhere !



Maybe you should have moved to the mountains in Florida where it is cooler. 

I hope Piper gets better.  I am glad you don't have near as many animals now to make it somewhat easier.


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Maybe you should have moved to the mountains in Florida where it is cooler.


I'm pretty sure Disney doesn't have housing on Space Mountain.


----------



## Baymule

Send me some of your rain, I sure could use it!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> People on CL are crazy ...I reduced the price today on the New Zeland rabbits to $5 each (to cut down on the amount I have to put in freezer)
> I got a text from someone asking for two of them @$5 and would I deliver them 45 minuts  each way from here for a extra $5....another "I giv u 15 u brng 2 me" " i have no ride"........YEPPER AND YOU HAVE NO RABBITS EITHER      ...dummy's


Oh boy! Sounds like a deal to me 
I got a call today from a lady I sold a lop to last week on CL...she said she wrapped the rabbit up in a blanket and forgot about him...then she sat on him and crushed him. I was mortified, can't believe how stupid people can be 
She wants another rabbit so I did offer her one for free, it's a different breed but that's all I have right now. She said she'd think about it...I told her I will not hold it for her, I offered her a FREE rabbit and she has to think about it?
Geez!


----------



## Baymule

Sound to me that her thoughts are fairly short anyway......


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> I told her I will not hold it for her, I offered her a FREE rabbit and she has to think about it?
> Geez!


Maybe she's concerned she might do something STUPID!!!!!! again.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Maybe she's concerned she might do something STUPID!!!!!! again.


She said she wants another one!! That's why I offered...I hope she changes her mind


----------



## Bruce

Is she blonde? 
Just in case anyone takes offense, I do not think that blondes are generically stupid, just playing on a stereotype.


----------



## AmberLops

Bruce said:


> Is she blonde?
> Just in case anyone takes offense, I do not think that blondes are generically stupid, just playing on a stereotype.


No but I am


----------



## Bruce




----------



## farmerjan

When she calls you back say that you don't have any more right now.  I would not give anyone a free rabbit after they sat on one wrapped in a blanket.  It probably suffocated before she sat on it..... Wrapped in a blanket?????? DUMB STUPID


----------



## Baymule

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Bruce

I told you she was a lady and didn't want to go in the house!!


----------



## Bruce

I think you need to have her leash trained to go into TSC. Better start working on that.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> You can't fix stupid.



That means I'm doomed!


----------



## Bruce

We know you aren't stupid STA! Maybe a bit ignorant on some things but then we ALL ARE!

So no need to fix you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad to hear ya have "turned the corner" on Piper's troubles and she can start to heal and get better...


----------



## AmberLops

farmerjan said:


> When she calls you back say that you don't have any more right now.  I would not give anyone a free rabbit after they sat on one wrapped in a blanket.  It probably suffocated before she sat on it..... Wrapped in a blanket?????? DUMB STUPID


Didn't see this until today!
I actually ended up telling her I wasn't comfortable giving her another rabbit because of what happened with the last one. I told her she would probably be better off with no pet or something else...rabbits are not meant to be wrapped in blankets in the first place


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope all goes well with the surgery and recovery for Leon....and that it isn't too demanding on ya......


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Been trying to get caught up with things so having DH down with his hand surgery won't  be too taxing on th e chore list. The lawn mower broke yesterday so new parts will be ordered.....cow neighbors sister called and asked me if i would like to pick some grapes off her vine, sure would ! Pretty hot and steamy weather but I got a bunch , and actually met a horse that is 42 years old ! , just couldn't  believe it, his companion that was 41 just had to be put down last week  as she went down and couldn't  get up and was failing fast......don't  know how long this fellow will hang on, but he sure is one broken hearted  guy....and it is hurtful to see him so sad, even a hug and some scratches got no reaction from him.....
> Hope everyone  has a fantastic day


42? Wow!
Sounds like he really loves his horses.
And my thoughts are with you and Leon  Hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Refresh my senile memory -- when is Leon's surgery?


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Was supposed to be tommrow, it just got cancelled


Is it rescheduled for later this week? Or it's completely cancelled?


----------



## rachels.haven




----------



## AmberLops

What?? It got rescheduled right??


----------



## Baymule

Get his surgery rescheduled, get it done and over with. Then he gets the other one done! So when do YOU get any rest?


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Will have to re schedule


I'm sure both of you just want to get it done and over with...hopefully you can get it rescheduled soon.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> So when do YOU get any rest?


I don't think that happens!


----------



## Baymule

I don't either.


----------



## Mike CHS

Have you considered a pole barn? We originally thought about tearing our house down and putting in a pole barn type building but the house turned out to be salvageable.  We had my shop put in as a pole barn that I insulated and walled in.  If we didn't want space in front of and behind for tractor and livestock we would have had a 32' x 62' building which is pretty spacey for a reasonable price.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had my shop built so that it could be converted to a house if the "house" didn't work out.  We used metal girders which turned out to be cheaper than stick built and it could have easily been turned into a traditional house pretty economically.  Our backup plan was to basically building a house within the pole barn and with the metal trusses it made it pretty easy.  We ran electric along all of the trusses and we have a 200 amp service so we could have done pretty much anything we wanted to do.  Just some thoughts but we know of several people here that have super nice houses a whole lot cheaper than stick built.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> What company did you get your pole barn from ?



Mine was local here in Tennessee.


----------



## Mike CHS

We spent 32K for the building but that included the concrete work and metal roof along with the metal trusses and insulated garage door.  The garage door cost could equate to a whole lot of window so the cost would be similar.  What was nice with the building is that we ran all of the electric over head which gave us a lot of options for the shop but it would also work for a house.

Edit since I missed you comment.  Ours is 32' wide by 62' long


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've seen some that have made homes from shipping containers...they are corten steel and water proof....they come in various lengths and heights....they are fairly cheap....especially around rail and ship yards....course, if ya "join" them together then ya need a welder to do it for ya....I'd put a covering above or ya will get burned touching the ceiling...they even deliver and set them up on slab or foundations they will slide it right where ya want it....they drop it....ya have to have the place ready when they get there....just a thought.....I was scanning thru some stuff the other day and saw something up that way for sale....thinks it was 20acres...and I think it was on 349....$100,000....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've seen some that have made homes from shipping containers


I ran across a YouTube channel of a couple doing that and it made NO sense to me at all. 2 containers set a distance apart (8' maybe more??). Cut out the facing sides, weld stuff to them so they could put joists in to form the floor between them. Built that section of wood, higher than the top of the containers with a gable roof. Then built shed roofs over the containers. Cut windows into the container walls, etc etc. Built and insulated walls inside the container walls. Seems like it would have been a WHOLE lot less work, faster  and probably cheaper to stick build the whole thing. Near as I can tell all they got from the containers was 2/3 of each end of the house and an exterior surface instead of siding  to paint where they hadn't put in windows.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, alot depends on personal skills and materials that are available....most that I've seen have been used under pole barns or the quanset hut type metal bldg....of course, the locale will determine how well insulated and "finished" it needs to be....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Holy cow!  You're thinking about moving?  Are you planning to stay in Florida, or possibly some other state?


----------



## Baymule

You're never too old, until you're dead, then it's too late to worry about it.


----------



## Mike CHS

I love the rural people in Tennessee but it seems most of those closer to populated areas are not so likeable.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Geographically speaking, there is a world of difference between the west, middle, and east parts of the state, so be sure ya find what ya want....there are 3 medical ctrs....Memphis, Nashville, and Knoxville....anything serious is sent to the closest one.....there really are some really nice areas there to choose from.....


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> Geographically speaking, there is a world of difference between the west, middle, and east parts of the state, so be sure ya find what ya want....there are 3 medical ctrs....Memphis, Nashville, and Knoxville....anything serious is sent to the closest one.....there really are some really nice areas there to choose from.....



That's one reason that most of the people we know have Life Flight insurance but you are definitely right.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You're never too old, until you're dead, then it's too late to worry about it.


Plus you rarely get the opportunity to move then.



B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  exactly my feelings !  Some crisp cool air, a tiny bit of snow,  ...cookies in the oven, lol ...and more goats  oh baby,  start looking for home


Oh, so you want to come back to New England!


----------



## Bruce

You could visit me.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can't  eat meat or poultry at your house, and I couldn't  keep my mouth shut about that  .....but  we could meet half way sometime


I can just picture what a discussion around the dinner table THAT would be!!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> You're never too old, until you're dead, then it's too late to worry about it.


How inspiring


----------



## AmberLops

You should come to Middle TN  It's so nice here! You'd love it...you know you would


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha ha!! 
They're probably mocking you right now


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> May be a issue when I pulled some hard boiled eggs, chicken breasts and pulled pork sandwiches  out of my cooler....I mean I certinally wouldn't expect to freeload while I was there


Hey I freeloaded there! And you are not remembering correctly. 3 of us eat meat and the one that doesn't pretty much keeps her mouth shut about it because she knows that isn't changing. And besides, she'll be back at school in 2 weeks.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Do you like plains and gently rolling hills, or do you prefer more mountainous regions?  The mountainous regions are in the east in the Appalachians, more plains and gently rolling hills toward Memphis.  My Beautiful Gal and I looked in Tennessee when we were trying to find a place to retire, but never found anything.  But in the Appalachians, you will definitely have four seasons.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I still have my banjo....


----------



## Mike CHS

Most of Middle Tennessee has plenty of hills and flat lands interwoven.  I've posted enough pictures of the hills around our place but most of our property is flat although it's all on a slope.  Once you get out about 1/2 mile from our place it's as flat as a billiard table with hills on the horizon and most of this part of the state is similar. North of Nashville is hillier and more expensive also.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

You might find this interesting http://www.usa.com/rank/us--tornado-index--state-rank.htm


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

And maybe this one: https://247wallst.com/special-report/2019/03/28/states-with-the-most-tornadoes-3/7/ Tennessee is ranked 21st, Florida is ranked 4th, Texas is ranked 1st.  This ranking is by state without regard to how big it is.  If the states were ranked by # of tornadoes / square mile, then #1 would be Oklahoma.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Do you get many tornato 's in middle Tn ?



We had one touch down two years ago at our place.  It seems there is a line that runs from northwest of Nashville to just south of Nashville that does have tornadoes occasionally.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The topography of the area aids in lessening the severity of the more powerful F3, F4, and F5 long lived tornados in that area....Nashville sits in the "central basin" and the mountains begin in Alabama around Birmingham....what causes the tornados is the meeting of warm or hot air with cold air, the elevation changes disrupt the storms and usually cooler air is located in higher elevations, so much less likely for a monster to go thru that way.....any area can be suseptible to the F0, F1, or F2 as they form and die out quickly, but if it hits your house and destroys it how long it is on the ground or the rating of it doesn't really matter......


----------



## Bruce

47. Vermont
> Total unique tornadoes (1950 – August 2018): 45
> Total damage since 1996: $1.3 million
> Total fatalities since 1950: Not available
> Most destructive tornado on record: $630,000, on Sunday, May 31, 1998

Wonder where that one hit. We never hear about tornadoes. 


B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok great          ......Mel , Missy, Sophie Leon  and I will all be at your place for a white Christmas together


Of course DD1 will be home at Christmas. Don't forget your snow tires, or a harness for the dogs to pull the truck if you get stuck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya could always get'em on the way up there....when ya get up Virginnie way ya should start seeing some.....


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, we have some snow tires, snow shovels and sometimes even chains...... but then you could find a place in the Va, Tn, NC area to just plop down and get 4 seasons and stay....... We get about 18-24 " average snow a year...... but have had as much as 3+ FEET and as little as as a dusting in past years.  I am right near the mountains so get more than the eastern part of the state that runs 10 degrees warmer and much less snow.....east of the Blue Ridge Mtns.  Parts of NC are pretty, and less snow although the mountains do get some.  @Mike CHS  mentioned going to the feed store in Alabama, so is nearer to the southern border of TN..... might give you a little relief from the Fl heat and such, and still have some of the 4 seasons.


----------



## Mike CHS

We don't know a lot about much of the rest of the state but we would be pleased to offer you a base to look for something that might make you happy if you might  think that would help.  We looked for over two years from the Carolinas, Georgia and Alabama and wound up looking at Tennessee.


----------



## Mike CHS

I lived in Pensacola for close to 20 years a couple of years at a time.  I loved it but there was no way I would retire there.    We have some terribly humid temps but it does not last long.


----------



## AmberLops

Have you looked for homes on Zillow? It's pretty helpful 
I don't recommend using craigslist when looking for houses...The house I planned on moving into when I got here turned out to be a scam and I had to stay at a motel for almost 2 weeks before I found a place


----------



## AmberLops

Oh no!
Did you ever get those rabbits done??
I think I know the answer already but just thought i'd ask


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> No, even told DH I was ready to bring them onto the back porch and do them, but with three dogs ....that won't  work, I would have a hard time telling Mel he couldn't have a head for a snack.....I really need to get them gone, I have to put the chicks out in the hutchs as they are about to hop out of the garden bath tub even though their wings have been clipped......lord it smells....even with daily cleaning...20  jersey giant chicks a pooping, inside, well it just smells like chicken  $/^!


Yuck!  Well I hope you get them outside soon, and get those rabbits done...


----------



## Baymule

Chickens in the house and rabbits still a'hoppin' around.....rain, rain and more rain.... Nothing says air freshener like chicken shi!  Ahhhh……. breathe deep.....country smells....


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Chickens in the house and rabbits still a'hoppin' around.....rain, rain and more rain.... Nothing says air freshener like chicken shi!  Ahhhh……. breathe deep.....country smells....


----------



## Baymule

I have dry deep sand here. The house is dusty, no way to keep it out. Every footfall kicks up a cloud of dust. At least it is better than when we first moved here. the rock driveway has helped tremendously, the various weeds and grasses that grow help hold down the dust, although they are shriveled and brown now. I have the water sprinklers going on my two new patches of pasture I planted earlier this summer. If it would come a 3" rain here, I would seriously consider running about naked in it, but it would probably scare the rain away. 

Hmmm......maybe you should do an Anti-Rain-Dance! 
Naked, wearing a MAGA hat and flip flops
Walk backwards 20 steps shouting RAIN GO TO SEE BAYMULE!!!
Run around with a rabbit while yelling MEAT! I WANT MEAT!! (PETA might have issues with this, but WTH you want to slaughter them anyway)
Stick your left hand in a mud puddle while chanting in Pig Latin, Ain-Ray O-Go
O-To Exas-Tay!!
Make mud pies, top with whipped cream and send to your meth neighbors, they will be high, not know the difference and eat them. This will cause a chemical reaction with the meth, they will lay out in the rain and drown. While it won't help stop the rain, it will give you opportunity to get a better bunch of neighbors. LOL LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@Baymule - you are truly warped!      I love it!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Baymule  ....Sounds like a plan ...but you can't  step in the yard without fire ants on you looking for a dry spot...but I suppose the fire ants would make the chanting and dancing louder and faster...may get the rain to you sooner....
> i would get black eyes and bruised knees if i did it naked  these udders could cause some real damage  jumping around like that ......


OK, Ok make some modifications here.....wear an udder sling and rubber boots.


----------



## Baymule

Oh, carry a bottle of wine, throw away the cork and drink it all. Then brandish the empty bottle to the skies. Don't worry-it's perfectly safe-glass will not act as a conductor of lightening!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I have dry deep sand here. The house is dusty, no way to keep it out. Every footfall kicks up a cloud of dust. At least it is better than when we first moved here. the rock driveway has helped tremendously, the various weeds and grasses that grow help hold down the dust, although they are shriveled and brown now. I have the water sprinklers going on my two new patches of pasture I planted earlier this summer. If it would come a 3" rain here, I would seriously consider running about naked in it, but it would probably scare the rain away.
> 
> Hmmm......maybe you should do an Anti-Rain-Dance!
> Naked, wearing a MAGA hat and flip flops
> Walk backwards 20 steps shouting RAIN GO TO SEE BAYMULE!!!
> Run around with a rabbit while yelling MEAT! I WANT MEAT!! (PETA might have issues with this, but WTH you want to slaughter them anyway)
> Stick your left hand in a mud puddle while chanting in Pig Latin, Ain-Ray O-Go
> O-To Exas-Tay!!
> Make mud pies, top with whipped cream and send to your meth neighbors, they will be high, not know the difference and eat them. This will cause a chemical reaction with the meth, they will lay out in the rain and drown. While it won't help stop the rain, it will give you opportunity to get a better bunch of neighbors. LOL LOL


 I can't stop laughing!!!
You're as crazy as they come...in a good way


----------



## Baymule

While it may be hard to believe, I can be embarrassing in public places.....probably on a gooberment "watch" list......


----------



## AmberLops

Oh I believe it!


----------



## AmberLops

Cute pictures!


----------



## Baymule

Pop the cork on the bottle of champagne!


----------



## rachels.haven

Aw man, I hate chickens in the house. Hope they get out soon!


----------



## Baymule

Bathtub chicken...….add hot water, chopped vegetables, noodles.....soup is ready!!


----------



## Bruce

Don't forget to pick the feathers out before serving!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Bathtub chicken...….add hot water, chopped vegetables, noodles.....soup is ready!!


That's the first thing I thought ha ha


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> have to keep lids down on toilets in case they get out and bathroom doors closed.


They will get out, likely by 3 weeks old if I recall my first batch of birds. The only ones raised in the house and yes in the bathtub.



B&B Happy goats said:


> .she was in the wood pile laying a egg


Easter egg hunt every day of the year! I guess Leon is doing a bit better if he was out to count animals?


----------



## AmberLops

Yay for the sun!!
I hope your rain makes it up this way...


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Yay for the sun!!
> I hope your rain makes it up this way...


Not if I get it first!!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Not if I get it first!!


We'll just see about that...i'm supposed to get some rain tomorrow HA HA!


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> We'll just see about that...i'm supposed to get some rain tomorrow HA HA!


----------



## Bruce

When Amber and Bay figure out how to reverse the prevailing weather direction, we'll all have whatever weather we need!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We actually had a full day without any sprinkles, rain, or downpours..........but, it was so humid that I could go outside for 10-15mins with Gabbie and come back looking like I'd been in a water balloon fight....when the chest starting tightening on the left pectoral region....I have to stretch out for a bit...we haven't slept much the past couple of nights, cause we both have been sweating inside....and we keep it at 73°....we are okay as long as it is blowing, but when it stops we sweat....and Joyce is normally chilled....just crazy....


----------



## Baymule

Sending sunshine your way!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sending rain to" the sunshine girls"  @Baymule  &@AmberLops. ..let me know who gets it first


Me first! Me first! I'm getting rain tomorrow


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Me first! Me first! I'm getting rain tomorrow


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


>


Now the rain is supposed to be late tonight...you better not steal my rain Bay


----------



## Bruce

OK, I REALLY think the rain in Florida can go on vacation for a week or two!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had somewhat sun today, but was horridly humid....took Gabbie out and within 5mins had sweat running down my back....so, I know ya was warm today....even in the shade....Florida in August means daily showers of some sort....afternoon/evening is better than morning tho...imho....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> within 5mins had sweat running down my back


Which is why the guy I used to share an office with replied "You go from your air conditioned house to the air conditioned car to the air conditioned office to the air conditioned store to the air conditioned house. When I asked how he planned to deal with the heat and humidity. They moved to Brandon probably 25 years ago.


----------



## AmberLops

YAY!!!  Happy for you!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't pass out from a heat stroke.....and protect your eyes from the glare of such bright Light!!.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> but have gotten three three inch palmetto bugs inside from the rain...guess who's job it is to get em


Easy, the DOGS!!!!!!! They should be snacking on the free meat.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Been in Florida since 1998 except for 1 year in georgia,...this is the wettest summer I can remember



I thought Florida was called the Sunshine State.  What happened?


----------



## Baymule

Glad you got some sunshine. We got 1/8" of RAIN last night! It settled the top inch of DUST! The humidity went to the stratosphere while the hot Sun God reclaims what the Cloud Gods sneaked past the ever watchful Sun Rays. Hanging out under the AC.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Do you have a timeline for your move?  Within a month?  Two months?  Six months?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

You are getting a bit riled up over that B. We've had the option of an enhanced license for several years, makes it easy driving over the border to Canada. Everyone is supposed to have "REAL ID" by now but a bunch of laggard states got extensions. And yes, all this "stuff" started with 9/11. Before that you could hang out at the airport curb waiting to pick someone up, even leave the car and go inside. Now it is "move along" so you either have to drive around and around and around or go in the parking garage where the first 15 minutes is free. Right, like you could actually find a place to park, walk into the airport and get back to the car and the pay station in 15 minutes  When I renewed my passport this year I also got a passport card, next time I get a driver's license, I'll go basic since the passport card serves the same purpose but is good for 10 years and the DL only 4.

And then there was the shoe bomber guy, now we all have to take our shoes off to go through security, even though the guy was coming from out of the country. Guess what, when I went to Greece with DD2 and the HS band, we didn't have to take our shoes off at the airport in Athens coming home.


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I thought Florida was called the Sunshine State.  What happened?


I believe that there are 2 kinds of sunshine in the Sunshine State: Dry Sunshine and Liquid Sunshine. If you have a problem with that, talk to the Florida department of tourism, they probably came up with the State motto.


----------



## Bruce

Don't want to be offensive so this is the last I'll say on the subject.
Didn't you have to prove who you were to get your driver's license? And when was the last time you flew or crossed a border and did not have to prove who you are with some sort of government ID (such as that driver's license)?


----------



## Baymule

I renewed my license since we moved here. The letter I got said to bring all these forms for ID, then the lady didn't even ask for them. How do I know if I got an enhanced DL or not?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I will just say this....I don't care about flying, crossing the border with any other country, or being herded and "branded" by any state or federal gov'ts....right now we are caught up in a huge snafu with all this garbage in trying to get Joyce a DL here....they refuse to accept her Ms DL and deny her a FL DL....the specific "details" will not be posted, so no need to ask questions that I will not answer.....just because it isn't an "issue" for some....doesn't mean it is for others....and if ya can't live without traveling by plane or thru other countries, then ya have to jump thru the "hoops"....but, for a lifelong citizen that has lived here with no intention of participating in the foreign "ventures"....it is absurd....and yes, as a truck driver I have crossed both northern and southern borders and had a tremendously difficult time getting back into my own country....not a very good feeling....but, it is only gonna get worse....so, ya best be ready to "face" it, cause it ain't gonna change....no matter who is president or in congress....


----------



## Baymule

I just looked at my DL, it has the star on it.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congradulations , you are approved by the government as who you say you are ....


I carried the requested proof and the lady just waved it away. We went to the next county to renew and as the county we live in, the office there is a madhouse. The next county over is much smaller population wise and the office was not crowded at all.


----------



## Baymule

Just pick a county that is not heavily populated and go there.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Congradulations , you are approved by the government as who you say you are ....


As are you. I don't think you have to do anything special to renew the "Real ID" license, just to get it in the first place.

If they didn't even ask for the information, they are failing at their jobs. I guess it is a joke to those DMV employees. Kinda makes the whole "Real ID" thing very UNreal.

To me it looks like a white star in a gold circle, but yes they refer to it as a gold star. I'm pretty sure the gold star on the paper was gold when I did well in school WAY back


----------



## rachels.haven

I approve of not asking for extra info when getting your real ID. When we did ours it took 4 hours because of what wasn't and WAS required for a married woman with her husband's sir name, who had just moved, with crazy kids in a judgmental snobby RMV office. We did it, but they like hoops.


----------



## Bruce

That is a long time. I had to have documentation and they asked a lot of questions but other than the wait time before, it was probably only 10 minutes tops.


----------



## Baymule

Our home county is a nightmare in any gooberment office. For social security, we go 3 counties away. Our one experience here was dismal. 

B&B the "new and improved" license is coming at you like a freight train, I wouldn't wait until the last minute. It will be nuts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> I told my neighbor if the owners come looking for the turkeys to call me and send them to my fence and I will deal with it. ...and if they don't come looking, they will be in my freezer by Monday.....


That's exactly what I should do with the four male ducks that have adopted me.... 

 

 I'm all about friendliness - but not so much about freeloaders!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

If they hang around until we get a cool front it might be that a couple of them make their way to the freezer.  However, I might spare at least one and try to find a suitable female.  Maybe?  DH has just informed me that he likes duck eggs.  Who knew?


----------



## Baymule

Looks like free Thanksgiving dinner to me! LOL LOL  It's good of you to spray them to cool them off and give them water.


----------



## Baymule

The turkeys are probably glad to have someone to care for them, but you can't keep them. What about offering to buy them?


----------



## Baymule

Neighborhood turkeys? LOL


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Neighborhood turkeys? LOL


Feral turkeys!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

And if they show up wanting them back - your board fee (I suggest at least $10 per day)  should discourage them from letting their turkeys free roam anymore.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Going to do him the way @CntryBoy777 said. Cut the corner of a feed sack and go from there....just don't know about the feathers, don't think he will fit in my largest pot that I have to use for the hot water ...and won't be cutting him in half till he is cleaned out


I've never done something that big either.... hmmmm…  Could you flip him around...dunk the bottom half and then dunk the top half...or maybe lay him in a tub and pour the water over?  I dunno….just thinking out loud.  But whatever you do - let us know so we can learn from you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

A video would be awesome!  We might learn a LOT from a video, lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Baymule

Put him in a tub and pour the water over him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya don't have a tub, ya could borrow the ducks pool....tho, ya would certainly hear about it, I'm sure....or ya could use a wheelbarrow....


----------



## farmerjan

Skin him.


----------



## AmberLops

Piper is precious!! 
As for the turkeys...I couldn't stop laughing at those pictures


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope the meds work for Mel and Missy........if those roos grow spurs, ya will have to be sure to keep em trimmed....with their size they'd be like daggers..........how large of an egg do they lay?....


----------



## Baymule

It’s hard to imagine you afraid of anything, much less a chicken. Laughing wildly here.....


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I didn't  do anything to my tablet when I was taking  the pictures...I scooted down against the fence and the little stinkers started pecking at me after their conversation !  They were right there...that close. I was always afraid of birds until last year...wouldn't  even touch one, lol


That would scare me...
i'm not a fan of giant birds


----------



## rachels.haven

Big birds are STRONG. Good luck.


----------



## rachels.haven

You the (wo)man!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad you got one of 'em out of the way!  He's gonna taste that much better because of your hard work!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Poor Leon!!.....glad ya was able to subdue such a large bird...ya had to have a feeling of accomplishment after such a chore....whew!!..........ya Go girl!!!.....


----------



## Baymule

Roast turkey
Turkey sandwiches
Turkey soup
Turkey pot pie
Turkey chili
Turkey and dumplings
Turkey mole'
Turkey and dressing
Turkey tacos
Turkey nachos
Turkey enchiladas
Turkey salad
Turkey lasagna
Turkey spaghetti
Turkey stir fry
Tired of turkey, think I'll puke if I eat another bite, going out for a freakin' STEAK!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> It’s hard to imagine you afraid of anything, much less a chicken. Laughing wildly here.....


Same here! B afraid of ANYTHING?? Just not something I can fathom.



B&B Happy goats said:


> and he is now drying off on the island in 4 sections waiting for me to pack him up and send him to freezer camp


I guess the owners haven't noticed their turkeys went for a hike. Pretty sad that people don't bother to care properly for their animals.


----------



## Bruce

Yep. It isn't like the owner's didn't have plenty of opportunities to figure out they need to pen their birds. Neighbor charity only goes so far and it sounds like the neighborhood has been more than charitable returning the birds many times.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If it holds to the projected path, it will lose most of its "punch" before it gets to mine or your locations....I know any more water isn't any comfort at all, but  a few inches is better than a foot or 2........we got .7" here today and winds have shifted back to being from the west, so more is on the way and dewpoints will be rising too....sorry ya had to make the trips out, but glad ya returned safely each time....we got in from our trip out just as it was starting here....we didn't miss a single "bark" at the thunder....darn it!!........hope your turkey and "dressing" go as well for ya tomorrow as the 1st one did....


----------



## Baymule

Y'all hunker down  and be ready. Extra feed is a smart thing to have. My hurricane supplies always included a double batch of brownies and a box of wine. LOL Do y'all have a generator to keep the freezer/refrigerator alive?


----------



## Beekissed

Have prayed for your safety in the path of this storm.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have been through more hurricanes than I can count but never with livestock so I don't envy you.


----------



## Baymule

When we lived in hurricane country, I just let my horses decide where they wanted to be. They had our 16 acres, mostly wooded, the neighbor's 20 acres, mostly pasture and the barn. The neighbors said the horses stayed out in the open for most of the storm. (we didn't live on the 16 acres) 

Since you are practically swimming now, more rain and your goats will need flippers. You might think about a goat proof place on the porch?


----------



## Beekissed

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you, that is really sweet of you, and it is really appreciated. ...
> We are not worried...till it becomes something to worry about, and you still have to read through the hype they put on the weather channel ...
> ..it' just a quick shower ...



You are much like me....I never believe the hype of any weather predictions and I don't worry~it's like rocking in a rocking chair...lots of back and forth but ya never get anywhere.  We are set up pretty well here for extended power outages for any given reason and storms never bother me. 

But I do pray for others if the Lord puts it on my heart and He did for you.


----------



## AmberLops

Stay safe!


----------



## Bruce

At least you and @CntryBoy777 are on the "right side" of the storm, and the state, since it is going to come ashore on the east side Monday AM.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats and Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Where is each of you in relation to Tallahassee?  Gainesville?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am in my home STA........I.can drive to either location .......



OK, I deserved that! 

I mean something like "southeast of Tallahassee about 30 miles".  I'll go first: I am 6.3 miles southeast of Booneville, AR, about 40 miles east southeast of Fort Smith, 12.3 miles as the crow flies from Mount Magazine State Park lodge, just west of Blue Mountain Lake.

The reason I am asking is that somehow I got the impression that you were southwest of Tallahassee in the Florida Panhandle and so would be quite a ways from the Florida east coast, and thus not in much danger from Hurricane Dorian.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @B&B Happy goats and Mr. @CntryBoy777,
> 
> Where is each of you in relation to Tallahassee?  Gainesville?


Well, since the width of Florida is less than 100miles as the crow flies...or hurricanes travel....it really doesn't matter, because most storms are wider than the state is wide....the critical info is to what quadrant of the storm ya will be facing....as the NE quad is the most destructive....my location is on my banner...so I'm definitely south of those 2 cities....ya have my address and I'm sure, if ya can read all those books, ya can figure it out on google....this is a public forum and in being so, I and others will not answer those specific questions....with the weirdos and nut jobs out there...one's identity is best kept private.....sometimes it is best to keep inquiring minds, left inquiring....respecting the privacy of others is always the best choice....not asking moring questions, or "prodding" for more info....ya are smarter than ya want others to believe, but get a "clue"....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We went to the "madhouse"....umm store today and picked up some stuff ourselves....freezing milk jugs and bottles of water as I post to use to keep fridge cold....I'm not a pure water person, so picked up some kool aide to mix for the 5gal drink cooler....right now they are only projecting for us in this area to get 2" out of it, but depending on track it could change....not very far from here they project about a foot....so, sure don't need it to change very much....


----------



## Bruce

I can attest to the fact that @B&B Happy goats is driving distance to Gainesville since she and Leon dropped me at the airport there after the @CntryBoy777 move  3 gates, they don't even bother to list the gate for the flights out at the ticketing desk area since all three are in the same location. Go in, find your destination on one of the gates and wait there. It is pretty much the size that the Burlington airport was when I moved here 40 years ago. Dang I'm gettin' old!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Good grief....I just realized I am not 68......I am 67 ......I .just gained a year


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, actually it was! Lots less complicated. The one in Long Beach, CA used to be that size and now it is a WHOLE lot bigger. I remember we'd sometimes go eat at the restaurant and watch the planes come and go, my step father liked doing that. Most of the planes were private monoprops, no commercial jets and that was about 45 years ago. Of course, other than Camp Pendleton and some parks, most of So Cal west of the mountains is all buildings, asphalt and WAY too many people.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Yeah, actually it was! Lots less complicated. The one in Long Beach, CA used to be that size and now it is a WHOLE lot bigger. I remember we'd sometimes go eat at the restaurant and watch the planes come and go, my step father liked doing that. Most of the planes were private monoprops, no commercial jets and that was about 45 years ago. Of course, other than Camp Pendleton and some parks, most of So Cal west of the mountains is all buildings, asphalt and WAY too many people.


I haven't seen that area since 2005 and it was a madhouse back then....the traffic was horrid....I had to pickup a load at a tiny place close to downtown LA.....the little side street I had to pull on to, to back up to the dock was full of double parked cars on both sides of the street.....I'd have never been able to do it without Joyce's assistance....that was after we sat for 4 days in Fontana.....in 100°+ temps....I'd never even consider moving out there.........


----------



## Mike CHS

I have done a bunch of simulator installations at military bases in California but other than that, I have avoided spending any time there.


----------



## Baymule

It's the "after" the hurricane that is so miserable. NO power, suffocating heat, open windows and doors in a futile effort to catch a breeze. HUGE swamp skeeters!


----------



## Mike CHS

Once I left Florida I decided I would never live in hurricane country again.  We have severe storms and even tornadoes but not storms that last several days and end in months of recovery.  Hurricane Ivan made me not like living in Florida.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> It's the "after" the hurricane that is so miserable. NO power, suffocating heat, open windows and doors in a futile effort to catch a breeze. HUGE swamp skeeters!


Joyce and I were discussing them dang skeeters earlier........the small ones during the day here are terrible...I took Gabbie out this afternoon and wasn't out there 10mins before there were 20-30 on each arm and about that many buzzing around looking for a place to land....Gabbie had at least 100 around her....I had to cut the play session short........they are saying that some changes and updates have been made to the power grid here since Irma a couple of yrs back and should have fewer outtages with the "self healing" grid system installed........but, not holding my breath....


----------



## Baymule

got any Beautyberry growing on your place? The leaves, rubbed on you, make skeeters leave you alone.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> got any Beautyberry growing on your place? The leaves, rubbed on you, make skeeters leave you alone.


Haven't seen any....plenty of dew berry, green briars, and air potato.........may have to look for some seeds....


----------



## Baymule

I have a couple of plants on our place, I was thinking about saving some of the seeds to plant in and around the yard. You can mash a jar of leaves, cover with vodka, let sit for 3 weeks, strain, mash out all the juice from the leaves, pack more leaves in the jar for another 3 weeks. Strain as before. Then you put it in a spray mister and you have skeeter and tick repellent. I'll send you some seeds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh man!!....sure can't say no to that....Thanks Bay!!!....I was wanting to talk to ya anyway, so will give ya a hollar by friday.....tell BJ so I don't get in "trouble"....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats and Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Sorry -- I didn't mean to pry.  I know this is a public forum and anyone can see what you post.  I was just curious, as I got the (incorrect ?) impression that you, Miss B&B Happy goats, were in the Florida Panhandle near Mexico Beach, so somewhat a distance from the east coast.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like you are as ready as you can be. Dorian is going to hit and waltz across Florida. You and Fred are going to feel the effects, after all, where the heck could you go? You'd have to go due north a ways to get away from it. Phooey on that.


----------



## Baymule

Ever wonder why.....when hurricanes are given male names, why aren't they called HIMicanes?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't seen the latest, but we'll be right here....we could go an hour east of here....to the daughters....but it will be worse over there....we could go north to B&B....but, our concern is about getting back in to the house if there is damage....cause they will close access off to clean up the roads and stuff....this house has stood since 1959 and is block....the fire and sheriff depts are about 4-5 blocks from here...so, relief supplies wouldn't be very far away....we are on city water and even without power, we should have water....but, still gonna fill buckets, pots, and jugs in case there are issues with that....and if we get a ton of rain....I can just dip it or catch it outside coming off the roof.....may have to use a 5gal bucket for a port-o-potty....but, hey.....country folk can survive....


----------



## Baymule

I used to put 5 gallon buckets in the bathtub and filled with water for flushing. It only takes a large coffee can of water to flush. I filled pots and bottles. I bought 2 new plastic trash cans, put them on the front porch, filled with water and duct taped the lids down. We were on city water, but with no electricity, the water tower levels got close to running out. I always had plenty of food. 

If you have to buy tarps, plastic, etc. or any supplies to prevent further damage to your house, save your receipts, it gets applied to your deductible. I learned that standing in line at Lowes, from a contractor in front of me. So our friend that chain sawed the tree off our house and showed me how to lay the plastic and tarps and how to run the 1x4 boards (up and down) and nail them down..... it seemed that the charges for doing all that work came to $1500...…..the same as our deductible.....fancy that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....and Greatly appreciated too!!....we'll see how it plays out as it gets closer and we have no problem hanging out with y'all up there at all....but right now....it isn't anything we haven't faced many times before....Bay was right...this ain't our first rodeo...so we ain't skeered.....most of the time there is a point that it seems and sounds like ya are stuck in a car in an automatic carwash that never ends....and never forget y'all are most welcome to come here too....just don't have any fencing up yet....


----------



## Baymule

If you are afraid of trees faling on the house, go now and buy tarps and a roll of heavy plastic. 1x4's, screws and you'll be set. If you don't need it, take it back. If you do need it, you will be ahead of the game.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> If you are afraid of trees falling on the house, go now and buy tarps and a roll of heavy plastic. 1x4's, screws and you'll be set. If you don't need it, take it back. If you do need it, you will be ahead of the game.


Not a bad plan for @CntryBoy777, there are a LOT of big trees on the property that could fall on the house. 

The current track shows it hitting Lake Okeechobee around daybreak on Tues, then curving north to Disney World. If it stays on that track, @CntryBoy777 and B&B will be on the left side of it; on the ocean that is called the "Navigable semicircle". You still get beat up but not as bad as if you are on the right side (Northern hemisphere).


----------



## Baymule

@Beekissed said she dusts her dogs with Sulphur, found in the garden department. No fleas. I'm going to get some for my dogs. Maybe you need to dust the dogs, under the porch, the yard, pasture, barn, neighbors, street, did I leave anything out?


----------



## Baymule

I bet Lowes has it in the garden section or a Feed store would have it. 
Turkey, fixing dressing? Yum!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

Thick air and on/off showers with bright sun inbetween....poured .9" out of the gauge yesterday....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> but better than being in the Bahamas !


Yeah those poor people are getting the crap beat out of them. The eye is almost going to stall crossing Grand Bahama, it was still over Great Abaco at 5 PM.


----------



## AmberLops

I feel so bad for those people... there's just no preparing for a storm this huge 

You, @CntryBoy777  and everyone in Dorian's path please stay safe


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Where there's a will there's a way!


----------



## Baymule

If you bred her after that, there may be more to come. You bad ol’ snake killer! LOL LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot, in the span of 5mins....I'm sure it happened more than once....never had them, but been around others that have....and to my recallection, they are fairly Quick workers....


----------



## rachels.haven

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thought for a while and remembered  that I had put the Netherland  Dwarf in with Mrs Wilson the FG while I went to grab fresh hay a while back,  He MUST of climbed that mountian and done the deed in all of 5 minuts ...he was in there for just a flash....jumpin jack flash !



Heehehehe. When you said you left them together, I knew that was going to happen. But I didn't see the point in saying anything. What was done was done, and there was a chance it didn't take. Plus, BABY stinkin' BUNNIES.

I wonder if she'll have a second round? Can you palpate for more marbles?


----------



## Baymule

That's funny.....whatcha gonna get? Flemish Dwarfs?


----------



## Bruce

Hey, there is a thought! B&B can come up with a new breed and get rich!


----------



## Bruce

Can't wait to see how they actually turn out.


----------



## AmberLops

I can't wait to see them...it's gonna be pretty funny looking!
And yep...you'll have Flemish Dwarfs  Or Dwarf Giants


----------



## rachels.haven

Yeah, I'm also curious to see what the dwarfing gene will do to the flemish genes. Mrs Wilson sounds like a funny rabbit. Apparently she's ferocious AND likes small bucks.


----------



## AmberLops

Yay! I'm so glad you didn't have any damage done from the storm and that you're okay


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are suppose to have 3-4days of this weather....it will be nice for a change....a early wisp of fall....we are still getting some bands from time to time.....got .3" overnight and this morning.....


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hardly even got rain so far,  the sky is awesome with the fast moving clouds....just a relief after a week of anticipation  and dread of what may come up the middle of the state.
> Sure hope everyone  is safe along the east coast


Sounds nice!
Can you send some of that breeze over here?


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> Sounds nice!
> Can you send some of that breeze over here?


Nope!!.....this is "fend for yourself" time..........we are in Sept and before too long ya will have all the breeze ya can handle.....we have to wait til the middle of next month.....


----------



## Baymule

So no hurricane winds or rain? Whew!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss B&B Happy goats,

I am so glad that you and @CntryBoy777 came through relatively unscathed!  And I am glad it has turned cooler for you, too!  Up here in western Arkansas, it is hot and supposed to get hotter -- 97º F by Friday!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, the temps are still in the low 90s....but the dewpoint has dropped and the humidity will come down some.....the breeze stirs it up some....and we get a 20° swing between high and low, instead of the normal 8-12°....sure beats the status quo....


----------



## Baymule

What bug granules? Picture of the bag?


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Nope!!.....this is "fend for yourself" time..........we are in Sept and before too long ya will have all the breeze ya can handle.....we have to wait til the middle of next month.....


Does that mean winters here are windy?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like ya got quite a bit done there!!...do ya have a pressure washer?......

@AmberLops Whenever the seasons change thru that "neck of tbe woods" there are possibilities of storms forming along the fronts...and they can get rather breezy coming over from the Miss River....there can be cool snaps if a cold front comes from Canada too....I remember hayrides, bonfires and wearing a sweater in some Septs  living there, but it is usually the end of Spt, first part of Oct....tho, the past several yrs haven't been that way....i


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds like ya got quite a bit done there!!...do ya have a pressure washer?......
> 
> @AmberLops Whenever the seasons change thru that "neck of tbe woods" there are possibilities of storms forming along the fronts...and they can get rather breezy coming over from the Miss River....there can be cool snaps if a cold front comes from Canada too....I remember hayrides, bonfires and wearing a sweater in some Septs  living there, but it is usually the end of Spt, first part of Oct....tho, the past several yrs haven't been that way....i


Good to know!


----------



## Baymule

I usually don’t use that kind of stuff. I don’t want to kill the beneficial bugs or the frogs that eat them. But maybe up under the porch..... we have an invasion of centipedes. It was even on the local news. I step, crunch, sweep them up. It is slowing down, there were only 2 this morning.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really do apologize for the "hijack", but have I got a story to tell y'all.....since the subject is that of bugs and stuff....and ya have to swear "secrecy" to this....SSSHHH!!!....when I got up this morning, Joyce was jumping and pouncing and rubbin and pattin'.....shaking clothes and rags ..........I just wondered "what the help" now??.....I was scared to ask if something was wrong.....so, I asked if I could help and she said No!!.....well, come to find out later after things subsided some....she had gone to the bathroom this morning and somehow a huge palmetto bug got inside her sweatpants.........and was crawling on her legs....she felt it for at least and hour or 2 after it was dead and in the trash......


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Good luck on getting control of the fleas.  We have sometimes had to deal with that and it is not fun.

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Thanks for sharing that funny story.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> @CntryBoy777  yes we have a pressure washer
> If you want to borrow it , it's  here


Well, I was wonderin' cause ya might like some helping Hands with using it to get things sprayed down....however, I don't want to smell like a meatball or get dusted either.......


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> Apparently she's ferocious AND likes small bucks.


Oh, so size DOESN'T matter!

Too bad I didn't take a picture of the 2 rabbits at Belfast Mini Mills in PEI. They were massive! No idea what kind they were but they were brownish gray. They had a tunnel with 2 entrances in their pen. Lying stretched out I would guess they were 3' long.



B&B Happy goats said:


> but has made the fleas, ants and all creepy crawly critters seeking something to be on and feed off of


Do Guineas eat that sort of thing?



CntryBoy777 said:


> and was crawling on her legs....she felt it for at least and hour or 2 after it was dead and in the trash


Ya know, I can imagine myself feeling that an hour later too.


----------



## Bruce

That could be. Our biggest cat weighs just shy of 15# and those rabbits had to be at least 3 times his size.


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> I really do apologize for the "hijack", but have I got a story to tell y'all.....since the subject is that of bugs and stuff....and ya have to swear "secrecy" to this....SSSHHH!!!....when I got up this morning, Joyce was jumping and pouncing and rubbin and pattin'.....shaking clothes and rags ..........I just wondered "what the help" now??.....I was scared to ask if something was wrong.....so, I asked if I could help and she said No!!.....well, come to find out later after things subsided some....she had gone to the bathroom this morning and somehow a huge palmetto bug got inside her sweatpants.........and was crawling on her legs....she felt it for at least and hour or 2 after it was dead and in the trash......


Ha ha ha!


----------



## AmberLops

Wow! Pretty amazing that they live that long!
I've never heard of a Gopher tortoise...are they small?


----------



## Bruce

https://naturalhistory.novascotia.ca/what-see-do/gus

Gus is 96 years old. We saw him in August last year. Moves pretty fast for an old man.


----------



## Baymule

Been missing you! Glad that you are getting things done. It has cooled off from the 100's to the 90's, it feels like a cold front! LOL LOL


----------



## rachels.haven

Woah!...up here we had a high of 65 here and it's cooling off. You guys are tough.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

rachels.haven said:


> Woah!...up here we had a high of 65 here and it's cooling off


We don't even get as low  as 65 at night.   But, it's a bit better - high was only 97 today with heat index of about  105ish.  I've been outside playing nearly all day!


----------



## Bruce

Glad you passed that rescue on, sorry about the coon. Time to let the dogs loose!

Hot? Not here, frost on the cars yesterday morning. Been moving wood that was delivered yesterday onto the enclosed porch.


----------



## AmberLops

Glad things are going well with you!!
I was wondering what you were up to


----------



## Baymule

Frost? isn't that the stuff in the freezer?


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Frost? isn't that the stuff in the freezer?


Ha ha!


----------



## farmerjan

Tuna will work if there are no cats that can get caught.  I find that a broken egg worked and my cats don't go in the live trap for an egg.  A handful of chicken pellets works as an oppossum will go into a coop and eat feed whenever they can.  The feed doesn't entice my cats either.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Frost? isn't that the stuff in the freezer?


Yeah, I've got that too!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya get the possum....I can't stand em....


----------



## AmberLops

I've caught a few possums with a can of cat food. Hope you catch it!


----------



## Baymule

99 here today...….come on winter!!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> 99 here today...….come on winter!!


Oh man...you got me beat. It was 98 here today


----------



## rachels.haven

My bucks are always better with hoof trimming than my does. I hope yours are the same. Good luck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> the fence works


How far did it zap Leon?....since he was the "guinea pig" to test it..........hopefully he didn't reinjure his back in doing so.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> The electric fence is done and DH is just about ready to test it  , hope it works on the first test....


PLEASE tell us that you bought a fence tester, didn't just tell Leon to grab on to it!


----------



## Bruce

Bad boys think alike!


----------



## rachels.haven

AHHHHH! wrong time to pop in. I'll try again tomorrow, when all the husband shocking is over and everyone is sane again.


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha! 
At least no one got zapped!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> PLEASE tell us that you bought a fence tester, didn't just tell Leon to grab on to it!


She probably told him to pee on it.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> She probably told him to pee on it.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> She probably told him to pee on it.



You did not just suggest that


----------



## Baymule

Yes I did!


----------



## Mike CHS

Prayers for you and your friend. That is never an easy road.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We should all be so lucky as to have a friend like you.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have seen it stated multiple times here and elsewhere that aging isn't for the faint of heart.  Make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Bruce

B is a fiesty woman, hopefully she can beat this. I ASSUME she told her husband??
Perhaps you can convince her to let her children know. If things do go sideways I think it would be cruel to them if they didn't find out until the day before.

 for you and B.


----------



## Baymule

That is bad news for your neighbor. She is Blessed to have you for her friend. I know you will keep her goats, care for them, so she can watch them for the joy they bring her.


----------



## Baymule

The next best thing to being able to stay healthy enough to take care of, and enjoy my animals until I fall over dead, would be to have a friend just like you living next door.


----------



## AmberLops

She is very lucky to have you around...you're an amazing friend and i'm sure she appreciates everything you've done and everything you're doing for her


----------



## farmerjan

It is very sad for you and for her and her husband.  Since he is aware of her condition, it does excuse you from not telling her adult children.  It may be hard and you may have to in a roundabout way tell the kids that since she has had the spells, that they need to spend more time with her because she is not as robust as she was.  It is up to the husband - father to tell them.  If they really corner you on it, you can tell a fib and say you really don't know all her situation, that you are being the best neighbor you can be and making sure she can enjoy the goats she has.  That skirts the truth but really doesn't lie and doesn't tell them anything she told you .  I agree that you should work on her husband to tell the family.
You have done all this before, who am I to give you advise????Sorry.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hate to hear about the neighbor....and I know your kindness will be greatly appreciated by her....and those khakis will sure put a smile on her face too........does she still have the donkies?.....weather is suppose to be nice from thursday into the wknd down this way.....may have to fire up the grill and enjoy it.....


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> @AmberLops @Baymule  ....Mrs Wilson the FG had the two kits on the 2ns of Sept. , if she was to  have more from the planned breeding, today would be day 31. ...yesterday she started having clumpy poo, today it is a soft paste and smells horrible.  I put some corrid in the water bottles yesterday.    Wondering whats up with her ? This is the first time I have ever had any rabbit issue


I have one doe (Skyler) who always gets clumpy/sticky poo that looks almost like dog poo when she's pregnant and nursing. Not sure what it is!
You could try giving Mrs Wilson some probiotics/electrolytes...I use Rooster Booster that I get at TSC.
Use 3/4 teaspoon per gallon of water. It seems to help quite a bit 
As long as it's not liquid diarrhea, she should be alright. Just don't let her get dehydrated and make sure she's drinking. It would probably be best to syringe some water (with corid and rooster booster) to get her started. Start with 3mls every couple hours


----------



## AmberLops

Oh and offer just hay, no pellets for a day or 2 to normalize her gut.


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just came back in from scrubbing her bottles, dish and wire, gave her pro biotics,  fresh hay and a ice jug....that sure was some stinky poo... thanks @AmberLops


Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I have been off the forum for a few days and just now caught up.

I am so sorry for your neighbor and her family.  And I cannot praise you enough for how you are caring for her.  You are truly a wonderful human being! 

Hope you get the opossum.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Dummy me should of opened the gate and gone out with Mel into the goat house


Always trust your LGD!

Ice bottle for the for your rabbit, frost warnings tonight for us! I cleaned the woodstove the other day, cleaned the chimney today and changed the filters in the forced air furnaces. Mr. NOAA lied to me AGAIN today. Supposed to be 68°F, never made 60°F same as yesterday. I'll believe the 70°F tomorrow ONLY when I see it. Sure would be nice to open the windows and warm the house up! Of course I'll be gone most of the early/mid afternoon so even if it does make something above house temp (64°F) I won't be here to open the windows


----------



## CntryBoy777

So glad ya enjoyed it!!....we sure enjoyed seeing ya again and the eggs are greatly Appreciated!!!........everything worked out really good and the hosts were above excellent....dog slobber and all........next time up I'll show ya about the sauce since ya like it so much....and hopefully it won't be as long before we can get together again as the weather gets nicer and the love bugs not so active....we collected quite a few on the way back.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, love bugs, in the air and in your hair....darn things show up everywhere


Just as long as they stay outta the britches, right???........


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, love bugs, in the air and in your hair....darn things show up everywhere


WE MOVED.  We don't have those stinking love bugs anymore.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man - that's just not ok!  Stoopid bucks....geeze.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear ya have added to your bump and bruises "collection"..........may be worth investing in some female catcher's gear....they sell chest protectors in the sporting goods dept....not expensive and may be beneficial to ya....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> should of had my over the shoulder bolder holder on


LOL!  (but it does help to keep 'em a bit more contained and outta harms way!)


----------



## Baymule

As long as they don't drag and you step on 'em……..


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha! Hard not to laugh 
Hope you're alright though!!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe Mel figures he needs a watch station on each corner. And all the better if you are dug in some, the enemy can't see you as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Did ya feed the green briars to the goats?....ours loved em...


----------



## Baymule

Greenbriars are renewable feed! The sheep love them, but nip them off as soon as they send up a shoot. After getting eaten for so long, they die. Win for me!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Nope, put them back in the fencing  compost ares between the fences...didn't  think l about the goats eating them, they had just had apple treats, lol


You threw away quality goat food? Heavens!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad yall were able to get it done!!!....I was serious about helping ya with that, but was tending to the grill too much to be able to do it........well, and talking too....


----------



## Baymule

The only meat we buy is rib eye steaks when they go on sale. With a freezer full of pork, chicken and lamb, we ARE the meat store! there isn't much of a choice in grocery stores here. There is a chain called Brookshires. They pretty much got it all sewed up. Aldi's came to Tyler a year ago, and there's Walmart. That's it. Oh, and Sam's so you can buy 10 pounds of product that will grow mold and spoil before you can eat it all. Sour cream in a feed bucket sized container, want one onion? Nope, you gotta buy a 10 pound bag. Grocery shopping here sucks.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> The only meat we buy is rib eye steaks when they go on sale. With a freezer full of pork, chicken and lamb, we ARE the meat store! there isn't much of a choice in grocery stores here. There is a chain called Brookshires. They pretty much got it all sewed up. Aldi's came to Tyler a year ago, and there's Walmart. That's it. Oh, and Sam's so you can buy 10 pounds of product that will grow mold and spoil before you can eat it all. Sour cream in a feed bucket sized container, want one onion? Nope, you gotta buy a 10 pound bag. Grocery shopping here sucks.


That sounds awful! What happens if you need to just feed one person?


----------



## Baymule

Sam's Club is an extension of Walmart. There are some good buys, but it would help if you had 16 or 2,000 children to feed.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> Sam's Club is an extension of Walmart. There are some good buys, but it would help if you had 16 or 2,000 children to feed.


Not really saving much money if all that extra food goes to waste!


----------



## Baymule

We went to Sam's yesterday for an item that I couldn't find locally. I wanted sour cream and cottage cheese, but not a bucket's worth! We bought onions today at a local vegetable stand. We managed to spend $154, minus a $20 accumulated cash back on my credit card. The butter we bought turned out to be a 1 pound block, instead of 4 sticks to a pound. The good news is, 1 slice will cover a piece of toast!


----------



## CntryBoy777

When I was by myself for a year and a half, I cooked a regular sized batch of stuff....kept an extra serving in the fridge and put the other in the freezer.....I love liver, prefer beef, but eating liver and onions for 4 days straight gets a bit tiring.........I like cottage cheese too....many ways to use it, but a feed bucket full..........I'd have to have one of those commercial cans of sliced peaches or pears.....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Sour cream in a feed bucket sized container, want one onion? Nope, you gotta buy a 10 pound bag.


Similar to Lowe's and Home Depot. Need 3 screws? Here buy this package. They are all the same price, you get more or fewer screws depending on the size of the screw.


----------



## farmerjan

Agree with the whole "buy in bulk" as far as what do you do for small families, and single people eating.  However, I have found that there are some compensations.  The super jumbo size of something is often not alot more than the small size of it at a smaller grocery type store.  In fact, I have found that things like yogurt and cottage cheese are often .25 or .50 more for the "bucket size" than the smaller size.  So, instead of thinking that you will waste half of it or get so thoroughly sick of it, for me it is just a way to stretch the cat food, or extra for the chickens that cuts down just a little on their feed or something like that.  I often will buy a flavored yogurt in a "bucket sized container" for less than what a smaller one is because they want to get it moved..... eat what I want and then give the cats/chickens what I don't want.  I got my fill, for what a small size costs, and the rest is "free" for the animals to eat.  Especially if it is getting close to out of date and they put it in the reduced section. 
But I agree that it seems silly to buy bigger than you need.  Still, with things like the screws and such at Lowe's etc.,  I just bring it home and find a container and put the extra in it because next time I need it, I have my own mini store to go searching for whatever I need.  At least, the bolts, screws, etc., don't ever go bad or have expiration dates!


----------



## rachels.haven

My two skinny boys probably weigh 90 lbs if you stacked them on top of each other on the scale. They eat in Sam's club/ Costco portions. I don't get it. How do they eat that much and stay all ribs and muscle?


----------



## Bruce

They are stocking up for a growth spurt!


----------



## Mike CHS

It is always a good thing to be relieved of some pain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad he's getting some relief!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad it went well for yall!!........I agree with with Mike on the pain front.....hope Queenie has fat healthy kits for ya too!!...


----------



## Bruce

Glad to hear Leon is feeling better!


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a lot of cases in a fairly small community.


----------



## CntryBoy777

May be worth having your water tested to find out.....and get ya some dust masks to filter the air......


----------



## AmberLops

That's too bad  I agree with @CntryBoy777  ….test your water!
It just might help a lot of people if you find something


----------



## rachels.haven

You sure you don't want to move? You don't have to fly to move. Road trips with goats and dogs are fun, right?! (chickens and ducks, not so much)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I am glad Leon is feeling much better.  It makes it a lot easier to do things when you are not in pain.  And I hope it goes well with the breeding of the rabbits this time.



B&B Happy goats said:


> I sure would love to move, but I don't see that happening while DH is alive



I must have missed the post(s) about your changing your mind on moving, as I had planned on asking you if you had found a place yet.  If you don't mind my asking, what happened?  (If you don't want to answer, I understand.  After all, I don't want to ask personal questions you don't feel like answering.)

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Life is a adventure and I would like to continue exploring



I hope you two can work it out so both of you are happy!  I understand the gypsy blood.  I have been that way at times!  And I love your way of looking at life!  I think that is one of the reasons you are among my favorite of folks here on BYH. 

I hope you two have a wonderful evening and a great weekend!


----------



## Baymule

Glad Leon is feeling better. At some point, he will have to stop with the shots and get the problem fixed. I hauled BJ to the Dr and got the process started. A triple bypass, knee replacement, shoulder replacement, oral surgery and prostrate surgery, he feels like a new man! And Damn! He IS a new man!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

BJ, starring as the million dollar man.


----------



## Baymule

Slap a new coat of paint on him.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got to fix the body, ..., ..engine, .......tranny.....and crank shaft..... ....then paint


I am sooooo not going there with this one! (I REALLY want to, I will leave it up to @Baymule!)


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure even @Baymule will touch that one.  Ohhhhh, who the heck am I fooling.


----------



## Baymule

psssstttt……..you left out the gear shifter!


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha you ladies are hilarious!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> It must be too hot for bunny love, nonthing has happened, .....both are ignoring each other ....I think my rabbits are on strike ....... stinkers,


They must be talking to @MtViking's rabbits!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope they aren't having an "identity crisis"........


----------



## AmberLops

Mine are the same right now!
I tried breeding a few does today and they're just honking and hiding in a corner


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....them scoundrels are pretty "crafty" at hiding and climbing......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really??.....

 ......been burning here for days now..... ......course, in the low 90s we ain't sitting around it, either.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot, Joyce and me have been burning for yrs now and has become our excercise and outside things we do....after yrs of living under and being around so many trees....ya get accustomed to it and sometimes we see how long we can keep a coal bed....I've been cutting and Joyce with her energy keeps the coals fed....I do what I can and sbe dances around me....since I've been told that I don't move fast enough!!.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well as the darling boy continues to bark all night while we try to sleep


Good boy Mel! Make sure the two legged creatures know there is danger to their flocks and herds.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Beautiful rabbits!


----------



## AmberLops

They're adorable!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They weren't near that big when I was holding them....they have really developed quite rapidly!!....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Were you ever able to get all of the power washing done?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am painting birch trees onto the walls in there



Please take pictures!  (If that is not too intrusive .)


----------



## Baymule

Cause we all know the 70's are just too darn COLD to be outside with a pressure washer!!


----------



## Baymule

It is scary that so many people in your neighborhood have cancer. Glad y'all don't drink the water! 

1 year on BYH! I feel like I've known you forever. You are my twisted sister and I love you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got rain this evening and suppose to have more tomorrow and wednesday...back to 90 by the wknd....Congrats on the "1 year" anniversary.....sorry to hear about all the neighbors and ya may wanna get some dust masks for ya to wear....it may not be in the water, but blowing on the breeze.....


----------



## Bruce

Are Leon's memory issues possibly related to  medication he takes?

Happy anniversary!


----------



## Mike CHS

A belated Happy One Year Anniversary.   Sorry to hear all of the issues you are having on a plate already full.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Belated Happy Anniversary!  I remember when you joined.  You have almost always posted happy posts to your journal and to other folks' threads.  You have been through so much, and yet you seemed never to let it get you down, like when you lost your hearing.  So thanks for joining the forum!



B&B Happy goats said:


> and he has started to loose his memory very rapidly



Gosh, this is the first I have heard of this!  I hope he will be able to regain his memory, or at least stabilize.  Best wishes to you both!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## AmberLops

Happy belated Anniversary!
That's sad about Leon's memory. Have you looked into supplements? There's a great website called BrainMD and they make supplements for specific issues like focus and memory loss.
My sister takes a few of their supplements and it made a huge difference. I bought the one called 'Attention' for my neighbor's son who has ADHD and it worked so well that she took him off of Adderall.
Here's a link to their home page and the memory page.
https://brainmd.com/
https://brainmd.com/supplements/memory


----------



## farmerjan

You do what you need to do.  You have to take care of yourself and your husband first.  So sorry that it has been thrust upon you.  Prayers for you and your husband.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have "come to grips" with some very difficult decions in our life, and our hearts are "heavied" for others that have similar "situations" before them....friends have to "support, respect, and assist" them thru difficult times. We fully support ya and was glad, am glad to continue to assist ya in whatever we can possibly do....to get ya thru to "smoother waters". In my "shoes" it was a real "treat" to accompany ya to @Mike CHS and back....hey, I used to "drive for a livin", so not a real "physical effort" on my part....even tho there were certain emotions over the transfer, it was as Enjoyable as it could've been".....and a "huge weight off your shoulders and mind"....we stand ready to help ya in whatever way we can in the future also.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I sent you a PM. Trying to address this as adults here.   I did not even read your post until now.
And yes, there were verbal agreements. I know of extensive phone calls and the interview process.


----------



## Baymule

Barb, we are family. Joe was family and when push came to shove, @Devonviolet and her husband stepped up to help. Then sad reality struck and we pitched in to do things that needed to be done. There was Mel. You stepped up to take him home. Now push has come to shove you in a new direction. Mike and Teresa have stepped up for Mel, Fred went along to help you. Why? Because we are BYH Family. Goats or no goats, you are still family here and you better post regularly! Love you my twisted sister.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I just asked a question. I don't understand this?

I am not calling you a liar. But yes, there were extensive conversations about Mel. 

I do not understand the harsh replies in this post.


----------



## Hens and Roos

@B&B Happy goats


----------



## Bruce

I "liked" your post only because you are moving forward as you see fit. Sad that you will be doing it without the animals you love.



B&B Happy goats said:


> This has been difficult enough so far,... so any criticism, or "ya should of's" , please keep to yourself


There are none! I do what I have to do, you do what you have to do. No explanations needed. Please don't fall off the face of BYH


----------



## rachels.haven

I hope your new neighborhood is great. I've had friends that live in places like tht and love the social life and perks while skipping the yard work (55+ community managers did it) and still had many health challenges. Have fun on your new adventures and I hope you find and enjoy all the perks available to you in your new situation. Best wishes to you and Leon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wishing you and Leon nothing but the best in the future!  I know it had to be a tough decision.  It is one that many folks have made before you and many of us will make in the future.  I hope you will continue to post here and let folks know how y’all are doing!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I am in shock!  I knew you two had some health issues, but did not know it was this serious.  I grieve for you for what you and Leon are going through.  We all know how much you loved Mel, and your goats.

Please do not leave us here on BYH!  As Miss @Baymule said, you are family.  This place won't be the same without you.  You can tell us about your new adventures in Ocala.  If you feel the need, in order to have an animal, you can get a cat or dog (assuming the over 55 community will let you have them), and you can post pictures of them!  Please, whatever you do, don't leave us! 

A sad Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wishing you and Leon nothing but the best in the future! I know it had to be a tough decision. It is one that many folks have made before you and many of us will make in the future. I hope you will continue to post here and let folks know how y’all are doing!



I agree with FEM 100X            Please keep in touch.  You can post and enjoy our animals...heck, even visit anyone close in person!  Only YOU, living your situation, can fully understand but, I know you have thought this through more times (and sleepless nights!!) than most will ever know!   We will miss your frequent posts but, they can continue when you feel you have time.   As to Mel, I think that awesome animal is with an AWESOME family & farm!!!  Excellent choice.  

Life happens.  We adjust.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Goat Whisperer ,  be happy for Mel....



She is happy for Mel.


----------



## AmberLops

Thank you for letting us know. You do what you have to do 
I wish you the best of luck and all the happiness in your new situation


----------



## AmberLops

Have some fun with it! 
I'm sure it will be a great experience!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hey.....when ya feel like ya are goin "stir crazy"....ya can come over for a visit and "catch a breath".....got some fencing to get up......


----------



## Bruce

And you'll be a wee bit closer to @CntryBoy777 too!
Are these places multistory apartments, single level duplex/triplex/quadplex, single homes?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well ya can consider them "spoken for" then.....


----------



## Bruce

So plenty to keep you busy! And probably no people making illegal drugs.


----------



## Baymule

I have a mental picture of you careening around playing golf cart polo. LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> I have a mental picture of you careening around playing golf cart polo. LOL


Ya should've seen her "skiing" in Mike's drive....behind Mel on lead as he headed "downhill"....she looked like a skier behind a boat holding a rope..... ... .....


----------



## farmerjan

I am still feeling sad for you and the somewhat sudden change of life's plans.  But I still support the decisions you have made to do what is best for your husband and you.  In the rehoming of the animals, is there any chance that @CntryBoy777  and Joyce are going to have some Khaki's again?????  I don't know if they want to get back into the goats but I know from the posts that they loved those ducks..... then you could visit them and see your "babies" and know they have a good life....


----------



## Baymule

Paint your golf cart, something uniquely you.


----------



## Bruce

Are you going to arrive in a rocking chair in the back of the truck? That would surely test the neighbors.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

Heck....we may have to teach em to "party" BYH style....we can come visit and they'll never be the same!!.....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> simple fact that you are pretty much judged on which area of that community you purchase in


           Great, middle school mentality at the old fart's community.

Personally, I'd get another buyer's agent if this guy is so in tune with you and Leon that he chose that as the most fitting location. Find someone that can see the ground without having to tilt their head down 170°.


----------



## Bruce

Drill that into his head so he doesn't drag you somewhere inappropriate for you.


----------



## AmberLops

Sounds like a plan


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's raining here now and overcast....spose to have chance of showers all week.....hope the neighbor stays safe thru the ordeal and ya'll are Safe in the travels!!.....


----------



## Baymule

Does it have to be an old farts neighborhood? Can’t it be a small house on a decent sized lot without HOA? Then maybe you could actually keep a few hens.


----------



## rachels.haven

Coturnix quail if you wanted teeny tiny eggs and tiny cute birds might work, but it looks like you're trying out a new phase of life. Pushing the limits and trying to take things with you isn't necessary...unless you wind up wanting to after you settle in and explore a little.


----------



## Bruce

I'd rather have a neighbor with a small flock of chickens that the limit of two barking dogs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

rachels.haven said:


> Coturnix quail if you wanted teeny tiny eggs and tiny cute birds might work,


I do love coturnix quail - and they would be perfect for undercover livestock!  You know - just in case you can't stand not having anything livestock related.  They have a nice little 'trill' also - you could tell people they're songbirds!


----------



## Bruce

They are birds and it is a song! 
But B and Leon already have the max # of allowed animals, Missy and Sophie.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


>




And another


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are several "pluses" in being in an area like that....less physical work and less likely to have meth "cookers" as neighbors or visitors.....physical limitations create mobility issues and being close by stores and hospitals is convienent and doesn't "eat up the whole day just traveling. Depending on what happens in the next few yrs....we may be your next door neighbor......


----------



## Mike CHS

I think Mel was looking south and saying Hi today when I was feeding them. 

He has gotten to the point where he is more than comfortable.  He wants to play around my legs but I had to knock it off since he was close to knocking me over.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, he likes leaning that sizeable rump up against ya and push while having his hindquarters scratched.....hard to maintain "balance" on level ground....I couldn't imagine it on a slope......


----------



## Baymule

here's your worm farm

https://www.amazon.com/VermiHut-Plu...t=&hvlocphy=9026845&hvtargid=pla-784982043023


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> I may be able to have a worm farm....I can hide it in a garden bed....I'll make them a little barn and a worm puddle pond , feed them corn meal and bed them down with hay



Maybe add an ant farm too ?
When I was stuck living in an apartment in Arizona, I was only allowed to have 1 pet and I had my dog...so I bought a 20 gallon aquarium and filled it with Mystery Snails and little blue shrimp. It was pretty cool creating a whole ecosystem like that


----------



## AmberLops

Here's a pic of a shrimp riding a snail around the tank


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad they have "bonded" so well together!!....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad they have "bonded" so well together!!....


It was really cute to watch. I was thinking about getting another aquarium...it's a lot of fun 
I mail-ordered all of the shrimp and snails from a site called AquaticArts, they ship them right to your door!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have had aquariums when the girls were young, but the maintainence can be bothersome with physical problems....especially back, neck, and leg.....water isn't light and neither are aquariums big enough to enjoy....maybe a terrarium with some dart frogs.....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have had aquariums when the girls were young, but the maintainence can be bothersome with physical problems....especially back, neck, and leg.....water isn't light and neither are aquariums big enough to enjoy....maybe a terrarium with some dart frogs.....


I had a siphon for water changes and the aquarium was set up next to a window...so I just siphoned the old water out the window. It sure made a lot of people happy


----------



## CntryBoy777

Great News!!.....now ya don't have that burden "weighing on" your mind....hey!!....I spent 2days with ya and didn't get any ice cream...........but, she didn't get shrimp or almost shot at either........


----------



## Baymule

Fred, she saves the shrimp and bullets for special friends.  It jist ain't ever-body that gits that good treatment.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hey!!....it wasn't my fault that Bojangles wasn't open....if I had a key we would've been inside fixin a country ham bisuit....I've stopped at that station for close to 20 yrs now with never an issue....and didn't have one that night....but, the "opportunity" was certainly there....I was ready to crank up and pick ya up at the door if need be....


----------



## Bruce

AmberLops said:


> Here's a pic of a shrimp riding a snail around the tank View attachment 67068


I guess the shrimp was tired of life in the fast lane.

Glad to hear B is not as sick as she was told! 

I think I missed something with Fred and the gas station.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> I will let @CntryBoy777 explain that part of our trip....


Yep-sounds like there's a story there, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was toroughly disappointed that Bojangles was closed and we needed to "drain the tank" and get something to sip on as we were traveling.....Mel was in the backseat and there was no way we were going to let him out, so I went in first and returned...then Barb went....there was 1guy pumping gas and a black car pulled in blocking the front of his car and the driver lowered his window and was jawing at him....he just kept repeating to leave him alone and that he didn't want anything to do with it.....this continued for several minutes and I kept looking in the store for Barb and trying to "telepathicly" telling her to "hurry Up"....the black car pulled forward and I thought it was calming down....Not!!....a black pickup pulled in right in the same position as the car was in, and that driver began having words with the guy....finally after many times of repeating the same thing the whole time...the guy stood up hung up the hose and snatched his shirt up, saying "I don't have a gun, see!!....see!!....so, come on let's go!!"....this was said repeatedly as he walked between the vehicles....finally Barb made it back to the truck and I wasted no time in heading back to the interstate......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH wow!  That had the potential to turn out badly.  So glad you were on your toes Fred and noticed what was going on!


----------



## Bruce

I thought you were going to say you were telepathically saying "Barb, stay inside, STAY INSIDE!!!!"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, if ya are out on the road in the dark, ya best stay aware of your surroundings no matter where ya are.........we both needed to stop, so just one of those "thangs"....that ya have to be happy it didn't turn into a "thing".....I had my hand on my knife....never travel without it.....


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> but in my fantasy world...I picture about twelve like minded retired people sharing joint ownership of a large farm, each of us with a home on a half acre...sharing a huge barn and facilities and acerage to raise and grow all our foods, dairy, vegetables and fruit...totally self powered energy. ..and a common area to eat and party like crazy on the weekends.......yepper that would rock my world for sure



There is such a "community" in NC.   And, Like you, I think it would be great if people could form such a working farm.  Hey, vacations could happen, others could cover chores....you could share a garden.   IF we on the forum all live near it could be a great thing for sharing.



CntryBoy777 said:


> !!....I spent 2days with ya and didn't get any ice cream...........but, she didn't get shrimp or almost shot at either........



I vote for the ICE CREAM!!!


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> That would be so cool...a BYH retirement  farm .....


Can I go?


----------



## Bruce

Easy for you Amber, you are currently renting!


----------



## farmerjan

Funny that you mentioned that Barb, because as I have gotten older, I have also thought that some sort of a joint type venture would be good.  It would make it possible for people to stay "close" to the farming they like, and have the support and help like was stated;  if someone wants to go away or something, there would be others to take care of the chores.
  I like to do the outside work, and love my cows.  Hate to cook for myself all the time, and really, just looking at some of the recipes,  on some of the Keto stuff, it would be nice to have a "common" kitchen where meals could be made and eaten.  Like a boarding house or some type of thing.  I have considered finding a "bigger house" and maybe trying to get a "house mate"  or two... share some of the work and food.  Especially if I could find someone who likes to cook and clean inside more, yet wouldn't mind the outside work too.  Maybe I just need to get a "live in" housekeeper;  room and board and meals, for x amount of work as trade,  or pay a reduced rent for x amount of work in exchange... or joint equal payment for a place with work and sweat equity, balanced with other inputs.... You know, put a value on some things as some are much better at some things than others....  If I get my joints fixed... I will be an  "old BIONIC"  woman too.

I'm pretty good at "providing" the raw ingredients,  and even like for @Baymule , and @CntryBoy777 , and @Mike CHS , they all have a "better half" so there isn't that "being alone" and cooking and all so much as for those of us that are single.  But I have toyed with the idea of maybe having some type of "common kitchen" and cooking a couple meals and just having people come to eat...sorta like the old days boarding houses.... and making it a donation thing so that I don't have to deal with things like permits.... trade off some work that I can't do....just so that I am not cooking for one all the time.  Know any singles that might be interested in it... 

When I was active on "Farmers Only" , I "advertised" that I had the stock, animals, and experience..... just needed a partner.  Kinda like having a "dowry".... I have "Equity"  .  Had several from out in the west,  contacting me and such.... but I really didn't want to move to someplace where there was 6-8 months of long hard winter and cold. 

Some days I need another that "expects me" to do certain things or I want to slack off .  Guess it is a 'depression' sort of thing, but most of the time I have too much to do to let it get to me.  And some days I just don't feel like pushing myself.  I think that it is partly due to the joints hurting all the time.  I hope that after the surgery,  if it doesn't hurt so much, I will be more wanting to get stuff done.
  I really am thinking about a garden again next year, I miss the fresh stuff.  Plus one of my farmers son; (son and his wife) are opening a "local food store" which has arose from them selling beef that has really gotten bigger than they ever dreamed;   and due to alot of dissention at the farm, might prove to be a good future for them if things continue to get worse at the dairy. There would be an outlet for produce there, without having to set up at a farmers market and such.  Eggs too. Consignment or outright sale to them.... He did alot of produce to go along with the beef this past year and has many people buying beef and wanting more. Made some serious money and the demand for the beef has been real good.  So after several years away from the food co-op that I used to supply eggs to, and some surplus produce from the garden, that always sold good... I am thinking again it might be a good "sideline" .....  .  Just some things to chew on a bit.


----------



## Baymule

Go for it @farmerjan! @B&B Happy goats will be the first to move to the community farm. 

I like to cook, but haven't cooked for only myself in (oh crap, NOW ifeel freakin' OLD)_ forty years??_   Gheesh, I've been married forever, even with divorcing my psycho sperm donor ex, I still had kids to cook for.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, the NC community was a "shared" farm.  There were lots sold for them to build and the farm part was community property -- similar to apartment or townhomes in a gated community, with HOA fees.  You applied to become a member. 

While each had their own "home" & yard, there was a community garden, barn, pastures, etc. Some people owned animals there, others just enjoyed them.  Obviously there were rules & fees.  Also a community meeting hall, with kitchen, etc., where they could have regular, planned meals and gatherings.  

It is like FarmerJan says, you sometimes like to have another to encourage & just talk to. At times it is more pleasant to have another to help, even if you could do it alone.   Then somedays you don't even want to see them!     Living in your house, it's a personality check.  I know some I could be fine with, some that would be a NO before asking to move in.      Everyone wants some privacy at times.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well,  we had thought of many things, situations, and possibilities this time last year as we decided to vacate by midnite Oct 30th headed somewhere. It takes a major committment of all parties to be able to compromise their "likes or dislikes" of food, handling of the animals, quality of work, and the ability to perform the work....and what happens to one if health goes south?
We all have good intentions, but the older ya get the more ya are "set in your ways".....not many wish to be "lorded over" or "overcrowded".....I mean that is why most live out in the "sticks".....we even thought about getting an RV and ride around visiting everybody.....but, we've already "lived on the road" and I don't care to be on the road, hopscotching from place to place....and what would happen if I had #3 and was left flat of my back?.....in thinking of Joyce, I relented to her wishes of where she would prefer to be if something happened to me.....so, that is why we are here. We had thought about renting a room from others and helping out with the "doings"..... @Latestarter had offered us a room for free....and I had thought about heading to @farmerjan to work something out with her for our help and assistance with things....she was so wonderful to offer us temporary abode, but it didn't reach that point, cause Joyce refused to go to Virginia....it was further away from both girls and they have winter there....she wasn't going any further north than we already were....I know how fast things can change and at this "stage" of life and health....I don't feel that I'm able to tend to things as well as I would prefer to do....and some days are spent in bed, or on the couch....it is mainly physical reasons, but there are some days I struggle with "just don't care anymore"....so, I get "grouchy" at those times and am not pleasent to live with....I sure wouldn't want to put any of ya tbru any of that....


----------



## Baymule

We all have our work days and off days. We usually hit it hard, then DH has to have an off day. I need a little rest, but I'm 10 years younger, so don't need a full recharge on the batteries. LOL It is supposed to be drizzly all day today, do I will find things to amuse myself.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are in the same situation for the same reasons.  That 9 or 10 years does make a difference so I'll do physical stuff one day and the next day I spend a lot of time with Maisy and now Maisy and Mel.  They are a cure for most things.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @farmerjan,

I think the best thing for you to do is to undergo the surgery, then when you are well go to sugardaddy.com and find you a sugar daddy to take care of you! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @farmerjan,
> 
> I think the best thing for you to do is to undergo the surgery, then when you are well go to sugardaddy.com and find you a sugar daddy to take care of you!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mike CHS

I know you miss that big boy but he truly does seem happy and confident.  It does sound like you have a solid plan going.


----------



## Baymule

Mel was lost without Joe, he didn't know what was going on. How do you explain to a dog that his Master is never coming back? Barb, you gave him the love and care he needed for him to regain himself, learn to love again and he would have been very happy to stay with you and Leon. There is nothing selfish about you, while y'all are making your plans for the next phase in your lives, there was Mel. With your big heart, you found him the perfect home. With Mike and Teresa is where he is meant to be. You were the transition that Mel needed so badly. Be proud that you were there when Mel was lost and confused, he needed you. Just look at him now! He's so happy and you are the reason for that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Unfortunately none of us can control the health issues that we face and must accept and the tough decisions that have to be made when they arise in our lives. The best we can do is to attempt to make the best decision that we can at the time one has to be made. If we had to go back in time a year and a half ago, I wouldn't have done things any different....I would've held on to the Boys just as I did then. It was very difficult to part with them even though it was getting harder to meet their needs because of my health. However, since I couldn't do that, it was best to let them go, since we had to leave....it truly is like having your heart and soul ripped from ya. I haven't kept up with them, because I prefer to just have my memories and not 2nd guess those we gave them to....especially after we found out about the ducks. Mel is a very special dog and though he has traveled a bit, he will make the best of any situation. You, my friend, have healed his heart of a major loss in his short life and have given him a new life with purpose. He is well on his way of conquering another "hurdle" in life as he learns a new "normal" with Mike and Teresa. One thing that has made that transition much easier for him is Maisy, she has stepped up to welcome him and encourage him to be what he has become today. Your kindness and patience through his loss of Joe has healed his heart and renewed his energy for life as a LGD. I'm just thankful to have met and made friends with him along his way....


----------



## Bruce

Another 1.5 years and I'll have to figure out that Medicare stuff. Paid into it for enough years, best get some out of it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well ya oughta try dealing with it on a phone...just horrid...and the print is really small.......life just keeps getting "better" according to other's definition....not mine per se....


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....yeh, like that is gonna happen!!


----------



## Bruce

But then you'll be awake all night!


----------



## Bruce

I sure hope:

the shots aren't too painful
they work
they work for a long time! 
Convince away, you are the only one that can do it!! Doesn't mean it is easy though, nor necessarily an easy transition.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Know that ya will be in our prayers tomorrow that all goes well for ya and Leon....if ya need us for anything be sure to let us know!!.....Joyce will be away tomorrow til around 3pm, but anytime after that.....


----------



## Mike CHS

You have our prayers also!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Didn't  have time for a nap....looked out the kitchen window and Sir Rocky was out of his area chasing Freddy the wethered goat.  This is the first time he has gotten loose and I have no idea how he opened the gate but he was chasing Freddy with his tongue  just a flappin and talking up a storm like he was after a doe in heat. I  think the poor boy is gender confused ...sure was a funny sight to watch!


I bet it wasn't funny to Freddy the wethered goat! Whoo-eeee, I bet he was scared of getting nailed by a dingbat buck that doesn't care if Freddy is a doe or not!


----------



## farmerjan

Hope for a not too "tough" day tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

I hope the shots work for Leon. Moving closer to Dr's and hospital, therapy will be good for both of you. Sure you can't sneak maybe a small pigmy goat in the back yard?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I bet it wasn't funny to Freddy the wethered goat! Whoo-eeee, I bet he was scared of getting nailed by a dingbat buck that doesn't care if Freddy is a doe or not!


Poor little Freddy, first he was kept inside in diapers, then we rescued his sorry butt and got rid of the worms, he is a portly little fellow, but very kind and sweet. Then I take away his manhood.....now he is at the bottom of the pecking order....but Rocky chasing him was way too funny, his eyes were like terror and his tail was gluded to his butt...no goats were violated during Rocky's escape.,...I hope he didn't peg Piper without me noticing..ugh, she is too young and tiny for that !


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> The other day we were complain in about humidity and trying to breath...this morning 50  degree's....yikes!!!!



95 two weeks ago and 27 this morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Crazy weather.  We were 35 this morning and like Mike CHS - HOT a couple weeks ago.  Nothing like a gradual slide into winter.


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah,  we are the same.  Huge temps swings.  It was 80's Sunday and Monday even mid 70's and very comfortable even Wednesday when it was raining.... then 70's,  windy, and pouring down Thursday.  Then the winds really hit late Thurs aft. and  the temps dropped.  It was in the 30's, I got up and went to work and it was chilly.....there was some ice on the top of the bucket lids when I got home and went out to feed the chickens about 10 a.m..  Still breezy but not like it was. Maybe hit the mid 50's today, but the wind will die down and down to the 20's tonight.  The cold front finally came through here. 
Where is the season we used to call FALL ?????


----------



## Bruce

Do the shots start working fast? Is one side of Leon's back feeling better?


----------



## Bruce

I guess you'll just have to tie him down to his chair if he tries to do things that will make his back worse. I agree, it could be quite counter productive to no feel any pain even from "normal misuse".


----------



## Bruce

And you could run him into things too! The last time we went to Disneyland (about 17 years ago) Janet's Rheumatoid Arthritis was fairly new and not yet controlled so she was in a wheelchair, I was pushing. I hit a number of people BUT it wasn't my fault. Damn stupid people walk like they drive, see a small space in front of the chair and move into it. Did that hurt? Well DUH!!!! A wheelchair with an adult passenger doesn't stop on a dime idiot. 

There was one good side to having the wheelchair, you get to jump the line on most of the rides. The one for the Matterhorn has the switchback corral and then usually wraps all the way around the mountain. We got in line at the beginning of the switchbacks. Space Mountain? They send you in the out door. Soon as the ride finishes and all the previous patrons get out, you get on. No line at all.


----------



## farmerjan

And now you know why I am not going to take a bunch of pills for a "maybe" diagnosis, of" maybe you had a partial seizure, but we can't really find anything to support this"......
.  
I Also  agree on the taking pain meds all the time.  I would like for it to not hurt so much, but would not want to not feel any of the pain in my ankle or knee because then I would abuse it.  If I could get enough relief to be able to walk semi-normal, it would be nice.  And yes, I would probably put off the surgery for another year or so, because I really would like to be completely retired to do it.   I am working on that but like @Mini Horses , I would like to do a few more things to get a little better set financially before I get to having no "extra" paycheck.  Although I do have the cattle and sales of calves to add to the coffers .....
But I also am not so stupid to do things that I shouldn't just because it doesn't hurt ..... I believe that pain is the body's way of telling you that you need to take it easier, be more careful of the area hurting.  And since so many of them do nothing for me, no sense to just take more and more.....
But there are days I would like to block the pain in the ankle just so I could walk normal....


----------



## Bruce

Or have that replacement and walk normal without pain! Oh wait, its on the short list


----------



## Baymule

I am sure glad to hear this! Your heart just wasn't in the move. Sometimes being out in the boonies is worth it. If you die in the ambulance on the way to the far away hospital, so be it. At least you'll die dam*ed happy.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Forgot to mention, part of the not selling  reasoning is that they are going to be putting in a highway to cut out using I 10  and it will connect to I 75, we are hoping that it will increase property values and there has been "talk" of a hospital being built nearby....fingers crossed !




Did we transfer Mel too early?  I'm glad you guys are taking the time to do what you want to do rather than what you thought you needed to do.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well -- sometimes things work out.   You MAY be able to stay and you may be able to work Leon into a rehab after his back op to help both of you through recovery.   It would be AWESOME to have facilities closer but, that would probably be a few years out.   And you have been looking to see what's out there in case you need to rethink again.

As to Mel, I believe he is doing what God intended for him.   While you certainly miss and love that awesome guy, he does appear to be so very content with Maisy and the sheep.   If I were an LGD, I'd sure be happy living there with the farm and wonderful animal caring humans!!   At this stage in YOUR life, it seems the best to know he's loved, cared for well and settled.


----------



## Baymule

He is a grown man and will have to make a grown up decision. Back surgery and rehab afterwards because you can't give him that level of care required, plus put him in the truck for therapy every day and how many miles away? Then back home, get him out of the truck, in the house, in the bed......nah, rehab it is!

Haha! I got it! Tell him it's back surgery and rehab or you can knock him in the head and tell God that he died.....   

On the smileys, just respond back to me. Drop the smileys down, click on all the ones you normally use. Then you will get them up at the top under used most often, where they are convenient.


----------



## Bruce

The only constant in life is change (and taxes)! I know you your animals and would miss them terribly.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We support ya whatever....whenever!!....just as long as we maintain "visitation rights"......  .....


----------



## farmerjan

Just a few thoughts.  I am glad that you have decided to stay.  Plus now you have a nice "new house" from all the work you have done.  I am assuming that DH is on medicare?   What type of supplement?  Talk to the insurance agent and see what you guys have, what is available.  I do know that when I have my ankle done, the doctor is the one who "assesses"  the patients' condition,  and determines where he will go for his initial release.  And they do take into consideration who and what is available at home.  I will be going into a rehab for the ankle, for as many days as we can get out of the medicare  &/or  supplemental policy I have.  It is 14 or 21 days I believe.  Seriously, you need to find out what you have, what it will cover.

I know that @Mini Horses  was talking about how she has changed her medicare and gone to the medicare advantage plan.  It will cover a bunch of little perks, like some dental, glasses and even OTC things like bandaids and aspirin etc.  BUT, I did call my insurance lady and asked her about it.  She says she will not write an "advantage plan" because it will hurt you if something does go wrong.  She told me it is great for those that don't have any problems, and don't anticipate any problems.  You can get the extras..... but that there are co-pays for many things.  And, if you have a major problem, like my trip to the ER a couple weeks ago,   it can cost you .  Up to about 4,000 in co-pays and stuff that isn't covered.  
The kicker is, if you have a problem, say like I did, and you are on "an advantage plan" , you will never be able to switch back to regular medicare with a supplement, like the plan G I have now.  You will  not meet the underwriting.   Then you are screwed for any kind of better coverage.     So I said, okay, that is why I called you to aske because I had heard all sort of things.   On top of that, I had an appt. with a new dr. today, to have a personal care physician, when I do the ankle replacement, I have to have someone here who will oversee my rehab care.  This was more for a "get to know you" kind of visit, but also to follow up on the incident 2 weeks ago when I wound up in the ER with the "eyes locking" to the left that my chiropractor said was a pinched nerve high in my neck.  
Anyway,  she was pretty n ice, and we did alot of talking about how I don't go to drs, unless I am sick, I am not a "run to the doc for every little thing"  and all.  We discussed what the "diagnosis" was from the ER and how I refuse to take a "seizure" medicine with no proof of a seizure.  She was puzzled why they did not do an EEG to see about the  possibility of the brain nerves firing erratically, and some other stuff , before deciding it was a seizure.  So she wants me to go to a neurologist for an EEG, and termed it a "vision problem" to not give it a label of seizure....which can affect you forever, restrict/prevent you from driving, all kinds of things.  She also wants me to do some additional bloodwork for thyroid, iron,Vit D and something else.  Plus my sugar was high in the blood work from the ER so wants me to do a fasting blood sugar....
What I am getting to, is that she asked what kind of insurance I had, and I said Medicare, and a supplement, and a drug plan coverage too.  She said good, that some of this is sometimes not covered by some insurances.  Also, that it was good that I didn't have an advantage plan because  I would be paying for a good bit of it out of pocket and that it was very restrictive on what doctors were included/allowable.  

So, find out what you have down to the letter.  And then push the doctor to "evaluate" DH condition after back surgery, and "Determine" that he has to go into rehab and take advantage of whatever you can get out of it.  There is more that you can get than they like to let on about.


----------



## Bruce

Leon is too young for Medicare, she robbed the cradle


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good info, Farmer Jan.  Appreciate the details!


----------



## Bruce

My mistake, not eligible for OLD people Medicare


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep---insurance is tricky.   BUT -- you can switch back to "regular medicare" during an open season.   For ME ---  Yes, it could mean a higher annual "out of pocket" but, after paying for 9 years and NEVER getting anything back, I felt the dental, vision & OTC would be nice.  Those I will use.  I am blessed to not have health issues, beyond normal "maintenance."..... day to day stuff.    Since I currently have no PCP, a new doctor isn't an issue.  In fact, I'm going to "interview" the one they suggested.   What the heck -- HE may refuse to take me as a patient.   I won't go to one who doesn't consider my thoughts & I know my body, or one who thinks a pill is always the answer.


----------



## Baymule

BJ has medicare and a traditional supplement through AARP/United healthcare. Through his many MAJOR surgeries, we paid not one dime out of pocket. Those advantage plans sucker people in with a low cost premium, then kick them in the rear end when something goes wrong. Yeah, it costs more, but weighing it up against what we would be paying on a triple bypass, knee replacement, shoulder replacement, prostrate surgery and the many Dr visits.....we'd still be making payments until the Great Beyond.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

YAY!


----------



## Hens and Roos

B&B Happy goats said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Hens and Roos .....I couldn't  find where to post it, so here it is. Hope you have a fantastic Birthday !


Thanks @B&B Happy goats!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> .so I am on hold on grouting the bathroom tile until I get a new layer of skin on my right hand finger tips. .....YA Can't fix stupid !


Or a latex glove???



B&B Happy goats said:


> just found out the last button on the tool bar is a on or off control ...back to happy faces again


----------



## farmerjan

Mini Horses said:


> Yep---insurance is tricky.   BUT -- you can switch back to "regular medicare" during an open season.   For ME ---  Yes, it could mean a higher annual "out of pocket" but, after paying for 9 years and NEVER getting anything back, I felt the dental, vision & OTC would be nice.  Those I will use.  I am blessed to not have health issues, beyond normal "maintenance."..... day to day stuff.    Since I currently have no PCP, a new doctor isn't an issue.  In fact, I'm going to "interview" the one they suggested.   What the heck -- HE may refuse to take me as a patient.   I won't go to one who doesn't consider my thoughts & I know my body, or one who thinks a pill is always the answer.


@Mini Horses ,  please believe that I was not trying to criticize or anything, about your decision to switch to an advantage plan.  The "extras " that you can get are good. My ins agent told me that for someone who has never had any issues, it can be a good thing.  The thing is, heaven forbid something happens this year while you are on it, heart attack, stroke, develop diabetes,  something serious,  and then when the "open period" comes around, you would not be able to qualify for the medical underwriting by the ins co., to go back to regular medicare with a supplemental plan.  I don't blame you for wanting to get back something after all the years of paying and not getting anything back.  For me it is definitely not an option.  Mostly because of knowing I wanted to "fix the ankle,  and the knee".   I paid   $187.50 out of pocket this year, and all the rest so far has been "free".  The consultation visit for my ankle in Raleigh, NC @ the Duke "doctor" I went to used up all the deductible, and then some.  All my expenses @ the ER a couple of weeks ago will be covered between Medicare and the supplement I have.  I pay $88. a month for the supplement policy, and have a drug plan also that will hopefully cover most/all of the stupid "seizure" drug they gave me IV; so I could get out of there that night and come home.


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ;  I get that you have probably got everything under control with Leon's medicare etc.  That is good.  Just wanted to make sure that in case anyone...... like I was totally uninformed and confused when I first did the switch to medicare from work ins........ might not know all the ins and outs.  I leave that up to my ins lady, she is great at explaining it, and keeps up with all the changes.  It is too complicated for me.  But that is why I called her.  She is the expert.  Now if she wanted to get a milk cow, she would probably call me......


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ;  one thing I was wondering.... why not consult with the ins person that did/does Leon"s???? knowing the both of you would be in the ins persons best interest to make sure that you got a good plan also.
  Glad that you have something better than before......I don't pay anything for dr visits,  no copays,  nothing for anything else unless medicare contests it.... Just the original  $187.50, deductible for the year.  They are contesting the iron panel the dr wants to run, will submit it, but might have to pay for it eventually.  Since I want to know what it says, I am willing to pay for it if they don't.  
Since I never used the dr much, going years with no dr visits, I can see not wanting to pay a high supplemental ins.... but knowing I wanted to do the ankle and the knee etc.... I also went with the one that will pay everything down the road.  So If I have paid in 1,000 for the year in supplemental costs, and the deductible .... don't have any idea of what the ER visit will be, but figure the MRI is probably several thousand;  probably a ridiculous amount, I am already ahead....

For me this is best.  I will have 2 very expensive surgeries, in the neighborhood of 75,000 each, or more;  plus the rehab etc and so on...I will keep this plan forever & ever, amen..... and still probably be ahead at a ripe old age of 90..... 
Anyone contemplating something like a knee, hip, ankle, shoulder replacement or other surgery.... needs to have a REAL GOOD supplemental ins .... Heck, $1,000 + a year is only  what some people pay for ins for 1 or 2 months when younger.... which is a real rip off , but alot better than me having to pay out co-pays, and such that can run 3-4 thousand  every year.  One of the reasons I was waiting for Medicare to kick in.  My ins  from work cost me about 200-250 a month, they paid most, but the deductible was 6500.... I never met the deductible.  The friend of Michael's told me this eve his was 11,000 deductible....  Totally absurd.   So I intend to get back every little bit I can with these couple of replacement surgeries after years of basically paying all my medical "out of pocket" because I never hit the deductible anyway.   It was a good "disaster" insurance as anything over the deductible it would pay everything....even some others aren't like that.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> and then when the "open period" comes around, you would not be able to qualify for the medical underwriting by the ins co., to go back to regular medicare with a supplemental plan.


I'm still confused by this but since I'll be on Medicare in < 1.5 years I need to start understanding. 
If you EVER go with an advantage plan you can NEVER switch to a supplemental in the future?


----------



## Bruce

You likely wouldn't be the first person to sell an animal that just wouldn't shut up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She is a cutie - but agree!  Life is too short for annoying goats, lol!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> just found out the last button on the tool bar is a on or off control ...back to happy faces again


What do you mean?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> it's  her voice that I hear through the ear bud that is sooooo darn annoying  !


I know someone who has a goat that sounds like a baby crying. Had it on the phone and sure enough it does. Her pregnant neighbor came over and asked if she could shut the goat up, it was causing her milk to let down. The goat is now known as a "lactation specialist".


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> @Mini Horses , please believe that I was not trying to criticize or anything, about your decision to switch to an advantage plan. The "extras " that you can get are good. My ins agent told me that for someone who has never had any issues, it can be a good thi



All good -- I didn't take offense.  I feel it's good to know what is available AND be able to decide based on ones OWN needs.

Bruce you can switch insurance at open season.  Each area may have slightly different "advantage" plans.   The plan I will use has some co pay but, minimal & only one is more than the medicare  portion would be.   Total out of pocket is $4,900.   PCP is zero co-pay.   In reality, since I haven't had a doctor need in 20 yrs, or EVER used medicare in 9 yrs, I'm pretty happy to have some "free" payback in the form of vision, dental & OTC use.   Not everyone is in this situation.   Co-pay or my "share" of medicare?   That's my view.   Same policy premium.

B&B I see you have found one that works for you.   On the one I will have there is a $3K per year for hearing aids.  Hope yours has that!   Would be nice if they could "pool"  the vision, dental, hearing $$$ and let you use it in any portion within those 3 issues. 


So, on to your thread -- did they want to come look at the doe or just haggle?   LOL    Maybe add "firm" on your price listing.    She is a pretty thing!!   I have one that just likes to holler sometimes.  It is annoying.   I just shout "shut up!"   I had to laugh at the neighbor.  My stepdaughter had that happen one day in our office when a tenant came in with a tiny baby, who decided to cry.   Yep, wet blouse.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I just got a text in response to my ad for Bella, before even seeing her they tried  haggling  the price 🤪...I ended that conversation quickly. Why oh why are people so stooooopid ?


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> I'm still confused by this but since I'll be on Medicare in < 1.5 years I need to start understanding.
> If you EVER go with an advantage plan you can NEVER switch to a supplemental in the future?



No, that isn't what I meant @Bruce .  Sorry I may not have explained it very well.  As far as I have been told, like maybe @Mini Horses  has done.... she went from regular medicare paid out all those years and never used it.  Switched to an "advantage" plan that gives her perks like the dental and OTC stuff.  If she stays healthy like she has been, when open enrollment comes around she should be able to switch back to reg medicare and get a supplement.  So I have been told.  BUT if she has a major issue happen,  like heart attack, stroke, diabetes,  or anything that could be considered major, when open enrollment comes back around she would not qualify for the underwriting to go and get a supplement.  I have been told that by 2 different ins agents.   I do  not know much about the Medicare Plan C which is what I think that @B&B Happy goats  has gone to. They might call it Advantage.    That is an "all - in - one" medicare which has the drug plan included. Costs less, or next to nothing, has some restrictions, co-pays, what doctors you can use.....
What you really need to do is talk to your ins person NOW, start getting a feel for what would be the best for you.  They tend to not be so "pushing a plan" at this point because you are still more than a year out. Some might be more candid.  There were several groups that put on seminars here explaining the different forms of Medicare.  Honestly, I got more and more confused with each meeting I went to.  So I went to our ins lady from work, talked to her, explained the joint issues and wanting to (having to) do something down the road in the not too distant future.  When she told me about her husband retiring, going on Medicare, and having the knee replacement and it only costing $187.50 out of pocket  TOTAL,  I said that is what I want. 
Part A is the hospital plan, medicare provided free, Part B is the doctor/office/lab test/ etc and so on.  You pay for it.  Comes out of my SS check. Can't for the life of me remember exactly what it is;  like 135.00 month,  directly out of my SS check There are several supplement "plans" offered and a zillion ins companies that offer them for different prices.  Then there is Part D which is the drug plan.  I have the cheapest one that she said was decent. 

So I have Part A  = free..... Part B and the supplemental plan I have is  plan G..... Mine is through Anthem.  Pay $88.00 month, for the supplement.  Then I have Part D - "drug plan"   which is through Well Care and is $14.50 mo.  I paid it for the year and got a little bit of a discount.  It was something like $149.00 for the full year.  Easier than having to remember to pay monthly.  The Part B is an auto payment out of my checking account.     If you do  not get a drug plan right off, you will pay a penalty when you do, based on the # of months you did  not have one.   It wasn't worth it to me to pay a penalty down the road, even though I have not used it up to my ER trip (been on it for right at a year).... Again, knowing that I was going to be doing the ankle  and /or  the knee within a couple of years;  and will be taking some drugs for pain if nothing else.
There is the Part C which is more like an all in one, including the drug plan. They may call that Advantage.... There are some restrictions... My ins lady said I did  not want to go that route, I think because of the replacements.  I said OKAY and did not pursue it. 
So, I am paying for Part B $135/mo;   plus supplemental plan G $88/mo;   plus Part D drug $14/mo.  $240 a month m/l 
That is about what I paid through work with a $6500 deductible....  And this will pay all but $187.50 for the year no matter what I do.  Well, there are restrictions, but they are very few.  Any doctor, any hosp.....  Someone like @MiniHorses,  who isn't looking at joint problems like I have, is probably better off with what she has, and probably should have had that before.... all the more reason to have an ins person who can advise you after knowing any and all of what your health and future health (replacements?) might be.
You need to talk to someone in ins... one on one.... and make sure they know your history.  I am assuming that since you retired early, that you are on your wife's ins at the P.O.???? Or do you have a separate policy?  Can she carry ins through them after she retires??? You can stay on  an ins plan, you can defer Part B and Part D  if you prove you are covered by a policy.  Don't know the particulars.  I was about to lose my ins due to losing full time status, so it worked out just about perfect for me timing wise. 

SORRY TO steal the thread....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> I just got a text in response to my ad for Bella, before even seeing her they tried haggling the price 🤪...I ended that conversation quickly. Why oh why are people so stooooopid ?


Haggling is part of the culture around here.  I understand that and I simply price the animal a bit higher than the selling price I will accept.

This past year that practice backfired on me - but in a totally unexpected way.   I had a bottle baby that I was sooo tired of feeding so offered him for sale at $110 dollars - fully expecting to go down to $100 (or less).  A high school girl answered my ad and her mom brought her out to see the baby.  Of course she fell in love with him and proudly pulled  $110 dollars from her jeans pocket and handed it to me.  I explained that I was happy to take $100 dollars for the baby and tried to give her the $10 back.  She wouldn't take it and her mother explained that they came out expecting to pay $110 because they hated it when people tried to undercut their price when they tried to sell things.  That's the first time that I've ever tried to cut my own price and the buyer wouldn't accept a price cut, lol.

It generally goes the other way - hence building in a higher price to begin with.  Sometimes it goes my way and I get the fully inflated asking price - and sometimes I accept the reduced price.  Factoring in the price of feed - I usually come out ahead by selling the animal even at a lower price.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Totally agree - people ARE strange!   sometimes you can offer the best deal in the world and no one wants it. I've actually offered goats for a low price and got no bites.  But, wait a couple weeks and raise the price and people are all over it....smh!


----------



## Baymule

People are weird. When we owned a furniture store, we ran an ad for 20% to 40% off and got NOT ONE RESPONSE. The next month we ran an ad campaign, NO SALES TAX! WE PAY IT FOR YOU! and we were swarmed all month long. Sales tax was 8.25% and we just backed it out of the sale price. Go figure.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good luck on your hunt!!


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> I am assuming that since you retired early, that you are on your wife's ins at the P.O.???? Or do you have a separate policy? Can she carry ins through them after she retires???


Yes, DW is covering 3 of us now that DD1 aged out last March. I COULD get insurance through IBM, if I wanted to get out the extra large jar of Vaseline. Their rates are ridiculous. Before DW had coverage with the P.O., my IBM medical retirement cost was $29K a year (due to the need to cover DW's RA meds) for the 4 of us. The retiree medical account was funded by IBM when they changed the retirement plans some years ago and can ONLY be used to pay for premiums for IBM insurance. Fortunately DW got permanent status before that account ran out, it is pretty close to 0 now I believe. I don't know if DW can retire from the P.O. and still get health insurance through them. But then she's only been a full time employee with benefits for almost 5 years. I think she'll be Medicare eligible about the same time she is retirement eligible. DD2 will age out in May of 2021, I'll hit Medicare March that same year.

I have no medical insurance person I can talk to though some of the retired IBM folks I have lunch with monthly have gone through this (I'm the pup of the group) so they will likely be my best source of info.



farmerjan said:


> BUT if she has a major issue happen, like heart attack, stroke, diabetes, or anything that could be considered major, when open enrollment comes back around she would not qualify for the underwriting to go and get a supplement.


Isn't that the same as denying coverage due to a preexisting condition?


----------



## Mike CHS

I read these posts and am reminded how fortunate I am to be on Medicare and have Tricare as the supplement.


----------



## Baymule

A Like is not enough for that post. Barb your heart is as big as Texas. The world would be a better place if there were more people like you in it. God Bless You.


----------



## Bruce

Lovely story Barb. Perhaps Ronald likes turkey


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well dang it, now you got me crying too.  That was a wonderful thing you did!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

What a touching story!  I agree with Miss @Baymule -- your heart is as big as Texas!   This is one of the reasons you are among my favorite folks on this forum.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

That would be wonderful!! You are gonna make him cry again you know.


----------



## farmerjan

I shed a few tears just reading your post about Ronald.  I would think that contacting the hearing place and seeing if there isn't something that can be done to help him is a really thoughtful thing to do.  Try the BBB in town, or call a senior center that might know of some type of program to help.  Is he a veteran???? Maybe the VA would know of someone although some of the VA centers are not known for their "helpfulness"..... 
Yeah, maybe his sister and he would like a "chicken dinner".... I mean, would you really miss one chicken that you killed?  If you/he/they were closer, I would be glad to share a few chickens.... Hey, even Walmart has the rotisserie chickens for less than $6.00.  Or maybe just take him and his sister out for a lunch or something to show your appreciation.  That would be better than bringing them to your place right off for "turkey dinner".... Maybe get another  "cheap turkey"  as a neighborly thank you that they can cook.... might be really nice people to have as friends... and maybe he could use a little extra work in exchange for a little meat or something.... you know the good old barter system....... or just to help you with things that Leon can't do sometimes....
Sounds like he could use a nice friend..... so sad about all the losses in his life.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Yes, DW is covering 3 of us now that DD1 aged out last March. I COULD get insurance through IBM, if I wanted to get out the extra large jar of Vaseline. Their rates are ridiculous. Before DW had coverage with the P.O., my IBM medical retirement cost was $29K a year (due to the need to cover DW's RA meds) for the 4 of us. The retiree medical account was funded by IBM when they changed the retirement plans some years ago and can ONLY be used to pay for premiums for IBM insurance. Fortunately DW got permanent status before that account ran out, it is pretty close to 0 now I believe. I don't know if DW can retire from the P.O. and still get health insurance through them. But then she's only been a full time employee with benefits for almost 5 years. I think she'll be Medicare eligible about the same time she is retirement eligible. DD2 will age out in May of 2021, I'll hit Medicare March that same year.
> 
> I have no medical insurance person I can talk to though some of the retired IBM folks I have lunch with monthly have gone through this (I'm the pup of the group) so they will likely be my best source of info.
> 
> 
> Isn't that the same as denying coverage due to a preexisting condition?



They would not be denying coverage as you would still have the current advantage plan.... medical underwriting can refuse to give you a "better" plan at that age, if you have problems,  if you have coverage already..... when you first become eligible for medicare, you can get most anything you want if you have had "full coverage" at a job without a health evaluation, even if you have a pre-existing condition;  But once you give that up, for a less expensive, and less comprehensive coverage, there is nothing that says they have to let you "go back to better coverage" ;   even if you did actually qualify for the underwriting, it would be so high it would be cost prohibitive.   That is why so many older people do not change jobs now, if they have problems, and are currently covered.  They might not be denied, but the costs at a different company would just be too much if they are having to pay it (or a portion) on their own.... there is so much BS,  and if you switched out for a less comprehensive plan,  then they don't have to let you go back because you are a greater risk and would create a greater cost to the company.  

Sounds like if you have some IBM folks that have retired and are older, they can give you some advise.... or tell you a good ins agent to talk "medicare" to.  It will help your wife's costs too to get you off her plan.... My ins lady said her husband has better coverage now on the medicare and supplement that she got him on, than she does at work;  and she is an ins agent..... and it costs less than when he was paying his portion at his job before he retired.
I will gladly pay the 2400 or so a year to have what I got.... but again, I knew I would be having future replacements.... and no, I didn't have to "reveal that" because it was not something that a doctor had referred to as being a "necessity".  I was not "diagnosed" as having to have replacements.... If you do not have anything specific that you will have to have "right now" then you don't have to "reveal" that you are going to have replacement surgery, or anything like that.  Mine was not something I "have to have" in order to survive.... It is elective, and I might not have needed it for years yet.  I am choosing to have it sooner than later, so I can hopefully enjoy my "retirement" and probably keep working a little bit longer.  Like @Mini Horses , I could slow down some, still work a little, and have that little extra income without all the hassles.  Look at my job, it is slowing dwindling down on it's own.... so it is working out okay, and  if I wasn't hurting so much.....it would be a good way to do it.  I am just ready to slow down even more because of the pain... maybe when I get the work done, I will want to keep a few just to stay in it.....and there might only be a few left anyway....


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats  I fully get what you mean about not wanting to take away one iota of his pride.  I have gotten around things like that in the past with a "I am running out of freezer space, can you use a chicken or two that I have in freezer cuz I need to make room?  Or hey, been putting chickens in the freezer we killed and there isn't enough room for these last "2", and I hate to just feed them to the cats....."  You know what I mean I am sure.  
Sounds like you have this well in hand and I like your "plan of action" before you act.  It was getting late and I was just typing what I was thinking.....
Hope you can find some ways to help.  And maybe make a friendship that will last down through the years and be beneficial to you both. 
I also forget that you have helped many through end of life care, so you would know about resources much better than I would. 

How is the neighbor lady that had the goats?????


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  ok Burce, I'm  sure we both would trade a few tears to be able to hear better, and there is never a shortage of hugs to give away ...here's one for you


Ah thanks! Here is one for you  

I agree, Ronald does have pride, look at how he handles his work in a place where most people figure "its a dump, who cares, I get paid the same regardless" (it is actually a transfer station for those who have not been there   ). I'm sure he can use a friend having lost his immediate family and moved to a place where he likely knows no one. And from personal experience I know you would be a great friend to him. But I also understand starting slow, the last thing anyone needs it to get too friendly with someone who turns out be a needy, demanding NOT friend that sucks the life out of you.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was having  a conversation with Mel this afternoon and he told me to send you his Love.     That boy will sit there with his leg over you and just absorb whatever is being said.


----------



## Baymule

Barb, I love you!


----------



## farmerjan

AHHHHH, now you got me all teared up!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I went back down to spend some time with the dogs and this is going to sound like I made it up but I did not.  I gave them a couple of Animal Crackers and then sat down on the door stoop to give them some petting.  Mel was doing his thing with his leg up on my shoulder and I told him "your Mom said to give you a big hug and she still loves you."  As soon as I said that I put my head down next his his and his other leg came up on my other shoulder.  He rarely does that since it can't be comfortable for him as big as he is but I thought it uncanny that he did at that time.  I know it's coincidence but it was pretty cool on his timing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's a big ol' bunny!


----------



## rachels.haven

lol, meat rabbits always have that wrinkled, concerned expression. He's got that. Cute. 

Do his kids have a nice, solid, thick build and quick growth rate? If you have to find him another doe, crossing to a nice, brick shaped meat lines NZ doe would provide that to the moon and back, and they should be big with him as buck.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Mom, you said SIT ! .........so I sat


Your dogs are the most mindful I've ever seen! They don't happily go to their beds but they go.



B&B Happy goats said:


> ..I swear that boy understands what is being said to him......


I'm sure he does, if not in words in emotions.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Mr. Wilson is about a year old now....I went outside to visit with everyone and thought he needed his picture taken....he has grown quite a bit !


He's a BIG sucker!


----------



## AmberLops

Mr. Wilson is a handsome bunny!  Love that face!


----------



## Baymule

I hope you can get your eye looking straight again. BJ goes this morning for cataract surgery on his left eye, back in two weeks for the right eye. 

I know how much you miss Mel and I know how much you love him. He has a wonderful home with two loving people, working at the life he was born to live.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh geeze, if it's that much of an emergency why can't they see you NOW?!!!   Ugh...
Hope it's not a great big  hairy deal and you get it fixed quickly!


----------



## rachels.haven

...but your vision is wonky? A longer drive with altered vision? Why?


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> ...but your vision is wonky? A longer drive with altered vision? Why?


It ain't just her vision that is wonky, that gal is nuts!


----------



## Bruce

Actually getting in the next day is pretty darn fast. Most doctors book out months in advance. Maybe no one had taken that "left over for emergencies" slot.

I hope it is an easy fix Barb! The card I got for my Dad's B-Day last month was something like "You are like a finely tuned sports car". The inside "Every part has its own specialist". Kinda too close to the truth as we age. He had the same ankle replacement a few years ago that @farmerjan is going to have.


----------



## Baymule

Ok everybody, Barb is in a bad way and needs some serious prayers. She has a BIG hole in her eye. It has gone beyond a macular bleed and she is in danger of going blind at any moment. She went to her doctor that did her cataract surgery and he is sending her to a specialist, his professor, who is a macular surgeon, at 8 AM tomorrow morning. She is shook up, worried and scared of losing her eyesight in her right eye. She is thinking that she will go straight to the hospital, is on her way home now to pack an overnight bag. She promised to let me know what is happening in the morning.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Prayers going up for Barb 🙏


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sending prayers for her


----------



## rachels.haven

Oh no, hang in there!


----------



## Mike CHS

Prayers up from us also


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## farmerjan

Thoughta and prayers for Barb, and for Leon as the stress must be really tough for them both.  Please let us know what if anything we can do.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So, so, so sorry to hear this.  Prayers are definitely with you.


----------



## promiseacres

praying!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Let us know if, when, how we can help ya....just a phone call or text...plus about an hour and half, and can be there....sure hope that all goes Well for ya......keep us in the "loop"....


----------



## AmberLops

Oh no!  You are in my thoughts  I hope more than anything that you are alright and that you don't lose your vision. Please keep us updated.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

After going through 6 plus eye surgeries with DH (I've actually lost count!)  I've gotta tell you to get a good surgeon and give the rest to God!  The surgery won't be the worst part - the recovery is going to be challenging.  DH has had two vitrectomies...but luckily he never had to do the face down recovery.  But, we were warned that he might and got all the instructions.  Your recovery will definitely depend on keeping your head down so the gas bubble that they will put in your eye will keep pressure on the hole until it heals.  I know you are super woman - but this  is one time that you have GOT to be a wimp and let others take care of you for a change!  Praying for ya!


----------



## Baymule

You have a lot of love and prayers going your way. We are all behind you on this. We may be too far away for physical support, but we sure have you covered in keeping your spirits up. 

I have to tell the rest of y'all, we were texting back and forth yesterday evening and both of us have some very dark and downright tacky humor...….I won't regale y'all with how dark we got except for this one...… she called herself a deaf cyclops from BYH.   That one got me to crying, I was laughing so hard. If we lived next to each other, we'd probably wind up in jail. Barb, I love you, my twisted sister!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Barbara,

Just read about your eye condition.   Holy cow! I really hope you can get the medical help you need! Please know we are all rooting for you and Leon.


----------



## Bruce

Barb Lots of  and  for the surgeon finding it repairable. I can't even image laying face down for weeks. A half hour on the massage table is OK but days and weeks?? Then there are the normal needs of the body, how do you do all that laying face down? I'm at JFK but the next plane goes west to So. Cal, not south to FL.

You can power through this 'cause you always manage to do so. I lived effectively blind in one eye for 55 years but that was all I knew so there was no adjustment. 

More for you and Leon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We are home, the new specialist was VERY thorough....and found more problems with both eyes, Monday they will operate on right eye, plan is if no complications , I come home...plant myself face down till I have to return there at 6am, bending forward in the truck face down...same on ride back home..then one week of face down but can get up to do the needed, food potty etc for five minutes only, then back face down.....he is 80 percent sure that this will be repaired, can't  promise it won't  happen again and will take up to 6 months for vision to return to "normal" ...other eye I am keeping on hold until I know how this one is healing....
So trying to keep a sense  of humor I will be in my bed next week face planted in whatever BYH stuff that you wanna throw this way, "one eyed deaf cyclops "seems fitting at the moment, sure beats being deaf in both ears and blind sitting in the corner in a pile of poo growing into a mushroom !  Bay did warm ya of the dark humor 
Thank you for the support and well wishs.....
I got to be able to see to take leon for his hand surgery  on Dec. 3....
Going to go read all that I missed today, have a fantastic evening everyone


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like you've got a good doc - that's pretty darn important!   You hang in there!


----------



## Bruce

That's HALF deaf cyclops Barb!


----------



## Bruce

I have a great idea, in case your vision goes. Train Sophie as a seeing eye dog. She's perfect, so calm


----------



## farmerjan

Barb, is everything good with the new Medicare plan you just switched to, for this?  I am so sorry that you are "FACING THIS DOWN"  (sorry I couldn't resist) .   But you are superwoman, so except for the boredom.... you will do fine.  Thoughts with you during the surgery and hoping that this will really help.


----------



## Bruce

Fred needs some fencing fast! Walking one dog on a leash several times a day is plenty!


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> Spent most of the day with my dear neighbor at the hospital getting her tests.....NO cancer for her ...her other D r. Had her take the "colon guard "at home test...yep, a false positive, poor woman was worried for weeks about having cancer and that she was going to die....she was so happy that everything  was fine, so I took her to Baskin Robbins for a ice cream .....boy did that put a smile on her pretty little face...
> Have a great night


The problem with that home colon test, is that a lot of people have bleeding hemorrhoids. Even a small amount of blood from the hemorrhoids, will show up as a false positive on a colon smear test for colon cancer. it’s not an exact science and causes a lot of people to stress over colon cancer unecessarily. I’m not saying that one shouldn’t do the test. Just ask your doctor to check for bleeding hemorrhoids before going for a colonoscopy.


----------



## Mike CHS

Devonviolet said:


> The problem with that home colon test, is that a lot of people have bleeding hemorrhoids. Even a small amount of blood from the hemorrhoids, will show up as a false positive on a colon smear test for colon cancer. it’s not an exac t science and causes a lot of people to stress over colon cancer unecessarily. I’m not saying that one shouldn’t do the test. Just ask your doctor to check for bleeding hemorrhoids before going for a colonoscopy.




That is what happened to me earlier this year so I had the colonoscopy.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> That is what happened to me earlier this year so I had the colonoscopy.


And it was a false positive?


----------



## Mike CHS

Devonviolet said:


> And it was a false positive?



It was.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, I think Gabbie and Sophie have many "adventures" of chasing squirrels, each other, and us around here....I think it will go fine twixt the 2 of them and will make for a great "mutt and jeff" pairing.....Callie will be standoffish...but, she is a cat....Sophie will do just fine....Gabbie is in her "cycle" and we have noticed after her past 2 heats, she will get one of her toys and "mothers" it for about a week maybe she will think Sophie is hers....


----------



## Bruce

I wonder what Sophie will think of that!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well the plan for my next several days before "being face planted" are to get laundry done, cook a weeks worth of meals for the freezer, get few months worth of feed as neither of us will be able to lift after Dec. 3, (I can't  lift anything heavy for 6 months, leon ???) Get my "planting area " set up so I have things positioned for my comfort and usability. I am depending on a one eyed BYH entertainment area, and going to position a mirror so can watch / listen to the tv to the best of my hearing and sight ability  gettin old really ain't  for wimps ! Ya just gotta roll with the punchs and laugh at it all.
Looks like I have to put "Ronald, my transfer station" friend on hold for a bit, but I should be back on track by Christmas to find out how I can help him.
And we have had to postpone our Trukey day with @CntryBoy777,  but the turkey will be a feast as soon as I am allowed to be upright again...have a great day everyone


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I think your middle name must be Timex cuz you "take a lickin' and keep on tickin.'"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Actually, DH didn't have to do the face down recovery, thank goodness.  We had the whole thing explained to us as a possibility - but luckily his surgery went better than expected.  After his vitrectomy they were able to do a laser procedure that negated the necessity to do a face down recovery.  He also didn't have a macular hole - he was dealing with diabetic retinopathy which causes bleeds within the eye.  He had so many bleeds that the blood never settled out of his eye and occluded his vision.  He had 4 surgeries in his left eye and two in his right over several years.  My only suggestion to you is to definitely follow the face-down instructions.  They way it was explained to us after they do the vitrectomy there will be a gas or air bubble that they put inside the eye.  The reason for the bubble is to keep pressure over the area that needs to heal so it's really, really important to stay face down.  Also, don't expect to see perfectly right after the surgery. It takes awhile for the vision to get better.

The hand surgery that he had was, according to him, much more painful than any eye surgery he's ever had.  He had minimal pain after the eye surgeries and several eye drops that helped with pain and inflammation.  He's had his left hand done and will need the right done next.  He literally couldn't use the hand for several weeks.  The recovery, while slower than expected, has been successful.  His left hand (he's right handed) is now stronger and more flexible than his right hand.

You and Leon have my best hopes and wishes for successful surgeries and non-eventful recoveries!  It's gonna be challenging for awhile!  Wish I were closer - I'd sure be willing to help ya'll out.  I've, unfortunately, got lots of experience with post op care for both of these problems.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I can only imagine the issues with staying flat...can you say BORING!  Have you investigated any of the "face-down" equipment?  I think if you can get your doc to state that they are medically necessary that you might have luck getting help with purchasing or renting.  Don't quote me on that though...


----------



## rachels.haven

Make sure you do what you need to do. You and Leon are the important ones. I'm sorry if it comes to that.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm so glad that you're alright and fingers crossed that your eye will be good as new after the surgery 
Face-down for that long? Sounds awful! I'm the same way, i can't even lay on my stomach without my back and my whole body hurting. I found that rolling up a towel/blanket or a pillow and putting it right under your stomach helps quite a bit. It seems to take some of the pressure off your back. This article recommends putting a pillow under your pelvis.








						Sleeping on Your Stomach: Is It Bad for You?
					

Sleeping on your stomach can reduce snoring and diminish sleep apnea, but it's also taxing for your back and neck. This leads to poor sleep and discomfort.




					www.healthline.com
				




Hope this helps!


----------



## Mini Horses

Feed & lifting.   OK -- have the feed loaded at the store by another.  At home, open the bag & let it fill into buckets.  I know, PIA but, much lighter to carry!  

Hospital/dr co-pays.  Ask for payment plan?  Do they have a patient advocate at the hospital?  They may be able to help you get assistance with the co-pays.  Your state Medicaid may have assistance.    None is good thing but, just some suggestions.  Takes some phone calls to ask the questions.


----------



## Baymule

Look up care credit. You can apply online. BJs doctor referred us to care credit, it is interest free if paid off on time. Carecredit.com


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you need a massage table with a face cradle. I hope the financial bit can be worked out!


----------



## Mini Horses

I've used Carecredit….worked great when a dog needed surgery.   No interest if paid within time allotted.    Not too late, call.   Hey, you have more coming.   BUT -- just a thought.  What you have may work fine.  I just liked the % interest!


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Since this eye emergency came up we have been reminded again that we are just too far away form drs. and hospitals. I have a difficult enough time just driving the familiar  15 miles to the grocery store,  with my hearing loss.......with the possability of my other eye having the same problem happening, and it needing surgury soon anyhow it has us rethinking things again. Not going to do the over 55 community  move. But we are considering  moving  within the outskirts of the Ocala area where we could still have our ducks, a few goats and chickens. ...not give up our lifestyle, just get it closer to the things we find we are needing more often...medical facilities.
> No plan yet as we will both be busy getting "parts repaired" , then back to house projects...but next winter, our snowbird season is the  target  we are aiming for..............".god willing and the creek don't  rise" ....



I think many of us have those same choices in front of us but I don't envy what you have going on.    I haven't had many parts repaired yet but there have been a few.   I wish you guys the best of everything since you definitely deserve it my friend.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm glad you'll be where you can still live the lifestyle you love. Happiness is important too


----------



## Baymule

Girl, you scared the stupid right out of BJ! We haven’t had a fight since! He is behaving himself, following Dr orders and mine too. I was about to whallop him up the side of his stubborn head!

You’ll get this all figured out and how to get through the “after surgery” part. We will all do our best to keep your spirits up!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @B&B Happy goats!  I hope you and Leon can get through this OK.  You amaze me with your positive attitude in face of such troubles.   Please know that if you ever need to vent, we'll be glad to listen.


----------



## Baymule

I think you are already in the looney bin, so face down for a week shouldn’t hurt you at all. You’ll be face down, backside up.......and the doctors can kiss it!


----------



## farmerjan

Thoughts with you for success with the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thinking of you tonight and sending positive thoughts and prayers that your surgeon is skilled and things work out perfectly!


----------



## Baymule

I'm gonna have a lot better day than you are, but you gotta save your eyeballs. Do what you gotta do! And BEHAVE yourself or I'll have BJ yell at YOU like you did him! We'll be praying for the surgeon, you and a speedy recovery. Big hugs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad to hear you've got surgery behind you and are starting the recovery period.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sure makes me realize how badly I need to get my better eye fixed...


Oh my goodness - I can NOT tell you how often DH and I have had a conversation that goes a lot like what you said....  He's like....my good eye is getting worse and it's almost my bad eye now and if I get it fixed it'll be my better eye and my bad eye will still need to get fixed so I can see out of my best eye and.....

And, I'm like "STOP!"   🤪


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that you are home and starting to mend. This is going to be a process, not a fun process either. Do what you gotta do, this will get better. 
BJ goes back to the Dr tomorrow for another check up. A week from today he gets the 2nd eye done.


----------



## thistlebloom

@B&B Happy goats , I love your humor. I know you are in a tough, painful, and worrisome place, but the way you are able to make others (me) laugh, is a great credit to your character. I mean that in a complimentary way - not that you are a actually a _character_, like uncle Gus in his penny loafers and lederhosen...


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats  so glad to hear that the surgery was good, counting down, day one almost done already......Please even as you are cussing the view of the floor and your feet, believe that "this too shall pass" and it will be with the eye being HEALED.....
It is important to do as the dr says.... My son had a check up today and because he HAS BEEN doing exactly as told, the break is healing VERY WELL.... Dr said it would be hard to tell where the break was except for the screws.... allowed to use the foot to balance but no more than 10 lbs pressure. Goes back Dec 20th.... .... so you need to follow his example and you will hopefully be doing as well as he is.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan that is GREAT news! But is there something WRONG with him? A MAN actually following what the doctor says????? I never knew there was a living specimen of man that followed directions.....best be careful.....some hunter will shoot him, stuff him and display him at the Smithsonian Museum. Women would line up for miles  to  pay $100  just to look at him. Darn, better be careful, this is a public forum....


----------



## Baymule

Barb, KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN!


----------



## Baymule

That big eyeball reminds me of the coke bottle bottom glasses my great grandmother wore. Her eyes looked HUGE!


----------



## Mike CHS

That seems to be some good, fast improvement and hopefully it will continue that way.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Barb, KEEP YOUR HEAD DOWN!


Yes dear, lol


----------



## Baymule

OK, I just gotta know......you are face down on a massage bed/table/whatever anyhoo…..you face is in a hole so you can breathe. Last time I checked, breathing was pretty popular, so keep doing that. I sure don't want you to miss out of the Thanksgiving festivities, I know that y'all have postponed the @CntryBoy777 perfectly prepared turkey due to the circumstances that might make sitting up for the party a DUMB thing to do. So I wuz thankin' maybe Leon could scoot over to the local Fried Chicken Lickin' place and get a bucket of chicken. Then he could hand you a drumstick under the face-plant and you could gnaw on it whilst obeying Doctor's orders.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Day two ...bring it on ! ...BTW, for thoes with goats who rush to the gate when they see y o u comming....a gently wide swinging cane is working wonders...


HUH?????    Does this mean that the person who is supposed to be face-planted on a massage table is wandering around the goat pens swinging a cane?  

Please tell me I interpreted that sentence incorrectly or I'm gonna sic @Baymule on you!  

DH says that decent vision takes a while.  He could barely see fingers in front of his face for a couple of weeks afterwards.


----------



## farmerjan

I think she was swinging it when she came home and wanted to go through the gate?????   At least, that is how I am going to interpret it and give her the benefit of a doubt that she was not doing something she was not supposed to be doing.


----------



## Mike CHS

farmerjan said:


> I think she was swinging it when she came home and wanted to go through the gate?????   At least, that is how I am going to interpret it and give her the benefit of a doubt that she was not doing something she was not supposed to be doing.


 

Ummmm I have met Barb so I wouldn't bet on it.  I'm guessing she was walking with her head down and using the cane to keep the critters out of her way.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> HUH?????    Does this mean that the person who is supposed to be face-planted on a massage table is wandering around the goat pens swinging a cane?
> 
> Please tell me I interpreted that sentence incorrectly or I'm gonna sic @Baymule on you!
> 
> DH says that decent vision takes a while.  He could barely see fingers in front of his face for a couple of weeks afterwards.



The cane lol, slowly moved from side to side is teaching the goats not to crowd, jump, or trip me as they have in the past.....every moment is a learning moment, this one is working very nicely. ..lol

I sure hope it is clearer by tuesday morning, I need to drive leon back from his hand surgury ....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> I sure hope it is clearer by tuesday morning, I need to drive leon back from his hand surgury ...


 I told DH that and he said "Tell her that's what Uber is for!"   Eight days post-op? ARGH!!!  DH wasn't ready to drive by then.  

Sorry if I'm sounding bossy, lol.  (it's kinda my nature)  But, it's coming from a place of care.  Really want the best outcome for you!


----------



## Baymule

You can't drive on Tuesday!!! That will require you to lift your face up and that is a big NO NO NO! Find SOMEBODY to drive y'all! This is your ONE SHOT to fix your eye, don't efff it up. If you have to cancel his surgery, then do it. Your eye is more important than his hand at this point. You DON'T want to be some blind old lady sitting on a bench in a nursing home, DO YOU? 

Grab some homeless guy off the street, but DON'T DRIVE ON TUESDAY!

I've spent the last week screaming at my resident bone head over him wanting to do everything, you called in the middle of one of my melt downs and scared the crap out of him. He was somewhat better after that, but then stood around, whining, complaining, feeling sorry for himself. I was glad to send him to the house while I tossed hay out of the back of the mule. (dust and hay particles are not good for the new eyeball) Doctor turned him loose yesterday, we do it again on Monday.


----------



## farmerjan

Keeping with the thread you posted above about telling BJ to quit his belly aching and do what he is supposed to.......YOU NEED TO HEED YOUR OWN ADVICE  and DO NOT DRIVE.   If you have to put off Leon's surgery, surely the doctors office will understand. For Pete's sake, @Baymule  is right.  YOU CANNOT DRIVE.  

Maybe Fred and Joyce could help out?   I realize it is an hour away, but for the love of God, don't mess up the eye at that stage of the game.  Even my thickheaded son did exactly what the doctor said and he is healing because he did not screw it up.  Don't you think I am going to do what I am told after my ankle surgery so that I will be able to walk.  Your eyes are more important than my ankle, and putting off Leon's wrist surgery is not like this is a once in a lifetime shot, it can be rescheduled.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @B&B Happy goats, I wish we lived closer -- I would take you both to the doctors...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Day three ........about done....
HAPPY THANKSGIVING  is almost here


----------



## farmerjan

🦃  🦃 I personally am relieved that there is a sister to take you and Leon to the dr.  Not to be nosy, but is she one that you have ever mentioned?  I must have missed it somewhere along the line.  Regardless, at least that is worked out so your eye situation can proceed along as it is supposed to.   Glad to hear you are doing as prescribed and that there is a little progress.  Little is much better than none or backwards..... Happy Thanksgiving, and you WILL BE VERY THANKFUL when this is done and you are healed.....🦃🦃


----------



## Baymule

Happy Thanksgiving Barb. You reflect on having eyes to be thankful for and KEEPING YOUR STUBBORN HEAD DOWN!! LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hang in there!  It's going to get better!  Hope you have a nice peaceful day looking at the ground.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> You make me smile alot FEM... thank you


Ahhhhh - ditto!  You are a source of good cheer and perseverance for a lot of us around here!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

At his first day check up - he couldn't see anything until the tech held up fingers literally in front of his face.  It progressively got better at each check up - but...   He said it was like seeing through a heavy fog and the fog lifted a little each week.  But, it was probably a month or so until he felt like his vision was at it's peak.  That was on his left eye - which was (and still is) the worst.  The one on his right eye seemed to get better a bit more quickly and he decent vision in a couple of weeks.

(Individual results may vary, lol!)


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just wasn't aware that I wouldn't have sight by then , wasn't told how long it would be........my sister will now be taking us,


PHEW! I thought I was going to have to YELL at you! You can't drive while looking at your feet with Leon giving directions.

Dang, I probably shouldn't have said that


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lmao...thank goodness for our new gps......i guess i thought i would be able  see like after cateract surgery,  wasn't  much time to research this procedure.
> Hope your visit was great Bruce


Still visiting, flight home is a red eye on Tuesday. I guess every day is a red eye for you. Keep with the program my friend.


----------



## farmerjan

I am with you on wanting to know things before I do it....even if it is not what I want to hear.  Granted you didn't have much time before they said you had to do it..... but still.  Maybe they don't tell you too much because this is something that someone might say no to?   Although it is pretty obvious that this was not an "elective" thing but a do or die to save the eye. But I am one to want to know so I am not blindsided with the dos and don't s afterwards.   You are getting closer to Monday, one day at a time,  and if you do as dr says, there should be no reason not to expect that it will be anything but a good report. 

I know that the inactivity is driving you nuts...... and after awhile you just can't sleep anymore.  My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Best wishes to you @B&B Happy goats  Get to feeling better and have a speedy recovery


----------



## Baymule

You have to put up with this for awhile but it will be worth it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Hang in there Barb.


----------



## farmerjan

If you ice the back of your head will the cold"sink" like it does in the air ???? Sorry, I couldn't resist that. Yeah, it would be hard to hold anything cold up against your face for more than a few minutes I am sure. Just look at it this way, it is already Sat night.... you are getting there..... 2 more days til the dr checkup right?


----------



## Bruce




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really hope the appointment goes well and you can actually lift your head up and cheer!!


----------



## Ridgetop

😍OMG!!! I just saw all this - came in from visiting friends, saw something about no more Mel with B&B, then "possible blindness"???!!!  Kept going back to find out what was happening - first B&B having to sell everything and move because of Leon's bad health then deciding to stay then her eye problems! Took 2 hours to trace everything down, and you have had a terrible Thanksgiving as well as all the problems before the eye emergency.  Hopefully, the doctor gives you a good report tomorrow. 

All the good BYH people that rallied around you with support and good wishes really makes me so grateful to be part of this wonderful and caring community.  

I will be praying for you to have a good report tomorrow.  I am so glad that everyone was there yelling at you about trying to drive Leon in for his appointment.  Driving in once and possibly screwing up your eye after everything you have gone through is not worth it.  Leon has put off his hand surgery before, and if necessary can put it off again if your sister can't drive him.  Doing his hand surgery against the possibility of you going blind is not even something to consider!  Losing your sight would do neither of you any good and a lot of harm.  You sure don't want to HAVE to go into assisted care because you are blind and he can't take care of you!  

Be good, obey your concerned friends, get well!    You did what was right for Mel even though you wanted to keep him with you, do what is right for your own health now!


----------



## Baymule

Hope your appointment goes well. BJ has his second cataract surgery this morning. Then I have another week of snapping his head off, telling him he can’t do— whatever dumb thing he is about to do. 

Big hugs and tell us the good news after your appointment!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Way to go!  Keep up the good work!  Only 2 days to go.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I am so happy for you, Miss Barbara!  You finally have gotten some good news!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  You're almost there!  Glad to hear its going well.  Seeing the big E instead of fingers a foot in front of your face is major improvement!


----------



## farmerjan

YAHOO    !!!!!!!!!  We all knew you could do it.... And I for one am very thankful that you did follow instructions and that the outlook is so POSITIVE!  
Hope Leon's surgery goes well now,  one more thing down and counting.....


----------



## Baymule

It can only get better from here.


----------



## promiseacres

so glad all went well. Praying for your DH today


----------



## Hens and Roos

that all goes smoothly today!


----------



## promiseacres

B&B Happy goats said:


> thank you PA, I feel a little guilty not being there but, someone needed to feed the animals and now its time for head down position.....I hope he has a easy recovery


5 years ago Dec 11 DH was finally getting screws removed from his broken ankle so he could learn to walk again. He broke it Sept 12, Dec 11 and they were finally able to remove the screws. I had been in and out of labor for a month, couldn't drive due to contractions...couldn't even ride the hour drive to the dr office for procedure.... all I did was sit and wait and pray. 6 days later our youngest was born. DH was on crutches still but they let him sit on a stool during the csection. Glad your family is helping. Our church family took great care of during this time.


----------



## promiseacres

B&B Happy goats said:


> We live three miles away from each other and never see each other, I am very thankful for their offer to help  🥰
> That certainly  sounds like a very rough time you two went through, glad everything worked out so your DH could be with you for the birth. Does he have any problems with his ankle now ?


It was a time we won't ever forget but am grateful for the time of rest and time we spent together. He does ok, he can occasionally take a few steps at a run but usually "pays" for it. He never let it stop him...they consider him 12% disabled due to it. He still is the go to guy at his shop, works on farm equipment. He keeps a cane around but hasn't had to use it for over 3 years I think.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

This is great news for you both!


----------



## Baymule

Between the two of you, y'all can't even cobble together a whole person!   If y'all were cars, you'd be junkyard rejects!  Not enough usable parts to salvage!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Dang I can sleep in my normal position tonight ..... sooooo excited. .


 I bet Miss B would help you with the animals a bit if you asked.



B&B Happy goats said:


> we are a mess 🤭


But a (barely) functioning mess!  for both of you.


----------



## thistlebloom

Walking upright at last! So glad for you to be mending well. 

 I guess there are a lot of things we take for granted. 
I was grumpy yesterday afternoon after 6 hours of outside chores my right foot swelled in my boot and was hurting.
DH came home while I was struggling with something and I snapped at him.  I apologized, but what a silly thing to get crabby about. I can walk upright, I can see,  I can do my own chores...  I just need to count my many blessings more often.
Here's to a rapid and complete recovery to you and your husband.


----------



## Baymule

At least you have graduated to walking upright. Didja feel like the missing link for awhile? It sounds like you two are getting things figured out, in sickness and health, the vow goes...... only thing about that is that it doesn't come with user friendly directions.    I am gad that you are doing better, that is wonderful news.


----------



## Mini Horses

So glad this has worked out well....even with many hurdles along the way.   Having had both my late DH & late mom to care for, I can attest to the many things we can accomplish with some rather odd sounding and strange looking efforts.     

Nice your neighbor could help you!    It takes a village ---


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> It is nice to walk upright as a human was intended to do, however for the first half of the day I am blessed with a stabbing pain in my temple and eye.


Now Barb, you know there is no such thing as a free lunch! 
I'm glad things are improving as planned, if slow and certainly uncomfortable.



B&B Happy goats said:


> I told him Missy needed one too, but he won't let me do her at the same time as him, lol...


What? He doesn't believe in conservation of resources??


----------



## Bruce

So you were able to bathe Missy while keeping your head/eye in acceptable positions?


----------



## Baymule

How is your eye doing, seeing any better? 
when do you go back to the doctor for a check up?


----------



## Mike CHS

I have a hard time thinking about how I would deal with eye issues.  That's about as bad as I can imagine.


----------



## Baymule

Lose the stabbing pain. Boo on that! I know you will be asking the doctor about that. BJ goes back on the 16th also.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry you're dealing with that...DH doesn't recall having any major pain afterwards so that's definitely something to discuss with your doc.  Hope he's got a solution for you!


----------



## Baymule

I tell BJ he’s got bionic eye now.


----------



## farmerjan

You could be having some sort of reaction to what they were giving you to use in the drops.  Maybe numbing it was masking the reaction?  At least the eyesight is coming back and that the surgery and/or bubble did what it was supposed to.  I  agree with @frustratedearthmother  and I would call and ask the doctor.  maybe the gas bubble isn't dissapating  like it should and putting a little pressure on another nerve causing the pain?  Might be an easy fix type of solution.... no need to suffer if asking might make it better.  
How is Leon's wrist doing?   We are due to get some 20's weather the middle of this week coming..... BRRRRR.  Today is mostly sunny, mid 40's right now.  Clouds coming in though, you can see the haziness.


----------



## Baymule

Definitely call your doctor tomorrow and see what can be done. 

Leon had unidentifiable “parts” in his wrist? Haha it is probably one of those “undeveloped twin” tumors. Leon had a tiny twin brother in his wrist all these years. What’s his name? Lumpy?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thats not what I wanted to read FEM...guess I will call him tommrow


I'm sorry - I know that's not what you wanted to hear, but I thought I should at least mention it.  He said the most he ever felt was "soreness" and never any real hard pain.   It never hurts to check with your surgeon.    I really hope it's nothing but... better safe than sorry!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm glad you're calling them and I really hope it's something that will pass - quickly!!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm glad you're calling them and I really hope it's something that will pass - quickly!!


Me too!


----------



## farmerjan

Me threee.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh gee whiz!!


----------



## Bruce

Not exactly the answer you wanted to get nor what ANY of us were expecting!!!!
I hope the surgeon gets the message and calls.


----------



## Baymule

Well I guess Plan A is a flop. Move on to Plan B and tell the Dufus that when the headache hits, it is excruciating, you are suffering and want to see the doctor right away! Plan C is that I come whip his A$$.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness!  So glad you got in there.  I feel bad because the first time you said something about stabbing pain I took pause.  But, the more you mentioned it the more it just didn't sound like what DH had gone through.  Really, really glad they've got you back on the meds you need!  Just really sorry you had to go through that unnecessary pain...


----------



## Baymule

Whew! I am glad that you got in to see the doctor, not happy with the eye pressure. I have a mental picture of you taking the sunglasses off and giving the lady behind the counter a genuine STINK EYE.    Uh-huh, got her Podunk-a-dunk off high center and MOVING. Ten minutes. Go girl!


----------



## thistlebloom

So sorry you're going through all this. Hope the medication gives you complete relief.  
Two hours to 10 minutes- that must be one impressive eye!


----------



## Baymule

BJ said thanks for chewing him out, he sure is behaving himself now. You scared him! He goes back on the 16th. 

We are so sorry that you are having this pain and misery. Hope it stops soon. 
Big hugs from both of us.


----------



## farmerjan

Barb, I am glad that the doctor wanted you to come in and that they did see you and that hopefully the medication will start to work.  Sorry that you didn't  think it was bad enough to call sooner, but hopefully this is only a short set back.

I know that this is making you rethink selling and moving.  Don't let the next few days take too much precedence yet.  Sure, it is still a drive, and right now it seems like it might be defining reason to move.  Give yourself a chance to get this eye issue behind you, and start to heal in a more positive way.  Not saying that this might not be the deciding issue.  But, get over this hump and then see where you go from here.  If you felt better from the start, you would not even been thinking this way.  I am really hoping this new medication will kick in and it will work and you will get the relief "now"..... and then both you and Leon will start to heal and get back to being better than you were before.  Then, re-evaluate once you are  not hurting.   My heart goes out to you, you are younger than me and I could be letting my joints dictate to me what I am and am not going to do.  But I am figuring that I will get better and be able to handle and enjoy my "way of life" better.   I sure don't want surgery, and pain, but I cannot take the pain the way it is anymore.


----------



## thistlebloom

How are you doing today? Less pain I hope.


----------



## Baymule

It can be done. We are 15 minutes from Lindale, which has emergency clinics, 30-45 minutes to hospitals in Tyler. We have the convenience of “town” AND our little paradise.


----------



## Mike CHS

Lance never did accept the German Shepherd pup and I'm pretty sure he never would have.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Just caught back up, as I have been off the forum since Sunday.

Gosh, girl, you have been through a lot!  I sure hope you can get the pain in your eye fixed! Sorry that things didn't work out with Sophie. It seems that it's first one thing and then another for you and Leon. And yet you still have the heart to care about the deaf man. You and Miss @farmerjan amaze me with how you cope with pain and misfortune, and yet still can care for others. I bow down to you both. 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Sorry it didn't work out with Sophie over at Fred and Joyce's. I guess Gabbie really wants to be an only dog.

How are Fred and Joyce? No posts for a time on the journal.


----------



## Baymule

How is your eye today? Gotta keep an eye on you. LOL


----------



## Bruce

I guess Sophie missed you, Leon and Missy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Stoopid chicken!  I hear that mean rooster soup tastes pretty darn good!!


----------



## Baymule

I have an Easter Egger roo. He got rather nasty so after an attack that punched a hole in my leg, I was furious. I like to beat him to death with the feed bucket. I chased him around the coop, lambasting him with the bucket. Now he stays far away from me. Kicking a rooster only excites them to fight more. Try the bucket therapy while screeching at him. 

Glaucoma. Boo. Was not expecting to hear that. I truly hope tha specialist can help you. Big hugs. If you get down, you can always go throw the bucket at the rooster. LOL


----------



## rachels.haven

Stupid glaucoma. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bruce

Did you buy a lottery ticket?
I hope you don't have glaucoma! Wouldn't they be checking for that at routine eye checkups? They do me and I don't think anyone in my family has ever had it.

Sounds like time for rooster training with a long stick. Keep that boy moving where and when you want him to. Annoy him just for the heck of it even when he isn't being aggressive. Time for him to see you as alpha chicken and keep his distance.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> You can get glaucoma from eye trauma... like the surgery I just had....


 Well that is just not fair!!!!! I know, life isn't fair. But you've had more than your share of the unfair part.


----------



## Mike CHS

I had a rooster come at me once. I went and got my driving whip and walked around snapping it at him for about 15 minutes.  He never did it again and even the hens give way when they see that whip.


----------



## thistlebloom

Woohoo! That is awesome news!


----------



## Baymule

No glaucoma sounds like good news, no headache like driving a railroad spike in your head sounds like even better news. A surprise?


----------



## Bruce

You do know that if you tell us the secret, it won't be a secret anymore, right?   
I'm glad the eye and head pain are gone


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY..... we are hooked..... 🤫🤫🤐🤐🤐🤐  WAITING....

Have you found a place in your travels back and forth that will get you closer and still allow for you to have your animals?????

So glad that the pain has stopped and that the number/times you are using the drops has been cut to the minimum.  You just needed a little longer for the stuff to work, and that obviously they found something better suited to you.  I really am happy about that.


----------



## Baymule

And? Where are you???


----------



## Mike CHS

I couldn't find one of those silly symbols to say what I wanted so I will just say, I'm glad you are doing good in spite of all of the side events.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm glad you're home and it was only mirrors that got smashed. 
Was glaucoma ruled out?


----------



## Baymule

2 1/2 hours...... wow. The place BJ went to runs like a well oiled machine. We waited 20 minutes past his appointment yesterday. Sorry y’all had such a rough day yesterday. At least it was only a mirror and not a sideswipe down the whole side.


----------



## thistlebloom

Awwww! Puppy breath!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  what I said, a head on would of been worse.....mirrors can be replaced easy enough....


That is for sure, my "driver's corner to driver's" corner hit totalled 2 cars, sent both drivers (no passengers in either car) to the local ER. I went home with whiplash and weeks and weeks of PT and Chiropractic services. The lady at fault was transported to the more trauma capable hospital in Burlington. I know she was there 2 weeks and then went to rehab. At least 2 weeks there (her info based on what her insurance lady told me. I have no idea what the injuries were). 

Glad your "could have been a lot worse" day wasn't!

Fewer goats, more dogs!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  I hope Winston grows into the perfect companion and help mate for you!


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the puppy and hope that he will help get you back to feeling more confident and aware of things that you struggle with now.  
The other nice thing.... they don't shed either.  A neighbor has bred them in the past and now breeds an aussie/doodle.  They have a standard poodle that they have used in the cross and the pups seem to sell well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Poodles are very smart and attentive dogs.  My late DH had severe hearing loss after working around jet engines for years.    Our little toy poodle "made herself" his hearing aid dog  (yes, he had hearing aids but sometimes turned down to nap)  Plus we had a light on the phone which would blink when it rang....wow, years ago!  LOL

HOWEVER,   she would tell him if a door knock or I called him for dinner, etc., if he did not respond right away.   She was polite with a little paw tap & yelp at first -- then an all out bark & run to the noise.  

Winston will be such a blessing to you with lab & poodle, both committed dogs in this type of service.   Plus, he is ADORABLE!


----------



## Baymule

Winston is so cute! What a schmoochy face! And puppy breath! Hugs and squeezes, can't get enough of puppy love!


----------



## rachels.haven

Yay! your own service dog! My deaf friend/asl teacher got a chihuahua with her other dogs so she could hear door bells, phones, and to draw attention if anything changed. She could just barely hear him-BARELY...but I'm not sure how her hearing husband and 4 teen aged sons functioned with that tiny drill sergeant. Also, he wouldn't be much of a service dog. I approve of the labradoodle for what it's worth. They are good, GOOD service dogs. You might get hooked on them. It's been known to happen.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Soooo, when people do these crosses, how do they decide which breed is the male and which is the female?  Does it make a difference in the makeup of the pups?  Also, if you breed two labradoodles, do you get a labradoodle or is it some weird offspring like what happens when you breed two hybrid fish? 🤔


----------



## thistlebloom

Double Doodle?  🤣 Or...uh, is that for real?
Will Winston be curly coated?  Please correct me if I'm mistaken, but isn't the non-shedding trait only about  a 50% chance?


----------



## Bruce

Or like a double stuffed Oreo?


----------



## Baymule

Labs are awesome dogs. We had a breeder reject Lab, he was black with brown brindle striping. His mom was in a concrete floored kennel, so no mutt got to her, all his littermates were black. I admired the "ugly" one, so she gave him to us. We had him almost 14 years. Then we got Parker, a black Lab and Great Dane cross. We lost him to pancreatic cancer at age 7. Now we have another Lab/Great Dane cross, Carson. It is hard to beat a Labrador for capacity to love and be loyal. 

A Labradoodle sounds like the best of both worlds. A Labrador that doesn't shed! Wads of fur wind up everywhere! Plus poodles aren't just frou-frou dogs, they are smart, unless they have been dumbed down by breeders. 

I say go for it!


----------



## Baymule

This ought to be easier than milk goats! Sorry to all the goaties out there, I just can't commit to milking every day. Then all the cleanup, deal with the milk, etc..... Dogs sound better.


----------



## thistlebloom

I think you're on to a new exciting endeavor Barb. Sounds like a lot of fun also. There was a member on here (and TEG) long ago named Peteyfoozer. She has an English Shepard for a service dog. He's an awesome animal, he does everything but read the paper to her.


----------



## Beekissed

B&B Happy goats said:


> that's one of the many things I love about you my twisted sister...chasing a mean rooster with a bucket ...only you can classify that as therapy...and I will truly appreciate that kind of hands on therapy per your suggestion



Make that two people who find it satisfying to school a rooster....definitely therapeutic!   I like to lie in wait and attack out of the blue instead of going on the defense.   I wait until he's happy, eating and otherwise innocently being a chicken, thinking he got away with asserting himself with the human...... and then I pounce and give him a lesson he never forgets.   I've never have to repeat a rooster lesson.  

I think it's only right to attack him while his back is turned and he's going about his chickeny business.    It's playing the game by HIS rules...except I always win.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Congratulations on the adorable puppy!  I am sure he will be wonderful!  We once owned a poodle named Robbie who so smart and loving.  I am sure that Winston will be wonderful for you.  And Jasmine -- if I read correctly, she is already expecting puppies.  Is that right?  What breed will the puppies be?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

This is going to be fun!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I think iit is going to be a blas....I just love new adventures , they keep ya young at heart


I'm pretty sure you would agree...…..I ain't ever gonna get old until I die. Then it'll be too late to worry about it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Isn't it great that this came along at just this time when you were already thinking of downsizing your farm animals?


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> ....I stay too busy with living to care about dieting.  !


  DIETING??


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> DIETING??



I agree with Barb, life's too short to diet 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

And you were talking about moving closer to town?????? YUCK.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Will you have any farm animals?  I guess if you’re ready for this next phase in life then you’ve got to grab it while you can..life is fleeting!


----------



## farmerjan

You can pretend she is a very smart "dorper sheep" or a "boer goat" with those markings...


----------



## farmerjan

Curly que.... she's cute.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> You can pretend she is a very smart "dorper sheep" or a "boer goat" with those markings...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lmao...oh just eat and forget dieting, dieing and tax 's.....enjoy life !



I just love your attitude!


----------



## Bruce

When does Missy teach her who is the boss dog in the house?


----------



## Bruce

Bad Sophie!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

You do have your hands full with all that is going on and still having to deal with the dogs.


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa said to tell you that you and Leon are still in her prayers.


----------



## Baymule

All of Missy's issues can be dealt with, but not aggression towards people. That is where I draw the line. Bite ME? Boom. Won't bite me again. I know you give it your all, and if you need to make a decision, you will make the best decision possible.


----------



## Mini Horses

I really like the looks of Jasmin.   

My poodles have all be the tiny toys.  Most very personable but, one a real bitch when she had pups.  Maybe that's how they decided to call them that!!    Smart dogs and I would own another.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh, 


B&B Happy goats said:


> Still will retain the weathered boy goats, ducks, chickens and rabbits........just no breeding goats, most likely will just keep the two boys as pets and to train pups to farm animals.


Oh, well that’s great!  That’ll definitely keep you happy and busy!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Supper very bad Sophie, she isn't  wired right and reacts on her insecurities  and fears,...However my battle with Missy trying to be dominant over me was under control when Mel came. She chilled out and let Mel be the boy in charge. When Mel left here, things started changing fast....
> Missy started challenging me again....when Sophie came back( she was mean to Gabby) from Fred's after 2weeks she has gotten in a fight with Missy ( missy started it within a half hour of Sophie arriving) leon had to wrestle  her down and hold her there.....Both Missy and sophie have some issues, most I will accomadate......but if that line of violence gets crossed, I have no mercy for a agressive , unpredictable  animal........in Missys defence, she was spayed at 12 weeks per my vet's advice in Georgia' it has ruined a loveable dog. She has tons of allergies,  breaks out in welts, constantly chewing her feet and is on a careful diet...but the effect  it is having on her behavior is coming from a dark place....90 lbs of compact low riding bulldozer coming at you with growl and teeth showing isn't  a very good sign. ⁵of things to come.
> All dogs will be monitored  for awhile and will not be left alone without supervision.   ( LIKE WEEKS !)


I would be terrified if a dog fight br out!  We have a bull dog who Likes to pick fights with her brother the french bull bull dog, who, luckily is 45 lbs of solid muscle..but the fighting is still awful


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I do my best to not show fear, but I never stick my hand in to break it up.  I yell at them, and my hubby.  He will give them a kick, because when they are going at it...you could lose a finger if you reach down.  Sometimes he can grab their collar and yank them apart.  its Tough...she used to beat up on our elderly dog who died in the summer.  Her name was Scraps, because she was scrapey when she was tiny...but, she lived mostly in our basement due to the shedding..but after the fighting.. I moved her right up for the last two years..she loved it.  At the end..she was so blind she would walk straight through the screen door!  We fixed it over and over and finally put up a board That said “no Scraps” with the circle around the word..it worked, so we figured she could read! . She was the best.  We buried her in the direct center of our dirt race track, because Scraps loved to ride!  It is sooo hard to lose a beloved pet...and I hope to not go through it again for a loooong time.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I do my best to not show fear, but I never stick my hand in to break it up.


EXCELLENT plan!


----------



## Baymule

Paris, our female Great Pyrenees and Polly, our Australian Shepherd (gone now, sniffle) hated each other with a vengeance. We durn sure HAD to stick our hands in the melee to haul them apart, snapping, teeth clicking, snarling and dragging us with our death grip on their collars. Fortunately Polly was only 35 pounds, grabbing her neck scruff and a wad of fur over her haunches suitcase style, and I could toss her like a rag doll in the house. It was break it up or Polly was going to die-and she started it!

Barb, I think you may have a problem on your hands. You have your own psycho version of Devil Dog. Jasmine nor Winston either, will be safe from her.


----------



## Baymule

What idiot reason did the vet give for spaying her so young? Puppy mill puppy.... she came into this world genetically programmed to destruct. You have a hard row to hoe, I don’t envy you.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## thistlebloom

Wow, when you make a plan you don't mess around! 



B&B Happy goats said:


> ...she behaves better than I do...



So, just wondering if the bank asked you to send Jasmine in while you waited in the car?


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully they didn't decide that was a bad idea!


----------



## Mike CHS

thistlebloom said:


> Wow, when you make a plan you don't mess around!



When she talks about doing something, it's usually this week if not sooner.


----------



## Mike CHS

I can relate to that.


----------



## Baymule

Life is MUCH more interesting when you jump in the deep end, then decide to learn how to swim. I've never drowned yet. You go girl!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Hopefully they didn't decide that was a bad idea!


She didn't even pee the floor! (I am not talking about the dog!)


----------



## thistlebloom

Happy Happy! Good for you .
What a sweet picture.


----------



## thistlebloom

Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and your husband also. 

Lily oozing off the dog bed is exactly how my BMD girl uses one. She is frequently upside down too. I think she prefers the cold tile floor, she gets too hot to stay in the house for long.
Can't wait to see pics of Winston and the girls playing!


----------



## Baymule

Love the dog pics!


----------



## Bruce

Now Barb, no exaggerating! I never once saw Leon run to the other room when you told the dogs to go to their beds. But the dogs, they knew when Mama dog said "GO TO YOUR BED" they better go to their bed though there were a couple of "look backs" just to see if she REALLY meant it.  Um yeah, she did.


----------



## thistlebloom

Ohhh. Tough way to spend Christmas morning.


----------



## Bruce

Poor Sophie for the suffering and for you and Leon having to make the decision and carry out the necessary duty.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

My condolences for your loss of Sophie.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear   it's never easy


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry about Sophie.  It is a hard decision to make, but sometimes it is the kindest. 

Heard anything from @CntryBoy777  ???? Haven't seen any posts lately.


----------



## Baymule

Doing the right thing is often the hard thing to do. I know you loved her and you loved her enough to end her misery. Big hugs.


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like you have figured out a good deal with the dogs.  A puppy will upset the routine some, but hopefully not too much since it will not be big or old enough to challenge Missy.  Have you sold all the goats yet?  
Haven't heard much about yours, and your husbands health.  Things get settled down?  How is he doing from the surgery?  Is your eye back to normal now? 
I know about the going back and forth to take care of others stuff.  Although I don't go 5 times a day, going 5 miles up to my sons to do the chickens and sheep gets old.  Of course, he will have to come here to do the one pen of chickens and the cats once a day when I have the ankle replacement.....but he can swing by here on his way home or to work, but it still will be 5 miles out of his way.  I would move the chickens to his place but there's the cats......


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> and last night Missy came up to me to let me know it was time...7:30 yepper, she was right !


Amazing isn't it that animals can't read clocks but they sure know what time it is when a routine is established based on time. 

Sushi anytime you want it ... as long as you have the fresh fish! Unless it is something like veggie sushi, easier to keep the ingredients on hand.


----------



## SA Farm

Mmmm sushi


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> (supposed to make the poop taste worse ?)



Hmmm.. .make the poop taste worse... I'm having trouble figuring out how it could possibly be worse, lol  🤣.
My dogs follow the cats, and I try not to see it, but that is one nasty appetite for grossness. For some reason the herbivore poo eating doesn't disturb me as much.


----------



## Baymule

I agree. Dogs eating sheep or chicken poop is bad enough, but dog or cat poop—YUCKY!! I didn’t know that about meat tenderizer.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> there is no shortage of mouths here to eat any mistakes


Talk about spoiled dogs!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Glad to hear that Missy's skin problems are gone! That was quite an issue. And no stinky farts? She might be able to sneak up on you   And playing with the pups, how fun! She is motherly, maybe she's taken over as their dog mom.


----------



## Baymule

Winston is so cute! I like the way you make decisions and then get busy on getting it done. No waffling around for you!


----------



## Mike CHS

As it is almost here, Happy New Year to you and Leon!


----------



## Baymule

I am making eggnog for ringing in the New Year, we have taken full advantage of the Thanksgiving and Christmas season. We had already gained a few pounds anyway. LOL Last year at this time I was 152 pounds, we went on the Keto diet and I dropped to 132 and  a steady 134 and went off the diet. I still ate reasonably healthy, and only gained back 4 pounds. Not too shabby. The Keto diet is a good diet, we were never super strict on it, I didn't count macros (whatever the crap that is) and I didn't count up grams of carbs. I grew English peas (not on the diet) and by golly, we ate them. So we ate some things not on the list of approved foods, but overall we still lost weight. So as of this morning I weigh 138 pounds. I dropped from size 8 blue jeans to a size 6. I want to drop to 130-132 and try to stay there. 

This is a great cookbook, I recommend it.





__





						Amazon.com: Keto For Carb Lovers: 100+ Amazing Low-Carb, High-Fat Recipes & 21-Day Meal Plan: 9781635653892: The Editors of Delish & Women's Health: Books
					

Amazon.com: Keto For Carb Lovers: 100+ Amazing Low-Carb, High-Fat Recipes & 21-Day Meal Plan: 9781635653892: The Editors of Delish & Women's Health: Books



					www.amazon.com
				




Losing weight is not an overnight thing, it takes dedication and effort, which I know you have a LOT of. Set  goals in increments. It is easier to achieve a 5 pound loss than a 20 pound loss. Reach the 5 pound loss, reset it.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Happy New Year to you and Leon!  I hope it gets better for you two.

Miss @Baymule, we may look into the Keto diet.  Both my wife and I could stand to lose some weight -- she about 5 pounds, and I about 55 pounds (well, maybe not THAT much!)


----------



## Bruce

Now if you could only get Leon to cut back on the sugar! About have to buy it in 50 pound bags with that man.


----------



## Bruce

You can make less sushi and eat it all yourself! I hope Leon wakes up feeling much better in the morning. 
Not a lot of "pure" sugar use here. We don't even have a sugar bowl. Mostly the granulated sugar is used for baking. We'll not mention my almost daily can of Dr. Pepper with lunch


----------



## Bruce

I think you need the big dog bed that I bought for Merlin but he never used. He preferred to sleep on the ground in the barn alley or outside. Sadly it would cost more to ship it to you than it cost to buy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang good plan!!


----------



## Mike CHS

That is some awesome progress and has to make you feel good.


----------



## Daxigait

So when do you start kidding this year?  I start next week.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> My final kidding is Febuary 11th, then I am selling all the kids and doe's...there has been a lot of things going on and it's  time for me to move on to other projects


That must be hard.  hopefully the new things will go well.  One positive I could see about getting out of goats would be less heartache because of the losses.  I am still at the stage where I'll gladly trade for the joys.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Plan is to keep two wethers, ..less work, poop and feed not to mention the hormonal ma ma ma I need some male attention every month unless they are pregnant, lol....some rabbits and chickens are going also for sale....going to make life simpler.
> And we are still thinking of moving so I need to detach  a little and get some things done around here, right now it seems like I can just about keep up with everything...but it's  wearing  out my "quality time" that I like to give them all, just running the goats on feeding time and not having the time to sit and interact with them isn't  fair to them and makes me feel guilty, the rabbits don't  get held enough (the pet ones)  and the dog training is my only real happy time with my animals...so I need to rebalance the scale so everybody is happy...
> So Febuary will be bitter sweet, last kidding, but I get the pleasure of new kids hopping  about until they get sold with their mommas, I won't  sell bottle kids and I have good luck at selling the little families  of goats.


 I can't go for that.   I got rid of my cows last month   Now if I can just figure out how to cut my goats. It's so hard they're like family my girls are.

wow, what a voice typing nightmare that was.


----------



## Daxigait

so do you know what happened to southern by choice and ghost whisperer?


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> I can feel the heat of my metabolism change burning up fat,



Is that what that is? Shoot, I thought I was just having hot flashes, lol.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Baymule

I wouldn't mind having some of that rain. It has been a fairly dry fall and winter. Yesterday we got a drizzle, but stayed outside and worked through it. It quit and the sun came out. I need a rainy day to make me stay inside and do chores in the house! The sun is shining!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! I need rain to make my winter grass grow!


----------



## Baymule

Thanks! I need rain to make my winter grass grow!


----------



## thistlebloom

Yep. Crazy. Three pups indoors!  At least you aren't bored, lol.


----------



## Bruce

She's probably saying "I'm getting too old to deal with overly energetic kids!"



B&B Happy goats said:


> Stay dry if you can BYH , sure is a lot of rain going on the weather radar .


We will! Expecting 4-5" of snow today and tomorrow. It won't be wet until the temp goes above freezing which is not in the 6 day forecast.


----------



## farmerjan

HOLY COW.  I didn't know that lemons got that big.  They almost look like oranges.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Welcome to my world!  I've been canning lemon juice for EVER it seems like.  I've got 1.5 gallons in the fridge that I'll can today.  We have three trees and they out did themselves this year!

Those look like Meyer lemons, which is what I have.  They do get huge - and are full of juice!


----------



## Beekissed

B&B Happy goats said:


> I practiced at what @Beekissed , suggested and what @Baymule suggested....I embarrassed him on front of the hens a



That must have been Bay      I've never advised anyone to embarrass a rooster.    Roosters are not capable of experiencing emotions that complex.


----------



## Beekissed

B&B Happy goats said:


> I thought it was you that suggested tapping  the rooster on the neck like he was getting pecked.?.
> Sorry, must of been someone else, .....anyhow it worked for awhile to make him stay away from me....just happy he caught my arm instead  of my better eye.



Yeah, that was me but it wasn't for embarrassing him.   It was part of a method of escalation that only requires one use the stick for one training session.   If done right, you never have to repeat the lesson.    Was reading on BYC the other day where someone quoted me as teaching folks to carry a stick all the time.   Left me scratching my head....   The whole thing lasts about 5 min. time and you should never have to use a stick again.   

If you just used the tapping, that's likely why it only worked for awhile.   This may help you avoid getting attacked again.   









						Rooster behavior modification
					

Here's something that works and works well if you follow through and do it with attitude:  When is the last time anyone saw one rooster holding another as he walked around doing his daily chores? That doesn't even compute in his brain case...




					www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## thistlebloom

That was a good article @Beekissed . Very similar to being a herd leader to horses. 

Good on you for putting a period on that behavior @B&B Happy goats. And whoa! on those lemons! If those are Meyers you really got a great thing. I love Meyer lemons, but have never seen any that gigantic. They have the best flavor, and I will buy bags of them when they are in season and juice and freeze. I crave it in my water, it's so refreshing in the summer when you've been working hard all day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> Can you freeze lemon juice ?


You definitely can.  I've frozen it in ice cubes plenty of times.


----------



## thistlebloom

I freeze mine in 1 cup amounts in ziplocs. We love it on avocado toast with a little salt. It's what we had for dinner.
Yes,  gourmet cook  here.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

B&B Happy goats said:


> Can you freeze lemon juice ?


Yup, what @frustratedearthmother said.  Ice cubes are a great size for just about everything, especially sun tea in the summer.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> HOLY COW. I didn't know that lemons got that big. They almost look like oranges
> 
> I though the same!





B&B Happy goats said:


> I rather gift that bird to Sophie's memory , than take the time to pluck and clean that young , mean ...nasty...rooster



We don't have to eat them all!   At least he won't attack again.  Plus, I betcha Sophie is laughing right now!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> HOLY COW. I didn't know that lemons got that big. They almost look like oranges.



I was thinking a grapefruit!


----------



## farmerjan

The jersey giant  breed in general is a pretty calm breed.  Not overly aggressive.  But like ANYTHING, there are some exceptions to every generality.  People talk about how flighty leghorns are, yet when I was breeding the standard size S.C. Light Browns, I had hens that would set and raise their own chicks and were easy to handle.  I did handle them more than some, since they were show birds.  My sister was given an egg at a show when she was about 6 yrs old.  It hatched and was a bantam white leghorn pullet.  Taught her to wear a cat harness and walked her all around on a "leash".  But again, the generalities of the breed is that they are more flighty, and more excitable.  I have read several places where people really don't like the delawares, yet I found them to be very good layers and not overly aggressive.  ANY MEAN ROOSTER needs to be disposed of.  Not worth getting hurt like you said.  The only time we somewhat tolerate a mean rooster is in the Old English Games because their origins are based in the fighting birds.  BUT, within the communities that fought their birds, it was an established thing that the roosters did not fight their handlers......only other roosters.  I don't condone fighting chickens, but it was an art back in the day.  There are worse things than fighting roosters.  And if a person had to choose between that and some kind of aggressive behavior towards other people, I'd take the cock fighting any day.  We are humans but even our beginnings had to do with survival of the fittest, and men in general have more of a tendency towards some sort of dominance, protector, being able to fight for what they held dear.  Just like so many talk about having a rooster that looks out for the flock while the hens do the scratching etc....  Nature and natural tendencies.....We have lost so much of the "protector" part of human nature.  Man protecting wife and family, mother protecting kids..... younger protecting older generations....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> wow, they were huge


I would say so!!!



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I was thinking a grapefruit!


Me too!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Can you freeze lemon juice ?


Yep, as others mentioned, we make frozen lemon juice cubes. Drop 1 or 2 of those in your water to chill and flavor it.


----------



## Baymule

I whalloped my one rooster with the feed bucket after he attacked me. I beat him and chased him around the coop swinging that plastic bucket. I was MAD! This morning he was looking at me, I shook the bucket and he jumped up on the roost.


----------



## promiseacres

Our first rooster was a big buff orpington... and my then toddler son would tease him. So of course he got mean in return. Once we were all outside working, my son playing nearby.  Here comes the rooster at a full sprint to get that onery boy. DH grabbed his hammer and threw it tomahawk style... he meant to just deter him but it hit him full on. Rooster got hit, feathers flew and just dropped.  He did get up and limped for a couple of days. He was better after that. But I found him a new home, without kids, Goldie was about the same size as DS.  poor DH thought he had killed him...it still makes me giggle.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sometimes  I have to shake my head at myself...... I had posted that all should be calm when I went out to do the chores this morning...got to the back steps and to my surprise was Sir Rocky the buck was at my neighbors and my gate. I went to the gate and he started talking to me ....so I went to neighbors door with Rocky following me and tapped on the door....she just about fell on the floor in shock looking at Rocky and I standing there together, lol. ...She quicky  brought me a dog leash,  and we walked him back to the area he was in at her house.....the gate was closed and bungie  cord shut .....looked at the far end and saw a open gate, so I brought him in through that end,
My baby boy stood up on his back feet and challenged me with trying to head butt me  !....
we had a talk,   ......  and I backed out of the gate and secured it as he was attempting to open it again....just pretty hard to sell a beautiful boy who gives us 80 percent doe's and is registered, but if he is going to be that way he will be sold.......so much for the "calm" morning


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I talked with my neighbor and we have decided to sell Sir Rocky, it's  time for him to go, neither of us are going to breed doe's  anymore and he is a beautiful  boy.and needs to keep that 80 percent score going,.
After chores I went to the gun and pawn shop with my 12 gauge and did a fair deal, ...got myself a never shot , pearl handled  38 special...if I shot the 12 gauge with the pistol grip I would fall on my butt and end up with a broken hip or loose my hearing in my good ear, this gun feels great in my hand, isn't  heavy  and is a six shooter.
Then off to get feed, ...find hay ...get some groceries...then had a visit with WINSTON    oh my gosh, ten days till he is 8 weeks old and he comes home...We weighed him lol 8 and a half pounds already...he is going to be a trip.
Missy is going to love this little guy, she is acting like a young pup again she is actually  running and playing with the other two pups outside, she hasn't  played or moved that fast in the last year....seeing all 95 lbs of low riding bulldog running and playing is awesome...while Jasmin the standard poodle is beautiful,  she is stubborn, 
 lilly the 3 month labradoodle  is very smart, it only has taken  a little time to get her to ring the bell to go out, she shakes paw, sits, potties on command, lays by my feet and will wait for the invitation  to sit on my lap....I think this whole labradoodle  adventure is going to be very rewarding for myself and the dogs...
And there will be no more doe code after mid February, ......although goat poo is much nicer than dog poo, I am excited for the change to happen. Will sell or process all but three rabbits , probably keep the 11 hens and just process the numbers down to what we need  for eggs, .....then I can reseed the goat area and let it rest for a while.
Yepper that's  the plan as of today ......


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> that's  too funny...not about your son. But that flash of anger when a rooster  attacks....and you strike back .


I don’t mean to hijack the thread but I have a funny picture of our rooster Spike in mid air going after Chris..he’s still a mean bugger...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I talked with my neighbor and we have decided to sell Sir Rocky, it's  time for him to go, neither of us are going to breed doe's  anymore and he is a beautiful  boy.and needs to keep that 80 percent score going,.
> After chores I went to the gun and pawn shop with my 12 gauge and did a fair deal, ...got myself a never shot , pearl handled  38 special...if I shot the 12 gauge with the pistol grip I would fall on my butt and end up with a broken hip or loose my hearing in my good ear, this gun feels great in my hand, isn't  heavy  and is a six shooter.
> Then off to get feed, ...find hay ...get some groceries...then had a visit with WINSTON    oh my gosh, ten days till he is 8 weeks old and he comes home...We weighed him lol 8 and a half pounds already...he is going to be a trip.
> Missy is going to love this little guy, she is acting like a young pup again she is actually  running and playing with the other two pups outside, she hasn't  played or moved that fast in the last year....seeing all 95 lbs of low riding bulldog running and playing is awesome...while Jasmin the standard poodle is beautiful,  she is stubborn,
> lilly the 3 month labradoodle  is very smart, it only has taken  a little time to get her to ring the bell to go out, she shakes paw, sits, potties on command, lays by my feet and will wait for the invitation  to sit on my lap....I think this whole labradoodle  adventure is going to be very rewarding for myself and the dogs...
> And there will be no more doe code after mid February, ......although goat poo is much nicer than dog poo, I am excited for the change to happen. Will sell or process all but three rabbits , probably keep the 11 hens and just process the numbers down to what we need  for eggs, .....then I can reseed the goat area and let it rest for a while.
> Yepper that's  the plan as of today ......


Can you post a picture of Sir Rocky?  So, did I read right?  No more goats at all?  Wow!  Big changes.  We also have a Bulldog..Ruby.  It’s been a long time since she’s acted like a pup, but she does like our pot belly pigs, and follows Portly quite a bit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Can you post a picture of Sir Rocky?  So, did I read right?  No more goats at all?  Wow!  Big changes.  We also have a Bulldog..Ruby.  It’s been a long time since she’s acted like a pup, but she does like our pot belly pigs, and follows Portly quite a bit.


I will most likely  keep two wethers just as pets and to keep things from growin out of control..
....living in a very humid warm climate makes it a constant battle with parasite for the goats, I will see what pictures I have of this black and white,   blue eyed boy who just loves to impregnate our doe's  ...with doe's  80 percent of the time...this guy is gentle with the ladies and courts  them first , he is a riot.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

One whole week of dieting and sugar  deox,,, 

I feel like my old self again !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@fustratedearthmother...you don't  like the way I look ?


----------



## Mini Horses

How is your eye no......haven't seen an update of late.  Hoping all is good.

I think your "look" is "a-peeling".


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> @fustratedearthmother...you don't like the way I look ?


I LOVE the way you look = just amazed that anybody can stick to a diet and sugar detox for a whole WEEK!  My diets last about 45 minutes....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> How is your eye no......haven't seen an update of late.  Hoping all is good.
> 
> I think your "look" is "a-peeling".


They eye is still a bit of a struggle, vision is still bent in it....but dr. said it could take 9 months  to heal B so still doing the eye drops 3x day and taking the pills.....it is what it is, , lol
Thank you for asking


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> I LOVE the way you look = just amazed that anybody can stick to a diet and sugar detox for a whole WEEK!  My diets last about 45 minutes....


It's  like quitting smoking...one day at a time....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> if I shot the 12 gauge with the pistol grip


 I didn't realize it was a pistol grip. Given the kick to the shoulder a "normal" 12 gauge gives, I can't imagine holding one out front and firing it. I'd guess your "butt hand" arm would have to be pretty strong to absorb the kick.



B&B Happy goats said:


> this gun feels great in my hand, isn't heavy and is a six shooter


Swing out barrel or side load? I looked up the pistol you mentioned before. Seemed physically small, I think if I were to buy a handgun "hand fit" would be of primary importance.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> @fustratedearthmother...you don't  like the way I look ?


Far cry from the woman I remember seeing!


----------



## Bruce

Now you can ask Leon to get you a speed loader for your birthday!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> They eye is still a bit of a struggle, vision is still bent in it....but dr. said it could take 9 months  to heal B so still doing the eye drops 3x day and taking the pills.....it is what it is, , lol
> Thank you for asking


Not to be..umm, nosey, or anything, but, if your vision isn’t...tip top..is it a great idea to be shooting a gun right now?  Perhaps close that eye?


----------



## rachels.haven

Aw! How cute. He bought you a herd of goats for Christmas. That's how you know he loves you!


----------



## Baymule

I agree, dust catchers. Cute, sweet thought, but dust catchers. LOL I have told my family and husband, Do NOT get me collectibles. I hate them. Get me a Tractor Supply gift card, something USEFUL.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Christmas  day I had to put one of our dogs down, the other day a rooster went for my good eye....shooting up close when needed isn't  a problem.
> I don't  shoot for sport or practice...only when needed .


Oh, but that’s horrible that you had to put your own dog down....can’t imagine


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> I agree, dust catchers. Cute, sweet thought, but dust catchers. LOL I have told my family and husband, Do NOT get me collectibles. I hate them. Get me a Tractor Supply gift card, something USEFUL.


I got TS gift cards...it was just what I wanted!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Home from auction...didn’t go well...let’s just say...we will only go there to buy a pig to slaughter right away.  We took a bath on the small animals I took, that were raised as my pets...I tried to buy my ducks back from this guy that people said immediately processes everything he buys.  He wouldn’t.  Learned a hard lesson.  But, we still had fun.  We love our road trips..stopped and got wood and 5gal buckets, and ice cream..so romantic


----------



## Baymule

That's tough about your ducks. I look at it as better for me to eat surplus roosters than sell them for a pittance and someone else eats them. It's not for everybody, but I look at it as they had the best life I could give them, I know how they were treated, how they were raised and what they ate. I say a prayer over every one of them.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> That's tough about your ducks. I look at it as better for me to eat surplus roosters than sell them for a pittance and someone else eats them. It's not for everybody, but I look at it as they had the best life I could give them, I know how they were treated, how they were raised and what they ate. I say a prayer over every one of them.


Yes, basically how noramally feel, but I have sooo mnay drakes, we had to downsize for some fighting to stop.   I will definitely be praying for they that part of their lives they are remembering the good times they had...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> That's tough about your ducks. I look at it as better for me to eat surplus roosters than sell them for a pittance and someone else eats them. It's not for everybody, but I look at it as they had the best life I could give them, I know how they were treated, how they were raised and what they ate. I say a prayer over every one of them.


That’s what we were doing with the ducks...but...I have soooo many, and they were getting hurt because of too many drakes...we made a drake den, but then, I was sad that they were confined like that and not allowed out.  Chris ate MANY..we took them to holiday dinners, etc...he is sick of duck...is not like eating chicken, you know?  I tried to sell them on our local internet..no takers.  We took just 3 to an auction right before Christmas and they sold for $7...not a great amount, but I Would been very happy...they sold for $0.75


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> SAME HERE..............
> I like clean uncluttered  space, and preferably  no gifts, .....something useful or needed, is ok


We have friends that ask ALL their relatives for cash...which...personally..we don’t give gifts to adult relatives anymore except parents...godchildren.  But..they said that’s how they pay for vacations....lol...they are very funny...actually our best friends.  But, I’d have a hard time saying to my brother...hey..give me a wad full of bills for Christmas please!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Yay! The countdown begins! Or continues I mean!


----------



## thistlebloom

It's fun and satisfying work though.


----------



## thistlebloom

Too bad about Missy. Sounds like she would work best as an only dog.


----------



## Bruce

I hope you said Hi to Fred and Joyce for me. I really should call them.


----------



## Baymule

You have made the hard decision to downsize to a level that you can manage...… then along came dogs! What's not to love about dogs! This is something that you can do at your physical level. I am happy for you.


----------



## Bruce

I hope it works out for Missy! I'm sure it will be hard to give her up but you'll still have your hands and house full of dogs.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I just finished my third telephone  interview  for Missy, third person sounds perfect, her dog is 11 and has cancer, Missy should fit right in there perfectly., the yard is fenced, no small dogs or children and " she wants Missy to sleep with her " ...good luck hoisting that 90 pounds up onto your bed , lol
> She is coming  today to meet Missy, ....got that girl all showered up and looking pretty, I told her all about Missys  issues so she is onboard with everything.
> Leon is heartbroken, I have explained to him that just like Mel.....you need to do what is best for your animals...not put your emotions first.
> Missy is at a point in her life that "children" , even four legged ones are too much for her.  I could just about get her big ole self into the shower this morning.....she is ready for a new adventure, and so am I.


That must be really hard for you to give them love and send them on...but that’s the ultimate selfless act of love....you’re doing a wonderful thing for those pups..and the people who are lucky enough to get dogs that have been helped by you!!


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully the lady just got busy with something.


----------



## thistlebloom

I agree. Go with your gut.


----------



## Bruce

I think your gut should see how she and Missy get along when she comes to look! I don't think it has enough information yet


----------



## Bruce

Thanks but I prefer taller dogs


----------



## Baymule

When that little something is "talking" to you, it is wise to listen up.


----------



## Baymule

You can't fix stupid, but you sure can laugh at it.


----------



## Bruce

OK, your gut has enough info now!!! 🤦


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sure hope you can find the right fit for Missy!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> I think your gut should see how she and Missy get along when she comes to look! I don't think it has enough information yet


Oh geez...all these inputs...I would be going back and forth with such a big decision...I can’t wait to read more!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> When that little something is "talking" to you, it is wise to listen up.


I try to go with my gut...but I doubt my self a ton because I lack self confidence...I’m getting better though!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Darn it all, stupid people...the woman who was "perfect for Missy" ...who said she had no small dogs and just her 11 year old dog that has cancer ...just sent me texts with pictures  of her sons dog (pit bull)  and four other little dogs under her bed waiting to get in bed with her..that is FIVE dogs ...she said she had ONE .
> It's  difficult  enough to make the best decision  for Missy...listen to my gut !
> Next good candidate  can meet Missy here and if Missy likes them then I will go check out their home myself before I let her go.
> . If someone really wants her in their life then they should agree to that without any problems,


Why would the lady tell you a lie...then send you a picture like that?  It makes no sense??  And please don’t ever give one of YOUR beloved dogs to anyone with pit bull grand pup...I know, I know...stereo type...but..I wouldn’t risk it...not after all the the love you give them!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sure hope you can find the right fit for Missy!


I think we ALL do!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I can attest that this woman will do whatever needs to be done to make sure her charges are placed where it is the best fit for them. I do hope you find the right fit for her.


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> Had a visit today with Fred and Joyce, Fred is working on getting a new phone and hope's to be back to BYH soon.



Glad to hear he is ok.  Miss his posts, so hope that can be "fixed" soon.

Let's see....three days until Winston?   How exciting!   Hopefully the two girls with help teach him he "house rules" and his training will go smoothly.

Missy?  Is she an English Bulldog?   Hmmm. my friend has one, her #3, as she likes them.  Me?  no...not my "style".   But I do hope -- whatever her breed -- you find a perfect fit for her soon.  It would be the perfect situation for everyone.


----------



## rachels.haven

$4 K for a dog? Dang.

I mean, I love my dogs, but that comes across as a little much...realistically speaking. I think it cost us about $1k to keep our mini poodle medical cared and fed and spayed for a YEAR, maybe 18 mo on premium food at a bad over-priced vet. That's a lot of profit they're making from $4K...I mean, we paid between $5 and $6 K for a new car. Maybe if my dog could drive my husband to work would I pay that much


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I like pit bulls and have fostered some great ones... Missy is my own personal girl that I bought four years ago, a pit would not be a good fit for her now.
> People hord, lie and will tell you what they think you want to hear so they get what they want from you, Missy is / was a $2000 dog when I bought her,  they may want her for my small fee to resell her, I really don't  know.
> But she isn't  going anywhere till I see how she reacts to the POTENTIAL  new owner and physically see where she would be living...in person myself.


Well...can, I ask you a tough, perhaps personal question?  I read thinking Missy was a foster...if she was bought to be yours...why regime?  You don’t have to answer, so you can tell me to stick it in my ear...I just thought most of these pups were only with you for awhile...there are sooooo many pa to everyones journals...I don’t get to read allll the way back...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Goodmorning  mini, Winston arrives friday, I think the rules will be pretty easy to follow..lol...all he needs to do is follow the butts ahead of him a do as they do.
> Missy is supposed to be a English / American  bulldog cross, but I can see boxer and vet says mastiff  in her...she is a great girl but has that stubborn  bulldog side to her. .....she will become too much for me to handle  soon....
> My goal with the labradoodles  is to raise potential  service dogs for people who can't  afford the $40 thousand dollars that people are asking for them....they are loveable non shedding  smart  and loyal...easy (so far) to train.
> I sure would  love to help people in need of these dogs at a very affordable  price, Winston cost me $1500,  but  comes from a nice line, I have seen just pet ones for sale and the breeders were asking almost $4 k....nope, sure not paying that kinda money !


Ohhh..we have an English Bulldog and had an American Bulldog...yes they sell for easily $2,000-4,000. We bred our dog twice and sold the pups...it went well.  The other dog is infertile.  The third Bulldog died while trying...it was awful...he was only 2.  Had a heart  attack.    Bulldogs shed terrible!!  Ours stay in the furnished basement, but, our clothes still get wrecked!!


----------



## Bruce

rachels.haven said:


> I mean, we paid between $5 and $6 K for a new car. Maybe if my dog could drive my husband to work would I pay that much


You aren't NEARLY that old! Must have been a "new to us" car!!

Good job with those bunnies Leon!


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> You aren't NEARLY that old! Must have been a "new to us" car!!



It was indeed. Neither ones were bad ones either. One was an asian car that someone traded into a Ford car dealership in a place where no one ever wanted foreign cars and they wanted it gone. You can still get lucky with cars if you do your homework and wait around for good things.


----------



## Bruce

If they drive 110 miles to see her, they are serious prospects. Or do you drive her there since you want to check out the prospective home before agreeing to move her on? Drive out with a dog, maybe come home without a dog.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sound like a good possibility.  If this little gal has a strong personality and understands dogs - it could really work out well for both of them!  Good for you for holding out and waiting for the right fit for Missy!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> If they drive 110 miles to see her, they are serious prospects. Or do you drive her there since you want to check out the prospective home before agreeing to move her on? Drive out with a dog, maybe come home without a dog.



Other than BYH, I only spent a small amount of time with Barb but I have no doubt that if she felt that Mel was not a good fit here, he would have been taken back to Florida.  

Missy will get a good home.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> The girl is 4 foot 9 inches....and excited about a 90 pound companion.,....she sure would feel safe with Missy by her side !


Perfect! She won't have to bend way over to pet Missy like I did. That girl is a tank on relatively short legs.


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't realize Missy was that big but she is the same weight as Maisy.


----------



## thistlebloom

There does seem to be an abundance of flaky people out there. Sorry it's not working out for you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I understand not reading everyone's  journals, they can be long....my answer is this..I .have to be very alpha with Missy at times, she came from a pet store that bought from a puppy mill. Missy was spayed way to early for the size dog she has grown up to be and it has messed her up. Last year I went deaf in my left ear, I have SSD which means I can't  tell where sounds are coming from,  I loose my balance and  have difficulty  now with left side of my body weakness due to a work accident years ago.
> Mssy isn't  adjusting well to my new pups, I can't  pick Missy up to get her in the truck, or shower, at 90 pounds....she doesn't  like the other dogs getting any  more attention , although I tend to Missy first.....
> Missy deserves  to be in a home where  she can be the happiest, she is no longer at her happiest here .
> I don't  put my human emotions before my animals needs....Although it will hurt my heart to part with Missy, I would rather see her in a home that meets her current needs so I can make the changes that I need to make in my life to meet my needs.
> I can't  explaine it to you any better than I just did, you would have to be here a observe  what is going on with the three dogs to understand that when the new puppy , Winston arrives friday that there is a great probability  of  danger with Missy getting jealous  and attacking......I will keep them separated at feeding and such, but I would have to keep my eye on her constantly. Either Winston or Lilly will be trained to be my service dog....
> Simply put, Missy is too much for me now and poses a threat to myself and the other dogs., she deserves a single dog home.


longer than they should for own securities.  But, Muggs was my service dog..and if that’s your next chapter..then...
I completely understand that needs change as your health changes.  That’s to no fault of either of you..it’s just the way it is.  I agree that Missy needs to be where she can get the full love she deserves, and I applaud you for putting her needs first.  Not many people can do that...we tend to keep our pets around longer than we should just for for our own insecurities.  Muggs was my service dog, and if that’s what you need in this new part of your life than you need to let in happen.  He was a great help to me, in so many ways.  I no longer need him like that anymore..but I still need him as my pet, and he’s fine with that too.  I’m glad to hear how selfless you are at all times!  It amazes me!  I’m really blessed to know you!


----------



## Baymule

I am a big believer that the right thing will show up at the right time, be it animal, job, place to live or whatever. God knows what is best for us and will give us the opportunity when the time is right. It is up to us to recognize it and act upon it.


----------



## Baymule

Things will work out. They always do, even when it all blows up in our face, that is still working things out, just not like we expected. You and I have this eternal optimist personality, tempered with a hard dose of reality.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> I pray "that hard dose of reality" doesn't  come into play here ,....


Me too.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well...so much for being optimistic  , I just got a text from the young lady about Missy..
> ."Hey! I am so sorry ! I can't  get the dog because I have to be out of town to take care of my sick nephew. Again I am so sorry"
> Lol, and my dog ate my homework
> My goodness...people crack me up, .....can't  you just say "I changed my mind" , lol......I will keep the ad up, but Missy just may end up staying right here, ...I will adjust things to make it all work to the best of my ability....and deal with issues as they happen..


Seriously...what a dumb excuses...if you want a dog...even if your nephew is sick..you come a different day to get a pet that’s going to be with you the rest of it’s life!!  Ugh!!  Well...I’m glad Missy is not going there!!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> "Hey! I am so sorry ! I can't get the dog because I have to be out of town to take care of my sick nephew. Again I am so sorry"


I guess she's planning to be gone a LONG time taking care of the nephew


----------



## thistlebloom

I love what you said to that Dr.'s office help. I don't understand why they always overbook. It's not like they're an airline or something. I used to have to wait two hours to see my ob/gyn when I was pregnant with Kid#2. I was too meek back then to kick up any dust. Wouldn't happen these days I guarantee it.


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty darn unforgivable. Understandable if some emergency came in and pushed people back but the dog??


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh my go


B&B Happy goats said:


> Went to do our errands then to the eye Dr...last time I went it was over a two hour wait.....this time I waited 40 minutes after checking in , then went to the office person and asked where I was as far as wait time, she said that there were five ahead of me......just then the dr. came around the corner and called his new dog out to come meet a patient he was with...
> I told her that I was going to go home while he played with his dog and might call to reschedule  the apointment... .kindly pass the message on to him please.
> Fortunately  I see my eye surgeon  next week and he can tell me how it is healing. .....
> On the way home we stopped to help a woman who was trying to catch a beagle  who had just been thrown out  on the side of the road, poor thing was  frightened  and wouldn't  come to her, I walked up to him and picked him up and put him in her car so she could get him to a vet, he was covered with ticks, ... no open wounds ...but clearly needed care.
> We need to put this county in our rear view mirror and move, we both are finally certain  we don't  want to be here and need to get our butts moving before its too late for us .....


od..first...what a terrible time at the doctors...next, I can’t believe you had the guts to walk out!!  I would have never been able to do that!!  I would have apologized for taking up the dog’s chair or room in the isle, etc?    and definitely..thank you sooo much for helping the lady with the beagle!! I would have done the same thing!!  Poor thing!!  I didn’t realize there are a lot of ticks down there?  Bugs, yes...ticks...no...?    Well...I hope, at least the end of your day made the other parts made up for the beginning.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe Missy will love Winston. Paris the psycho B!tch who has been an attack dog all her life, fell in love with Sentry, our puppy. So if it can happen with Paris, maybe it will happen with Missy.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> what a terrible time at the doctors...next, I can’t believe you had the guts to walk out!! I would have never been able to do that!!


I'm generally quite non confrontational but in Barb's case after sitting there for 2 hours, not even next in line and then to see the dog issue, I might just have loudly proclaimed so that the doctor and everyone in the place could hear: "My appointment was 2 hours ago, I've been sitting here patiently but if playing with the dog is more important than the patients then maybe the doctor should call me at home when it is my turn and he can wait until I get here".



B&B Happy goats said:


> We shall see how things go friday when Winston arrives here at his new home .


Maybe if all the other dogs see Missy as the 2nd in command after Alpha Barb, things will go fine.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I can't move or lift her and she is sensing it, I fear SHE wants to be the alpha over all of us.....and that won't work at all,


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> .... also mentioned that we are tired of picking up our road as much as we can and certainly can not clean up the entire county by ourselves.
> Hopefully this will get something going ....


Sadly, my guess is what you will get going is a lot of people    No money or people to clean up the roads or they would presumably be doing it already.

I suppose it is possible people up this way are less trashy than those in your area though we do have some that think an open vehicle window is a better place to throw trash out than a trash can or dumpster. You do see stuff on the side of the road and I'm sure some of it blows out of the backs of pickup trucks. 

I once saw someone at a red light open their car window and throw a potato chip bag out. Then there was the AH on the interstate with no moving traffic due to an accident up ahead. Door opened and he emptied his ashtray onto the ground. He's the same guy who actually STOPPED to take a picture of the accident site when we got up to it. I was directly behind him. If I didn't care about my car, his might have been moving without action on his part.

Do you have "Green up day"? Here one day in the spring the state provides green bags and people collect the refuse and leave the bags on the side of the road to be collected.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good luck with the new doc!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> @ Bruce, ...that would be awesome if Missy could posture herself like that with the other dogs and they all get alon.g ..but it still does not change the issues with my loss of strength  on my left side and weakness. I can't  move or lift her and she is sensing  it, I fear SHE wants to be the alpha over all of us.....and that won't  work at all, I do have a apointment  with a new PCP today and will be requesting a referral to a specialist to get some idea of what is going on with the left side of my body...


I went to see a movement specialist when I when on my journey with the seizures.  I also have tremors...which was diagnosed as Parkinson’s....    I am not implying any of those disorders...I am just saying, perhaps metntion a movement specialist?  I had never even heard of one before.  He was very smart and I thankfully only needed to see him once.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I went to see a movement specialist when I when on my journey with the seizures.  I also have tremors...which was diagnosed as Parkinson’s....    I am not implying any of those disorders...I am just saying, perhaps metntion a movement specialist?  I had never even heard of one before.  He was very smart and I thankfully only needed to see him once.


I would also ask your dr to get you in OT for strength in your upper body in that weakened side...it helps a great deal...and they can sometimes come to your home ?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I really like this doctor , she is extremely  thorough....she  had bloodwork  drawn, sent me for x ray's of my neck, shoulder, back, entire spine and head....is setting up appointments for a battery of tests in Gainsville and appointments with a neurologist  and is puzzled by what is going on.,.....
> 
> .....I never knew I could  possibly  be happy to see yellow lines painted on a  street ....we  finally have double no passing lines out on the road and yellow reflective  markers !
> Darn ....."we almost be city slickers"  .........
> can hardly wait to see if I get a reaction from the county commissioners  on the e mail I sent about the trash...
> 
> I realized  today that it's  time for me to sell the goats  before  they kid ... and as many farm animal's  as I can now, ...things are going to be very busy traveling  back and forth for testing .... time to adjust life in general.
> Tommrow  at noon we pick up Winston....puppy breath , sweet puppy breath, can't  wait to see him and share his homecoming  pictures.....  ...have a great BYH  night...


Oh wow...you sure have a LOT going on!  How many people live in your town that you don’t even have a yellow line down the roads?  How far do you have to travel for all the testing?  I understand.  I have a neurologist, oncologist, rheumatologist, movements disorder specialist, orthopedic surgeon, etc....lots of tests....if you the find the RIGHT ones...that all that counts.  Do want needs to be done so you can best take care of yourself.  It’ll all fall into place.  And the new reality will turn out to be pretty darn great too...just read my journal....   I’ll be thinking of you at noon tomorrow...you know, we all want to see a bunch of pictures!!  Enjoy his puppy chow breath and fat little tummy!!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I understand. I have a neurologist, oncologist, rheumatologist, movements disorder specialist, orthopedic surgeon, etc


Duckfarmer you are a mess!    DW only had a Rheumatologist and a Neurologist.



B&B Happy goats said:


> we finally have double no passing lines out on the road


What are the rules on that? In California passing on a double yellow is an immediate offense. In Vermont passing is "not advised" but not illegal. If you cause an accident you will get in trouble.

Glad you love the new PCP! I'm also glad I don't live in an area where one finds needles on the side of the road


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm excited about tomorrows Winston day! 
And I'm looking forward to hearing about your new place when you find it.😍


----------



## Mike CHS

Mel sent a big leg over your shoulder.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm glad Leon put you back on track with your plan.
Hope your animals sell to nice folks and Missy also finds her perfect place.
Can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Mel sent a big leg over your shoulder.


I hope that was a front leg 

Have you been in contact with the man from the trash transfer station Barb?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> Duckfarmer you are a mess!    DW only had a Rheumatologist and a Neurologist.
> 
> 
> What are the rules on that? In California passing on a double yellow is an immediate offense. In Vermont passing is "not advised" but not illegal. If you cause an accident you will get in trouble.
> 
> Glad you love the new PCP! I'm also glad I don't live in an area where one finds needles on the side of the road


Not a mess...I have those doctors...but barely go anymore...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 69010


Oh my gosh!!  He’s soooooo cute and little next to Missy!!  But she looks like she’s being really sweet to him!  I hope he is getting a grand tour!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> He is in his safe place taking a nap.....its  been a very busy day for the boy 😍


Does he have his own blanket, or a bed, or a toy to snuggle yet?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> so I have decided to sell her to her and will deliver her late this afternoon


So you get to swap dogs or is someone making money on the deal (hopefully you since she is getting a breeder).


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> He is in his safe place taking a nap.....its  been a very busy day for the boy 😍




Here is another safe place this afternoon.  The boy alerts off and on all night so he uses the day to catch up on his sleep


----------



## farmerjan

If it works for you then that is what is important.  Glad to see that the dynamics may be better this way.  Jasmin was a spur of the moment offering so not like you were as "into" getting her like with this pup.  And if the lady likes her enough to breed her then that is a plus for all and probably for her well being too.  Glad it worked out like that.  
Sorry about the surgery but that may be the answer to some of your other problems indirectly too. So, if it is fixable, then fix it!!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got a call with the x ray results, ..I have cervical  spine abnormalities  and that's why my left side is numb and tingling, MRI is Thursday, more tests will be done ...and I expect a surgury  is in my near future ...got to get animals down to just the two r FG rabbits and the three dogs and cat, maybe a few chickens.....looks like moving will be on hold also...I wouldn't  be a very good paralyzed person, I can't  sit still long enough for it
> 
> Winston reminds me of Mel...he is laying by my feet and I feel a very calm peaceful  energy from him...so far he is a mellow boy ....Missy is being great and let's him crawl on her....
> Not having Jasmin  here has everyone calm and napping....sure am liking the "new dog group" ...it's  alot more peaceful ...


The dog situation sounds great and I’m very happy for you!!  As for the other...we should chat sometime, if you want...my broken back was due to spinal disorder...so I know a little about this and that....


----------



## Baymule

Haha, I read several pages from Mr. Wilson spraying you with love juice, to picking up Winston, selling Jasmin, having pick of the first litter, x-ray results, spine abnormality and surgery on the near horizon. I laughed out loud on the "peeing yourself in public"   And over the intercom in the grocery store booms: CLEANUP ON AISLE 4, BRING THE MOP AND BUCKET!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I have a condition similar to yours in my neck, though not as bad, and it is my right side rather than my left.  I considered surgery but physical therapy proved satisfactory to lessen the symptoms.  But when it affects the entire left side of your body, something definitely needs to be done!  I hope you can get treatment soon.  We're all rooting for you! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## thistlebloom

Oooh.  Take care of yourself Barb, I hope this gets resolved soon. So sorry for all the health issues


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

So you’re 


B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you STA...surgery  most likely will be required as now it's affecting my leg more as of today, the shoulder  area and back is so much larger than the other side now..... that I am in a rush to get it done before it's  too late....thank you for always for being so kind, ...sorry about your neck problems,I  hope  it won't progres any further


getting swelling that shows up that much?  I’m sooo sorry


----------



## Bruce

I hope the surgeon can get to you soon and patch you up Barb


----------



## Bruce

WHAT??? I can't even imagine what they are thinking ... if they ARE thinking! There is nothing wrong with "They are nice but not quite what we are looking for" if you decide you don't want to buy after looking.


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> I had a family come this morning who purchased  two FG females and are interested in two of the goats....
> another family came and wanted Missy, one pregnant  goat and all my NZ rabbits (doe, buck and 7 kits)  thety spent around  a hour here and said they were going to the ATM to get more money, so I got everything  ready, packed up food for all the " sold" animals and waited......never came back and their phone is shut off now....ya really got to shake your head at people, 😦......what are they thinking ???



I think people like the second group do stuff like that for weekend entertainment. 
I've had that experience selling a mini horse. Gal was "head over heels" in love with him, couldn't wait to go home and get her trailer.... never came back, never answered messages.


----------



## Bruce

You never cease to amaze me Barb! I recognize several people in those photos


----------



## thistlebloom

That's the sweetest thing. What nice pups you have. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> I lifted my feet to take this picture...lol, velcro pupsView attachment 69036


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I always knew you was special!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Wow, Miss @B&B Happy goats!  I never knew that about you.  I knew you to be tenderhearted, with a delightful sense of humor, but now I see there's a woman of steel underneath all of that.  I am proud of you.   If you are willing to do so, I hope you will share a bit more about your life, such as what happened during that period in your life.  (If you don't want to do so, I understand.)

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## rachels.haven

Somehow none of that surprises me. You are a strong woman. The people who know in real life are lucky.


----------



## Bruce

No picture of your new hen "Shadow"?



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> but now I see there's a woman of steel underneath all of that.


I had that sorta figured out before I met her in person, confirmed after.


----------



## Bruce

Any time! I've never had a hen that friendly. Echo used to follow me around but that was only if I was digging in the dirt. She knew goodies happen when the dirt gets moves.


----------



## Baymule

My twisted sister....too bad we live so far apart. Or maybe it’s a good thing-we sure would get in trouble! LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

There was a gal, whose name I don't recall, on TEG years ago that had an injured hen that became a pet. 
She even took her on road trips with her and would post pix of the hen at various stops along the way.  😄

I like your Shadow.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> You could get her a first class ticket to fly up to Vermont .


I don't fly first class, a chicken sure wouldn't!
Looks like a red chicken with a very small comb and wattles to me. Also has an extra toe like a Faverolles. I found this on BYC:
"The 5 toed breeds are silkies, houdans, sultans, Dorkings and faverolles" annnnnd .... she doesn't look a bit like any of those!


----------



## rachels.haven

I like her. She looks very Buff orp/silkie/rir muddle-ish.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> We would either run the state....or be kicked out of it... , either way it would be fun.



I like running the state.


----------



## farmerjan

I would say that she probably has some dorking, with the white legs and the extra toe and single comb, but she is really just a pet chicken.  Hey, friendly is good and if she lays then that's good too.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like she tried to have a crest. Hmmmm...... OK got it! 

She is a Dantan Crested Dorkie!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> his surgery worked as far as the macular repair, but the vision is worse than the last test...oh well , he said to go get a new pair of glasses and see if that helps....


Yep - we went through several prescriptions.  DH's vision changed a lot with both trauma and healing.  My suggestion:  buy cheap glasses because you'll probably need another change in 6 months or so.....sigh.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

oh my gosh!!  What a let down!!  Why would they spend the whole day spending all that time with you...getting your animals ready...and then not come back?  If they call tomorrow..they better have a good excuse...I can see some things can happe...but, a phone call would be the polite thing to do!!  I’m so ray Bar ...Another day of wasted timeand getting high hopes..man, I wish there was some way I could get YOUR goats uo here...I’d do anything to have them, because I know how much they mean to you, and would do the same for you...wish we could put them on a bus?    know anyone coming to PAanyyime soon?  Yeah, I figured not...


----------



## rachels.haven

My husband is trying glasses from Zenni Optical (. Com). You may want to look at them or a similar online glasses place if you do wind up needing multiple pairs of glasses cheap. You do need your prescription, but your eye dr. has to give it to you, so you can do it. I can't say that particular site is good yet, because he just ordered on Friday, but the prices, options, and autonomy impressed him. The concept behind it is good. I am cautious, but his hyper expensive special glasses and lenses with all the luxuries for $175 is unheard of. Usually I think they're over $380 with insurance, so we at least are trying it. Transition lenses was an option, I believe he said.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> oh my gosh!!  What a let down!!  Why would they spend the whole day spending all that time with you...getting your animals ready...and then not come back?  If they call tomorrow..they better have a good excuse...I can see some things can happe...but, a phone call would be the polite thing to do!!  I’m so ray Bar ...Another day of wasted timeand getting high hopes..man, I wish there was some way I could get YOUR goats uo here...I’d do anything to have them, because I know how much they mean to you, and would do the same for you...wish we could put them on a bus?    know anyone coming to PAanyyime soon?  Yeah, I figured not...


I’m dead serious , Barb...I would take your goats sooo fast!  I know they’re history...etc...it would be ideal...if we werent  1,000 miles apart at least....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’ll take your bunnies..we just figured how to ship those....they do well in the cold...and, what about Missy...we have two bulldogs already....I know..you don’t know me, or the family.  So, nevermind on that one..but, I can take all the title stuff that can ease your troubles!


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I wish there was some way I could get YOUR goats uo here...I’d do anything to have them, because I know how much they mean to you,


They aren't very big goats, you could fit a few in the back seat of your car.


Barb, I'm sorry to hear that your vision is worse than last time. I sure hope time will level things out and you'll get stable (your vision, I know you'll never be stable 😁 )


----------



## thistlebloom

rachels.haven said:


> My husband is trying glasses from Zenni Optical (. Com). You may want to look at them or a similar online glasses place if you do wind up needing multiple pairs of glasses cheap. You do need your prescription, but your eye dr. has to give it to you, so you can do it. I can't say that particular site is good yet, because he just ordered on Friday, but the prices, options, and autonomy impressed him. The concept behind it is good. I am cautious, but his hyper expensive special glasses and lenses with all the luxuries for $175 is unheard of. Usually I think they're over $380 with insurance, so we at least are trying it. Transition lenses was an option, I believe he said.



I have a friend who uses Zenni all the time. She likes them, and recommended them to me.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> So now there ya go...that's my story and I'm sticking to it



Thank you for sharing this with me.



B&B Happy goats said:


> but the vision is worse than the last test.



I hope you are able to get your vision figured out and better -- you have been through a lot already and it's time for some good things to happen to you.


----------



## thistlebloom

So now you'll just have to scrape rat parts off your coop walls? 😄


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I hope you are able to get your vision figured out and better -- you have been through a lot already and it's time for some good things to happen to you.


That's for sure!


If the potato "explosions" don't kill the rat, maybe they will inflate it enough that it can't get through the hole.


----------



## thistlebloom

I heard that carbonated sodas were supposed to kill rats because they can't burp.  😂 That's an old one and probably not true. Wouldn't you have to refresh the bait constantly to keep it bubbly? I always wanted to try it, but never had rats. I wonder if mice can burp?


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> That's for sure!
> 
> 
> If the potato "explosions" don't kill the rat, maybe they will inflate it enough that it can't get through the hole.



Then grab it by the tail...and, you know...


----------



## Bruce

I'm surprised as well, sounds like the county is a lot more interested in keeping it a nice place than we would have guessed. There are so many things that need to be done and they all cost money. Something has to be at the bottom of the "to do" list.


----------



## Mike CHS

That happened one year in Pensacola where the temp got down around 10 degrees and stayed there for a couple of days. The hardware stores made a killing.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is supposed to get down to around 16 tonight but start a warming trend tomorrow and on.  We are both wearing winter clothes inside since our HVAC can't keep up with these temps.


----------



## Baymule

I saw on the news where Florida is getting hit with below freezing weather and I thought Oh NO! Barb is gonna freeze her patatootie Off!   We are supposed to have snow and sleet, but it is supposed to warm up immediately to above freezing and keep raining.

@Mike CHS I hope it warms up for you and Teresa. I would love a wood burning heater, but there is no room to put one.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am going to bed with silk long John's on ...10 degrees and I m stuff and frozen solid ....
> Is it cold up there at your place ?


We always wear long under around her...but ours aren’t silk....aren’t you fancy?


----------



## Bruce

20°F this morning at 6, warmer than expected. 
But I'm not putting that out for comparison, y'all down in Florida aren't prepped for such cold temperatures as Barb said. No 6" walls, double or triple pane windows, R-40 in the attic of older homes. I would HOPE that new homes are built that way though, for energy saving in the summer so the A/C isn't on 24x7. They would be far better able to deal with the rare sub freezing temps.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Here is a web site that sells silk undergarments for women: https://wintersilks.blair.com/


----------



## Jesusfreak101

uhh dang nope i am good we only got down in to 37 last night i dont even think we gotten below 28 this winter so far and i am perfrectly happy with that. not sure i could handle cold cold weather. it is suppose to rain all day today and currently in the 40s range i refuse to go out until it warms abit more or stops raining which i doubt lol. i need either warmer clothes or more clothes that fit me most still dont after givng birht i guess i have to give my body more time then a month to get to fit in to all my jeans....  i am going to have to investgate these silk long johns they sound comfortable


----------



## thistlebloom

I feel for you southerners who are getting our winter. Like Bruce said, you aren't set up for those temps. But please don't send us your summer weather, because I would flat die. 

They also make Merino wool long johns which are thin and sleek, but very warm. I have three tops I bought at Costco that are 100% wool, but absolutely no itch factor. 
Kid#1 gets Merino wool tops and bottoms every year for Christmas. But he spends all day outside.
Kid#2 hates winter, and cold weather but so far refuses to wear long johns.  😄
Obviously he got his weirdness from his fathers side of the family.


----------



## thistlebloom

Ok Barb, I'll do that. I'm getting the dog team hitched now. I may not make it there till spring has arrived. Hope you understand.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> It is soooooooo cold....we had some outside hoses freeze but no bursting...poor dogs don't want to go out either.
> I THOUGHT this was the sunshine state, lol..


Well Barb, you DO know that the coldest winter weather comes when there is no cloud cover!


----------



## Baymule

Yesterday was cold and rainy all day. I "suited up" in flannel lined jeans, long sleeved thermal shirt, sweat hoodie and Carhart coat over that, plus blanket lined leather gloves. Keeping moving, feeding animals and doing outside chores, I stayed fairly toasty warm. Then I came in and took all the layers off, hung over chairs to dry out. LOL We got another inch of rain, in a slow drizzle that all soaked in. January has been weirdly warm, but we still have February to go, that is usually our coldest month.


----------



## thistlebloom

We are also weirdly warm. I had my insulated overalls, and a lightweight wool tshirt on with my barn coat over. (wool sox, insulated snow boots). I was cleaning pens and loading the manure the melting snow has exposed onto my PooBarge sled and draft horsing it down to my winter dump site. Worked up a sweat and shed the coat, got all drizzled on and wet, but didn't get cold till I came in the house and sat still for a few minutes. Sometimes a girl has trouble finding the right temperature.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Nope not fancy at all, the silk  ones keep the body warmer, aren't  bulky and don't  cause you to sweat and then have dampness againstt the skin.......ahhhhhh grasshopper you can move better in lighter clothing than bulky clothing...try some, they are great


Sounds good..right now I use the marianna wool...times two...not every day, but a lot of days you have to double up on the long johns too!  It’s pretty warm today..started out at 29*...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not jealous I wore shorts and a t-shirt and was still hot...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Shorts weather again i am spoiled this is why we southerners cant deal with cold that you northerners can we aren't use to it never gets that cold.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

How are you holding up with your ailments?  Are you still having weakness on one side?  I hope you are getting better.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## thistlebloom

That's so cute. 
The laughy emoji was for the puppy pose, not for your left side issues. 
Hope the goat prospects are a good fit.


----------



## thistlebloom

I love it!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank  you STA , I went and had the MRI Thursday and will see the Dr. Tuesday for the results. Sure can't  say it's  comfortable,  my left side of my body is not working with my right side at  all, just weakness and definitely  nerve pain.
> Got some people coming  to see the goats tommrow,  will see if I think they are suitable  for my girls...and can give them a good home.
> Thought you may like to see how Lilly and Winston are getting along......View attachment 69239."...puppy love "


That must make your heart smile to see them play like that!!  Please keep me/us posted on what happens with the goats, and most definitely, how you are feeling.  I know, on my part..I don’t ask a lot of the times because I don’t want to make you sad if you’re feeling good that day, or, maybe you just don’t feel like talking about it...but We are all thinking about you


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thought you may like to see how Lilly and Winston are getting along......


Pretty well I'd say! How is Missy dealing with them?


----------



## rachels.haven

Not sure whether to wish you good luck or bad luck on those sales then, so good luck where you need it most.


----------



## thistlebloom

Pinging kids are my favorite. Mom used to let us diaper them and bring them in the house until they got a little too rambunctious. Favorite memories. I'm glad you are at least getting fewer animals. Do you still have Missy advertised?


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure of what I would do in that situation but I know it's not going to be an easy call.  Hugs from us to you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sold my favorite  pregnant  girl Blossom, the mother of the two other pregnant doe's that are left. ..Sold four rabbit's  and if no more reply's by tomorrow  evening then the girls will kid here...have to admit I am looking forward to baby goats pinging around off everything, that's  always good for a giggle and a smile. , hope everyone  had a great day ...and a better evening


I’m glad everyone is selling for you....that takes stress off...it would be nice to see the goat kids...but hopefully they will sell quick for you too!  Please be taking care of yourself!!  As long as you don’t go ‘pinging around’ with the goaties too!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> if not , well I would have to take care of it and eliminate the problem ☹


I hope it doesn't come to that. Missy, be a nice girl to the kids! You can show them the ropes of living with Barb and Leon.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I took the ad off CL on the goats for sale, I had texts at ten last night...people are kinda inconsiderate  and my patience  are gone....so we have the two wethers, Miss Piper and the two doe's  that will be kidding in early Febuary....that's  how it's  going to stay until kids are on the ground, lol...the two wethers  are moved to the other goat area so the girls can relax...all is good other than Missy being in " a snit" when I am giving the other two pups any attention.....she better smarten up and get with the program., the pups are here to stay !


I’m really missing the dog we lost over the summer, her name was Scraps...when she was a pup she looked scrappy...but she turned out to be the see dog ever.  She was an olde English bulldog.  But she was tall and lanky, not short and Short  like most.  She was 12 1/2 when she passed, very old for a Bulldog...she knew hoe to handle my seizures, she loved me so sweet..she loved to go for rides in the race car around our race track.  I told Chris this weekend that I have been looking for a pup like her... hmmm....problem is, there’s just no guarantee what you’ll get...but there’s a really pretty gal for sale, only four hrs away....


----------



## Bruce

Meet in the middle!


----------



## Bruce

Well then Ducks will just have to come to you


----------



## Bruce

I suggest you take her to the PO so they can calculate proper postage


----------



## Bruce

Geez Barb, if not wiping his feet is the only issue i'd say you got a heck of a dog there!


----------



## Bruce

I guess the cat isn't bothered by the pups!


----------



## Baymule

I have the same philosophy about getting along. Paris gets a pass, but she does pretty good. Once upon a time we had a house chicken. She was the last chick out of a brood hatched out st the cow pasture. The donkeys had stomped them all but one. It was midnight, pouring rain, we were out checking on the cows and BJ insisted on bringing her home to save her from the donkeys. We put her in a cage in the kitchen while we were gone to work. I let her out when we got home. At the time we had 3 dogs and 2 cats, I let them in and they all ate out of the same big bowl. Enter Little Chicken. She stood in the center of the bowl, pecking the nose of anyone that dared to take a bite, until she ate her fill and got down. It was funny watching a ring of hungry dogs and cats stood down by a half grown chicken.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> No, puddy cat loves the dogs we have and naps with them....like I said " everybody has to get along if they are going to live here" lol


I guess I can't live there, puddy cat didn't seem real interested in visiting with me


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> He dosen't  pay much attention  to anyone other than leon and the other animals Bruce...don't  take it personally


Not even the alpha human?? You must feel slighted.


----------



## thistlebloom

That neurosurgeon better be able to fix you!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope you get fixed!  (wait - that sounded weird, lol)  Hope you feel better and that the neurosurgeon puts you right again!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> The good news , I qualify  for medical marijuana...lol, ..back to the 1970's.....oh how history repeats  itself



Yeah, but now you can be legal.   Back in the day...….I had a "garden" snicker, giggle


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Now Bay and BB - I'm surprised at you two!  All this talk of cannabis and gardens and such.... 

Well, I NEVER!  (drove past a taco bell, lol)


----------



## Baymule

Jack in the Box wasn't too bad either. And it stayed open all night.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ALL of the above!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> We certainly lived in the " good ole days


We did, didn't we!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> We certainly  lived in the " good ole days





frustratedearthmother said:


> We did, didn't we!


Hold on there a minute! We ain't dead yet! Maybe not hitting the Taco Bell or Jack in the Box, but still kicking!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> We ain't dead yet


OH heck no - just reminiscing....


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

B&B Happy goats said:


> BACK TO THE COUNTRY. ...AGAIN,  .....i guess, i have found home again, where my heart is happy and my interaction with humans are by my own choice. The best part of being retired is living life the way you want to ....instead of the way you need to live.... we found our place "in the middle of nowhere" , surrounded  by cows, goats, and all kinds of farm animals, ... with the human homes far enough away....and in the middle of it all was a sign that said ...for sale.... To me it was heaven, i could live around all the animals, watch them and enjoy them ,  I didn't  even have to get up and feed  any of them,... fantastic !  ...For my husband...he looked at me like i was a total nut case and promply said...they don't  even have internet here, WTH  are you thinking, we are too far away from stores, and there is alot of work to do here, OMG...are you serious ? And two years later, we are happier than ever....we have our ND goats, chickens, rabbits, two dogs and a very brave cat....my husband freaked at the thought of getting goats, now when i am looking for him, and he appears to be among the missing, i look out the window and find him sitting with the goats, patting, giving them a treat and talking with them, ....a love affair with goats has developed  for him...and that makes me happy.


Welcome back... This is the life for use. nothing else comes close... hope to hear from you more.


----------



## Hens and Roos

for your upcoming appointment!


----------



## Bruce

Too much Barb!!!!! I sure do hope things can be repaired quickly


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have a apointment with a Neurosurgeon STAT, to see if I can be fixed, ...



 Miss @B&B Happy goats, gosh, I really hope the surgeon can see you soon, and that he can get you fixed up!


----------



## rachels.haven

Dang, I would get those Nz rabbits if I were set up for them outside. My parents have raised rabbits for over 30 years now and NZ are the best mothers (sometimes aggressive and protective), fastest growers, healthiest, heartiest, best meat to bone ratio. Californians were dopey and got too big (but were easy to handle and friendly if you could lift them out the cage door), but they were second best, and terminal crosses of the two breeds created the best of both worlds. 
Rabbits make me itchy and sneeze, but home bred and grown rabbit brined for 24 hours and cooked to perfection is great. And if all else failed, I could make an itchy car ride to "Grandma's house" for a visit and give my dad back some of his favorite breed of buns and their cages. I think they mainly have pedigreed show lines mini rex and rex/nz crosses now. New Zealands were their favorite. Some of the high quality lines have bunnies built like bricks and about as heavy. I'm surprised people are flaking on you for them. Are rabbits not "cool" anymore?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> Supposed to have a guy come around 6:00 today for all the NZ rabbits.....time will tell if this one shows up
> Had to worm the dogs today as my poop eater Lilly had some in her poo, I had wormed them on the 13th of this month with regular dog wormer, so this time I used safe guard and will do the three days as was recommended  on a dog site. At least this will get a better kiil of more types of worms....maybe she will stop eating the nasty poo after she is cleaned out


Muggs ate his poop when he first came to us. I tried everything!  Even that stuff you put in the food to make the poop yucky smelling.   It didn’t work. Eventually I just went out and scolded him if he did it. Then I just took him in as soon as he pooped. I realize that’s not an option for you. Anyway much later I read they eat poop if they are missing a mineral in their diet. I have no clue if it’s true. Muggs was new and he stopped a few weeks after getting him. Maybe it was better dodge food in his case?  I’m not saying give her better dog food. I’m absolutely certain your animals get top of the line!!! But, perhaps give her some cooked veggies? At any rate. Good luck with this issue. It’s certainly not fun. ;(.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

rachels.haven said:


> Dang, I would get those Nz rabbits if I were set up for them outside. My parents have raised rabbits for over 30 years now and NZ are the best mothers (sometimes aggressive and protective), fastest growers, healthiest, heartiest, best meat to bone ratio. Californians were dopey and got too big (but were easy to handle and friendly if you could lift them out the cage door), but they were second best, and terminal crosses of the two breeds created the best of both worlds.
> Rabbits make me itchy and sneeze, but home bred and grown rabbit brined for 24 hours and cooked to perfection is great. And if all else failed, I could make an itchy car ride to "Grandma's house" for a visit and give my dad back some of his favorite breed of buns and their cages. I think they mainly have pedigreed show lines mini rex and rex/nz crosses now. New Zealands were their favorite. Some of the high quality lines have bunnies built like bricks and about as heavy. I'm surprised people are flaking on you for them. Are rabbits not "cool" anymore?


They are here... I have 32 and counting!!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol people are crazy....8 rabbits, purebred NZ for $55 ..and I can't get them sold....


Glad to read your last post saying they are moving north. I've not priced rabbits but I would think $7 each wouldn't be out of line. If I understand things, that includes the doe?


----------



## rachels.haven

Sweet!


----------



## thistlebloom

That was fast!!


----------



## Bruce

😁


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> 😁


For once, Bruce is speechless.


----------



## Jesusfreak101




----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry.  You take the best of care of your animals and I know this breaks your heart. 💔


----------



## thistlebloom

Terrible, terrible. So very sorry to see you lose your girl and her babies that way.  

You've been on my mind lately. Miss seeing your posts.


----------



## rachels.haven

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mike CHS

Loving thoughts sent your way.  I know how that impacted you.


----------



## Bruce

That is very sad and traumatic for all.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Yes Barb, I’m very sad this happened.  Sending hugs and care


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry...


----------



## Baymule

💔 Sorry about Bella.

Glad you came through the storm ok. What is the latest about your eye?


----------



## thistlebloom

Stay in, be safe.

Happy your road got cleaned up! They must know better than to mess with you.


----------



## Mini Horses

So very, very sorry about Bella.  I know the pain.    

Here's hoping your spinal issues can be resolved without more damage.   You deserve a break from these issues!!


----------



## Bruce

Sorry to hear about your eye, we all were hoping for normal vision not prescription glasses that won't touch the wavy lines issue. 

Don't trip over the dogs!


----------



## Baymule

There has to be a bright spot about your eye....I know! Become an artist! Paint animal pictures. Haha what about painting zebras, all wavy and squiggly? Name it Distorted Zebras, stick it in an art Gallery for $8000. Some damn fool would buy it! You could paint a whole Distorted series, art collectors would scoop them up. You’d be rich!


----------



## Bruce

Paint things as your eye sees them and show that to the doctor.


----------



## thistlebloom

My dad had macular degeneration and he said the same thing - everything was leaning sideways and wavy. 
He learned to compensate, but I'm sure it's unpleasant and awkward to say the least.
I hope your spinal issues are reversible.


----------



## thistlebloom

Good girl Missy! That's great that everyone is being so compatible.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Nice brisk Florida morning here


Nice brisk Vermont morning here -13°F. Temp rose all day though and will continue up to around freezing tomorrow afternoon ... when we get another 2" of snow on top of the 18" we got Friday.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Edit...the wing trim didn't work...he's s back


Bummer!


----------



## Baymule

Is there a pot of rooster and dumplings in your near future?


----------



## thistlebloom

Did you trim both wings? You don't want to make them balanced. One trimmed wing should keep them from getting any height. 
But I like your second option. 😁


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> We gave the three dogs a outside shower today, Missy was so good !  She has been great with the pups and all are getting along super. !
> Someone  just texted me and asked if Missy was still available...I read it to leon and we both said NO at the same time...Missy isn't  going anywhere,  she is still ....and always will be our girl !


Wow!!  That’s great!!  I’m happy that things worked out for you all!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Geez, i


Bruce said:


> Nice brisk Vermont morning here -13°F. Temp rose all day though and will continue up to around freezing tomorrow afternoon ... when we get another 2" of snow on top of the 18" we got Friday.
> 
> 
> Bummer!


  Geez, I thought  our 10”, 1” and 5” was bad...rough weekend for us both...ugh


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Come on Beth we so want pictures of your sweet baby or babies


----------



## Mini Horses

Hoping all goes smooth and ends well!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> This goat is going to ride Doe Code all the way to the Opera  ...one minute she is panting and breathing like she is seriously  getting this going , the next she is eating hay or stretching her back...looks like she is just getting ready to be ready , when she is ready and on and on.....watching monitor  and now she is taking a nap 🙄🥴


My girl Busty ate a head of lettuce right in the middle of birth...we were not sure what was going on...good luck!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Soo?  Any news our your dear Beth? Or are you still sleeping because she had you up all night with a great kidding?!


----------



## Bruce

You KNOW the doe code Barb. She'll kid starting 2 minutes before you HAVE to leave in the morning.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> You got that right Bruce ! ...I don't  want to be a hour away but ....we are still going early in the morning, hope to be back by 1:00....she is eating up a storm and acting like nonthing is going on....I think in my next life I will have sheep  they don't  seem to be as persnickety  !


Didn’t they used to give women an enema or castor oil to induce  delivery?  Perhaps it’s the same..  just Kidding


----------



## Baymule

Last heard from you at 11:38 (my time) and 1:00 has come and gone. So what's the news? Still Infernal Doe Code?


----------



## Bruce

Ah Barb, Beth failed on the Doe Code she should have had babies when you weren't home and it was very inconvenient! 

Good news I guess on your health? What a mess, I hope they fix you up once they get started.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m happy you got some answers at your appointment.  Happy you got home safely.  Happy you can try to wait until it’s a safer time with hospital care!!  I hope the traction helps relieve pressure...just don’t hang upside down too long...you see stars!  Good luck with Beth tonight..I hope you get to sleep, her too.


----------



## Baymule

I don’t blame you for not wanting to be in a hospital right now. You’d have to take a bath in Lysol and drink a gallon of vodka to disinfect your innards!


----------



## thistlebloom

Hmmm...I see potential for some confusion around here...  😁

Congratulations on a safe birth and two healthy, handsome kids!


----------



## rachels.haven

BABIES FINALLY!!!

So...will you be um...banding...um, Mike and Bruce and keeping them with the other wethers then?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Mike looks like his mom and Bruce looks like daddy Rocky.....


So that means I'm the black and white one?


----------



## Bruce

😊


----------



## Jesusfreak101

morning so so sorry


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Baymule

So sorry. With the highs and joys comes the lows and grief. I’m so sorry that you lost your precious little one.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## thistlebloom

So, so, sorry, what a sad thing.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I'm so sorry for your loss.   It seems like you have had more than your share of bad luck lately. I hope you will be able to get a break from it all.


----------



## thistlebloom

I just made chicken soup last night also! I put garlic in, (but not a quarter cup!) and an entire onion and turmeric. We do garlic tea frequently too and I make fresh salsa with lots of garlic and onion. We probably smell terrible and are so nose blind from it all that we can't tell. Good thing we aren't super social.
Hope you can kick that chest cold before it gets ahold of you.


----------



## Bruce

Butternut squash and caramelized onion soup here tonight. First time, I'll see if DW and I live through it 
I'm not sure I can actually agree that the onions are caramelized though, they are baking in the oven with their little garlic buddies.


----------



## Bruce

Well a guy's gotta eat!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

B&B since you had goats for along time(anyone else can chime in on this question as well) have you ever seen a goat with a rumon that doesnt really show high when they eat? my new goat (feb 9) is 7 and her rumon doesnt expand much even after eating all the hay, alfalfa, and foraging and some grain. i take another picture of her tonight to show yall what i mean but i guess i might have been use to my other goats always looking huge an fat when their rumon was full.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

that makes me feel better. i have watched her stuff her face but had not seen a change was driving me crazy. she nubian/toggenberg and her kids 3/4 nubian and 1/4 toggenberg. they dont show rumons either.


----------



## Baymule

Something else good to go in your soup is fresh ginger. It will open up your head!


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> Something else good to go in your soup is fresh ginger. It will open up your head!



I make hot tea with fresh ginger it's very warming. I'll put it in the next batch of chicken soup!


----------



## thistlebloom

I have a feeling he's going to keep you on your toes!


----------



## Bruce

Mike should be ashamed of himself!!!


----------



## Baymule

What a little stinker!


----------



## thistlebloom

So you are going to open B&B Happy Dog Rehab soon?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> then the person took off with the pup and the money.


 I wish very bad things to happen to that person.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> I hadn't  mentioned it yet but I have had my neighbors 6 month old puppy here at our place for a few days...this is the SAME puppy that she bought on impulse  when I bought Winston. I didn't  say anything to her at the time, but I knew at a minimum  I would at least be grooming him.
> Well ....she kept him in a playpen during his inside time, and when he was allowed out of it he ran amuck , doing as he wished, peeing, pooping and completely out of control inside... and paid no attention when you called him from outside.
> Finally she asked leon if I would come see her if I got a minute ( same morning as the goat got under the shed) ....when I went to see her she burst into tears telling me that Boomer had to go, he was too much for her to deal with. ...Soooooo long story short Boomer came home with me and entered "Barbs boot camp"  that hot mess of a pup went from running the show to point zero within a hour....he got crate trained, learned to walk on a leash. , eat and drink when I gave it to him ..and go potty when I told him to.. ..in less than 24 hours. All he needed was a leader, ( he is a  shih poo, )  he is a smart little guy who just needed direction.
> I am happy to say that today we delivered him to a family where  the dad is a wounded vet, mom works part time ...and they have a five year old daughter . They had been looking for a small dog and found one , went and picked him out and  paid the person $400 as a deposit ....then  the person took off with the pup and the money..!
> ..she was the first person to respond to my ad,.. and I had that gut feeling that this was going to be perfect and it was !
> What a wonderful  experience,  my neighbor is happy, ...the new family is thrilled and Boomer has a family that loves him, a fenced in yard and the heart of a little five year old who is in love with him.
> I explained  to her exactly how to train him and she "gets it" ...he is in good hands now and his story has a happy new beginning...
> And I can definitely say THANK HEAVENS THAT'S  OVER .....that was a intense 48 hours of being up that pups butt and turning him around,....but he  succeeded,  !!! he sat quietly on my lap, sat by my side and walked along  my side like he was in the Westminister Dog show strutting his stuff proudly.
> He is going to be a good dog and a little girl is in love with her new best friend...


You are amazing at trying dogs!  I’m so glad you were able to help your neighbor, and that nice family!  Great job...once again Barb!


----------



## Baymule

Barb, you have a good heart. Everybody here knows that.


----------



## Bruce

At least you are big and visible to the people who might not immediately recognize that you aren't barreling along at 10 MPH over the limit like everyone else.


----------



## Baymule

Be careful and watch out for crazies. We finally have a sunny day, not raining!


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> *Be careful and watch out for crazies.* We finally have a sunny day, not raining!



Wait a minute - isn't that us?


----------



## Bruce

Yep, easy for the BYH members to find a crazy ... as long as they have a mirror.


----------



## Baymule

Have a beautiful day! It’s sunny here, cold, but sunny. Going outside to do stuff.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## thistlebloom

Oh that is tough. I'm so sorry. Better that way then to wait for something terrible to happen. You made sure she was happy at the end. I understand the hard choice you had to make. I think you made the right call.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am so so sorry B, you did the right thing foe her, i better it was hard for her during those episodes.


----------



## Bruce

Horrible decision you had to make.


----------



## Baymule

That was a hard decision to make. In your typical fashion, you make those decisions where other people would dither about, unable to suck it up and do what needs to be done. Missy was your baby, I know you loved her. Nobody could have tried any more that you did. You could see this going bad and going fast so you did what you had to do. She was in your arms, she had a happy truck ride and she went to sleep wrapped in your love.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm certain the overall decision was hard.  It has been coming on for a while.   But she was loved and she knew it!!   You did what was inevitable, just kind and loving.


----------



## farmerjan

New life rising from the ashes of one lost.  You did what was right for all concerned and did it with love and respect for her.  Now you have new babies, and a better life for the dogs that you have there, and peace of mind that she would not be in a bad situation or able to hurt someone else.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh Barb...you have to be one of the strongest, but most unselfish women I know.  From knowing you this long, and reading your journal... I can understand why Missy needed to go to doggy heaven.  I can only prayer that if I were ever in your shoes, I would have the strength..and the fore-site to do the right thing for everyone involved.  I’m glad she has a wonderful spot in the yard, since will always have a wonderful spot in your heart.  I’m thinking of you and Leon...and the pups, as you ‘find your new normal’....


----------



## Jeff n Jenny

Mike CHS said:


> Funny how getting animals changes things and people..


I learn so much from animals, about life (with its strengths and fragilities), about myself (individually), and others/us collectively.
Rarely, if ever, have I seen deliberate meanness in animals. I am suspicious that what behavior that has resembled meanness was my misunderstanding. For example, a ram is a ram. And sometimes, when I have allowed a situation to develop poorly, I acquired more education about rams, conducting research in the school of hard knocks. I'm glad I wrestled and played dodgeball in my youth, lol.
I find myself at times wishing to see more of the compassionate and cooperative behaviors in people while recognizing my own ability to better demonstrate those virtues.


----------



## Hens and Roos

have a nice day!


----------



## farmerjan

Jeff n Jenny said:


> I learn so much from animals, about life (with its strengths and fragilities), about myself (individually), and others/us collectively.
> Rarely, if ever, have I seen deliberate meanness in animals. I am suspicious that what behavior that has resembled meanness was my misunderstanding. For example, a ram is a ram. And sometimes, when I have allowed a situation to develop poorly, I acquired more education about rams, conducting research in the school of hard knocks. I'm glad I wrestled and played dodgeball in my youth, lol.
> I find myself at times wishing to see more of the compassionate and cooperative behaviors in people while recognizing my own ability to better demonstrate those virtues.



I have to disagree about seeing deliberate meanness in animals.  I see it often and it is not a misunderstanding.  I have had cattle that had horns that would purposely hook another animal with their horns while they were at the feeders because the horned one wanted that space; only to see them 5 minutes later go and purposely hook that same animal after it has moved to another spot that is in no way threatening to the horned one.
  I have a longhorn heifer with a very nice set of horns that does not use them on any of the others in the field.  Even my son mentioned that when he brought her home from pasture that she never used them in the pen or in the trailer on anyone else.   It is in the animals disposition.  Have roosters that will go out of their way to fight other roosters.  Out loose, through the wire, constantly.  Establishing a pecking order is one thing.  To constantly go after an animal after that has been established is another.   And once a chicken has drawn blood, they are most canalbalistic things there are.

Had a dog that would only attack and kill the chickens and ducks when I was gone.  Would watch them walk right by her when I was home, and they were all loose in the yard.   Totally ignore them. Drove up the road and parked, snuck back down and watched her deliberately stalk and kill 2 hens and leave them and go for another.  IN THEIR OWN PEN.  I had spent weeks working with her and she had seemingly gotten past the chicken killing.  Then made sure they were penned so  not a temptation out running around in front of her loose.  Then found a couple dead in their pen, first blamed a coon we were having trouble with; caught it and some more dead. So finally thought it might be the dog again. 

Had a donkey that hated the other donkey.  They had come together but once they had space in a bigger field, and the cows in there, the one would constantly run the other off the rolls of hay.  We would put out 3-4 rolls at a time and watch the one run the other off every roll.  Didn't matter which roll the one went to, the other would come flying with teeth bared and run it off.  This would go on for hours.  Took to putting hay in different areas so that they could not be seen from one to another so the one would get a chance to eat.  Soon took the one being chased out and put in another field, then the aggressive one would start running off a couple of specific cows from the rolls.  Just outright meanness.  Finally got rid of him. Yes, he was gelded so not like an intact male that was making his "claim" as a stud. 

There are many instances of animals being protective of others,  but don't ever think that there are not animals that are downright bad dispositioned and mean.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> we have a KC duck who is sitting on a nest of fertile chicken eggs,


Good thing you don't have a pond where she can try to teach the chicks to swim!


----------



## Jeff n Jenny

farmerjan said:


> I have to disagree about seeing deliberate meanness in animals.  I see it often and it is not a misunderstanding.  I have had cattle that had horns that would purposely hook another animal with their horns while they were at the feeders because the horned one wanted that space; only to see them 5 minutes later go and purposely hook that same animal after it has moved to another spot that is in no way threatening to the horned one.
> I have a longhorn heifer with a very nice set of horns that does not use them on any of the others in the field.  Even my son mentioned that when he brought her home from pasture that she never used them in the pen or in the trailer on anyone else.   It is in the animals disposition.  Have roosters that will go out of their way to fight other roosters.  Out loose, through the wire, constantly.  Establishing a pecking order is one thing.  To constantly go after an animal after that has been established is another.   And once a chicken has drawn blood, they are most canalbalistic things there are.
> 
> Had a dog that would only attack and kill the chickens and ducks when I was gone.  Would watch them walk right by her when I was home, and they were all loose in the yard.   Totally ignore them. Drove up the road and parked, snuck back down and watched her deliberately stalk and kill 2 hens and leave them and go for another.  IN THEIR OWN PEN.  I had spent weeks working with her and she had seemingly gotten past the chicken killing.  Then made sure they were penned so  not a temptation out running around in front of her loose.  Then found a couple dead in their pen, first blamed a coon we were having trouble with; caught it and some more dead. So finally thought it might be the dog again.
> 
> Had a donkey that hated the other donkey.  They had come together but once they had space in a bigger field, and the cows in there, the one would constantly run the other off the rolls of hay.  We would put out 3-4 rolls at a time and watch the one run the other off every roll.  Didn't matter which roll the one went to, the other would come flying with teeth bared and run it off.  This would go on for hours.  Took to putting hay in different areas so that they could not be seen from one to another so the one would get a chance to eat.  Soon took the one being chased out and put in another field, then the aggressive one would start running off a couple of specific cows from the rolls.  Just outright meanness.  Finally got rid of him. Yes, he was gelded so not like an intact male that was making his "claim" as a stud.
> 
> There are many instances of animals being protective of others,  but don't ever think that there are not animals that are downright bad dispositioned and mean.


You're right. It's been a while since I had chickens. 
I used to get 100 barred rocks each year to raise. The mean ones got dinner invites first.
I agree with your observations and opinions. 
What I was trying to express is that if an animal has an unknown injury let's say a pinched nerve, it will be more aggressive. 
When I say mean, I think of willful malice. The scheming to cause harm. 
I got a friend back in Montana who is a vet and critter chiropractor. She tells stories of the transformation from mean to mellow from an adjustment. Diet/nutrition makes a difference too. 
Just because an animal is eating doesn't mean it's nourished. So lots of variables.
Is a snapping turtle mean, hungry, or trying to protect itself? I'm glad one couldn't chase me if it wanted to 
We observe behavior and conclude this one is "mean" without understanding the reason for the behavior.
I was trying to make a contrast between malicious intent and misunderstood behavior.
I guess I didn't do so good. 
I've known wolves to go take a hibernating bear out of its den and shred it. Territorial competition? I don't know. It sure looks mean to me -


----------



## farmerjan

I totally agree that if an animal is hurting, it will exhibit behavior that it may not do otherwise.  And for the most part, I do not think most animals are mean.  But there are some that are just "bullies" like that one cow I had, that would purposely use her horns.  By the way, we dehorned her and when she tried to use her "horns" that were no longer there, she got a real comeuppence..... and then she quit trying.  She did it purposely.  She is still in the herd so I know for a fact that she was just being a mean bully;  just because she could. 
Snapping turtles are just obeying what nature programmed into them for food needs.   They are naturally a predator, and if caught will try to snap anything close enough so that they might get loose to go back to just being a turtle. 
Had a dairy farmer with a registered cow that he used to have a vet chiropractor for regularly because she had been injured and responded to the adjustments very well.  She never got mean, but you could see when she wasn't hurting after the adjustments.


----------



## thistlebloom

My friend got a young mare to train up. She has an older mare she's had for years. The older mare is a non aggressive, easy to get along with, horse in a herd. The young mare bossed her around constantly and was unfair about it. When the old mare would be walking away from the hay after the young one gave her the look, the young one would keep after her anyway and bite her.
My friend then decided to sell her and got a young mustang instead. For a time there were 3 horses, and the pushy mare got penned up by herself. But she would always rush the fence and get ugly if the other two came by. One day the mustang had enough and kicked the stuffing out of the corral panels when Bully Mare rushed it. I guess it gave her pause for thought. Who knows what it would have taken to put her in her place out with the other mares. I think the mustang was telling her she didn't know squat about real life, but if she wanted a sample she'd be happy to oblige, lol.


----------



## Jeff n Jenny

I watched a whitetail buck last season that would thrash at everyone near him. He would charge a deer within a ~5-10 yard radius. He looked like the meanest deer ever. His rack wrapped around the front like a bumper on a truck. He was a 9-pt and tasted really good. Why was he so ornery? Don't know.

Hummingbirds are fun to watch. The Rufus (back in Montana) is a bully, bigger than the rest. 
The Ruby-throated species back there will stack around the feeder. Here they try to dominate. Again, I don't understand the behavior.

I watched a news clip about a couple of kids playing a game called Skull Breaker, or something like that.
Yeah, I did some dumb things when I was a kid. But the things I see people do when they're driving and so much other stuff over the years just makes me wonder some. I've had dogs more loyal than a lot of folks that I've known, and I've seen animals care more for their offspring than some folks I've met. 

Maybe I'm not so much smarter than they are, cause they teach me stuff all the time. And it's rare if ever that they do something that actually makes my heartache.  
I did have this pretty red & white Hereford that I bought about feeder size. I didn't recognize the behavior but she liked to push a bit with her head. As she got bigger, she got worse. I finally butchered her because she scared my wife. I don't think she was mean, but there was too much potential for someone to get hurt. 
Now the fellow that was happy to sell his cull to us? Probably meaner than that cow could have ever been.


----------



## Baymule

Today was sunny and beautiful. The wind had a bite to it, but if you kept moving it wasn’t that bad. Robert brought over his tiller and BJ tilled the small part of the garden I couldn’t get the tractor in. After that, he was done. LOL I cleaned out a chicken coop and spread poop on a pasture. We are keeping our little granddaughters this weekend. I told them they could help me plant stuff in the garden and get as dirty as they can. They are so excited! I hope everyone else’s weekend is going to be as good as mine!


----------



## Jeff n Jenny

farmerjan said:


> I totally agree that if an animal is hurting, it will exhibit behavior that it may not do otherwise.  And for the most part, I do not think most animals are mean.  But there are some that are just "bullies" like that one cow I had, that would purposely use her horns.  By the way, we dehorned her and when she tried to use her "horns" that were no longer there, she got a real comeuppence..... and then she quit trying.  She did it purposely.  She is still in the herd so I know for a fact that she was just being a mean bully;  just because she could.
> Snapping turtles are just obeying what nature programmed into them for food needs.   They are naturally a predator, and if caught will try to snap anything close enough so that they might get loose to go back to just being a turtle.
> Had a dairy farmer with a registered cow that he used to have a vet chiropractor for regularly because she had been injured and responded to the adjustments very well.  She never got mean, but you could see when she wasn't hurting after the adjustments.


It's a joy to see an anything relieved from pain


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jeff n Jenny said:


> You're right. It's been a while since I had chickens.
> I used to get 100 barred rocks each year to raise. The mean ones got dinner invites first.
> I agree with your observations and opinions.
> What I was trying to express is that if an animal has an unknown injury let's say a pinched nerve, it will be more aggressive.
> When I say mean, I think of willful malice. The scheming to cause harm.
> I got a friend back in Montana who is a vet and critter chiropractor. She tells stories of the transformation from mean to mellow from an adjustment. Diet/nutrition makes a difference too.
> Just because an animal is eating doesn't mean it's nourished. So lots of variables.
> Is a snapping turtle mean, hungry, or trying to protect itself? I'm glad one couldn't chase me if it wanted to
> We observe behavior and conclude this one is "mean" without understanding the reason for the behavior.
> I was trying to make a contrast between malicious intent and misunderstood behavior.
> I guess I didn't do so good.
> I've known wolves to go take a hibernating bear out of its den and shred it. Territorial competition? I don't know. It sure looks mean to me -


I had a really mean BR rooster Spike.  We both got the wrong end of his action a bunch of times.  A month ago I had it when Chris was renovating our coop and Spike was going after him!  I must admit, I wasn’t nice to Spike...I did chase him and hit hit a few times with my tiny hammer.  Chris finished him off.  But plucked and cleaned him.  He made terrible soup...old bird.


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> Our high today is supposed to be 65....come on "sunshine state,"..... get back to the high 70's please....pretty much caught up on things other than some minor goat care that needs to happen this weekend...
> Mr. Winston (pup) has taken on the job of deciding when we are to get up by barking at 2 or 3 am then starts at 6 am , we will be doing some tweaking of those barking awakening, lol....
> Time to get out and feed, ya all have a beautiful  day BYH



We are catching up to you! It was close to 60 yesterday, which is kind of bizarre, but I somehow managed to not complain.


----------



## Jeff n Jenny

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I had a really mean BR rooster Spike.  We both got the wrong end of his action a bunch of times.  A month ago I had it when Chris was renovating our coop and Spike was going after him!  I must admit, I wasn’t nice to Spike...I did chase him and hit hit a few times with my tiny hammer.  Chris finished him off.  But plucked and cleaned him.  He made terrible soup...old bird.


Sometimes you just got to spank the kids, pluck some feathers, or rearrange brain cells,
 to put things back into order. 
We live in a fallen world visible with the unraveling of entropy, ** unless we intervene and invest some energy.**
PS - We had an old rooster who loved to play tennis, so we kept some old rackets around for him. 
A pressure cooker can be therapeutic for an old bird. 15# for 20-30 minutes will do a lot for his disposition -


----------



## thistlebloom

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> .I did chase him and hit hit a few times with my tiny hammer.



Your tiny hammer made me laugh. 😄


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> @thistlebloom. Lol, these are cold temperatures  for us, and we are not liking them very much ...I am "almost" looking forward to the swamp butt weather to arrive but know we will complain about that too


Same here...we always complain about our weather..too cold, too wet, too humid..etc...


----------



## farmerjan

CHILLY here, windy.  Clouds then sunny but feels COLD.  28 up to 39 doubt it will gain much more.  But still, not much colder than "normal" temps for this time of year here.


----------



## farmerjan

Keeping the house around 60 +/-, and the bedroom warmer with one of those oil/radiator heaters.  I do like a cooler room to sleep in so at night the bedroom is fine at 60-62.   Have one in the bathroom also because that corner is always colder than a witches' teat.   I normally will wear a light sweatshirt in the house due to the colder temps.  One day I will have a house where it will not have 900 million little air leaks...... 
The funniest thing is that the floors in this house have a real pitch, I mean some places there is a 3+ inch difference in level. The scooter actually rolled down from where I had "parked it" to the other part of the room even on the "carpet".  They just need to have the support beams in the cellar jacked up a little at a time to get them more level, and not cause any buckling in the floors.  I would take all the carpet out and see what is there and put good hardwood floors in if the ones aren't that good.  Such a shame the owner wouldn't just sell us the place on this side of the road so the house could be made nicer.  Got a nice barn and all.  But he won't do anything he absolutely doesn't have to do.  Oh well.....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Barb you’d HATE it here!!  It’s typically about 57*-61* in here...I turn it up on real cold days, like today.  We wear long underwear all the time.  It’s a very big ranch.  It’d cost a fortune to heat it all...and as most of you know...we ‘have budgetary constraints’. That’s my husband’s catch phrase!!    It just means we’re cheap!!    We just like to line our mattresses with wads of cash...oops, that was before we started a farm, and now the animals eat it all!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

B&B Happy goats said:


> the only time I was in Pa.. it rained for days and was cold....sure don't  know how you do it


So you dont want to come for a visit this week?  I’ll turn the heat up to a toasty 65*!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not sure thats toasty ducks lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

Our house can get down to 58 overnight because the fire in the wood stove dies down, and I do sleep better when it's cold, but I crank that fire up in the morning. It's 75 in the living room right now and feels good. No way could I handle a house temp like Ducks! I'd be crabby, LOL. 36* and snowing right now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No way no how I can't even sleep if it is 65 in the house.


----------



## Bruce

Jeff n Jenny said:


> When I say mean, I think of willful malice. The scheming to cause harm.


I had a young "oops" rooster that had a mean streak for one particular hen. It happened to be the hen that raised him and the rest of his batch from Meyer. It started when I had her in the broody buster and she stopped being broody. I opened the door and she flew out almost landing on him. The fight was on, I had to separate them twice, looked like a cock fight. After that he managed to leave her alone in the coop and barn alley but when I let them out into the yard he would seek her out and attack her. The last time he ripped the skin open on the back of her neck just below her head. I can still tell which Black Australorp she is of the 3 because while it healed she has a crease where the cut was. He went to a friend at the farmer's market the next day and apparently was found by a coon the day after that.  



Baymule said:


> I hope everyone else’s weekend is going to be as good as mine!


I hope the little ones let you sleep all the way to 6 AM!!



B&B Happy goats said:


> the only time I was in Pa.. it rained for days and was cold...


I've been in FL 3 times. Two of those times (March and June) it POURED rain. The other time (end of March as you may recall) it didn't rain much but wasn't warm enough for shorts either. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> No way no how I can't even sleep if it is 65 in the house.


My wife thinks 65°F is a furnace in the bedroom, we have the register closed and keep the door mostly closed so it doesn't get much heat and stays at least 5°F or more lower than the rest of the house. The door would be fully closed except the 2 male cats often like to sleep on the bed.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

thistlebloom said:


> Our house can get down to 58 overnight because the fire in the wood stove dies down, and I do sleep better when it's cold, but I crank that fire up in the morning. It's 75 in the living room right now and feels good. No way could I handle a house temp like Ducks! I'd be crabby, LOL. 36* and snowing right now.


My hubby keeps his ‘man cave’ at like 48*!!  He’s nuts!!  And cheap!!


----------



## Baymule

Sleep till 6? Not with little kids around! LOL


----------



## Bruce

I can hope for you can't I? Maybe you should put the kids "on the phone" and I can tell them they need to let the old people sleep until the sun is visible.


----------



## rachels.haven

Yikes! Fire ants sound deadly! Ouch!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

That’s awful!!  What a scare!!  I’d have been a nervous wreck!  I’m really glad they are feeling better and that you are too!!  Make sure you have BIG boots on when you get those ants, not just flip flops!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I’m glad you found the ants!!  With Winston’s help of course!  Last summer, our dog Grover found some of those buggers in the woods at our camp.  He didn’t get it near as bad as your pups.  But they got his dinger.  Poor guy!  . We never found the nest...he won’t show us..  Sorry about the tree..sounds like a beauty!  Guess you don’t have a need for any of that wonderful wood??  Up here that would be a huge score!!  Glad the gutters won’t get clogged.  Chris doesn’t have any trees right around our house for reasons like that.


----------



## thistlebloom

Regarding sealing the cuts on your oak tree. It is not recommended that that is done anymore because it interferes with the trees compartmentalization of the wound. It can keep it from sealing the wound off and make the cut vulnerable to disease.
I hope the person you're using is a certified arborist. It would be a shame to damage a specimen tree that has such a long history.
You may want a second opinion, and not necessarily go by the lowest estimate. Sorry to butt in with an unsolicited opinion about your tree. I work with some great arborists in my job, and have also seen some very poor tree work and subsequent damage by wannabe arborists.


----------



## Baymule

We had two dead pine trees cut down this weekend, right at the horse barn. BJ raised Russell up on the front end loader bucket and he tied a rope around the trees as high up as he could. Then laid the rope out the way he wanted it to fall, around another tree and tied to the FEL bucket on the tractor. BJ kept the rope taunt, Russell made his cuts and the tree went down right where he wanted it. Then he did the other one, plus one that was still alive, but several other pines have died in that spot, so while we were at it, down it went. Then--the clean up! We were exhausted yesterday evening.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Had a puppy shocker yesterday afternoon,


Dang ol Fahr Aints!!!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> We had two dead pine trees cut down this weekend, right at the horse barn. BJ raised Russell up on the front end loader bucket and he tied a rope around the trees as high up as he could. Then laid the rope out the way he wanted it to fall, around another tree and tied to the FEL bucket on the tractor. BJ kept the rope taunt, Russell made his cuts and the tree went down right where he wanted it. Then he did the other one, plus one that was still alive, but several other pines have died in that spot, so while we were at it, down it went. Then--the clean up! We were exhausted yesterday evening.


Glad it went so well for you!  That’s tricky stuff!


----------



## Bruce

Is he bringing in a lift ot climbing? I think it would be hard to just drop the tree without it hitting something.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Amberlops has some downed trees....still waiting for a reply from Rammy...



I incorrectly thought Amber was west of the storm area but obviously not.


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> The tree guy called last night and will be here today, he expects it to take two days .....I am having anxiety  over this wonderful  tree...thought I would post some photos for @thistlebloom ........ caught the plant eater in the last photo....Winston NO !View attachment 70384View attachment 70385View attachment 70386View attachment 70387View attachment 70388



That's a magnificent tree! I can see your concern with that big limb right over your roof. The house should not have been built directly under it, but I'm sure having the shade is a great relief when it's hot. You will undoubtedly end up with some large cuts.
Looks like you have some disease in the big limbs near the crotch. ☹
I don't presume to be a tree expert and I'm sure your tree guy is knowledgeable and competent. Here's to a safe and healthy tree surgery! Looking forward to seeing pictures. I love watching arborists working in big trees. It's so impressive.

That Winston is sure a handsome fella! There are bomb dogs and avalanche dogs... and you have a Fire Ant dog. Lol!


----------



## farmerjan

Wow, that is some tree.  Looking forward to seeing how they work on it and saving as much as possible/sensible.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> but I'm sure having the shade is a great relief when it's hot.


Does that ever happen in Florida?


----------



## thistlebloom

That diseased area seems to me like it is in an impossible area to mitigate. Probably the best thing you can do is keep the tree as healthy as possible to get as much longevity as you can.


----------



## rachels.haven

That tree is still healthier than the majority around here, but it would be one of the mid sized large ones. I hope you get a good long time out of it. It's nice to look at (when standing up, in one piece so definitely do what's best for you). Good luck Barb and Barb's Tree.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Wow...biggggg difference!!  I’m glad it will be safer for you guys...that’s what counts!!


----------



## Baymule

We had a huge old oak tree fall on our old house during a hurricane. It was an experience to say the least. Luckily I had brownies and wine, I ate my brownies, drank my wine and no longer cared about the tree branches poking through the ceilings and the rain in the kitchen, dining room and garage. To make it worse, it was a neighbor's tree. They never even said they were sorry. Later on, two big oaks on their property, but by our driveway, started having slabs of bark falling off. I caught the man outside one day and pointed it out to him. I told him, "I was nice when your tree fell on my house. But I won't be nice about this. My husband parks his truck here and if your tree falls on his truck, I'm going to beat your a$$." He looked at me real funny, didn't say anything, but a few days later, the trees were coming down.


----------



## Mike CHS

I actually can see you saying that.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I actually can see you saying that.


Haha, you're darn right I did.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry that darn bug is kicking you guys so hard.  
A friend gave me a bottle of oregano essential oil for my birthday. I've been taking one drop in 4 oz. of water twice a day.
I don't know if it's doing anything but I sure smell like an Italian restaurant!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thieves a really good one. I know some of the essential oils most of my church is obsessed with them. They get them from young living and they get up there. My favorite for aches and pains is panaway my husband damaged his acl and neber had if fixed it takes away the pain in under 5 minutes and keeps it away for hrs. My mother has carpal tunnel in both hands and it helps her as well. I eventually hope to produce my own homeopathic garden but haven't had the time yet. One day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and breatheright helps alot to clear sinus passages.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh. and peppermint oil is good for migraines and body aches also fevers just need to becare full with it when using for fevers. You place a small amount diluted into the belly button area and say bye bye fever. However i haven't tried that with the kiddos because to much can lower your heart rate.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh that’s wonderful for you two!!  I hope you feel just peppy very very soon!!  How are the goats!  Little Mike still getting into mischief?


----------



## Xerocles

I definitely commiserate with you on the tree surgery. I LOVE big old trees. But sometimes human safety and tree safety BOTH have to be considered. I have about 10 around my house that are in striking distance if they ever decide to lie down. In the pics, if you look really closely you can see my fingertips as I struggle to reach around that one. It's less than 15 ft from my house. The other one is more like 25 feet, but it's bigger than the first.


----------



## rachels.haven

Lol, and don't touch your face!


----------



## Baymule

You stay healthy and hunker down, hurricane style!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Morning all, sure hope everyone is keeping up with the "social distancing "


You bet I am! Since you two are sick, I'm staying far away, 2,500 miles just to be safe


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, I told Dad I put a new roll out in the "guest bath" we are using so I needed the car keys. There are only 10 Mega rolls left in the drawer, they might last only a couple of months  

Actually going back on Wed with DW for fear that the airlines might start cancelling flights for lack of warm bodies, I was originally going to stay one more week. 

Plus the dining hall at the retirement community was closed to non residents and workers as of Friday night. 
Plus, Dad has a 99.5% certain cold, no Corona virus symptoms at all. But given the population of over 62 people, most WELL over, he is self quarantining JUST in case. Thus he's not going out of the community to eat either ( they bring food from the dining hall to him).


----------



## Bruce

Ah, it gets better!! The plan for today was to go to my sister's for lunch, dinner and massage - nephew is a therapist. Sister, niece and nephew were coming to Dad's tomorrow. No sooner had we gotten here, in Dad's car of course, when he called to say that ALL visitors had been excluded from the community. He had to get special permission for us to get back in with his car, sister in her car, to collect our things and vacate. Starting to feel a WEE bit like a refugee. Now sofabed surfing at my sister's for the next 2 nights.  they don't cancel our flight Wed AM.

Plus, because we are all in the same boat, DD1 is getting kicked out of the dorms at school in Canada on the 22nd. She COULD come home except since we have a lousy health care insurance "program" in this country, she would have no coverage from her Canadian insurance if she stayed more than a month. So she and one of the other 3 people who are going to rent a 4 bedroom house near school starting May 1 are going to an Air B&B in PEI for 3 weeks. Presumably the water well for the girl's family's "summer cabin" also in PEI will be thawed then and they can spend 2 weeks there before moving to the rental house.


----------



## farmerjan

Boy, things have sure  "gone to he// in a handbasket" for your whole family.... from one end of the country to another.... WOW..... sure hope you can get back home without any more disasters....


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce I hope you get home safely, that's a long way to walk! LOL Your DD seems to have figured things out, good for her. Everyone has to think ahead on this mess. Make up a batch of Mamma Wall's Eggnog, it won't make the Corona virus go away, but you won't care.


----------



## Bruce

I should, when I get home. The girls really ramped up the egg factory just before we left. DD2 took a dozen to work, I delivered a dozen each to 2 people and 1.5 dozen to 2 more on the way to the airport last Wed. I'll have eggs piling up even if I still go make my regular deliveries of 4 dozen. And we have a ton of booze at the house because we don't drink much. I know that sounds backwards but we got a lot from DW's aunt and uncle when they moved to the retirement place probably 15 years ago. They had stopped drinking years before. We could have a lot of "interesting" flavors of Mama Wall's.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, I think the best thing is to get a condolence card in the mail, maybe explain your medical circumstances.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Everyone will definitely understand!!  Perhaps put some cookies on the doorstep?  Oh, guess not?  Not sure if people would eat them right now?  Stay home...be safe...and, take an antihistamine as needed.  I have terrible allergies and they won’t help, with everything else going on....


----------



## rachels.haven

Sounds like you need a leaf blower for that pollen. I'm sorry about your neighbors. What a hard time for them.


----------



## Bruce

If I'm touching my keyboard and you are touching yours, doesn't that put my words mere inches from you?? 



B&B Happy goats said:


> This really happened


Oh my. I guess you need to write a "how to" pamphlet for people that buy animals from you!!


----------



## Baymule

Inappropriate keyboard touching? Hmmmm………@Bruce have you been hitting the eggnog?   your answer to that needs to be YES, lest you be accused of being a dirty old man...…..


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> He didn't  buy a goat from me   , he bought a Flemish Giant rabbit kit....
> And I'm  not touching that keyboard statement  🤭


So he saw that you had goats when he picked up the rabbit and called to ask your advice with regard to a goat he got somewhere else kidding?   



Baymule said:


> Inappropriate keyboard touching? Hmmmm………@Bruce have you been hitting the eggnog?   your answer to that needs to be YES, lest you be accused of being a dirty old man...…..


I'm not sure that YOU haven't been hitting the Mama Wall's! Inappropriate keyboard touching indeed!

I'll need to get some cream to make it, got WAY plenty enough eggs. Not sure if my regulars, all 4 got 2 dozen last Thursday, will need another 2 dozen each this week!


----------



## Bruce

Don't know whether to like that post or be sad. Good of you to help out the neighbors. But then I would expect nothing less of you.


----------



## Bruce

I guess it doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## thistlebloom

I bet he would be willin'!  The incredible denseness of some people always astounds me.


----------



## farmerjan

People cannot accept a kindness without looking to cash in on someone's "niceness".....
And yes, @Bruce  it does hurt to ask in some cases.......

I'll bet you were nicer than I would have been.  "Tactful"  is NOT my middle name.   You just keep on the way you are, you are a better person than they are.

Have you talked to the cow neighbors that lost the wife/mom?   Hope they are managing to get along.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow. You have to maybe think if only that deer stand had been higher...


----------



## Bruce

And the evil one manages to hang on. I can't even conceive of someone taking food meant for the poor to feed livestock.


----------



## Bruce

Does he remember me?  They were ALL so tiny!!!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Yes isn't  that the truth! He is a retired sheriff too, you would THINK that he would obey  the law..not act like he is above it....stupid  fidiot.....


Yeah for some reason there are those whose job it is to enforce the law that think the laws are for "other people" and even if they get caught the "brotherhood" will protect them. Not nice to hope someone hits the end of their road but it sounds like his DW will be a lot better off when he does.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Sorry to interrupt the flow of the conversation, but I noticed something on your journal that I think I should address:




Miss @Rammy, are you back on the forum?  If so, then welcome back!  I sure have missed you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @B&B Happy goats,
> 
> Sorry to interrupt the flow of the conversation, but I noticed something on your journal that I think I should address:
> View attachment 71579
> Miss @Rammy, are you back on the forum?  If so, then welcome back!  I sure have missed you.


You have good eyes for a senile old guy STA 

I hope Rammy is easing back in, she said she would when she was ready  
Rammy, if you do decide to slide in, no need for any explanations, we just want to "see" you here again. We'll pretend you were here all along.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> It is expected to be in the 90s this weekend. (Currently in the mid 80s)


----------



## Mike CHS

We hit 82 degrees today but it's going to drop back down in the high 50's low 60's for the next week or so.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I still wonde ring when summer hit and where did spring go. We went from winter to 80-90. Does that mean,we skip summer and go into fall!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> We wish ! I could use a season free of swamp butt weather


Get some Monkey Butt powder, that ought to help the Swamp Butt problem. LOL


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> and will be coming for dinner soon.


You sure that is a good idea? Maybe he can set up a table on his side of the fence and you one on your side 

$14K? guess I haven't looked into the cost of getting buried. Did they snake him into an expensive coffin in his state of grief or something? I'm with you, straight into the crematorium. Or maybe donate to science. I wonder if they have a waiting list or are hard up for donations or are picky about who they take. Might be a glut of regular old dead people.


----------



## Bruce

Sure I'll sign, I have no need to be planted anywhere specific. Of course if I go first I guess DW could decide to plant me somewhere. DD1 wants to be stuck somewhere she can fertilize a tree.


----------



## Bruce

OK, what did you do to earn a trip to urgent care????
And where are the recent pictures of the dogs???
Stay safe


----------



## Baymule

The dogs are so pretty! And they look so happy. 

UTI


----------



## thistlebloom

Does Lily have brown points, or is that just an effect of the lighting?


----------



## Baymule

Isn't it marvelous that Lilly intuitively knows that you are hard of hearing, hears for you and takes such care of you. What a fabulous dog. Give her a hug from her Aunt Baymule. And tell Winston that his Aunt Baymule thinks he is beautiful.


----------



## Bruce

But wait, I thought you were REDUCING the number of animals Barb!!

I sure hope that donkey delivers a healthy baby.


----------



## Bruce

So this little girl is either PG or in milk?


----------



## thistlebloom

I love nubes too! Those ears! Those obnoxious yells!

Is your neighbor aware that the jack should not be allowed with the jenny and foal (hopefully she will have a live birth)?
Jacks will kill donkey foals. No sense of paternity there.


----------



## thistlebloom

It would be tragic to have a live birth only to let the jack massacre it.


----------



## thistlebloom

We had a neighbor with two mini donkeys, a jack and a jennet in together all the time. She gave birth and the jack immediately picked it up and beat it on the ground. Killed the little thing almost instantly.


----------



## thistlebloom

It's good to know these things prior to breeding, but an awful lot of people have watched too many Disney movies.
I'm not picking on your neighbor, she's no different than many other well meaning kind hearted folk. But the males of many species will do the same.


----------



## Bruce

Off the wall but ... can they tell a male from a female newborn and get rid of only the "future competition"?


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Off the wall but ... can they tell a male from a female newborn and get rid of only the "future competition"?



I don't think they are that discerning. Boar bears will kill cubs so they can breed the sow. Just as an example of one kind of animal. Some stallions will kill foals also.


----------



## Bruce

Church makes NO sense at all. How much closer can you get than sitting in pews??

I don't know about FL but in VT agricultural activities are allowed. I think getting a goat is pretty agricultural. I'm still delivering eggs (6 doz today and have nearly 3 in the fridge!!) as an agricultural activity when I go down to Burlington once a week for speciality grocery shopping.


----------



## isra

B&B Happy goats said:


> At midnight tonight we are officially  under a "stay at home order" ....but can go to the grocery store and people can go to church...( makes no sense to me about church )......so it looks like this afternoon we will go see (get) the nubian mini doe and probably her brother as I can have the brother for dirt cheap, wether him and name him PeeDee..
> ( Possible  Dinner)...at least she will have a companion to help her settle in with the ND group..
> Neighbor is hatching turkey eggs so we will get a male and female to raise in the turkin area, ...I was sitting at her place yesterday when her Tom came up to me and started doing a funky dance with his feet and kept coming closer and closer to me, I was thinking perhaps he was " in the mood" ...sure don't  know much about turkey body language  but that big boy makes me nervous,  I rather see that guy comfortable  in the freezer than strutting  his stuff in my face, lol.
> Hope everyone has a awesome day


Update on the new additions? Photos mayhaps?


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you T Bloom, I went and spoke with her this morning  about Jenny and Jack....last time she had the baby Jack was in the same area, now she is wondering if Jack caused the death of the baby donkey...I suppose it doesn't  matter at this point, at least now she will continue to keep them separated and hopefully  will in the future. I have been talking to her about getting him gelded ... hope that happens in the very near future ....



Gelding him is perfect. If you know any body who has raised donkeys or mules they will say that a jack makes a poor choice for a pet. They can be very unpredictable. There are those few exceptions of course, like in everything else, but overall I think she will be happier and safer when he's gelded. Then he'll make a nice companion for her jennet.


----------



## thistlebloom

Did you get your nubians yet?


----------



## Bruce

Are all the goats making nice with each other?


----------



## Bruce

Poor Leon!! Tell him to stop hurting himself, it makes his friends sad.


----------



## thistlebloom

Laughing at your boys antics   I like your new goats, that little doe is so graceful looking.


----------



## Baymule

Poor Leon. Falling is bad for seniors, falling backwards is a bad way to fall.


----------



## isra

Your new kids are so cute! Happy Saturday! (Even though I woke up thinking it was Sunday)


----------



## thistlebloom

Burning carpet? Wow.

I hope Leons back mends quickly. Not just so he can help you, but back pain is just an awful thing to deal with.
Of course I'm sure those rowdy boys aren't anxious for his help.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> today he is burning the carpet padding and carpet that they tore out .


Can't they just take it over to the dump transfer station? Burning that stuff is far from environmentally sound.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Can't they just take it over to the dump transfer station? Burning that stuff is far from environmentally sound.


Somebody that stupid doesn't care about environmentally sound. He sounds like a "Hold my beer-watch this!" kind of guy.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Somebody that stupid doesn't care about environmentally sound. He sounds like a "Hold my beer-watch this!" kind of guy.


My dad has tried several times to burn a lawnmower...he was never drunk...just...dumb?  Or nuts?


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, one of those two most likely.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

What type/size of Flemish Giants do you have?  How do you keep them?  Do they dig much? Just started looking at rabbit breeds...


----------



## isra

HomeOnTheRange said:


> What type/size of Flemish Giants do you have?  How do you keep them?  Do they dig much? Just started looking at rabbit breeds...
> View attachment 72220



Is that real??? Why didn’t I know that bunnies could get that big? 

Are they nice?


----------



## rachels.haven

As long as your produce or pig won't get stolen the front yard is a great place. It's tragic to not use it.


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> I love bending Leon's mind to new things, my newest project almost promises to put him over the edge ..
> Things are finally to the point that we are ready to have a designated garden spot,.... because we don't have tons of land I have chosen out " front yard" as the perfect spot much to his  disapproval..." you can't have a vegetable garden in front of the house, nobody does that " , ...
> we live on a country road, my neighbors are cows , donkeys, chickens and goats...sure can have a garden whenever I want one, don't care what other people think, lol...
> My current plan is to nicely fence in my garden area and make it strong enough for a pig...yep, a pig on the front of the house digging and pooping up a wonderful garden area for next year and adding pork to the freezer...I will put flowers on the side that faces the road, or perhaps add some herbs.....raise the piglet to freezer size ( don't  need a huge one like I did years ago ) and have a semi prepared garden  area, we will add the compost from the chicken area that has the chicken and rabbit waste....plus when it's  time to move the pig from the pen, load up will be much easier being close to the gate and load area.
> I have been explaining this project to him for a few weeks as I'm trying to get him to wrap his head around it.... told my neighbor and she laughed for a few minutes and thought it was great, leon is starting to understand the idea.and just shakes his head.......yepper, going to have a real vegetable  garden in my future soon  and a freezer full of pork ...🤗


Explain for a novice? Pig wire isn't cheap. And the holes are so big that any veggie munching critter can get through. And between spring / summer Gardens and fall Gardens, will you ever be able to grow a pig after this year? Sounds like it could be some pretty expensive pork. Now if you had said you were going to use Electric to keep the pigs in, I would have thought this was a wonderful idea.


----------



## thistlebloom

I think that's a great plan!
My garden is up front, by the road, so not technically in my front yard. And I planted a perennial flower garden on the side that faces the road. Gardens are pretty, the pig is just a temporary facilitator. 😉


----------



## thistlebloom

Dinner Belle! Haha 😂
Speaking of dinner...how's little PeeDee doing?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> " you can't have a vegetable garden in front of the house, nobody does that " , ...


Oh yeah you can and in actual city neighborhoods too, which doesn't describe your place at all. Next door neighbor (renter) in our prior neighborhood filled the front yard with raised beds. Small lot ~45' wide, 100' deep. The entire front yard wasn't more than 30' wide by 15' deep. He grew an AMAZING amount of veggies in that space.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wasn't planning on pig wire, was going to build it like we did years ago, wood posts, wire and cross rails secured ...


If you do have a hot wire charger, pigs can be kept in with simple 2 strand on step in posts.


----------



## Baymule

I like the way you think. I had a garden in my front yard when we lived a few blocks from downtown and city hall--and chickens in the back yard.

When we moved here, we made a garden, which was a dismal failure. Our beach sand had no humus, nutrients and when the sun came out and got serious, the sand heated up and cooked my pitiful plants. We fenced it in and got pigs over the winter. They dug, rooted, ate roots and whatever they dug up, pooped all over it, peed all over it, turned over their water and feed, and had a glorious time.

We raised pork, the pigs got a sand pit on it's way to becoming fertile ground.
We raised  them over the winter, no flies and almost no smell. We took them to slaughter in March. I ran the tractor around and around, filled in the pits they dug and got it ready for planting.

Here are some pictures of my garden in Livingston.

This is my green bean garden by the driveway. It was 1 foot wide and 12 feet long.​



​
The PVC frame in the background was my redneck greenhouse. I wrapped in plastic, with duct tape and raised tomatoes and peppers all winter.


----------



## Baymule

Getting pictures to post kinda messed up. Oh well. I raised a LOT of food in my small garden. A lot of our meals came from the front yard. 

What size are you going to make your garden?


----------



## Baymule

We used  200' roll of wire plus a 12' gate and the Pig Palace is 12' wide, our pigs are happy in it and they have plenty of room. My garden is 100'x70' and I like that size. You may not want one that big.


----------



## thistlebloom

My fenced garden is 24'x36' and I grow plenty.


----------



## Mike CHS

You saw our setup and we grow only in enclosed raised beds because of the high amounts of rock.  We laid them out so that I could run our mower in between all of them to eliminate as much hand trimming as I could.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> My garden is 100'x70' and I like that size.


That is nearly double the size of the lot at our prior house.


----------



## Mike CHS

Good luck with the kid!


----------



## Baymule

Fresh clean water? Oh nooooo! Here, this free slimy duck poopy water looks enticing, let’s try it! 

Whoop Boy! Good thing I proof read this! Duck was another word that would have gotten me kicked off BYH!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Glad PeeDee is doing better!


----------



## Bruce

Curious. Getaclue over on BYC is complaining about the lack of rain. She lives in FL but I don't recall where.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Yeah, I am surprised about Florida not getting much rain.  Here in western Arkansas we have been getting quite a bit for several weeks.


----------



## Mike CHS

That's the way it was in Pensacola when I was stationed there. Thunderstorms popped up just shortly after 3:00 in the afternoon every day.  3:00 was shift change time at the ATC towers in winter but in summer we changed it to 2:30 to get the controllers set in before the weather hit us.


----------



## Bruce

MANY years ago I went bareboating in the Virgin Islands twice. Yep, EVERY afternoon a shower came through then it cleared.


----------



## Xerocles

Bruce said:


> MANY years ago I went bareboating in the Virgin Islands twice. Yep, EVERY afternoon a shower came through then it cleared.


Bareboating? I tried that once on Lake Murray. We both got ticketed with indecent exposure (even though I thought her exposure was pretty decent)


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Xerocles said:


> Bareboating? I tried that once on Lake Murray. We both got ticketed with indecent exposure (even though I thought her exposure was pretty decent)


I was going to ask what bareboating meant...I think I might have a clue now....oh you guys!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## rachels.haven

Oh dear.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> unfortunately we had forgotten to clean the back of the Samsung refrigerator that we bought in 2018....the compressor fan stopped working...so did the fridge and freezer


We lead parallel lives? I brought home the 7 cu ft chest freezer from the house we just sold, the 5 cu ft one I bought a few years ago has proven too small. And since we already own a bigger one and I was bringing the truck up here anyway it made sense. With a fair bit of effort we got it into the house, leveled on a floor that slopes in 2 directions, I cleaned it inside and out (hadn't been used for several years) and ..... it won't go below about 38°F  It worked FINE when we lived in the house! I'm thinking MAYBE it just ran out of "freon" and MAYBE I can "recharge" it. Not going to call the repair people. If the compressor is shot (like the one on our 6 Y/O refrigerator a few months back), I'm not going to pay nearly a grand to get it fixed.



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I was going to ask what bareboating meant...I think I might have a clue now....oh you guys!!🤣🤣🤣


@Xerocles is messing with you! Bareboating means you rent the boat, no crew, bring your own provisions though they will happily sell you food and have the boat stocked when you arrive. But you have to have some experience before they will rent the boat out; 45' sailboats are really expensive   And while one is bareboating, they get to see how many people have never anchored out, always tied up to a buoy or dock. Bringing the boat to a stop and throwing the anchor over the side with enough rode to reach the bottom plus a little is pretty much a guarantee that the boat won't be in that place very long. It is especially "fun" when people do that then go below unaware that every boat downwind of them is getting real nervous as the boat drifts.


----------



## thistlebloom

I guess you could always use it for a chest refrigerator.... 

Your sailing adventure sounds _adventurous_ 😄!
You must be pretty skilled to operate a 45' sailboat. I was on a sailboat exactly once. We went whale watching on a beautiful little boat (I say little but maybe it was big for a sailboat) which was old and had belonged to, um... somebody famous whose name I don't remember. It was fun for a little while, but pretty cold (February in San Diego). I went "below" to warm up and got green. Had to go back up on deck so I could see the horizon. It was only 3 hours but seemed much longer. And we never saw one single whale.


----------



## Bruce

Too bad the whales weren't cooperating! I've never gone whale watching. 

"Big" sailboats are like pretty much like smaller ones especially if they are both sloop rigged. 1 Main, 1 jib. Just WAY bigger lines and winches. The biggest problem we had was we all were used to light fin keeled boats and the boats in the V.I. were big heavy long keel "cruising" boats. When you tack a fin keel boat you put the helm over, bring the sails across and when you were almost pointing where you want to go center the helm and head off. Not so on the big cruiser, wait that long and you go in a circle. 

We had to learn to center the helm as soon as the bow crossed the wind, the momentum kept the boat turning for some time. That boat was named "Princess Heather II". She was nicknamed "Heather the Ignorant Slut" by one of my sister's friends. I THINK it is a knock off from some movie. Maybe someone knows. The refrigerator on that boat was so deep my 5'2" sister had her feet off the ground reaching for the bottom.


----------



## thistlebloom

My brain works in mysterious ways and I just remembered the name of the sailboat -Jada. Apparently it is still used for charter sails. We were on it over 30 years ago to celebrate my MIL's birthday.


----------



## Xerocles

thistlebloom said:


> My brain works in mysterious ways and I just remembered the name of the sailboat -Jada. Apparently it is still used for charter sails. We were on it over 30 years ago to celebrate my MIL's birthday.


You're doing better than me. In the same scenario "Jada" would have popped into my head and suddenly I'd be thinking "now after all these years WHY did I remember that?" LOL


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

@rachels.haven , thanks for telling me the real meaning of bareboating...and, imagine that..  @Xerocles , actually messing with me? No...not him!!🤣🤣🤣. 
@B&B Happy goats ...our washing Machine went in the fritz on Easter.  The water wouldnt drain.  What do you do?  Can’t call anyone?  Can go to Lowe’s right now...luckily I have a hubby that can fix everything....he took apart the drain valve on the bottom..it was all full of....hay!!  Yikes..my fault totally!!  Also had a bunch of screws and $0.73 ...also my fault for not checking pockets well enough.  But, we both got a chuckle, since it wasn’t a big deal...whoosh!  That dumb hay is everywhere in my house every day, no matter what!!


----------



## rachels.haven

@Duckfarmerpa1 .Lol, that wasn't me. I just got educated like you did.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

rachels.haven said:


> @Duckfarmerpa1 .Lol, that wasn't me. I just got educated like you did.


Oops...🤣🤣  I see now..it was @Bruce...guess I just scrolled back up too fast..still sleepy?


----------



## Xerocles

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @Xerocles , actually messing with me? No...not him!!🤣🤣🤣.




😇


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have a fridge ya could use...it is just sitting in Callie's room right now....can't bring it to ya tho....too far to peddle.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I'm liking @Xerocles explanation better  -- sounds like a LOT more fun!   I get seasick, tied to the dock, so no sailboats for me.

Gardens -- wow, 24X36 sounds good.   In many years past I used to rent a spot to garden -- similar size.  More than enough room and exercise.   Right now, one tilled is close to the one @Baymule has and I keep looking  -- and thinking -- wow, that's really BIG!  But part will be sown for animal feeds!  Veggies but, for animal feed.  Plus own use....Hey 100X100 is a lot.  A whole lot.

When I had pigs, never got to use the area for a garden, although that was the plan.  Time of year, etc.  (son is using now) but, in the Spring, when I went to disc out the wallows, I found some "going away gifts" they left for me.  I used to feed them a lot of veggies.  There were volunteer tomato plants and a few others that I was unsure of -- melon, squash, etc?   Turned out to be some super productive butternut squash.   So I had 8 tomato plants and 3 squash.  Very nice.   Those squash provided for me -- I had some last almost a year in storage!  I now have seeds from them to plant this year.   Talk about a gift!   The 2 sows & their piglets were all sold together to a farm raising them...I liked that part, too.   Sorry but, the boars were already in the freezer.   More good things about pigs.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have a fridge ya could use...it is just sitting in Callie's room right now....can't bring it to ya tho....too far to peddle.....


Truck not working?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw @Bruce and neither is the van, we have a couple of bikes a neighbor gave us.....  ..."life" never seems to slow down...been an interesting past 6mnths....but boring sure is't a word to be used in describing it....


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you can fix the truck with your $2,400 "stimulus" money.


----------



## Baymule

Did you get to use the grill? What's for supper? LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thanks @CntryBoy777 , leon got the part for the fridge late friday and it's up and running like new again...
> PeeDee is finally better and back to acting happy like a little man should,
> got the neighbors  goats shots UTD this morning, ...and it looks like another day of rain again, just need a short break this afternoon  so we can use the grill then spend the day relaxing
> Have a great day BYH


Was thinking of yall today...had BBQ'd chicken wings...


----------



## Baymule

Steaks sound good. I have lamb shanks in the crockpot, about to go pick the meat off the bone, add carrots, potatoes and onion.....


----------



## Bruce

OK, lamb shanks in the crockpot I can agree with


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> OK, lamb shanks in the crockpot I can agree with


I thawed out lamb round steak to fry for tonight......


----------



## drstratton

Good morning @B&B Happy goats , if you haven't noticed, I am trying to catch up, but I'm only on page 18 of 526...it's going to take me awhile!


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> OH my, you have a ways to go if you read it all...try not to get board


I'm going to give it a good shot...definitely not boring, but I'm for sure going to be  're  by the time I catch up...😂


----------



## Bruce

drstratton said:


> Good morning @B&B Happy goats , if you haven't noticed, I am trying to catch up, but I'm only on page 18 of 526...it's going to take me awhile!


You realize that means you have about 5,000 posts to go right? And then there are all the other journals. Try to remember to sleep now and again.

And (a few weeks late)


----------



## drstratton

Bruce said:


> You realize that means you have about 5,000 posts to go right? And then there are all the other journals. Try to remember to sleep now and again.
> 
> And (a few weeks late)


No, I didn't think about counting up all the posts and I need to put that out of my mind right now or I will feel to overwhelmed... 😂

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Bruce

At least you won't be bored if you read all the journals, it will take months.


----------



## drstratton

Bruce said:


> At least you won't be bored if you read all the journals, it will take months.


More like years, just not enough time with everything that needs to get done around here!


----------



## SA Farm

Most of the time when I start reading a journal, I read the first few pages and the last 10 or so. Gives me a good enough idea to start following along without getting stuck behind forever! I wish I had time to read everyone’s and the entire journeys, though 😋


----------



## drstratton

SA Farm said:


> Most of the time when I start reading a journal, I read the first few pages and the last 10 or so. Gives me a good enough idea to start following along without getting stuck behind forever! I wish I had time to read everyone’s and the entire journeys, though 😋


I really want to read through it, but with everything that's going on, I might have to read it like you! 😊

Funny, so many people have too much time on their hands because of Covid, whereas it's been the opposite for us! I just don't have the time I did!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It got here about 4am this morn....in a lull right now and have gotten over an inch so far....spose to get around 5" by 8 this evening...hope ya enjoy your day there....we will be on a rainy day schedule here....Gabbie is thrilled....   😷


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like pretty nasty weather down your way!


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> @CntryBoy777 ...just set 42 eggs in the incubator,  let me know if you and Joyce want some chicks to raise for eggs /meat......??? We deliver  ....FREE


Thanks Barb!!....we will discuss it and get back to ya on it....may have some maters and green beans to share by then....


----------



## farmerjan

Sharing green beans and maters in less than a month?????     be 2 months here at least.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was in the 90s here during February....☺


----------



## farmerjan

WOW.... too warm for me for sure... but there are a few advantages of getting earlier fruit/garden produce.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Sharing green beans and maters in less than a month?????     be 2 months here at least.....


I can put in tomatoes in 5 weeks, won't see anything edible until AT LEAST the end of July.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ours have been in the ground since end of March....Joyce had the seeds in pots at the end of February.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> I can put in tomatoes in 5 weeks, won't see anything edible until AT LEAST the end of July.



Same here. Usually more like mid August.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yall have been super busy up tbat way and sure deserve to "catch your breath" while chowing down on those tremendously Delicious steaks by Leon.....  ....Winston may be trying to assist ya with mole control....🤣....we discussed about the birds and decided to put it off til next year....really Appreciate the wonderful offer, but we still have much to do before we would be ready for some....can't wait to see yall again....here or there....


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> that boy went from sweetheart to digger the dog overnight


Maybe Mel left an instruction manual under the deck.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think Mel made a deal with Maisy.  She has been on a tear trying to get to a wood chuck and he sits there and watches.


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't know if you can do it where you live but if shoot one and hang it around the coop, the rest will not come back.  That works with the Black Vultures also.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie hates crows and they don't come around unless she is inside....we have a wbole bunch here....and they cleanex tbe 25eggs from a nest in a matter of hours.....


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I think Mel made a deal with Maisy.  She has been on a tear trying to get to a wood chuck and he sits there and watches.


Did he pull the Tom Sawyer thing and tell her how important and detailed the job was and only he could do it?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I've been meaning to ask you -- how are you and Leon doing healthwise?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

No doubt they are reliving the "events" and feeling very "accomplished" at their antics.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya sure don't need them hanging around....keep an eye out 18" is a young one....they get much bigger.........sorry for the dogs, but I'm sure the lesson has been learned....


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are repellents that do work, but difficult to maintain a total barrier of any sizeable area....they do not like pine tar or cedar oil...they are irritants to them....they will follow prey scents and are Not territorial....they are more active in the dark, they have nocturnal eyesight like a cat.....watch where ya step....don't wait to hear the rattle....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang, that's scary.  We did see a big ol' ribbon snake today.  I'm ok with that!  Poor pups - but I bet they learned their lesson...


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will strike and consume  warm-blooded animals that are of a size to swallow....be it rodent or fowl....if it is too big to eat, then they will strike in defense and if enough venom is delivered it will die....they will dry strike if it is not a food item, most of the time...but pulling back against tbe fangs releases venom so some could be released.....as far as cedar oil, I can't say....but if ya are keeping them as pets, all will caution against using cedar shavings as bedding for them or their food source...such as mice....since the oils are in the wood....it is what makes it aeromatic.....I used newspaper for bedding for them for that reason.....I know ya ain't keeping em, but only trying to answer your question with what I know....since I did keep some at one time.....  ...oh eastern diamond backs get in the 10-13' size....they are tbe largest of the rattlers.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> About fifteen minutes later my neighbor screamed ...so I went running over and she had bent down to pick up a dish in the barn and was met by a 18" eastern diamondback rattler with fangs showing and tail rattling ..thankfully she had rubber boots on and stomped his head flat ,I was pretty impressed that at 79 she managed to keep her balance and kill that thing instead of getting bitten. .


Both "Bs" of B&B are some sturdy stock women! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> oh eastern diamond backs get in the 10-13' size....they are tbe largest of the rattlers.


Wikipedia says the largest is about 7' (though rare at that size) which is WAY bigger than I want to see any venomous snake!!! Average length 5.6' ... which is STILL WAY bigger than I want to see any venomous snake!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well when I was in college a biology professor that milked vipers had a skin of an eastern diamondback mounted on a board....he caught it at a quarry in NC one summer....it was over 11'.....one thing about reptiles is they never stop growing as long as they are living.....every time they shed their skin they have grown....and rattlesnakes add a rattle each time too.....the average snake sheds once a year, unless food is bountiful, then it can be twice.....  

....this is cause to pause....


----------



## Baymule

I know we have rattle snakes here, but haven’t found any on our place. I don’t like rattle snakes!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Might be worth walking around with a hoe or shovel in your hand....with a sharp edge....ya would hate to happen upon one and have to look for something.....be Careful!!!....


----------



## thistlebloom

Just because it was cool, didn't necessarily mean it was dead. They are cold blooded creatures.  🤔 

Man your neighbor is one tough lady! I. can. not. imagine. stomping a rattlers head. I have killed them with a long handled shovel, and a hoe, and they  were far, far too short.  Gives me the shivers remembering.
We don't have them up here. Supposedly, though I heard that they are getting closer, and they are up north of us in Canada. So I guess I don't believe they aren't here, but I hope I never meet one.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

CntryBoy777 said:


> if ya are keeping them as pets, all will caution against using cedar shavings as bedding for them or their food source...



Huh?  Why in the world would Miss @B&B Happy goats want to keep rattlesnakes as pets?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Huh? Why in the world would Miss @B&B Happy goats want to keep rattlesnakes as pets?


The warning of cedar shavings applies to all snakes and I have had some as pets....but, as far as rattlers go...ya can keep them and milk them and sell the venom for anti-toxin that can save lives....it does take many milkings to get an ounce, but ya can make $$ doing it...it does come with some risks however..... 🤣


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> this is cause to pause


Pause? Heck no - RUN THE OTHER WAY!!



B&B Happy goats said:


> unless our stimulus checks come and he can go to the pawn shop and buy a AK47 or something


I think for a snake you'd be better off with a shotgun. More chance there will be a hit on the snake's head. 
Leon, TOO FUNNY!!! Say hi for me, he is safe; I haven't seen any snakes since last summer and those were harmless Garter Snakes.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Will have something  with me, that's for dddang sure...can't  expect the goats to protect me...and leon is certainly  out of the picture  unless our stimulus checks come and he can go to the pawn shop and buy a AK47 or something ...or a saturday night red neck special ...
> that man cracks me up, when I was telling him about neighbors snake he started really getting uncomfortable,  I told him I checked  to be sure it was dead by touching it and how cool it felt, he said OMG you touched it ...yes ..with this finger , and I touched him.....he jumped away from me and kept moving as I kept touching him ...I laughed so hard that..well.....you can call me puddles 😂



You are so bad, touching him with the SNAKE FINGER! Exactly what I would do.


----------



## Baymule

I would think hanging any animal upside down would cause fear and lots of stress. I like your idea better. When we slaughtered 3 hogs here one year, neighbor shot them, we snatched them out, hung on tractor bucket, cut throat and bled out. I see no reason that wouldn’t work for you. 

If you are going to do more of this, you might do it both ways to see for yourself what is best for the animal.


----------



## thistlebloom

I vote for shoot first.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I would shoot first.  I couldn't hang one while alive... just couldn't do it.  I think if you shoot and move fast to bleed it out it will be fine.  Let us know how it turns out...


----------



## Bruce

You are saying that when it comes to "men", size matters? 

I vote for shoot first. I gather chickens go almost instantly when put upside down in a cone and artery slit. I don't imagine it would be the same with a goat. And since you've seen that done to a goat and have an unpleasant memory of it, I think you wouldn't want to repeat that.


----------



## farmerjan

I believe that the hal lal (sp?) way to do it is to kill without any stunning.  However,  they are well trained in that and it is a religious ceremony also.  They do  not hang them or put them into any trauma in the process. They have to face a certain direction, the animal is on the ground....  There will be too much trauma to just hang a kid upside down and then slit it's throat.  Even killing rabbits they are stunned before they are cut to bleed out. 
If there is too much trauma, the adrenaline  into their system will make the meat have a bad taste and make it tougher.


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> I would shoot first.  I couldn't hang one while alive... just couldn't do it.  I think if you shoot and move fast to bleed it out it will be fine.  Let us know how it turns out...



Just saw this and there is no way I would hang and cut one while it was alive.  We take them to the butcher but there are thousands of deer killed and cleaned every year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They shot animals...cows, pigs, goats, and sheep...at the packing plant I worked at, before they hoisted them up....so, I don't see why it wouldn't work for ya....many deer are handled that way....I would use a small caliber like a 22 in the head....no fuss, no muss....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like a good day ahead....ya sure deserve it!!....got intentions of wettin' a hook?.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!....😲........I guess ya went Waayy down upon the Suwanee river.....


----------



## Bruce

Bye bye lawn!


----------



## Bruce

And ham and bacon?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh lord...out where ya live, someone may think it to be feral and invite Bubba for a "hunt" and a "Q".....  .....ya gonna only get 1?....it'll be so Lonely....just like little wilbur.....😲....it may be beneficial to use some hog panels for a pen, or corrugated tin....driving Tposts is much easier and faster and ya have 2x4 no climb on one side already...easy to move if need be.....


----------



## Baymule

Invest in a feed bin from Tractor Supply. I tied one to a strong post when i had 3 Red Wattle hogs in a pasture and they never got it loose or knocked it over. It keeps them from wasting feed, because pigs will toss a feed pan around for the fun of it, not to mention that every bird for miles around knows what time you feed the pigs. Rig up a barrel for water with a pipe nipple and a hog nipple. Pigs love to turn their water tub over and then they are thirsty. My Hereford hog thread has instructions on that. It will save you a lot of time and trouble. Once you raise your own pig for the freezer, you will want to do it again. Make it a shelter to get out of the sun and weather. That can be done with pallets, you are resourceful and can do this. 





__





						Baymule’s Pigs 2018 HEREFORDS!
					

I found 2 Hereford boars 4 1/2 months old on Craigslist. We went and got them today. I have long admired Hereford Hogs and am delighted to find these! As usual, I have no hog pen ready and won’t be putting them in the pasture we sprigged with Bermuda and Bahia. So I guess we better get busy...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Baymule

Make an appointment for slaughter as soon as you get your pig. Lots of people are raising livestock to fill their freezers. Or are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## Baymule

I can’t produce ham, but I can make bacon. I brine it in brown sugar, pepper, salt for a week in refrigerator, then wash it off and let it sit in refrigerator for a few days to dry, then BJ slow smokes it  at no more than 200-350 degrees. Preferably at 200 or below. Then back to refrigerator to cool, slice, FRY SOME IMMEDIATELY, vacuum seal and freeze. The place we take our pigs doesn’t cure ham or bacon, but they make good pan sausage. So we have them leave the bacon in a slab and we do it ourselves. It’s better anyway.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I meant to ask this yesterday but forgot.  Before I ask, let me assure you that I am asking because I care about you and Leon, not because I am trying to be nosey.  But your posts above about getting a pig and having a garden and all makes me think you and Leon are planning to stay at your farm, for awhile at least.  But I remember a few months ago you were talking about selling and moving closer to where there are medical facilities.  So, are you and Leon doing better?  I hope you are, as I hated to hear about your having to sell your farm.  You seem happy there and I am happy for you.

Again, please forgive me if I appear to be nosy.  It's just that I want you and Leon to be happy and being able to stay there on your farm I think would help you be that way.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

How thoughtful of ya!!....sure the goat would not like being in the rain....and we surely don't want ya to melt either....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya been busy Barb?.....how is everything going with Mo?....what about the plans for the piggies?.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

My goodness!!....I'd say so, ya have been very Busy!!....I sure understand what ya are saying and it sounds to me a major leap has been taken towards filling the freezers too....  ....we are going to get fishing license and put some in the freezer along with some veggies and Joyce is already canning grn beans from the garden...may try to get up there to visit ya in the next couple of wks, but will text ya to set things up....


----------



## Baymule

You go girl! You can do anything. Raising pigs isn’t too hard. Slaughtering and processing isn’t too bad either. Phooey on store bought meat.


----------



## Baymule

We finally finished all the Cornish Cross chicken slaughtering. Got lots of offal to can for the dogs. Lots of bones to can broth from. I will still be busy for awhile. Dropped off 6 lambs for slaughter this morning, 4 were presold. Got to get in the garden!!


----------



## Bruce

I thought they tasted like snake??


----------



## Mike CHS

If you can, shoot one and hang it in plain sight.


----------



## Bruce

Nasty crows


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....pick me!!...pic me!!........I'll get ya a crow....I'll bring mine up with me and me and Leon can have a contest.....🤔


----------



## CntryBoy777

How soon is the place opening up?....we'll buy lunch before we get started.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh....if ya wish us to help ya again with some chickens....we're game!! Just let us know....we'll try not to get in the way too much....


----------



## drstratton

My son has had the same problem with crows...nasty birds! I hope you guys can pick them off!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> The war is back on with the big crows...they managed to get three newly  hatched chicks from the chicken yard...bummer ☹....



If you can shoot one, hang it up by the chicken yard and they will stay away.


----------



## Baymule

They quickly learn the difference between a gun barrel and a stick.


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am sure leon and Fred will put a dent in the population   ........your welcome to come for the entertainment  !


I wish I could! 😊


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well I certainly  understand  with this covid and all...who wants to travel  ?


Well, I was thinking more about the 3000 miles...by the time I got there I will have missed out on all of the fun...😂


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess I'll do a bit of target practice in so I'll be sharpened up for it..🤣 
and will get that coon too, if it shows up....


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Bring your pj's then, Rocky Racoon creeps  around at night...., that sly egg thieving  stinker !
> But I can sure point you in his direction if you feel like a hike into the rattle snake infested woods


Sounds like a plan, I've never met a rattlesnake I haven't killed...they actually don't taste to bad, if my memory serves me correctly...😂


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well I certainly  understand  with this covid and all...who wants to travel  ?


All the people that live in Covid-19 hot spots?


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> All the people that live in Covid-19 hot spots?


 That is how we wound up with an angry balloon chicken...I mean a cockatiel.


----------



## Bruce

Someone left you with their Cockatiel and ran to a less affected area?


----------



## chickens really

Very interesting journal..👍
I also have have a Cockatiel. He is a bugger. 16 years old and Bossy. Got him as a chick. Hates me and only likes one radio station usually. Sometimes on Sundays if I remember he loves the oldtime Bluegrass hour and dances his legs off. Mostly 80s metal music is his favourite! 😂😝
His name is Mr. Bird..😬


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> Someone left you with their Cockatiel and ran to a less affected area?




One bird in a box.


----------



## Bruce

And these people who "gifted" you the cockatiel are? And why didn't they take it with them?


----------



## rachels.haven

They're my goat watchers. They watched and milked my goats during a week of surprise blizzard and ice, I can watch their bird for a few months. He's too loud to take with them. They brought their little cockapoo, but the cockatiel would probably get them kicked out of wherever they are staying. Also, he is near the end of a cockatiel's natural life span, so a trip would probably be the end of him. He can hardly take flying across the room or hanging outside the cage for more than about half an hour. No endurance. He gets shaky when stressed at all. They said they wouldn't be surprised if we woke up one day and he was dead in the cage for us. He's obnoxious, but watching him is kind of a low obligation favor (obviously we'll do our best, just like our other animals). At least I didn't have to keep him for 15+ years. Chickens are quiet.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> and will get that coon too, if it shows up....



Often they travel in groups to such "low stress" meals.   So, filling your freezer?    Hey, coon used to be hunted for just that -- food.  Most old hunters had dogs JUST for coon hunts.


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> This  morning I moved twenty eight chicks from the chick NICU to their grow out areas...and my neighbor wants to hatch out more chicks for me to raise, lmao..she loves hatching chicks in her dinning room! And I enjoy seeing her so happy doing it...
> Starting to get the goats I have been. Milking to dry off,  and everyone got their copper bolus this morning...
> Moe is doing great, he is such a pleasant little buck and should make a good match for the ladies here.
> I went hunting around for some racoon tracks to see if they had come back for more eggs but nonthing was showing up so I am hopeful  that they may of moved on ???
> Leon is down and out with his back again on top of his aching mouth from the two teeth being  pulled...he took some of his pain meds and is back in the bed .....guess he will be unavailable  for a few days for getting that pig area done..
> Wonder if I snuck out today and brought home a half dozen piglets and let em loose in the front yard .....🤔???


😂That would hurry things along at my house...6 piglets running loose...I can't even imagine...well I can, but...😂


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hope ya don't have anymore rattlers hanging around....pigs eat snakes, tho depending how Big a Chop he is...may have to grow a bit more to be a help....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We'll come...loaded far Baar!!.....  .....they are relentless and ya always deal with a group....there will always be "lookouts" that lag back when the group is spooked....watching to see if the coast clears and then calls the group back in....we'll give them reason to hangout elsewhere....


----------



## Baymule

Picture of your pig?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> And while I was gone five chicks disappeared ....



Have you considered putting up several game cameras to see what is getting them?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I wonder why the crows are decimating your chicken flock and yet the Red Tool House folks don't have any problems?  In fact, he is glad the crows are there because they keep the hawks away:


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> Pork chop iis only about thirty pounds, when the bigger one gets here then he can have a buddy ....hope they get along


All this while Leon slept??  Does he know yet???   LOL


----------



## drstratton

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I wonder why the crows are decimating your chicken flock and yet the Red Tool House folks don't have any problems?  In fact, he is glad the crows are there because they keep the hawks away:


My son has huge Ravens at their house and they killed their Banty chickens!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Nice looking drake!!....  .....the piggies are cute!!....those "girls" are gonna be justa Dancin' for their new "man"....🤣....sounds like ya might have a good "deal" in the works.....


----------



## Baymule

So what breed of pig are the Pork Chops?


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 74230View attachment 74231
> Brotherly love


Awww! That's so sweet seeing them so happy together. ❤️


----------



## rachels.haven

Mmm. Berkshire is yummy. It goes for top dollar here. Not too porky.


----------



## Baymule

Berkshire are supposed to have fat marbling throughout the meat. The first feeder pigs we raised were Large Black and Berkshire cross. There is a Berkshire breeder a couple of counties away, but the prices on them are HIGH! If you got these at a reasonable price, count yourself fortunate! If you are going to have these processed, better make an appointment NOW. If you can't get a slaughter date in the next 6-8 months, better plan on slaughtering them yourself. I don't know about your location, but around here, bookings for slaughter are in March to May 2021 already. It's nuts.

I like raising pigs. They are easy to raise and provide a lot of meat. Check out @promiseacres   thread on ham and bacon curing.






						Curing Ham & Bacon
					

So we had the opportunity to purchase a processed hog, but the bacon and hams weren't going to be cured. We decided to attempt the process ourselves.  We had about 4 # of side meat for the bacon and the hams were cut up into 3-5#  "roasts" and a few steaks.  I had room to dry cure the bacon...



					www.backyardherds.com
				




We have two pigs that will go to slaughter August 24, they don't cure bacon or ham. We have done bacon before and it was the best bacon ever. 
Never tried a ham, so following along with promiseacres to see how hers turns out.

Stupid power is flickering on and off. Wach time the internet has to reset itself. I guess I need to get fressed and fo do chores. Misspellings are a result of my typing in the dark I am not a good typist, I gurss i'll comr bask later and post thos. 

I tried to post this morning, but the electricity did not cooperate. LOL


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Well....Pork Chop is now a happy pig, I went this morning and bought his bigger brother, we now have Pork Chop # 1 and Pork Chpo # 2...they are having a family reunion right now #2  is leading the way.....
> Absolutely  have to get that pen finished now says Leon ......our neighbor just paid me for one of the pigs and we are taking turns on buying the feed for them.....should get really interesting when the third pig arrives 🤫
> This was poor pathetic  Pork Chop #1 this morning before his brother arrived...View attachment 74228


Oh my goodness, I looked at the picture before I read anything and I thought he'd gotten smashed...lol!  Glad that wasn't what happened!


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> It's  no wonder I couldn't  see lol, my vision in my righ eye was 20/70 with these glasses and 20/40 in my left eye....new lens corrected to 20/ 40 in left and 20/25 in the right.....He said since the macular tear, that I will always have the blind area but I was lucky to have my perferial  vision...so the cost of   new lenses to put into my current frame are now $250.....visit $70 cash...and this is at Walmart  Vision center  , the only game around us for eyewear 🤓


I also need an eye appointment. I can't see far away so my glasses are okay for that but now I pull my glasses off to read. I'm hopefully going to get my eyes tested again soon and have better vision. I use Walmart myself.


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> It's  no wonder I couldn't  see lol, my vision in my righ eye was 20/70 with these glasses and 20/40 in my left eye....new lens corrected to 20/ 40 in left and 20/25 in the right.....He said since the macular tear, that I will always have the blind area but I was lucky to have my perferial  vision...so the cost of   new lenses to put into my current frame are now $250.....visit $70 cash...and this is at Walmart  Vision center  , the only game around us for eyewear 🤓


So sorry to hear that!  I wish they could do more for macular issues! 😪


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's wonderful news!!.....now when I get up there ya won't be lookin' at me so strangely.....  ....tho, on the other hand....sometimes the "blob" is better without any "detail"..........I get the cheapo$10-15  frames from Wally.....I know...I know....I'm a man......it is just having animals and they are always getting knocked off or poked, they are cheap to replace and readily available...and they change the lens for free.....long as lense isn't damaged....🤣


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> It's  no wonder I couldn't  see lol, my vision in my righ eye was 20/70 with these glasses and 20/40 in my left eye....new lens corrected to 20/ 40 in left and 20/25 in the right.....He said since the macular tear, that I will always have the blind area but I was lucky to have my perferial  vision...so the cost of   new lenses to put into my current frame are now $250.....visit $70 cash...and this is at Walmart  Vision center  , the only game around us for eyewear 🤓


I don't know if your macular tear results in some "weird" lens prescription, but if not, you might consider one of the online eyeglass providers. You still need to get a prescription locally....But the lens/frames are dirt cheap-like $25/pkg cheap- (non progressive bifocals). I've used one several times, as have 3 of my acquaintances. Never had a problem. Delivery takes about 10 days. The one I use even lets you download your picture so you can "try on" each frame to see how they look on you. I've been wearing glasses for 64 years (I was 3). When I was young and in my prime, my vision was 20/200. The receptionist would plop a set of frames on my face, show me a mirror, and ask "what do you think? I always thought all I see is a fuzzy blob where my face should be. The picture try on actually allows me to see what the frames look like on me.


----------



## Xerocles

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you, I will definitely  look into the online option.....it certainly has to be better than buying at Wallyworld


Suggestion? Go for it at WM. But get your prescription in hand also. (Make sure they tell you what your pupilary distance is-very important). Then, try an online place for a "backup" pair. It's worth $25 or so, just so you can compare the first time about quality, etc.(and we all need a spare from time to time). Bet you Never go back to wallyworld again.


----------



## Xerocles

@B&B Happy goats. Forgive me a short funny story? Remember when plastic lenses became popular. (Well, maybe you're not old enough to remember that). Anyway, I was insisting on glass lenses because I was rough on my glasses and the plastic scratched really easily. The ophthalmologist was trying mightily to persuade me to get plastic (remember I've been wearing glasses since I was 3).
"Oh, they're so light. Just think of the weight savings on your face" to which I replied, when I wake in the morning, I reach for my glasses before I open my eyes. At night I take my glasses off AFTER I shut the light off. They are a part of me, have been my whole life. You're talking about a weight saving? How about we also cut off a leg and replace it with plastic. That would probably save me another 50 lbs.
Progress!


----------



## Xerocles

@B&B Happy goats . sorry, it's me yet again. When it became necessary for me to get bifocals (happens to all of us eventually) it gave me an unusual problem. I was on the computer a lot. First, reading glasses (the bifocals part) usually has a focal distance of 11-16 inches. I was typically 20-22 inches from the computer screen. Plus, I had to tilt my head back to bring the bifocals into play. Head tilted, leaning forward, maximum discomfort! Sent an email to my online company explaining. They made me a single strength set of lenses with a focal distance of 18-24 inches. They stay beside the computer. Does require me to change glasses each time I'm online BUT WHAT A RELIEF! For $25 bucks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry you're having issues!


----------



## Mini Horses

They won't give me the distance at my WM...liability.   So, to order online, I have to do my own calculations.

BUT the medicare advantage plan I have now pays the $70 fee and $200 toward the glasses.  I also got the "cheap" frames, $9.   I love them!   LOL


----------



## Baymule

Regardless of where you get the glasses, just being able to SEE is pretty darn important. I'm glad that you have the NEW AND IMPROVED EYESIGHT!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Baymule said:


> Regardless of where you get the glasses, just being able to SEE is pretty darn important. I'm glad that you have the NEW AND IMPROVED EYESIGHT!



 Amen to that!


----------



## Bruce

chickens really said:


> I also need an eye appointment. I can't see far away so my glasses are okay for that but now I pull my glasses off to read.


Advancing age will do that to a person


----------



## farmerjan

I have been taking off my glasses to read books and such, even the laptop if it is only 12-18 inches away on my lap.... for years now.  The glasses give me a headache even with the progressive lenses.  I would rather need them for distance than for closeup anyway.  Can't see the real fine stuff quite as well as I could..... but hey, at over 65, I am not complaining.  Since I read all the time, I strain my eyes probably more than I should.  Eyes hadn't changed much at all in over 5 years according to my last checkup.  I do it yearly to stay on top of it.


----------



## Bruce

I'm off to bed but on the way out I want to be the first to wish Barb a happy birthday! Yes in little over an hour she will be 1 year older.

Happy Birthday Barb


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy B'day!!!


----------



## SA Farm

Happy Birthday! 🥳


----------



## drstratton

Happy Birthday! 🎉


----------



## CntryBoy777

We would like to thank Barb and Leon for their wonderful hospitality today and we had an absolute Blast at their place today....  
We did our best to help her celebrate her day.....and share some laughs....didn't take a cake, but hopefully the shrimp dinner sufficed.......🤣.....yall be careful up there and will look forward to our next get-together.....


----------



## thistlebloom

Belated birthday wishes! Sounds like it was a fun day!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes a Happy Birthday too.  Somehow I am not getting all the alerts and go under new posts to see if I've missed anything and of course I did.  That is great that all you guys got to spend some time with each other even if the crows refused to come to the party!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Late to the party, I never get alerts on a lot of threads and have to go looking for them. Haha my twisted sister, you made it another year! May the coming year be all that you want it to be! Happy Birthday today and every day.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Bruce said:


> I'm off to bed but on the way out I want to be the first to wish Barb a happy birthday! Yes in little over an hour she will be 1 year older.
> 
> Happy Birthday Barb





B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you @Bruce



Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Happy (belated) birthday wishes!  If you have read my latest posts on my journal, you will see that for the past week I was having so much fun with my water supply line that I didn't even have time to log into BYH.

On an unrelated topic, regarding the crows, have you considered using decoy crow calls to attract them to your area, where you can then shoot them?  I don't know whether or not it is legal in Florida, but I remember when I was a kid (~10 YO) that I went with my dad and 3 uncles to a pine thicket south of the Texas town where we resided which had a small opening.  One of my uncles had a portable record player (this was in the early 1960s) that had a record of crows calling.  He started playing that record and very soon crows started flying into that small opening in that pine thicket.  All of the grownups then would shoot them with shotguns.  We probably killed 20 or so crows that day.  Maybe that would work for you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @B&B Happy goats,
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated topic, regarding the crows, have you considered using decoy crow calls to attract them to your area, where you can then shoot them?  I don't know whether or not it is legal in Florida, but I remember when I was a kid (~10 YO) that I went with my dad and 3 uncles to a pine thicket south of the Texas town where we resided which had a small opening.  One of my uncles had a portable record player (this was in the early 1960s) that had a record of crows calling.  He started playing that record and very soon crows started flying into that small opening in that pine thicket.  All of the grownups then would shoot them with shotguns.  We probably killed 20 or so crows that day.  Maybe that would work for you.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie



That sounds like a good time! CROW! KA-BLOOEY!!


----------



## Baymule

How much rain have you gotten?


----------



## Baymule

5 inches isn’t too bad, that’s a good rain here. Yeah, satellite tv and internet sure can be a PIA. Glad you are back online.


----------



## Bruce

I sure wouldn't want 5" all in the same storm! Clay here, Barb has "beach" sand.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Been pretty wet down here too....we are close to 6" since friday.........should get a break overnite and til afternoon tomorrow....grass already needs cutting again....


----------



## Mike CHS

I have been watching heavy weather cells on radar go right by us all evening heading north west but mostly missing us.  Some of those cells look really nasty.


----------



## Baymule

I need updated pictures of Winston and Lilly!!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm trying o catch up -- it's a tough job!

So, very belated Happy B'day.  Shrimp sounds delish.  I'm sure it was.   

You do know, I'm sure, that pigs like a select area for their potty, unlike the goats who surely have a spinner device back there as they spread their pellets everywhere!   So be prepared to spread it out when they leave.  it's good fertilizer.  Like you don't have enough already!     But, they will degrass it for you.  I used to mow the yard and empty the bags into their pens.  They ate it until full them slept on rest.  It gave them something to plow through later.


----------



## Baymule

They are so darn cute!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

You have a beautiful place, Miss @B&B Happy goats!  You and your DH have done a lot!  And those are beautiful puppies!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have ya gotten the new glasses yet?....see better?....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Having trifocals, I do understand the "adjustment" period....hope things "balance out" for ya soon!!....


----------



## Bruce

You'll get it Barb. After a bit you'll unconsciously be adjusting your eyes or head position.


----------



## farmerjan

I have the progressive lenses and yes, looking out to the sides can get very fuzzy and the depth perception is terrible. Walking down steps is very difficult for me.  I usually change my glasses and wear a "distance only" pair on the tractor so when I look out the corner of my eyes to see the rake and such, it is clear and not distorted.  And I have to take all my glasses off to read because the progressives cause headaches when I read with them.  I am not wearing any glasses now with the laptop;  it is literally in my lap and is about 18 inches away from my face at least.  The glasses make me tilt my head up to look through the bottom and it gives me headaches and I still can't see as clearly as I do without.  Real closeup fine stuff is not quite as clear as it used to be, like threading a needle.... and looking at coins for my coin collection seeing the "D or P" is not always as clear as I would like.... I will use a magnifying glass for that if I am not sure. 
But overall, it is nicer than having to constantly change glasses.  I did have bifocals and mostly liked them better than the progressives, but in the barns to see cow numbers the progressives give me more flexibility to see things at several different distances.


----------



## farmerjan

P.S.  your place is very nice.


----------



## Bruce

If I want to see anything clearly I need to put my glasses on. Astigmatism you know. Doesn't matter how close something is. 



farmerjan said:


> and the depth perception is terrible.


That has not been a problem for me with progressives. Probably because I've never had depth perception and never will  Probably easier to "adapt" to when it has never been different.


----------



## Baymule

Where are the pictures of the pigs????


----------



## rachels.haven

I feel for you there. My parents apparently just went from 60 chickens to less than 15 because of a fox family they're trying to kill off. And my mom is worried her precious goose army and muscovies are next. I hope you get those vermin.


----------



## farmerjan

Seems like the foxes are having a banner year!!!!!  Lots of us are seeing/dealing with them.  We have to move the cornish pen as the guys are coming to start the "road"/drive up to where the cell tower is going to be built and my son said he thinks they are going to clear it out more there by the entrance.... so I will be moving them down closer to the fence.  They are going to be dropping trees and he said they will want to drop them near where the pen is so that to move it closer to the fence so they won't hit them as they don't want to hit the fence.  
Not complaining..... but the wild black raspberries are almost ready..... nearly full size and then will ripen..... all through that area.... OH WELL.... w need the road for the tower worse than I need the raspberries.....
If they are doing all that disturbance, then hopefully the fox leaves the area.... or at least stays away during the day so I can turn the meat birds out for some "scratching around"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is the warmer weather a bit kinder to your knees?....is all the extra use of the ankle gaining strength?.....when ya get frustrated with it....put the boot on, take a few steps....and remember the "mountain ya have climbed" in a short period of time....certain "proof" that it is and does get Better.....


----------



## farmerjan

My ankle is doing really good.  No pain, still some numbness but getting a little more feeling on the bottom of it.  It is getting stronger.  I do exercises with it, and balancing on that foot for a count of 5 - yes I do hold onto the edge of a chair some -  but getting more dexterous with it.  PT guys say it is doing good.  
The warmer weather doesn't seem to be helping the knees much.  They just really hurt with any kind of walking/standing .... ESPECIALLY on any kind of hard floors.... walking doesn't hurt as much say on the lawn.... but the right one is very painful.  Doesn't seem to matter what I take, supplements, anything.... and even the pain pills aren't helping much. I try to only take some tylenol except when I am in the barns;  and the sad thing is I will get about an hours' lessening of the pain but not much.  I find myself walking with the knees almost stiff and more of a shuffle sometimes, as they just hurt.  And that actually makes it worse.... I tell myself to "bend your knees" often, so I don't get to walking like a tin soldier with stiff knees..... steps are just not fun no matter how I do it.
I know the cold affects them in the winter.... and I do make it a point of always wearing insulated overalls just for helping keep the knees warmer.  
But as I have said before, I never realized that the knees hurt this much because the ankle was so painful to walk on.  Now that there is just no pain in the ankle, the knees are really letting me know..... 
I do find that using the one crutch helps because I take some of my weight on the arm/hand holding the crutch so don't come down so hard on the knees.  PT said that it was fine if it kept me up and walking/exercising the ankle more.   Or to use a cane or walking stick.... but that is more for balance than to take some of the pressure/weight off the actual knee joint.  I am still using the crutch a fair amount when having to walk very much.  I don't use it alot in the house, but even sometimes I find myself reaching for it because just putting all the weight on my knees is just too much.  I also try to not take much for the pain, and go hours/days without even taking a tylenol if I can .  I just don't like to keep taking them.  I will combine it with the tramadol when I am testing though.  Dr said they would work well together....synergistic (?)  so I do that or I cannot get through a 2 hour milking/testing.  It helps tremendously to be able to sit for a minute or 2 waiting on a cow to get done.... or the group to go out or come in.  
Plus I look at it;  I am further than I was a month ago when I needed help most all the time.  I can do a 100 cow herd or a 2-2 1/2 hour test now without being in agony.... building up the strength and walking better.  I don't use anything in the parlor while going from cow to cow..... and I do sit for a minute whenever I can.  
It is better  than it was...... I still can't believe that there is absolutely no pain in the ankle.... except a little soreness when doing the exercises and such with the stretching and strengthening the muscles and ligaments and tendons and all.....

SOOOOOOO GLAD that I did the ankle..... am now wanting to get the knees done if they will feel better like this.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I never realized that the knees hurt this much because the ankle was so painful to walk on. Now that there is just no pain in the ankle, the knees are really letting me know.....





farmerjan said:


> I am further than I was a month ago when I needed help most all the time. I can do a 100 cow herd or a 2-2 1/2 hour test now without being in agony.... building up the strength and walking better.



Improvement positive!   Also, over the years & during rehab now, you have adjusted your walk, posture, gait, etc. to accomodate the pain.  Now you are having to re-adjust all with the new ankle.  Even your back will thank you, although you may not feel that yet.  It will all repeat once you do those knees.    Heck by next summer you'll feel 20 yrs younger.

@B&B Happy goats -- sure hope you get those coon!   And -- how much different can a chicken smell than a crow -- both rotting in the sun??    Maybe it will scare them off, also.   You'll let us know.

Why not hot wire the other pen, too?


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Good morning from the pups...View attachment 75024View attachment 75025View attachment 75026


Cute pups!  I love your place...it's beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

Except for Mel of course


----------



## Mike CHS

Coincidentally, when we were down checking on a mod we need to do, I told Teresa that Barb is probably wanting a Mel fix.  I didn't intend for me to be in the picture but he is giving me one of those big eyed looks that seems like it can see straight into your heart.


----------



## Bruce

Great picture Mike! Looks like most of Mel's coat is out. Probably can't get more than another 50 gallon drum off him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope ya can have an Enjoyable wknd up that way....with all that "frustration" around ya....


----------



## GardnerHomestead

B&B Happy goats said:


> The smallest of the two piggies has caught up in size (almost) to his brother and hopefully  we will be moving them to the new pig area this weekend....boy oh boy they sure love those hardboiled egg,s   ......rabbit kits a gaining weight really fast and if Mrs Wilson's bred than we should have more kits born tommrow....
> The chicks are out now with the adult hens and we haven't  had any new losses with them
> Whatever has been getting into the back turkin pen has taken itself a whole chicken that was in the special sauce bucket, soooo I am suspecting a racoon momma again, hope her family enjoyed their meal together....
> Two of the doe's are in heat and poor little man Moe is yelling  at me to let him go take care of business...he just won't  listen to me telling  him he has to wait a few more months.....
> Lilly (labradoodle)  seems to be going into her first heat as she is being quite romantically  focused  on sticking her "business" in poor Winston's face...Winston sniffs and looks at me like " what does she want me to do mom ?  " .......
> Then we have the KC ducks sitting on a pile of eggs while we are waiting for Mr Drake to realise he needs to get his young self together and get those eggs fertilized.....ugh, lol..it's  like a darn zoo around here lately,  hopefully we will get back on track and get everyone  happy, and the pigs moved to their place .....
> It sure is funny to talk with my old circle of friends who are busy traveling and entertaining  each other as they share their stories of adventure as retired people...I try to share my Joy's of having a wonderful  life in the country with our animals, they don't  "get it"....I think  farm life is  the best kept secret  of retirement, can't  beat it with a big stick
> Have a great weekend BYH


I have now read your whole journal, and lol at Lilly and Winston, our pup just went through her first heat too and your description is spot on! hahahaha  look forward to reading more! thanks for the laughs


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you lol, it certainly  has been a interesting  couple of years for us....my husband still keeps asking  "are we done building pens and fences yet ????......  nope


Just remind him that you are having a never ending adventure...upgrading never ends...lol!😂 I'm so glad that I found BYH, you all are good for my soul! 💞


----------



## chickens really

Depending on the age of the birds the Cockerel will be slower getting the big tail feathers and will be a bigger bird with big legs and feet. 👍
Hope your neighbor gets home soon. It's going to be hot here as far as Alberta hot gets. 23C but humidity is high. Storms coming this evening.


----------



## Bruce

I just heard about a giant Saharan dust storm that is going to hit the south east soon!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> I just heard about a giant Saharan dust storm that is going to hit the south east soon!!



As long as that hot dry air is around, there won't be any tropical weather activity.


----------



## Bruce

True, I did hear that the giant dust storms tend to stop the formation of tropical storms/hurricanes in the Atlantic. So you should be safe from those for a bit.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Worked on the pig pen saturday and we both got heat sick, leon was down till Sunday afternoon sleeping... Our dear neighbor is in the hospital...again...so we are doing chores there till further notice..the heat / humidity has been a PITA to work in as everyone here in the south expects...it just seems to be worse each season that summer brings...



Gosh, I can identify with that.  I have become more susceptible to heat exhaustion the past few years.  It comes on fairly quickly.  I can go from simply hot to feeling faint in less than a minute.  So please, you two, take good care of yourselves.  We want you around healthy and happy for many more years to come.   I hope your neighbor gets better soon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats on the haul of veggies!  For awhile I was getting free stuff that was left after our food pantry at the school gave away all they could.  I got a 50lb bag of perfectly beautiful carrots.  I have carrots everywhere, lol.  In the freezer, canned, dehydrated... finally gave the last bit to the pigs.  They love 'em!


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing I have found out is....once ya get "touched" by the heat ya are "sensitive" to it and it will affect ya sooner from then on....ya both don't need to push it and ya are better off resting....even if it means something doesn't get completed til ya recover...however long it takes....  .....sounds like a great deal with the veggies........sure hope the neighbor gets better and avoids the virus...


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just got a text that dear sweet neighbor is on her way home   ...


----------



## Baymule

I just got caught up on several pages, I don't know why I don't get alerts on your and many other's threads! Watch out for the heat! We get out early, like NOW while it is in the somewhat cool of the morning. It helps, but we still get soaking wet with sweat like we played in the water sprinkler. LOL We generally quit anywhere from 11 AM to 1 PM, most usually around 12. It just gets too hot. So take it easy in that heat! Set the alarm, get out at daylight and do what you can, then hibernate under the AC! I've sat here too long, the sun is up and I need to get outside!


----------



## Bruce

*TOO HOT* Barb!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

We got rained on twice this morning, it felt good.  Just spot showers that didn't last long, but they chased the heat away. Because it was so cool, we worked until 1:00.


----------



## CntryBoy777

May your wind always be from the North....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thinking of yall today....fixing BBQ chicken wings for Joyce's bday...they are her Favorite!!.....don't tell her I told ya...ssshhhh!!....😁


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya can send her a txt, but I didn't tell ya to...ya just remembered...


----------



## farmerjan

Tell JOYCE  Happy Birthday from all of us here at BYH !!!!!  And you can tell her I am the instigator !!!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thinking of yall today....fixing BBQ chicken wings for Joyce's bday...they are her Favorite!!.....don't tell her I told ya...ssshhhh!!....😁


Happy Birthday Joyce!!! Now that I know when it is and have put it in my calendar, you won't have to chance getting in trouble next year


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would like to thank ya all!!....and a special Thanks to @B&B Happy goats for allowing me this small "hijack"....everything was a smashing success.........and Joyce said to convey her Gratitude to everyone.........the wings turned out fantastic...

.....and this was verified by the b'day Gal, because she went back for 2nds........thanks again Barb!!...ya are a real Champ and I will deliver on the wings...next time...


----------



## Bruce

ONLY seconds? Must not have been REAL good then


----------



## Baymule

What a nice birthday present! Wings!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Po' folks have po' ways @Baymule .....after 20÷ yrs together simple seems to work much Better......


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Po' folks have po' ways @Baymule .....after 20÷ yrs together simple seems to work much Better......


Ain't nuthin' po about BBQ wings! Besides when you have what you need, the simple things mean so much more than some fancy store bought gee-gaw.


----------



## farmerjan

Things that the po' folks have , simple and appreciated, is more than all the idiots that are doing all the protesting and looting and burning will ever have.  That is the problem with so much today.... they think they are entitled, get more and more, have too much idle time to "lament" what they don't have, and are never really happy or satisfied with anything  in life.  I cherish the simpler things too, and a good meal cooked by someone who is important to me is the best thing there is in life. 

Glad the wings met her approval!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I see ya are getting an early start on the "booms and bangs" up that way.... 🤣 ...the radar has pretty yellows and reds around ya....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We aren't getting much here...got .2" yesterday and another .1" so far today....when the sun beams out it is a steam bath here....yall don't get too Crazy up there....  .....surrounded by all those animals....now ya can't go Anywhere to "escape" the creatures...there Everywhere.........you'll be a "trainwreck" next time we get up there!!...


----------



## Baymule

Enjoy your rain. We need rain! It is dry and dusty here.


----------



## Bruce

None of my critters want to be hugged though the cats will sometimes accept some stroking.

Seems like there were more "large" fireworks than usual going on around us last night. Likely because all the towns cancelled their shows. 

Our July 4th weekend "excitement" has been watching the 5 fledged barn swallows sitting outside the laundry room on the "plant hanger" that holds 2 hummingbird feeders. The babies or parents seem to have designated it a a feeding station. These aren't the birds from the barn alley nest, those 5 babies don't even have their eyes open yet. I don't know where these older birds nest is/was.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Think of it as replenishing the swamps that surround ya....  ...why is that important?....well, at low water levels the gators begin to waunder in search of water to cool in....so, replenishing the swamps keep them from showing up at your place searching........we are enjoying the break in the heat, but the showers come and go at such intervals we can't get anything done outside.....🤣


----------



## Mike CHS

This video was taken in Foxbank Plantation subdivision about a block from where we lived.  There were storm basins all over the place and 140 acre lake that was full of gators.









						Video: Gator crawls up front door of Moncks Corner family's home
					

A Moncks Corner family had an unusual visitor at the front door of their home and a bystander caught the encounter on camera.Alligator sightings are pretty common in the Lowcountry, but one crawling up the front door is a sighting that most haven't seen.Ga




					abcnews4.com


----------



## Baymule

WE GOT RAIN!! We got a shower yesterday evening and rain this morning totaling 1 1/2”!! We sure needed it, dust clouds here were about to take off for the Sahara and show them a REAL dust cloud! LOL


----------



## Baymule

We are now under mandate issued by the governor to wear masks in public. It doesn’t bother us, we wear them when we go to town anyway.


----------



## chickens really

My goodness I can't even picture a gator being a problem being I'm up here in central Alberta, Canada. All we have are Garter Snakes and Salamanders..  
I honestly would be scared if I saw a gator on my back lawn. The muskrats are bad enough.


----------



## rachels.haven

Mmm, my Florida raised mother would love to...help you with your gators. She moved to Ohio and was introduced to the tasty world of alligator at a county fair. I'm sure collecting alligators is illegal in Florida though or there wouldn't be any left based on how yummy she seems to think they are, but you know, maybe if more people just bit them back they'd be less of a pest...or extinct where people live is more likely.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> As we watched the new last night it was mentioned that we are not only fighting a pandemic in this country...*we are fighting stupidity.*...ain't THAT the truth !....as uncomfortable as wearing a mask is, it's pretty darn simple, ...if you are going out in public, protect yourself if not others ...and wear a darn mask....or better yet...just stay home if possible....  ....


Girl - you are right about that!   I remember back when this started some folks were calling it "population control."  Well guess what?  I believe it now, lol.  The population that won't protect themselves  are definitely at risk of being "controlled" by being the ones that contract this virus.  Oops - can't fix stupid!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, what sensible advice you folks have posted regarding the virus and how to address it!  I just posted on Miss @Ridgetop's journal where I asked her what she would do (see https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/ridgetop-our-place-and-how-we-muddle-along.38119/post-655071).  But if it is OK with you, Miss @B&B Happy goats, I will ask you and others what you folks would recommend to our elected officials and to the general population.  And as I asked Miss Ridgetop, so I ask each of you, please, no name-calling.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X 1000000000000000!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I'm with Miss @frustratedearthmother!  Thank you, Miss B&B Happy goats!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> and I sure wouldn't want to be the carrier that gives it to a stranger


And that my friend is the difference between people. Some just don't care about "the other". Maybe they will when they kill their family members. Too late then of course.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ya know, I see so many folks who think that just because somebody told them to wear a mask that it's taking away their freedom. WTH?   Guess what?  We generally don't allow people to harm other people.  It's part of our laws and part of most folks moral code.  We don't let people go around throwing acid into someone's face, we don't allow folks to shoot each other, or stab, or run people over with a vehicle.  Why?
Because it's just not right. 

So, why should anyone think it's a violation of their rights to do the right thing?  Some of these folks are on this forum and other forums, some are in my own town, and some are my neighbors.  Some of these folks are bible carrying, church attending folks.  Some of these are people who would bend over backwards to help someone, even a total stranger. All around good folks, but they won't wear a mask to help people, and themselves?  I just don't get it.  It's not a big hairy freakin' deal people!


----------



## Mike CHS

One of the arguments  for not wearing masks that I have heard is that there is no evidence that they are effective.  Last week I read a brief put out by UC Davis that said that masks are 65% effective in reducing risk for both the wearer and those around.  I would prefer 100% but I'll take that 65%.  I never griped about having to wear a motorcycle helmet in spite of the studies that said they only increased your chances of surviving a crash by 37%.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I grew up camping and trail riding on motorcycles.  I remember two specific incidents that made me never question wearing a helmet.  

First one - my dad was riding down a narrow trail - in the lead - when he didn't duck low enough going under a tree branch.  It caught him under the neck and flipped him right off the back of his bike.  He landed on his back and his head hit a tree root.  That impact put a split in his helmet - but he walked away laughing.

Second - neighbor started a cross country trip with a couple of his buddies.  He had just left his house and was on I-10 in Baytown going to meet his friends.  A semi-driver ran into him from behind...maybe asleep..who knows.  He went down and somehow was on top of the bike which was stuck under the truck - still barreling down the interstate.  His head was hanging off and rubbing on the asphalt.  His helmet was worn completely through the outer shell by the time the truck stopped.  But, his head was intact.  He didn't exactly walk away laughing like my dad did - but he was alive.  Massive areas of road rash and a pretty serious muffler burn, but he recovered.

I have a mask with a hepa filter.  It's hot and quite honestly I don't enjoy wearing it.  But, if it gives 65% protection to myself and others - I'll take it!  More importantly we take care of DH's 89yo mother.  We take as many precautions as we can to keep her safe.


----------



## Bruce

I think if the mask has a hepa filter it would be 100% effective. I didn't know those even existed.

I wonder why the people who won't wear a mask because it removes their personal freedoms wear a shirt and shoes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

HEPA Filters Are Effective Materails for DIY Face Masks - Smart Air
					

HEPAs are some of the highest-performing filters out there, so we experimented in using HEPA filters to make DIY masks in this how-to guide.



					smartairfilters.com
				




My mask is double layer cotton fabric with a pocket that you can insert a filter into.  I bought several extra filters to change out.  Mine came from Etsy.


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> I wonder why the people who won't wear a mask because it removes their personal freedoms wear a shirt and shoes.



*GASP* that's an excellent idea. I want my shoes off. Time to go make some FB memes and a few well placed YT videos... 
(except is summer, and the world really is made for those wearing shoes)


----------



## Bruce

Right, it is summer, it is hot. Why are people wearing clothes at all when they go shopping?


----------



## rachels.haven

@Bruce  Now I'm reading my children's voices speaking through your screen name.


----------



## Baymule

Our son in law is an assistant Principal and is on several different committees trying to figure out how to have school open, stay compliant and keep kids safe. It is mind boggling all the different scenarios he described. Teachers are in short supply everywhere as those who are able, are opting for retirement. 2,000 teachers are needed in Houston alone. In a classroom that previously held 40 kids, now with 6’ apart, it will hold a dozen? Where to put the other 34 kids?


----------



## rachels.haven

Lol, our schools are trying to cut it to 3' apart. Yours are being so generous.


----------



## Baymule

I don’t see how schools are going to do it.


----------



## Mike CHS

I read something yesterday that the spike in numbers in Florida may have something to do with contaminated test equipment but can't find anything to confirm what I read.


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Every one is pointing the finger at some one or something here, right now the governor is getting roasted for shutting down late and reopening  early......just too many people not taking precautions here and thinking everything is as expected and "normal"...
> 132 deaths last night...291000 cases state wide, numbers have risen in the last 24 hours....thank heavens  for my toilet paper stash, looks like we will be home for quite some time


Have you heard what percent of hospitalizations are happening or how many are showing only mild symptoms?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've heard that 33 labs are under investigation for recording a 9.8% positivity rate as 98%....we are not known for being "out and about" people, so the only thing that has changed for us is getting food thru a drive thru window....oh, had to put a mask on to go inside the bank today.....our county is pretty low on the "numbers" list....  

Sounds good about the pup!!......


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Haven't  kept up with percentages,  alot of hospitals ICU and critical care are reported to be at maximum capacity...they just reporting that in the next county you are required to wear your mask  EVEN WHEN DRIVING your car......
> We are just staying home and hoarding toilet paper, don't  need a mask for that , lol


Some of the requirements make no sense at all!


----------



## Mike CHS

Tennessee is recommending that you wear a mask in your vehicle if you are going to be transporting others (that you don't live with) in that vehicle.  That makes sense once you think about it but it isn't mandatory.


----------



## drstratton

Mike CHS said:


> Tennessee is recommending that you wear a mask in your vehicle if you are going to be transporting others (that you don't live with) in that vehicle.  That makes sense once you think about it but it isn't mandatory.


That makes sense!


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Had some morning excitement  here...as I was reading BYH and having my morning hot cuppa tea, the quiet was broken by ambulances, fire trucks and police going down the road headed toward us...then they headed out behind our place, lots of smoke coming out above the trees....more trucks kept on coming....then more....Nice to know that much help is available  if needed, not sure what was on fire, but happy it didn't  catch the woods and head toward our place.....appears  to be under control now, I am sure by noontime someone will spread the word about what happened lol, ....lots of us old farts around here keeping a eye out for news to chew  on over the fence, at least nobody was in the ambulance  when it left this time.
> Hope everyone has a great day, ...stay safe and cool  😷


Glad you and yours are safe!

Same to you!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Good thing ya got the rain!!.... ....hate about the fire and hope nobody was hurt, but if ya lose all your stuff a broke leg would be better.....don't hold on to the fence while ya are "chewin" ya may lose some skin on that sizzlin' metal wire.....


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Talked with the butcher and got a date in October for the pigs, he said he has killed more cows this year than he had in the last seven years, he is very busy , but his dates are only a month out. ...so far


Would give my EYE TEETH to only be a month or even 2 months out around here......


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ya know, I see so many folks who think that just because somebody told them to wear a mask that it's taking away their freedom. WTH? Guess what? We generally don't allow people to harm other people. It's part of our laws and part of most folks moral code. We don't let people go around throwing acid into someone's face, we don't allow folks to shoot each other, or stab, or run people over with a vehicle. Why?
> Because it's just not right.
> 
> So, why should anyone think it's a violation of their rights to do the right thing? Some of these folks are on this forum and other forums, some are in my own town, and some are my neighbors. Some of these folks are bible carrying, church attending folks. Some of these are people who would bend over backwards to help someone, even a total stranger. All around good folks, but they won't wear a mask to help people, and themselves? I just don't get it. It's not a big hairy freakin' deal people!



Miss @frustratedearthmother,

Sorry to just now respond.  As I have mentioned in other posts, I have been off the forum for awhile and am just now catching back up.

I wish there were a reaction indication for a post that showed a very strong like.  I certainly wish there were more folks like you who were in charge of this country's response to COVID-19.  Maybe our infection rate would be a lot lower.  For what it's worth, two of our family members are infected with COVID-19.  The husband refused to wear a mask.  You can read about it on my forum.

But thanks again for this post.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> in the next county you are required to wear your mask EVEN WHEN DRIVING your car.


That is ridiculous and makes no sense. 



Mike CHS said:


> Tennessee is recommending that you wear a mask in your vehicle if you are going to be transporting others (that you don't live with) in that vehicle.  That makes sense once you think about it but it isn't mandatory.


That makes a WHOLE lot more sense. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> lots of us old farts around here keeping a eye out for news to chew on over the fence,


Especially anything that ISN'T Covid related! Though a fire is not the most fun thing to have to talk about especially if there was significant damage or injury.



B&B Happy goats said:


> Talked with the butcher and got a date in October for the pigs, he said he has killed more cows this year than he had in the last seven years, he is very busy , but his dates are only a month out. ...so far


A month is nothing! I got 10 pounds of ground beef from my farmer friend, he is close to running out. Has another going in the end of next month and made the appointment last December.


----------



## Bruce

Glad no one was hurt but sad they are now homeless.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

THANK YOU SO MUCH for your comments about COVID-19.  You, Mister @Bruce, Mister @Mike CHS, Miss @rachels.haven and Miss @Baymule all made (IMHO) sensible comments.  What made it even more refreshing to read was that all of you did so without any name-calling.

I am glad that no one was hurt in the fire, but I feel for those poor folks who lost pretty much everything.  They probably didn't have insurance, so it is all the more hurtful.

I am happy for you about getting another puppy.  I have never owned a labradoodle (sp?) but I have owned a miniature schnauzer.  I so much loved that dog.  Maybe I should look into a labradoodle instead.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

So about this Covid thing. Does anyone know how long one has to have it before they can infect someone else? If, say, they were in contact with an infected person at 8 AM and the virus "jumped" would it have enough time to replicate 8 hours later or 16, 24, 48 ... and be transmissible? 

Of course the person wouldn't have symptoms for some period either. If they are going to have symptoms (since such a high percentage don't) would they show up at the same time as they are able to infect someone else or is transmission possible earlier or maybe not until later? 

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Bruce

And if you travel somewhere with a high infection rate STAY THE HECK HOME for 2 weeks when you return.

I sure hope you and Leon don't get this thing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Cow!  You and Leon do your best to stay safe.  Take your vitamins and vitamin d and zinc and elderberry syrup and green tea and eye of newt and whatever else you can think of to help ward this thing off!  We'll sure be thinking about you and sending all the positive thoughts we can.

Poor goat noise neighbor...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hope ya shucked the clothes straight to the washer........I know ya didn't know it right away, but sure woulxn't leave em lying around...we have "go to town" clothes and "around the house ones"....I sure hope yall and the other neighbor "dodged the bullet" and nothing comes of it.......we were gonna wait 2wks before we triex to get up there, since Joyce has been with the family...cooped up for 5days...to make sure we didn't bring anything to ya....so, now guess it is doubly important to wait........at least we can look forward to celebrating with BBQ wangs when the "coast is clear"....🤤)


----------



## rachels.haven

Good grief! You'll be in our prayers (not much more to do, unfortunately, which stinks). That's the last thing you and your neighborhood need!!!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy Cow!  You and Leon do your best to stay safe.  Take your vitamins and vitamin d and zinc and elderberry syrup and green tea and eye of newt and whatever else you can think of to help ward this thing off!  We'll sure be thinking about you and sending all the positive thoughts we can.
> 
> Poor goat noise neighbor...



And take selenium too. Selenium fights virus and abnormal cells that turn to cancer. You need 400 mcg daily. The tablets are 200 mcg, supposed to get the rest from food and probably your multi vitamin.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss @B&B Happy goats!  I really hope you and Leon didn't contract the virus!  Our thoughts are with you two.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Be safe if ya go for a visit....  😷


----------



## Bruce

What! Wow. 

How is his wife staying away from him so she doesn't catch it when she has to take care of him?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I love, love, love the nekkid necks!  I really want some "showgirls."  They are a cross between a Silkie and a Turken.

Isn't that the craziest thing, lol!     (stole the pic from Google images)


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I keep asking them to dig themselfs a mud hole, lazy critters ..


With your sand you'd need rain 24x7 for a mudhole to exist!


----------



## chickens really

Turkins are cute as chicks 🐥. Definitely not when adult birds though   
My Pal had a bunch of them one year and the Chicks were very cute. The adults were in Molt and WOW were they ugly..


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, we are enjoying having them, I think their ugliness  makes them attractive to me...I'm a sucker for the ugly duckling..


Yes..Me too! I had a little ugly Silkie cross with a messed up foot and long beak. She was very tame and not because I handled her at all either. Named her Noodles. 😂
Sold her to a little girl and she is a loved Chicken .


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> The three chicks that  hatched should be REALLY ugly, ...hope they survive and nonthing gets them, we are letting them  them stay free with  their fluffy butt mothers and the goats...hopefully  the crows stay away


Yes. Hopefully


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, we are enjoying having them, I think their ugliness  makes them attractive to me...I'm a sucker for the ugly duckling..


I guess now we know "why" ya keep inviting us up to visit....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I prefer to call them "unique"!  A lot of things can fit into that category and I use it to describe my DH quite often, lol!


----------



## Baymule

frustratedearthmother said:


> I prefer to call them "unique"!  A lot of things can fit into that category and I use it to describe my DH quite often, lol!


You call your husband unique, I call mine A-hole. He would probably prefer unique. LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My DH is not happy with snakes either....mostly because he doesn't recognize the differences between a bad snake and a good snake.  Several years ago he came to get me and said there was a snake in a quail pen.  I go out and yep - there's a snake in a quail pen and he's swallowed a quail so he's too fat to get back out.  The cages are hanging so they're about chest high and I've got the gate open but the snake is trying to hide in the back corner instead of coming out.  There are more quail in there so the snake has got to go.  It was a big rat snake so he's not happy with me trying to get him out of the cage.  I'm reaching in - DH is behind me and the snake strikes at me.  I yank my arm back as fast as I can and with DH right behind me I elbowed him right in the eye, lol.  Poor DH sported a nice shiner for awhile.  He got injured without even getting close to the snake, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!....that is a good one for ya Barb, tho they will eat birds, they also eat snakes, so since the rattlers may hang around it may be beneficial to ya....if not, pigs will eat em....  
I had a similar experience with a rat snake and since that time I always put hinges on the backboard, so I can avoid the direct confrontation, of the nest box....tho a quail pen would be difficult....maybe a golf club iron or putter would be a good tool to use....


----------



## rachels.haven

Sounds like they're running around and around your house to terrorize the poor man inside.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh he will....just bring one inside....  ....don't tell him ya found it under the bed....he'd never sleep again....


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh he will....just bring one inside....  ....don't tell him ya found it under the bed....he'd never sleep again....


OMG @CntryBoy777  that is just mean..... good thing your guys are friends.....


----------



## chickens really

Holy smokes! I love all your pictures. That's an awesome Goat Shed 👍
Sorry about the snake getting the chick. Also about your Husbands fear of snakes. 😁😂


----------



## Bruce

chickens really said:


> The adults were in Molt and WOW were they ugly..


Ready for the cone, no scalding and plucking necessary!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, we are enjoying having them, I think their ugliness  makes them attractive to me...I'm a sucker for the ugly duckling..


I hope Leon isn't reading this thread! 



Baymule said:


> You call your husband unique, I call mine A-hole. He would probably prefer unique. LOL


Barb, shall we tell them what you call Leon? It is definitely better than A-hole 



farmerjan said:


> OMG @CntryBoy777  that is just mean..... good thing your guys are friends.....


You beat me to that comment!


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> What is it with men and snakes ? I know so many men that run for the hills if they see one


Our neighbor is 6'7" and over 300 pounds, but is deathly afraid of snakes. He won't stop running until he is far away. LOL Not only snakes, but lizards too, his primal fear extends to ALL reptiles.


----------



## Baymule

I am saving seed now from my garden. I will have plenty to share with you! Thai #3 long green beans, Mortgage Lifter tomatoes, Cherokee Purple tomatoes, Ping Tung eggplant (they are long and look like bananas) Diamond eggplant (they are very prolific) Cubanelle sweet peppers, Amish Melon, Painted Mountain corn (it's a cornmeal corn) and Top Crop Purple Hull peas. 

I am having the BEST garden I've had since we moved here. I'm picking tomatoes by the wash pan full, almost daily. I've made lots of cooked down tomato sauce, salsa and dehydrated tomatoes. The Purple Hull peas are just coming on and are loaded with peas and blooms. 6 years of amending the soil with everything we could lay hands on is paying off. From pure white sand to a rich black crumbly soil, we have worked hard to get here. 





__





						Baymule’s 2020 Garden
					

Happy New Year! 2019 was a flat out, pure-dee garden bust. Drought, heat, failure. Ring out the old, bring in the New Year! Go 2020!!  It has begun!  We spent the last couple of days cleaning out the sheep barn. I practice deep litter, bedding with pine shavings, pine straw, leaves and hay. We...



					www.theeasygarden.com


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> 6 years of amending the soil with everything we could lay hands on is paying off. From pure white sand to a rich black crumbly soil, we have worked hard to get here.




You sure have worked for this!   Glad you are finally seeing results.  Pastures will eventually show their gratitude....although some of the pics show at least the seasonal surge has been good.   Those roots will expand.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Our neighbor is 6'7" and over 300 pounds, but is deathly afraid of snakes. He won't stop running until he is far away. LOL Not only snakes, but lizards too, his primal fear extends to ALL reptiles.


Does he scream like a little girl while he's running away?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Does he scream like a little girl while he's running away?


He has been known to do so. LOL

All you hear about Covid is that people with compromised immune systems get Covid and die. And here goes your neighbor flaunting all the rules. Go figure.

These Top Crop purple hull peas are more of a pink hull, but who cares? They are really making peas now! I picked them the last two days and we got 13 pounds of shelled peas in the refrigerator for me to put up today. Along with MORE tomatoes and eggplant! It's 7:45 AM and I'm not racing to the kitchen....... still in sloppy PJ's on the laptop.........coffee cup is empty.......


----------



## drstratton

Bruce said:


> Does he scream like a little girl while he's running away?


My FIL would...😂


----------



## drstratton

Mostly caught up! Praying that you don't get Covid, but if you do that it's a mild case! 

Are you all in any danger from the hurricane?


----------



## drstratton

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got the negative  result yesterday  😷
> ......the storm won't  be a problem if it continues on the project path .....not that I am wishing it onto others but it can continue on iits merry way avoiding us along with the rest of the seasons storms as far as I am concerned


 That's awesome news on both counts! 💞


----------



## farmerjan

I am really glad for you.  One thing, and I am not being negative.... but how do they determine how long after possible exposure before your body will show up positive?  I mean, if you get exposed to someone with the flu it takes at least 24-48 hours before you start to show any possible symptoms.... so how do they decide how soon after exposure should you be tested?  And in the case of the woman here that has had a total of 5 positive tests in over 6 weeks, and never had a symptom, and they are still making her stay "quarantined" and yet no one in her house has come up positive..... I am getting more and more confused as to how they have come up with some of these protocols. 14 days was supposed to be the "infectious time"  but she is still not allowed to go back to work or anything. 
And a friend's son who got it in Alaska, positive test, quarantined for 2 weeks, had flu like symptoms but not too bad, said he will be going back to work and has been told he will not have to test anymore because you will continue to test positive.....yet everyone at work has to test twice a week that are negative?????
I don"t want anyone to get it, I wish my former fiance didn't get it and die,  but how is it so arbitrary from one place to another? 
I just hope you continue to stay safe, but please don't count on this vaccine.  There were 2 reports out that I just read that there have been over 20 mutations already seen in samples in some labs.  It is like the flu in that respect.... a "vaccine" which the flu shot isn't really, will not guarantee you won't get it.... it will maybe help your immune system put out anti bodies that will help you to fight it.....but for every mutation,  that is another "variety" that is different enough from the original, that will not be "protected by a vaccine" but maybe the symptoms will be lessened.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> the storm won't be a problem if it continues on the project path


Yeah, looks like it is planning to stay off the coast so just some rain and wind for those on the east coast of FL other than the Miami area and points north. Seems the strongest winds and rain will skirt GA and SC.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Great news on the tests!!.....  ....we'll continue to delay our gathering til things calm down some....we will unquarentine ourselves this next week, but no hurry to get out much, for sure....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Glad to know you tested negative!  You and Leon have been through enough the past couple of years and it is time you two got a break!


----------



## Baymule

We are going Elderberry picking today. Actually we are a little late, I've been in the kitchen almost every day working all day to put up garden produce, but there are still plenty of elderberries for us. Going to make elderberry syrup for the flu season. Supposedly it works for the Covid too, so will start taking it as soon as I get the syrup made.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> so will start taking it as soon as I get the syrup made.



I just use the juice, don't bother with syrup.  It isn't bitter or anything, not "sweet" but not at all bad.  Seems to be working.      I WBcanned in pint jars.  Will do same this year.  Had planned to do this morning, as I check the spots on Sunday.  then, his storm came in.  Maybe later today or...I have some frozen to add to any I pick now.   Loaded.  Dried ones, too.

OMG...butchering roosters is not fun and CERTAINLY not in the heat!   Yeah, dirty laundry smells better.


----------



## Baymule

I took the day off today! NO CANNING!! I’m exhausted. Still doing little things, but no overload. 

Good trade on the elderberry syrup!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been pretty durn Hot down this way too.....don't ya just love mornin' showers that are "instant humidity" as soon as the sun pops out??.....I was sweatin' today just sittin' in a chair throwing the dish for Gabbie to chase and return...in the Shade........I couldn't imagine dunkin' and pluckin and cuttin too........for anybody that has had a dose of castor oil....elderberry syrup, wine, juice is like Kool Aid....


----------



## Baymule

Butchering chickens is hard work. We will pick up 30 Cornish Cross chicks next week, slaughter date set first of October. We went to TSC a couple of days ago, CCX chicks were overstocked, more on the way, they were desperate to get rid of them. So I bought 10 for $1 each and the manager threw in another 10 of them. I gave 5 to a neighbor, plus a small portable A-frame coop I built, some feed to start and a water jug. Come October, he will be learning how to butcher chickens! LOL LOL 

So now I have 15, and we will get 30 more. I am an idiot.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps Bay but you will be a well fed idiot 



B&B Happy goats said:


> they just moved here from Texas with their goats and can't keep them


Sounds like poor planning on their part.


----------



## farmerjan

@Baymule , worst comes to worst and you are going to do up some of them for dog food.... don't bother with the plucking and all.... s the skin 'em.  Easier and quicker although you do lose out on the skins for the dogs.... and for cooking a skinless whole chicken you can always use those oven "brown 'em "  bags.... keeps the juiciness in....


----------



## Baymule

14 are pre-sold, 6 are for my hay guy that we bought a steer from, so that leaves us 10. Add the 20 BOGO, minus 5 to the neighbor and that leaves us 25. I'll probably sell some more, so who knows what the final number will be for our freezer. Chicken math at it's finest.


----------



## Baymule

I’m sure freezer camp is a great resort vacation for those pesky roosters, until they go to Cook-em Camp! LOL


----------



## Baymule

My granddaughters love mean rooster soup! LOL


----------



## Baymule

Roosters are a pain, but they make good eating! 

How are your pigs?


----------



## Baymule

The stinkier the better. Our two are probably over 300 pounds and have been off the pellets and on soured corn only for several weeks now. They go to slaughter August 24. I’m so looking forward to fresh pork. Our youngest granddaughter hit the house demanding sausage and was told we were out. So I took her to the Pig Palace to look at sausage on the hoof. LOL LOL


----------



## rachels.haven

Lol, you're not the cookie grandma, are you?


----------



## Bruce

Mr. Roo sure did make you pay for your stew Barb!


----------



## Baymule

rachels.haven said:


> Lol, you're not the cookie grandma, are you?


I love that!! LOL LOL LOL I am the sausage, mean rooster soup, lamb and garden Mamaw. We picked a few of the last elderberries and I made some elderberry syrup. I put grated fresh ginger, a 4th teaspoon ground cloves and half teaspoon cinnamon in the pot. As it simmered, they both said how good it smelled and "what is it?" I told them and they wanted to know what is elderberry syrup. So I told them it was to keep flu and colds away. They helped me mash the berries through a strainer, add the honey and pour it in a jar. They immediately wanted some, pronounced it yummy and they took "Mamaw's medicine" home with them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Fantastic on the cement stepping stones - you'll get a lot of use out of those!  You and Leon - ya'll just keep on going no matter what.  I admire your toughness and tenacity!


----------



## farmerjan

Neat about the stepping stones... there are about 8 or 10 at the new house that go from where you would park the truck before going into the carport, directly to the porch steps ( total 2 short steps) .  Nice to not deal with dirt all the time.... then there is the concrete slab for the front "porch".... those "steps" are handy.  

Yep, the getting old isn't for wimps is the understatement of the year....maybe the century????? Hope that you can see your way to getting some things repaired/fixed.... with this crazy covid crap.... THANK GOODNESS for Medicare.... at least for me and all the things now that I can get done and not pay outrageous deductibles like when I had ins at work.


----------



## Baymule

Your goats are dairy goats, right? Would raising a few meat goats for the freezer be any easier? Maybe sell the dairy goats and get just a few meat goats. I am supposing here, as I know little about goats........   

cement blocks of any kind are a bonus! We once drove past a building being torn down in town. There were cement blocks everywhere, so we stopped and asked for them. The two men doing the cleanup said we could have them. BJ had just had shoulder replacement, still had his arm in a sling and couldn't touch the blocks. I was muscling them to the truck by myself, that was tearing BJ up. The men couldn't stand by and watch this whitehaired ol' lady stagger around with the heavy blocks, so loaded up their Bobcat and put them in the truck for us! Score! It took awhile to unload them, but I have a nice pile of blocks. LOL LOL


----------



## chickens really

What a score! 
I love cement blocks. I take anything anyone offers me. 👍🏼❤
I wonder if I could train Bindi to steal blocks? 😁😂🤣


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, I have lots of projects to use them on, the first is a pad for washing my dogs, then more pathways, a base for the grill, more pathways,  a pad in the sun for the goats, more pathways...are you seeing a pattern here ? Lol,
> Definitely  need those pathways for the rainy season and doing chores...I hate soggy wet feet and this time of year the rubber boots are too hot ...
> Yes you may be able to train Bindi to steal blocks, I just think she will have a hard time stacking them


Funny. My Son was using his old childhood wagon to haul a few things up to the barn and tied a binder twine to the handle so he didn't have to bend down pulling it. I guess when he brought it back down and left it in it's place, Bindi took the binder twine in her mouth and pulled the wagon back out. I laughed when he told me. 😂 What next? Will she take the wagon on her heists and come home with lots of good treasures? 😂😁


----------



## thistlebloom

I see a lot of potential for Bindi and her wagon...


----------



## chickens really

thistlebloom said:


> I see a lot of potential for Bindi and her wagon...


Bahahaha...  It definitely would be hilarious if she actually was smart enough to begin taking the wagon on her tours around the subdivision..😂


----------



## Baymule

The new boys are pretty. That pile of blocks is looking mighty nice too.


----------



## chickens really

The wethers are awesome looking. Very nice colours. 👍🏼😁❤️🐐🐐
What are there names? 
Loving the stack of blocks tooo!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo - Score on CL, goats and blocks!


----------



## Bruce

So these boys came from TX and the lady is moving back to TX??

Those stones will be easy to lay in the sandy soil there. No hard clay to dig to get a flat path.


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> I wish they  were wethers lol, they came with the full equipment  package, these are the boys that traveled here from Texas and needed a home....I am pretty sure I will be listing the ladies for sale and only keep the three intact  boys and the one wether we have, I am not wanting to do anymore breeding here and just the four boys will be enough entertainment and keep things eaten down enough....
> My plan was to start on laying the stones this morning, probably will be doing it in the rain until I have had enough of being wet....I supposeit will be cooler than doing it with the sun out and in sauna conditions , will see how far I get with it..
> Gotta love these days / weeks on end of rain...guess that's  why it's called "the rainy season" ..great for growing mushrooms and parasites....lord how I love "the sunshine state"
> 
> BJ and Charlie are their names @ chickens really


I was thinking they looked a bit Bucky..😜
Still they are very nice Goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

There’s always tomorrow!  Fifty is enough for one day for sure.  You've earned a shower and some recliner time. 👍


----------



## rachels.haven

Kick bu++!


----------



## farmerjan

YOU GO GIRL !!!!!!  You may think you aren't as young or strong as you used to be, but geez louise, 50 is VERY IMPRESSIVE.  I think you are not giving yourself enough credit... a pat on the back is not enough but you deserve that and more.... try not to let the muscles get too stiffened up though or you will ache like the dickens tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

I'd say that moving 50 of those would add up to a LOT of weight!


----------



## Mini Horses

Yes -- lovely colors on those boys -- glad they are yours, not mine.   

But those  concrete blocks -- OK, I'd LOVE those to be mine!


----------



## Baymule

Hey! We are still strong! We can still work hard! We just don't _have to_ anymore! We don't have to kill ourselves trying to get the things we like to do, after work or on weekends, cramming everything in the space of a few hours. NO! We can now _take our time! _ We work at our own pace, and if that includes a recliner nap in the afternoon, it's because we deserve it!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We work at our own pace, and if that includes a recliner nap in the afternoon, it's because we deserve it!


And besides, we can't do otherwise anymore anyway!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> And besides, we can't do otherwise anymore anyway!


SSHHHHHH........... Bruce don't say that out loud, let us believe that we COULD work all day long in the hot sun if we really WANTED to!


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got the rest of the stones  moved and put down this morning......he is only one quarter of the way done moving them  to the gate....many more to go yet, but I am loving the the new paths and dog wash / bbq grill area...less grass to mow


Ummmm! Pictures are needed please..


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> SSHHHHHH........... Bruce don't say that out loud, let us believe that we COULD work all day long in the hot sun if we really WANTED to!


OK but ... it was sunny and only 73° the other day when I was using the string trimmer. I was sweating! And I was thinking "What a wimp!!!!! What about those poor people working in the 90s and 100s??"



B&B Happy goats said:


> but I am loving the the new paths


Maybe the goats will as well and you won't need to trim hooves as often.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> so to I put my morning cuppa tea down and went to save the poor man...again....


Just a small part in the day of Superwoman!  

Hope the goats sell quickly!


----------



## Baymule

I read that to BJ and we had a good chuckle. Bad  ol’ snake!


----------



## Bruce

A fat 4' snake is a pretty big snake!! Buy Leon a machete he can carry into snake territory.


----------



## chickens really

I sure burst out laughing!


----------



## farmerjan

Guess I will not stop to visit if I make a trip to go see some of the country and maybe catch up with some of the members because I actively encourage the black snakes and milk snakes around the barns where there are no chickens... to help keep the mice and small baby rats and stuff down.  Have been known to pick them up and move them off the back road if they won't slither off.... same as with box turtles.... yet I will kill them if they get into the chicks and I don't get them moved before doing as you and taking off their heads....
You are "mean" to your poor DH....😢☹


----------



## Baymule

I am happy for the snakes to eat mice and rats. But get my chicks and it is a dead snake. I have a secret weapon-Paris, our female Great Pyrenees. She is a snake killer. I have 45 Cornish Cross in a chicken tractor in "her" pasture. I'll look out there and she'll be laying close by, watching the chickens.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> I am happy for the snakes to eat mice and rats. But get my chicks and it is a dead snake.



OR my eggs....had one take eggs from under a broody -- 3 days before hatch.  Yeah, he met with my machete!!!   At least got him before he got all the eggs....I am NOT a snake lover.  My cats can do the mice nicely!  In fact, seem to be doing a good job.  Rat snakes get huge and can be pretty aggressive if you tell them "no".... Nope, I don't rehome live.


----------



## Baymule

The last snake to meet it's end killed a pullet and had another in it's belly. It was still in the coop!. I ran to the house, got the dog leash and got Paris. BJ met me at the coop with the shovel. I walked Paris in the coop, BJ handed me the shovel and i jabbed the snake. It reared up it's head and Paris went for it. We wrestled that snake out the door and she tore it up. I love that crazy dog.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> We have one Bruce, he won't  get that close to a snake


I guess he needs a 10' machete


----------



## Baymule

Hey girl! We haven't heard from you in awhile! With hurricane Sally in your lap, you need to check in and let us know you are ok.


----------



## farmerjan

I was just thinking the same thing.  No news lately.  Sure hope that the hurricane is not affecting you too bad.


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe call Countryboy for us all, too.   Miss ya'll.  Hope things are well.


----------



## Bruce

Barb is fine, busy and very wet. Leon had his second hand surgery. Said she is currently under a tornado watch though!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Will try to catch up tonight...


----------



## Baymule

There she is!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

OK -- we'll give you a little slack since you had DH in surgery and a tornado watch with the hurricane.   I mean, you may have been too busy to connect here.    😁   Glad you are seemingly ok.


----------



## chickens really

Hello..Glad you are doing well..
I look forward to the news. Stay safe.👍😊


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well good morning,  will try a short update...while we have internet at the moment lol....leon had his left hand done this time, and he is a lefty so things are a little more difficult  this time around and he is having more pain than last time he had the right done...so he can't  do much of anything for three months according  to his surgeon...
The weather has not been friendly here at all, rain rain and more rain...and that was before Sally dumped more rain and butt kicking thunderstorms...walking out to feed is a challenge , the fire ants are homeless  and looking for anything to get on for a dry spot, including my legs and every critter that moves....
Lilly  (dog) had a false pregnancy , which is fine with me as having a litter of puppies right now would be overwhelming...and I would much rather her being bred later..
We were supposed to get a pup from Jasmins litter but the breeder told me she didn't  get bred either and was going to sell her...fast as I could, I bought her back and brought her home a week ago. ( that's  another story for when I have more time )
We picked up Milo a few days ago as planned , so going from two inside dogs to four has been a adjustment for all of us. They are all doing great and them have a awesome pack mentality  and definitely  know who the alpha momma is.
Goats, pigs ,chickens, rabbits and ducks are good as can be considering the challenges of the rain and soggy ground covered with mushrooms and fire ants lol...the two bucks that are here from Texas are a ROYAL PITA...and I have contacted her and told her she needs to find someone  else who will keep and feed them for free...I am done with them .
It's getting ready to rain again so I will just put up a picture of the "kids" and go feed critters and fire ants, hope everyone  has a dry wonderful  day


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Forgot to mention, Jazz and Milo are both moyen ( small standard )  poodles and Winston and Lilly are labradoodles    absolutely  wonderful  smart lovable dogs that should produce great pet and service trainable  pups


----------



## chickens really

Your dogs are absolutely adorable..❤️🐩🐩🐩🐩


----------



## Baymule

They look rather contented to sprawl out in the floor while you go sacrifice your legs to the fire ants.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just got back from the vet's  with Jazz, her eyes are infected, both ears are infected and she is now on a bunch of meds to get her back to the condition  she was in when I sold her...when I picked her up last week she was living in a outside sandy nasty kennel, she was mated from nose to tail, eyes were crusted shut, thorns in her matted coat...the anger was set aside as I saw her condition and I brought her home, leon and I put her on the kitchen island and worked on her for two hours until the groomer called me at 6:30 saying she would help, the groomer and I were finished stripping her at 10pm...she slept with me for three nights with a blanket on her to adjust to being inside in AC...I honestly can't  tell you how guilty I feel for letting her go to a "home" wher she was supposed to be inside and taken care of...my anger at the "breeder /friend is overwhelming  and  I want to smack the life out of her and stick her into that nasty kennel for seven month to feel what this poor girl has gone through...after taking her today for treatment I broke into tears, the people at the vets are "taking care of notification  to the appropriate  people" so I don't  have to be directly involved at the moment...unless it goes to court.
How does one get a license  to breed and yet let this happen is beyond anything that I can comprehend...
Jazz is the most grateful  dog , she is just so happy to be here again, and the other three are being wonderful to her...she is negative for parvo and heartworm thankfully and will recover from her issues in about two weeks.
Last night I got another text from the breeder telling me her DNA testing came back, she is negative on all hereditary  issues. (All my dogs have been tested) and offered to buy her back if I ever wanted to sell her...that will NEVER HAPPEN...
So that's  basically the story of what has kept me so busy lol...puppy,  rescue, two healthy dogs and a husband recovering from surgury...I am doing my best not to go confront the breeder as my anger would surely  land my butt in jail,  
Have a good day all..


----------



## rachels.haven

Lucky Jazz! I'm so glad you got her back. What's your plan for her? Is she on board with you guys long term?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rachels.haven said:


> Lucky Jazz! I'm so glad you got her back. What's your plan for her? Is she on board with you guys long term?


Till death do us part !       I owe her happiness and security for the rest of her life


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is awful...just awful!  So glad you got her back and are giving her such loving care!


----------



## chickens really

She is home and in safe hands again..👍👏❤️🐩


----------



## thistlebloom

This is the breeder you bought Winston  from? 
I don't get people, she bought her, neglected her, decided to sell her, than offered to buy her back? That's just looney tunes. Glad she's safe with you now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> This is the breeder you bought Winston  from?
> I don't get people, she bought her, neglected her, decided to sell her, than offered to buy her back? That's just looney tunes. Glad she's safe with you now.


Yes, unfortunately  it is the breeder I got Winston from....they are fed a very expensive  food (I have seen the food delivered and the brand ) Jazz isn't  under weight at all,...supposed to be due for her update on shots October 1st...I am stumped on the "how she got in this condition" other than just plain ole neglect...


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you for rescuing me MOM


----------



## Baymule

Poor girl, I know she is so happy to be back with you.


----------



## Finnie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just got back from the vet's  with Jazz, her eyes are infected, both ears are infected and she is now on a bunch of meds to get her back to the condition  she was in when I sold her...when I picked her up last week she was living in a outside sandy nasty kennel, she was mated from nose to tail, eyes were crusted shut, thorns in her matted coat...the anger was set aside as I saw her condition and I brought her home, leon and I put her on the kitchen island and worked on her for two hours until the groomer called me at 6:30 saying she would help, the groomer and I were finished stripping her at 10pm...she slept with me for three nights with a blanket on her to adjust to being inside in AC...I honestly can't  tell you how guilty I feel for letting her go to a "home" wher she was supposed to be inside and taken care of...my anger at the "breeder /friend is overwhelming  and  I want to smack the life out of her and stick her into that nasty kennel for seven month to feel what this poor girl has gone through...after taking her today for treatment I broke into tears, the people at the vets are "taking care of notification  to the appropriate  people" so I don't  have to be directly involved at the moment...unless it goes to court.
> How does one get a license  to breed and yet let this happen is beyond anything that I can comprehend...
> Jazz is the most grateful  dog , she is just so happy to be here again, and the other three are being wonderful to her...she is negative for parvo and heartworm thankfully and will recover from her issues in about two weeks.
> Last night I got another text from the breeder telling me her DNA testing came back, she is negative on all hereditary  issues. (All my dogs have been tested) and offered to buy her back if I ever wanted to sell her...that will NEVER HAPPEN...
> So that's  basically the story of what has kept me so busy lol...puppy,  rescue, two healthy dogs and a husband recovering from surgury...I am doing my best not to go confront the breeder as my anger would surely  land my butt in jail,
> Have a good day all..


----------



## chickens really

Darla just had an ear infection in both ears. Within two days of her medicine she was already feeling better. Her ears are 100% now.
I bet Milo already knows his name..❤🐩
Puppy breath should be bottled 😋
I have to keep her ear canals free of hair and not let her hair on her ear flaps grow long. Plus put cotton balls in her ears when it's bath time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> Darla just had an ear infection in both ears. Within two days of her medicine she was already feeling better. Her ears are 100% now.
> I bet Milo already knows his name..❤🐩
> Puppy breath should be bottled 😋
> I have to keep her ear canals free of hair and not let her hair on her ear flaps grow long. Plus put cotton balls in her ears when it's bath time.



Jazz's eyes are already  looking better and the ear meds have her shaking her head much less,  she appears  to know that  I am doing something to help ease her discomfort  as she now stands still for all five meds twice a day...it's  so nice to watch her running and playing with Winston and Lilly outside...that girl is sailing  over the plants and bushes  chasing the other two...does my heart good to see her start her recovery


----------



## Baymule

Is this the same person who offered to post your puppies on her web site for $2,000?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Is this the same person who offered to post your puppies on her web site for $2,000?


Yes, she sells them from $1800 to $2500...


----------



## chickens really

How's Milo today? I bet you are nose deep in puppy breath and busy chasing accidents..😀😊
2 more weeks and I'll be nose deep in puppy breath too..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Can't  call them accidents, therei s a old rug on the back porch that he has claimed as his potty palace, goes on. It every time   ....now that we woke up to NO RAIN, cool breezes and zero humidity, Milo will learn the dog door and steps to go out and potty with the rest ..the weather is absolutely  wonderful  and they all want to run and play...he knows his name and comes when called, knows no and sits for a treat...smart boy for sure.
The puppy breath is shared with my dear neighbor lol, we both sniff it till we are about dizzy, love love love puppy breath ..
Hope you can read this lol, my left eye needs the cataract  removed, can't go with it much longer as it's  the one that has the better vision, just not  excited to start the surgery  process again . A cataract was the beginning  of the surgury in the right, then got the tear in the macular...oh well, I guess it will get done after DH gets his hand / wrist recovered...someone has to be able to see and feed the critters


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Can't  call them accidents, therei s a old rug on the back porch that he has claimed as his potty palace, goes o. It every time   ....now that we woke up to NO RAIN, cool breezes and zero humidity, Milo will learn the dog door and steps to go out and potty with the rest ..the weather is absolutely  wonderful  and they all want to run and play...he knows his name and comes when called, knows no and sits for a treat...smart boy for sure.
> The puppy breath is shared with my dear neighbor lol, we both sniff it till we are about dizzy, love love love puppy breath ..
> Hope you can read this lol, my left eye needs the cataract  removed, can't go with it much longer as it's  the one that has the better vision, just not  excited to start the surgery  process again . A cataract was the beginning  of the surgury in the right, then got the tear in the macular...oh well, I guess it will get done after DH gets his hand / wrist recovered...som has to be able to see and feed the critters


Good boy Milo..👍🏼❤️🐩
Hopefully you get your eye fixed soon. I need new glasses and walk around half blind..🤓😂🤣


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> Good boy Milo..👍🏼❤🐩
> Hopefully you get your eye fixed soon. I need new glasses and walk around half blind..🤓😂🤣


Half blind can be useful..can't  see the dust or sand on the floor that the dogs bring in, lol...Dh gets the vacume out and cleans it daily (see..half blind IS good )


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Half blind can be useful..can't  see the dust or sand on the floor that the dogs bring in, lol...Dh gets the vacume out and cleans it daily (see..half blind IS good )


That's the half I can see..🙄😳..I wish I had the same blindness as you!


----------



## chickens really

In my blindness I put hairspray on my armpits and deodorant on my hair. Washed my hair with body wash and once with the dogs shampoo


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> In my blindness I put hairspray on my armpits and deodorant on my hair. Washed my hair with body wash and once with the dogs shampoo



You NEED new glasses


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> You NEED new glasses


Yep..I don't need good smelling hair and sticky armpits! Nor do I want whiter hair! 🙄👍🏼😂


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

It's been awhile since we heard from you.  Hope everything is OK, considering...

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just been way too busy STA....got all the srepping stones moved, building a fenced in area off the porch for the dogs when I want them more contained,  their favorite evening potty time is to chase the pigs around the pen... and not come when called...I think the people that drive by at night wonder why the crazy lady is out in the dark in her pj's  chasing the dogs to come in...this new area will put  a end to that for sure....just trying to get caught up so I can have my left eye taken care of, after all...I do need to see


----------



## Baymule

The Dogs would get away with a lot more if you couldn’t see to catch them, LOL How are the pigs? Growing into sausage, bacon and pork chops?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> The Dogs would get away with a lot more if you couldn’t see to catch them, LOL How are the pigs? Growing into sausage, bacon and pork chops?



Pigs are growing  fine lol, just not as fast as I would like them too, pork chop, pork chop and more pork chops .....


----------



## Baymule

Aren't they  American Guinea Hogs?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Aren't they  American Guinea Hogs?


Berkshire / Hampshire cross...if I remember  correctly


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Berkshire / Hampshire cross...if I remember  correctly


Then they should be growing. Do you keep feed in front of them or feed them once or twice a day? Free feed them for optimum weight gain. If they need worming, buy a tube of ivermectrin apple flavored horse wormer. Pigs can smell it and love it. I cut the crust off a piece of bread, put the wormer on one side, fold it over and mash the sides together. I call it worm bread pillows. LOL I just toss one to each pig.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Then they should be growing. Do you keep feed in front of them or feed them once or twice a day? Free feed them for optimum weight gain. If they need worming, buy a tube of ivermectrin apple flavored horse wormer. Pigs can smell it and love it. I cut the crust off a piece of bread, put the wormer on one side, fold it over and mash the sides together. I call it worm bread pillows. LOL I just toss one to each pig.


They are growing for sure, just not as fast as I want them in  my freezer


----------



## farmerjan

You should be able to get them to decent size in 6-8 weeks.... but you have to keep the feed in front of them.  Mine never look big enough until one day they are "OMG " they are too big!!!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> just trying to get caught up so I can have my left eye taken care of, after all...I do need to see



Please forgive me, Miss B&B Happy goats, for not remembering the exact details, so would you kindly refresh my memory -- what kind of medical treatment are you needing for your eye?  And when do you think you will be able to receive it?  I wish there were some way I could help you and Leon.  You two have been through a rough time for the past year or so...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Please forgive me, Miss B&B Happy goats, for not remembering the exact details, so would you kindly refresh my memory -- what kind of medical treatment are you needing for your eye?  And when do you think you will be able to receive it?  I wish there were some way I could help you and Leon.  You two have been through a rough time for the past year or so...


Going to start with the cataracts on the left eye and pray it doesn't follow the same route that my right eye did,  definitely  don't  want another macular tear again...my vision  in the right has waves of distortion,  so I don't  see well with that eye now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> You should be able to get them to decent size in 6-8 weeks.... but you have to keep the feed in front of them.  Mine never look big enough until one day they are "OMG " they are too big!!!!!



I'm  pounding the feed to the porkers now Jan, they sleep all day and party all night, but they are fun to look at and watch playing with the dogs, lol...


----------



## farmerjan

That is funny, but I thought you were talking about feeding the chickens....sorry, you meant the pigs right?  No, you won't get them to killing size in 6-8 weeks.... My goof


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> That is funny, but I thought you were talking about feeding the chickens....sorry, you meant the pigs right?  No, you won't get them to killing size in 6-8 weeks.... My goof


Lol, nope it was the pigs that I want in the freezer, I refuse  to pay these high prices for pork when it doesn taste as good as home grown...the chickens are about ready for freezer camp...as soon as I can get to them and get em done


----------



## Baymule

Industrial pork is pasty white and has all the taste of cardboard. Home grown is a medium red color and actually has flavor. Our DD texted us a picture of grilled pork chops that we took them and said all 3 girls went back for seconds. Reckon it was any good?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Industrial pork is pasty white and has all the taste of cardboard. Home grown is a medium red color and actually has flavor. Our DD texted us a picture of grilled pork chops that we took them and said all 3 girls went back for seconds. Reckon it was any good?


This wait for the good pork is driving me crazy lol...wanna fill that freezer and work that soil for a garden.
Managed to get the rest of the stepping stones laid and the "off the porch dog area " done this weekend with the help of my BIL, thankfully he didn't  charge me too much to help..next I am splitting the big back porch in half with a knee wall so the four dogs can have a lounge area and hang outside more than inside the house...
Took Milo and Jazz to the vets this morning for shots, I think I have spent enough there in the last year to add another wing to their practice...lol, 
We are having cool days with lite rain then back up to the mid 80's, I will. Gladly take that weather....


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Industrial pork is pasty white and has all the taste of cardboard.


That's why you have to chicken fry it! 




B&B Happy goats said:


> with the help of my BIL, thankfully he didn't charge me too much to help.


Wait, there is no   Are you really telling us your BIL CHARGED you to help move and set the stones???    



B&B Happy goats said:


> Took Milo and Jazz to the vets this morning for shots, I think I have spent enough there in the last year to add another wing to their practice...lol,


How come they don't have a "11th one free" deal at the vets???


----------



## Baymule

Our grand daughters last visit, the little one asked for sausage and I had to tell her that I was out. She was dumbfounded, it was beyond her that Mamaw was out of sausage. I took her to the Pig Palace to visit the future sausage! We pick them up Thursday and Mamaw has SAUSAGE!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce....BIL Always charges me   ...wonder if I should start charging them for eggs ???


----------



## frustratedearthmother

B&B Happy goats said:


> .wonder if I should start charging them for eggs ???


Yep - about $10.00 a dozen!


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Bruce....BIL Always charges me   ...wonder if I should start charging them for eggs ???


Yeah.... I would think so....


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Yep - about $10.00 a dozen!


That would be too cheap. I can't even remotely imagine charging a relative to help them! I wouldn't charge a friend or neighbor. 
I do not like your BIL, Sam-I-AM. 
I would not like him here or there.
I would not like him anywhere.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Just checking in with you.  I hope everything is OK with you and Leon, at least relatively speaking.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @B&B Happy goats,
> 
> Just checking in with you.  I hope everything is OK with you and Leon, at least relatively speaking.


We're hanging in there STA, thank you for asking


----------



## chickens really




----------



## Bruce

Looks like you are being spared an up close and personal visit from Tropical storm ETA


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Looks like you are being spared an up close and personal visit from Tropical storm ETA


Thankfully  yes, we got everything ready though as it was predicted  to go through  here, now..we just wait to see what comes next.🤫


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it stays far, far away from you!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah this one has a track the looks like it is on drugs! This is the wind history. It did a number on Central America with respect to rain. It decreased in strength when it went over Honduras then headed back out into the Caribbean. 





It is supposed to head nearly due north now so getting closer to you than I thought.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce....going to have deal with it one way or another , just watched the weather channel


----------



## Baymule

No fair! I want rain!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> No fair! I want rain!!


Your more than welcome to have ours


----------



## Bruce

And you'll be getting a lot of it!! Stupid Eta has radically changed its course AGAIN. Looks like it is going to hit right between you and Fred around 7 AM.

This has to be the wackiest storm ever!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

"Wackiiest storm ever," ? ...it's  still 2020 @Bruce ...anything is to be  expected...and it  ain't  over yet


----------



## Bruce

True, there are still 50 days left!  Unfortunately I suspect we can't expect any radical changes changes on Jan 1st 2021.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> "Wackiiest storm ever," ? ...it's  still 2020 @Bruce ...anything is to be  expected...and it  ain't  over yet



The wackiiest I have ever seen was 2004 when I lived in Pensacola, Florida and that storm season would have fit right in during 2020.  We not only had a bunch of storms but had one (Ivan) that sat offshore for a couple of days beating up the Panhandle and after passing by, it did a 180 and came back a week or so later.  Stay dry if you can.


----------



## Baymule

Tropical storm Allison hit Houston like that in 2001. It came through, flooding people's homes. They dragged carpet and furniture out in the yards to dry and Allison turned around and came back, drenching everything. dumped 0ver 35 inches of rain.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Eta came and went quietly here, not tons of rain as predicted, very little wind....just another day in paradise   here, cloudy but no rain so far this morning.


----------



## messybun

Speaking about hurricanes, who has ever heard of them getting half way through the Greek alphabet?! It’s insane. Even central people are having to deal with hurricanes, when does that ever happen y’all? How are y’all prepping for whatever random one will come your way?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

messybun said:


> Speaking about hurricanes, who has ever heard of them getting half way through the Greek alphabet?! It’s insane. Even central people are having to deal with hurricanes, when does that ever happen y’all? How are y’all prepping for whatever random one will come your way?


Food preparation  for animals, check gas cans, fill bathtubs,  cover windows if needed, watch the weather channel and party with favorite beverage and brownies


----------



## messybun

B&B Happy goats said:


> Food preparation  for animals, check gas cans, fill bathtubs,  cover windows if needed, watch the weather channel and party with favorite beverage and brownies


Check and check, I don’t have the most important one on that list though... time to go and bake.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

messybun said:


> Check and check, I don’t have the most important one on that list though... time to go and bake.


Brownies just make everything better


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This is what I did.  And, of course, it will be well stocked with wine and brownies, lol!
www.safesheds.com


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Eta came and went quietly here, not tons of rain as predicted, very little wind....just another day in paradise   here, cloudy but no rain so far this morning.


Glad to hear it calmed down before travelling through!



messybun said:


> Speaking about hurricanes, who has ever heard of them getting half way through the Greek alphabet?! It’s insane.


This year has 1 more named storm than the previous high year - 2005


----------



## Mike CHS

Mel is doing great and seems really happy.  I had to pop him the other day since he seemed to think that I should join in with him and Maisy in their play fighting.  I pulled them away from the sheep about a week ago and they are in the nursery paddock so they will be greeting the lambs and their moms as they are separated from the main flock.  The best thing is that they seemed to firm up their bonding since all they have at the moment is each other.

He has gotten spoiled on his food though.  I always add a bit of dog food or cooked meat to their bowls when I feed but forgot to add the goods yesterday.  Mel came up and smelled around the bowl and when he didn't scent the good stuff he just walked away.  They are both funny in that Maisy loves the added meat but if I add dog food to her kibble, she will eat everything in the bowl except the dog food and whatever kibble might have dog food attached.


----------



## Bruce

Love the Mel notes 
My 2 alpacas are "food discerning" as well. If there isn't any sweet feed in their twice daily ration of llama and alpaca maintenance pellets they won't eat it. They've even been known to pick out the sweet feed pellets and leave the others. I don't know how they manage that since they are fed in small bins that hang over the gate. It isn't like they can see what is in there when their nose is down in it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awwww, Mel is the best   ...


----------



## farmerjan

Glad to hear that Mel is still doing well for you and that he and Maisy have formed such a good working partnership.  He looks great.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy Thanksgiving  BYH,  hope everyone has a wonderful day   ..... time to get our little turkey in the oven for the two of us


----------



## Mike CHS

And a Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Turkey day from Va.  Had warm weather today, sun,  low 70's.  Ate too much ...good food.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy leftover day to everyone, how many days can you eat turkey ?     I  cooked the one that had been running the neighborhood....tough  boy, stringy. .......sooo the pigs ate him and we had half of neighbors fried turkey, absolutely  delicious!  ....
great day to work outside here, all four dogs will get a bath ( unless goats start kidding) ...lots to do as usual, enjoy your day all


----------



## Bruce

Happy leftover week to you too!


----------



## farmerjan

I like the leftovers as much as the initial meal.... but miss the company.....

Decently warm temps this morning, partly cloudy, but rain coming in for Monday....and COLDER !!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> I like the leftovers as much as the initial meal.... but miss the company.....
> 
> Decently warm temps this morning, partly cloudy, but rain coming in for Monday....and COLDER !!!


I think I like the leftover turkey for sandwiches  best ....
glad you had a good time yesterday Jan


----------



## Baymule

Glad you had a good, if quiet, Thanksgiving. Been meaning to ask you about your pigs......I guess they had a good Thanksgiving too! I bet they are doing a great job of digging up your garden, real roto-tillers! Plus the fertilizer, can't go wrong with pigs in the garden. I have garden seeds to send to you, I need to get off my butt and package them up. Tomatoes, purple hull peas, eggplant, ........... trying to work from memory here and you can see what a failure that is! I'll send you some Painted Mountain corn too, it is for corn meal and makes the best cornbread!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Glad you had a good, if quiet, Thanksgiving. Been meaning to ask you about your pigs......I guess they had a good Thanksgiving too! I bet they are doing a great job of digging up your garden, real roto-tillers! Plus the fertilizer, can't go wrong with pigs in the garden. I have garden seeds to send to you, I need to get off my butt and package them up. Tomatoes, purple hull peas, eggplant, ........... trying to work from memory here and you can see what a failure that is! I'll send you some Painted Mountain corn too, it is for corn meal and makes the best cornbread!



They are doing a great job in the garden area, in fact two weeks ago five roosters moved in with them for clean up of spilt feed and added poo.....when they are all processed, I will move my beautiful  black gold compost in there....
Looking,ing forward to some Texas seeds for the Florida garden   ...can't  wait to get pigs in the freezer and garden growing, nothing beats a  fresh out of the garden tomato


----------



## Baymule

Speaking of garden seed, do you want some of these? You could plant them in the pasture and let them go. They were VERY slow during the heat of summer, but took off in September, so maybe you could plant in late summer so in the fall, they would grow for you the best. I guess it depends on when you get a killing frost, ours is late this year. 

Giant Pink Banana Squash | BackYardHerds - Goats, Horses, Sheep, Pigs & more


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sure, would love to try some ! .....I will have lots of space to plant them as the plan is to sell the goats after kidding.....I am only going to keep animals  that we are willing to eat...we tried a goat , neither of us were a fan of the meat......and after they are gone the dogs will be having that area for running and play .....sure will appreciate  any seeds you are willing to send this way   
Did you ever plant those confederate rose seeds I gave you ?


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Sure, would love to try some ! .....I will have lots of space to plant them as the plan is to sell the goats after kidding.....I am only going to keep animals  that we are willing to eat...we tried a goat , neither of us were a fan of the meat......and after they are gone the dogs will be having that area for running and play .....sure will appreciate  any seeds you are willing to send this way
> Did you ever plant those confederate rose seeds I gave you ?


 I have to admit that I didn't. I am so focused on garden for food and growing grass, that I have tunnel vision when it comes to anything else that takes time, attention or watering.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I have to admit that I didn't. I am so focused on garden for food and growing grass, that I have tunnel vision when it comes to anything else that takes time, attention or watering.


I get that for sure lol, hard to think of pretty blue, red and white flowers when you a a delicious  garden to tend to....the seeds will keep, and heaven knows I have plenty  of the confederate  rose seeds to share if anybody wants any ( send me a pm if you do) 
Have a awesome Saturday


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> the plan is to sell the goats after kidding.....I am only going to keep animals that we are willing to eat



Gosh, Miss @B&B Happy goats, sorry to hear that.  I can understand your wanting to sell the goats, after what both you and Leon have been and are going through health-wise.  I hope the pigs turn out to be something that is not so bothersome for you two!


----------



## Mini Horses

Pigs are only bothersome when you have to buy feed for them.   Otherwise great garbage cans!   And then, there's  chops, roasts, ribs, bacon, sausage.....what a conversion!  Almost like chickens making eggs.. amazing at what goes in and comes out  😁


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Pigs are only bothersome when you have to buy feed for them.   Otherwise great garbage cans!   And then, there's  chops, roasts, ribs, bacon, sausage.....what a conversion!  Almost like chickens making eggs.. amazing at what goes in and comes out  😁


Lol, the pigs, chickens, ducks and rabbits are easykeepers...but the goats start hollering at 6:30 am and we best be out there with feed or they continue getting louder and louder ...I love them dearly but they gotta go...if I'm not willing to eat them and we really don't depend on the milk, what's the point of spending the money on feed and hay ?....chops, and bacon make us happy, more room for piggies after the goats leave


----------



## thistlebloom

So I'm assuming the dogs are exempt from your new rule? 😄


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> So I'm assuming the dogs are exempt from your new rule? 😄



Absolutely  exempt   ....love my dogs , they more than earn their keep


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Florida cold here again this morning at 29 burrrrr, frost on the ground ...frozen hoses and waters for the animals .....we bedded down everyone with extra hay yesterday to be prepared, I even bathed three of the dogs " just because" lol....after this mornings romp and them getting wet and sandy I had to wash all 16 feet and legs  before them coming back inside, lol guess they got tired out....


----------



## Baymule

Haha that’s quite a colorful dog rug ya got there! When Trip comes in and sprawls out, he looks like a polar bear rug.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Haha that’s quite a colorful dog rug ya got there! When Trip comes in and sprawls out, he looks like a polar bear rug.


That's  the way it looked when Mel took over the floor   .....these four are always at my feet if I am sitting.....
I think we need a bigger house so I can get two more 
Actually two more are in the plan after the  dog lounge room is done , we are enclosing half of the back porch, insulating it and adding ac and heat so they have " their" room  for beds, toys and it has a dog door that leads to a potty pen with a motion light for night time....nope, they are not spoiled at all 🤫


----------



## thistlebloom

Dog lounge  😄! Hilarious but very practical.
We are at 22 F, so you're not too far behind.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> Dog lounge  😄! Hilarious but very practical.
> We are at 22 F, so you're not too far behind.


But ...but ...but ..this is FLORIDA


----------



## Bruce

Glad I don't live down there in Florida where it is BELOW FREEZING!!  

Of course we'll be there overnight but up to 40°F tomorrow. From there we won't see anything other than "around or below freezing" in the NOAA 6 day outlook.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Glad I don't live down there in Florida where it is BELOW FREEZING!!
> 
> Of course we'll be there overnight but up to 40°F tomorrow. From there we won't see anything other than "around or below freezing" in the NOAA 6 day outlook.



Yes Bruce, it is wayyyy too cold today....but it won't  last for six months and there is no snow   ...no snow, no snow


----------



## Bruce

We are currently having tiny snow pellets.


----------



## thistlebloom

No snow, no snowmen, no snow angels, no snowballs, no snow ball fights, no sledding, no kick sledding, no magical moonlight on sparkling snow, no snow shoveling, no snow shoveling your roof off, no snow shoveling your car out, no snow shoveling your sidewalk off three times in a day because the snow clouds are stuck directly over your house... clearly you are missing out!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Been there done that, after 39 years I moved to Florida ...don't  miss it at all


----------



## Baymule

Our once every 3 years or so is fine with me. Three inches of snow and that's enough, usually is gone in 3-4 days. THAT'S how to do snow!


----------



## Mike CHS

I spent three years in Michigan and decided never to be that silly again.


----------



## Baymule

My son worked a winter in Iowa and he will never do that again! LOL


----------



## rachels.haven

Hey...what's not to love about 12+ inches of dry, fridged, sharp blowing, drifting snow that never melts and compacts to hard ice everywhere and eventually turns grey over the weeks all winter in Iowa? And that light blue sky with the sun that is both not bright enough and too bright, never seems to rise all the way and is never far from setting? You telling me your son didn't just embrace the windburn and snow blindness? Blowing frozen snow at 10 degrees sounds so...sparkly... like broken glass. It's irresistible in a yearly post apocalyptic kind of way   and all those closed highways and the isolated winter silence for 6 months straight out in the stubbly bean and cornfields where when you go outside all you can hear is the blood pounding in your ears and the wind blowing the ice crystals...

...I kind of miss Iowa. IDK why anyone wouldn't, lol.


----------



## Ridgetop

Absolutely what @rachels.haven said!
DH loves Hallmark Christmas shows and always asks if I would like to move to the beautiful snowy landscape shown in TV.  I ways give a large loud "No!"   It may be beautiful, but DH has never lived in snow, only occasionally visited.  Vacation snow is different from living in and working in snow.   Ski trips with his fraternity don't count.  Besides they were probably all so liquored up they didn't realize it was even cold!  

I like winter rain to grow the forage and grass for the sheep, but don't like extreme cold.  Or gray slush that freezes overnight into treacherous ice, etc.  I lived in Europe for 5 years as a child and we enjoyed the snow, but we were kids and didn't mind then,  Now, I would hate to live where I had to shovel a path to the barn, or be careful not to slip on the ice, etc.  Bad enough having to carry hay in the California climate, I would absolutely hate it in the snow country.  BRRR!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Back in the 70's we had a hand pump for water, no water heater and heated and cooked on a wood stove...having  to fill and load 5 gallon buckets of water for the cows, pigs and goats twice a day in winter was a lot of work, having a baby in a carrier on my back made it more challenging....winter in New Hampshire  back then was brutal  and beyond cold, so the baby stayed in the barn to keep warm till chores were finished,...every day, twice a day.I did this routine, for five year's....when we ran out of wood,I would cut down a small tree and "thaw" it in the oven of the wood cookstove.....
Frozen water buckets, slippery walk ways, frozen cloth baby diapers, shoveling frozen animal poo and driveway, walk ways etc....well the magic of beautiful winters died, ..
.I see  cold weather coming now  and  I remember those days as I walk over to the thermostat and turn it up to 74 , .....living in a warm climate is where I belong , 39 years of winter was ten years too many


----------



## Ridgetop

No matter how much we love our "country" lives, there was a reason why farm women and city women both embraced electricity, central heating, gas lighting and stoves, washing machines, and other labor saving devices.   Plowing with horses and mules may be scenic, but using gasoline powered equipment meant a farmer could plant and harvest twice as much in half the time, and make more money to support his family.  Progress may have meant the loss of a lot of hand jobs, but it also meant that men and women weren't worn out and dead by age 40.  My father-in-law's first job after WWII was as a ditch digger in construction.   He worked his way up to foreman with the L.A. Department of Water and Power Underground division.  Now everything is dug by machines.  One man and a backhoe does the work of 15 laborers.

While I deplore the loss of jobs to industrialization, I would not give up my HVAC, gas stove, electric lights, TV, radio, motor vehicles, vacuum cleaner, etc.  I enjoy hand sewing, but having to make a complete suit or dress without a sewing machine?   No Thanks!  Knitting is enjoyable, but imagine having to shear, wash the wool, card it, spin it and then either weave or knit the cloth before being able to make a suit of clothes for your children, husband, or self!  Even in the middle ages flock owners sold their "wool crop" to wooliers who did the washing and carding, and sold it on to spinners and weavers who spun it into thread and wove the cloth before selling it on to fullers for dying.  

The great Guild Halls were built on trades that were taught through apprenticeships.  These trades closely guarded their skills, but freed people from the burden of having to do everything for themselves.  The ability to buy and sell goods made it easier for the majority of people to move up from abject poverty.  Trade runs the world and when there is good trade, there is usually peace.  War is bad for trade, in spite of munition sales.   The great merchant banks of the early days first established prosperity and peace through trade.

Like B & B Happy Goats I love my heater in winter and AC in summer!  LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@B&B Happy goats      Dang.... I couldn't do it....just couldn't.  You are a strong woman!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> @B&B Happy goats      Dang.... I couldn't do it....just couldn't.  You are a strong woman!


There wasn't  any other option at the time FEM....A girls  gotta do what she has to do.....BUT I sure as hell wouldn't  do it again ....by choice


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I guess things are getting worse out here in the sticks of Florida, last week I watched a newer black truck  scoping out the dogs and pigs out front on two different days...yesterday I caught a man on a 4x4 going through out mail in our mailbox across the street, naturally  I was pissed and went out to the front porch and screamed at him to get the F out of my mail box....he put his hands up in the air as if I was going to shoot him ( sorry, I can't  do that dude , your not on my property )  I lied and told him I have him on my security camera  ( three fake ones ) ...last night I heard a 4x4 around 8:30  but didn't  go out to see what was going on, probably should have because this morning my mail box is just  about hanging on the post and the door won't  close......tonight the game cameras are being set out and next week some prepper friends are coming to set us up with trip wires that when tripped ,shoot off a blank shot gun shell, probably will locate them in our "easiest areas to cut or climb the fences"...
I really hate to have to be so aggressive with trying to protect our home, property and animals...but I will be dammed if I will just sit and wait for someone  to break in here like some of our neighbors have been...calling the police here does no good, way to much for them to do already being busy with the meth heads breaking in everywhere...
Never thought this is what I would be doing in my later years of life, what a crazy world we are living in these days !
On a happier note, we are waiting for goats to kid and waiting to see if Lilly (labtadoodle) is pregnant, I have a 12 year old autistic boy who is waiting for his best friend that he needs so badly and a few other people who are looking for a labradoodle puppy...she should be due in early January,  time will tell   ...
hope every stays healthy and safe ....


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow...that's bad!  Looks and sounds like they are casing the place.  So far I haven't had or seen that type of activity in my area but, there was a shooting not real far.  Found it to be a domestic problem, still...an issue.  The times we're in make crazy things happen.  Luckily my police department is very responsive!   Once in a while I see an odd vehicle but, if they longer I do take pics.  

I'm about the only one with much livestock on my road.

Hope we have puppy pics next month! 

When do those pigs go to freezer camp?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thanks mini, while people are moving out of the cities to "better locations" , it drives the "rats" to the country....and we are loaded with rats now !  There is very little real-estate  on the market as it is getting sold within a week, and the poor are getting desperate  and the druggie's can't  get their supplies  ( bronkaid) to make meth from Walmart so...I am guessing that breaking in and stealing is just going to get worse for a while...let alone fraud from information  stolen from your mail box .......
We are surrounded by live stock, ( food for thieves) ....police are young kids who are just trying to make a living ...
Sure don't  have any solutions other than to be pro active and I certainly refuse to be a victim  in my own home....
It sounds like it is much  safer where you are right now, ..I hope this activity isn't  going to get much worse than it is right now, ...I don't  look good in athe orange jump suit that the state provides, and I hear the food is terrible behind those walls lol...
Pigs ? About another six to eight weeks ??? Size does matter !  Don't  want them huge, but big enough to make it worth while. .....puppies , keeping fingers crossed that Winston was packing a full gun when they tied 
Keep yourself safe and your eyes open , this may get crazy ...or perhaps it's  just the folks moving here and pushing the others out of the woods or wherever they stay...who knows...absolutely  a shame for sure....


----------



## farmerjan

Thoughts and prayers for you and the situation.  I get my mail in a P.O. box.... go to the PO once a week.  I know what is supposed to be paid when, so don't worry about the bills that come in..... most of the rest is junk mail.....

It might cost a little bit more, but a strand of Electric ; run off a plug in charger so it has a real bite... will help to discourage climb overs and such..... really give them a jolt......or else go for 8 ft tall fence........
Hope that there will be puppies....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Thoughts and prayers for you and the situation.  I get my mail in a P.O. box.... go to the PO once a week.  I know what is supposed to be paid when, so don't worry about the bills that come in..... most of the rest is junk mail.....
> 
> It might cost a little bit more, but a strand of Electric ; run off a plug in charger so it has a real bite... will help to discourage climb overs and such..... really give them a jolt......or else go for 8 ft tall fence........
> Hope that there will be puppies....


Thanks Jan, we are hoping for puppies also.... 
.we do have a solar charger around the chicken area and were just talking about running off that and covering the back and the cow pasture side and down across the front with two strands, one low to keep our four dogs away from the fence in case someone  called them to the front, and one up high for any unwanted  trespassers....  It's  rated for 10 miles so we have  enough power to zap anything....I am going to talk with the postmaster tomorrow,  but will also meet the mail man each morning now to get the mail, ...it just shouldn't  be so hard to live safely in your own home without  the interruption of idiots acting like  idiots,  and stealing from  people ...it's  very frustrating to say the least 🥺
I was talking to my sister today and she was telling me that her daughter in N.H. had done a rent to own on one of her properties  up there and the tennents put up a quansit hut and haven't  made payments to her on the land, she got hit with a $6000 tax bill and attorney costs from the town as she is the owner of the property...the people are just squatters  and are getting away with a free ride at her expense...the guy works for UPS.....I just don't  understand people like that, and I probably never will ....


----------



## Bruce

That is really scary Barb! Please be safe


----------



## farmerjan

Tell your sister that if the "squatter " is employed, she should have some rights to garnish his wages.... I know that there are some screwy things about renters having rights to not pay rent... but it seems to me that they have to prove they are unemployed..... And if it is a rent to own, if there is legal paperwork, then the "prospective owners"  may be liable for the taxes as it is "their improvement".... all according to how they worded it and if it is on paper.  If not, then they may not have much recourse.... I would get an attorney of her own..... people like that ought to get put out on the street and shot.  I think that if he is working, she should have some legal recourse.... and if they put that quonset hut up and it is "attached" to the property..... not a temp thing that has no foundation, it does belong to the owner of the property.  Here in Va, if you hang a gate on hinges/pins, it automatically becomes a part of the property.... All the gates we have at pastures are wired/tied to the posts, not on pins or hinges.....PITA to open as we have to "drag them open" instead of swinging open... but at $100 or more each... not leaving gates on rented properties....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@B&B Happy goats 

Oh no!  That sounds like a tough situation!  I 2nd the electric fence idea, maybe some razor wire on top!  

It's a darn shame that you have to worry about being safe in your own home.  So sorry that's where things are right now.  We have an alarm system that I wasn't crazy about getting.  I'm afraid if that alarm ever sounded off in the middle of the night I'd just die from a heart attack right on the spot, lol. 

I like your idea to meet the mailman and get the mail delivered straight into your hand.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Tell your sister that if the "squatter " is employed, she should have some rights to garnish his wages.... I know that there are some screwy things about renters having rights to not pay rent... but it seems to me that they have to prove they are unemployed..... And if it is a rent to own, if there is legal paperwork, then the "prospective owners"  may be liable for the taxes as it is "their improvement".... all according to how they worded it and if it is on paper.  If not, then they may not have much recourse.... I would get an attorney of her own..... people like that ought to get put out on the street and shot.  I think that if he is working, she should have some legal recourse.... and if they put that quonset hut up and it is "attached" to the property..... not a temp thing that has no foundation, it does belong to the owner of the property.  Here in Va, if you hang a gate on hinges/pins, it automatically becomes a part of the property.... All the gates we have at pastures are wired/tied to the posts, not on pins or hinges.....PITA to open as we have to "drag them open" instead of swinging open... but at $100 or more each... not leaving gates on rented properties....


After our conversation today I think they are at this full  speed, my niece is a very laid back young woman but you don't  mess with her money...she has the town involved and has a attorney....the guy that's  the squatter is a "biker" and is very intimidating to her.  She is concerned  about him having one of his friends go after her or one of her children, which I can't  blame her with two young kids under five....It will be interesting how that mess plays out for sure.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> @B&B Happy goats
> 
> Oh no!  That sounds like a tough situation!  I 2nd the electric fence idea, maybe some razor wire on top!
> 
> It's a darn shame that you have to worry about being safe in your own home.  So sorry that's where things are right now.  We have an alarm system that I wasn't crazy about getting.  I'm afraid if that alarm ever sounded off in the middle of the night I'd just die from a heart attack right on the spot, lol.
> 
> I like your idea to meet the mailman and get the mail delivered straight into your hand.


We must be thinking alike...I was looking at razor ribbon wire on amazon this afternoon. ! We will add the two strands of wire very soon, we have most of the needed insulators but need more wire.
I really hope this is just something  that is happening  around here,  and isn't  a glimpse  of what everyone  will be dealing with ...it sure changes the feeling of being safe at home 🥵


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> That is really scary Barb! Please be safe


We're trying Bruce, thank you


----------



## farmerjan

I am afraid that if things continue as they are, it is a sign of the times..... I posted in my journal that it looks like I will be getting the fruit trees moved in a couple of weeks.... as soon as I get here so am not paying rent too, a fence is going to be a spring priority I think.... it scares me what can happen......


----------



## Mike CHS

You may have said but do you have a security system?

I really hate it that you have to go through all of this for a bunch of morons.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> I am afraid that if things continue as they are, it is a sign of the times..... I posted in my journal that it looks like I will be getting the fruit trees moved in a couple of weeks.... as soon as I get here so am not paying rent too, a fence is going to be a spring priority I think.... it scares me what can happen......


Fences  are a wonderful  thing Jan...get everything  fenced in if you can  ...... 
I sure hope you  get into your home soon, you certainly  deserve  to get to the point that you can sit in your living room any look around and say "I am finally moved in "


----------



## farmerjan

It'll happen, and with the positive feelings now about being able to get the fruit trees moved.... I am not stressing about it.  I will get here as soon as I can,  that is workable.... Not going to try to kill myself in the next 2 weeks.... But, yeah, fencing is going to be high on the list next year.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> You may have said but do you have a security system?
> 
> I really hate it that you have to go through all of this for a bunch of morons.


Not really, we bought that voice thingy thing that you talk to and it will do video  if the alarm is set, but we are not able to connect the panic button to go directly to the  911 or whatever it is supposed  to alert....but one of us is always home, we don't  go anywhere these days, prefer to just do our thing at home and not deal with masks and people...
So between keeping the gates locked, security lights, a big street light on a pole out front, fake security cameras, no trespassing signs, four dogs....guess we got to beef things up some more lol...your right MORONS


----------



## Baymule

I have a Post Office Box too. Our driveway is 100 yards long and I don't trust people to not go through the mailbox. We get mail here, but bills and important things go to the PO Box. 

it sounds like things are getting bad around there. I say a big YES on hot wire top and bottom. Your dogs are cute and could be stolen. Eyeballing your pigs? Aw HELL NO! Keep a close eye on them!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, porkers are not the easiest thing to steal....as anyone can tell you.  Like Bay, mine loaded with a treat.  BUT you have to have a trailer set at the gate/opening.   Not a fast thing.   You sure can't grab them like chickens and I'd love to watch them chase one  😁 

Sure unsettling to see them being looked at!    

I agree hot wire ... That's an unpleasant "find" as we know.  Some solar motion lights may help deter?   I hate the country is seeing so much of this.   But the stresses out there can tempt even those who would not normally act out -- those already criminally inclined just use the situation at hand.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Gosh, Miss B&B Happy goats!  It's crazy that you are having to put up with that!  I hope you two can find something that will put an end to that so you can relax in your golden years.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Well, porkers are not the easiest thing to steal....as anyone can tell you.  Like Bay, mine loaded with a treat.  BUT you have to have a trailer set at the gate/opening.   Not a fast thing.   You sure can't grab them like chickens and I'd love to watch them chase one  😁
> 
> Sure unsettling to see them being looked at!
> 
> I agree hot wire ... That's an unpleasant "find" as we know.  Some solar motion lights may help deter?   I hate the country is seeing so much of this.   But the stresses out there can tempt even those who would not normally act out -- those already criminally inclined just use the situation at hand.


Lol, the image in my mind of someone  trying to get those pigs over the fence makes me chuckle 😊...we have our place lit up at night with motion lights, the blinking camera lights and the big street light we had installed when we bought the land, other than our place, it's  pitch black around here....the hot wire strands are definitely  getting added and I am giving much thought on the offer of putting in the trip wires....the thought of someone  going over our Fences  and hitting the trip wire setting off blank shotgun shells kinda tickles my evil mind, they definitely  deserve anything the get from the shock of the hot wire to thinking someone  is shooting at them, ...fair warning has been given,.....we keep everything so locked up that we would have a hard time breaking in here, let alone four dogs in the house barking  at strange sounds....you just can't  fix stupid, but we can prepare for more of it for sure ...


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm so sorry that you are being targeted by scumballs.  That situation I think will increase for all of us, sadly. Good for you for standing up for what's yours. It might not be a bad thing to be seen walking around on your property with a shotgun.
Also, I agree with Bay, your dogs are cute,  a target for theft, but not a visual deterrent probably.
Maybe you should get a pitty as a yard dog. They at least have a menacing image. 
The ones I have known have been sweet natured.


----------



## rachels.haven

Rotties are fun too and can be less gamey than pit bull terriers-but unlike LGD's that think and evaluate if they should obey, the one's I've met have been actually stubborn hardheads and a little dense, which is fun in it's own right if you have it in you to rise to the challenge and contend to put them through their paces. I'm not sure they will actually eat anyone unfortunately. The ones I dealt with also preferred being sat upon by pre-k children as if they were carpets rather than guarding or being alert. But they look scary. Pits live longer and are more available though...


----------



## Mike CHS

Our closest neighbor has 5 rescue Pits and they are all big babies.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have been thinking about  another dog, , really loved my Doberman but not too sure how one would work out with the farm animals,...will give that option some thought.for sure as adding a fifth  dog to be our personal protection / guard dog  requires that it would have to get along with all the animals, deal with four intact dogs, puppies, people coming to visit or pick up a puppy , ...then still be able to know when being aggressive is needed......I have had pits, awesome dogs but extremely common here and I wouldn't  trust one  with puppies and all the animals .....love rottie"s,.. but not the drool lol.....
Today the dog next door was running loose and the reaction  that my four surprised me....Milo  ran up  on the porch for safety (5 months old ) , while the other three were  all teeth  and barking  madly at the other dog  who came to the side gate.... If I was at someone's doing something  unwelcome and heard that noise...I would run like crazy lol....(if I couldn't  see the dogs)
We are starting on the wire tomorrow , may order two more motion lights and I am pretty sure I will do the trip wires....
have been reading  about different guard dog breeds,   but haven't  settled on  any as I still need to do my homework before I jump into another dog.... lot's to think about for sure,...thank you for the suggestions  😊


----------



## farmerjan

The worst dog bite I had was a standard poodle.... I have been told that dalmations are one of the worst for biting.... and they look so sweet.  I like my german sheperds......
I like the trip wires idea.....with a good hot wire they will get Zapped to their knees with.


----------



## Mini Horses

Some areas are more prone to theft and rustling than others.  Part has to do with what to do/can do with the animals or whatever property is at risk.   The economy in the area is another consideration.  With the large military presence and support activity, a huge container port, truck and railroad distribution, plus shipbuilding....our area is more stable economically than others.  Yes, all the closed down business is suffering (restaurants, bars, small shops) the workering are trying hard to help support food banks, utility assistance, etc.  There are problems but, so far the desperation is being controlled.

Personally, I feel very safe.   Here the food distribution is good for those who need it.  Rent and mortgage has received some support from various state grants, it helps.  Not perfect.  Utility assists have been available here for years....state funds and contributions.  Several free clinics and shelters.  I am Blessed to not have needed it but, thankful to know it is there if I do!  Lot of us live on limited income.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan ...Jazz and Milo are both standard poodles..Winston and Lilly are labradoodles,... while I don't  think the labradoodles would do much more than bark at any  danger perceived,  I do think the two standards would / could be very assertive in  a ugly situation, at least long enough to get my gun and take care of the problem...perhaps we already have what we need , just need the dogs to create  enough distraction so one of us can take care of the problem.... 😊
Sorry that standard spoo bit you........most people think they are "prissy" dogs...nope, extremely smart thinking and very loyal animals to their human......I actually am enjoying the standard poodles more than the two labradoodles as far as training and intelligence,  but the grooming is a pain for sure....that's  why they are all kept in short coats here, no foo foo cuts for my kids , we have work to do


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Not too long ago there was a mention of bamboo growing as a possible  feed source for goats,  ...the small bamboo in the first photo is the same age as the other two pictures,  it was kept in a container at my neighbors until she handed it to me last month and I planted it. The other two pictures are of the same plants set into the ground a year and a half ago, ...they are Seabreeze bamboo, grow very fast (uo to 35 feet tall) and grow in clumps of 5 feet ( non invasive vs running bamboo) ...the pictures don't  do it justice but in less than two years it is over 16 feet tall and thriving.....we set a inside fence about ten foot away from the no climb to keep the goats off it until the plants send shoots into the goats area for eating.....they goats LOVE it, we get the wanted privacy, some afternoon shade for the goats and they are just starting to enjoy the shoots to eat, next year I expect it to be fuller and we may put a gate into the area for easier access for them. ...or just let them eat what grows into their area, we absolutely  love it and so do our goats.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

View attachment 79557


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was previously wondering about bamboo for goats to browse on - thanks for answering that question for me!  I may have to break down and get some planted. Thanks for doing the experimenting for me, lol!


----------



## farmerjan

There is a form of bamboo that grows here.  It must be a spreading kind as it is very invasive, very hard to eradicate, and it takes over everything.  But if it were a possible goat food, I can see it's benefits.  They do die back in the winter, and often will all fall down and make a mess.  It does make a nice "screen"  though.
A couple of my dairy farmers have labs that they breed to poodles for a non-shedding animal.  The puppies sell good.  They are cute.


----------



## Ridgetop

Really hard to have to go through that kind of stuff.  The neighbors on our private road all have mailboxes near the bottom of the road and for a while we were losing mail from our boxes.  Several of the boxes belonged to older persons getting SS checks through the mail.  Some days we would find mail removed from the boxes, just thrown on the ground and blowing around.  Finally we started putting up locking mailboxes.  Our neighbor has a metal shop and made mailboxes to our specs.  Then he made a metal platform for all the boxes to attach to.  Since then, no losses.  

A lot of the neighbors with mailboxes at the street along the road were getting hit by gangs of teens who would come through at night and knock down the mailboxes and posts with baseball bats.  Finally the residents started putting up metal posts and filling them with concrete before attaching the boxes.  Some made brick pillars with the boxes inside them.  The first time the teens came back and tried to knock over the concrete filled metal posts they got a shock!   Hopefully they got broken bones in their hands  or wrists.  Most people with mailboxes on the road have reinforced posts and boxes now.  A shame, but it beats losing your mail.

I sure hope we don't have that problem when we move.


----------



## Mini Horses

Questions about the bamboo....will they eat the young branches or just leaves?  And what are the other bushes protected in that area?    🤔     does the bamboo drop and stop leaf production seasonally?   I know you have winter but not long or cold enough for some changes.     Do you have comfrey?   My goats and chickens love it to death!  Yeah, unless several years old, they can eat it totally...root and all.   I am working toward a sizeable stand as it is high protein as well as but/min complex.  Then I can hand harvest and feed.  It also a great fertilizer...like rich compost.  At this point it needs fence protection...like my  young fruit trees...berry canes, etc from goats!     😁


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Questions about the bamboo....will they eat the young branches or just leaves?  And what are the other bushes protected in that area?    🤔     does the bamboo drop and stop leaf production seasonally?   I know you have winter but not long or cold enough for some changes.     Do you have comfrey?   My goats and chickens love it to death!  Yeah, unless several years old, they can eat it totally...root and all.   I am working toward a sizeable stand as it is high protein as well as but/min complex.  Then I can hand harvest and feed.  It also a great fertilizer...like rich compost.  At this point it needs fence protection...like my  young fruit trees...berry canes, etc from goats!     😁


Honestly I have forgotten the name of those other bush's  that I had planted in there a year before the bamboo....
The goats have eaten the young shoots off the smaller bamboo that was planted most recently,  we had five goats trying to get it as we were bringing it out there to plant ( like candy to a kid)....we got a frost / freeze and while some plants have frost bite, the bamboo is showing no effects, .... the leaves don't  fall off the shoots either......no, comfrey here, yet...and yep, I do think the fencing is a good idea, that will keep the main plant growing while the shoots can be feed.. Next summer I plan on taking some off the backside of the plants and replanting in more areas across the back.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have two stands of bamboo, one spreading and the other clumping.  I planted one group too close to a fence so I have to keep an eye on that but it's easy to control inside a section of fencing.  The shoots that come up outside the fence gets eaten, stalk and all unless I don't use that paddock for awhile.  The sheep love it but it has taken 4 years for the stands to get to a decent size.  Both types are the giant bamboo.


----------



## Mini Horses

So had to check out bamboo nutrition and it's pretty good for animals and people.  Always knew it was eaten, young shoots, by people just never looked it up.  Always checking for sustainable forage but, this would serve us humans, too.   Planted by a fence it would be a self service item.  😁  how nice!


----------



## Mike CHS

This site is where I bought our bamboo but it also has a lot of information if you're interested.









						Lewis Bamboo - Bamboo Plants & Products for Sale
					

We are a family-owned bamboo nursery with 20 years of commercial bamboo plant sales. As one of North America’s largest bamboo nursery, we are dedicated to selling excellent bamboo plants & products.




					lewisbamboo.com


----------



## B&B Happy goats

When I lived in South Florida I used to go to a bamboo farm, you got on a golf cart  and could go wherever  you wanted to go,  I would spend several hours traveling the farm and sit quietly among many varieties  that were fully grown and so beautiful,  the "Budda Bamboo" is my favorite ....may need to see if that would grow in this zone  😊


----------



## Mike CHS

Friends in upstate SC have a couple of large bamboo groves situated around their herding dog training pens and had areas cleared out where you could set chairs to watch the handlers work their dogs.  It would literally seem 10 or more degrees cooler among the plants and it always felt like there was air movement in there although there was very little outside.  This was also giant bamboo.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Absolutely  love the sound that the giant bamboo makes when they blow in the breeze  😊 ....guess I may need to see if they would grow here...


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

This is an interesting discussion on bamboo.  I had thought of bamboo as akin to kudzu, i.e., something that if you ever planted you would be battling for the rest of your life.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> This is an interesting discussion on bamboo.  I had thought of bamboo as akin to kudzu, i.e., something that if you ever planted you would be battling for the rest of your life.


Bamboo is a under used resource  for all kinds of things STA, ...The running bamboo is very invasive and a pain to control once it's  established....clumping bamboo is awesome  😊


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am giving much thought on the offer of putting in the trip wires


It is probably illegal but wouldn't it be fun to make the mailbox hot? Turn it on after you pick up your mail, turn it off in the morning. Let's light up the criminals! 



farmerjan said:


> I have been told that dalmations are one of the worst for biting


I gather the breed has been pretty well screwed up by inbreeding. Seems to be a common thing with "improvements" made by people.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those "improvement" outfits is why everyone that I have known with Border Collies only get their dogs from members of the Border Collie Handlers Association and not AKC.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce....yes it would be fun to light that puppy up....220 ?...110 ?


----------



## Ridgetop

Instead of a hot wire by which you might get sued, how about a loud screaming noise as soon as it is opened?  Or one of those loud, angry, mean barking dog recordings that are triggered by doorbells.  Could you hook that up so if someone touches or opens the box it goes off?



Mike CHS said:


> Those "improvement" outfits is why everyone that I have known with Border Collies only get their dogs from members of the Border Collie Handlers Association and not AKC.



Yes, @MikeCHS, that is why I always recommend checking out a breeder, their dogs, health guarantees, ask for test results, etc.  Get references if possible.  If you are serious about a WORKING dog, get it from a breeder who has working dogs.  This holds for herding dogs, hunting dogs, LGDs, etc.  Show people breed for their concept of the ideal dog of their breed.  However, most GOOD and REPUTABLE AKC breeders are not to blame for the decline of different breeds.  The AKC is a registration agency only.  Unlike the German dog registries, they do not test the litters before registering puppies.  German registries require the owners of litters to euthanize any puppy not meeting strict breed standards or temperament testing.  In the US, while the dogs may be advertised as AKC, sadly there is no oversight as to quality, temperament, or health. other than by the word of the registering breeder.  Many of these registering breeders are people breeding inferior dogs for the money.  The only thing AKC registration shows is that the owner of the bitch at time of breeding is saying that she was bred to a male of the same breed.  For a good, healthy puppy, you need to do your own homework by checking out the breeder, their dogs, and their health testing.  Unfortunately for those wanting a cheap dog, this kind of quality costs more than a couple of hundred dollars or free.  Reputable breeders have waiting lists for their puppies.  

Once a breed becomes popular by way of advertising/movies/TV - Fox Terriers - "The Thin Man" movies (Asta), Cocker Spaniels via "Lady and the Tramp", German Shepherds - "Rin Tin Tin", Collies - "Lassie", Dalmatians - "100 & 1 Dalmations", small woollie mutts - "Benjy",  Labrador Retrievers - "Ol' Yeller" and "The Incredible Journey", and any other recognizable breed from any movie you care to mention, their fate is sealed.  Not necessarily by show breeders, but by those backyard breeders and puppy mills who want to cash in on the demand for those puppies.  It happened to Arab horses after the "Black Stallion" movies.  People acquire mediocre specimens and set up as "breeders" without knowing the health, background, or temperaments of what they are using, breeding, or producing.  Eventually after several generations of poor genetics the entire breed gets a bad reputation for health issues, temperament issues, etc. and buyers move on to the next fad.  And don't get me started on so-called "designer breeds"!  Cross breeding dogs whose genetic coding is opposite to each other just because the resulting pups are "cute" can be disastrous, particular when sold to owners who have no idea of what the original breeds were used for.  

We are seeing it now in the demand for LGDs.  People are acquiring LGD breeds cheaply and breeding them indiscriminately. The pups are sold as guardians.  Many don't guard, many are not good with livestock or people, have severe health and genetic issues, and end up in shelters or must be euthanized.   Breeders breeding and selling inferior puppies (or any type of animal) for a quick buck are a danger to any breed or species.  

Before the screams of protest erupt, let me say that not all breeders of any species who offer their animals at a discount are bad, money grubbing individuals.  In 4-H we sold our animals for much less than market value to the kids who needed an animal for a project and were limited on funds.   I have known very nice people with nice dogs that bred them for fun, sold the puppies cheaply or gave the puppies away to friends.  They did not do genetic testing on their apparently healthy dogs because they did not know the risks.  Mostly because they don't know about genetic testing and their dogs "don't have that problem".  No one believes that their animal has "THAT PROBLEM".  Anyone wanting to take a chance on those animals may do so and hopefully nothing will be wrong.  It is the people that breed just for the quick cash. advertise their animals as suited to the use without any testing, or knowledge of the animals they are breeding an selling that I have  major problems with.  When Bay reported Sentry's extreme hip dysplasia to the breeder, did those people say they would immediately neuter the parents?  Probably not.   They probably thought it was just a fluke.  

I will get down off my soap box now.  Sorry for the rant.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Ridgetop...per @Bruce  idea   of making the mail box hot...., we are wiring the mail box with 220  and building a puddle of water around it.........we like long term lasting satisfaction  .....bawaaaaahaha


----------



## Ridgetop

I am assuming you and other BYHers know about testing, etc.  If you breed dogs, you certainly know that breeding dogs is not cheap!  Raising a healthy litter costs more than you often get for the litter.  Puppies are a lot of work and finding good homes is hard.  Particularly if you guarantee to take back the puppies if the owners won't or can't keep them. (Latestarter and Southernbychoice)

I was referring to those breeders that jump on the bandwagon of popularity, produce poor dogs for a quick buck, and destroy the breed in the process.  It is not the AKC that ruins breeds, but the breeders themselves.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ridgetop said:


> I am assuming you and other BYHers know about testing, etc.  If you breed dogs, you certainly know that breeding dogs is not cheap!  Raising a healthy litter costs more than you often get for the litter.  Puppies are a lot of work and finding good homes is hard.  Particularly if you guarantee to take back the puppies if the owners won't or can't keep them. (Latestarter and Southernbychoice)
> 
> I was referring to those breeders that jump on the bandwagon of popularity, produce poor dogs for a quick buck, and destroy the breed in the process.  It is not the AKC that ruins breeds, but the breeders themselves.


Right there with you, I got everything covered, thank you


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Ridgetop...per @Bruce  idea   of making the mail box hot...., we are wiring the mail box with 220  and building a puddle of water around it.........we like long term lasting satisfaction  .....bawaaaaahaha



Beware unsuspecting mail carrier!

(I know you're kidding, but I'm right there with you on making an impression on mail thieves.)


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> @Ridgetop...per @Bruce  idea   of making the mail box hot...., we are wiring the mail box with 220  and building a puddle of water around it.........we like long term lasting satisfaction  .....bawaaaaahaha


Chicken fried redneck buzzard bait?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just want to wish everyone a awesome 2021, it certainly  has to be a better year than 2020  🤔
We have been busy with doe code , rabbits breeding, Lilly expecting pups in early January and "adjusting"  to four dogs inside the house (REALLY NEED that dog lounge to get done )....Jazz is now in estrus, so waiting t for her and Winston to get "busy"....pigs are getting bigger by the day ...and getting closer to freezer camp ! The darling pigs have decided to start killing the roosters that have been in with them ....so when the rain stops it will be roosters to freezer camp /dog food....always something going on 🤪...
HAPPY 2021  to all !


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Happy New Year to you and Leon, Miss @B&B Happy goats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy New Year!   Yay for puppies!!!


----------



## Baymule

Happy New Year to you and Leon. Puppies! and more puppies! 

I'm surprised the pigs didn't realize that roosters make nice snacks sooner than this!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Happy New Year to you and Leon. Puppies! and more puppies!
> 
> I'm surprised the pigs didn't realize that roosters make nice snacks sooner than this!


I wouldn't  of mind  as much if they had eaten them...but to just kill them, nope...better off as dog food


----------



## Baymule

Extra rosters make good chicken and dumplings. I have one in the crock pot now that I need to get in the kitchen and pick the meat off the bones. Son asked for a REAL chicken, not Cornish Cross, chicken and dumplings next time he comes to see us. So I'll have the meat frozen, ready to thaw and make it for him. 

I have a rooster thawing out now to make orange chicken, for supper tonight. 

Dog food? Nope!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Honestly...I don't  like the taste of old roosters...but the dogs sure love some on their food


----------



## Mike CHS

Happy New Year to you two!


----------



## chickens really

Happy New Year 🥳


----------



## farmerjan

Happy New year to you both from here in WET rainy Va.....


----------



## Daxigait

Happy New Year!


----------



## Daxigait

My kids you liked in 2019 are getting ready to start kidding.  I am so excited to see udders.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

The goats are rocking doe code to the MAXIMUM,  silly girls, don't  they know this isn't  our first goats rodeo  ?
Took Lilly to the vet this morning for her pregnancy x rays....7 counted for sure but vet said don't  be surprised  if she has 11...said she is full of puppies ....Jazz is in heat also, looks like I am going to be REALLY busy here shortly....baby goats, rabbits and puppies...what more can a woman ask for 
I have been texting with the 15 year old  autistic  boy who is waiting on his puppy to be born, can't  tell you how excited he is, waiting for his daily pictures and reports, he doesn't  know it yet, but his puppy will be a gift from me...all I am asking is they get him neutered  when he is near a year old...this is going to be a awesome adventure to finally see him have a loyal companion, I am so excited  for him and his grandparents 
Hope everyone  has a great day


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> My kids you liked in 2019 are getting ready to start kidding.  I am so excited to see udders.


Gosh I love your Nubians ...so, so happy your about to kid...pictures  pictures  pictures...please


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Gosh I love your Nuria so, so happy your about to kid...pictures  pictures  pictures...please


I don't start till the 20th so there's nothing from this year yet, but I can send you some yearling pictures of those girls and some 2020 baby pictures if you want.  Of course everything's on my TripleShareNubians website.


----------



## Daxigait

Here are two of my 2020 girls I took to a show in October. Leading Lady is the roan and she won her class, and the black is Joelle.  She took 5th   in a class of 26!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> Here are two of my 2020 girls I took to a show in October. Leading Lady is the roan and she won her class, and the black is Joelle.  She took 5th   in a class of 26!
> View attachment 80168
> 
> View attachment 80169


Stunning ladies !....absolutely  love them   ...
This is my last season of goats, we are going to sell all of them after the kids are four weeks old....I will need a goat fix and pictures will have to do, thank heavens for BYH  and members posting pictures


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Stunning ladies !....absolutely  love them   ...
> This is my last season of goats, we are going to sell all of them after the kids are four weeks old....I will need a goat fix and pictures will have to do, thank heavens for BYH  and members posting pictures


Oh no, I couldn't imagine that right now.


----------



## Daxigait

Do you remember my long-eared little boy that I got Boon?. Here he is as a 2-year-old


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> Do you remember my long-eared little boy that I got Boon?. Here he is as a 2-year-oldView attachment 80172View attachment 80173


That's  one handsome looking stud boy, looking forward to seeing what he produces for offspring  !


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  one handsome looking stud boy, looking forward to seeing what he produces for offspring  !


he has produced several nice daughters that will be kidding this year and then that little black doeling Joelle who will be a dry yearling is his daughter. I am really excited about them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> he has produced several nice daughters that will be kidding this year and then that little black doeling Joelle who will be a dry yearling is his daughter. I am really excited about them.


You certainly  have worked hard to produce such beautiful  animals, you better give yourself a big pat on the back and get ready for some more stunning kids


----------



## Daxigait

These photos are from last summer, but here are photos of his yearling daughters.
Jasmine, Laurel, Leta,




You saw Joelle and this is his other daughter from this year Fleur (only four doelings this year)

he makes incredible bucklings though including little Ven who made me cry why why could he not have been a she.
I will stop taking up space on your thread now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> These photos are from last summer, but here are photos of his yearling daughters.
> Jasmine, Laurel, Leta,
> View attachment 80174
> 
> View attachment 80175
> View attachment 80176
> You saw Joelle and this is his other daughter from this year Fleur (only four doelings this year)
> View attachment 80177
> he makes incredible bucklings though including little Ven who made me cry why why could he not have been a she.View attachment 80178
> I will stop taking up space on your thread now.


It ALWAYS  seems that the best looking kids are the males lol, especially  when your praying for a doe...go figure


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> It ALWAYS  seems that the best looking kids are the males lol, especially  when your praying for a doe...go figure


Sooooo true


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> This is my last season of goats


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


>


Don't  cry STA, their may be more later on down the road, just right now we need that space for me to exercise and train the dogs and the land needs some rest from so many goats that have come and gone...the land needs a rest, new seed needs to spread and puppies need to run free...it definitely  will be a sad day when they go, each one is a favorite, hopefully  I can find someone  who wants them all and we can stay in touch so when we are ready for goats again we can buy some of our goats kids   ....well...that's  the plan, but you know how things can change around here lol ....🤪


----------



## SA Farm

Plans are so fun to make. I try to always write mine down in pencil 😉


----------



## B&B Happy goats

SA Farm said:


> Plans are so fun to make. I try to always write mine down in pencil 😉


I tried pencil....wore out the eraser lol, now I just use ink and cross things out as they change   🤪 ...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Has anyone been watching what is going on in DC.....???...what a embarrassment this is for America, ....just a shame , that people are so out of control.....


----------



## farmerjan

It's a mess and going to be worse down the road.  And.... if these people were not a part of the actual group, we will never be told.  I am not saying that they were not part of the protest bunch, and many are so frustrated that they could very well have gotten way out of hand.....I am not saying that was right..... but what if some of the ones actually breaching the capital were "plants" like some of the ones that were actually behind the riots  that were supposed to be just to protest the killing of a black man.  
The "patriots" will get the blame regardless of who actually did the violence.  

We are in for some real dark days ahead. Get your financial houses in order as fast as possible....the dollar is going to start a steep decline. I'm in the process of getting money out of my retirement account  for the upgrades and replacement of the heating system here,  and house repairs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> It's a mess and going to be worse down the road.  And.... if these people were not a part of the actual group, we will never be told.  I am not saying that they were not part of the protest bunch, and many are so frustrated that they could very well have gotten way out of hand.....I am not saying that was right..... but what if some of the ones actually breaching the capital were "plants" like some of the ones that were actually behind the riots  that were supposed to be just to protest the killing of a black man.
> The "patriots" will get the blame regardless of who actually did the violence.
> 
> We are in for some real dark days ahead. Get your financial houses in order as fast as possible....the dollar is going to start a steep decline. I'm in the process of getting money out of my retirement account  for the upgrades and replacement of the heating system here,  and house repairs.


What a sad. dark day this is for our country, ......no matter your political opinion, no matter your race, gender or faith, ...breaching the capital is just WRONG ....no matter who was involved....
I'm afraid that your correct Jan, this sure isn't looking promising at all 🤨....God Bless America


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Has anyone been watching what is going on in DC.....???...what a embarrassment this is for America, ....just a shame , that people are so out of control.....


Yep. Whip up the crowd and watch them run rampant.


----------



## Mike CHS

I saw a couple of articles where there was a couple of bus loads of Antifa type folks and also that face recognition software showed pictures of a couple of them going into the capital building but no links.  It doesn't matter since the program now is to blame it on Trump for drawing the crowd.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> What a sad. dark day this is for our country, ......no matter your political opinion, no matter your race, gender or faith, ...breaching the capital is just WRONG ....no matter who was involved....



How right you are.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Anyone know how to deter a owl from killing chickens? ...saw a big one out there last night, sent the dogs out to set the motion lights off.....because  I sure wasn't  going into the area to chase it off,...my yelling at it didn't  frighten it at all....(  we have three owl decoys out there and hot wire)


----------



## Baymule

Lock up the chickens. Make sure the owl can't get in.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Lock up the chickens. Make sure the owl can't get in.


Wish it was that simple Bay, toooo many chickens to all fit in there, guess I have some culling to do, ...will have to put that on my list to do....I guess


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wish it was that simple Bay, toooo many chickens to all fit in there, guess I have some culling to do, ...will have to put that on my list to do....I guess


Just build a bigger chicken coop! LOL LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Just build a bigger chicken coop! LOL LOL


Aren't you quite the comedian  this morning ...LMAO


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Went out and did a count, wise ole owl got the one chicken the other day and two of the small turkins are gone now...will bring Xtra dog cages out tonight and lock up the young and all I can...
As of this morning we now have the second litter of pups in the making, if my calculations  are dead on, the new puppies will arrive the same day as Lillys  go to their new homes....but there sure are a lot of "if's" in the picture, lol... have a great day all


----------



## frustratedearthmother

When is the first litter due?  Forgive me if you've posted that already....I'm running on fumes this morning.


----------



## Baymule

Can you add a covered run on the coop? Bowed over cow panels covered in hardware cloth make a predator proof run. This is the run at my old house.


----------



## Bruce

Put the chickens on the screened in back deck. Plenty of room there


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Anyone know how to deter a owl from killing chickens? ...saw a big one out there last night, sent the dogs out to set the motion lights off.....because  I sure wasn't  going into the area to chase it off,...my yelling at it didn't  frighten it at all....(  we have three owl decoys out there and hot wire)


Hardware cloth


----------



## Daxigait

Baymule said:


> Just build a bigger chicken coop! LOL LOL


chicken math! I have a coop you could have, but I suspect it wouldn't be worth transporting it from Southwest Missouri to wherever you are.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> When is the first litter due?  Forgive me if you've posted that already....I'm running on fumes this morning.


Lilly is due tween the 12th to the 15th of this month...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Put the chickens on the screened in back deck. Plenty of room there


That back porch is being split in half for a dog "lounge", we are going to have it closed in, AC, heat and new washable flooring for puppies , other half is for us


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> chicken math! I have a coupe you could have, but I suspect it wouldn't be worth transporting it from Southwest Missouri to wherever you are.


Thanks for the offer, lol...I have too many chickens  as it is...I just don't  like feeding raccoons, hawks or big ole field rats, so it's  fixed to prevent them from getting in...but I really like owls ( just don't  want them feeding on my birds if I can help it )


----------



## Daxigait

Would you tell me how you reply in the like column with something other than just like?


----------



## thistlebloom

B&B Happy goats said:


> That back porch is being split in half for a dog "lounge", we are going to have it closed in, AC, heat and new washable flooring for puppies , other half is for us



Ohhh the chickens will love that!


----------



## thistlebloom

Daxigait said:


> Would you tell me how you reply in the like column with something other than just like?


Put your cursor over the Like button and a small screen with the other options will pop up. Click on the one you want.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> Would you tell me how you reply in the like column with something other than just like?


My screen has a smiling face in the upper left corner on top, hit that and the other responses  are there to select..


----------



## thistlebloom

I guess I forgot we aren't all using the same setup, lol🙃.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Can you add a covered run on the coop? Bowed over cow panels covered in hardware cloth make a predator proof run. This is the run at my old house.
> 
> View attachment 80266View attachment 80266


I love that idea, but the space from the coup to the fence would cut out the walking space we need to get to the other end of the run.....perhaps next time ....


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

B&B Happy goats said:


> I love that idea, but the space from the coup to the fence would cut out the walking space we need to get to the other end of the run.....perhaps next time ....


Extra doors? So you walk through the extended area?


----------



## Daxigait

thistlebloom said:


> Put your cursor over the Like button and a small screen with the other options will pop up. Click on the one you want.


good deal. I don't have a cursor since I'm on my phone but apparently if I stick my finger on it and hold the same option applies!  Thanks


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ahh..., finally Identified  the owl mystery  by listening to the sounds on u tube ( drove the dogs crazy lol) ..it's  a male great horned owl. ...Now that I know...it means nothing other than he will probably be inviting  his ladies over for a chicken dinner, but they are going to have to work hard for it as I have put out chicken escapes  that will get them out of harms way  I hope, fingers crossed ....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Day 60 of Lillys  pregnancy,  first pup born while outside going potty....so far three girls and one boy....guess she is taking a rest, according  to x rays we have at least three more to go !


----------



## thistlebloom

Great Horned owls are huge! When I worked at a greenhouse which was on the owners property, they had a GH take a Cocker Spaniel pup, and a Jack Russel. 
It went away suddenly one day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

thistlebloom said:


> Great Horned owls are huge! When I worked at a greenhouse which was on the owners property, they had a GH take a Cocker Spaniel pup, and a Jack Russel.
> It went away suddenly one day.


Thats what I am worried about with the baby goats when they are born...the puppies will be staying inside, but that owl is impressive with his size for sure


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We are at eight puppies so far   ...good girl Lilly!!!


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> We are at eight puppies so far   ...good girl Lilly!!!View attachment 80401


Way to go!  love the color.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> Way to go!  love the color.


I am eyeing the cream and tan girl..she was a surprise on her color...may have to keep her


----------



## farmerjan

Adorable, that's quite a first time litter.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Adorable, that's quite a first time litter.


At this point I am VERY happy there were not TEN..as the vet thought.....
Winston has been breeding Jazz like a man on death row, Milo is just hitting puberty  and was join I ni in on the conga line and Lilly spat the first pup out when outside to poty, Leon saw it on the ground...so as of this moment we have 12 dogs ( including puppies) inside the house. NOW I  REALLY need the dog lounge to get built or Leon and I will be sleeping in the goats castle  with the goats...
We got puppy breath everywhere


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations! You are a puppy Grandma!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nine puppies as of last night, I do believe  she is done now


----------



## Baymule

A picture over load would be perfectly ok with me!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> A picture over load would be perfectly ok with me!


Lol, I will work on that today, trying to figure out how to put a "scratch n sniff" on my journal so everyone can smell puppy breath , ...😇


----------



## Mini Horses

They are beautiful.   Fat little piles of love!   Makes me want some to snuggle with!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> They are beautiful.   Fat little piles of love!   Makes me want some to snuggle with!


How many would you like ? They will be awesome snugglers ...wonderful compani9ns and decent alert dogs...got nine to pick from


----------



## rachels.haven

STOP...now I want a puppy...or a bunch of puppies.
and I'm already up to my ears in baby human and about to be up to my ears in baby goats. I do not want to want a puppy, much less a million puppies.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Really like this little girl, .like to the point she may not be going anywhere...I think she is already home , but we  will wait and see what she develops  into the next eight weeks...
Are you sure @rachels.haven  that you don't  NEED  a puppy


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Really like this little girl, .like to the point she may not be going anywhere...I think she is already home , but we  will wait and see what she develops  into the next eight weeks...
> Are you sure @rachels.haven  that you don't  NEED  a puppy    View attachment 80435


I definitely know that I don't. When you get rid of yours would you mind working on these Christmas puppies? The runt is gone and two are spoken for, but five still need homes.  As half Anatolian and half Great Pyrenees though they're going to be a bit bigger. lol
.


----------



## Daxigait

Good morning!  I will have kids next week :cel
How are your pups?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> Good morning!  I will have kids next week :cel
> How are your pups?


Pups are fat and healthy, mom is happy and taking care of them perfectly,  really enjoying this "quite" period till the pups are on the move and need out of the welping box


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Pups are fat and healthy, mom is happy and taking care of them perfectly,  really enjoying this "quite" period till the pups are on the move and need out of the welping box


when do you let yours out of the whelping box? this is not something I ever planned on doing.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> when do you let yours out of the whelping box? this is not something I ever planned on doing.


We built a extra large welping box that big enough for me and a 65 lb dog and her puppies, when they start climbing out, then it's  time to move them on to the next puppy area till eight weeks....can't  tell you the exact time, but usually around five to six weeks, some sooner...got to play it by ear


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> We built a extra large welping box that big enough for me and a 65 lb dog and her puppies, when they start climbing out, then it's  time to move them on to the next puppy area till eight weeks....can't  tell you the exact time, but usually around five to six weeks, some sooner...got to play it by ear


minor in half of a wooden crate that is 3x5. they are in a stall though so I'm wondering at what point to go ahead and remove the crate or at least get them out of it and put them in a box on its side or something so they can move around.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> minor in half of a wooden crate that is 3x5. they are in a stall though so I'm wondering at what point to go ahead and remove the crate or at least get them out of it and put them in a box on its side or something so they can move around.


Your pups are larger so they would need more space sooner, do they have a heat source out in the stall ?  If they are up on their feet walking then I would give them the whole stall with some heat to go to if it's  cold, and check that they are all piling up together to sleep, once mom stops nursing them they do pretty well independently...just keep that food coming and they will be happy


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> I definitely know that I don't. When you get rid of yours would you mind working on these Christmas puppies? The runt is gone and two are spoken for, but five still need homes.  As half Anatolian and half Great Pyrenees though they're going to be a bit bigger. lol
> .View attachment 80436


If your looking to GIVE them away, offer them here on BYH.( people could pay to have them shipped) ..if not you can list them on hoobly classified  or Craigslist  for sale...if you list them on puppy find, people will want them genetically tested and hips cleared...sorry that you found yourself in this position with unexpected pups..., hopefully  they can all go to good homes and be a asset to their new family's


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> If your looking to GIVE them away, offer them here on BYH.( people could pay to have them shipped) ..if not you can list them on hoobly classified  or Craigslist  for sale...if you list them on puppy find, people will want them genetically tested and hips cleared...sorry that you found yourself in this position with unexpected pups..., hopefully  they can all go to good homes and be a asset to their new family's


oh I was just kind of being half serious the lady who owned the dog is actually responsible for this litter and she'll take him at 8 weeks for raising the puppies I get my pup from the other litter out of the bigger Anatolian shepherd and the Great Pyrenees.  so essentially I'm getting 250 bucks too to raise the litter.


----------



## chickens really

I hope everyone is doing great. So happy for you..😊❤️🐩


----------



## B&B Happy goats

B&B Happy goats said:


> Piper just had a set of twins, a doe and a buck....we were so worried that she would need some help as she is such a tiny girl lol, nope, she spit them out while I ran to the store and had them almost dry when we saw them.
> Babies are on the move around here, two more to go


----------



## Bruce

Baby goats, baby dogs, you are gonna need more land and house!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We have been talking about it Bruce, I would love to build another log home with much more land....will wait and see what the economy  does in the next six months, then decide....I really want to be way off the road and out in the woods...away from people


----------



## Bruce

Especially some of the people that live within a 1/2 mile radius of you now!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Neighbors goat went into labor yesterday  at 9:30 am , she texted me at 1pm to say she was having problems....by 2pm I had untangled the four kids and they were out, two boys and two girls   ...this morning our goat Beth went into labor and we had triplets, two boys and one girl our animal math took us from five goats to ten lol....three rabbits to ten rabbits, four dogs to 13...all from Tuesday to sunday....one more goat to kid in a month or so then Jazz is due for puppies...washer and dryer are working overtime and we are beat, hitting the hay early tonight, and hoping for a quiet week ahead...😍🤪


----------



## Ridgetop

Great job sorting the neighbor's tangled kids.  Those "litters" usually end up tangled up and needing help.  Always glad when a problem kidding can be happily resolved!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Me too, first was botton first, second backwards, third upside down and last botton first....last one was cold when I went back to check,  so it came inside with hot towels till 9 pm, slept in neighbors bed with them and took first bottle at 4am, and 6am, ...after Beth kiddedI, I  got some of her colostrum  and brought it to her for goat to drink, ...all's well that ends well  😍


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm sure happy that you are taking it easy and keeping your numbers down.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hardest thing to do is to keep numbers manageable - says the person whose sheep numbers have jumped to 35 in the past year!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ahhh crap, neighbors goat that had quads has no milk...none, so the four kids are inside her house till we get them on a schedule  and used to the bottle....then will most likely  come here as it's  too much for her to care for at her age....thankfully we have a lot of frozen goat milk taking up space....seems like its always something  to keep us busy  🤪


----------



## Ridgetop

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water - I mean BARN!  LOL

Is she sure there is no milk?  After a hard kidding she may just be slow to make and let down.  If the vet gives her a shot of Oxytocin it could help bring in her milk.  Do you have a goat vet?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ridgetop said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water - I mean BARN!  LOL
> 
> Is she sure there is no milk?  After a hard kidding she may just be slow to make and let down.  If the vet gives her a shot of Oxytocin it could help bring in her milk.  Do you have a goat vet?


She had some milk yesterday, but when I checked her a while ago one side has "collapsed"  and the other just has a few drops of clear fluid...and she smells bad back there...trying to find some LA 200 , nobody has it available  for sale in stock.....and she doesn't  want to pay for a vet, as it is, she was just going to leave three of the kids with her to let nature take its course ......
I think I have her convinced to let me sell the kids as bottle babies so neither of us will have to bottle feed for a few months ....But I am positive that she has no milk ....and will never be bred again  ! ( I have the sperm donor)


----------



## Ridgetop

Selling as bottle babies is a good idea.  Especially if you supply a small amount of frozen milk to switch onto replacer (or offer to do it for the buyers).  They are very cute at that age and with so many people stuck at home n quarantine, bottle feeding will not be a hardship - particularly if they have children at home to do the feeding.  You can bottle babies sell as young as 2 weeks if you give CDT now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ridgetop said:


> Selling as bottle babies is a good idea.  Especially if you supply a small amount of frozen milk to switch onto replacer (or offer to do it for the buyers).  They are very cute at that age and with so many people stuck at home n quarantine, bottle feeding will not be a hardship - particularly if they have children at home to do the feeding.  You can bottle babies sell as young as 2 weeks if you give CDT now.


Just went and checked on her doe again...she isn't  looking very well, scours and has a bad smell that's  gotten worse since  this morning....I  just need to shut my mouth and tend to my own animals, we go through this every year with kids there...Cleaning  animals housing is not that hard


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Had a long talk with neighbor about the doe and the orphaned kids, two of the kids are coming to our house and that will lessen the job for her, she wants to keep them for a week or two , then I can sell them for her.....As for the doe, I explained what was going on with her and that if a vet doesn't  come then the doe will die within 48 hours...long story short ,  it pretty much has come down to " the doe's value is not worth the minimum vet fee of $150 for hm to come" ..., so when she goes down I will  put her out of her misery,....
My neighbor will be 80 this year, animal births bring her joy and happiness....but after our conversation  today she realized  it's  time to stop breeding animals and just enjoy a few as pets...
.lord I hope she sticks to that thought


----------



## Ridgetop

Hopefully so, you are getting your animal load down, you can't take over hers!


----------



## Mini Horses

I hope she sticks to " pets only" too.   In fact, she may be getting beyond that even.  How about a couple outdoor cats????


----------



## farmerjan

Isn't she the one that wasn't going to breed the donkeys and then there was another foal???? And she is not steady on her feet and all and you have had to go check on her everyday???? I thought she had sold out everything last year that could "breed" ????  God bless you.... I realize that vets are expensive... but having animals means that there are times that you need to spend the money if it is necessary.   I agree that it is past time for her to stop if she is not able to even feed bottle babies....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Isn't she the one that wasn't going to breed the donkeys and then there was another foal???? And she is not steady on her feet and all and you have had to go check on her everyday???? I thought she had sold out everything last year that could "breed" ????  God bless you.... I realize that vets are expensive... but having animals means that there are times that you need to spend the money if it is necessary.   I agree that it is past time for her to stop if she is not able to even feed bottle babies....


Yes Jan, same person lol, ...I am trying not to be judgemental  about the situation  as I am still 11 years from being a 80 year old woman who "still wants to do it all", ....some people just take a little longer to realize  that it's  time to let things go that they can't  keep up with.....
I would hate it if someone  told me I "wasn't  capable " of caring for my animals anymore , ...she is figuring it out now, ...hopefully  this is the last time..🥺


----------



## farmerjan

I know it is hard to say I can't do it anymore.... I get aggravated now but hope once the knees get done will be able to go back to doing more for a few more years.... 
All I can say .... again.... is GOD BLESS YOU and your generous heart.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Caution...rant below
So the day started off bottle feeding the two kids, and regular morning chores....so far so good.......
Went to check on neighbor and she put one doe out with the mother as neighbor couldn't  stand Tilly crying, ....decided she is keeping both  doe's now and I can do what I want with the boys....I told her that because we weren't  sure if they received colostrum that I would give the four kids a CDT shot today, ....got that done....then went to check on Tilly and she is covered with yuck , so I said WE need to clean her off, went inside her back door got a bucket of warm water and we headed down the high back steps...neighbor fell off the side of the steps onto a pvc water pipe and it broke and water is shooting all over the place and soaking her ...got her upright and tried to shut off the water but ther was no Flippin shut off , she went and called her "husband" and he is trying to give directions on how to do it, she broke the handle to one valve, he's upset , she breaks into tears and then I got the phone, finally went and shut off power to the pump.....went back to my place and  filled water jugs so their will be some water available  till he gets home from work.....went inside and checked her out for injuries  and she has a baseball sized  blue bruise/ lump  on her leg and some scrapes, fixed  them, got her on couch , leg on pillow , ice pack, lunch,... bottle fed inside kid...then went out cleaned Tilly, bottle fed that kid.....will be doing her afternoon chores today.....
Got my mid morning chores done, and husbands ready for lunch already....he is down with a unworking knee lol,
At least my four dogs are being very cooperative  with the two goat kids that are on the kitchen island, lol.., anytime the kids make a sound the dogs go to make sure they are OK, and when bottle feeding the goats,  the dogs lick them clean.....
Can't  make this silly crazy morning stuff up   ....retirement  ain't  for wimps round here .....
Wondering  what the rest of the day will bring my way  ???


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Neighbors goat went into labor yesterday  at 9:30 am , she texted me at 1pm to say she was having problems....by 2pm I had untangled the four kids and they were out, two boys and two girls   ...this morning our goat Beth went into labor and we had triplets, two boys and one girl our animal math took us from five goats to ten lol....three rabbits to ten rabbits, four dogs to 13...all from Tuesday to sunday....one more goat to kid in a month or so then Jazz is due for puppies...washer and dryer are working overtime and we are beat, hitting the hay early tonight, and hoping for a quiet week ahead...😍🤪


Congratulations! I hope all is still going well. I wouldn't be surprised if I start tonight with my kids. was 23 to get out I'm going to be doing some serious goat map myself.not to mention the death of a llama which led to one dog on a wait a minute that became nine...


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ahhh crap, neighbors goat that had quads has no milk...none, so the four kids are inside her house till we get them on a schedule  and used to the bottle....then will most likely  come here as it's  too much for her to care for at her age....thankfully we have a lot of frozen goat milk taking up space....seems like its always something  to keep us busy  🤪


oh wow, I'm glad you're able to help. since 20 of my 23 you're going to result in kids I have to raise this year since I'm going to do dhir I don't want to think about how many bottles and buckets.


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Just went and checked on her doe again...she isn't  looking very well, scours and has a bad smell that's  gotten worse since  this morning....I  just need to shut my mouth and tend to my own animals, we go through this every year with kids there...Cleaning  animals housing is not that hard


with that many kids did they treat her for possible ketosis?


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> Had a long talk with neighbor about the doe and the orphaned kids, two of the kids are coming to our house and that will lessen the job for her, she wants to keep them for a week or two , then I can sell them for her.....As for the doe, I explained what was going on with her and that if a vet doesn't  come then the doe will die within 48 hours...long story short ,  it pretty much has come down to " the doe's value is not worth the minimum vet fee of $150 for hm to come" ..., so when she goes down I will  put her out of her misery,....
> My neighbor will be 80 this year, animal births bring her joy and happiness....but after our conversation  today she realized  it's  time to stop breeding animals and just enjoy a few as pets...
> .lord I hope she sticks to that thought


----------



## Daxigait

the way some people don't care for their animals makes me never want to sell another one.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> with that many kids did they treat her for possible ketosis?


That is what I suspected...she doesn't  want to spend money on the vet......today is day two since  Tilly gave birth, she is still walking around and eating, no milk ....  ...I can only do what I can, especially when they are not mine


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> That is what I suspected...she doesn't  want to spend money on the vet......today is day two since  Tilly gave birth, she is still walking around and eating, no milk ....  ...I can only do what I can, especially when they are not mine


I'm sure you gave her something like propylene glycol or molasses. you could also try giving her some oral cmpk if you have it.  the oral cmpk helps replace some of what they have lost and prevent milk fever you could also even give her some oxytocin that can help clean out and bring on milk


----------



## Daxigait

I do it with all my does I give them two CC's oxytocin and I feed 50 to 60 cc's of the oral cmpk once a day for 3 days of course mine are full size goats so you would probably need to adjust the amount of the oral cmpk.  they used to call it mfo solution.  then at 1 week I worm


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> I'm sure you gave her something like propylene glycol or molasses. you could also try giving her some oral cmpk if you have it.  the oral cmpk helps replace some of what they have lost and prevent milk fever you could also even give her some oxytocin that can help clean out and bring on milk


She went dry last kidding and left side clasped and has stayed that way...right side of udder is soft with small tangerine sized squishy  tissue...no milk...
We can't  get the oxytocin around her for some reason, I gave her all I had to help her, it's  the neighbors decision unfortunately...my hands are tied


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> She went dry last kidding and left side clasped and has stayed that way...right side of udder is soft with small tangerine sized squishy  tissue...no milk...
> We can't  get the oxytocin around her for some reason, I gave her all I had to help her, it's  the neighbors decision unfortunately...my hands are tied


no problem. it sounds more like she had mastitis that went untreated so I'm doubting that oxytocin would do much for her.  I am glad you were able to do what you could


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> no problem. it sounds more like she had mastitis that went untreated so I'm doubting that oxytocin would do much for her.  I am glad you were able to do what you could


I thought she had mastitis  last time, that's  why I ended up milking her, but the milk was fine and it's  what is being used this season to feed the kids...  ....wish she would have the vet come but that's not going to happen 
Thank you for the information and help  ....and best wishes  for a happy doe filled kidding season


----------



## Daxigait

B&B Happy goats said:


> I thought she had mastitis  last time, that's  why I ended up milking her, but the milk was fine and it's  what is being used this season to feed the kids...  ....wish she would have the vet come but that's not going to happen
> Thank you for the information and help  ....and best wishes  for a happy doe filled kidding season


thanks. we all do what we can. I will be headed home soon I hope that dragonfly if she had her kids today had an okay time of it did not technically do till the weekend so I hope she waited. she likes to do it on her own though and now that she's not having quads anymore I'm okay with that


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> lord I hope she sticks to that thought


Ever hopeful, every time 

You are a saint Barb.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Ever hopeful, every time
> 
> You are a saint Barb.


Not a saint Bruce, but thank you...actually I'm  about out of patience  this time around....🥴


----------



## Bruce

You were about out of patience 2 years ago when I was there! Maybe you are old and senile and FORGET you are about out of patience


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> You were about out of patience 2 years ago when I was there! Maybe you are old and senile and FORGET you are about out of patience


Thank you for the reminder of my mental status  my friend, ...I do believe  you are correct ...🙄


----------



## Daxigait

Hope you have a great day, and even get to relax a bit. though like me you have lots of critters to deal with that might make that impossible.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Daxigait said:


> Hope you have a great day, and even get to relax a bit. though like me you have lots of critters to deal with that might make that impossible.


You too   ...thank you


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I just sold five baby male goats and Moe the buck ( AKA baby daddy to all ) , they are going to a 100 acre farm to live the good life, and when I am ready to sell the baby doe 's and their mom's they are interested....1 CL listing and 1 call...sold 
Bottle feeding ends around 5 pm today....happy happy happy, ...now I can get back to my abby normal life, lol ....ya all have a happy day


----------



## Mini Horses

One call, one buyer -- always nice!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> One call, one buyer -- always nice!


Yes ma'am  it sure is ....especially  when there is no dickering with price...AND  they are interested in some jersey giants and doing a doe swap for new blood with the FG rabbits....awesome all the way around


----------



## Bruce

Yipee!!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats that is so great for you.  So very glad that you got all that accomplished with one ad/one call....and getting rid of the bottle babies right now.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

All the male baby goats just left our place, tomorrow he will be back to get Moe AND Rocky ...then in two weeks he is buying my two doe's and their two little girls  ...some of my chickens and turnikns too....neighbor has now decided that I need to sell her two donkeys and one of the girl quads ..that will leave her with three goats and her chickens...and we will keep our weather and the mini nubian ( who most likely is) pregnant....this works out awesome all the way around 
He also gave me a GREAT cash price to put a metal roof on the house so we are now on his schedule  to get that done....things are finally headed towards  my plan of EASY ...get the pigs in the freezer, garden ready and actually have time to finish other projects  I want to get done......
Bottle feeding is over ...


----------



## Baymule

You got things going your way!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> You got things going your way!


Bay , I am exhausted and ready to get things going in a "easier" direction, absolutely  love baby goats, don't  mind bottle feeding much either, but with 9 puppies and the four dogs, taking care of neighbor when she needs help, Leon is down and more puppies due in March, I KNEW I needed to come up with something workable...going to set my butt down in the recliner and do nothing  until tommrow....


----------



## farmerjan

YAY !!!!!!!  So glad that it is working out.  Hope that you can get her donkeys sold.  That will be a big load off you and worrying about her all the time.... and I suspect that he is talking cash so that he has something that he doesn't have to claim.... I'm all for it with the way things are looking.   Plus, it sounds like you have made a good connection. 

One thing, and I don't want to rain on your parade in any way.  If things keep getting tighter and more expensive... you may have trouble getting rid of the puppies.  They are not AS essential as food, fuel, all the necessities... I know that the cross will be a good service type dog for some.... and I think that it is a good thing overall.  BUT, I am worried that if you don't get them all spoken for, young, that if things get tight for many... with reduced hours or layoffs, people going from 2 income households to one, needing to cut back and all... that you will get stuck with puppies that people can't afford... or can't afford to keep and feed.... They are absolutely adorable at 4-6-8 weeks.... but then they get a little older, and cost alot more to for you to feed.... and they are just not that "adorable" little puppy stage... the gawky teenager size.... nice as they might be.....

I just don't want you to one day say, OMG what am I going to do with this litter... or there are 3 more that aren't spoken for.... Even if in your wonderful generous way, you were to wind up giving a pup or pups away.... will others be able to feed and care for them.  And you will agonize over whether they are being taken care of like you did with Lily(?)... 

Please don't think that I am against the puppies or anything..... but the constant signing of the executive orders and the shutting down of jobs and things... is going to "trickle down" into the economy at a faster speed than many think I am afraid.


----------



## Baymule

Wise words. Something to think about.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have given that much  thought and have a resource  that trains labradoodles for service dogs and places them in homes that can't  afford to purchase them....also have been keeping up with the current "listed " prices" on the internet...it definitely  is something  I have been  concerned about and I don't  feel  you are being negative  about at all   ...I have Lilly's litter and Jazz's in March, then no plans to rebreed until I see what happens with the economy...currently prices are at a high, but even if placed for free with the service dog group the puppies will be having a purpose to help people like Lilly and Winston have helped me with my needs...that's part of my reasons to sell the goats, reduce my feed costs and apply those funds to support the costs on the feeding dogs and their pups...(although I do have my dog fund )...scary times are coming our way for sure and I see some people charging outrageous prices for these dogs, like some at $6000 ...I could easily  be happy at $500 if things get bad or free to a needed home....guess time will tell, and I am committed to these two litters now...gotta roll with it at the moment then adjust my plan accordingly...
On the new roof, yes cash does wonders on getting a good deal price wise 
Any more farm animal will be for eating only ( other than the two goats we are keeping as pets ) and the cat


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks for taking what I said as it was meant.  And I realize that you are committed with the current and coming litter.  I just think back to the hay shortages and the terribly high costs, with many people having reduced incomes, and the problem with horses being literally turned out loose to fend for themselves a few years ago.   There are enough abandoned dogs and cats around.... it would break your heart if someone were to get a puppy and then have to get rid of it..... or abandon it.....or worse..... if they faced a severe reduced financial situation.  I know that you are also not rich, and this is hopefully a way to provide a service and to make a little extra income....but you would not be able to deal with the increased  feed bills if you wound up with keeping a half dozen more puppies.
It sounds like you have most of the bases covered that you can possibly cover at this point.  Good planning.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> I know that you are also not rich, and this is hopefully a way to provide a service and to make a little extra income....but you would not be able to deal with the increased  feed bills if you wound up with keeping a half dozen more puppies.
> It sounds like you have most of the bases covered that you can possibly cover at this point.  Good planning.


This made me pause and got me to thinking ( please don't  take it as a negative  response)......I AM  rich ...I wake up every day and get to choose what I want to do...I owe nothing on my home, land, or vehicles,  my debt is minimal  and could be paid off if we choose to do so....I don't  have to deal with snow or high heating bills....no congestion of traffic or mass amount of other human beings...I have a wonderful  relationship with my personal beliefs in God...I have personal savings and investments...I get to pursue  my animal passions..I can afford to help others..I have a man who loves me to the moon and back.
.I am rich beyond my wildest dreams, in fact as of this post ...I realized  I am wealthier than I could ever dream of


----------



## animalmom

Amen and amen.


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> This made me pause and got me to thinking ( please don't  take it as a negative  response)......I AM  rich ...I wake up every day and get to choose what I want to do...I owe nothing on my home, land, or vehicles,  my debt is minimal  and could be paid off if we choose to do so....I don't  have to deal with snow or high heating bills....no congestion of traffic or mass amount of other human beings...I have a wonderful  relationship with my personal beliefs in God...I have personal savings and investments...I get to pursue  my animal passions..I can afford to help others..I have a man who love me to the moon and back.
> .I am rich beyond my wildest dreams, in fact as of this post ...I realized  I am wealthier than I could ever dream of


No offense.... and you are right, you have riches that many do not.   God Bless you


----------



## Baymule

And you have all of us! LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> And you have all of us! LOL


Yes I do ! Gotta love it...where else can you talk with friends and nobody  cares if your wearing a mask, got poop on your clothes or if your in your pj's...


----------



## Ridgetop

Are you saying you are not wearing your high heels and full makeup whenever you get on this site?!  I am shocked at the laxness of our members!    LOL

I am glad the neighbor is getting rid of her donkeys and one of the doe kids.  The trick will be to get them gone before she changes her mind! Too bad she wouldn't let you sell both doe kids too.  If she wasn't so old, I would tell you to block her calls, but you are too good hearted to do that.  Hope DH is able to get up and around soon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ridgetop said:


> Are you saying you are not wearing your high heels and full makeup whenever you get on this site?!  I am shocked at the laxness of our members!    LOL
> 
> I am glad the neighbor is getting rid of her donkeys and one of the doe kids.  The trick will be to get them gone before she changes her mind! Too bad she wouldn't let you sell both doe kids too.  If she wasn't so old, I would tell you to block her calls, but you are too good hearted to do that.  Hope DH is able to get up and around soon.


As of this moment, she has agreed to let me sell both doe kids....watch out donkeys, your next on my list,


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Baymule

Whoop! Get them gone before she changes her mind! Watch out donkeys! B&B is coming for you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

What a stupid crazy morning, got a call from cow neighbor, "there is a goat in with my cows, are you missing one" ? Nope..."well I'm not home can you check it out for me ? " ..sure, so I get in the 4x4 and drive over, yep...a goat with a ear tag is there but the gate to the pasture is locked, I sure wasn't  going to climb the gate and chase it on foot through his ninety acres, guess it can stay there till he gets back and then try to get it and bring it here till I find the owner...
Then got text from neighbor next to me saying she is at the hospital with her grand daughter  who is having surgery for a gallbladder  emergency...CAN I BOTTLE FEED THE BABY GOAT lol,.... sure, so I brought it here and it clearly has pneumonia  and won't  drink ...texted back and forth and convinced her to pick up some Bactracillin G at TS on her way home....not like we didn't already have this conversation a few days ago....hopefully this darling little goat doesn't die before I can get it into her....people just make me shake my head and wonder WTH are you thinking.....
Watching dumb goat noise neighbor floundering  out back trying to cut wood, probably best if I go inside before "someone  has to call the ambulance " as any time he tries to do anything they have to be called for a hospital emergency....
And last but not least, the groomer just called to let me know her daughter has covid and do I still want to come tomorrow  for the dogs appointment  ...HELL NO, nope, no way no how....
Just going to keep our gate locked and stay put !......that's  my morning story, and I'm sticking to it


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> What a stupid crazy morning, got a call from cow neighbor, "there is a goat in with my cows, are you missing one" ? Nope..."well I'm not home can you check it out for me ? " ..sure, so I get in the 4x4 and drive over, yep...a goat with a ear tag is there but the gate to the pasture is locked, I sure wasn't  going to climb the gate and chase it on foot through his ninety acres, guess it can stay there till he gets back and then try to get it and bring it here till I find the owner...
> Then got text from neighbor next to me saying she is at the hospital with her grand daughter  who is having surgery for a gallbladder  emergency...CAN I BOTTLE FEED THE BABY GOAT lol,.... sure, so I brought it here and it clearly has pneumonia  and won't  drink ...texted back and forth and convinced her to pick up some Bactracillin G at TS on her way home....not like we didn't already have this conversation a few days ago....hopefully this darling little goat doesn't die before I can get it into her....people just make me shake my head and wonder WTH are you thinking.....
> Watching dumb goat noise neighbor floundering  out back trying to cut wood, probably best if I go inside before "someone  has to call the ambulance " as any time he tries to do anything they have to be called for a hospital emergency....
> And last but not least, the groomer just called to let me know her daughter has covid and do I still want to come tomorrow  for the dogs appointment  ...HELL NO, nope, no way no how....
> Just going to keep our gate locked and stay put !......that's  my morning story, and I'm sticking to it


OMG  bless your heart.  Since it is not your goat. call around now and then let the cow neighbor work it out with the goat owner if you find it.  Not your headache if it is not yours or the immediate neighbor's goat.  
Hope the sick baby gets back on it's feet.....yeah, all you seem to do is talk through your hat with her.....Get rid of the rest of the critters before she can change her mind....

At least the groomer called you.... Wise not to get near it for now.  

Yep, stick with the story and the plan and put the NOT WELCOME sign out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> OMG  bless your heart.  Since it is not your goat. call around now and then let the cow neighbor work it out with the goat owner if you find it.  Not your headache if it is not yours or the immediate neighbor's goat.
> Hope the sick baby gets back on it's feet.....yeah, all you seem to do is talk through your hat with her.....Get rid of the rest of the critters before she can change her mind....
> 
> At least the groomer called you.... Wise not to get near it for now.
> 
> Yep, stick with the story and the plan and put the NOT WELCOME sign out.


You're  right lol, NOT WELCOME SIGN is definitely  needed today, 
So much for me getting my stuff done today lol, what happened  to "the quiet country life" 
I think she is ready to let me cut down the " chore load".....now if I can just get that chained up LGD out and to a good home 🤔...not that that poor dog will ever  be a true LGD 🙄


----------



## Baymule

I wonder how many animals she "loved" to death before you came along. 

Stay away from Covid! At least she called you to let you know.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Whoop! Get them gone before she changes her mind! Watch out donkeys! B&B is coming for you!


Words to the wise. The other half of B&B has flip flopped on animals a ton in the past!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Watching dumb goat noise neighbor floundering out back trying to cut wood


Wait, he's still alive? I figured the cancer would have gotten him by now. 



B&B Happy goats said:


> I think she is ready to let me cut down the " chore load".....now if I can just get that chained up LGD out and to a good home 🤔...not that that poor dog will ever be a true LGD 🙄


The poor dog is still chained out there? 😢

How is Leon doing??


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Words to the wise. The other half of B&B has flip flopped on animals a ton in the past!                   YEP
> 
> 
> Wait, he's still alive? I figured the cancer would have gotten him by now.    .                               YUP, STILL here
> 
> 
> The poor dog is still chained out there? 😢                                                                                sadly yes Bruce
> 
> How is Leon doing??                                                                             Waiting to find out from some test results.....


----------



## Bruce

Tell Leon I'm thinking good thoughts in his direction


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Tell Leon I'm thinking good thoughts in his direction


Will do that Bruce, thank you


----------



## Baymule

I hope his test results are good.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I hope his test results are good.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Day 21 and they are ready to eat soggy food lol...no social manners  yet but I will work on it ( puppies that is )


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So after the puppies ate their dinner, Lilly went and topped them off with milk like a good mom...a little while later she came to see me and coughed  in my face ...disgusting  foul smell as something was hitting my shirt, and I stood up to see what it was and picked it off the floor ...I sniffed it and realized  it was fresh puppy poo that she cleaned up...immediately  started gagging as DH is laughing with tears rolling down his face...I can handle lots of nasty smells but that had to be just about the grossest  odor ever, ..was not puppy breath for sure 
Canceled my dr. appointment for tomorrow as DH is having a tela conference with his Dr on his test results and I definitely  want to be home for that information ....
it's  been Florida cold and windy here for the last two days and it needs to warm the heck up, heat is on and set at 75 and we are wearing sweatshirts  inside lol, ....we are wimps 
Got the 8x8x4 dog " box" built on the back porch for them to play in when it gets back to normal temps here, glad we made it 4 feet high and didn't  cut any of the plywood  as we can use it on the floor when we make the dog lounge...wood sure has gone up in price, plywood was $30 a sheet, just crazy...Oh well, it will be used so not a waste of money anyhow.
Hope everyone  is staying warm and the snow melts fast for those who just got dumped on,... have a great evening all


----------



## Baymule

Puked up Puppy Poop!


----------



## Bruce

Yuk!


----------



## chickens really

Post pictures of the puppies please..  
I have been waiting and waiting to see these little cuties..❤️😅


----------



## B&B Happy goats

After their morning feeding....ahhh the quiet moments of puppies


----------



## Baymule

So cute! I love puppies!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> So cute! I love puppies!


They sure are fun to watch and play with,.... personalities  are starting to shine and they are ready to go to the big puppy area as soon as this cold spell moves out....little stinkers are getting out of their welping box now lol


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> After their morning feeding....ahhh the quiet moments of puppies


Oh my! ❤️🐶


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We are down to eight puppies....one little guy that was a third of his litter mates  size and had neurological  issues died during the night...they are four weeks old today and I have been worried about what I was going to do with him when he was eight weeks old...he had four weeks of love and life until nature took over, bless his little heart   
Going to be another rainy  day here, sure hope it's  nothing like Saturday...it poured for hours and we had more standing water than we have seen here in four years...a small twister of winds hit about two miles away and knocked down trees that took out the power. Their was a trampoline  that got stuck really high up in some trees and lots of limbs down...hope today is just rain 
Have a great day all...


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about the little puppy. Mother Nature took over and took him away, knowing that his life wouldn't make it to adulthood. We can do a lot for our animal babies, but we can't work miracles. 

Glad that storm missed you! With so much standing water, have you thought about digging a pond?    Stock it with catfish!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Sorry about the little puppy. Mother Nature took over and took him away, knowing that his life wouldn't make it to adulthood. We can do a lot for our animal babies, but we can't work miracles.
> 
> Glad that storm missed you! With so much standing water, have you thought about digging a pond?    Stock it with catfish!


Mother nature is amazing for sure, I had though of taking care of the matter myself with him but decided to wait. Really surprised  he made it to four weeks though, god bless mother nature...
Not a chance of a pond here, we are sandy soiled like you, the rain took what little topsoil we had and moved it to unwanted areas, so now we have beach sand areas and top soil washed areas...gotta love it


----------



## rachels.haven

B&B Happy goats said:


> We are down to eight puppies....one little guy that was a third of his litter mates  size and had neurological  issues died during the night...they are four weeks old today and I have been worried about what I was going to do with him when he was eight weeks old...he had four weeks of love and life until nature took over, bless his little heart


Thank you for facilitating his little life.  It does my heart good to hear that.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We spent yesterday under tornado  watch and had some pretty severe thunderstorms  in the early evening, no internet but power held on for us    
Mid afternoon I got a text that the grandmother and the austic boy were making the four and a half hour drive here to meet their puppy I picked for him. When they arrived I met them out on the front porch with his puppy, it was instant love for the boy and the puppy, that five week old puppy started licking his face and us adults fought back tears. This young man is quiet and seldom talks, very shy and has a fear of being alone, his grandmother  has to sleep in his room at night and stay in the bathroom when he showers, the boy is 14...
So after a few minutes  I told him to take the puppy in his arms and go for a walk out front  and talk to his puppy so they could bond a little , and we would be right here watching him....later we went to the back porch and sat , and his grandmother  said that he was having dreams of sitting in the big play box with all the puppies...the box is 8x8x4 feet high with two locks on it (another fear ) ..but he easily went in and sat down in the middle of the puppies and started a smile that wouldn't  stop, we quietly moved to the table and sat while he was enjoying himself and lots of puppy breath...after about ten minutes we could hear him talking and carrying on a conversation  with the puppies and tears started flowing for all of us adults., grandma just about sobbed as she was shocked that he opened up and was carrying on a conversation with full sentences...more tissues were being handed out and the guys went to the barn as they were tearing up also...they stayed for several hours and he fed the puppies, helped clean them up and kept on talking and talking to his new best friend " Buddy"..this puppy is Mr Chill just like his mom, a excellent PTSD dog who senses  fear, stress and immediately  comes to take it away and comfort...after over a hour with the pups he joined us and started playing with my four other dogs who were all over him like white on rice lol,  I am so impressed how my dogs responded to him, they were kind and in tune with him the entire time...then more " magic" happened, he actually went outside alone with them ( he never leaves his grandmothers sight)  we watched as he stayed where he could see us for a while, then disappeared  out front and was laughing and running and playing like a " normal" kid...OMG, tears again.....
To say that yesterday was special is a gross understatement...  it was just magical to watch him come out of his world and start to feel secure enough to open up and communicate  his love of Buddy, to run and play alone out of sight with the dogs, ...
This experience  has made me even more committed to placing these puppies and future litters into purposeful  homes where they are needed, where both the pup and the human can grow and each achieve their best potential.....I am humbled beyond words


----------



## Bruce

FABULOUS Barb!!!! My guess is that once Buddy goes home with them, grandma can sleep in her own bed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> FABULOUS Barb!!!! My guess is that once Buddy goes home with them, grandma can sleep in her own bed.


That's  my thoughts, and someday he can shower alone


----------



## Bruce

Or the dog will be REALLY clean


----------



## farmerjan

Words cannot say how impressed and touched I am with the success of the puppy meet and bonding.  This will hopefully get this young guy to talk about the upcoming trip back to get the puppy, and to help him to communicate better with his grandmother.   
Bless you for facilitating this for their family.


----------



## Baymule

I have goosebumps. What a beautiful thing to witness. Barb, you are one special lady with a HUGE heart. Love ya'


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> I have goosebumps. What a beautiful thing to witness. Barb, you are one special lady with a HUGE heart. Love ya'


Love you too my friend   ...hopefully  one day we can spend more time together again


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well the guys have been stripping the roof since 7:30 this morning and it has been very very noisy here...I now am positive that these dogs would attack a intruder lol, they have been going nuts and surprisingly  aggressive...I love it...they sure stay by my side to protect, good dogs....
Thought I would post some six week old puppy pictures, sorry no scratch n sniff for puppy breath fix, just use your imagination  lol


----------



## Baymule

I have garden seeds to send you! I need to get off high center and git  er done!


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Those sweet faces are attached to some mean pooping machines, definitely  not round like goat berries


----------



## Baymule

Look at those smoochy faces! How sweet and adorable!


----------



## chickens really

They are so cute!   
Almost ready for new homes. 👍🏼❤️🐶


----------



## B&B Happy goats

After three days of roof banging,  scraping and dogs flipping out barking out...it's  quie


chickens really said:


> They are so cute!
> Almost ready for new homes. 👍🏼❤️🐶


Yes, less than two weeks to go ,   ...then Jazz's turn to whelp ...then done , for a while until  the dog lounge gets done


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Finally quiet again as far as the scraping. BANGING and dogs flipping out barking all day...the new metal roof is done ...well worth the 5k, it's  insulated  and looks awesome,  the people that did it are incredible....they have seven sons who are home schooled and have a the best work ethic I have seen in ages, such a wonderful  family , very caring  and incredibly  polite,  dad is a general contractor and is teaching these boys  REAL life skills, I just am in total admiration  of what they are doing as a family....


----------



## Baymule

That is so rare these days.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So many changes have happened  since last posting, ...all but two goats have been sold and we are keeping  Eddy the wether and Penny the pregnant  mini nubian...Piper had to be put down as she had a horrible  time after her two kids were born, even though the kids were pulled from her she never regained any strength and was fading fast, had her fecal tested, no worm load, threw everything we I had at her and nothing helped.....
The KC ducks absolutely  surprised  us with 19 hatched ducklings, they are so darn cute and we moved them to a enclosed area so the circling  hawks won't  get them...
All the rabbit kits have been sold so Mr and Mrs Wilson  can have some alone time and a short rest.....And tomorrow starts puppy pick up day   one is flying to Boston, one will be going to the keys, two are going to be trained as service dogs and the other two are pending their deposits....
Lilly ( mom of pups) will not be bred again and is leaving me as a service dog for another person...one pup had a neurological  issue and died, and another had to be put to sleep due to a invitro issue that progressively  got worse, absolutely  heartbreaking to hold a seven week old puppy in your arms while being given her final shot. I did have diagnostic tests done on her to find out what the issue was, and that's  when I made the decision not to breed Lilly ever again, get her fixed and into her new home...ALL of the puppies are getting fixed by their new parents / owners...it was a hard decision to make but although the vet thought it was a invitro issue, I am not willing to risk the possibility  of it being genetic and  breeding her again....
Jazz is ready to whelp any day now so round two of puppies is about on us...hopefully this will be a easier litter and things will go smoothly....
.DH is about ready for a wheelchair, legs are failing and back is about done, he wants a good looking black wheelchair lol, ...I asked him if he wants me to custom paint it for him and he laughed and said not yet, so that is in our near future....at least cutting down on the goats seems to have eased chores up some, pigs will go to freezer camp and I am going to cut the chickens by fifty percent...ducklings will get sold also....
Really looking forward to Sunday when my special boy comes to get Buddy, he watched that puppy be born (by photos  I sent)  and finally has made to the eight week mark, he will have his puppy all to himself finally 
So it has been pretty busy but  letting some animals  go has helped quite a bit, gotta stay positive  and keep on keeping on ...you never know how things are going to go next


----------



## farmerjan

So sorry to hear of the problems and upsets.  But respect the decisions and if Lily is going into a home where she will be an asset then that is great.  
Excited for you and the little boy coming to get his puppy.  
I am sure letting most of the goats go was hard, but you had made that decision so glad that it has been happening.
Sorry that DH is getting slowly more "frail" and getting around more painful and difficult.  I can understand the legs thing, my knees are so bad somedays.... going to hold out for the fall but it can not come soon enough.  

 Glad that letting go of some animals has helped.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you @ farmerja , even I am looking forward to you getting your knees done, you will be unstoppable  when you recover   ...
My neighbor just came over crying, the baby ducks have disappeared,  ....POOF ...gone, ...no signs of what or whom got them but nonthing was disturbed in the area, door was latched...just gone , not even a footprint ..


----------



## Bruce

Are you going to get Leon an electric scooter?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Are you going to get Leon an electric scooter?


I suppose  so Bruce...if I can find one that has 4wd


----------



## chickens really

Sounds like you have things going okay for the time being. 👍🏼👏🏼
Round two of puppies hopefully is smooth sailing for you.  I wonder where the baby Ducks went? Something took them..😳🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> Sounds like you have things going okay for the time being. 👍🏼👏🏼
> Round two of puppies hopefully is smooth sailing for you.  I wonder were the baby Ducks went? Something took them..😳🤷🏼‍♀️


Things have gotten easier as far as chores, .....Jazz is acting like she is more than ready to whelp ( watch it happen as I am at the vets with the puppies this afternoon)....and the baby duck mystery  is still a unknown, kinda makes me wonder what got them ....or whom ??? ....if they hatch some again they will immediately  come inside the house until large enough to go back out  ...we are so disappointed  they are gone...


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Things have gotten easier as far as chores, .....Jazz is acting like she is more than ready to whelp ( watch it happen as I am at the vets with the puppies this afternoon)....and the baby duck mystery  is still a unknown, kinda makes me wonder what got them ....or whom ??? ....if they hatch some again they will immediately  come inside the house until large enough to go back out  ...we are so disappointed  they are gone...


Fingers crossed that Jazz waits till you get back home. So exciting to have puppies again..❤️🐩 I know it's got to be a real bummer that the babies are gone. 🙁😕
My Cat once ate 3 little two week old chicks I had in my Brooder and left me the wings. 🙄😡


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> Fingers crossed that Jazz waits till you get back home. So exciting to have puppies again..❤️🐩 I know it's got to be a real bummer that the babies are gone. 🙁😕
> My Cat once ate 3 little two week old chicks I had in my Brooder and left me the wings. 🙄😡


Go figure...Jazz is panting ,went to whelping box and is moving everything  around....I have the 2:00 appointment  with the vet for shots and health certificates, got people coming tonight and tomorrow for pick up, can't  reschedule.....trying to be in two places at the same time is going to be interesting 😅


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Go figure...Jazz is panting ,went to whelping box and is moving everything  around....I have the 2:00 appointment  with the vet for shots and health certificates, got people coming tonight and tomorrow for pick up, can't  reschedule.....trying to be in two places at the same time is going to be interesting 😅


Hopefully she has them all before you have to go..😳😅


----------



## Bruce

Or Barb can take her to the vet along with the puppies. Dr. on the premises if there are problems 

Good luck Barb and Leon!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Back home, no puppies yet, neighbor and Leon baby sat and told Jazz she had to wait for her momma to be here lol...and she is back in the whelping box nesting, temp is 99, not eating...let get this puppy party going.....


----------



## chickens really

Puppies must be here now! 😊👍


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> Puppies must be here now! 😊👍


First one arrived at 11:30 pm....last at  3:00 am ...seven boys and two girls , ....
Make that TEN puppies, she had another after I went to bed


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Back home, no puppies yet,


Phew!!

10 puppies! That is a LOT. Sorry she kept you up so late (or is that early?)

We await the pictures of the cute puppies.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Phew!!
> 
> 10 puppies! That is a LOT. Sorry she kept you up so late (or is that early?)
> 
> We await the pictures of the cute puppies.


I will get their pictures after Jazz gets cleaned up...apparently  I can't  count or see puppies when tired, ONE girl, nine boys 
Yes 3am is LATE for me especially  when I took my sleep meds. at 8:00 ..feeling it today 🤪


----------



## Bruce

90% boys??? That doesn't seem right, check again 

Hopefully boy pups are easy to sell.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Boys do well here Bruce, ...they are so stinking adorable with awesome markings that are unique to each puppy ...no worries here


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> First one arrived at 11:30 pm....last at  3:00 am ...seven boys and two girls , ....


Awesome 👏 I am so happy for you..😊❤️


----------



## Mini Horses

Awesome!  That's a large litter..... 😁  Sooooo much fun!


----------



## farmerjan

bless her heart... That is alot for a first litter....Glad they all were born alive and no big problems. Just wait til your little friend comes to get Buddy and sees the new ones too.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Introducing Jazz's litter of ten puppies, mom is fresh out of her bath and pups are ready to welcome her lol...


----------



## Bruce

Jazz is going to be a BUSY GIRL, so are you!


----------



## farmerjan

Being a first time mom can she feed that many?  All our dogs over the years that had puppies never had more than 6 or 7 that I can remember;  so I have no experience with that many.  I know with the hogs, we had to make sure there were enough teats for the piglets.  I usually had litters of 10-12 born and never kept a female as a replacement that had less than 12 teats.  
That is one "pile of puppies" .... they are cute.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Being a first time mom can she feed that many?  All our dogs over the years that had puppies never had more than 6 or 7 that I can remember;  so I have no experience with that many.  I know with the hogs, we had to make sure there were enough teats for the piglets.  I usually had litters of 10-12 born and never kept a female as a replacement that had less than 12 teats.
> That is one "pile of puppies" .... they are cute.


Yes she can with assistance,... she is learning to divide  the litter and stagger nursing times...and .she is doing awesome   ... enjoying her meals being warmed up and served to her "magisty the queen."..she only has eight teats and is a small standard poodle,   but a focused calm mom who stays with her pups willingly...I do  plan on supplemental  feedings of puppy gruel at two weeks ( sooner if needed)  , and will adjust from there...Jazz has four meals a day with extra protine, tons of fresh water and a personal heater to keep the puppies at 79 degrees.......nobody's spoiled here lol 🤗


----------



## B&B Happy goats

This is how she divides and feeds...such a smart girl !


----------



## farmerjan

WOW  I am impressed.  I had no idea..... KUDOS to you and her.


----------



## Finnie

B&B Happy goats said:


> So many changes have happened  since last posting, ...all but two goats have been sold and we are keeping  Eddy the wether and Penny the pregnant  mini nubian...Piper had to be put down as she had a horrible  time after her two kids were born, even though the kids were pulled from her she never regained any strength and was fading fast, had her fecal tested, no worm load, threw everything we I had at her and nothing helped.....
> The KC ducks absolutely  surprised  us with 19 hatched ducklings, they are so darn cute and we moved them to a enclosed area so the circling  hawks won't  get them...
> All the rabbit kits have been sold so Mr and Mrs Wilson  can have some alone time and a short rest.....And tomorrow starts puppy pick up day   one is flying to Boston, one will be going to the keys, two are going to be trained as service dogs and the other two are pending their deposits....
> Lilly ( mom of pups) will not be bred again and is leaving me as a service dog for another person...one pup had a neurological  issue and died, and another had to be put to sleep due to a invitro issue that progressively  got worse, absolutely  heartbreaking to hold a seven week old puppy in your arms while being given her final shot. I did have diagnostic tests done on her to find out what the issue was, and that's  when I made the decision not to breed Lilly ever again, get her fixed and into her new home...ALL of the puppies are getting fixed by their new parents / owners...it was a hard decision to make but although the vet thought it was a invitro issue, I am not willing to risk the possibility  of it being genetic and  breeding her again....
> Jazz is ready to whelp any day now so round two of puppies is about on us...hopefully this will be a easier litter and things will go smoothly....
> .DH is about ready for a wheelchair, legs are failing and back is about done, he wants a good looking black wheelchair lol, ...I asked him if he wants me to custom paint it for him and he laughed and said not yet, so that is in our near future....at least cutting down on the goats seems to have eased chores up some, pigs will go to freezer camp and I am going to cut the chickens by fifty percent...ducklings will get sold also....
> Really looking forward to Sunday when my special boy comes to get Buddy, he watched that puppy be born (by photos  I sent)  and finally has made to the eight week mark, he will have his puppy all to himself finally
> So it has been pretty busy but  letting some animals  go has helped quite a bit, gotta stay positive  and keep on keeping on ...you never know how things are going to go next





B&B Happy goats said:


> Thank you @ farmerja , even I am looking forward to you getting your knees done, you will be unstoppable  when you recover   ...
> My neighbor just came over crying, the baby ducks have disappeared,  ....POOF ...gone, ...no signs of what or whom got them but nonthing was disturbed in the area, door was latched...just gone , not even a footprint ..


 That’s just awful about the ducklings!


B&B Happy goats said:


> First one arrived at 11:30 pm....last at  3:00 am ...seven boys and two girls , ....
> Make that TEN puppies, she had another after I went to bed


Holy Cow!

Did the autistic boy come yet to get his puppy?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Finnie, Sunday is the big day for all of  us , so excited for him


----------



## chickens really

Oh my Barb! 😳❤️🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩!
I love the pictures and what a great mother to split her litter herself.   So happy for you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> Oh my Barb! 😳❤️🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩🐩!
> I love the pictures and what a great mother to split her litter herself.   So happy for you.


She only had to be shown once,  and so far has it down pat...may get a little  overwhelmed  when they are two weeks old but we  will adjust things as they progress in size and movement.....


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> She only had to be shown once,  and so far has it down pat...may get a little  overwhelmed  when they are two weeks old but we  will adjust things as they progress in size and movement.....


I have all the faith in the world that you will have everything under control. Once again, congratulations on such a beautiful litter of puppies. ❤️👏😊


----------



## Baymule

What a fantastic, gorgeous litter, mom is doing great! Will be waiting on tomorrow's post.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

About the autistc boy and the puppy, ....they arrived yesterday late afternoon and visited for a hour then went to where they are staying.....spent  two hours here today and will be leaving for home tomorrow  morning with Buddy the puppy and Lilly the mom, ...where they are staying their are two pit bulls whom are older and animal aggressive,  so obviously  the dogs stayed here......
Joy is a very small word to use to describe  the look on his face when he saw Lilly and Buddy again, they played , ran, hugged and he was giggling  like a little kid at Christmas  lol....Lilly is going to change his world immediately,  ...plans now are.. grandma gets her bed back grampa  their room , dogs are in his room and it was HIS idea lol....
Going to be loving up on Lilly tonight as saying goodbye  to her isn't  going to be easy, ...but it will be a wonderful life for her being totally devoted to him....and that's a beautiful thing, ...Lilly will be getting certified as a service dog , and receive more training to meet his needs... autistic kids are way cool when you get in their heads and they trust you, I got a hug and a kiss today from a boy who doesn't show emotions or like physical contact...life is good


----------



## farmerjan

Brought tears to my eyes.... good for you and at least you know Lilly will be loved and well treated.  You have been through alot with her.  The puppy will do good having company and hopefully the little boy will be able to understand about disciplining the puppy too since Lilly is a well mannered dog and he will want the puppy to also act good for him.


----------



## chickens really

I know it’s going to be hard seeing Lily go. You done good and she will be happy 😃.
How are the other puppies doing? I bet they have already gotten chubby tummies ❤️🐩


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> I know it’s going to be hard seeing Lily go. You done good and she will be happy 😃.
> How are the other puppies doing? I bet they have already gotten chubby tummies ❤️🐩


Chubby tummies are here lol, they are doing very well so far and mom is keeping up with them. Jazz is  acting different, digging up the whelping box and when outside she dug up under the porch and goes and finds her quiet space to get away from the madness of ten puppies constantly  wanting her attention lol....definitely  skipping the next estrus cycle, ....we All l need a puppy break


----------



## Baymule

That hug and kiss is HUGE. Amazing, just amazing. You have done good, Lily has a good home, he has her and a new puppy. You are right, Life is good.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Lilly and Buddy have settled in their new home with the Austin  boy very well and everyone is quite happy...
The pigs have not been growing as fast as they should, got them the end of May and have way too much feed money into them so will cut my losses  and make a appointment  for the freezer this week...
Made a five hour round trip yesterday to go get my new standard poodle named Molly, she is a merle AKC  and THINKS she can get up on the furniture  and take what she wants off the kitchen island, so she is learning that I am the alpha bitch here who runs this rodeo ..this girl has alot of energy, but is a happy kind girl that is already fitting right in here....Jazz's  puppies are getting that fat belly puppy look, eyes should be opening this week along with their hearing...I have one more week of peace till they start puppy bedlam and the real work begins...
Still waiting on Penny the mini nubian  to kid...doe code you know how that goes, but boy does she have a big udder , may have to try and milk her...was hoping the ducks would hatch another batch of ducklings  but don't  seem interested after the last group vanished....waiting on a hopefully  pregnant FG ms Wilson to kindle more kits...so things are going  pretty well here considering we have ten puppies inside the house, one teenager dog, three adults and a nine week old puppy I am holding for someone so she will be housebroken, crate trained and has all her shots so the new owner can bring her to puppy daycare while she is at work...oh and got to get garden starters going so after the pigs are gone that area can be for our garden....
Meet Mollie and our furry house dogs, thankfully  nobody sheds or has dander


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Everyone will stay in short coats till fall, ....and we definitely  need to get that dog lounge built after this new litter is up and running...or NOW would be much better !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Called this afternoon to get a date for pigs to go to freezer camp....he will pick them up this Saturday  and get them done...no wait time at all


----------



## Bruce

Wow, sure glad you got in rather than having a many months long wait which seems to be the case in most areas.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Wow, sure glad you got in rather than having a many months long wait which seems to be the case in most areas.


I think around this area most people do their own, certainly  nonthing I want to do with our hot weather spoiling  the meat....


----------



## Baymule

Count your lucky stars! Call and get a slaughter date must like that! Bye Bye piggies. 

I have never heard of a merle poodle. She is beautiful, I love her!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Count your lucky stars! Call and get a slaughter date must like that! Bye Bye piggies.
> 
> I have never heard of a merle poodle. She is beautiful, I love her!


Thank  you  Bay, she is absolutely  beautiful,  but this is her third home  since  leaving her breeder...she is  house broken, but nobody has taught her any manners...she. is a very happy girl with  lots of energy that apparently  no one has taken the time to burn off several times per day...she loves to run and play hard and now plays chase the ball with the rest of them as they tumble and roll after getting it, about 45 minutes  of that three times a day I can get her to focus on the simple  things like sit, wait for her treat...but still hasn't  mastered down, stay or jumping up at me for my attention...boot camp gets  started today lol, she is brilliant smart so it shouldn't  be too  long to get her corrected of her undesired  habits.....standard poodles tend to be  a PITA from 8 months to around 18 months old, she will get it...at least she comes when called and seems to understand  her outside boundaries  and the word NO...thankfully  she has been raised around goats and chickens so no interest  there in eating them up....
I would much rather train a adult spoo than get a puppy and start  from there with potty traing and chewing everything....I think she is going to work out just fine , just got to tweek out her few bad habits  😋


----------



## Baymule

She is in the right place. She will get what she needs from her new Mom.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well I guess this is just the place to admit how stupid I can be...the processor called me while I was out doing some roosters...like in the middle of sending them to freezer camp ,... and said he was on his way to pick up the hogs...OK, so I stopped and cleaned up what I had already done....he gets here and gets the truck backed to the gate and asked me how long I have been feeding my pigs ,....I told him what I was told they were and had them since May....he told me that they would never get any size to them because they were wild feral florida pigs that live out in the swamps .. The seller lied big time, and this will be the most expensive  pork I have ever eaten......it sure better taste  good   ....


----------



## rachels.haven

OHMYGOSH! Rude and cruel don't even cover it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Florida Swamp Hog.....that's  what will be for dinner in two week....SWAMP HOG......boy how I want to go give that guy I bought them from a piece of my mind , .sadly  my mind  is gone so I won't,  but sure am P1$$ed off  at him and his lies  that came out of his mouth when I bought them


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Omg that's awful! Hopefully they are tasty. If they are tasty, maybe you can capture your own swamp pigs next time? 

How did the seller advertise? Can you report them or at least make others aware of their lies?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Omg that's awful! Hopefully they are tasty. If they are tasty, maybe you can capture your own swamp pigs next time?
> 
> How did the seller advertise? Can you report them or at least make others aware of their lies?


It was a CL ad, ...I definitely  will flag every ad this person posts on Craigslist  and once I find his name again I will post a horrible.  review.....I hope swamp hog is tasty ...definitely  will post my opinion once they are done and hit the frying pan


----------



## farmerjan

Don't remember if you ever posted a picture of them.... BUT.... one nearly fool proof, sure fire, tell tale way to know there is feral hog in them is if they have stripes down their body... lengthwise... ALL feral influenced hogs have the typical stripes... some more pronounced than others... and they will have longer snouts... more narrow heads......
Even if someone has some that have been bred to domestic breeds, the piglets will almost always have some striping....They ought to have flavor... hopefully they are castrated.... wild hog (feral) will often have alot of "taint" and if intact boars after 100-150 lbs.... they will have that tell tale taste.  

Hope that they will at least give you some good meat.  They are probably fatter than they would be if not being fed, and should taste milder...

Lots of people that do hog hunting for feral hogs in places like Texas and other states where they are over running everything, will eat the 100+ lb ones.... but the big boars, and even the sows, get gamey and tough....and if they are killing as many as they can on hunts, I don't think some of them even bother to gut to eat...they are a horrible nuisance and destroy acres of pasture, crop land and forest.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Don't remember if you ever posted a picture of them.... BUT.... one nearly fool proof, sure fire, tell tale way to know there is feral hog in them is if they have stripes down their body... lengthwise... ALL feral influenced hogs have the typical stripes... some more pronounced than others... and they will have longer snouts... more narrow heads......
> Even if someone has some that have been bred to domestic breeds, the piglets will almost always have some striping....They ought to have flavor... hopefully they are castrated.... wild hog (feral) will often have alot of "taint" and if intact boars after 100-150 lbs.... they will have that tell tale taste.
> 
> Hope that they will at least give you some good meat.  They are probably fatter than they would be if not being fed, and should taste milder...
> 
> Lots of people that do hog hunting for feral hogs in places like Texas and other states where they are over running everything, will eat the 100+ lb ones.... but the big boars, and even the sows, get gamey and tough....and if they are killing as many as they can on hunts, I don't think some of them even bother to gut to eat...they are a horrible nuisance and destroy acres of pasture, crop land and forest.


The processor said they we florida "piney hogs" found on the woods in the swamps,  no stripes  on them and they were cut when bought..but long snouts with thin heads, pretty much as you described...solid black swamp pigs had better taste good because he already told me the two of them won't  yield much pork.....and the pork chops will be way smaller than my fist .....darn it all, I was hoping for chops at least half the size of @Baymule WILBER...
Hog hunting here is very common, I guess catching pregnant ones and selling the piglets as something  else is common also .....so mad at myself for believing his lie and putting $900 of feed into them....what a stupid thing to do...  ....all this time I have been telling DH how great fresh pork is ......
Hopefully  they are delicious 😉


----------



## farmerjan

They will probably taste good, since they were cut.... and you might get more than you think.... didn't know that there is a black florida piney hog....   they have been getting good feed so it will definitely be better than  just plain wild ones from out in the swamps....
Well, if there is a next time make sure they are white yorkshires, or black/white belted hampshires, or hereford hogs or something.... Just look at it this way.... you still had all 3 so not like one died or "flew away" ..... could be worse.


----------



## chickens really

Molly is a beautiful girl. I’m happy that you found her. Like Sofie she is a work in progress and hopefully they learn what’s needed quickly. 💞🐩
Sorry about the hogs..😳🙄


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> one nearly fool proof, sure fire, tell tale way to know there is feral hog in them is if they have stripes down their body... lengthwise


Does that mean Mangalitsa pigs are have feral hog background? @luvmypets cute little pigs have racing stripes.


----------



## Baymule

Mangalitsa hogs are a primitive breed, hence the stripes.

Barb, I’ve eaten feral hogs, right out of the woods. Young ones make good pork. Don’t worry about the taste of yours. With the good feed they have had, they will be tasty. Ok you got took this time, but now you know better and it won’t happen again. We all have our hard earned wisdom. Think of it this way, they worked all winter tilling up your garden, eating roots and weeds. They fertilized the garden for you. You will reap rewards that are not just the meat.


----------



## bethh

B&B Happy goats said:


> This is how she divides and feeds...such a smart girl !View attachment 82706


She’s so beautiful.


----------



## bethh

B&B Happy goats said:


> We spent yesterday under tornado  watch and had some pretty severe thunderstorms  in the early evening, no internet but power held on for us
> Mid afternoon I got a text that the grandmother and the austic boy were making the four and a half hour drive here to meet their puppy I picked for him. When they arrived I met them out on the front porch with his puppy, it was instant love for the boy and the puppy, that five week old puppy started licking his face and us adults fought back tears. This young man is quiet and seldom talks, very shy and has a fear of being alone, his grandmother  has to sleep in his room at night and stay in the bathroom when he showers, the boy is 14...
> So after a few minutes  I told him to take the puppy in his arms and go for a walk out front  and talk to his puppy so they could bond a little , and we would be right here watching him....later we went to the back porch and sat , and his grandmother  said that he was having dreams of sitting in the big play box with all the puppies...the box is 8x8x4 feet high with two locks on it (another fear ) ..but he easily went in and sat down in the middle of the puppies and started a smile that wouldn't  stop, we quietly moved to the table and sat while he was enjoying himself and lots of puppy breath...after about ten minutes we could hear him talking and carrying on a conversation  with the puppies and tears started flowing for all of us adults., grandma just about sobbed as she was shocked that he opened up and was carrying on a conversation with full sentences...more tissues were being handed out and the guys went to the barn as they were tearing up also...they stayed for several hours and he fed the puppies, helped clean them up and kept on talking and talking to his new best friend " Buddy"..this puppy is Mr Chill just like his mom, a excellent PTSD dog who senses  fear, stress and immediately  comes to take it away and comfort...after over a hour with the pups he joined us and started playing with my four other dogs who were all over him like white on rice lol,  I am so impressed how my dogs responded to him, they were kind and in tune with him the entire time...then more " magic" happened, he actually went outside alone with them ( he never leaves his grandmothers sight)  we watched as he stayed where he could see us for a while, then disappeared  out front and was laughing and running and playing like a " normal" kid...OMG, tears again.....
> To say that yesterday was special is a gross understatement...  it was just magical to watch him come out of his world and start to feel secure enough to open up and communicate  his love of Buddy, to run and play alone out of sight with the dogs, ...
> This experience  has made me even more committed to placing these puppies and future litters into purposeful  homes where they are needed, where both the pup and the human can grow and each achieve their best potential.....I am humbled beyond words


That’s so amazing.  Reading this brought tears to my eyes.  How’s Buddy and his boy doing?


----------



## bethh

B&B Happy goats said:


> View attachment 82027View attachment 82028


Absolutely adorable.  Doodles?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

bethh said:


> That’s so amazing.  Reading this brought tears to my eyes.  How’s Buddy and his boy doing?


The boy and Buddy are doing wonderful,  Lilly is still adjusting to a busy household  but doing  the Lilly thing and being by the boys  side constantly


----------



## farmerjan

SOOOO glad to hear the update on Buddy and "his buddy".... so glad that it is helping this young boy achieve some potential that he might not have without the "support" the dogs can give and the interaction he has with them.  I am glad that Lilly is adjusting, it is a hard thing to have had to readjust a few times... when  you got her back after that not so good placement, I was really glad for you and her.  And I think that you had some serious thoughts before you decided to find her a new forever home.... but she will be better off in the long run to be somewhere that she is an asset to the family in companionship as she was unable to be a breeder for you.  And having her pup for some extra companionship... even though I am sure she would like a break from her kid just like we all have in the past....  No matter how much you love your kid.... even animals get tired of their off spring time to time..... And the puppy will grow up and then be more of a companion to both.  
I applaud the obviously difficult decisions you had to make....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Crazy day here lol, I had some people come to buy 17 jersey giant chickens,  as they were  stopped and ready  to turn into my driveway  all of a sudden I heard tires screeching then  BANG...OF course I was standing there and saw the whole thing, both cars are totaled, the two children under 4 years old were ok ...but the parents were both having neck issues and the man that hit them had a bloody  face and some pretty mean cuts....nobody's air bag worked !....so two fire trucks, ambulance, sheriff's  and FHP were all over the place as I was trying to calm the kids....everyone is alive, and afterwards they still wanted the darn birds, lol.....so their frame was ok to drive, loaded up the birds and off they went to drive a hour away in their busted up vehicle  to drop off the birds then go to the hospital....oh the peace of country living lol...?


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, definitely more important to drive some chickens home than get checked out. I'm sure you wouldn't hold them a couple more days.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Yeah, definitely more important to drive some chickens home than get checked out. I'm sure you wouldn't hold them a couple more days.


Bruce, to put it as nice  as I can...they were  quite lite in the Grey matter.....many generations of close breeding in that vehicle....


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully they have enough to raise the chickens! Unfortunately the nut doesn't fall far from the tree but maybe the kids hit the gene lottery and got some smarts anyway.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok guys, does this sound like a scam to you ? 
A man in Texas wants my puppy, is sending a cashiers check for the price of the puppy plus a extra $1400 for me to pay the transporter to deliver some of his daughters things and the puppy to her in Alaska....of course  I will waite till the funds CLEAR his bank, but it sure sounds strange to me....don't  understand  why he doesn't  pay the person himself...
So I just sent him a text saying (lie) that I just talked with my bank and due to so many scams, that they won't  release funds for ten businesses  days....waiting for a reply from him, my gut is telling me it a scam...


----------



## Baymule

Those light in the grey matter episodes do give you something to remember. My sister's car broke down one night, leaving us both stranded, before the days of cell phones. The only car that stopped for us was a rolling junk yard escapee with a couple and 2 small children in it. Neither parent had a full set of teeth and what they did have was on the way out. The 2 toddlers were loose in the back seat, no car seats. The couple was very kind and offered to drive us to her house, which we accepted. We didn't have any other options except for a long walk home in the dark. We gratefully crawled into the back seat, not without trepidations, and my sister gave directions. Too late, we both realized the back seat was wet. Was it rain? Was it pee from the two unconfined free range children? We didn't know. True to his word, the light in the gray matter man drove us to her house. We went in and changed our pants. LOL


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok guys, does this sound like a scam to you ?
> A man in Texas wants my puppy, is sending a cashiers check for the price of the puppy plus a extra $1400 for me to pay the transporter to deliver some of his daughters things and the puppy to her in Alaska....of course  I will waite till the funds CLEAR his bank, but it sure sounds strange to me....don't  understand  why he doesn't  pay the person himself...
> So I just sent him a text saying (lie) that I just talked with my bank and due to so many scams, that they won't  release funds for ten businesses  days....waiting for a reply from him, my gut is telling me it a scam...


SCAM. And do not participate in the latest, which is them sending you a 6 digit code and you send it back, so they can hack your device.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok guys, does this sound like a scam to you ?


Yep.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Those light in the grey matter episodes do give you something to remember. My sister's car broke down one night, leaving us both stranded, before the days of cell phones. The only car that stopped for us was a rolling junk yard escapee with a couple and 2 small children in it. Neither parent had a full set of teeth and what they did have was on the way out. The 2 toddlers were loose in the back seat, no car seats. The couple was very kind and offered to drive us to her house, which we accepted. We didn't have any other options except for a long walk home in the dark. We gratefully crawled into the back seat, not without trepidations, and my sister gave directions. Too late, we both realized the back seat was wet. Was it rain? Was it pee from the two unconfined free range children? We didn't know. True to his word, the light in the gray matter man drove us to her house. We went in and changed our pants. LOL


Lol, while catching the chickens the electrical tape hold his shoe together fell off, it was a mass of tape so big I could of tripped over it and broken a bone...so I pointed it out to him and he picked it up and slid it back onto his shoe.....why not use duct tape  lol....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> SCAM. And do not participate in the latest, which is them sending you a 6 digit code and you send it back, so they can hack your device.


Oh that code game / scam is fun...I get to text mean horrible  things to them, releasing  all kinds of stress lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well. I called his number, message said " the text subscriber you are trying to reach is not available " ...definitely  a scam...I hope the cashiers check comes so I can turn it over to the police....
I texted him and told him I know it's  a scam , so no puppy for you dude....


----------



## Mini Horses

So, were the chickens free???  Cause if you have used duct tape on shoes, can't pay for chickens.  On the other hand, insurance $ coming....and, cost of a whole bird at store to cook is pretty high!

Just saying....   😁 

You just messed up that scammers day, too!   Meanie!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> So, were the chickens free???  Cause if you have used duct tape on shoes, can't pay for chickens.  On the other hand, insurance $ coming....and, cost of a whole bird at store to cook is pretty high!
> 
> Just saying....   😁
> 
> You just messed up that scammers day, too!   Meanie!


No they paid for the chickens  lol....
Scammer deserves worse than a messed up day lol, unfortunately  what I would like to do to scammers  is against the law, and I look horrible  in a orange jumpsuit.....


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok guys, does this sound like a scam to you ?
> A man in Texas wants my puppy, is sending a cashiers check for the price of the puppy plus a extra $1400 for me to pay the transporter to deliver some of his daughters things and the puppy to her in Alaska....of course  I will waite till the funds CLEAR his bank, but it sure sounds strange to me....don't  understand  why he doesn't  pay the person himself...
> So I just sent him a text saying (lie) that I just talked with my bank and due to so many scams, that they won't  release funds for ten businesses  days....waiting for a reply from him, my gut is telling me it a scam...


Scam. Usually it takes a little while for the bank to realize the cashier's check is fake, so they give the go ahead to release the stuff being bought, then the bank gets notified it's a fake and you are out the money and the stuff. I think if they actually send a cashier's check, you can take it to the bank and have them check right away by calling the bank it was "issued" by, and confirm it's a scam before you send the stuff. 

The texted code thing I usually see for Craigslist, if you don't post often they send you a code to confirm the phone you are using is legit. Scammers don't use legit numbers so they post their scam ads, and then they try to get a sucker to send them the code CL sends by using the person's phone number. If the scammer gets the code their ad goes live. I am not aware of a scammer being able to hack your phone once you give them a code.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Scam. Usually it takes a little while for the bank to realize the cashier's check is fake, so they give the go ahead to release the stuff being bought, then the bank gets notified it's a fake and you are out the money and the stuff. I think if they actually send a cashier's check, you can take it to the bank and have them check right away by calling the bank it was "issued" by, and confirm it's a scam before you send the stuff.
> 
> The texted code thing I usually see for Craigslist, if you don't post often they send you a code to confirm the phone you are using is legit. Scammers don't use legit numbers so they post their scam ads, and then they try to get a sucker to send them the code CL sends by using the person's phone number. If the scammer gets the code their ad goes live. I am not aware of a scammer being able to hack your phone once you give them a code.


These people who scam for puppies are relentless with their stories......thank you for that useful  information , 
It was the daughter in the military who was getting the puppy in Alaska, ...he said Fort Richardson...?


----------



## Bruce

"Fort Richardson is a United States Army installation in the U.S. State of Alaska, adjacent to the city of Anchorage. In 2010, it was merged with nearby Elmendorf Air Force Base to form Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson."

Can't be too many cells up there if he thinks electrical tape is a "long term" fix. Skip the duct tape too, go with Gorilla tape!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> "Fort Richardson is a United States Army installation in the U.S. State of Alaska, adjacent to the city of Anchorage. In 2010, it was merged with nearby Elmendorf Air Force Base to form Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson."
> 
> Can't be too many cells up there if he thinks electrical tape is a "long term" fix. Skip the duct tape too, go with Gorilla tape!


Whatever cells he had were certainly  lacking a tower to connect to..... 😉


----------



## rachels.haven

A similar scam got my inlaws over an apartment.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Anyone remember  when people were honest, a man's word was enough...and a handshake sealed a deal ???
Not in this time and age anymore, THOSE were the good old days


----------



## Bruce

Nah, there have been criminals since the beginning of time.


----------



## SA Farm

Bruce said:


> Nah, there have been criminals since the beginning of time.


True, but honour was more important to people back then (or maybe there was just a higher percentage of honest people and supervised/disciplined kids?). Nowadays, you can’t even have a farm stand with the honour system without theft and vandalism 🤷‍♀️


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Finally, just as I pulled in with the groceries....made it to the barn and had to pull really hard for this little doe to come out ....


----------



## rachels.haven

Oh my goodness, that momma goat is the prettiest little thing and now you've got two of her! What a beautiful morning for you! Her poor tushy and your poor nerves, but I'm sure she's glad you were there.


----------



## Bruce

What a cutie! Are there matching spots on the other side?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I haven't  really looked, I am leaving them alone to bond and will get a better look tomorrow...had to hook up cords for the heat lamp as it's  supposed to  go to freezing temperatures  tonight....get extra bedding for rabbits and all the other animals....will try and get better pictures tomorrow....


----------



## Bruce

Freezing in Florida in April?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Freezing in Florida in April?


We only got down to 38 thankfully....weatherman was  wrong, all the freeze warnings and everyone  covering plants and preparing  their animals...just don't  know why we can get to the moon and back, but can’t  get the weather forecast  correct lol...
And to answer your question from yesterday, nope no matching spots on the baby  goats other side....but she is a. Cutie pie


----------



## Baymule

Not to pick on you, but that just makes me glad I have my sheep. This was the first lambing where I very gently pulled a lambs feet because the ewe was a FF and she was tired. My ewes have their babies and raise them without my interference. This is the first time I had bottle babies. They were cute, we love them, but I probably won’t do it again. I have never set up a heat lamp for them either and my barn is open on 3 sides. There is a small 8x8 shelter that was my first effort, they like it, so I haven’t torn it down.

Even with the 100 year record breaking cold we had with -6F temperatures, 10 inches of snow and 2 ice storms, with brand new lambs, they all did great. About all I did was to throw hay down for them to bed down in. I did work my tail off keeping water for them because everything was frozen, but that’s to be expected in that kind of extreme cold. My neighbor put up 2 heat lamps in his chicken coop and was aghast that I didn’t put up heat lamps for my lambs. I do like it that my sheep require less intensive care than goats.

All that rambling aside, the new addition is adorable and I love the spotty color. Congratulations on the lovely baby.


----------



## caprines.n.me

That is a precious baby.  Congratulations


----------



## B&B Happy goats

caprines.n.me said:


> That is a precious baby.  Congratulations


Thank you, ...today is her first day out in the sunshine, jumping and having a great time, her mom is trying to keep her close..but I think this little girl is going to  be independent  lol....


----------



## caprines.n.me

There is nothing any cuter than a new born baby goat.  Or a newborn of just about any kind.  Enjoy her.


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the cute baby goat.  Yes they are really cute when little like that.  
Glad you didn't get taken on the scam thing.... 
The ones with a "few missing brain cells" can be a real trial.... or they can be what they consider practical.....getting the chickens since they were already there.... and most have their own code of honor, and will pay cash... or in @Baymule 's case,  offered a ride and were good for their word.  Maybe not what you enjoyed, but not the worst and at least they weren't trying to rip you off or scam you, or cause you physical harm....


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> No they paid for the chickens  lol....
> Scammer deserves worse than a messed up day lol, unfortunately  what I would like to do to scammers  is against the law, and I look horrible  in a orange jumpsuit.....


Orange is the new black!


----------



## chickens really

Oh my goodness! She was born on my Birthday!   Have to name her April..❤️🐐😂😝😜


----------



## Bruce

I think she should be named "Chickens Really" in your honor!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

chickens really said:


> Orange is the new black!


Loved that series...named my goat Piper lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Four days ago I pulled a few weeds as I was walking into the house, stopped as I got some very fine hairs from the weed in my right thumb...couldn't  get them out...now my right thumb is swollen, wtist won't work enough to open a door know and whatever  it is is going into my elbow...no red lines, just swelling and very painful...have used Epsom salt soaks, anti inflammatory pills I had,...learnd my lesson...use gloves next ti mm e, or just let them grow and mow them down...one finger typing is the pits !


----------



## chickens really

B&B Happy goats said:


> Loved that series...named my goat Piper lol


Me too! It was fantastic!


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about the weeds fighting back. Danged weeds! I am sporting a splinter driven all the length of my fingernail. I got drawing salve and put it on several times a day with a bandaid to cover it for 4 or 5 days, Epsom salt soaks in hot water. It's still there, but it doesn't hurt any more. I figure it will just have to eventually grow out.


----------



## Bruce

What kind of weed was it Barb? Sounds like you had a pretty bad allergic reaction, do you have any Benadryl?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> What kind of weed was it Barb? Sounds like you had a pretty bad allergic reaction, do you have any Benadryl?


The anti inflammatory  has helped the most, ...I can't  identify  the weed other than  possibility  a nasty nettle, but I didn't  get itchy or any rash that supposedly  comes with it, so ?  Maybe  getting to be a ole fart  makes me more sensitive  to things that hadn't bothered me in the past....but I have learned  my lesson...GLOVES


----------



## messybun

B&B Happy goats said:


> The anti inflammatory  has helped the most, ...I can't  identify  the weed other than  possibility  a nasty nettle, but I didn't  get itchy or any rash that supposedly  comes with it, so ?  Maybe  getting to be a ole fart  makes me more sensitive  to things that hadn't bothered me in the past....but I have learned  my lesson...GLOVES


Gloves or a shovel! That sounds so painful! Chamomile might also help with pain and swelling.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

messybun said:


> Gloves or a shovel! That sounds so painful! Chamomile might also help with pain and swelling.


Thank you, I will try that....I think I may be on the downside  of it today...I was able to open the back door this morning  ...and that's  a huge improvement


----------



## Bruce

I had a reaction to stinging nettle once, didn't even know I'd accidentally touched it. My little finger was numb for nearly 24 hours. Yep, gloves are your friend!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good morning  all, I am one finger typing as that stupid plant reaction has caused a chain reaction...having to use my left hand to do things while the right arm was in pain reaction  caused my neck problems to pinch a nerve on the right side, so now right arm is pins and needles to my fingertips, lol...better than it was last week waking me up screaming in pain...gotta love it ,and eventually  get my neck fused..
On a much more positive note five of the new litter puppies have found their purposeful  homes, one is going to a young girl who has downs syndrome,  another to a autistic child, another to a PTSD girl , one for a young lady who was beaten and raped...and one to a retired woman who has bone issues and needs to go walking daily...I love that my goals of raising these dogs is working just as I had hoped it would, I have declined more people who are just wanting a pet, trying very hard to place as many as possible  into service homes, only five puppies to go, but the connections I have made with the community of people that are involved  with downs syndrome  and other special needs are passing the word out on my puppies, out of the ten pups in this litter, only one would do BEST in a regular family home...and she has a home to go to...
Chores are much easier with cutting down on my numbers of goats, rabbits and chickens,  ducks are sitting on another pile of eggs to hatch, and this time I will scoop them up and put them in the empty rabbit hutches until they are good enough size not to be dinner for whatever got them last time...
Guess I better stop here, my finger is starting to get numb, ya all have a fantastic week , Barb


----------



## Bruce

about your arm but  regarding the puppies and their future work with those who need them


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats of finding homes that sound like they are tailor made for the puppies.  Sorry about the reaction and the subsequent problems... seems like it is always something.  I had hoped the ankle replacement would but me some time,,,, it only made the knees much more "necessary" to do something about them... and I am really struggling some days to get by with them.... But you do what you have to do....


----------



## Baymule

I’m so sorry that you are in pain and misery. One finger typing, that’s because you are one determined lady and nothing stops you. LOL 

That’s great about the puppies. That’s what you wanted, to help people with service dogs. Awesome!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Aches and pains are expected  while aging. but putting these dogs with their best suited  purposeful  homes is the best experience  ever, makes the pains well worth it...
at least I am learning that I can do most things with my left hand...but when it comes to personal potty times...oh my , that's  when I feel like I am handicapped 🤭....☺️


----------



## Bruce

You'll be ambidextrous soon enough!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> You'll be ambidextrous soon enough!


Working on it Bruce, I can open most things now using  my left arm, carrying  with left arm, picking up puppy mess with left hand...but it still a bathroom issue that gets me, ...I guess after doing things for 69 years as a habit, that one is my biggest challenge...still    🙄


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but I bet you can teach some old dogs new tricks. I suppose it was easier for my dad, he broke his arm in 3rd grade I think. Had to learn to do stuff right handed. Exceptionally handy to be able to pound nails with either arm.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome  morning, had a fully disabled female veteran  contact me about a service dog...she is absolutely  a amazing person and we are getting together this week so she can meet the puppy she saw and immediately  fell in love with....we talked for over a hour on the phone and know we will be friends for life, ....purposeful  dogs, I love it ....and I get to meet the most appreciative  people ever,  life is good...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Yeah but I bet you can teach some old dogs new tricks. I suppose it was easier for my dad, he broke his arm in 3rd grade I think. Had to learn to do stuff right handed. Exceptionally handy to be able to pound nails with either arm.



This old dog is struggling  with the potty breaks dude...I think my left hand is laughing at me when it comes to what the right hand has always done ...it's  saying it was made for rings and things, no grunt work !


----------



## Bruce

Probably better that asking Leon to take over for your right hand


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Probably better that asking Leon to take over for your right hand


He offered, ..with a look of horror on his face...I declined,  much to his relief 🤪


----------



## chickens really

Hope you feel better soon! 😳😅😊


----------



## Baymule

chickens really said:


> Hope you feel better soon! 😳😅😊


Which end?


----------



## Mini Horses

Both ends...and the middle, too !!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Winston (labradoodle) hurded my big wether goat twice yesterday  back into his area , Leon was slow moving and Eddy the goat got out twice...Leon started chasing Eddy and I told him just open the gate, I called Winston off the porch and said " get him Winston" ..did a excellent  job moving Eddy into position and rounded his butt back in....of course  Winston got highly praised and rewarded for his performance. 
Sure wouldn't  try that with the standard poodles...just that bit of lab in Winston keeps him soft mouthed and focused on the job at task...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Picked up the world's most expensive  pork this morning...two pigs, total amount of meat was 108 pounds, total cost per pound came out at $8.32 ....butcher said they were 100 percent wild pigs and the only way they had any domestic hog in them would be by a needle injection lol..
Found the name and number of the seller, going to pay him a visit and tell him to either give me two purebred to replace them or I will post every where to let people know he is a dishonest and absolute  liar....talk about getting  porked ...lol.... 🤬


----------



## farmerjan

I'm with you on trying to make him "make good" on them.   But, it is a sad fact, that many will do things like that.  Hope there is some recourse....
Accept NOTHING with the feral stripes,  and hope that you now can better recognize the difference.... feral will have alot longer heads/snout.... for better rooting..... anything with more white will at least tell you there is more conventional breeding....


----------



## farmerjan

Another thing.... Berkshire and Hampshire also will usually contribute the white to an otherwise black pig... The belt on the hamps is DOMINANT.... I have had hamps crossed with durocs, tamworths, spotted hogs.... and the belt will show up... sometimes a partial belt, but it will show up. Had some of the prettiest red white belted pigs out of the hamp duroc crosses.    Berks will pass the white feet to most all crosses also.... The dish face of the berks are also more dominant....  
Hope this is some help.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> I'm with you on trying to make him "make good" on them.   But, it is a sad fact, that many will do things like that.  Hope there is some recourse....
> Accept NOTHING with the feral stripes,  and hope that you now can better recognize the difference.... feral will have alot longer heads/snout.... for better rooting..... anything with more white will at least tell you there is more conventional breeding....


He has a business selling all kinds of farm animals...even if I receive nonthing "physical" from him , be it two decent piglets or money ( like that's  going to happen lol) ...I want to look that man in the eyes and tell him what I think of him  and his lies, and I will tag every ad I see him post animals for sale..
I think being lied to makes me more upset than the whole experience  of the time and cost of everything....
It's  not that I haven't  raised pigs before and eaten them or sold them, ..I just detest someone who is dishonest and  lies while looking right at me.......


----------



## Baymule

Go Winston! What a good boy! I know that makes you proud. 

Pigs-yes blast every ad he puts up. Give him the opportunity to make good on screwing you over on the pigs, if he doesn't, ruin his business.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Go Winston! What a good boy! I know that makes you proud.
> 
> Pigs-yes blast every ad he puts up. Give him the opportunity to make good on screwing you over on the pigs, if he doesn't, ruin his business.


No problem..if his lies don't  ruin his business, then my truth certainly  will


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ate some of my expensive pork chops last night, I had to laugh remembering  the size of @ Baymule wilbers chops...mine were smaller than the palm of my hand, Way smaller, we each had two, but three would of been better lol...taste was good, not great...lesson learned..
Off to the dr. Today for the neck and arm issue, then she will schedule  the appointment  with the neurosurgeon  that I went to last year that said I needed plates to fuse my neck...should of listened and done it then...but being my stubborn  self, here I am...at least now I am totally  convinced it needs to be done...
Only three puppies are not spoken for, and they are just six weeks old...the last three are only going to go as service dogs...I have said no to more people that want them as family pets,  I have realized  that Winston  is the gene carrier that has made this litter extra special, his and Lilly's  litter was good, but this litter with Jazz is outstanding....met the disabled veteran  lady yesterday,  it was like meeting up with a old friend   
I have lots more to say but darn one finger pecking is killing my neck and arm...later all, have a great weekend


----------



## Baymule

Word will get around that you have exceptional dogs and you aren’t ripping people’s heads off, priceways. There will come a day when you have a waiting list.

Sorry for your health woes. Sounds like you are headed for surgery and it won’t be any fun. 

Isn’t home grown pork delicious? Snicker snicker....... I’m ducking my head dodging that swing you just took at me. LOL LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Word will get around that you have exceptional dogs and you aren’t ripping people’s heads off, priceways. There will come a day when you have a waiting list.
> 
> Sorry for your health woes. Sounds like you are headed for surgery and it won’t be any fun.
> 
> Isn’t home grown pork delicious? Snicker snicker....... I’m ducking my head dodging that swing you just took at me. LOL LOL


I'd try for the swing woman, but that monster pain shot has me drooling like a blubbering fool  
She said drive straight  home...and I did, will pick up the meds in the morning,  and hopefully  can hear on the phone when the surgeons office  calls to start this neck surgery  adventure...getting old ain't  for wimps...but Wilbers pork chops sure would of been better than my teeny tiny hint of pork chops!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just went to the Dr on Friday  and got a call this afternoon  that I am to see the neurosurgeon  tomorrow  afternoon ...well that sure was fast !  Probably is a good thing as my pecking finger that I  try and  type with shakes and twitchs so darn much , I can hardly do anything  lol ....I have five family's that are driving here from  hours to days to get  their pups and I am not missing  that special day for anything.....those are five of the pups that are going to three Austic children, one PTSD,  and one downs  syndrome  family..and two  more are pet homes, not missing  May 10th and 11th for anything  (other than my own death )..I am sure the three testing's that I have to do can be scheduled  around those dates....
Really want to say hello to everybody,  and I miss not being able to comment on others journals other than hitting the emoj thing to say I'm  here  ( or if something  really makes me upset)....one of the three meds prescribed  is oxycodone...I hate taking any medication especially  something  so addictive,  so it is used only when pain is unbearable...certainly  am not going  to become a drug addicted  senior citizen   🤪  lol,...I wonder if I will be told I HAVE to have the covid vaccine  in order to have the surgery...don't  want that either and definitely  don't  want to be told it is mandatory....heck  I am more concerned  about that scenario  than having neck surgery 🤬.. other than these little bumps along the way, all chickens, ducks, rabbits, goats, everything is going well and doing fine 🤗...
I just realized  it has taken me 35 minutes to peck this out with my right finger ...better go before I wear it out, lol....there could be a joke here...but ya get it 
Ya all have a fantastic  week, miss communication  with everyone,   Barb


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats .... so sorry that you are dealing with the pain... but believe me I get it... if only the oxy would dull mine I would take it but I may as well eat m&m's  for all I get from it.  Way too much tolerance to pain, and drugs.....
I know that you will get the tests scheduled around the puppy pick up days. 

My knees are scheduled for late Oct.  They told me that I would PROBABLY have to have a c-test before going in the hospital... but not required to have vaccine... and that who knows what the rules will be by then.  I told them that I would NOT get vaccinated.... Dr had asked in Jan at the first appt if I was concerned about the covid virus and I said NO,  that most all of us had had it and been exposed and I was not going to risk my healthy immune system for a "vaccine" that  was not going to PREVENT it.  He said okay... and went to the next question/comment.  I would think that in Fl with your governor being somewhat sensible about the whole thing, that it would not be made mandatory.  

Glad to see your thumbs up so we know you are still piddlin' along....  to you....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I Feel for you Jan,...if this oxycodone  didn't  at least numb some of your your pain... than bless your heart ,.... your my hero  for putting up with excruciating  pain for has long as you have .."knowing " you and how you have been so busy and still using  your knees  ,....I wouldn't  be one bit surprised  to hear that had your surgery...and  got right up and walked all the way home


----------



## farmerjan

All the prescrip pain stuff does is make me light headed and nauseous.... goes right past the pain part.....Tramadol will help for about an hour... taken on a FULL stomach or I get very queasy.....and it only takes it down a notch or 2.... I take 800 mg of ibuprofen about an hour before, and then will take a tram about 2 hours later to get through the 500+ cow herd... and the same for the couple that I am going to be in the barn for more than 3 hours... but if I don't eat before... I am really sick to the stomach.  Try to never take any of them on an empty stomach....but then I go days without taking any because why bother if I don't get much or any relief.   Been taking the IB some to try to keep it down to a dull roar, here the last few days.  

Called DS because he was supposed to maybe go get the dog and I said I would go feed the 2 cows... he said he didn't go...said that it would be great if I fed the cows, but that he would be there in a little bit... and I said I was already there after feeding the horse.  The other horse went home on Sunday so just the old mare now.   He said he went to the stockyard we were going to on Monday's, because the buyer he works with got him a couple more 550 wt bulls for a good price. 
So, I was there, jim came in with the truck and said he found a couple of pieces of 3/4 " plywood that DS had up at his barn that should work....then he went over to do something at the equipment shed;  then DS came in he said that he and jim were coming up to the house tomorrow (Tuesday) eve to put down the plywood and move the 2 freezers.... I said well, I got the plywood sheets in there and moved the 2 bags of concrete mix... one is hard as a rock and the other the bag broke so it is in a feed sack;   That I would not be there cuz I had to test Tuesday aft....And that I was getting the stuff moved on Thursday.... and he said "I know, I have been promising you and haven't gotten to it.... I was going to pay your rent for the next month because I told GF that I should have gotten it done" ...then asked who was doing it and I told him and he said that I needed to make sure I was here when they did it because he is not a trustworthy person.... and I didn't bother to say, well if you had done what you said I wouldn't have had to find someone else to do it.... .  So I will leave a note for landlord, that I will be mostly out but will be doing the cleaning and stuff next week.... will leave him a ck for 1/2 month's rent and DS can pay that.  Done asking....
Plus, I will be gone on Saturday to the poultry swap.... and.... have my checkup in NC on next Tuesday.... for the ankle.....So, I will be gone all day a couple of days....

By then it was getting late, so I changed plans, came back here to the house.  Had a few things on the stairs to go up into the attic, so got them up there, and put the sample bottles in the racks for tomorrow's herd.  Got the cooler  chests in the car to take down the hill since I have to leave by 6:45  to be in PT by 7:30..... this way he can put the meat in the freezer in the cooler chest, bring both freezers up and then just put the meat back in the freezer as soon as he plugs it in here tomorrow eve while I am gone.  I have the stuff for Goodwill in the car, and will go by with that in the morning after PT so it is out of the car.  
I have to go by the other farm that I pick up the couple of samples, after I go to Goodwill, on my way home, and will get a 2 gal bucket of milk for me at the same time I get his samples and info.  We run his couple of registered cows through with the herd I am going to test tomorrow... and this way if I get it on the way home from PT and Goodwill, I can get my milk in the fridge & not have to deal with a cooler chest and milk going to test....
Then load meters and hoses after I get back here.  
Already made my list so I don't forget to do it all in order.....

Also got confirmation call from guy to be at house at 10 on Thursday morning....   SOOOO..... if DS gets the 2 freezers moved tomorrow, then I have Wed to get the food out of the other 2 and cleaned out/wash/wiped  and then maybe they can move them on Thursday ??????  So all the freezers will be here and then I can con DS into helping with whatever all small stuff that is left... like the  bigger fish tanks....... since he is feeling guilty, I will play on it.....
That will give me Thursday eve to get the bed made up, and stuff like that.... and Friday to get a little "oriented"  before going to the swap on Saturday.... I am not compromising or giving up those plans....

MAYBE it is all going to finally happen?????


----------



## farmerjan

There's not much meat in the one freezer, just what wouldn't fit here since I have all his ham steaks and bacon still.  He can take home what he wants but if the freezer gets moved and plugged in then it's not a big deal to just bring that up and stick it back in.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We are home...drove a hour and a half to Gainsville for the appointment  with the neurosurgeon...only to be told we were sent to the wrong Simed location by my PC drs staff...they gave us the other address to go to , went  to check in and their wasn't  any appointment  for me,  I now am to go back May 27th  for my real appointment......
I bet you know I called my PC office and got disconnected  twice, and twice more I got a recording that they were busy and on another line....I will make a better impression  on them tomorrow morning when I walk in in person to get this straightened  out,  plus I wasn't  refunded my $45.00 co pay.....and they should of taken new x rays and been sent ahead.....now to deal with the pill issue as I cannot  take these pain pills till May .....Somebody please send me more duct tape, I am going to need more to try and fix this stupidity at MY primary  care Dr.s office ...
Gotta laugh at this , if only to keep my own sanity    .....and I'm supposed to trust them  with my health care ...I confirmed my appointment  last night via the link they sent....and it came back with a email statement  saying it was confirmed....
Gosh ....🤔


----------



## Baymule

You gotta be kidding me. In the meantime, you suffer in pain and misery. I'd like to be a fly on the wall when you walk in that office to tell them of their mess up.


----------



## farmerjan

Boy oh boy,,,,,, No words..... and they would probably call the cops on me if I went through that because I would be less than civil..... They would have seen me somewhere that day.... 
I am so sorry.... and yeah, I would have second thoughts about them as primary care..... I have to go to the primary care before I go to the knee dr appt in Sept.... since the one I was seeing has left, I am NOT happy at all.... looking for another primary cars since I don't like one dr there,   and do not want to get shuttled to him.... to have the days of when you went to a dr they were your dr from birth to old age/death.... seems like they change around about as often as I change underwear and socks.....


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Accept NOTHING with the feral stripes


Unless it is a pair of @luvmypets Magnalistas !



B&B Happy goats said:


> not missing May 10th and 11th for anything (other than my own death )


Somehow I bet you could even pull that off.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just got home from my PC drs  ...it just so happened  that the regional  boss was there ...never raised my voice or got nasty, but INSISTED  I  would only have my conversation  with her....and I did...ended up the entire staff was stopped and was told by her then myself of this huge blunder...end result ...? ..they made a appointment  for me for Monday to see my PC, get the meds I need, new xrays Monday, setting me up with pain management  and are using yesterday's  non visit payment as a credit towards my co pays on monday....I suppose  my starting the conversation  with the "big cheese" with " ..I come to this office  trusting you with my health  care,.. now convince me why I should " , may of got her attention  lol, because she was on  it like a rat on cheese.... 
Last night was about the worst pain yet...at 3am I was on the back porch naked trying to get the heat out of the pain  in front of the fan lol...ate my pain pills and the other meds and got back to bed around 4am....sure am glad that goat noise neighbor wasn't  outside to see it all...fortunately  ( and I don't  mean to sound cruel)..he is finally living his last days from his long horrible  dealing with cancer, he may be a nasty neighbor,...but  I sure don't  wish what he has gone through  on anyone...
...IF he had seen me flailing  around naked   he probably  would  of had his last heart attack and died before the cancer gets him....not that I would feel responsible,  ...but I don't  like him and will go to his wake only for his poor wife's  sake ( and to be positive he  is really, finally and absolutely  gone)  ...I don't  like him because he has grabbed my backside twice, I told him if he EVER touched me again he would be sorry...well he did it again last fall, and I grabbed him by the " nads" with all the grip  that I had ..and danced with him....much to my satisfaction,  it never happened  again 🤔...
out here in this part of the country I have realized I need to "speak" so men understand, so if anyone's  offended by my actions.....it's  like my dad always  said " sometimes  ya gotta grab the bull by the horn"   🤗 ...knowing that the horn would of sent the wrong impression  to his warped mind, I went for the attention getters  and got it ..
Ya all have a wonderful  week


----------



## Baymule

Dear Lord, girl I love you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Dear Lord, girl I love you!


Back at you my twisted sista...


----------



## Mini Horses

You all OK?   No posts for a while.....miss you


----------



## farmerjan

She had an appt with that special dr.... neurosurgeon? .... and an MRI and some other stuff on the 25th or 27th or something....said in a message to me on the UTI that she was having a horrible time trying to type with the braces on her hands/wrists and wearing a neck support so cannot bend it very well... Hoping we hear what the doctor visit says.....


----------



## rachels.haven

I think typing for her is hard right now. I believe she does read though. She may pop in someday when they get it under control, which I hope is soon. Good luck, Barbara.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I hope all is going as well as it can!   Just thinking about her....now I'll be thinking, I hope you are better!  Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Ridgetop

What abut one of those attachments to the computer that you talk into and it will type your message?  That might work for her.


----------



## Baymule

Hey Barb, I see your smiley face “like” and I know you are reading, just not answering. I just want you to know that I love you and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe Leon can type for you Barb 🙂


----------



## Baymule

I hope the plan gives you some relief. You are too good of a person to have all this pain and misery.


----------



## Bruce

Well now you've got me curious, I didn't see the post before it was removed.


----------



## chickens really

Hello Barb! Chat with you soon..😊


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope you are ok.  Miss you!


----------



## Bruce

I just got my computer back (after a month!) and my calendar says I missed Barb's birthday last Saturday 

Happy belated birthday Barb!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I just got my computer back (after a month!) and my calendar says I missed Barb's birthday last Saturday
> 
> Happy belated birthday Barb!


Thank  you Bruce


----------



## Bruce

I tried to send you a text, it won't go. Had the same problem sending "who wants eggs this week" to my 5 customers. Lousy cell reception here. At least I can type with 8 fingers and 2 thumbs now!!


----------



## Ridgetop

I am having trouble sending photos from my phone to my email address.  Just happening in last week!  My computer is plugged into ethernet so?  My phone can send pix to other computers.


----------



## farmerjan

I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't more of the hacking/ransomware/getting into things that is messing alot of this up....


----------



## Ridgetop

DS1 helped me to set up the phone to download all photos into computer - 2072 photos!!!  
Since it would not download all at once, I will be doing more tomorrow, then sorting and deleting the duplicates.  I should download every week and sort at that time.  Now it will take forever.


----------



## Ridgetop

Down to 1000 photos now!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Day four, no major pain and hands are not shaking, still have numbness on both hands from middle fingers to pinki but will happily live with it without complaints...15th MRI and nerve conduction  testing, neurosurgeon  on the 24th...
Been busy with the four legged fur kids, training and playing..Winston  decided this morning to eat a three month old chicken that came into the dog area, I wasn't  pleased with that but stupid chicken should of remained in his large chicken area ( at least it wasn't  a hen) ...not much happening  here other than we finally have gotten some rain, not enough, but will take what we can get.
Hope everyone  has a great week, stay healthy all , Barb


----------



## Baymule

No major pain is good! Big hugs.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss Barb,

I have just now caught up on your journal after being off the forum for 5 months!

I don't if it is true or not, but I have heard that there is a Chinese curse which says, "May you live in interesting times!"  You have certainly lived in interesting times since mid-January!  First, your neighbor had all of those farm animals which you had to deal with.  Like the miracle worker that you are, you came through and got all of that taken care of.

Second, you shared all of the heart warming stories of the people you are helping by placing the service animals with those with special needs.  Those stories caused a big lump in my throat for all the good that you do.  

Then, you started having trouble due to a weed infecting your thumb, which has now led to all of the pain issues, and now surgery issues.  Bless your heart!  Yet you have kept your wicked sense of humor!  I am in awe.

Senile Texas Aggie

ETA: Belated happy birthday!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss Barb,
> 
> I have just now caught up on your journal after being off the forum for 5 months!
> 
> I don't if it is true or not, but I have heard that there is a Chinese curse which says, "May you live in interesting times!"  You have certainly lived in interesting times since mid-January!  First, your neighbor had all of those farm animals which you had to deal with.  Like the miracle worker that you are, you came through and got all of that taken care of.
> 
> Second, you shared all of the heart warming stories of the people you are helping by placing the service animals with those with special needs.  Those stories caused a big lump in my throat for all the good that you do.
> 
> Then, you started having trouble due to a weed infecting your thumb, which has now led to all of the pain issues, and now surgery issues.  Bless your heart!  Yet you have kept your wicked sense of humor!  I am in awe.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie
> 
> ETA: Belated happy birthday!




STA my friend,  you were missed here,... us ole farts can't  disappear  like that ...way to scary...
The dog journey  continues, I have my two labradoodles  and four AKC standard poodles as my best friends and working partners..." GOOD GOLLY MS MOLLIE" and "VINCENT DE MILO" , AKA Mollie and Milo, just had six beautiful  standard poodle puppies on the 7th, five females and one male, most were already spoken for ,   and I have a lovely  waiting list for my next breeding of labradoodles....but I am taking a break during the surgery  time, this current litter is the end until I am back up and running full tilt boogie again 🙃


----------



## rachels.haven

Hey, price of lumber is supposed to start falling soon...supposedly. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Regarding lumber prices:


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Regarding lumber prices:


That figures, got all my 2x4'  AKA sticks of gold ,already  up..but I am taking the waste ( small peices) and keeping them for a rainy day.?maybe I can glue them together and use them for something ?


----------



## Baymule

Lumber needs to come down, prices have gotten to the stupid level. Good news!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

The sticks of gold are up, tommrow we ( BIL and I) pick up the exterior sheets of silver ( metal siding panels) ...this is going to be one expensive dog lounge lol, ac, heat, ...but if I sold the place it adds value having that bonus room 14 x 16


----------



## Ridgetop

Just be careful not to hurt yourself!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ridgetop said:


> Just be careful not to hurt yourself!


He doesn't  let me carry anything...it's  my pocketbook  that will be in pain with the prices ...lol


----------



## Ridgetop

Not sure which hurts worse sometimes!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well ...there is no metal roofing or siding panels  within 100 miles of here, nobody  knows if they can get any due to this mess with construction  materials. The metal for my room was ordered two weeks ago and they sold mine to another customer..WTH ? SO tommrow  BIL  and I will go pay premium  money for PT T1 11....I know darn well as soon as this room is done the prices will drop lol....Murphys  law ..ughhhh


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

B&B Happy goats said:


> I know darn well as soon as this room is done the prices will drop


Well hurry and get it done so I can start mine with those lower priced materials!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

B&B Happy goats said:


> The metal for my room was ordered two weeks ago and they sold mine to another customer..


This is bad business practice as well as a jerk move. If you already paid for it, it belongs to you and they need to replace it even if it costs them more. Let them know you are going to leave them a review about this and see if they become a little more helpful. That really sucks they screwed up your build timeline.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> This is bad business practice as well as a jerk move. If you already paid for it, it belongs to you and they need to replace it even if it costs them more. Let them know you are going to leave them a review about this and see if they become a little more helpful. That really sucks they screwed up your build timeline.



My BIL has a account there and he ordered it, nonthing was put down on it as far as money on my end so I can understand  their viewpoint...BIL SHOULD of made better arrangements  to better secure the materials .?what can I say...family ughhh


----------



## B&B Happy goats

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Well hurry and get it done so I can start mine with those lower priced materials!



lol, I sure will work on it for you....right now this room is needed YESTERDAY, lol


----------



## Ridgetop

AAAARGH!!!                       Stupid Covid!  

Got a customer notice from a sheep equipment manufacturer that due to the cost and shortage of metal they have to raise prices 10%!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ridgetop said:


> AAAARGH!!!                       Stupid Covid!
> 
> Got a customer notice from a sheep equipment manufacturer that due to the cost and shortage of metal they have to raise prices 10%!



Feel blessed that it's  only ten percent,....NO metal here at all and I just got a "bargain " paying $45 per 4x8 PT111...eight sheets and two windows  ( windows were a deal though, double pane insulated at $150 each, 2 windows) $700 because I paid cash....I am about out of my mind at the current costs of everything...just plain ole STUPID..Cyber attacks on everything raising costs, greed and I will keep my mouth shut on the  insanity of our current government ..lord if it's  time for me to leave this insanity, please take me now.....


----------



## Baymule

No it’s not time for you to leave this insanity. We need you around to keep us laughing at it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Back from neurosurgeon  appointment...he said my condition was so bad that there is no fix other than fusing my entire neck, which would result in zero movement  of neck and head...left elbow has a pinched nerve that will get fixed and right wrist will get carpal  tunnel  surgery 
, so both arms and hands will be working better....but the neck issue lol, certainly  not having it completely  fused..but he told me in four to five years ( as soon as the FDA approves it)  they have replacements for all those joints and disc ' for my neck, which I will wait for....But I had to ask him why in the heck  they are trying to force a Flippin vaccine on everyone that hasn't  been PROVEN to be safe, but we cannot  get spare parts to replace what I need in my neck..his answer was "I know, ..right" .....crazy a$$ times we live in...

( forgot to mention  my spinal  cord is not  impeded  at all ).... yippee


----------



## rachels.haven

Dang! That's a post of mixed feelings. I wish you could go on a vacation to a country that will do the procedure for you. On the other hand, you're going to get some things fixed! And at least they sound like routine things so hopefully they go well.


----------



## Baymule

If you get the neck fused, that will eliminate the pain, right? Can you do that now and then do the vertebrae and disc replacement? Or does it have to be in-operated on neck to do the vertebrae replacement? And does he use the robotic surgery for joint replacement?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> If you get the neck fused, that will eliminate the pain, right? Can you do that now and then do the vertebrae and disc replacement? Or does it have to be in-operated on neck to do the vertebrae replacement? And does he use the robotic surgery for joint replacement?



The neck fusion would eliminate  pain but it has a 60 % fail rate at my age, and if fused you can't  do the replacement  when approved...plus IF I did the fusion you can not look down to see where your stepping, drive a. 
Car and on and on....I will deal with the pain in the neck until it  is unbearable,  ( he said at that point I could have nerves "burned " , another option that can create more problems...)  I am just happy to get my hands working and hopefully  gain some strength back in them and stop the shaking.... going to go to pain management  and see about other options to mange the neck pain, sure can hurt to explore other alternatives....absolutely  do not like pain pills they make me feel wonky and sick to my stomach....maybe acupuncture  ???


----------



## Baymule

Any idea what caused the neck problem?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Any idea what caused the neck problem?



Age, work lifting  people,  and life...degenerative  osteoarthritis  created  bone spurs  thus  pinching nerves.....OLD AGE LOL ain't  for wimps....I will  have the option (when I can't  stand it , to have nerves " burned")  
it's  just simply another adventure on life's  path, got to  learn to live with it , and keep on keeping  on 😆


----------



## Mini Horses

Does anything else help?  Like neck brace at night, etc?  Heat?  NSAIDs?   Anything that may get you through until replacement parts are in stock?      turmeric?   Nothing will totally stop this but, maybe dull it?    The elbow and wrist fixes may actually help the neck seem better.....less places hurting at once.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Does anything else help?  Like neck brace at night, etc?  Heat?  NSAIDs?   Anything that may get you through until replacement parts are in stock?      turmeric?   Nothing will totally stop this but, maybe dull it?    The elbow and wrist fixes may actually help the neck seem better.....less places hurting at once.


I use the soft collar neck brace often during the day to "rest" my neck, have been taking turmeric and am on anti inflainflamation (NSAIDs) and muscle  relaxers...can't  use the NSAIDs forever but, definitely  getting both hands and arm use back will certainly  be a game changer that I am looking forward to...


----------



## farmerjan

So glad to hear that there are some options available now for the hands and arm.... future for the neck hopefully.  

I get it on the fusion.  That is why I spent 5 years and multiple dr consultation appts on the ankle because they all kept saying fuse and I knew once that was done, there were no changing the results.... that is why I held out and am SOOO GLAD that I did, and found the dr at Duke to do the ankle replacement.... it has worked out very very well.... and why I am doing both knees this fall..... 
You do what you can, and try to deal with the other pain until there is a better solution.... MY THOUGHTS are with you on this....Keep the faith for a better solution like I did for 5 years with the ankle....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> So glad to hear that there are some options available now for the hands and arm.... future for the neck hopefully.
> 
> I get it on the fusion.  That is why I spent 5 years and multiple dr consultation appts on the ankle because they all kept saying fuse and I knew once that was done, there were no changing the results.... that is why I held out and am SOOO GLAD that I did, and found the dr at Duke to do the ankle replacement.... it has worked out very very well.... and why I am doing both knees this fall.....
> You do what you can, and try to deal with the other pain until there is a better solution.... MY THOUGHTS are with you on this....Keep the faith for a better solution like I did for 5 years with the ankle....


Thank you Jan for the encouragement,  I will definitely be investigating  options . Just .like you searched and waited to find the surgeon  who said he could do your ankle .
I hope things have gone smoothly  with your trip and family gathering  for your mom's  service,..and your dad is holding  up well...my thoughts are with you and your loved ones ❤


----------



## Baymule

You need cell salts. I had bone Spurs on my heel. Could barely walk, it hurt so bad. I did research in homeopathy and came up with Calc Fluor, a cell salt. 





__





						Bone Spurs Found A Treatment/Cure
					

I developed a bone spur on my heel. It got worse and worse, it hurt so bad I could barely walk sometimes. The throbbing pain even woke me up at night. I am not one to take medications unless I am in extremely bad shape and even then, only for a short time. So I googled "bone spur heel...



					www.sufficientself.com
				




It’s worth a try, it’s cheap, what do you have to lose?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> You need cell salts. I had bone Spurs on my heel. Could barely walk, it hurt so bad. I did research in homeopathy and came up with Calc Fluor, a cell salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone Spurs Found A Treatment/Cure
> 
> 
> I developed a bone spur on my heel. It got worse and worse, it hurt so bad I could barely walk sometimes. The throbbing pain even woke me up at night. I am not one to take medications unless I am in extremely bad shape and even then, only for a short time. So I googled "bone spur heel...
> 
> 
> 
> www.sufficientself.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s worth a try, it’s cheap, what do you have to lose?


I have been taking  one per day...how much do I need to take?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry about the double pictures, ...it's  early 😆


----------



## Baymule

I took 4 tablets under the tongue, 3 times a day. In 3 days, the pain was less. It dissolved the bone spurs over several months. Our bodies need calcium, but the right kind of calcium. The wrong kind results in calcium build up in the wrong places. The right kind redistributes calcium and flushes away the excess. 

Get the Bio Plasma too as it contains the 12 cell salts. Do a search on the site for cell salts and read about each one. If it describes what you are experiencing, order some. But definately take the Bio Plasma along with the Calc Fluor. It might help your overall condition.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

S





Baymule said:


> I took 4 tablets under the tongue, 3 times a day. In 3 days, the pain was less. It dissolved the bone spurs over several months. Our bodies need calcium, but the right kind of calcium. The wrong kind results in calcium build up in the wrong places. The right kind redistributes calcium and flushes away the excess.
> 
> Get the Bio Plasma too as it contains the 12 cell salts. Do a search on the site for cell salts and read about each one. If it describes what you are experiencing, order some. But definately take the Bio Plasma along with the Calc Fluor. It might help your overall condition.


Sure will give it a try, THANK YOU


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Age, work lifting  people,  and life...degenerative  osteoarthritis  created  bone spurs  thus  pinching nerves.....OLD AGE LOL ain't  for wimps....I will  have the option (when I can't  stand it , to have nerves " burned")
> it's  just simply another adventure on life's  path, got to  learn to live with it , and keep on keeping  on 😆



Miss B&B Happy goats,

You so much amaze me.  You have so many problems you have faced in your life already, and now you are facing many more, and yet you are able to laugh about it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss B&B Happy goats,
> 
> You so much amaze me.  You have so many problems you have faced in your life already, and now you are facing many more, and yet you are able to laugh about it.


STA, I love you, ....I don't  look at it as a problem , as I have seen many people with real health issues so in comparison  mine are minor...it's  just another aging  challenge to overcome...you work and play hard it will catch up with you, ...challenges  are a motivation for me to keep on going till "the fat lady sings", and considering I can't  hear in one ear, and can shut my hearing aide to silence, I will never hear her coming for me anyway lol...t's  all good my friend,  " when life gives you lemons..make lemonade "...I have a 55 gallon barrel  full, want some ? Lol, send me your address please, .. love Barb


----------



## Baymule

Might as well laugh about it, if you whine, complain and moan all the time, people avoid you like the plague. Plus it makes you feel worse. 

My Daddy had bone cancer, was bedridden the last year of his life, in excruciating pain. He was so upbeat, cheerful and downright funny, that he had a steady stream of visitors. People from church came to cheer him up, instead he cheered THEM up! What a marvelous example he was.


----------



## Mike CHS

I thought about you this morning when I was heading out so I grabbed the camera to be able to give you a smile.


----------



## farmerjan

Funny, @Mike CHS as I was thinking of Barb just yesterday since she does not post as much with the eyes/writing/other difficulties right now.....Love the picture of Mel.....

Hope things are going along a little better ??????


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you for the Mel picture, it did make me smile and I sure do appreciate  it ....
Jan , you are correct , the right hand is fighting  with my left for  my attention,  so I have put them both in time out braces lol, got a eye appointment  scheduled  for this month and a hand appointment , got to get things repaired so I can hurry up and get back to my old self and life ASAP , ...Thank you both, pretty much a lurker lol, not by choice but will be back soon, love Barb


----------



## farmerjan

Lurking is fine... we can see that you are "around" and a short post like this is all we need to know you are still hanging in there.  Sure hope that you can get some progress with drs and getting something fixed/repaired.... 
I get that, am waiting somewhat impatiently for the knees now.  
Saw a guy and his wife the other day...he used to milk on one farm I tested.  He said that he thought it was me, but that I was walking so much better than he remembered, not limping so much.  I haven't seen him in nearly 4 years? since he left that farm..... I told him about the ankle replacement, got him up on the latest "farm gossip" and then we went our separate ways.  It made me feel like it was an accomplishment that he saw a difference in my walking... even though the knees hurt, the ankle replacement has definitely helped overall.


----------



## Baymule

Both of you have your challenges and both of you will overcome them and get on with living.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Both of you have your challenges and both of you will overcome them and get on with living.


Lol, yesterday I put on latex gloves then my hand braces...got some caulking done in the dog lounge...still living  and doing what I can here...fighting palmetto bugs that want to get out of all the rain we have been having...they are loosing thankfully.....
SCORE...got a appointment  set this morning  with hand doctor for Thurday afternoon !


----------



## Baymule

As active as you are, with all the interests you have, you NEED your hands! Hope you can get them fixed soon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I made SIX calls yesterday before my hand appointment to make sure they had gotten the test results...had to cancel yesterday's  appointment as they hadn't  been sent yet so it was rescheduled  for 2: 00 today, we drove 50 minutes  one way to get there today, only to find out that the person who assured me that she sent them at 4:30 yesterday did  NOT send them...absolutely  a wasted trip...will be having a up close and personal talk with them on Monday , beyond pissed at Simed medical group !  This is the second time they have done something this stupid...and they are the only place to go near us for medical care, sure hope that regional manager is around Monday when I go in for my "talk"....another proof that ya can't  fix STUPID !


----------



## farmerjan

OMG.... I would be beyond PI$$ED OFF at this point..... so sorry.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I





farmerjan said:


> OMG.... I would be beyond PI$$ED OFF at this point..... so sorry.....


 Am beyond words that I can say in public Jan, simply infuriated.


----------



## Mini Horses

I would be beyond furious, also!  Glad you could get to hand doctor so quickly.


----------



## Baymule

Once is annoying, but forgivable. But TWICE? After repeated phone calls? Nope! I think I’d ask for gas money!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> I would be beyond furious, also!  Glad you could get to hand doctor so quickly.


Mini...I never got to see the Doctor, as they didn't  have my test results sent to them...so Monday I will go see my PC Dr. And get a referral  to someone else, till then I am still waiting to see someone to treat the hands issue...so frustrating  ...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Once is annoying, but forgivable. But TWICE? After repeated phone calls? Nope! I think I’d ask for gas money!


Nope no gas money  lol,  will just find a different doctor who is more " hands on" with his staff and running his practice..


----------



## farmerjan

Any news @B&B Happy goats  on the doctor situation????


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Any news @B&B Happy goats  on the doctor situation????


Oh yes, progress is being made...I have gone to the pain management  person and am now on Cymbalta  and Lyrica for nerve pain as I won't  take the opioids that were offered. Have four nerve blocks being done next month as a test to see if I get any relief, if I do then they will schedule  nerve ablation  in those areas ( lower back, neck, shoulders and arms) it is being done by my neurosurgeon.  Also have a MRI scheduled  for my back coming up.
Also just went to PT for my balance issue and love them...they listened  to me !  Found out that the balance issue is due to my vision and loss of hearing affecting my brain response, so I will be going three times a week to work on that.
Also got my eyes checked again, left eye cataract  needs to be done in six month... BUT because I got the macula hole after the last cataract surgery,  I am prone to it happening in the left eye that currently  needs to be done....I wouldn't  be able to drive if that happens as I would be legally  blind, so I have bargained with him to put it off until next year unless it becomes worse.
I'm  sure I have missed a few items lol...like the carpal tunnel  surgery  that will be done on my right wrist and something that they are going to do to the right elbow  for that pinched nerve..
Still taking the anti inflammatory  meds and muscle  relaxers, got a tens unit coming in the mail, still in hand braces and wear neck collar at times.
So it's  been keeping me pretty busy with appointments,  along with six dogs and five puppies,  Dh feeds the rabbits and chickens,  vacumes and folds the puppy towels for me, also has picked up on doing the outside things that need to be done.
When I went for my appointment  with my PC Dr. She kept me waiting for a hour and a half, she took three patients that were booked after me  first, lord was I mad, ...as I stood outside my waiting room, she gowned up and was going outside to test a covid patient...I spoke quite loud and said " what in the heck are you doing"....when she got to me I let her have it, it wasn't  pretty...my appointments  are now scheduled  either as first patient  in the morning or right after lunch...no more waiting  ( the staff agreed  with me and said she is one hot mess with seeing patients in order)..
The dog lounge STILL isn't  finished, BIL hurt his back...so I hired the guys from the hundred acre farm that bought my goats..they are general contractors and have had to take apart everything that BIL messed up and redo it...costing me way too much money for this room..but it is very much needed,..so aside from all the medical stuff, things are moving along well...
I started pecking this out last night, one finger wonder I tell you !...gotta go, puppies are calling me and my pecker is starting to hurt (FINGER) LOL...YA all have a great week, ...I will continue to lurk some...and make more lemonade lol
Please excuse any mistakes I have made in trying to communicate with you, .I feel like a Graduate of Midvale school for the " gifted" .....even got the coffer mug....love to all, Barb.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Love this mug and have had it for twenty years or more...it's  me to a tee !


----------



## rachels.haven

Aw, keep trucking. You are one tough soul. We're cheering 📣 for you.


----------



## Baymule

I love your positive attitude and never give up. I hope you get relief from all this and can get put back together and go on with life. Big hugs.


----------



## Bruce

Geez Barb you are one hot mess!!!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Hang in there!  We are all rooting for you!  (I love the mug.)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Nothing special, Miss @B&B Happy goats.  I just happen to think of when you first joined the forum that whenever you posted that you would include the friendly icon .  Well, after all that you have been through lately, I think you deserve one in return:



Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Nothing special, Miss @B&B Happy goats.  I just happen to think of when you first joined the forum that whenever you posted that you would include the friendly icon .  Well, after all that you have been through lately, I think you deserve one in return:
> 
> 
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


My icons are not working , I miss them..and thank you STA,..BIG wave sent your way.


----------



## Bruce

Barb, did you get into BB code mode? you get there from the 3 vertical dots near the right of the menu (next to the disk). Then BB code is the "[ ]" thing. Somehow I did that on BYC and nothing in the menu bar worked for WEEKS and WEEKS until someone told me what I had probably accidentally done.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Will try that, thank you Bruce


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Not sure if I can do it @Bruce ....  ...got it, THANK YOU !


----------



## Baymule

Just between you and me, Barb, Bruce is the smart one....... I sure am glad he is here to keep us lined out and going in the right direction! LOL


----------



## Bruce

Bruce isn't the smart one, Ron Ottman is!!! He also gave me my sourdough starter, quite the baker. He lives in Calif and works at UC Davis - computer support


----------



## Baymule

Oh, now you are being modest. That’s ok, me and Barb know you are the smart one. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

When are surgeries scheduled for?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

T


Ridgetop said:


> When are surgeries scheduled for?


The first injections ( test) are on 8/11 cervical epidural steroid injection
8/30  bilateral  joint injection
9/13 lumbar block injection
If these hit the correct nerves /area, then they can move forward to nerve ablation....wrist surgery  is still up in the air as I haven't  gotten  together with the hand surgeon  yet..between PT three days  a week and Dr appointments  and regular stuff, I have been stupid busy and am ready for some "at home days " 🥱


----------



## farmerjan

Are you getting any relief with the PT?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Are you getting any relief with the PT?


No relief  just nasty  pain, they have finally  decided not to mess with my right arm as it was too painful..so we are back to balance  therapy  and building my strength in my legs and core.....  In my cases PT is required  before insurance  company  will approve the procedures that are requested  by Doctor's..its just silly to me how a insurance  company makes my health decisions...


----------



## Deecarter

B&B Happy goats said:


> BACK TO THE COUNTRY. ...AGAIN,  .....i guess, i have found home again, where my heart is happy and my interaction with humans are by my own choice. The best part of being retired is living life the way you want to ....instead of the way you need to live.... we found our place "in the middle of nowhere" , surrounded  by cows, goats, and all kinds of farm animals, ... with the human homes far enough away....and in the middle of it all was a sign that said ...for sale.... To me it was heaven, i could live around all the animals, watch them and enjoy them ,  I didn't  even have to get up and feed  any of them,... fantastic !  ...For my husband...he looked at me like i was a total nut case and promply said...they don't  even have internet here, WTH  are you thinking, we are too far away from stores, and there is alot of work to do here, OMG...are you serious ? And two years later, we are happier than ever....we have our ND goats, chickens, rabbits, two dogs and a very brave cat....my husband freaked at the thought of getting goats, now when i am looking for him, and he appears to be among the missing, i look out the window and find him sitting with the goats, patting, giving them a treat and talking with them, ....a love affair with goats has developed  for him...and that makes me happy.


I love this post.  I can surely relate.  There's no way I could go back to living in a subdivision, and I sincerely feel sorry for apartment dwellers.  I love the smell of hay and hearing only the birds chirping in the mornings.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> In my cases PT is required before insurance company will approve the procedures that are requested by Doctor's..its just silly to me how a insurance company makes my health decisions...


That is pretty sad but the way it is. Like some computer program knows if PT will do any good or not in a particular situation.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> That is pretty sad but the way it is. Like some computer program knows if PT will do any good or not in a particular situation.


All my doctors warned me about the requirement of having to do PT for insurance  companies, ...yet I have to pay a ten dollar co pay each time for fourty minutes , and drive 20 miles each way three times a week....which I wouldn't  complain about  if it was helping me...and not causing more " discomfort"..at least the balance exercises  are helping me


----------



## Bruce

And in the end the ins co will be paying for the PT now, the surgery after, then for after surgery PT.


----------



## Baymule

I can’t believe the level of stupidity in insurance companies, or the level of greed. Well yes I can. It’s not about the patient, it’s about the money. Like @Bruce said, they will end up paying more because the responsibilities of care has been lifted from the doctor and patient and been given to an actuary who crunches numbers.


----------



## Bruce

And some people don't want universal health care fearing the government will decide what care they can get. They don't seem to realize that the insurance companies have been doing it for decades.

Kind of case in point. Express Scripts - Medicare mail order suggested I use them instead of the local pharmacy, get 3 months at once for < three 1 months at the store. The expired prescription at Hannaford was capsules. The Dr sent a prescription to ES for tablets. The insurance company won't pay for those because you can buy them in VERY SMALL (for me) quantities OTC. The OTC package is way more expensive and only 1 week supply. The pharmacist at ES was able to change the script to capsules. Waiting for it to arrive but in the meantime I ran out of the caps from Hannaford and am using the OTC.


----------



## rachels.haven

It's corruption. Pay your protection money or else. And they cover what they feel like, regardless of what you and your doctor say you need. I'm not sure we'd do worse with the govt our mob boss instead of a bunch of private companies.  They are pretty close (especially when insurance lobbyists are taken into consideration). Not happening though, even if people wanted it. The insurance companies don't want to go away. Too much money for the taking.


----------



## Bruce

I checked at Walgreens yesterday. The OTC tablets cost me $1.50/day. The 90 day supply of caps coming from Express Scripts will be $16 total.


----------



## Ridgetop

Hope the injections will help with the pain.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Had the cervial  spine injection and have no more electric shocks across my back...success ! 
Went to UF hand doctor last week, and am very impressed  with him, he is a teaching professor  at UF and is doing my wrist and elbow this Friday the 20th. He has gotten me on the schedule  fast due to the muscles  being involved in my arm...told me that their will be a three inch scar and to expect only a fifty percent improvement  after surgery and left arm will need to e done after the right arm recovers...I have been practicing using my left arm and hand for most e erything,but still don't have any success in the potty department lol...that will be interesting !
still have three more areas that I will be getting the injections  this month into early next month. Worst part is when the lidocaine  is being injected to numb, it works great but burns like crazy. 
It's  sad to see how many people are flooded here, darn rain just won't  stop, thr river is the highest that it has been in years, we have over 30 roads that are not in use due to flooding, people are having to find places for their familes and farm animals..if I wasn't  in this medical situation  I certainly  would try to help ....
I keep reading BYH, and looks like everyone  is doing ok other than those needing rain...COME GET SOME PLEASE..
Be well all, stay safe and I will talk at you after I have use of my pecking finger ....love Barb


----------



## rachels.haven

I'm so glad you're having positive outcomes. I was afraid to ask . These things can be so hit or miss. I hope you continue to have luck. I feel like you've had enough rough patches already and it's time for a change!


----------



## Baymule

Surgery at last! 50% is better than what you have now, so that’s a big improvement. I’m so sorry that you are having these problems. You have such a great attitude, what an example for others to follow. I love you!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I am so glad you are getting better!  While you still have a way to go, you are definitely on your way!  I have so admired your attitude in how you have faced your ailments.  Getting old is not for wimps! 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

Best thoughts going out to you and hoping for as good or better success with the surgery.  Am SOOOO GLAD that the back is doing better now.  
You will do great because you believe you will.....


----------



## Ridgetop

If you have problems with the potty, maybe see about getting a retro fit bidet apparatus for your toilet?  I think they make them to fit existing toilets.  

Hope your surgeries are successful and we see you back on here fulltime again.


----------



## rachels.haven

Ooo, we use these. They are not heated though...if that's what you'd like. Also no frills. But single hand operation and better on the septic. $40.


			Amazon.com


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rachels.haven said:


> Ooo, we use these. They are not heated though...if that's what you'd like. Also no frills. But single hand operation and better on the septic. $40.
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Awesome Rachel...thank you, going to order it right now


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Awesome Rachel...thank you, going to order it right now


That ought to give you a big vertical smile!


----------



## Bruce

I think I'd like one that heats the water, especially in the winter up here!

ETA - one of the pictures shows several models, one of which is heated. Only $52
Luxe bidet hot and cold

It says the hot water is a tap off the sink so I'm not sure how warm/hot the water will be since the hot water at the sink may not have been used recently


----------



## rachels.haven

Bruce said:


> I think I'd like one that heats the water, especially in the winter up here!
> 
> ETA - one of the pictures shows several models, one of which is heated. Only $52
> Luxe bidet hot and cold
> 
> It says the hot water is a tap off the sink so I'm not sure how warm/hot the water will be since the hot water at the sink may not have been used recently


That's why we didn't bother with the hot water one. That, and when give the choice, we are cheap.


----------



## Bruce

I read a few negative reviews, they mentioned freezing or burning your nether regions. Unless it had a "run water into the toilet until it reaches a 'warm' temp" feature, I can't see it working well at our house.  Maybe someone makes a version with a small tank to heat the water.


----------



## Ridgetop

On the other hand, nothing wakes you up completely like an icy stream of water directed at your private areas!  Refreshing!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

It's  here and installed,  very happy with it  ..thank you for the link @rachels.haven


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Baymule

How are you doing? Getting rain from hurricane Ida?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> How are you doing? Getting rain from hurricane Ida?


Doing great, we have gotten some rain from outter bands but nonthing to complain about.....poor people in the path of Ida, she sure gained strength  during the night


----------



## Baymule

Last I heard, Ida might come ashore as a Cat 5. It’s past time for folks to skeedaddle on outa there! Ain’t no high ground anywhere in south Louisiana. Run.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Last I heard, Ida might come ashore as a Cat 5. It’s past time for folks to skeedaddle on outa there! Ain’t no high ground anywhere in south Louisiana. Run.


Sure is going to be devastating  for lots of people..very thankful  it's  not us


----------



## Mini Horses

Skeedaddle outta there is right!   Warm gulf waters will make that storm strengthen.
I'm not in it's path.  Sorry for those that are.  As many of those events that they see, I'd leave and not return to that area.  

Hot, humid, dead air here.   Bushhogged a few acres.  Came in twice...lunch & rest, then this last...hot, sweat wet, stinky, slow moving!    Done!!  No more today.  Before my last ride I cleaned and refilled all their water tubs....feeding done.   Nice shower, washed hair, clean and watching bullriders on TV!   

They have a worse ride than I did.  Last one was thrown up and off the back end.   As he came down the bull kicked out and laid both hind feet in that guy's midsection!!  OUCH!!   Finished my ice water and wondered why you'd want to be in that sport.  Those bulls look to be pushing near 3 thousand pounds.  Can't imagine.


----------



## farmerjan

I think bull riders are missing a few bricks of a full load..... addicted to adrenaline ....... it sure works on the body... and most realize it when they hit over 40... I would not ever want to ride a bull.  When I was a kid, at the family place in Vermont... the neighbor ran his holstein heifers on the 200 acres.... they would come up to our porch there,  looking for a handout since they were fed a few times a week to be able to check on them regularly.... we would slip off the porch onto their backs and take a "ride" down across the field.... we were like 8-10-12 yrs old maybe.... and it was a long enough way to the ground with them only really giving a little buck and just trotting/galloping off....  CANNOT ever imagine a pi$$ed off bull.....
Ridning in the bareback and saddlebronc events is bad enough.... and they aren't very likely to want to turn around and come back after you....

Feel for the people down there near where the worst of the hurricane is.... could not deal with those types of threats regularly....  God Bless them and hope that the ones that stayed, can ride it out.


----------



## Baymule

The news this morning said people are trapped in their homes in waist deep water.

You can’t fix stupid.

I lived in hurricane land for most of my life. Even being 100 miles inland was dangerous. I’d never live in a flood plain. I don’t miss it. But now I live in tornado land. Haha.


----------



## Mini Horses

Mother Nature is more powerful than many think.  Also bitterly unforgiving!

I am not a water fan, so a probable flood terrorizes me.  I'd be gone!!!!   You see the video of water whisking away houses and they think they'll ride it out????


----------



## Ridgetop

Did you see the story of the dophin that showed up in the flood waters?  Authorities thought it might have been chased by something. The newsman said possibly 'gators, but bull sharks also live in fresh water so I would not want to be trying to wade out or swim out in those flood waters. 

Rushing flood water is bad enough - rushing flood water full of 'gators and bull sharks ?!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We have lots of flooding going on in our county right now, but fortunately  no reports of gators or anything eating up any of the people...really wish the rain would go to where the fires are burning up the countryside,  what a mess this year has been as far as weather


----------



## Ridgetop

I agree.  Our July in Texas was lovely weather, with intermittent thunderstorms.  At home in so CA they had varied temps ranging from 80 degrees to 105 degrees.  Today in so CA was cool (high 80's-90) as was yesterday.  Sunday and Monday were blistering!  Temps can't seem to decide on what month it is.  Even got a few drops of rain yesterday on last day of August in so CA!


----------



## Baymule

October is my most favorite month of the year. Cool, crisp, clear bluest of blue skies. I love to ride my horse in October, especially after the blistering heat of August.


----------



## Ridgetop

Baymule:
I hear that you are having blistering weather now!  Heavy humidity and temps well over the100's!  DH is worried about you guys in that heat.


----------



## Baymule

Don’t y’all worry. I get chores done early and hibernate until it cools off on the evening. I’m not motivated to go have a heat stroke. Just doing chores, I’m soaking wet in sweat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Got stitches out today, and I have full use of my hand, wrist and elbow, 100% improvement  ,  he said he was amazed that I got such a great resultsand healed so fast....so I asked how soon I could get my left arm done, he told me he was moving to Atlanta next month and usually has patients wait several months and that he only has one OR day left here in Florida....so I am getting my left arm done on the  17th ( it pays to beg and plead lol) .. so this is my month, last arm and two more back procedures and I will be back to my happy busy self before the SHTF with more alien created viruses  or whatever it is we are being told is happening here on earth..gotta love it !


----------



## Baymule

Whoop!!! Fantastic that you have your arm back again, and that he is squeezing you in before he moves away.


----------



## rachels.haven




----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got stitches out today, and I have full use of my hand, wrist and elbow, 100% improvement  ,  he said he was amazed that I got such a great resultsand healed so fast....so I asked how soon I could get my left arm done, he told me he was moving to Atlanta next month and usually has patients wait several months and that he only has one OR day left here in Florida....so I am getting my left arm done on the  17th ( it pays to beg and plead lol) .. so this is my month, last arm and two more back procedures and I will be back to my happy busy self before the SHTF with more alien created viruses  or whatever it is we are being told is happening here on earth..gotta love it !


That is so wonderful.  Although I took longer for the healing and all due to the type of surgery... replacement of the ankle.... I fully understand the ecstatic response because that was how I felt with NO PAIN and so much movement in the ankle (and yes, I still want more movement..lol...... but it does not hurt!!!)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> That is so wonderful.  Although I took longer for the healing and all due to the type of surgery... replacement of the ankle.... I fully understand the ecstatic response because that was how I felt with NO PAIN and so much movement in the ankle (and yes, I still want more movement..lol...... but it does not hurt!!!)


You will get there Jan, full ankle movement , new knees...you will because you are one determined  woman...


----------



## Bruce

Guess you don't need that bidet attachment any more  But maybe you've gotten to like it.


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats ... when I had my PT appt the other morning, we talked more about what to expect and my frustrations right now with the constant pain... and that I worry about the ache with the bending, as I used to be able to really bend the knees and just can't now,  and he is much more concerned with the straightening... and he is very positive that once the knees don't hurt like they do, the strength, and he thinks more flexibility, in the ankle will occur and that I may get even more range of motion as I can walk normally again.... I kid about wanting more with the ankle... the big thing is getting it in a boot.... but hey, it does not hurt.... so if I can get the knees to not hurt... I won't know what to do with myself.... everyone keeps telling me that the initial surgery pain will hurt and the first few days of straightening, bending and walking will be painful.... after the ankle,  I had no pain... even when they took the cast off and put me in the boot... it was numb and tingling..... but no pain.... so I really have nothing to compare it to.... gotta see what they used for the ankle for a block... see if maybe they can use the same thing !!!!! Except that I have to start out walking and using them right away so don't think that will work.... 
But yeah, I am determined to walk and get back as much as the new knees will allow.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Thrilled to hear the arm surgery has gone so well...and other one scheduled!  You'll be your old self again before you know it.


----------



## Ridgetop

DH said that the only pain, other than the incisions of course, was from making the muscles do what they had not been doing for years.  So the major pail will be in rehab but that will be muscle stretching not bones grinding.

DH kept telling me to make another appointment with the orthopedist for my knee.  (The knee not doing what it is told to do, and being weak, has called me to fall and lose my balance  a couple times.)  I kept making excuses not to call so he took the matter into his own hands and made the appointment himself.    At least it is after the wedding.  He wants me to get a knee replacement before I am in as bad a way as Farmerjan.  Also wants to have it done here at UCLA where it is 100% paid for with our insurance.  That is the worst part of moving to Texas   - having to go on a PPO which costs more, we pay deductibles, and more for prescriptions.  Of course, in 2 years Biden (or Harris) will probably have us on some sort of national health so maybe more reason to have the operation now before they can say I am too old to benefit from it.  LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, for pete's sake, get it done if they don't do more stupid stuff and shut everything down.  Have heard of some shut downs on elective surgeries... and the whole hysterics on the hospitalizations... yet they won't offer the treatments that have been proving to be a fast recovery for most people.   
Plus getting it paid for is really important.  But my Medicare and with the plan I am on for supplement, pays for EVERYTHING but the $300 deductible I have.  It pays for me to go in for inhouse rehab for like 20 days also..... If you are not on medicare yet ( I think you are?) ... anyway, I have Plan G which is what my insurance lady at work told me to get.  It is through Anthem BC-BS  and I pay 116/mo.... worth it when you figure that the ankle replacement would have been in the 30-40,000 range at least... and the double knees will be all of that or more.... I have a prescription plan separate and have the bare basics because I don't take anything on a regular basis.... and you have to have some sort of prescription plan or you actually get penalized if you wait to get it later on.... insane rules.... 
My insurance lady also told me NOT to go on the advantage plan because I would pay more down the road with what I was going to be needing to have done with the ankle and knees.. I was very blessed to have her to guide me through it... She was our insurance contact at work and spent her whole career doing insurance.... She has since also retired, and I will not even consider veering from what she told me at this point in time.  

Having mine done now is not only for being able to walk/move.... but also because what if someone down the line decides I am too old or too something and that I can't get the knees replaced.  Not withstanding the wanting to be out of pain and be able to walk and function like a normal person again...I am concerned about if the medical system gets too crazy....


----------



## Finnie

B&B Happy goats said:


> Got stitches out today, and I have full use of my hand, wrist and elbow, 100% improvement ,


Yay! That’s wonderful news!


----------



## Ridgetop

Considering some of the new federal tax plans coming out about taxing you annually on the equity buildup in your home, stock portfolio, or other investments, I better hurry because they might decide to tax us on new body parts!

After all we will be worth more once we get them!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Are you OK?  Haven't heard from you in awhile and am missing you.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @B&B Happy goats,
> 
> Are you OK?  Haven't heard from you in awhile and am missing you.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Still here STA, I have been very busy using my " new" arms and hands cleaning out closets and bringing items to the hospice resale store...... Still working on the two nerve ablation  procedures, stupid insurance company is now requiring  that I have the test blocks done twice....costs them more $ and that particular  test hurts like crazy....guess you can't  fight the insurance company, just have to go with their crazy requirements..
Thanks for asking


----------



## Baymule

I’m glad you are better and able to get busy doing the things you want to do. Sorry about having to do the tests twice, stupid insurance company!


----------



## Mini Horses

Sounds like things are improving...even if slowly.   Glad to hear you are better!!


----------



## Ridgetop

Glad to hear that you are able to function again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you for the support everyone...it really was hard not having the use of my arms and hands....they are not perfect, still have to build muscle  back in right arm, but I can easily carry buckets of water now for the animals, also have more movement than I had in my arms pre surgery....can not wait for the insurance  company  to finally approve  the nerve ablation  on both sides of lower back...life is great when you can move and do things again


----------



## Baymule

You have been through a lot. And more surgery to go. But the end result will be well worth it. Carrying a bucket is great news! If that's not good therapy, I don't know what is!


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

I just wanted to let you know that recently I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are doing.  Then today, after my not having signed on the forum for a few days, I read about Miss @rachels.haven and the possible career change for Moses.  (See https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rachels-havens-journal.37330/post-696469 )  I knew then that I just had to post something on your journal.

You are truly a blessing to those privileged to know you.  Look at the good you have done with the therapy dogs you are raising and training.  I know that you and Leon are both going through some rough times with health issues.  I just want you to know, though, how you have blessed the lives of others.

When you first joined the forum, you frequently would end your posts with a friendly wave like this:  I remember then how I so appreciated that.  It seemed that with so much hostility and hate in the world that to have someone express friendliness like that was a wonderful thing. So thank you, Miss @B&B Happy goats, for all of the goodness you have done!

If you are able to do so, please let us all know how you and Leon are doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

I've been missing you, too.   Hope things are going ok.

Another I miss is country boy, whom you had contact with after his electing to stop posting.   Hope they are well.  

So...pls let us know how you are.  💓🤗


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you STA, that was a beautiful  compliment.    
...my back yard herd is reduced to rabbits and chickens while my inside herd has exploded lol,  6 dogs, 16 puppies total all inside. It's  been fairly  crazy busy between raising puppies, dog training and the never ending doctor visits to try to get my body working "normal" ...you fix one thing then something else happens...I guess it's  called aging.  But other than the body complaints we are still getting puppies and projects done here..
I haven't  had much to say so I just quickly read what I can when time permits...
I hope everyone  has a extra special Christmas this year, ...and we all have a better 2022     barb


----------



## Baymule

Good to hear from you! That’s a lot of puppy breath! Snuggle a puppy for me! Post once in awhile to up date us. Love you!


----------



## Ridgetop




----------



## chickens really

Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @B&B Happy goats,

Again I have been thinking about you and wondering how you and Leon are doing.  It seemed that you were battling with the insurance companies to get some medical testing approved (or something like that).

Then back in mid-December you posted about how you had reduced your outside herds but had started raising dogs.  I think you said that you had 6 dogs and 16 puppies.  Wow!  How many have you placed in homes where they are needed?  I still marvel at the good you and Leon are doing by training those assistance dogs.  I wanted to thank you.

If and when you are able, please provide an update.  In the meantime, here is a little something for you: 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good grief, I haven been on here forever...life has a way of getting  in the WAY lol...
So.. I guess it's  about time to update, ...I fall alot now, I started using a cane ( my own idea) and it has helped me stay upright  much better?.so now I have about 6 canes , I keep one in the car, next to the three outside doors, next to the bed and one next to the recliner, was working very well until one night when Leon was asleep, I fell ba kwards and hit the floor  and my head, yikes that gave me a big bump !
In May I had a bunch of doctors appointments ( getting shots and procedures  done to try to help with all the pinched nerves that effect just about all of my movements.. As I was about ready to prepare myself for my 70th  birthday , I was thinking about getting a small tattoo  in memory of my parents, and was telling my doctor about it...her response was " save your money, you need to use a walker now.. I was like WTF is this chit all about, I am NOT old enough to use a walker ! ...I promise  you it was a shock  and took me several weeks to wrap my mind around it. ...I have finally bought myself a bright red one with four wheels and  hand breaks, lol it has a seat with a little basket under it to keep a small purse or something. ..... it's  hiding in my work room / puppy birthing room/ office / Barb's room...woman cave.....My trip ( literally) this week for groceries , I embarrassed  myself in Walmart parking lot, I fell and managed to get myself up ( room, get on knees, butt up , then on hands slowly move toward standing, a very slow process, but it works for me so far lol., I now have bought some stickers to "trick out my walker" . ..I think it just may become a very useful tool once I can personalize  it, and start using it !
Darling doctor said " it not a matters of if I will break my hip, just a matter of when "...OK then, time to accept and adapt ! *🙄
SOoh, I had to make changes, first off, I realized  I no longer can continue breeding my big dogs, one has already gone to her new home in Tennessee,  and soon two more of the females will follow,  breaks my heart but I know they are going to a awesome home where younger people can enjoy and breed them for service animals...that will leave me with just Winston and Jazz...and the new toy poodle puppies that will be comming here shortly, I have one now , 4 lbs. But she keeps up with the big dogs and keeps us laughing constantly.  I figure the small ones will be much easier all the way around for both of us.*
This year was the worst racoon infestation ever..we have lost all but one chicken (30 plus chickens killed for nonthing.. REALLY pi$$Ed me off. During this entire chicken massacre I've electric fence solar charger died, great timing ! ...bought a new one with more shocking  power and it arrived today with a electric plug in to charge it faster, and  it is happily blinking green, I can't  wait for morning to see if that one chicken is in there in the morning...
Got three more flemish giant rabbits to add to the others  as m
Mrs Wilson died, as she was dieing, I was able ( without getting bit)  to put my finger I. Her mouth and her two back teeth were a out to fall out, that was a sad event. My ta let seems to be acting up and my typing finger is shaking, so I will try to finish my tale soon, love to all, be safe, plan your trips to save gas, and as we all know, stock up on food, the chit may hit the fan sooner than we think with our current senior in the big house !


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So good to hear from you!  Your challenges suck - but you seem to be addressing them with your usual good spirit!  Wishing good things for you!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Obviously  I have a difficulty  writing and putting words and thoughts together..so sorry it5 a difficult  read...but that's  how I roll now lmao...I am not old. Iam not getting old. It5 just my body and mind that is fight me.. I am still inside my head trying to figure it all out...and I will succeed  !!!


----------



## farmerjan

So sorry for the most recent developments and challenges.   I know it must have been tough with the dogs but knowing they are in good places makes a big difference.  The balance thing is a real B#@%H,,,,, 

So glad to have an update... and thank you for reading all my boring farm posts!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan  Reading yours and  a few others posts brings a smile to my face, I am often in awe of the work you all are getting done ! Keep on moving as long as you are able, it's  good for us older folks  !!!


----------



## Mike CHS

You have a whole lot of people that have a really good idea about what you are going through and would love being able to offer any support that they can.  I love what you are able to do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> So good to hear from you!  Your challenges suck - but you seem to be addressing them with your usual good spirit!  Wishing good things for you!


Aww, it really doesn't  suck too bad, could have worse problems and health ! 
And before some wise a$$  posts I need a " help I fallen and I can5 get up " thing around my neck...lol it has been mentioned to me already , they just need to make them
Nicer looking first !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> You have a whole lot of people that have a really good idea about what you are going through and would love being able to offer any support that they can.  I love what you are able to do.


I think you are right Mike, our "crew" are reaping the rewards of a long life of living well....and then one day ...bang it catch up with you...not such a bad thing, just unexpected  !


----------



## Mini Horses

We all just love you!. You handle the challenges you've been delt with strength, honesty and your usual humor.  Glad to see you post, we've missed you!


----------



## farmerjan

And speaking of people not heard from... anyone ever find out anything about @Senile_Texas_Aggie ????? Long time MIA....


----------



## Baymule

Girl, I sure hope you can overcome some of your health problems. Your attitude will take you a long way and I love that you have kept your humor and crazy going. You are one of a kind and I sure miss you on here. I see your "likes" and know that you are lurking about and that makes me smile. Hang in there!


----------



## Bruce

Barb I'm really sorry to hear about all the medical problems! But as mentioned, you keep on with that wit to make it bearable.


----------



## Ridgetop

When my aunt was on a walker she was pretty much housebound. When we went to stay we would take her out and put her in one of the mobile carts at Walmart, etc.  The first visit as she learned to control the electric cart, we would walk in front announcing "Dangerous driver on the way".  However, she learned to control the cart the first time and after that it was nice for her to be able to go to the store with us and get around to select some of her own shopping.  She had a home help who didn't take her to the store, we only got up to Washington once a year, and she came to us for the Christmas holidays but that electric cart was a Godsend for her.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ridgetop said:


> When my aunt was on a walker she was pretty much housebound. When we went to stay we would take her out and put her in one of the mobile carts at Walmart, etc.  The first visit as she learned to control the electric cart, we would walk in front announcing "Dangerous driver on the way".  However, she learned to control the cart the first time and after that it was nice for her to be able to go to the store with us and get around to select some of her own shopping.  She had a home help who didn't take her to the store, we only got up to Washington once a year, and she came to us for the Christmas holidays but that electric cart was a Godsend for her.


If you are suggesting THAT I would ever be that Walmart shopper in a beep beep electric shopping cart, ...I will fly to California  with my walker and &itch slap you to your new home in Texas , your dear husband and children can take care of the rest of the move while you ( with the Dana) have fun recovering...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yes,........I will quietly admit, those shopping carts are drawing me closer each time I have to forage  for overpriced food at the store.  Pushing a cart load of two weeks worth of food, is  very difficult ...but being a slightly stubborn , highly independent  woman....I tell myself it is getting me closer to hitting my 2000 steps per day, ...well that's my goal any way ( highest was 1453)
I am "thinking" of getting another walker like I currently (4 w, no drive) have for outside walks, I really would love e to get it out on the pavement of the road and go for a walk....the wheels are plastic of some kind, and I don't want to have to "wreck" my only set of transportation around the yard and road.  There  is a really nice walking / jogging path that is paved that runs along the Suwannee Rive that would be great during a cool winter day, ...but yikes...I would be such a easy target for some deranged person who has been bussed into our tiny county by our dear senior in charge...but that is another story.......


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> If you are suggesting THAT I would ever be that Walmart shopper in a beep beep electric shopping cart, ...I will fly to California  with my walker and &itch slap you to your new home in Texas , your dear husband and children can take care of the rest of the move while you ( with the Dana) have fun recovering...


Hey! That means you’d be here too! The 3 of us could get into all kinds of trouble! Whoop!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Hey! That means you’d be here too! The 3 of us could get into all kinds of trouble! Whoop!


OMG  can you imagine the fun we would have...we may need a bail bondsman !


----------



## Baymule

The sheriff here in Trinity county is a hoot, maybe he wouldn’t arrest us. LOL


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, I can attest that those riding shopping carts are pretty good... Used one with the ankle replacement, and again when the knees were so bad BEFORE the replacements, and again after the replacements... for several months.  Gave me more time to actually do the shopping, and got me out of the house... without making the knees/ankle/joints hurt so much.  ESPECIALLY using them before the surgeries... and with the ankle, with wearing that heavy boot all the time... but it was nice to be able to just shop without thinking how many minutes it will take and could I bear the pain in the knees.... and then not wanting to even go in for things because it would just hurt too much.


----------



## Ridgetop

And we could all have electric shopping cart races!


----------



## Baymule

Demolition Derby!


----------



## Bruce

I'm glad I don't shop where you do Dana!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I'm glad I don't shop where you do Dana!!!!!


I don't use a electric cart to carry me around. At least, not yet!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

For two nights now the new charger for the electric fence has kept the racoons away...a rooster that disappeared  has come back home alive and well, and I had a hen and her two chiicks locked up, so  now they are out and enjoying their freedom...
A friend and I are going to a animal auction tommrow,...she said that laying hens were going for $6 each which is interesting  as they are going for $20 to $30 on CL...she is bringing the cages for them " just in case" I buy some...lol I definitely  plan to buy a lot of chickens ! 

 wonder what else  I might sneak home with me.....


----------



## Ridgetop

Good price on layers.  Even if they are older hens, with your rooster maybe you can hatch some new pullet chicks.


----------



## Bruce

Barb, I was wondering how the other half of B&B is doing. She was somewhat frail but feisty as all get out when I met her 3 years (or was it 4??) ago. But none of us are getting any younger.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Barb, I was wondering how the other half of B&B is doing. She was somewhat frail but feisty as all get out when I met her 3 years (or was it 4??) ago. But none of us are getting any younger.


Hello Bruce , she is now 80 and down to 115 lbs, more fragile,
 and much to weak to wrestle a goat anymore, but she still does her farm chores...and I love her to the moon and back. Thank you for asking about her 
*And goat noise neighbor is STILL ALIVE !  his cancer is very slowly eating him away.....*


----------



## Baymule

Your neighbor lady? I’m glad to hear that. 
Goat noise neighbor is still alive? Has cancer taught him to be a better person?


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> And goat noise neighbor is STILL ALIVE !


Still? Long drag out. Has he at least shut up with the annoyances?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Your neighbor lady? I’m glad to hear that.
> Goat noise neighbor is still alive? Has cancer taught him to be a better person?


nope, he just keeps getting worse to his wife who really bends way way backwards to please him, just one nasty human being...you know the saying, what goes around comes around....he is getting his pay back now !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Still? Long drag out. Has he at least shut up with the annoyances?


Nope, swears and yells like a lunatic,  and heavens forbid if we are outside, he gets louder as he enjoys a audience!  We act like we don't  hear him , hoping that he will FINALLY run out of breath...and still he lives on.....bummer


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Auction day lol, this is a tiny country auction and I couldn't  possibly  find my way back there, but we did drive past Bill Gates 45 thousand acres of corn !
I found out today  that I had chicken fever, it cost me $354.00 but I sure got us a ton of birds, and 30 chick's, the birds are dual purpose..except for the yard candy that caught my eye ( 10 silkieand 10 polish) 
A ram dorper that was 4 months old was sold for $110, cages were $10 and the rest were rabbits  and plants and such. Now as I cannot  hear as it is, we ended up sitting just in front of the ram boy and a boar goat kid who were not happy with all that was going on and were very vocal about it...right into my hearing aid, and I think I will be hearing that noise all night lol, ...it was a fun day out, we are going again in two weeks because my friend bought a kune kunn piglet for $25  he was about 20 lbs...smelled like bacon to me ! 
On the way back to her house we went through the KFC for something to bring back to her place to eat...I thought it was pretty funny that we a a truck load of chickens  and stopped there for food !!


----------



## rachels.haven

You go girl!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rachels.haven said:


> You go girl!


That's  exactly what I need, more support of my new chicken obsession,  ...I want more,.... if DH won't  let me get a few goats or lambs. I will have a BYH of chickens ..he just doesn't  understand women  !


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  exactly what I need, more support of my new chicken obsession,  ...I want more,.... if DH won't  let me get a few goats or lambs. I will have a BYH of chickens ..he just doesn't  understand women  !


Men especially don’t understand animal crazy women like us! 
BJ pondered one night…..”Just when I think I got you figured out, you change directions!”
Me, “Are you bored?”
BJ, “No.”
Me, “Then what’s the problem?”


----------



## rachels.haven

You know, Barn, I know exactly what will fix Dh. I think you need a guinea hog or two. I should mail you a couple when we have extra. Small, fat, round, quiet, chill, lazy mini feeder pigs. Fixes anything and goes well with abundant chickens.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rachels.haven said:


> You know, Barn, I know exactly what will fix Dh. I think you need a guinea hog or two. I should mail you a couple when we have extra. Small, fat, round, quiet, chill, lazy mini feeder pigs. Fixes anything and goes well with abundant chickens.


Send them down with my friend up there ....when she picks up the other two dogs , you will just love her !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well hello BYH,  its been busy here and many changes...I have four goats  ( one pregnant) a pig named Henry  who thinks he is a goat, two geese that I raised  from two days old and a bunch of chickens and seven dogs...two of the big dogs will stay with me forever, Winston (labradoodle) and Jazz ( standard poodle) , the others went to Tennessee  to live with @Rachels Haven mother , so all of them are ❤  together living a fine life....
I plan to continue breeding, but the new ones are toy poodles...much easier for this ole gal to take care of...
Having farm animals back here is the best thing I have done for many reasons, it keeps me busy again and not sitting around  as the doctors wanted....I still fall , but the landing is much softer outside than it is inside !
I was out doing chores last week and was in the chicken pen and fell backwards, could not get up onto my legs, so after many tries, I crawled to the gate ( about ten feet away) on my hands and knees ...got to the gate and grabbed the top and pulled myself up....the whole time thinking  I would be covered with chicken and goose chit...
Not one speck on me , nonthing in my hair or my clothes or knees ! ...lucky trip too, I ended  up with more eggs than I had been getting and they were in the middle of molting....
I am going to try and catch up with all the journal reading, ... hope everyone is doing well , 💗  Barb


----------



## farmerjan

Hey !  So glad that you are back in the "animal world" and that you want to be there.   Sorry about having to give up the big dogs... I think that they were for therapy type dogs, but if you are happy with the situation, and they are in a happy place in Tn then that is good.  
Sorry about the falling, but if you can manage to get yourself back up and going then that is just fine.  You will get stronger and that is good too, by being out doing things you enjoy.  Sitting around doing nothing like the drs want is a crock..... and yep, falling in the grass/yard/pens is softer than the hard floors in the house.  
Did you get affected by the hurricane much?  
Hope to see you back here more.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Forgot to ask a question...my stash of rice became infested with wevels, now all dried goods in pantry also got infested and promptly  brought to the dump station....question is, what do I use for fumigation in  the pantry that will not be too chemical,  so I can restock  it  ?  As like most people on here their was alot of " emergency  stash " , I need to get rid of these pesky critters now !... HELP


----------



## Ridgetop

Just toss every bit of grain products first.  Then make sure to put all new grain products in either Tupperware or Ziploc bags.  You have to seal all air out to keep any weevils out.  

About 40 years ago I lost almost all grain and flour products in my kitchen from bugs so I spent a lot of money (at that time for our budget) on Tupperware cannisters.  I still have most of them and use them for grain products.   I open up all rice, oatmeal, flour, Bisquik, etc. when I bring it home from the store and put it in air tight cannisters to avoid problems.  f I buy extra stuff to store for a while, I wrap it in Saran Wrap type plastic wrap and seal it up aiar tight.  I haven't lost anything for years that I store that way.  Another way is to store your rice, flour, grain, etc. in the freezer to keep weevils from hatching in the summer.  

Did you get the rice from one particular store?  Sometimes if you get all the affected grain products from one store you can trace the infestation back there.  I had to throw out all my boxed rice stuff 2 months ago when I opened one box and it had weevils in it.  Checked all the other boxes and sure enough they had all got weevils.  Got all boxes from the store and at the same time.  Haven't had weevils in stuff for a long time and ended up dumping 10 boxes. These were boxes of Rice a Roni that I use as the base for quick meals and just put in the pantry cupboard.  Haven't had problems for years until a couple months ago.


----------



## Baymule

I use quart and half gallon canning jars. Bug and mouse proof. 

Get Home Defense st Walmart. It’s for roaches, etc. ought to work for pantry bugs.

And I’m so glad you’re back! You need animals like you need breathing. Your herd is sized to what you can handle. Do you use a walker outside? Since my knee surgery I use one with 4 wheels and a seat so I can sit down if I get tired. I can also carry stuff on the seat. I also have a wagon for feed buckets. My friend Chris is feeding for me this month, but I’ll be back in the swing of things before too long. Right now the walker helps me reclaim part of my life and be outside. The wagon makes things easier than carrying buckets. Even Chris is using it.


----------



## Mike CHS

Seeing your post immediately brought a big smile to me.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad you're back...we've missed you.  🤗


----------



## Bruce

So glad to see you here Barb! 



B&B Happy goats said:


> my stash of rice became infested with wevels, now all dried goods in pantry also got infested and promptly brought to the dump station


I have no answer to your question but couldn't the chickens have eaten everything instead of taking it to the dump? I'm sure a chicken isn't above eating a weevil


----------



## farmerjan

Feed it all to the chickens, the extra protein will do them good.  I also use glass storage... I get gallon jars from some of the deli's that have pickles or something... restaurants are a good source too.  I also use 1/2 gallon canning jars.  I also have and use alot of the food saver vacuum storage containers... it sucks the air out and they keep good.  If something does hatch out it stays in one jar.

  I also keep and use Black Flag Pantry Moth traps.  I get them at Lowes... there is another brand that I have used but the little "lure" that is supposed to attract them doesn't seem near as good.  These simply catch all the moths that have hatched as they are attracted to the "pheromone lure" and they get stuck on the sticky part... like sticky traps for mice... they work fantastic to catch the adult moths that seem to come out of no where and you can't find the stupid source of them.  The package says they are good for 3 months but I leave them there for up to 6 months. 
I too don't want to use any chemicals if I can get away from it.  At least with these black flag sticky traps, the moths can't go and lay more eggs anywhere.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Welcome back!!


B&B Happy goats said:


> .I have four goats ( one pregnant)


What kind of goats and when is she due?  Yay for upcoming babies!!


----------



## Finnie

So happy to see you post. 

Just don’t fall down in the pigpen please. 😬


----------

